# Attention Atheist



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 5, 2010)

I've got a question for you. Who or what created the "Creator"?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Mar 5, 2010)

The "creator" is just a way to praise the amazing chance that there is anything. I mean if we weren't here to ask these questions, would the universe still exist? Theres no way to answer, we can't even prove that perception is not the only thing in the universe. Why do you assume that whats around you even exists beyond your mind? There is this self righteousness that people have when describing the universe, almost as if they have been blessed with some information that others haven't, if you think you know everything, be sure that you truly know nothing. 

Just give it up already, theists and atheists alike, you aren't that great. To have such concrete views on reality is subtle naivety, I mean even if we can probe the structure of the universe, it doesn't mean we aren't creating universal schematics as we go, and I don't mean on paper, I mean reconstructing the fabric of the external environment as we revise and interpret new ideas.

Don't get me wrong, I do accept the possibility of having a fate doomed to this earth and of nothing more, but its just that, a possibility. I also accept that the more you research and begin to understand the workings of consciousness, things get very scary, interesting, and completely out of this world. Things almost stop making sense, you stop being able to look at the world in the same way. You have to drastically reconsider all of the things you hold as true, and keep changing your frame of mind.

Not many can accept that we are all just walking around blindly, not sure of whats to come or really of what was, and the ones that do accept it don't seem to want to talk about it. 

Peace


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thomas Paine said:


> I've got a question for you. Who or what created the "Creator"?


Then who created that "Creator"?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty simple. We don't know for sure how it got started- AND NEITHER DO YOU. We do know your two thousand year old recycled piecemeal religion ain't the answer. Now worry about your own children.


420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 5, 2010)

big bang, big crunch... never ending cycle


----------



## morgentaler (Mar 6, 2010)

So your answer to not knowing the answers is to make up an invisible man in the sky who treats women like property, orders genocide and the rape of children, punishes people for not believing in him AFTER he has already stated that he has hidden himself from them, can't seem to make up his mind about things, yet says "I am the Lord, I change not", but he fucked things up so bad in the PR department he required a do-over.

Not only is it a ridiculous explanation, it's one of the shittiest hack-jobs of fiction to come around in thousands of years. The pornographic scribbles on Roman architecture have more redeeming social value, then that plagiarized and self-aggrandizing shit.

If you're so desperate to have the world believe in your cranky all-powerful hate machine, then put him to work:

[youtube]Z3dJjhRlhrI[/youtube]





420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


----------



## Keenly (Mar 6, 2010)

the OP should be banned imo, he didnt come in here to talk, he came in here to troll and insult



hey OP, being an atheist means you dont believe in god, i dont know where your pulling that shit out of your ass, who told you atheists dont believe in the big bang?


looks like your the only ignorant one here....


----------



## morgentaler (Mar 6, 2010)

It's okay. When the really stupid people come in, it only takes a minute or two for each person to absolutely refute their moronic statements and then all the other people that read it get to see just how retarded some of the people that share their same beliefs are, and little by little it nickels and dimes away at their faith.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 6, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


Fucking Troll!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 6, 2010)

No need to be so abrasive.... but then again its trolling

There are to many questions that can be brought up on the subject either against a god or for.

But maybe its just something that we will simply just never understand, something that we just cant comprehend. One of the thoughts that have been rattling around in my head about the subject is what if there is no need for a starting point of time. Something was always just there, to us that is impossible cause everything starts and ends. Like i said earlier it may just be something that we will NEVER be able to comprehend. I mean honestly does anyone who asks these questions expect a mind blowing revaluation for a answer? This age old question shares one thing in common with my thoughts, I dont think this question will ever die and everyone cant be happy with the answers they have heard.


----------



## myxedup (Mar 6, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


Ahhh, the only true evil fully illustrated here. Absolutism.....
It doesn't matter what it is that you truly believe, only that you are so unbearably arogant that you can't acknowledge that there is even a minuscale chance that you could be wrong. Tis responsible for more deaths the world over than any other cause. It matters not what it is. Absolute Christianity, Muslim, Atheism. It makes no difference. 
You're making an automatic judgement call in regards to all people who do not believe in a God who gives NO ABSOLUTE evidence of his existance and calling them ignorant. Go join up some Death squad and put your extreme biases to better use you terrific example of hypocrisy within the Church of God and I do mean Church as that is simply a gathering of two or more people for the sake of bringing glory to..... whatever.

And don't assume that everyone who refuses to worship God does so simply from not believing in him. I find it morally wrong to worship a self admitted murderer of billions. Someone so Loving, Wise, Just and Powerful that 1/3, that's 33.3% of his PERFECT creation decided that DEATH was a better alternative than serving his Perfect, Wise, Loving, Just, and Powerfull ass. Next time you go to call someone ignorant, ask yourself why 1/3 of a population would die rather than serve a perfect ruler. 

After you do that and figure out that there is absolutely no reasonable explanation to justify that, look at the atrocity's that your God has admitted to performing against them. He wiped the earth "clean" after the so called fallen angels, I prefer to think of them as the moral ones, copulated with women and had children. Your loving God went out of his way to murder every single one of their kids knowing that they would have to stand by and watch as they had no way to help them. Imagine your own kids in a glass room that you can't reach as God fills it up with water. Watch as your kids lungs fill up with water and they die. You want to talk about these atheists poor kids. Consider the poor kids of the angels that were accepting of Death rather than serving some tyrannical blood thirsty war god. 

Now who's the ignorant one? Use your brain for once, after all you were "created in God's image". You have emotions as well as thought process.

Quit trolling and either step up and do something about your own damn ignorance or sit down and STFU


----------



## kylecole420 (Mar 6, 2010)

I find that people who do the preaching usually are trying to convince themselves more than they are other people. I believe in all paths to god and if people choose not to believe in a creator than that is there choice. I think gandhi said it best "I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ. That says it all.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 9, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations




lol oh my.. i wasn't even going to type anything here 'cause i thought 'morgentaler' did just fine.  



NO dogma or religious diety is needed to lead a happy, Considerate, and meaningful life. OR to forgive, console, mourn, marry, love, die, live, and even help with serious addictions. 

There is really SO MANY contradictions in calling someone's skepticism ignorant after your stated position it's provoking. Basing your life's foundational beliefs on what could be a 50/50 chance. Actually a lot more like 99.99/.01. And you're not in favour.


cough*_REDUCTIOADABSURDUM_*cough


----------



## cephalopod (Mar 9, 2010)

Thomas Paine said:


> I've got a question for you. Who or what created the "Creator"?



It's crazy to believe that things just happened, but your creator just always existed and no one created it, and there was just nothing before "it" or no other explanation. Or maybe you just use religion as a crutch to help you cope with things you can't handle or explain. I guess it's pretty easy to say "oh well, thats just Gods plan" instead of thinking for yourself. Not going to ? that, but it's crazy for anything else to work with that logic. Do you believe in the easter bunny and santa claus too? If not then, why not? As a child did your parent disenchant you to fairytale stories. I like the one about the space traveling jew carpenter thats saves all of our souls from things we haven't even done yet, by dieing on a cross over 2000 years ago. You're probably right. People must be stupid to believe in science. You really better watch out for this freedom to exchange ideas, because it's going to kill organized religion as you know it. Just a matter of time before the most undereducated and over exploited people get wise to this scam.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Remember judgement day


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 18, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Remember judgement day


You do know that there were many religions around long before your little guilt/sinner/judgment one came along, don't you?

I don't get how you can seriously believe that this new one is the true one. Do you really see this new set of myths as being any more true than Greek, Hindu, Norse, Roman, Egyptian, etc.?

Life's full of mysteries. That doesn't mean that some magic elf (or whatever you prefer) HAS to be real.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 18, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Remember judgement day


 Rod Todd this is God.
Thou shall not!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Mar 18, 2010)

The Circle of Life...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Don't get me wrong, I do accept the possibility of having a fate doomed to this earth and of nothing more, but its just that, a possibility. I also accept that *the more you research and begin to understand the workings of consciousness, things get very scary, interesting, and completely out of this world. Things almost stop making sense, you stop being able to look at the world in the same way. You have to drastically reconsider all of the things you hold as true, and keep changing your frame of mind.*
> 
> Not many can accept that we are all just walking around blindly, not sure of whats to come or really of what was, and the ones that do accept it don't seem to want to talk about it.
> 
> Peace


this is so incredibly true. i've only recently started getting into the information available regarding our human consciousness. its fascinating. and like Mr. KushMan phrased so beautifully here, it will REALLY make you question everything that you think you know. our consciousness and reality has a lot more to it than people seem to realize. we're barely scratching the surface on understanding the conscious mind. 

i like to use an analogy about human knowledge. say you could group all the knowledge of the universe into a big lump. and say that lump was the size of our planet. the amount of knowledge we currently possess, if lumped together...would probably in comparison, be about the size of a grapefruit. or if im being generous...a pumpkin. lol. i really dont think that the human race has even close to the amount of knowledge thats available to us.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 19, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Remember judgement day


what about it? 

you know what i think? i think that if there is a god, like a single entity with a single conscious mind who created us and loves us etc and there is a heaven...that god would admit people into heaven who have lived their lives in a positive, loving, helping way. i dont think that what religion you believed in will matter in any way, shape, or form. i would think that if you were a *good person* with a good kind heart, you'll go to heaven regardless of what group you subscribe to. the label you wear isnt important. the way you conduct yourself and the way you live your life is whats important. human life is all about learning lessons, and i think that as long as you learn your lessons effectively, you'll go to heaven.

edit to add* for the record...i personally think that the universe itself is the conscious entity that we call god. its the source, its the creator. and that nothing really created the universe...it just exists. it has no beginning and will have no end.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 19, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> what about it?
> 
> you know what i think? i think that if there is a god, like a single entity with a single conscious mind who created us and loves us etc and there is a heaven...that god would admit people into heaven who have lived their lives in a positive, loving, helping way. i dont think that what religion you believed in will matter in any way, shape, or form. i would think that if you were a *good person* with a good kind heart, you'll go to heaven regardless of what group you subscribe to. the label you wear isnt important. the way you conduct yourself and the way you live your life is whats important. human life is all about learning lessons, and i think that as long as you learn your lessons effectively, you'll go to heaven.
> 
> edit to add* for the record...i personally think that the universe itself is the conscious entity that we call god. its the source, its the creator. and that nothing really created the universe...it just exists. it has no beginning and will have no end.


 
OOoh nice lips. If you think that he really cares what religion you follow you are mistaken.If you are a good person and you please god with what you have done with your life then you have nothing to worry about.Let me give you some of my obvious reasons.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 19, 2010)

1. The complexity of our planet points to a DELIBERATE DESIGNER who not only created our universe, but sustains it today.

a. *The Earth*...its size is perfect.The Earth is located the right distance from the sun.Any closer and we would burn up.And our moon is the perfect size and distance from the Earth for its gravitational pull.

2. The universe operates by uniform laws of nature. WHY DOES IT?

a. How is it that we can identify laws of nature that _never_ change? Why is the universe so orderly, so reliable?

3. The DNA code informs, programs a cell's behavior.

a. Well, just like you can program your phone to beep for specific reasons, DNA instructs the cell. DNA is a three-billion-lettered program telling the cell to act in a certain way. It is a full instruction manual.

b.Natural, biological causes are completely lacking as an explanation when programmed information is involved. You cannot find instruction, precise information like this, WITHOUT SOMEONE INTENIONALLY CONSTRUCTING IT.

4. We know God exists because he pursues us. He is constantly initiating and seeking for us to come to him.

a. I have come to find out that God wants to be known. He created us with the intention that we would know him. He has surrounded us with evidence of himself and he keeps the question of his existence squarely before us.

b. It might be that the underlying reason atheists are bothered by people believing in God is because GOD IS ACTIVLEY PURSUING YOU.

5.Unlike any other revelation of God, Jesus Christ is the clearest, most specific picture of GOD REVEALING HIMSELF TO US.

God does not force us to believe in him, though he could. Instead, he has provided sufficient proof of his existence for us to willingly respond to him. The earth's perfect distance from the sun, the unique chemical properties of water, the human brain, DNA, the number of people who attest to knowing God, the GNAWING IN OUR HEARTS and minds to determine if God is there, the willingness for God to be known through Jesus Christ.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 19, 2010)

its pointless to argue religion with people. what do you want to gain by proving the existence of a god to people on the internet?

i personally dont believe in god. i think people who design their lives off of a book that was written 2000 years ago and then changed so many times are just fooling themselves. i do understand the miracle of our existence is astounding, dont get me wrong. i just dont see why there needs to have be a creator for life to keep going on

to say people who dont believe in god are ignorant is just a stupid statement. most atheists i know, such as my self are well informed about religion. we know what it offers and we decided it was not for us. i think people who honestly believe theyll get into heaven if they follow the 10 commandments, go to church on sunday and confess all theyre sins to a priest are just fooling themselves into thinking there a better person than they are. if heaven and hell do exist, if your a rapist no amount of hail marrys will save your ass from burning


----------



## Keenly (Mar 19, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> 1. The complexity of our planet points to a DELIBERATE DESIGNER who not only created our universe, but sustains it today.
> 
> a. *The Earth*...its size is perfect.The Earth is located the right distance from the sun.Any closer and we would burn up.And our moon is the perfect size and distance from the Earth for its gravitational pull.
> 
> ...



so which part exactly shows proof god exists?

it doesnt...


you will never be able to prove the existence of god, therefore, my rational reasoning mind will never accept that one exists...

its really that simple... prove god exists, only you cant



i dont really understand how people can believe in something they have to actually turn off their reasoning and logic to accept it



example:

how are babies made?

a man and a woman have sex

can a woman make a baby by herself?

no

explain the immaculate conception


oh wait, here is where the reasoning gets turned off

"well god can do anything" some one told me one time when i asked them this




you cant pick and choose what you want to make sense, either its a logical statement, or its an illogical statement


an immaculate conception is highly illogical as well as impossible


and since all religions are full of ridiculously impossible fairy tails such as this, i can not, in good sanity, believe it


that will not stop me from being a good person though


----------



## HEwhowalksbehindtherows (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow statements like this really make a person realize why mood stabilizing drugs are so prevalently used. This guy is running around trying to bag on people who he doesn&#8217;t even know, with a poorly formulated theory that assumes that everybody who doesn&#8217;t believe in his version of &#8220;existence&#8221; is wrong. Add to that the obviously flawed assumption that every atheist has to think the same way and have the same ideas (that&#8217;s more the department of organized religion). So tell me *420HAZE420, what is it you want me to say? Do you want me to fall to my knees and praise your dim witted ignorant views on life? Do you want me to praise you as a messenger of God and follow your commands? Or do you want me to point out your obvious lack of maturity and poor understanding of your own religion (which I&#8217;m assuming is Christian due to your statements). Why don&#8217;t you &#8220;read&#8221; your Holy Scriptures, and report back here on where it says &#8220;Go forth and spread ignorance and hatred&#8221;, while your at it look up the section on judgment and you&#8217;ll find it&#8217;s a right reserved by your &#8220;God&#8221;. So what if people don&#8217;t agree with you, why should they. You haven&#8217;t made an argument here, you&#8217;ve made poorly formulated divisive statements in an effort to build yourself up and justify your own belief structure. To that end by me sitting here commenting on your &#8220;post&#8221; I am enabling you in your quest for validation. So in that vein are you happy now? I hope you&#8217;ve whipped your self up into a Bible thumping frenzy that sends you straight to church and off this site.*


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 19, 2010)

i just wanted to come back and say one little thing

the pope is a nazi


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 19, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> 1. The complexity of our planet points to a DELIBERATE DESIGNER who not only created our universe, but sustains it today.


Our planet started out much simpler. The complexity arose over time. Either way, the appearance of complexity does not automatically point to a designer let alone one that still sustains it. 


> a. *The Earth*...its size is perfect.The Earth is located the right distance from the sun.Any closer and we would burn up.And our moon is the perfect size and distance from the Earth for its gravitational pull.


 Actually, the earth does not maintain a steady distance to the sun. The earth orbit varies by over 3 million miles between perihelion and aphelion. The moon has been receding from earth at about 4cm per year so it hasn't always been that distance and will continue to move away. 



> 2. The universe operates by uniform laws of nature. WHY DOES IT?


Why do physical laws imply a creator? Why couldn't they have arisen naturally?
Physics is trying to answer that. It probably has to do with what happened in the first few moments of the Big Bang. 


> a. How is it that we can identify laws of nature that _never_ change? Why is the universe so orderly, so reliable?


Once the basic particles that make up matter and forces are formed, why should they change? Would you prefer a cosmos where there are not laws and cause and effect become in question? At that point, we couldn't even be sure of anything our memories, our observations, etc. Nothing would make sense. 


> 3. The DNA code informs, programs a cell's behavior.
> 
> a. Well, just like you can program your phone to beep for specific reasons, DNA instructs the cell. DNA is a three-billion-lettered program telling the cell to act in a certain way. It is a full instruction manual.
> 
> b.Natural, biological causes are completely lacking as an explanation when programmed information is involved. You cannot find instruction, precise information like this, WITHOUT SOMEONE INTENIONALLY CONSTRUCTING IT.


Natural biological causes are able to explain this just fine thank you.


> 4. We know God exists because he pursues us. He is constantly initiating and seeking for us to come to him.


Evidence?


> a. I have come to find out that God wants to be known. He created us with the intention that we would know him. He has surrounded us with evidence of himself and he keeps the question of his existence squarely before us.


This evidence is self-fulfilling. You see something that is hard to explain and instead of looking for a natural cause, you default to a deity. This is just a form of the God of the gaps argument. 


> b. It might be that the underlying reason atheists are bothered by people believing in God is because GOD IS ACTIVLEY PURSUING YOU.


Many atheists including myself have searched for spirituality. To claim they just aren't looking or in tune is a poor argument. 


> 5.Unlike any other revelation of God, Jesus Christ is the clearest, most specific picture of GOD REVEALING HIMSELF TO US.


Of all the various religions and gods, Judeo-Christianity is probably the least likely to be true. They call it faith because there is no evidence. Quit trying to pretend otherwise.


----------



## figtree (Mar 19, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Remember judgement day


Wasnt my favorite terminator film..........


----------



## figtree (Mar 19, 2010)

Imaculate conception..... uh, Mary cheated. happens all the time, imagine if nowadays someone tried to pull off a myth like this. there would be jesus's all over the place! LOL!

Maybe back then the definition of Jesus was bastard.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 19, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Our planet started out much simpler. The complexity arose over time. Either way, the appearance of complexity does not automatically point to a designer let alone one that still sustains it.
> Actually, the earth does not maintain a steady distance to the sun. The earth orbit varies by over 3 million miles between perihelion and aphelion. The moon has been receding from earth at about 4cm per year so it hasn't always been that distance and will continue to move away.
> 
> The change of distance is so small its practicaly no change at all.
> ...


The chance of it happening naturaly are 999999:1

I am not a christian I dont give money to the rich,and you dont have to believe in any religion to know the truth.I will pray for you like I pray for the people on wall street & the filthy politicians you all act like, because judgement day will come when we partake in that last offered cup while you disapear into the potter's ground.Everybody wont be treated all the same


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 19, 2010)

oops posted in your quote.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 19, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> The chance of it happening naturaly are 999999:1


the chance of WHAT happening? How exactly do you get this figure? Those aren't exactly terrible odds when you consider the vastness of the cosmos. 

How can you say you're not a Christian after claiming that Jesus was God's revelation. I think you fit perfectly with the definition of Christian.


----------



## Secret Jardin (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## sarah22 (Mar 19, 2010)

you know, regarding immaculate conception...do you ever wonder, if indeed theres a heaven or afterlife where you're able to look down on the people of earth...that mary is just sitting up there laughing? lol. laughing about how a couple thousand years later, even after we've scientifically mapped out the reproductive process, people still believe she had that immaculate conception? hehe. sometimes i wonder if shes sitting up there pissing herself laughing at us


----------



## mrdrywall (Mar 21, 2010)

i feel as strongly about the idiots that believe in that fairy tale god shit nice story made a good book and lots of dough let it go religion is a myth created for the weak


----------



## swampgrower (Mar 21, 2010)

when everybody prays im sure god hears millions of prayers at one time... and if he was real why would he allow kids to go through so much pain like rape and horriable deaths? alswo the bible was based upon incest. ddo u really think the entire world came from 2 people? be real with your self. religious is an awesome documentary!


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 22, 2010)

swampgrower said:


> when everybody prays im sure god hears millions of prayers at one time... and if he was real why would he allow kids to go through so much pain like rape and horriable deaths? alswo the bible was based upon incest. ddo u really think the entire world came from 2 people? be real with your self. religious is an awesome documentary!


Read my posts like I said what kind of world would this be if everything was perfect?I recomend using your dome.And by the way that religous movie was a terrible documentary.The man guy is one of the stupidest people ever concieved go ahead and believe a moronic fool that wouldent know the truth if it was punching him in the face.My god that idiot blows my mind


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Coming from the guy who believes in a talking snake?


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 22, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Read my posts like I said what kind of world would this be if everything was perfect?I recomend using your dome.And by the way that religous movie was a terrible documentary.The man guy is one of the stupidest people ever concieved go ahead and believe a moronic fool that wouldent know the truth if it was punching him in the face.My god that idiot blows my mind


are you talking about the movie "religulous" by bill maher? that movie was absolutely BRILLIANT.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 22, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> the chance of WHAT happening? How exactly do you get this figure? Those aren't exactly terrible odds when you consider the vastness of the cosmos.
> 
> How can you say you're not a Christian after claiming that Jesus was God's revelation. I think you fit perfectly with the definition of Christian.


 
Wow you must have not been around when christianity came to what it is today.All it is today is a reason for the white man to make money off of people who believe going to church will save them becuase they do not know praise god themselfs.I would seriously reccomend that you use your brain every once in a while and not be so naive.

So with this vastness of the cosmos you still see no chance whatsoever of creation.The vastness of your ignorance & your feeble mind boggle my brain.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 22, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Wow you must have not been around when christianity came to what it is today.All it is today is a reason for the white man to make money off of people who believe going to church will save them becuase they do not know praise god themselfs.I would seriously reccomend that you use your brain every once in a while and not be so naive.
> 
> So with this vastness of the cosmos you still see no chance whatsoever of creation.The vastness of your ignorance & your feeble mind boggle my brain.


 Since you respond to questions with personal attacks and don't bother answering anything, I guess I'm done with your stupid thread. 

I have no idea what you are railing on in your first sentence but I guess you're too stupid to even realize that accepting Jesus as a god is the very definition of being Christian.


----------



## Ring'n (Mar 22, 2010)

Religion is a legalized cult.

If you choose to believe in any religion that is your choice, however, door knocking and intrusiveness is completely ignorant.
So if I wrote a book about a squirrel and a bear having offspring and had some fanatics following my story, I could send them to your house to "Preach My Gospel, Ask For Your Money and tell you that you and your family will suffer horrifically upon death if you do not have blind faith in those beliefs" it would be acceptable to you?
If it is acceptable please send me a money order.

Everyone is entitled to their own beliefs, some people are strong enough to choose their own path and form their own beliefs, those people do not
need to "Follow" in order to feel whole or as if they have a purpose.

I have never had an Atheist knock on my door, threaten my family or I of atrocities, nor ask for my money.

Look down on people who do not share your beliefs, I dont care, but you should ask yourself "what if I am wrong" what happens if
your whole life was a lie? 

I have been wrong before, I may be in my beliefs, but I can guarantee I will not be let down if I am proved to be wrong. Heaven sounds like it could be cool, 
but I can assure you the fanatics and such will not know what hit them if it turns out to be their "God" is a fabrication built to control the masses and gain riches.

One more thing. 

Why The F##K should I believe a bunch of people in the church who have spread the gospel all the while diddling kids and having it covered up
for them by their superiors? Sick F##Ks that they obviously are! Answer that! Then tell us why you still believe in them and their evils.


----------



## Keenly (Mar 22, 2010)

dude you REALLY just made me want to go door to door asking for atheism donations



ahh shit that would be hilarious


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Keenly said:


> dude you REALLY just made me want to go door to door asking for atheism donations


Where should we start, Keenly?


----------



## HEwhowalksbehindtherows (Mar 22, 2010)

Keenly said:


> dude you REALLY just made me want to go door to door asking for atheism donations
> 
> 
> 
> ahh shit that would be hilarious


 


That would be great!!!!!! ---Good Day Sir, I am here wishing you the ability to think for your self and independant thought. Have a great day.........by the way that will be $20.00 thank you.


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 22, 2010)

[youtube]7dW-bt_1LzY[/youtube]


----------



## futurekingofcannabis (Mar 22, 2010)

wow you atheists are really stupid to sit here and argue about religion when you think there is nothing after death. since you have such a short time on earth and nothing after death cant you do something better than sit here and debate with christians. i believe in god and i could care less if you do but if you really think about it there is a better chance of an omnipotent god than a universe exploding out of nothing when you say that all matter can neither be destroyed or created. atheists try to say well who created god. that is the point god says we are supposed to have faith. and i dont know about you but id rather put my bets on a life after death than no existence whatsoever. there are many problems in religion but while atheism only has one problem it far outweighs the doubts about a god in religion. there is simply NO way that without some sort of creator this universe could have been created so perfectly or even created at all.but at least we can all agree on the fact that we love marijuana


----------



## allovher (Mar 22, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


yes yes I do think that.


----------



## swampgrower (Mar 22, 2010)

lol you jesus freaks are retarded. have a mind of your own and quit being a follower of nothing.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 23, 2010)

morgentaler said:


> So your answer to not knowing the answers is to make up an invisible man in the sky who treats women like property, orders genocide and the rape of children, punishes people for not believing in him AFTER he has already stated that he has hidden himself from them, can't seem to make up his mind about things, yet says "I am the Lord, I change not", but he fucked things up so bad in the PR department he required a do-over.
> 
> Not only is it a ridiculous explanation, it's one of the shittiest hack-jobs of fiction to come around in thousands of years. The pornographic scribbles on Roman architecture have more redeeming social value, then that plagiarized and self-aggrandizing shit.
> 
> ...


ur totally right religion is bullshit and has been a means of control for years....i believe in an intelligent creator, but definetely not the religious god


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 23, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> ur totally right religion is bullshit and has been a means of control for years....i believe in an intelligent creator, but definetely not the religious god


dont show me that childish crap this guy is just as moronic as the dumbshit in religous


----------



## figtree (Mar 23, 2010)

I would have a bit more faith if there were a god that actually did something, but cant justify following a god that lets his church leaders and any other human being harm a child. there is no sense in an all powerful god that sits by and lets crap like this happen. no matter how much faith or free choice we have there is no way that I would follow a god that lets it happen. along with all the hate for other religions, discrimination on fellow human beings no matter what sexual preference or religion, or the fear they use to make you follow.

everyone talks about miracles, have you seen one? what about the miracle for the stuff that matters? like the kids. were was their miracle? was it that they have been molested by their church leader? is that their miracle? or the girl who was abducted 18 years ago and raped the whole time, her miracle?


----------



## Ring'n (Mar 23, 2010)

You are so quick to disregard other people with your ill advised banter and yet you have not answered my 2 part question.

Here it is again, for the sake of your credibility please do come up with a legitimate response.




> One more thing.
> 
> Why The F##K should I believe a bunch of people in the church who have spread the gospel all the while diddling kids and having it covered up
> for them by their superiors? Sick F##Ks that they obviously are! Answer that! Then tell us why you still believe in them and their evils.


----------



## Leothwyn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've wondered what religious people think about how their magic spirit has gone M.I.A.. According to the myths, that guy was all over the place - testing people (daring them to kill one of their kids), talking to them through burning bushes, etc.. Where the hell is the magic spirit lately? Seems like he's gotten lazy this past handful of centuries.



figtree said:


> I would have a bit more faith if there were a god that actually did something, but cant justify following a god that lets his church leaders and any other human being harm a child. there is no sense in an all powerful god that sits by and lets crap like this happen. no matter how much faith or free choice we have there is no way that I would follow a god that lets it happen. along with all the hate for other religions, discrimination on fellow human beings no matter what sexual preference or religion, or the fear they use to make you follow.
> 
> everyone talks about miracles, have you seen one? what about the miracle for the stuff that matters? like the kids. were was their miracle? was it that they have been molested by their church leader? is that their miracle? or the girl who was abducted 18 years ago and raped the whole time, her miracle?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


i try not to get into these threads because there is so much bullshit that goes on it just pisses me off but, i couldnt help myself when i read your post.

first off, im not atheist, i just dont believe in any god or higher being. im no religion really, i think religion will be the end of us all. i went to college for civil engineering, took a philosophy course and then engineering went to the wayside and i ended up "wasting" 3 years on philosophy, mythology, world religion, asian culture...pretty much any class that had to do with religion, i just couldnt get enough of it. so as far as you saying people like me are ignorant, thats just silly. most of us non-believers probably know more about YOUR religion than you do. 

lol our bullshit explanations? the majority of our "bullshit" explanations are backed by people much more smarter than anyone here, including myself...so yeah, im going to take their word over the word of people who have NO evidence. i dont know how the universe was created but imo gods are mythical beings that were created by man to explain things they did not understand. you should take a college level philosophy class to open your extremely closed mind.

research anitmatter and then tell me that something cant be created from nothing and ill show you a liar.

but to me it all boils down to one thing, i really dont give a fuck how it all happened and if there is a god or not. none of it changes the fact that i have to work tomorrow, and go shopping next week, and so on and so forth. 

people like you think its sad that we live a life without god, well people like me think its sad that you live your life following god. soon enough scientists and NASA will have proof of one of the non-god creation theories and i really hope im still here for that day because i really want to hear what all the religious people have to say about it.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ring'n said:


> You are so quick to disregard other people with your ill advised banter and yet you have not answered my 2 part question.
> 
> Here it is again, for the sake of your credibility please do come up with a legitimate response.


Are you kidding me.Please tell me your joking.I am NOT CHRISTIAN, christianity is controlled by the white man to fool people and make money.Where have you been the last century?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 23, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Are you kidding me.Please tell me your joking.I am NOT CHRISTIAN, christianity is controlled by the white man to fool people and make money.Where have you been the last century?


so what are you catholic? Catholics have been controlling people forever too. where have you been the last thousand years?

seriously though, guy, your not going to change anyone's opinions just because you make a few valid(to yourself) points. you have nothing to gain by convincing an atheist to believe in god.

lets say you did get me to believe everything you do? would that some how save you a seat in heaven? would you be able to sleep better at night knowing a heathen wasnt going to burn in hell?


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 23, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> i try not to get into these threads because there is so much bullshit that goes on it just pisses me off but, i couldnt help myself when i read your post.
> 
> first off, im not atheist, i just dont believe in any god or higher being. im no religion really, i think religion will be the end of us all. i went to college for civil engineering, took a philosophy course and then engineering went to the wayside and i ended up "wasting" 3 years on philosophy, mythology, world religion, asian culture...pretty much any class that had to do with religion, i just couldnt get enough of it. so as far as you saying people like me are ignorant, thats just silly. most of us non-believers probably know more about YOUR religion than you do.
> 
> ...


Thats where your wrong, you know nothing about my religion because I dont have one.

Yeah if there so much smarter than me they wouldent believe all life on earth crashed in on a giant ice asteroid.

Funny you mention I took philosophy for three years not to mention four years of cosmology, and by the way its called antimatter and I assure you I know it like the back of my hand.

Oh and by the way your gonna be waiting an eternity for NASA and scientist to find proof because it doesent exist and it never will..........Oh SHIT they've been lying to us the whole time.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 23, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Are you kidding me.Please tell me your joking.I am NOT CHRISTIAN, christianity is controlled by the white man to fool people and make money.Where have you been the last century?


oh and buddy it is the catholic church that diddles little boys and the nazi pope(who is a white man, dont hate whitey by the way, hate white people who do fucked up things, its not all of us) covers it up. how do you get off calling atheists ignorant when you yourself dont even know

i suppose its easier to live in a fairy tale world where god will make everything alright or hell just smite you some time in the near future


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 23, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> so what are you catholic? Catholics have been controlling people forever too. where have you been the last thousand years?
> 
> seriously though, guy, your not going to change anyone's opinions just because you make a few valid(to yourself) points. you have nothing to gain by convincing an atheist to believe in god.
> 
> lets say you did get me to believe everything you do? would that some how save you a seat in heaven? would you be able to sleep better at night knowing a heathen wasnt going to burn in hell?


Nope I am not a dumbass I dont belive in organized religion.I have nothing to gain I just like to let you know that you have no points, or proof and neither scientist or nasa will ever find proof so give it up.....or wait an eternity for something that will never come.


----------



## Ring'n (Mar 23, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Are you kidding me.Please tell me your joking.I am NOT CHRISTIAN, christianity is controlled by the white man to fool people and make money.Where have you been the last century?



No Im not kidding you.

You came here and started a thread bashing people who do not believe in your god.

I simply asked you a question as it pertains to fact, facts based upon the people who control your beliefs. 

Are you Catholic? You keep saying your not a Christian, but if you were/are not associated with "The Church" (Whatever following you may be) you would not come here and bash people who who do not believe in religion.

One other thing, you keep mentioning "The White Man" are you repressed by "The White Man" or just a racist?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 23, 2010)

im telling you to give up, you cant change someones mind by making moot points and then telling me i have no proof


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 23, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> oh and buddy it is the catholic church that diddles little boys and the nazi pope(who is a white man, dont hate whitey by the way, hate white people who do fucked up things, its not all of us) covers it up. how do you get off calling atheists ignorant when you yourself dont even know
> 
> i suppose its easier to live in a fairy tale world where god will make everything alright or hell just smite you some time in the near future



hmm I missed it I dont know what? My god your feeble brain boggles my mind. 

The tin man says "If I only had a brain"


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ring'n said:


> No Im not kidding you.
> 
> You came here and started a thread bashing people who do not believe in your god.
> 
> ...




I AM NOT CHRISTIAN,I AM NOT CATHOLIC,I AM NOT CHRISTIAN,I AM NOT CATHOLIC.CHURCHES CAN ALL BURN IN HELL.

No I am not racist,as a matter of fact i am german,english,blackfoot, and mexican.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 23, 2010)

my "feeble mind" was created in the image of your gods; that is if you belive all that jive

but you are such a bigot, racist, and ignorant not to mention an all around hater, that theres no way you could be a good god fearing person.i doubt you spent 7 years in college man, if you had youd be alot more open and tolerent to other peoples beliefs. that is unless youve been pigheaded your whole life


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 23, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> I AM NOT CHRISTIAN,I AM NOT CATHOLIC,I AM NOT CHRISTIAN,I AM NOT CATHOLIC.CHURCHES CAN ALL BURN IN HELL.
> 
> No I am not racist,as a matter of fact i am german,english,blackfoot, and mexican.


you half white man and half oppressed-by-white-man. i can see why your so confused about where you stand


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 23, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> you half white man and half oppressed-by-white-man. i can see why your so confused about where you stand




wow your amazing bet that made you feel better about yourself and your false beliefs.Im not open to bullshit nonsense.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 23, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> I AM NOT CHRISTIAN,I AM NOT CATHOLIC,I AM NOT CHRISTIAN,I AM NOT CATHOLIC.CHURCHES CAN ALL BURN IN HELL.
> 
> No I am not racist,as a matter of fact i am german,english,blackfoot, and mexican.


You don't have to be part of any organized religious group to consider yourself Christian. The only requirement to be a Christian is the belief in Jesus as the messiah, nothing else, no church membership, tithing, dues, or anything else. You are considered Christian by your beliefs, not your associations. 

How exactly do you know that science will never find evidence of our natural creation? You are claiming knowledge that no one can possibly have. That is the most arrogant and delusional position to take on this subject. It's very sad you have to insult and attempt to ridicule anyone that disagrees with your indefensible position. 

I also doubt you've taken four years of cosmology. I don't know of any university that offers more than a few cosmology classes to undergrads. I KNOW you didn't study any post-grad cosmology as evidenced by your lack of understanding of the claims of scientists. People that have actually studied it don't make the ridiculous straw man arguments that you have made.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 23, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> You don't have to be part of any organized religious group to consider yourself Christian. The only requirement to be a Christian is the belief in Jesus as the messiah, nothing else, no church membership, tithing, dues, or anything else. You are considered Christian by your beliefs, not your associations.
> 
> How exactly do you know that science will never find evidence of our natural creation? You are claiming knowledge that no one can possibly have. That is the most arrogant and delusional position to take on this subject. It's very sad you have to insult and attempt to ridicule anyone that disagrees with your indefensible position.
> 
> *I also doubt you've taken four years of cosmology. I don't know of any university that offers more than a few cosmology classes to undergrads.* I KNOW you didn't study any post-grad cosmology as evidenced by your lack of understanding of the claims of scientists. People that have actually studied it don't make the ridiculous straw man arguments that you have made.







there are some astrophysics classes and 2 cosmology courses offered at my school. i was thinking, if he spent 4 years on cosmology he must have just taken the same 2 classes 8 times apiece


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 23, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> there are some astrophysics classes and 2 cosmology courses offered at my school. i was thinking, if he spent 4 years on cosmology he must have just taken the same 2 classes 8 times apiece



Im right, your wrong get over it.


----------



## Ring'n (Mar 23, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> there are some astrophysics classes and 2 cosmology courses offered at my school. i was thinking, if he spent 4 years on cosmology he must have just taken the same 2 classes 8 times apiece




Maybe 420 meant cosmetology?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 23, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Im right, your wrong get over it.


its not as easy as right and wrong

ill start by saying were both extremely stubborn. while i think your wrong in your entire approach of this and wrong about ashiests being ignorant, you think im wrong because i refuse to be swayed by someone who dosnt really even know what theyre talking about

this has gotten away from the argument is there a god or not.

the answer to that question is; for you, yes, you have found this god. for me no, because despite what i know about religion, i wont believe i need god to have a complete life

understand?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Thats where your wrong, you know nothing about my religion because I dont have one.
> 
> Yeah if there so much smarter than me they wouldent believe all life on earth crashed in on a giant ice asteroid.
> 
> ...


lol no way you took all that cosmology man, just like the catholic church does...your making shit up as you go along. and if you DID really take all those classes then you would know that you are wrong. and you give me shit for spelling antimatter wrong, look at your posts man, you have typos all over the place. you remind me of an angry 14 or 15 year old child. 

oh i wont be waiting for eternity because one day i will die, impossible for me to wait for all eternity.

NASA lying to us? are you a fuckin conspiracy theorist too? lol. do you think Bush's administration blew up the towers too?

and where are you getting this life coming in on an asteroid, life didnt ride the asteroid in idiot... the impact caused a chain reaction of events that eventually led to the spawning of life. get your facts straight before you go on a rant.


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 23, 2010)

OK. I mailed 3 letters to God, on three separate occasions, and THEY ALL CAME BACK!! So if there was a god, the mail wouldn't be returned, now would it? Explain THAT, smarty-pants!


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 23, 2010)

Barrelhse said:


> OK. I mailed 3 letters to God, on three separate occasions, and THEY ALL CAME BACK!! So if there was a god, the mail wouldn't be returned, now would it? Explain THAT, smarty-pants!


ok, fine, i will

united states post office

run by the same folks who are going to start charging you now, so 4 years later you might get to see a dr.


----------



## thegrownoob (Mar 23, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> The chance of it happening naturaly are 999999:1
> 
> I am not a christian I dont give money to the rich,and you dont have to believe in any religion to know the truth.I will pray for you like I pray for the people on wall street & the filthy politicians you all act like, because judgement day will come when we partake in that last offered cup while you disapear into the potter's ground.Everybody wont be treated all the same


Are you serious dude? That's a line from "When the Man Comes Around" by Johny Cash. I smell a troll. If you are going to claim that you are not a Christian, you won't help your case by quoting folk songs inspired by biblical lore.


----------



## thegrownoob (Mar 23, 2010)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> ok, fine, i will
> 
> united states post office
> 
> run by the same folks who are going to start charging you now, so 4 years later you might get to see a dr.


Maybe he used a combo of Fedex, USPS, and UPS, one of them would be bound to get it right you would think.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 23, 2010)

yer all wrong,

Lord God Enki told me so,,,,,,

long ago, so long ago,

dear Lord God Enki,

where'd you go.

i don't believe in christ

i don't believe in satan

i believe that men can be 

all the evil we'll ever need

i believe that man is good

i've seen them weep, head bowed low

shedding a tear, where their brothers once stood

now some will say, hey bb, what exactly, is in your tea

the tears of humanity, a bitter brew, brought on by those

who thought they knew.




my name is boomerb
Enki God is all for me
just sit back, wait and see
boomerb is yaweh free
atheistic i think not
boomerb is free of rot


ftp


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 23, 2010)

BB did you just write that? i think you might have the beginning of a new religion on your hands


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 23, 2010)

Barrelhse said:


> OK. I mailed 3 letters to God, on three separate occasions, and THEY ALL CAME BACK!! So if there was a god, the mail wouldn't be returned, now would it? Explain THAT, smarty-pants!


YES factual proof that there is no god! hahahah ill bet this twists haze's panties in a knot 

i smell a troll too. not in the worst sense of a troll, but this dude had under 60 posts and more than a third of them are based on how atheism is wrong


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 23, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> BB did you just write that? i think you might have the beginning of a new religion on your hands


all boomerb, booming out about my Enki and me,,,,


new? hell it's older than the sumerians, hell, Google Enki and get a read,,,,



ol' bb here, 
yet again
will this fun
never end
not too soon
i do hope
i ain't had
all my dope.

ftp


ftp


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 24, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> YES factual proof that there is no god! hahahah ill bet this twists haze's panties in a knot
> 
> i smell a troll too. not in the worst sense of a troll, but this dude had under 60 posts and more than a third of them are based on how atheism is wrong


i agree. Troll.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 24, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> dont show me that childish crap this guy is just as moronic as the dumbshit in religous


Call me whatever you want, its expected from closed-minded people. Dont believe anything you cant see, you probably dont believe in life on other planets either. 

By the way, the dumbshit in religous? Learn how to talk and spell before you go insulting my intelligence.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 24, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Are you kidding me.Please tell me your joking.I am NOT CHRISTIAN, christianity is controlled by the white man to fool people and make money.Where have you been the last century?


Ok haze, you make no sense. You insult me for saying there's no religious god, but you just said the same thing. You obviously dont know what you're talking about, so you might as well quit.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 24, 2010)

I cant even reply to to all of your stupidity, you are all blind.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 24, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> I cant even reply to to all of your stupidity, you are all blind.


yes. that MUST be it...we're all blind and we're all wrong and you are the ONLY one with any sense and any correct information.  hahaha god...you're actually serious though arent you?


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 24, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> I cant even reply to to all of your stupidity, you are all blind.


I think you need to start believing in humanity a little bit more before you go and decide you were created for a such a special purpose and heaven is waiting for you. In other words, stop thinking you are better than people who don't worship the same god as you or go to your church every week. People have the right to believe whatever they want and not have you call them a moron for not conforming to your beliefs... yes, i said beliefs, not facts. If you don't have an open mind, then you shouldn't ever be discussing religon with anyone else.... or politics for that matter.


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 24, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> I think you need to start believing in humanity a little bit more before you go and decide you were created for a such a special purpose and heaven is waiting for you. In other words, stop thinking you are better than people who don't worship the same god as you or go to your church every week. People have the right to believe whatever they want and not have you call them a moron for not conforming to your beliefs... yes, i said beliefs, not facts. If you don't have an open mind, then you shouldn't ever be discussing religon with anyone else.... or politics for that matter.


I agree. I don't think I'm better than anyone just because I don't believe in "GOD". I think your ignorant and you need to realize that your the blind one 420. What religion do you believe in anyway and which one is the right one?


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 24, 2010)

morgentaler said:


> then all the other people that read it get to see just how retarded some of the people that share their same beliefs are


I don't disagree with you on that statement..... But that is for ALL and EVERY 'religion' alike... Just because I believe in God doesn't mean I think that there aren't any idiots who also believe in God. And just because you don't believe in God doesn't mean that everybody who doesn't believe in God isn't an idiot. There are idiots every where in every single aspect of everybody's life. And thats just how it is, the word is filled with idiots! They exist in every race, sex, religion, you name it.

Choose to believe whatever you want to believe. Bud DON'T bash on someone for beileving what they do!.. That would be the same sort of thing as if a straight girl bashed on some other chick for being a lesbian! Do you believe it's alright to discriminate due to sexual prefrence? Because it's just as bad to discriminate due to religion. It's not your choice, it's THEIRS! Peace, Love, And Hippiness


----------



## PadawanBater (Mar 24, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> I don't disagree with you on that statement..... But that is for ALL and EVERY 'religion' alike... Just because I believe in God doesn't mean I think that there aren't any idiots who also believe in God. And just because you don't believe in God doesn't mean that everybody who doesn't believe in God isn't an idiot. There are idiots every where in every single aspect of everybody's life. And thats just how it is, the word is filled with idiots! They exist in every race, sex, religion, you name it.
> 
> Choose to believe whatever you want to believe. Bud DON'T bash on someone for beileving what they do!.. That would be the same sort of thing as if a straight girl bashed on some other chick for being a lesbian! Do you believe it's alright to discriminate due to sexual prefrence? Because it's just as bad to discriminate due to religion. It's not your choice, it's THEIRS! Peace, Love, And Hippiness



Yes, I'll discriminate against anyone who *openly chooses to believe such bullshit.* I don't choose to believe in gravity, if I don't, it affects me all the same. People who actively choose to believe in what organized religions are pushing are dangerous to society. We tell them that, they understand it (though they don't agree with it, only the other religions are dangerous ...)

They don't deserve respect.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 24, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> Yes, I'll discriminate against anyone who *openly chooses to believe such bullshit.* I don't choose to believe in gravity, if I don't, it affects me all the same. People who actively choose to believe in what organized religions are pushing are dangerous to society. We tell them that, they understand it (though they don't agree with it, only the other religions are dangerous ...)
> 
> They don't deserve respect.


why is it so hard to be the bigger person and just respect everyone anyway? why is it necessary to discriminate? why argue? why not just let people be who they want to be without bugging them about it?


----------



## PadawanBater (Mar 24, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> why is it so hard to be the bigger person and just respect everyone anyway? why is it necessary to discriminate? why argue? why not just let people be who they want to be without bugging them about it?


Like I said, the people who believe what *all organized religions* are pushing are *dangerous to the rest of society.* When the day comes when they're not dangerous (not likely to happen, ever) I'll rejoice and hold hands with them in the streets. But that isn't reality. Their dogma makes them believe I deserve *eternal torture*. Why... no, *how* can I respect someone who believes, whether they acknowledge it or not, that I deserve to be tortured *forever*? It makes them kill innocent people and brainwash innocent minds. A religious philosophy is no different than any other and should not be immune from criticism based on some abstract moral authority our ancestors have given it.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 24, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> Like I said, the people who believe what *all organized religions* are pushing are *dangerous to the rest of society.* When the day comes when they're not dangerous (not likely to happen, ever) I'll rejoice and hold hands with them in the streets. But that isn't reality. Their dogma makes them believe I deserve *eternal torture*. Why... no, *how* can I respect someone who believes, whether they acknowledge it or not, that I deserve to be tortured *forever*? It makes them kill innocent people and brainwash innocent minds. A religious philosophy is no different than any other and should not be immune from criticism based on some abstract moral authority our ancestors have given it.


i can understand your obvious disdain for the religious folk. but "stooping to their level" by throwing fire back at them isnt a very productive avenue either. let them continue to act in a ridiculous fashion, let them make fools of themselves, just ignore them when you can and be the mature one in the situation. resorting to negativity isnt going to fix anything, it just adds more fuel to the whole fire. and as long as there is fuel, the fire will continue to burn. if you take away its fuel source, it will eventually die out. thats why religion hasnt died out...theres no shortage of fuel to their fire.


----------



## PadawanBater (Mar 24, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i can understand your obvious disdain for the religious folk. but "stooping to their level" by throwing fire back at them isnt a very productive avenue either. let them continue to act in a ridiculous fashion, let them make fools of themselves, just ignore them when you can and be the mature one in the situation. resorting to negativity isnt going to fix anything, it just adds more fuel to the whole fire. and as long as there is fuel, the fire will continue to burn. if you take away its fuel source, it will eventually die out. thats why religion hasnt died out...theres no shortage of fuel to their fire.


I disagree. It's people speaking out against it that highlight the dangers in organized religion. It's gone on for 2,000 years as the rational have sat silent. Now in less than a decade with high speed internet the atheist population in the United States has grown exponentially. Coincidence? 

Each of us should feel obligated to call bullshit for what it is, especially if it's something as dangerous as religion.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 24, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> I disagree. It's people speaking out against it that highlight the dangers in organized religion. It's gone on for 2,000 years as the rational have sat silent. Now in less than a decade with high speed internet the atheist population in the United States has grown exponentially. Coincidence?
> 
> Each of us should feel obligated to call bullshit for what it is, especially if it's something as dangerous as religion.


i understand. but its one thing to "call bullshit" and a completely different thing to be discriminatory about it. you can civilly and diplomatically disagree with people, and debate them. anger doesnt need to be a part of it. rudeness and negativity doesnt need to be a part of it. educating people is one thing, but its completely unnecessary to be an ass about it. not that im accusing you of being an ass or anything, im just trying to say that "2 wrongs dont make a right" because they dont. they just make more wrongs.

i mean, just take your signature for an example. and i know that you likely didnt write it, but its a quote that you resonate with. i have faith. i dont believe in a god, i dont follow a religion, but i am a spiritual person and i have faith in the universe. I feel, definitely, and very strongly. but i DO NOT neglect thought. i am a pretty intelligent individual, some would call me gifted or a genius. so its a really inaccurate phrase to accuse all that have faith of not being thinkers. assumptions are detrimental to our communication.


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 24, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i understand. but its one thing to "call bullshit" and a completely different thing to be discriminatory about it. you can civilly and diplomatically disagree with people, and debate them. anger doesnt need to be a part of it. rudeness and negativity doesnt need to be a part of it. educating people is one thing, but its completely unnecessary to be an ass about it. not that im accusing you of being an ass or anything, im just trying to say that "2 wrongs dont make a right" because they dont. they just make more wrongs.


Religion is a sensitive subject. People have been fighting over it for thousands and thousands of years. You will never be able to change that. I think are answers are in the depths of space and for us to rely on a magical being to save us is a joke, not to dis on your religion. Life is to hard for something to just come and save us.


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Mar 24, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i am a pretty intelligent individual, some would call me gifted or a genius. so its a really inaccurate phrase to accuse all that have faith of not being thinkers. assumptions are detrimental to our communication.



Don't toot your own horn.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 24, 2010)

Cpl. CornB33F said:


> i am a pretty intelligent individual, some would call me gifted or a genius. so its a really inaccurate phrase to accuse all that have faith of not being thinkers. assumptions are detrimental to our communication.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> Don't toot your own horn.


im not tooting my own horn. if people are of the opinion that having faith means you're without intellect, that is incorrect. i was stating that as an example, not to "show off". i have nothing to prove to random people on a web forum. i wasnt aware that using myself as an example was inappropriate, i apologize. maybe i'll use one of my best friends as an example. she had a 4.1 GPA in college, taking science courses. She is also a spiritual person.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 24, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i understand. but its one thing to "call bullshit" and a completely different thing to be discriminatory about it. you can civilly and diplomatically disagree with people, and debate them. anger doesnt need to be a part of it. rudeness and negativity doesnt need to be a part of it. educating people is one thing, but its completely unnecessary to be an ass about it. not that im accusing you of being an ass or anything, im just trying to say that "2 wrongs dont make a right" because they dont. they just make more wrongs.
> 
> i mean, just take your signature for an example. and i know that you likely didnt write it, but its a quote that you resonate with. i have faith. i dont believe in a god, i dont follow a religion, but i am a spiritual person and i have faith in the universe. I feel, definitely, and very strongly. but i DO NOT neglect thought. i am a pretty intelligent individual, some would call me gifted or a genius. so its a really inaccurate phrase to accuse all that have faith of not being thinkers. assumptions are detrimental to our communication.


There are tons of atheists like yourself. You are one of 'those people' that religious people are talking about when referring to the godless atheists and their faith in science. Don't you ever feel like trying to correcting them and explain how not all atheists believe the same thing? How their simplistic pigeon-holing of anyone that doesn't believe in a god is not only inaccurate but insulting?

Most atheist scientists I know, although dismissing mystical connotations, still have a form of spirituality, a sense of awe and reverence to the way we are all connected. How every atom of hydrogen was formed in the beginning of the universe, and every iron molecule in our blood cells were forged in the center of a star and exploded outwards in a supernova. 
Then there are those that DO believe in mystical connections but still not a deity like yourself. Although many of these atheists have no problem with the religious, the religious certainly have a problem with them as evidenced by their rhetoric. 
Do a google search for atheist spirituality and you will get many hits.
Here's some interesting examples:
*http://www.ebonmusings.org/atheism/spirituality.html
http://www.atheistrev.com/2008/01/atheist-spirituality.html*
*http://packham.n4m.org/atheist2.htm*
*http://www.spiritualatheism.com/*

Food for thought.


----------



## antoinetterys (Mar 24, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


I personally feel that Christianity and other religions are positive influences as they teach morals that people should live by on their own and not because a supreme power says so. I feel they are ways to simply inspire hope in those that lack it in themselves. I personally believe in what I do not like to call as a religion but I believe in the power of nature, as all remain in balance, which karma is part of. I believe in mother Earth who has always been and always will be. Even though our species is unraveling all the progress we have made as the children of today are losing respect for their elders and losing their connection to the one who provides us with life. Few respect her and few give back to her as many would rather pursue materialistic desires that only harm her. We have strayed away from the sacred path that many will not gladly go back to. It saddens me to see such but that is what I believe in. And to think I am very young but teach many things as this is no more than a tid bit of what I relay upon those willing to learn.


----------



## antoinetterys (Mar 24, 2010)

morgentaler said:


> So your answer to not knowing the answers is to make up an invisible man in the sky who treats women like property, orders genocide and the rape of children, punishes people for not believing in him AFTER he has already stated that he has hidden himself from them, can't seem to make up his mind about things, yet says "I am the Lord, I change not", but he fucked things up so bad in the PR department he required a do-over


actually it is people who has toyed with and changed around so much of the bible that it is not reliable anymore, it is great literature and provides a minor history

yet i feel it is only a source of hope, give back to mother earth and she will protect you


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 24, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there...


 I stopped reading right there. 

First, if you are looking for advice do not insult the people you are seeking it from.

Second, Learn how to use manners in general, you will catch more flies with honey than vinegar. 

Three, Atheist is plural in the context you are using it. (and we are the ignorant ones?)

Fourth, If you are in fact saying we are ignorant because we don't believe in a fantastical figure who is three people in one god and also has people eat him in cracker form? The same god who condones slavery, hatred towards gay people, and intolerance to women and sex? The same God who's story is identically similar to twelve different religious stories before him? Yeah... you are right, we are the ignorant ones.... my bad.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 24, 2010)

whats a person called who is just unsure about any of it who is to say 1 way or the other for sure idk maybe this planet just has the right stuff for life maybe theres a god maybe it was aliens maybe 2012 we will all find out i know i dont have an answer i know people got church i know they say the planet has been wiped out a number of times and always bounced back i know we had maps of the globe b4 people could fly above the earth to see it. i say believe in yourself and what you believe in and leave everyone else to theres and dont push yours on me


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 24, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> whats a person called who is just unsure about any of it who is to say 1 way or the other for sure idk maybe this planet just has the right stuff for life maybe theres a god maybe it was aliens maybe 2012 we will all find out i know i dont have an answer i know people got church i know they say the planet has been wiped out a number of times and always bounced back i know we had maps of the globe b4 people could fly above the earth to see it. i say believe in yourself and what you believe in and leave everyone else to theres and dont push yours on me


You sir/mam are a agnostic. Someone who believe in something, but, they just don't know what.


----------



## antoinetterys (Mar 24, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> whats a person called who is just unsure about any of it who is to say 1 way or the other for sure idk maybe this planet just has the right stuff for life maybe theres a god maybe it was aliens maybe 2012 we will all find out i know i dont have an answer i know people got church i know they say the planet has been wiped out a number of times and always bounced back i know we had maps of the globe b4 people could fly above the earth to see it. i say believe in yourself and what you believe in and leave everyone else to theres and dont push yours on me


much of that is true and wise to say. for i feel you know somewhat of which i like to learn of, the past. just remember the only way to ever have true knowledge is to doubt all that you know and see what remains to stand. be careful who you trust and which side you are one when it all comes crashing down


----------



## PadawanBater (Mar 24, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i understand. but its one thing to "call bullshit" and a completely different thing to be discriminatory about it. you can civilly and diplomatically disagree with people, and debate them. anger doesnt need to be a part of it. rudeness and negativity doesnt need to be a part of it. educating people is one thing, but its completely unnecessary to be an ass about it. not that im accusing you of being an ass or anything, im just trying to say that "2 wrongs dont make a right" because they dont. they just make more wrongs.


Go take a stroll through my atheist thread, I know you know these people simply can't be reasoned with, they can't be rationalized out of religion. There are multiple different foolproof designs in the very structure of religion that make it almost impossible to escape indoctrination. I'm not saying it's the _only way_, but it is effective. Put these people in a position where they're embarrassed to admit they believe such absurd notions. Did you see the presidential candidates during the primaries when they asked who believed in evolution? LMFAO! That single question alone says A LOT about someone. Those questions NEED to be asked, if it offends someone, sorry, I think it would benefit that person to gain a stronger ability to deflect such criticisms and not take it personally. 

Religion, so long as someones belief affects my life has to be questioned, just like everything else. 



> i mean, just take your signature for an example. and i know that you likely didnt write it, but its a quote that you resonate with. i have faith. i dont believe in a god, i dont follow a religion, but i am a spiritual person and i have faith in the universe. I feel, definitely, and very strongly. but i DO NOT neglect thought. i am a pretty intelligent individual, some would call me gifted or a genius. so its a really inaccurate phrase to accuse all that have faith of not being thinkers. assumptions are detrimental to our communication.


My sig doesn't apply to you. I have faith too. Faith in humanity, in science and medicine, in a lot of things. The quote only applies to the fundie retards that believe in blue eyed blond haired Jebus and spout the OT when condemning gays but only accept the NT when they eat seafood or work on Sunday. That goes for any post I make regarding believers. I realize they are a small minority of people who believe, but significant enough to make a huge difference as that's what they are "fundies" - fanatics. They're willing to do everything it takes, lying, cheating, stealing, killing, anything, to get what they think is the right policy approved - shit like "abstinence only!" - "Condoms SPREAD AIDS!" - "everyone against America is a TERRORIST!" ... etc. All that Christian right wing bullshit still going today. The vast majority of believers are peaceful loving individuals just like myself, who really don't give a fuck about most of it, they just believe whatever based on reasons I don't care to discuss because it's none of my fucking business why someone believes something so long as it doesn't make my ability to believer whatever the fuck I want to believe any harder. Which is really the point. It's because people DO WANT TO push their beliefs onto me, they think my beliefs (because I don't believe in the same retarded shit they do) will influence other people (especially since I'm so outspoken with all this bullshit) and threaten their whole system. With laws and western society and especially with the internet, they have to just sit there and take it. We don't have to be quiet anymore and we don't have to respect something that doesn't respect us, or humanity - something that actually says humanity is guilty from the beginning, we're dirty and need to be cleansed. Disgusting shit - why would anyone respect it? Excuse the rant, I'm reeeally baked right now... that's just the way I see things.

So tell me that, why should I respect it? Does it deserve it? Has religion earned it's due respect?


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 24, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


What is so wrong with not knowing?...Making up a magical "reality" is WORSE than ignoring it! I too feel sorry for my children being raised upon lies, for I let my parents take my kids to church when they were the most vulnerable to suggestion...now they are a bit confused.

I was thinking the other day...I SEE chemtrails crisscross the sky from horizon to horizon almost daily...the majority of people in San Diego county believe in a god they have never seen or heard...AND I AM THE CRAZY ONE!!!! 




420HAZE420 said:


> Remember judgement day


What...did we miss it????



Philly_Buddah said:


> The Circle of Life...
> 
> [youtube]vX07j9SDFcc[/youtube]


Hakuna Matata!


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 25, 2010)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>


Harry Potter?


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 25, 2010)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>









Christians think dinosaur fossils were put on earth to test their faith.... Athiests know dinosaur fossils are over 230 million years old by carbon dating... they also know that the mountain range in your picture took over 6500 (earth's approximate age according to the bible) years to be formed by the collision of tectonic plates... not that they just happened by chance one day.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 25, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> Yes, I'll discriminate against anyone who *openly chooses to believe such bullshit.* I don't choose to believe in gravity, if I don't, it affects me all the same. People who actively choose to believe in what organized religions are pushing are dangerous to society. We tell them that, they understand it (though they don't agree with it, only the other religions are dangerous ...)
> 
> They don't deserve respect.


See here's your problem. I do not, and WILL not ever force my religion on ANYBODY! If they ask then fine, I'll talk about it. But I would never try to force someone to believe what I believe. And I would NEVER look down on someone for what they DO believe, reguardless of my beliefs! I CHOOSE to hang out with people of all nationality, all race, and all religion. Just because someone believe's different than me doesn't change anything at all! I'll still call them my buddie, and hang with them whenever. 

Yes, even you 'PadawanBater' I'd love it if you'd come over and smoke a bowl and kick it..... But from the sounds of it YOU wouldn't be down for such a thing... Would you?... I can't imagion you wanting to hang out and smoke a bowl with a "fundie retard that believe in blue eyed blond haired Jebus "... lol, because I do... Let me know if your down tho! I'll always be down!  Shit, we can even smoke my home grown at my place! Sarah on the other hand sounds like she'd be dow for a smoke session!.. Yea? lol

You've got to realize that I can believe and trust in God without getting sucked into the cult that is Sunday Morning Church... I don't go to church, But I'm still a christian! I just haven't gotten pulled into the 'church' cult. Not that all churches are this way, but I won't deny that alot are.

All I'm saying is who cares, or why does it matter who's right and wrong... At least I'm a nice human being to other human beings... Weather they believe what I do or not, I still treat everybody with the same amount of respect. Unlike you sir. You need to become an adult.

-Hookd


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 25, 2010)

i am SO happy haze 420 left for a while so you could all have an intelligent conversation with each other. the point ive been trying to make is there is no way hes going to change our minds with his ignorance, and especially not to people over the internet who have already made up their minds and ESPECIALLY with such an abrasive and closed minded attitude

where does he get off calling atheists ignorant? most of us are VERY well informed and know all about religions and know they are either hookey BS or its just not for us.


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 25, 2010)

I love the comedy/irony of that de-motivational poster. 

Atheists think this just appeared one day.... yet if you believe the bible, it was not one, it was 6 days and then that wizard rested. Because you know, if i was a great all powerful being that could make entire universes, life from nothing, etc I would need to rest. (rolls eyes).


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 25, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> See here's your problem. I do not, and WILL not ever force my religion on ANYBODY! If they ask then fine, I'll talk about it. But I would never try to force someone to believe what I believe. And I would NEVER look down on someone for what they DO believe, reguardless of my beliefs! I CHOOSE to hang out with people of all nationality, all race, and all religion. Just because someone believe's different than me doesn't change anything at all! I'll still call them my buddie, and hang with them whenever.
> 
> Yes, even you 'PadawanBater' I'd love it if you'd come over and smoke a bowl and kick it..... But from the sounds of it YOU wouldn't be down for such a thing... Would you?... I can't imagion you wanting to hang out and smoke a bowl with a "fundie retard that believe in blue eyed blond haired Jebus "... lol, because I do... Let me know if your down tho! I'll always be down!  Shit, we can even smoke my home grown at my place! Sarah on the other hand sounds like she'd be dow for a smoke session!.. Yea? lol
> 
> ...


i like your style hooked, your the kind of christian i could get allong with. i have one little comment ive always made that might make you rethink your image of jesus. 

assuming there was a jesus who performed miracles and all that stuff; how many white, blue eyed jewish people were walking around the middle east 2000 years ago?

this is not to say its impossible, i just find it verrrry unlikely

that being said, i totally agree with most of what youve said, namely your last paragraph


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 25, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> i am SO happy haze 420 left for a while so you could all have an intelligent conversation with each other. the point ive been trying to make is there is no way hes going to change our minds with his ignorance, and especially not to people over the internet who have already made up their minds and ESPECIALLY with such an abrasive and closed minded attitude
> 
> where does he get off calling atheists ignorant? most of us are VERY well informed and know all about religions and know they are either hookey BS or its just not for us.


Agreed.... I mean seriously, if you are going to approach a group of people in an argumentative context, you at least need to know what their claims are and not the BS information on athiesm you read off a pro-creation website.


----------



## voodoofx (Mar 25, 2010)

Dont you know God created us because he wanted someone to worship Him [dont we all?]. If we dont do it well enough He is going to send us to a very nasty place for ever and ever. So even tho He is loving and says we should be forgiving kiss his.......[does He have one?]
WARNING; My imaginary all powerful being can kick your imaginary all powerful being's ass!


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 25, 2010)

Moobyghost said:


> I love the comedy/irony of that de-motivational poster.
> 
> Atheists think this just appeared one day.... yet if you believe the bible, it was not one, it was 6 days and then that wizard rested. Because you know, if i was a great all powerful being that could make entire universes, life from nothing, etc I would need to rest. (rolls eyes).


haha yeah, and he needs your money!

[youtube]MeSSwKffj9o[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


I have answered you ... many times with the TRUTH. You just don't like the answer.

What is the answer? 

The answer is "I don't know".

It's okay to not know. It is far better then simply making it all up.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 25, 2010)

end of argument, george carlin can end this debate better than any of us

why is god so bad with money anyways? lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2010)

Is that the Spanish Comedian?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 25, 2010)

cracker theres no way you just confused the late great george carlin and george lopez....


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cpl. CornB33F said:


> I agree. I don't think I'm better than anyone just because I don't believe in "GOD". I think your ignorant and you need to realize that your the blind one 420. What religion do you believe in anyway and which one is the right one?



I dont go o church nor do I follow organized religion.I believe in praising the lord for giving us life.And I dont think that im any better than any of you.I love you all


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 25, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> i like your style hooked, your the kind of christian i could get allong with. i have one little comment ive always made that might make you rethink your image of jesus.
> 
> assuming there was a jesus who performed miracles and all that stuff; how many white, blue eyed jewish people were walking around the middle east 2000 years ago?
> 
> ...


Thanks Kaleo! Preciate it man! lol, and good question BTW! lol, And to be honest, I have NO IDEA what Jesus looked like! lol, the only reason I put that whit, blond hair blue nonsense is because the other dude put that... Who knows man! Maybe God's black! And talks straight gangsta style! hahaha

Kaleo sounds like a smoke session w/you could be a fun one! haha



KaleoXxX said:


> where does he get off calling atheists ignorant? most of us are VERY well informed and know all about religions and know they are either hookey BS or its just not for us.


And (sorry to you haze, but) this is the reason people "hate" christians! Because one, or a couple act like complete ass holes and all they have to say is your wrong and I'm right! Then all of the sudden people get this thought in their head that 'oh this christian thought he was better than me, what an ass hole' and from there, because of human nature, they tend to start thinking all christians are the same! He has no right to be calling you ignorant! I agree! Just because we have a difference of 'opinion' doesn't give him the right to say and treat you like a 'lesser' person.



420HAZE420 said:


> I dont go o church nor do I follow organized religion.I believe in praising the lord for giving us life.And I dont think that im any better than any of you.I love you all


Thats exactly how I feel, and have always felt! 

Sounds now like he's had a change of heart? Good man HAZE! lol, just... Why wasn't the first post like this?...


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>


I think this is my new favorite picture.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

Moobyghost said:


> I stopped reading right there.
> 
> First, if you are looking for advice do not insult the people you are seeking it from.
> 
> ...


Well im glad you see things my way.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


>



Can all you athiest take a look at this picture.Please use your dome


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Can all you athiest take a look at this picture.Please use your dome


Dude please just stop! lol, You just keep digging your self a depper grave!


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Thanks Kaleo! Preciate it man! lol, and good question BTW! lol, And to be honest, I have NO IDEA what Jesus looked like! lol, the only reason I put that whit, blond hair blue nonsense is because the other dude put that... Who knows man! Maybe God's black! And talks straight gangsta style! hahaha
> 
> Kaleo sounds like a smoke session w/you could be a fun one! haha
> 
> ...


I still believe what I did when I started this forum and I will never have a change of heart.The problem with you guys is you always look for the logical scientific explanation when sometimes the answer is not logical or even thought to be possible.And Im the one whose close-minded?

Please go ask any scientist in the world and they will tell you that they cant find any proof of your theory and they might not admit it but they never will.

Sure there was a chain of events in our universe that created us, but guess who was there making it happen?


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Dude please just stop! lol, You just keep digging your self a depper grave!



Oh yeah i believe you dumbshit.Gese you should get an education


----------



## Ring'n (Mar 25, 2010)

420 go read a book and find something more productive to do.

Maybe build a cardboard sign and stand on the corner preaching your BS.

Hookd, you are absolutely right, except I personally wouldn't say hate, I think intolerant would be more accurate?



> And (sorry to you haze, but) this is the reason people "hate" christians! Because one, or a couple act like complete ass holes and all they have to say is your wrong and I'm right! Then all of the sudden people get this thought in their head that 'oh this christian thought he was better than me, what an ass hole' and from there, because of human nature, they tend to start thinking all christians are the same! He has no right to be calling you ignorant! I agree! Just because we have a difference of 'opinion' doesn't give him the right to say and treat you like a 'lesser' person.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Can all you athiest take a look at this picture.Please use your dome


i think your misunderstanding that de-motivational poster

slomoking said this and this the nail on the head

"Christians think dinosaur fossils were put on earth to test their faith.... Athiests know dinosaur fossils are over 230 million years old by carbon dating... they also know that the mountain range in your picture took over 6500 (earth's approximate age according to the bible) years to be formed by the collision of tectonic plates... not that they just happened by chance one day."


----------



## cannabluntcies (Mar 25, 2010)

Without religion it would be a lot harder to mind control the masses as it has throughout history.

Remember that period called the dark ages in europe? Why was the religious literature only written in a language the population could not read?I'll answer that for you.... Because it gave a small minority the power dictate what the religion says and the blind sheep would follow reveling in their ignorance. It does not get much more blatant than that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeSSwKffj9o&fmt=18
(check it out. Very good points)


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> I still believe what I did when I started this forum and I will never have a change of heart.The problem with you guys is you always look for the logical scientific explanation when sometimes the answer is not logical or even thought to be possible.And Im the one whose close-minded?
> 
> Please go ask any scientist in the world and they will tell you that they cant find any proof of your theory and they might not admit it but they never will.
> 
> Sure there was a chain of events in our universe that created us, but guess who was there making it happen?





420HAZE420 said:


> Oh yeah i believe you dumbshit.Gese you should get an education


Ok... Evolution is FACT, it happens and has been happening since the first forms of life were on this planet. There is no denying it. Natural Selection however is the Theory part, it's a theory because it is the best reason yet for why evolution occurs. You have more research to do. If you are interested, colleges offer classes on evolution and every professor will tell you it is a fact, i took the courses. I still have some problems with all of it myself and the problem most people have is getting over themselves and giving up the possibility that they were put on earth by god for a special purpose. It does make life seem a little demeaning to think that your only purpose is to pass on your genes to the next generation. In my eyes, that's only half of it... the other half is how you deal with reality and your perception of mankind. Do you go around knocking people for not believing the same thing as you do, or do you make the best of things and realize that everyone has the right to believe what they wish and be treated equally as citizens of humanity... not based on government, religon, age, race, or your moral beliefs of right and wrong. I was raised as a christian and shunned for asking why? You can't hold people down and force them to believe what you believe, it just doesn't work that way. Nobody is knocking you for having faith and believing in something greater, that's awesome. I believe in something greater too, it's just not in the form of a god. If there is a god, i don't know what he/she is.. i just know what god would not be. I commend you for not being a part of organized religon and having your own beliefs. It's just too bad that the strong faith you do have can't be put into humanity instead of trying to decide what's right and what's wrong for everybody.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> cracker theres no way you just confused the late great george carlin and george lopez....


I think the spelling threw me off....  Jeorge Carlin ... that was George Carlin's Mexican cousin?


Folks, just because you don't know the ABC's of something doesn't make it kewl to insert XY&Z, and then run around acting like you know something important.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 25, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> Ok... Evolution is FACT, it happens and has been happening since the first forms of life were on this planet. There is no denying it. Natural Selection however is the Theory part, it's a theory because it is the best reason yet for why evolution occurs. You have more research to do. If you are interested, colleges offer classes on evolution and every professor will tell you it is a fact, i took the courses. I still have some problems with all of it myself and the problem most people have is getting over themselves and giving up the possibility that they were put on earth by god for a special purpose. It does make life seem a little demeaning to think that your only purpose is to pass on your genes to the next generation. In my eyes, that's only half of it... the other half is how you deal with reality and your perception of mankind. Do you go around knocking people for not believing the same thing as you do, or do you make the best of things and realize that everyone has the right to believe what they wish and be treated equally as citizens of humanity... not based on government, religon, age, race, or your moral beliefs of right and wrong. I was raised as a christian and shunned for asking why? You can't hold people down and force them to believe what you believe, it just doesn't work that way. Nobody is knocking you for having faith and believing in something greater, that's awesome. I believe in something greater too, it's just not in the form of a god. If there is god, i don't know what he/she is.. i just know what god would not be. I commend you for not being a part of organized religon and having your own beliefs. It's just too bad that the strong faith you do have can't be put into humanity instead of trying to decide what's right and what's wrong for everybody.


absolutely, i agree 100% +reps to you

the only point i have to add is this; there is a third reason for us to be alive and that is to make our lives as enjoyable as possible(something i keep forgetting, more concerned with the gene passing part, which i guess is enjoyable lol)


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I think the spelling threw me off....  Jeorge Carlin ... that was George Carlin's Mexican cousin?
> 
> 
> Folks, just because you don't know the ABC's of something doesn't make it kewl to insert XY&Z, and then run around acting like you know something important.


um im pretty sure it IS spelled with a G(edit: just realized i had a mometary loss of spelling skills a while ago, sry if this seems like an asshole statement)

so if you want to argue ABCs and XYZs about George Carlin watch some comedy on youtube at the very least


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 25, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> absolutely, i agree 100% +reps to you
> 
> the only point i have to add is this; there is a third reason for us to be alive and that is to make our lives as enjoyable as possible(something i keep forgetting, more concerned with the gene passing part, which i guess is enjoyable lol)


Haha... I guess what Im saying is that in the end, you have to look at the facts. When begin to look at the facts, the possibility of a god existing as most religions perceive him diminishes. This happens as you start to separate the concrete facts from something you were led to believe at a certain point in your life by someone else. All you can do is give people factual information and hope when they are seeking information they can separate the facts from fabricated information. You can make up anything you want and people can choose to believe it, twist it, or believe something completely different. A religion can be created at the speed of thought. The meaning to life is whatever you make it. You should practice a set of moral and ethical standards that you believe is right as long as it doesnt interfere with other peoples beliefs or their right to humanity. In the end, everyone will have their own form of enlightenment and happiness; its not something that should be forced on people or used to make them feel unequal.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 25, 2010)

Ring'n said:


> 420 go read a book and find something more productive to do.
> 
> Maybe build a cardboard sign and stand on the corner preaching your BS.
> 
> Hookd, you are absolutely right, except I personally wouldn't say hate, I think intolerant would be more accurate?


Hahahaha, yes thats what he needs to do! lol

And I'm with you on that! Hate was a horrible choice of words! lol, intolerant is MUCH more suitable.



slomoking13 said:


> In the end, everyone will have their own form of enlightenment and happiness; its not something that should be forced on people or used to make them feel unequal.


agreeded X10 



slomoking13 said:


> Ok... Evolution is FACT, it happens and has been happening since the first forms of life were on this planet.


I agree, things evolve, but I do not at all think that WE humans came from apes/monkeys.



420HAZE420 said:


> Oh yeah i believe you dumbshit.Gese you should get an education


hahahahaha, I'M the one who should get an education?... I believe you are the one who was all excited about that de-motivational poster. When it was actually ment to make fun of you and your beliefs..... But you didn't catch that did you?... lol

It's dick's like you that make people of other religions 'dislike' nice, non-dicks like me... 

EDIT: Mother fucker... I just typed a whole lot on the whole evolution thing and accidentally hit the back button and erased it all. I have a broken wrist so I'm not typing that again... 

This is to nobody in particular, just some of my thoughts...

The jist of it: How could one be 100% sure that these dinosaur bones are 230 million years old? And all of this is said with the utmost respect, but that HAS to be an educated guess at most! There is just no way one can say wihtout a shadow of a doubt that those dinosaur bones are 230 million years old!
Now, I don't believe that, and I'm not knocking you for believing it by any means. But thats what you believe and I bet you are pretty freaking sure about it! Not much of a doubt in your mind, thats how it is and you know it! And thats awesome! Now I'm not much different! You don't believe in God, and your not knocking me for believing it. But thats what I believe and I am pretty freaking sure about it! There's no doubt in my mind, that's how it is and I know it.

Are either sides set in concrete, and 100% right no matter what... Well there isn't really an answer to that, Yes and No... You may say yours is, and I'd say mine is, but that's what's so great! WE ARE HUMANS! And can CHOOSE to believe whatever the hell we want to! And thats what makes this world so great! How boring would it be if every single person believed in the exact same thing? Pretty boring I bet you!

I guess we're just gonna have to wait to die and see what happens man! Untill then tho I plan on living an exciting life!

Oh, and just out of curiosity and because I'm interested in knowing... What do Atheists' believe happens after death? Because do not know...

Thanks for all the input guys!!! MUCH LOVE

-Hookd


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2010)

Dude, how many times are you going to edit your post? 


HookdOnChronics said:


> I agree, things evolve, but I do not at all think that WE humans came from apes/monkeys.


Maybe we need an evolution sticky since many of us have had to correct this exact sentiment numerous times.

We didn't evolve from modern apes, we share a common ancestor. We ARE apes. Humans are primates and have been classified as such ever since the creationist Carl Linnaeus began classifying species decades before Darwin set sail. 

I really don't understand the problem that people have with the realization that we are just as much a part of the animal kingdom and nature as every other creature on this planet. How can someone accept the facts of evolution but deny that we are closely related to our simian brethren?




> hahahahaha, I'M the one who should get an education?... I believe you are the one who was all excited about that de-motivational poster. When it was actually ment to make fun of you and your beliefs..... But you didn't catch that did you?... lol


 To be fair to him, this wasn't the best poster, as the 'atheists think' is a straw man to begin with. 


> The jist of it: How could one be 100% sure that these dinosaur bones are 230 million years old? And all of this is said with the utmost respect, but that HAS to be an educated guess at most! There is just no way one can say wihtout a shadow of a doubt that those dinosaur bones are 230 million years old!


Take the advice you just gave to 420haze and educate yourself. No one can claim 100% certainty on anything but stratigraphy and radiometric dating are quite reliable and the ability to apply various methods gives us a check on each other. Multiple dating methods giving the same result is highly unlikely if they weren't correct.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2010)

Religion reinforces a supremacy attitude and people are drawn to it.

It's an easy way to justify the way we treat animals and plants. "It's given to us to with as we please" attitude. It's quite primitive and I'm surprised it is still popular. I would have thought we had come a bit farther along by now, but apparently not. Science has given us whiz bang toys and gadgets, but man is still very primitive.


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 25, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Hahahaha, yes thats what he needs to do! lol
> 
> And I'm with you on that! Hate was a horrible choice of words! lol, intolerant is MUCH more suitable.
> 
> ...


C-14 radiometric carbon dating.. all living organisms are made up of carbon. carbon just like any other element has a half life. knowing this means we know at what exponential rate radioactive carbon 14 decays. when you know the rate of decay and the amount of carbon, you are left with one unknown variable. when you solve for that variable, you can approximate when that organism died and the carbon began to decay. Because it is exponential decay, it can never really reach zero. The smaller amounts of carbon 14 that can be detected, the further back things can be dated. That's how we know that those fossils are about 230 million years old. either way, give or take 100 million years, the fossils are still older than earth according to the bible. that was basically the point i was making.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> C-14 radiometric carbon dating.. all living organisms are made up of carbon. carbon just like any other element has a half life. knowing this means we know at what exponential rate radioactive carbon 14 decays. when you know the rate of decay and the amount of carbon, you are left with one unknown variable. when you solve for that variable, you can approximate when that organism died and the carbon began to decay. Because it is exponential decay, it can never really reach zero. The smaller amounts of carbon 14 that can be detected, the further back things can be dated. That's how we know that those fossils are about 230 million years old. either way, give or take 100 million years, the fossils are still older than earth according to the bible. that was basically the point i was making.


Radiocarbon dating is not useful out past about 80-100,000 years. Older than that, we must resort to other radiometric dating methods of the surrounding rock.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> Ok... Evolution is FACT, it happens and has been happening since the first forms of life were on this planet. There is no denying it. Natural Selection however is the Theory part, it's a theory because it is the best reason yet for why evolution occurs. You have more research to do. If you are interested, colleges offer classes on evolution and every professor will tell you it is a fact, i took the courses. I still have some problems with all of it myself and the problem most people have is getting over themselves and giving up the possibility that they were put on earth by god for a special purpose. It does make life seem a little demeaning to think that your only purpose is to pass on your genes to the next generation. In my eyes, that's only half of it... the other half is how you deal with reality and your perception of mankind. Do you go around knocking people for not believing the same thing as you do, or do you make the best of things and realize that everyone has the right to believe what they wish and be treated equally as citizens of humanity... not based on government, religon, age, race, or your moral beliefs of right and wrong. I was raised as a christian and shunned for asking why? You can't hold people down and force them to believe what you believe, it just doesn't work that way. Nobody is knocking you for having faith and believing in something greater, that's awesome. I believe in something greater too, it's just not in the form of a god. If there is a god, i don't know what he/she is.. i just know what god would not be. I commend you for not being a part of organized religon and having your own beliefs. It's just too bad that the strong faith you do have can't be put into humanity instead of trying to decide what's right and what's wrong for everybody.



If evolution is a fact my name is peter gabriel.IT IS CALLED ADAPTATION you should look into it.

Evolution is one species turning into another.Like how bears moved to the arctic and became polar bears (supposedly another species).Well its not the bears becoming a new species.What they did was adapted to their enviroment and made neccesary changes to survive.

There is no such thing as evolution you little einstein's.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Dude, how many times are you going to edit your post?
> 
> We didn't evolve from modern apes, we share a common ancestor.
> 
> ...


Sorry I just didn't want to make 4 different posts

That's exactly what I said! Did I say that I think that Athiests believe that we came from apes? I'm pretty sure I did not. All I said was "I believe in evolution, I just don't believe that we came from apes" Not implying anything

I never once siad that we don't 'relate' to monkeys... All I said is I don't think that over millions and millions of years some monkeys evolved into humans! That is all I said.

I realize this. He was just being an ass so I decided to return the favor.  lol

The multiple dating methods have given the **EXACT** same result hu?... ok...
Yea, but "No one can claim 100% certainty on anything" 

Peace and Love
-Hookd


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> That's exactly what I said! Did I say that I think that Athiests believe that we came from apes? I'm pretty sure I did not. All I said was "I believe in evolution, I just don't believe that we came from apes" Not implying anything
> 
> I never once siad that we don't 'relate' to monkeys... All I said is I don't think that over millions and millions of years some monkeys evolved into humans! That is all I said.


I must have misunderstood your intention. Usually when people say that evolution occurred, but WE didn't evolve from monkeys, means to me that the person doesn't accept human evolution, or that humans are somehow special, outside of normal evolutionary processes. 

Since science doesn't make the claim that we DID evolve from monkeys or apes, I don't understand the point you were making with that response. 


> I realize this. He was just being an ass so I decided to return the favor.  lol


I know, and he deserves it, but I was a bit confused by the poster at first too. 


> The multiple dating methods have given the **EXACT** same result hu?... ok...
> Yea, but "No one can claim 100% certainty on anything"


As I said, nothing is 100%. Every measurement in science has associated error bars. This means that we don't have an exact number but a range. The more information we have the smaller the error bars become. So yes, multiple dating methods give us the same dates from a practical standpoint. I don't think anyone thinks that we can narrow it down to exact year, month and day, do they? 


> Peace and Love
> -Hookd


Back at you!


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Can all you athiest take a look at this picture.Please use your dome


hurr atheists r teh stupid cuz they use science and other forms of whichcraft 2 explane things wen we all no it was the invisibul dood in the sky durr hurr


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> If evolution is a fact my name is peter gabriel.IT IS CALLED ADAPTATION you should look into it.
> 
> Evolution is one species turning into another.Like how bears moved to the arctic and became polar bears (supposedly another species).Well its not the bears becoming a new species.What they did was adapted to their enviroment and made neccesary changes to survive.
> 
> There is no such thing as evolution you little einstein's.


Peter Gabriel, it's an honor to meet you! 
*ev·o·lu·tion* (




v








-l








sh




n,








v




-) 
_n._ *1. *A gradual process in which something changes into a different and usually more complex or better form. See Synonyms at development.
*2. **a. *The process of developing.
*b. *Gradual development.

*3. Biology **a. Change in the genetic composition of a population during successive generations, as a result of natural selection acting on the genetic variation among individuals, and resulting in the development of new species.*
*b. The historical development of a related group of organisms; phylogeny.*

*4. *A movement that is part of a set of ordered movements.
*5. *_Mathematics_ The extraction of a root of a quantity.

change in genetic composition.... that's the evolution part. Adaptation is natural selection which is the best theory for WHY evolution occurs. It's called a theory because if it was fact we would know the true meaning of life. And for the record, Einstein even accepted evolution, so i'll take your last remark as a compliment. Have a good day Pete.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> If evolution is a fact my name is peter gabriel.IT IS CALLED ADAPTATION you should look into it.
> 
> Evolution is one species turning into another.Like how bears moved to the arctic and became polar bears (supposedly another species).Well its not the bears becoming a new species.What they did was adapted to their enviroment and made neccesary changes to survive.
> 
> There is no such thing as evolution you little einstein's.


dude, thats how species ADAPT to their surrounding...they EVOLVE.


----------



## pjrocks7 (Mar 25, 2010)

There is no right or wrong answer. There are only varied and uncertain opinions, all of which in the grand scheme of things are possible.

Don't diss other people because they don't believe what you believe. I personally believe in evolution and the big bang and everything, but I at least understand why people might not believe in it or believe in something else.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> dude, thats how species ADAPT to their surrounding...they EVOLVE.


OK so if you believe this then you honestly believe that every animal on earth evolved from a trilobyte?All plant life evolved out of algae? Or did this big bang create all these different complex species?


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

pjrocks7 said:


> There is no right or wrong answer. There are only varied and uncertain opinions, all of which in the grand scheme of things are possible.
> 
> Don't diss other people because they don't believe what you believe. I personally believe in evolution and the big bang and everything, but I at least understand why people might not believe in it or believe in something else.


Go ahead and be my guest, believe in things that science will never be able to prove.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Go ahead and be my guest, believe in things that science will never be able to prove.



Hints the name big bang THEORY. Its a theory becuase that cant come up with a logical scientific explanation.(In an infintie universe such as this there are some thing that do not need a scientific explanation). They're theory will remain a theory becuase its is false and will never be proven.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Go ahead and be my guest, believe in things that science will never be able to prove.


As opposed to believing in things that have absolutely no evidence behind it? I think I'll stick with science. 


BTW, science doesn't ever "prove" anything. It deals with levels of confidence. A proof is for mathematics or alcohol.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

In the end all will be revealed.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> As opposed to believing in things that have absolutely no evidence behind it? I think I'll stick with science.
> 
> 
> BTW, science doesn't ever "prove" anything. It deals with levels of confidence. A proof is for mathematics or alcohol.


Go ahead and be my guest, believe the same people that say that wallstreet is a holy place.


And thats why science is false again my friend because they will never prove anything, just make excuses.

-CASE CLOSED-


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Since science doesn't make the claim that we DID evolve from monkeys or apes, I don't understand the point you were making with that response.


Sorry I wasn't clear. 

The point was that some people that do believe in evolution also believe without a doubt in their head that we came from apes. Now I'm not saying all, not even saying most, just a friend, actually more of an aquaintence (SP?) was arguing with me cuz he knows for a fact that we came from apes due to a pic like the one I've attached.



MexicanWarlord420 said:


> hurr atheists r teh stupid cuz they use science and other forms of whichcraft 2 explane things


You sir, are an idiot! lol, and I'm not even an Athiest! lol


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> A proof is for mathematics or alcohol.


Hahaha, well put!


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Hahaha, well put!


Keep laughing at your ignorance.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 25, 2010)

pjrocks7 said:


> There is no right or wrong answer. There are only varied and uncertain opinions, all of which in the grand scheme of things are possible.
> 
> Don't diss other people because they don't believe what you believe. I personally believe in evolution and the big bang and everything, but I at least understand why people might not believe in it or believe in something else.


incorrect.

There are only two answers.

the first answer is "I don't know". This would be correct.

The second answer is "I do know". This would be incorrect.

It's very simple, it's very true.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Keep laughing at your ignorance.


I'm starting to wonder if he treats people like this in real life, you know, the whole (I'm right and your wrong no matter what) kinda attitude... Therefore he doesn't have any friends anymore, and so he has to go on the internet to socialize... You won't have and virtual friends either if you can't have a mature, respectful debate...

I mean, wasn't that what this was SUPPOSED to be? A mature, respectful debate?

EDIT: n/m. Just looked at the first post again. Seems as he just wanted to start and talk some shit from the beginning... I'm done with this!


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> incorrect.
> 
> There are only two answers.
> 
> ...



So when my professor asks me ''is there life beyond our planet?'' ill be sure to tell him "uhh i dunno", and assure him its the correct answer.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> I'm starting to wonder if he treats people like this in real life, you know, the whole (I'm right and your wrong no matter what) kinda attitude... Therefore he doesn't have any friends anymore, and so he has to go on the internet to socialize... You won't have and virtual friends either if you can't have a mature, respectful debate...
> 
> I mean, wasn't that what this was SUPPOSED to be? A mature, respectful debate?
> 
> EDIT: n/m. Just looked at the first post again. Seems as he just wanted to start and talk some shit from the beginning... I'm done with this!


Yeah this dudes (haze) fuckin dumb, doesnt know what he's talking about, and he contradicts himself.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> I'm starting to wonder if he treats people like this in real life, you know, the whole (I'm right and your wrong no matter what) kinda attitude... Therefore he doesn't have any friends anymore, and so he has to go on the internet to socialize... You won't have and virtual friends either if you can't have a mature, respectful debate...
> 
> I mean, wasn't that what this was SUPPOSED to be? A mature, respectful debate?
> 
> EDIT: n/m. Just looked at the first post again. Seems as he just wanted to start and talk some shit from the beginning... I'm done with this!



Yeah "I'm done" but yet youll be back to see what my reply is.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> So when my professor asks me ''is there life beyond our planet?'' ill be sure to tell him "uhh i dunno", and assure him its the correct answer.


You're professor doesnt know either, unless he's an alien.


That's why its the right answer.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> Yeah this dudes (haze) fuckin dumb, doesnt know what he's talking about, and he contradicts himself.



Really where? Did i miss something?

If you truly believed i was wrong you would'nt continue to visit my thread day after day after day.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Yeah "I'm done" but yet youll be back to see what my reply is.


Because your posts insure endless entertainment.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> You're professor doesnt know either, unless he's an alien.
> 
> 
> That's why its the right answer.



Yes uncertainty is always the correct answer.


Thats why your banner says everything you say is false


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok then, go out to space and tell me if there's life on other planets. While you're at it, let me know if there's a god or not too, because you have all the answers.


----------



## Ring'n (Mar 25, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> Because your posts insure endless entertainment.



That is exactly why I check back in. This thread is a riot and very amusing to say the least.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Ring'n said:


> That is exactly why I check back in. This thread is a riot and very amusing to say the least.


The very least.


----------



## PadawanBater (Mar 25, 2010)

Dude, your ignorance of the scientific method (while utilizing products of it, you fucking tool) does nothing to its validity. 

Get an education.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

In an infinte universe it is impossible that we are the only lifeforms to exist.As long as your not a narrow-minded scientist youll understand.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Who was that directed at Padawan?


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> In an infinte universe it is impossible that we are the only lifeforms to exist.As long as your not a narrow-minded scientist youll understand.


You're right, but we dont know for sure or have any proof. That's what's being debated, whether there is proof or not, which there isnt.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> In an infinte universe it is impossible that we are the only lifeforms to exist.As long as your not a narrow-minded scientist youll understand.


By the way, I bet scientists think there is life on other planets. It's religion and spirituality they dont believe in. Get it straight.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

PadawanBater said:


> Dude, your ignorance of the scientific method (while utilizing products of it, you fucking tool) does nothing to its validity.
> 
> Get an education.



dude you fail to make sense in any of your post and by you constantly proposing i get and education just proves your stupidity, ignorance, & not to mention arrogance.


----------



## antoinetterys (Mar 25, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> You're right, but we dont know for sure or have any proof. That's what's being debated, whether there is proof or not, which there isnt.


Actually there is a lot of evidence that some governments suppress or ignore. But the truth is there is a lot and the thing our scientists are interested in is looking for some in our solar system which there is not. The universe is vast and many other life forms are in our documents.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> dude you fail to make sense in any of your post and by you constantly proposing i get and education just proves your stupidity, ignorance, & not to mention arrogance.


One word

How?


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> By the way, I bet scientists think there is life on other planets. It's religion and spirituality they dont believe in. Get it straight.





Dude do I have to say it again & again.


I am not religous nor do I follow organized religion.


----------



## Keenly (Mar 25, 2010)

god rapes angels


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Dude do I have to say it again & again.
> 
> 
> I am not religous nor do I follow organized religion.


than why did u start this thread


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> One word
> 
> How?



this was intended for padawanbater.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Keenly said:


> god rapes angels


rep on that shit, glorious.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> this was intended for padawanbater.


I know, I just wanted to know how you got him telling you to get an education and turned it into him being ignorant. Explain.


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> rep on that shit, glorious.



Just as glorious as your feeble mind.

Oh hey hows life in fairytopia?


----------



## 420HAZE420 (Mar 25, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> I know, I just wanted to know how you got him telling you to get an education and turned it into him being ignorant. Explain.



The truth is i never did understand any of his posts or threads they are like rambling in a diff language almost.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Feeble mind, what are you a super villain now?


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> The truth is i never did understand any of his posts or threads they are like rambling in a diff language almost.


didnt seem like it to me...


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 25, 2010)

Let's take a second here and try to shift gears... Haze, what exactly do you believe? Now that you have started a thread to bash on athiests, evolution, and science by callling everyone ignorant, liars, and blind... i want to know exactly what you believe. I bet it's really easy to pick apart everyone's beliefs, work your B.S. arguments around in circles giving no definitive information or proof for anything in your beliefs. You say you aren't religious, you don't follow organized religion, you obviously aren't atheist, you don't believe science.. you say that nobody can prove anything, yet you sit in your tower and try to disprove everyone else's beliefs. What exactly do you believe, cause now you switching the subject to life forms on other planets and shit has me thinking you're a scientoligist or something? Let's hear your views for once....


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

cmon haze respond to slomoking


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 25, 2010)

Religion is the opiate and poison of the masses.

More bad than good comes from it.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Go ahead and be my guest, believe the same people that say that wallstreet is a holy place.
> 
> 
> And thats why science is false again my friend because they will never prove anything, just make excuses.
> ...


How ironic claiming that science is false while typing on and communicating to others using products of science.
Science is self-correcting. We will continually get closer to the truth as time goes on. Science is self-confirming. The fact that tech based on science works, tells us the underlying theories are correct. 
Why are you so insistent on absolute, undeniable proof? The fact that science is willing to adapt and correct itself is a testament to its power, it's not a weakness. 
You are either a troll or one of the stupidest humans in existence. 

[youtube]uephBmkupvQ[/youtube]


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Moobyghost said:


> Religion is the opiate and poison of the masses.
> 
> More bad than good comes from it.


"Lets go kill and convert a bunch of people who dont believe the same things we do!!"

"Why?"

"um, uh, in the name of the lord!"


----------



## Ring'n (Mar 25, 2010)

I would like to know what Haze's point really is also.

Maybe Haze is attempting to create his/her own crackpot following?

What is it you are trying to say, you bash people for not believing in the beliefs that were 
created by the persons/entities that created the platform of the beliefs you are expressing. I dont care if you support any religion or 
church in particular, however the opinions you have clearly expressed for the most part are based upon/created by the "Church/Religion" that you are also claiming you do not follow?????????

How many different ways do you want it? I suggest you go back and read ALL of your posts Haze
you will soon see (at least you should) the constant contradictory statements you have made.

[sarcasm] I think we should all stop living and start worshiping the law of 420Haze420 and his/her preachings [/sarcasm]

Lmao


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 25, 2010)

hempcurescancer said:


> "Lets go kill and convert a bunch of people who dont believe the same things we do!!"
> 
> "Why?"
> 
> "um, uh, in the name of the lord!"


Sounds silly, but I am a History Major. Take a look at all of the wars ever recorded. Take out the ones fought for food or land, and what you are left with is a giant pile of bloodshed in gods name. It is sickening.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Ring'n said:


> I would like to know what Haze's point really is also.
> 
> Maybe Haze is attempting to create his/her own crackpot following?
> 
> ...


+rep because nobody could have said that any better.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

Moobyghost said:


> Sounds silly, but I am a History Major. Take a look at all of the wars ever recorded. Take out the ones fought for food or land, and what you are left with is a giant pile of bloodshed in gods name. It is sickening.


Very sickening. How can you kill and whatnot in the name of a god thats supposed to love all of his children? Its just dumb.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Mar 25, 2010)

I love how haze stopped posting after people started asking him what his beliefs actually were...ha..


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 26, 2010)

Well at least I found out where all the spankings came from...can't we all just get a...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> So when my professor asks me ''is there life beyond our planet?'' ill be sure to tell him "uhh i dunno", and assure him its the correct answer.


Do you know? You don't. Neither does your professor.  You can GUESS.... even perhaps an "educated" guess, but still, you don't KNOW. 



And what does that have to do with G*D?


----------



## undertheice (Mar 26, 2010)

Moobyghost said:


> Take a look at all of the wars ever recorded. Take out the ones fought for food or land, and what you are left with is a giant pile of bloodshed in gods name.


even religious wars are not really fought over religion. that is merely the rationalization used for wars of domination, an excuse to conquer those deemed inferior for any reason that can be found. the moral man can take even the most warlike religion and create good from it, just as the warrior can take even a message of peace and love and turn it into a reason for battle. 

violent cultures create violent deities and we are a very violent species.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Mar 27, 2010)

"Ain't nobody told ya, who made who"


----------



## moobyghost (Mar 27, 2010)

undertheice said:


> even religious wars are not really fought over religion. that is merely the rationalization used for wars of domination, an excuse to conquer those deemed inferior for any reason that can be found. the moral man can take even the most warlike religion and create good from it, just as the warrior can take even a message of peace and love and turn it into a reason for battle.
> 
> violent cultures create violent deities and we are a very violent species.


Well said.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 27, 2010)

what happened here? did hempcurescancer and 420haze420 get into a heated argument and get banned?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

If they were, it was done in the correct manner. That's good.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 27, 2010)

yea, i've noticed a few people who's avatars and stats and stuff are missing...im assuming that means they're no longer members of riu?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 27, 2010)

yea, im assuming the same thing

hazes posts were the thin line between entertainment and infuriation


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Do you know? You don't. Neither does your professor.  You can GUESS.... even perhaps an "educated" guess, but still, you don't KNOW.
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with G*D?




See thats where your wrong again it is not a guess it is FACT!


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 27, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> yea, im assuming the same thing
> 
> hazes posts were the thin line between entertainment and infuriation



But of course through the eyes of a blind man.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 27, 2010)

Try to stay within the realm of reality.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

Back again troll?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Back again troll?



Troll this troll that, you know not what you speak of child.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

Uhh, let's see..... you got banned and came back with a letter switch. 

I guess you thought no one would notice?

Uhhh....troll.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Uhh, let's see..... you got banned and came back with a letter switch.
> 
> I guess you thought no one would notice?
> 
> Uhhh....troll.




Yet im still posting


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 27, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Yet im still posting


for now. enjoy it troll. until then...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

Post away. You've been identified. Nuff said there. Now everyone knows.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 27, 2010)

i found this verry suspicious; 420haze420 only had one friend, another troll. anyone wanna guess who that was?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know...who?

I'm not interested enough to look...


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 27, 2010)

its gone now anyways, banned members dont have a friends list anymore.

but it was woodstockhippie; i dont know how but i saw it. what if theyre the same person, what if all the trolls have been the same person?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2010)

That would actually be a terrific thing! Biggest stoner site on the internet, and only 1 troll?!

hahaha... I wish.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 28, 2010)

[Verse 3: ~King Gordy~] 
I'm in the Desert sands of Bethlehem 
Trying to get Jesus to get Mary in the manger, 
And molest a lamb! 
Don't jerk yourself off Jesus, use someone elses hands, 
So where's those damn disciples, 
He'd like to have some sex again! 
I guess Young Peter's receiving, 
Cuz Jesus fucked his ass. 
Christ is an effin' fag, 
He likes to dress in drag. 
But hey I guess his Dad is just as mad, 
God woulda never had a sissy for a son, 
Bet he's regrettin' that! 
But yet we still ain't accept the fact, 
That he's fuckin' his mother, 
And at the Last Supper, he confesses that. 
He's an undercover, Male-Lover, 
And oh yeah, Heaven's wack! 
He don't want the Light, 
Now I got Christ wearin' black! 
See, I'm the Devil on his shoulder, 
Yeah I'm that scary fat demon, 
That'll turn all you hethens into scaredy cats. 
King Gordy, the ANTI-Christ, God Killer (no you) 
Before and AFTER Christ, I'm called a Sinner, 
Motherfucker!


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 28, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> its gone now anyways, banned members dont have a friends list anymore.
> 
> but it was woodstockhippie; i dont know how but i saw it. what if theyre the same person, what if all the trolls have been the same person?


i had thought woodstock hippie came back as "charles shultz", and then i think they might be here as "lucy pelt" right now.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, and *LUDACRIS* (not the original) as well. All trolls.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think he's WE LOVE 1 as well. 

He's all over the place.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2010)

Heh.... It's a disorder I suppose.

I can tell you this much. If I get banned permanently, you won't have to wonder if a new guy is Cracker. I'm gone.... I'm a big boy. 
Same thing if I leave on my own. Gone is gone for Cracker....no exceptions to that rule for me. 
I just call it the way it is, and maintain my principles. Anything else is substandard for me personally.


----------



## james murphy (Mar 28, 2010)

Barrelhse said:


> Harry Potter?


 god doesnt believe in atheists


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2010)

But G*D created them ...


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 28, 2010)

james murphy said:


> god doesnt believe in atheists


I bet 420haze has a bumper sticker on his car that says something similar to that, you guys could be friends!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2010)

I think I have actually seen that bumper sticker.....very effective.... I almost drove into a church.


----------



## TheProfessor (Mar 29, 2010)

*Atheism=Skepticism. Period. It is not a belief system, it has no content to be for or against, it is simply the rejection of dogma presented as fact without evidence. Seems like a healthy way to view things to me.

The real question is how can anyone be against skepticism? 
*


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahah....because they NEED to have a simple explanation...... a wizard did it all.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 29, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Hahah....because they NEED to have a simple explanation...... a wizard did it all.


You are the fools that need a logical explanation..........Oh nvm a wizard didnt do it, a firey explosion in the sky did.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh boy lol....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

another thinker!! ... hahah! NOT...


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 29, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You are the fools that need a logical explanation..........Oh nvm a wizard didnt do it, a firey explosion in the sky did.


So... Once again i'll ask you. What exactly is it that you believe haze? If you don't actually have anything to add other than your stupid little fortune cookie comments, then don't post it. You came in and called us all ignorant, liars, and blind for having our own beliefs... Yet you haven't said much of anything about what you believe. You said you don't follow organized religion, you are not religious, you don't believe in science, you obviously aren't athiest. All you say is you can't prove anything... If you can't prove anything, then why do you just sit there and try to disprove everything? You don't know either, so who are you trying to convince here and what are you trying to convince them of?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

It is his own doubts within himself which drives the need for others to follow the same path.

The smart ones don't.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 29, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It is his own doubts within himself which drives the need for others to follow the same path.
> 
> The smart ones don't.


 I dont want you to follow my path only the smart ones do anyway, and I have no doubts whatsoever within, you dont make any sense, not one of you has answered my question.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

still can't answer a simple question from slosmoking eh?

i'm not surprised.


----------



## imbroad (Mar 29, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there blah blah blah blah


people like you make me sad to be part of the human race. the number of idiots like you is growing at an unacceptable rate due to brainwashing by right wing republicans. to believe that a being actually created everything is just ridiculous. me saying that i don't know how we were created or anything came to be makes your 'creation' story no more accurate.

to me, believing in god is like still believing in santa clause. it's a nice idea, but it just isn't logical. look around you outside. look at all the nature. you think a being created that? yeah right. too much beauty to be created, too much diversity. i don't see why people can't accept the fact that how we got here will NEVER be known. we will NEVER truly know. it's not scary, it's neat. it's spontaneous.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 29, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You are the fools that need a logical explanation..........Oh nvm a wizard didnt do it, a firey explosion in the sky did.


I'll bring my Science book from Junior college, you bring GOD, K?


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 29, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


I can NOT answer this question. I am excluded because I DO believe in the "Big Bang" theory. You also scratched Ice Rock theory. So your question falls to a select group of "Non-Faithers".


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 29, 2010)

Further more, doesn't it bother you just a little that YOU BELIEVE in a theory with no evidence? NONE. That is why you need faith. But when you know something for sure, you don't need faith. The paradigm of religion is the ONLY institution which must have faith to operate. Every other action in your life, from walking to buying a house, beckons you to investigate all information available! You wouldn't have faith in a Realtor or a car salesman, yet you decide on FAITH alone, one of the most important choices of your life...Or was that decided for you? A lot of people are raised in a church so they never get a choice.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 29, 2010)

"We have to learn again that science without contact with experiments is an enterprise which is likely to go completely astray into imaginary conjecture." - 
Hannes Alfven


----------



## TheProfessor (Mar 29, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Further more, doesn't it bother you just a little that YOU BELIEVE in a theory with no evidence? NONE. That is why you need faith. But when you know something for sure, you don't need faith. The paradigm of religion is the ONLY institution which must have faith to operate. Every other action in your life, from walking to buying a house, beckons you to investigate all information available! You wouldn't have faith in a Realtor or a car salesman, yet you decide on FAITH alone, one of the most important choices of your life...Or was that decided for you? A lot of people are raised in a church so they never get a choice.


Nicely put. I totally agree with what you are saying here. Especially the last line. No where in the bible are baptisms performed on anyone but consenting adults yet today we believe it to be ok to do it to nearly newborn children? Someone miss the freewill part of the bible? Just saying! Fucking confusing it must be to be a person of faith in an age of reason.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 29, 2010)

TheProfessor said:


> Nicely put. I totally agree with what you are saying here. Especially the last line. No where in the bible are baptisms performed on anyone but consenting adults yet today we believe it to be ok to do it to nearly newborn children? Someone miss the freewill part of the bible? Just saying! Fucking confusing it must be to be a person of faith in an age of reason.


It's so confusing and frustrating that most churches have "Classes" and "Counseling" services to quell uprisings!

WORD!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

The church specifically goes after the children (sometimes literally.... ew) to indoctrinate them through the parents. Otherwise, if someone was raised without religion and then shown the Bible at the age of 18 or so... that person would put it right in the fairy tale category.

Control lost....story....fairytale.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 29, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> The church specifically goes after the children (sometimes literally.... ew) to indoctrinate them through the parents. Otherwise, if someone was raised without religion and then shown the Bible at the age of 18 or so... that person would put it right in the fairy tale category.
> 
> Control lost....story....fairytale.


Quite right!

You never switched your helm though...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

U mean the avatar?


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 29, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> U mean the avatar?


Ya. I was entertaining myself. I D+D, research, and surf RUI at the same time so...Ya. Why does D+D make more sense than religion?

ROFLMAO...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

Back in my University days.... every Thursday night was *D&D* night in a room suite down the hall where some buddies were housed. One of the few rooms with 2 rooms and a kitchenette.

D&D ...Drugs and drinking ...  Never missed it once.


----------



## jrmnw1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Give it up. God is a waste of time, and mans feeble attempt during primitive times in the absence of scientific technology to explain that which is beyond our simple lives. We live 80 years or so, just a blink in the massive scale of time. Stop wasting your life trying to find God, and simply live, toke, fuck, and die, not necessarily in that order. Peace.


----------



## Drunkinop420 (Mar 30, 2010)

Liberate America...... FTG


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2010)

Liberate logic .... FTM


----------



## Block (Mar 30, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> Then who created that "Creator"?


I've seen somewhere that the creator is energy. The law of conservation and matter.

"A consequence of this law is that energy can neither be created nor destroyed, it can only be transformed from one state to another."

God is in us all. thats what almost every priest, christian, and other believer tells me. So in that sense God is energy.


----------



## Block (Mar 30, 2010)

jrmnw1 said:


> Give it up. God is a waste of time, and mans feeble attempt during primitive times in the absence of scientific technology to explain that which is beyond our simple lives. We live 80 years or so, just a blink in the massive scale of time. Stop wasting your life trying to find God, and simply live, toke, fuck, and die, not necessarily in that order. Peace.


It's a shame that a 2000 year old book can't even convince some people to even give a chance.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2010)

Frankly.... the church will say just about anything to maintain control of the superstitious.

Like fish in a barrel.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 30, 2010)

Block said:


> It's a shame that a 2000 year old book can't even convince some people to even give a chance.


If a book is credible because it's old, convert to Hinduism NOW! Or should I say,"It's a shame that you won't give 3500 year old texts a fare shot!"


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahhh, but it's a conundrum....that would mean using logic.... BUT...if you use logic too much.... you realize you are an Atheist.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 30, 2010)

Block said:


> I've seen somewhere that the creator is energy. The law of conservation and matter.
> 
> "A consequence of this law is that energy can neither be created nor destroyed, it can only be transformed from one state to another."
> 
> God is in us all. thats what almost every priest, christian, and other believer tells me. So in that sense God is energy.


my hats off to you block  if haze had used a realistic and intelligent argument such as this then this thread would have been alot better. if he had stated that god is in and all around us in every thing that has potential and kenetic energy, that god may not have created everything but is actually the energy behind the creation of the wonders of life, then he would have made alot more sence

instead hes bithing and moaning that athiests are wrong and were ignorant. it seems evident that athiests ARE NOT ignorant; we alr all verry well informed

haze, you want me to answer your questions? i will
*Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?* natural selection, plate techtonics, evolution, molecular fusion, physics, chemistry and chance all mixed up together and behold! the end result is our planet and life

*Do you seriously think that the universe just accidentally created everything & everyone for no reason?* accident and coincidence may have played a part in it, but we have to accept one harsh reality; we really cant pretend to know everything. none of us can, we either disagree or drop the issue. do expect to convert someone to your (non catholic non christion god fearing) point of view? online of all places?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like Scientology..... it certainly isn't Christianity...that's for sure.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, so your "GOD" is energy. This theory must comfort because energy is tangible...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 30, 2010)

*Science .... Ftw !!!

==========================

* *Mini-Big Bangs created in cosmos origins project*

   
   Reuters &#8211; A scientist looks at computer screens at the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) control center of the CERN in &#8230; 











By Robert Evans Robert Evans &#8211; 2 hrs 43 mins ago
GENEVA (Reuters) &#8211; Physicists smashed sub-atomic particles into each other with record energy on Tuesday, creating thousands of mini-Big Bangs like the primeval explosion that gave birth to the universe 13.7 billion years ago.
Scientists and engineers in control rooms across the sprawling European Center for Nuclear Research (CERN) near Geneva burst into applause as the $9.4 billion project to probe the origins of the cosmos scored its first big success.
"This opens the door to a totally new era of discovery," said CERN's director of research Sergio Bertolucci. *"It is a step into the unknown where we will find things we thought were there and perhaps things we didn't know existed."*
*"It just shows what we can do in pushing knowledge forward on where we came from, how the early universe evolved," CERN Director-General Rolf Heuer said, speaking, like Bertolucci, on a video relay from Tokyo.*
Colorful images of the collisions, at the center of the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) project which will continue for over a decade, were flashed onto screens across CERN.
CERN scientists say the images reflect what happened a fraction of a second after the Big Bang as matter and energy was spewed out, leading to the formation of galaxies stars and planets, and eventually the appearance of life.
*HUGE VOLUMES OF DATA*
Over the coming months and years some 10,000 researchers in laboratories around the globe, as well as at CERN, will analyze the huge volumes of data that will be produced from billions of LHC particle collisions to see how that happened.
Among stuff of the universe they hope to track down are invisible dark material making up 25 percent of the cosmos, a particle dubbed the Higgs boson that gives mass to matter, and perhaps new dimensions to add to the four already known.
"These are the known unknowns, but there are unknown unknowns out there which could make us radically revise our view of how the universe works," Bertolucci said. *(see the difference between science and superstition? by CJ )*

Soon after 1100 GMT (7 a.m. EDT) on Tuesday, and after two efforts earlier in the day were aborted due to technical glitches, the LHC slammed beams of particles together at a collision energy of 7 TeV, or 7 million electron volts.
This was three and a half times more than ever achieved in a particle accelerator. The particle beams were traveling at a fraction under the speed of light when they hit each other in a tunnel 100 meters (330 feet) under the Swiss-French border.
Oliver Buchmueller, a German physicist on the project, said hard information on what the many billions of collisions over the coming years reveal would emerge only slowly.
*"But by the end of 2010 we think we will find evidence of dark material," he added. The Higgs boson was likely to prove more elusive, and perhaps appear only after 2013, when the collider is boosted to collision energy of 14 TeV.*
The boson is named after Scottish physicist Peter Higgs, who proposed it three decades ago to explain how the disparate matter produced by the Big Bang was converted to mass.
The earlier delays were due to problems with the power supply and an over-sensitive magnet safety system. This led the physicists to suspend the mega-power particle collisions.
CERN officials insisted it was not a repeat of a major incident in September 2008 that seriously damaged parts of the LHC and delayed the full launch of the project until now.
They also dismissed suggestions from some outside scientists -- echoed by doomsday theorists -- that the fleeting mini-black holes that the project is likely to produce could sooner or later swallow up the Earth. 
(Writing by Robert Evans and Jonathan Lynn)


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 30, 2010)

You have a link cracka? I'd like to spread this elsewhere 

EDIT: never mind ... FOUND IT


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 30, 2010)

another source...

*(CNN)* -- Scientists at the Large Hadron Collider managed to make two proton beams collide at high energy Tuesday, marking a "new territory" in physics, according to CERN, the European Organization for Nuclear Research. 
The $10 billion research tool has been accelerating the beams since November in the LHC's 17-mile tunnel on the border of Switzerland and France.
The beams have routinely been circulating at 3.5 TeV, or teraelectron volts, the highest energy achieved at the LHC so far, according to CERN, the European Organization for Nuclear Research.
Watch live Web cast from CERN
The first two attempts Tuesday failed, said Steve Myers, CERN's director for accelerators. He said the beams were lost before they reached their full energy.
Experiments at the LHC may help answer fundamental questions such as why Albert Einstein's theory of relativity -- which describes the world on a large scale -- doesn't jibe with quantum mechanics, which deals with matter far too small to see.
The collider may help scientists discover new properties of nature. The as-yet theoretical Higgs boson, also called "the God particle" in popular parlance, could emerge within two or three years, Myers said in November.
Evidence of supersymmetry -- the idea that every particle has a "super partner" with similar properties in a quantum dimension (according to some physics theories, there are hidden dimensions in the universe) -- could crop up as early as 2010.
The collider has been dogged by problems. It made headlines late last year when a bird apparently dropped a "bit of baguette" into the accelerator, making the machine shut down.
The incident was similar in effect to a standard power cut, said spokeswoman Katie Yurkewicz. Had the machine been going, there would have been no damage, but beams would have been stopped until the machine could be cooled back down to operating temperatures, she said.
The collider achieved its first full-circle beam in September 2008 amid much celebration. But just nine days later, the operation was set back when one of the 25,000 joints that connect magnets in the LHC came loose and the resulting current melted or burned some important components of the machine, Myers said.
The faulty joint has a cross-section of a mere two-thirds of an inch by two-thirds of an inch.
Should Tuesday's experiment go as planned and scientists are able to establish 7 TeV collisions, the plan is to run them continuously for 18 to 24 months with a short technical stop at the end of 2010, CERN said.
"It will be the beginning of a long period of running the accelerator with beams at this energy," Sutton said. "It's the period in which experiments will really start to collect data in this new energy region, where the potential for discoveries may be made."
Sutton compared the experiments to Christopher Columbus sailing for the New World in 1492, when he knew what he was looking for but didn't know what he might find.
"It's going into a new energy region," she said. "It's a new territory in particle physics, so we're really just standing on the threshold of that, which is exciting for everybody here, of course."


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2010)

God hates paraplegics.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 30, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> not one of you has answered my question.


Lots of us have answered your question...you just did not like the answer! Again...I do not know


NoDrama said:


> God hates paraplegics.


yes, but he really hates quadriplegics!


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 31, 2010)

i still stand by my theory, that the universe is this entity that people call god. i really do think that the universe is what creates all life. i dont necessarily think its an intelligent design (but i wouldnt rule it out either), but its the source. its the source of everything. of our planets, our sun, all lifes energies come from it...i dont think that the universe has a beginning, and i dont think it will have an end...it has just always existed as it does now and the planets within it change with time, they come and go. i do feel that there is something bigger than us, some type of energy force...but do i think its a dude in the sky controlling everything? definitely not.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

By your theory Sarah.... the universe .... made itself. Neat party trick.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 31, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> By your theory Sarah.... the universe .... made itself. Neat party trick.


lol that would be a neat party trick. i dont think it was made at all. i think its always just existed. i dont really think that the universe has a measurable beginning. the planets and stuff, sure. but i dont know about the whole universe...i plan to attempt to find out though  lol. thats what i like about these arguments, these questions, and science. i honestly dont think we're ever going to figure out the answers, we can get pieces to the puzzle, but i think humanity will die out long before we get the whole big picture. so it will give me a lifetime of fascinating work


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 31, 2010)

Excuse me, but your still in the mind-set that there is but a single universe. 

Current models of quantum physics state that there is many, many multiverses. Expanding bubbles of dark energy and matter, just like our own.

We always as humans think our neighborhood, be it the planet, solar system, or universe is a unique occurrence. Stars form clusters. Clusters of stars form galaxy's. Galaxy's form clusters, and galaxy clusters fill the universe with visible light outlining the expanding bounds of space time.

We are just finding out that universes also form clusters. 

Are you familiar with the circle, Fibonacci sequence, the golden ratio, or fractals? They are natures way in our universe of grasping infinity through mathematics. No matter how much you zoom into the fractal, it will always repeat. Look at the nodes of the plant. They repeat themselves all over, from the stems to the leaves. Stars, galaxy's, and universes are no different and is the same thing as "who created the creator". 

Humans walk hand in hand with technology and inquisitive thought. We will always seek truth and understanding of our environment. We may soon know how our own universe works, but there are infinite others to understand, and maybe something larger or smaller beyond that. No one knows the answer. Find comfort in the fact that we all share that, and that we have each other.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe the flying Spaghetti Monster is responsible.... 

Just as plausible as ANY non scientific explanation.

So eat a meatball tonite and be blessed!


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 31, 2010)

I like the theory that everything comes down to energy... thoughts, movements, anything you do is a transfer of energy. Also, you could put a twist on it and say that all energy is energy that came from the universe in the first place and when you die, the energy is returned to the universe in one form or another (if an animal eats your dead body, it's getting energy from you). That being said, when i die... cremate me, compost me, and use me as fertilizer for some bud plants haha... i guarantee you some potent plants!


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 31, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> I like the theory that everything comes down to energy... thoughts, movements, anything you do is a transfer of energy. Also, you could put a twist on it and say that all energy is energy that came from the universe in the first place and when you die, the energy is returned to the universe in one form or another (if an animal eats your dead body, it's getting energy from you). That being said, when i die... cremate me, compost me, and use me as fertilizer for some bud plants haha... i guarantee you some potent plants!




Do you mean the "electric universe theory"?

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4773590301316220374#


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 31, 2010)

im only 1 min into that video and i completly agree already.

i dont think ill be able to watch the whole thing though; grow site hunting to be done


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 31, 2010)

Tesla was a believer in the EUT (Electric Universe Theory)


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

As long as it doesn't have a space wizard involved.... okay by me.

Theorize away...until we know.


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 31, 2010)

JeffersonBud said:


> Do you mean the "electric universe theory"?
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4773590301316220374#


I wasn't going off any theory in particular that I know of, just saying i like the idea... feels like it adds a little harmony to the world as i see it. I'm an economics major though, so by default, i like balance, efficiency, and equilibrium! haha. just noticed the video is over an hour long which means i need to smoke before i watch it. I will be commenting on it later tho for sure!


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> I like the theory that everything comes down to energy... thoughts, movements, anything you do is a transfer of energy. Also, you could put a twist on it and say that all energy is energy that came from the universe in the first place and when you die, the energy is returned to the universe in one form or another (if an animal eats your dead body, it's getting energy from you). That being said, when i die... cremate me, compost me, and use me as fertilizer for some bud plants haha... i guarantee you some potent plants!


I would skip the cremation and go straight to compost...Otherwise you would be mostly Potassium...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

A true flower power child .... at last.


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 31, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> I would skip the cremation and go straight to compost...Otherwise you would be mostly Potassium...


true that, just don't grow schwagg with it. that's where i draw the line.


----------



## afrawfraw (Mar 31, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> true that, just don't grow schwagg with it. that's where i draw the line.


And I as well...


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 31, 2010)

JeffersonBud said:


> Excuse me, *but your still in the mind-set that there is but a single universe.
> *
> Current models of quantum physics state that there is many, many multiverses. Expanding bubbles of dark energy and matter, just like our own.
> 
> ...


not at all. theres new scientific evidence to suggest that we're part of a multiverse, i think i started a thread with the article in the toke n talk section. i also personally believe that the many worlds interpretation is a very possible theory as well. i dont think that our universe is the only one out there. i actually think theres an infinite number of universes and we're just living in one of them  or perhaps living in several at one time, while our consciousness drifts between them. i have many strange ideas  lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

The whole thing was started by my Aunt Mildred. She starts everything.....


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 31, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> The church specifically goes after the children (sometimes literally.... ew) to indoctrinate them through the parents. Otherwise, if someone was raised without religion and then shown the Bible at the age of 18 or so... that person would put it right in the fairy tale category.
> 
> Control lost....story....fairytale.


 

that is 100% bullshit.I have never been to church or told by anyone to believe in god, its a matter of common sense and using your dome.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 31, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> my hats off to you block  if haze had used a realistic and intelligent argument such as this then this thread would have been alot better. if he had stated that god is in and all around us in every thing that has potential and kenetic energy, that god may not have created everything but is actually the energy behind the creation of the wonders of life, then he would have made alot more sence
> 
> instead hes bithing and moaning that athiests are wrong and were ignorant. it seems evident that athiests ARE NOT ignorant; we alr all verry well informed
> 
> ...


 

yeah its just mixed up and happened by chance eh? Go and ask the scientists who believe that theory and they will tell you THEY CANNOT PROVE IT. IT IS THEORY.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 31, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> yeah its just mixed up and happened by chance eh? Go and ask the scientists who believe that theory and they will tell you THEY CANNOT PROVE IT. IT IS THEORY.


 
Boy I love arguing with misinformed children.


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 31, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Boy I love arguing with misinformed children.


i don't want to hear what you and your religion do to misinformed children haze, i read about it in the paper all the time.


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 31, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Boy I love arguing with misinformed children.


sweetheart...from what i've read in this thread, you are no more informed than anyone else. why dont you stop slinging insults and start creating intelligent, well researched, well put together arguments that we can actually work with? i urge you to make an attempt at producing a post of actual substance, you know...the steak and potatoes. because so far...all you're giving us is empty calories  and im sorry, but im on an intellectual diet at the moment and im not allowed to have empty intellectual calories. they rot my brain.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> that is 100% bullshit.I have never been to church or told by anyone to believe in god, its a matter of common sense and using your dome.



Yah... it's BS. try getting out a bit more. You are sheltered obviously.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 31, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> i don't want to hear what you and your religion do to misinformed children haze, i read about it in the paper all the time.



OK BabyCakes.....I think I heard your mommy calling you, your ba ba must be ready.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 31, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> sweetheart...from what i've read in this thread, you are no more informed than anyone else. why dont you stop slinging insults and start creating intelligent, well researched, well put together arguments that we can actually work with? i urge you to make an attempt at producing a post of actual substance, you know...the steak and potatoes. because so far...all you're giving us is empty calories  and im sorry, but im on an intellectual diet at the moment and im not allowed to have empty intellectual calories. they rot my brain.



My dear sweetlips, your brain has already rot.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 31, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah... it's BS. try getting out a bit more. You are sheltered obviously.



Ive been to the four corners of the earth. Stone that the builders refuse, shall always be the head corner stone.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 31, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Ive been to the four corners of the earth. Stone that the builders refuse, shall always be the head corner stone.



Pretty funny how you guys always ignore my post and pay attention to the meaningless comeback lines.


I already told you guys I LOVE YOU ALL, and that is NOT exaggerated praise. Jah made the herb for man.


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 31, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Pretty funny how you guys always ignore my post and pay attention to the meaningless comeback lines.
> 
> 
> I already told you guys I LOVE YOU ALL, and that is NOT exaggerated praise. Jah made the herb for man.


then stop insulting people and knocking their beliefs. I've asked you the same question over and over. no response, only 1 liner insults.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Mar 31, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> then stop insulting people and knocking their beliefs. I've asked you the same question over and over. no response, only 1 liner insults.




you find your answer if you read my posts.


----------



## slomoking13 (Mar 31, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> you find your answer if you read my posts.


no, i find you talking solely about what you don't stand for, not what you do. Yet you seem to like to use creationist arguments without even sharing the beliefs or idealism of the people that make them.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 31, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> no, i find you talking solely about what you don't stand for, not what you do. Yet you seem to like to use creationist arguments without even sharing the beliefs or idealism of the people that make them.


The best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them and don't engage.


----------



## TheProfessor (Mar 31, 2010)

JeffersonBud said:


> Excuse me, but your still in the mind-set that there is but a single universe.
> 
> Current models of quantum physics state that there is many, many multiverses. Expanding bubbles of dark energy and matter, just like our own.





JeffersonBud said:


> We always as humans think our neighborhood, be it the planet, solar system, or universe is a unique occurrence. Stars form clusters. Clusters of stars form galaxy's. Galaxy's form clusters, and galaxy clusters fill the universe with visible light outlining the expanding bounds of space time.
> 
> We are just finding out that universes also form clusters.
> 
> ...


 

Really want to blow your mind? Try reading some of the essays by Lee Smolin and other theoretical physicists about what happens when you begin applying Darwinian Evolution to the Universe and Multiverses. The idea that our Universe is the child of another and that our universe is continually breeding new universes at the singularity of black holes.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Pretty funny how you guys always ignore my post and pay attention to the meaningless comeback lines.
> 
> 
> I already told you guys I LOVE YOU ALL, and that is NOT exaggerated praise. Jah made the herb for man.


You mean the one you made 7 minutes before this one? 

You think ppl are waiting on ur posts? 

Hardly..... just the opposite. Like a slow train wreck you are.

The fact that you don't even understand that the church indoctrinates children HEAVILY shows... you live in a cave.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 31, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> that is 100% bullshit.I have never been to church or told by anyone to believe in god, its a matter of common sense and using your dome.


Now I know you are full of poop!



420ezah420 said:


> OK BabyCakes.....I think I heard your mommy calling you, your ba ba must be ready.





420ezah420 said:


> My dear sweetlips, your brain has already rot.





420ezah420 said:


> I already told you guys I LOVE YOU ALL


Hard to tell dude...Typical christian...all talk, no walk!



Save a hogs ass...boycott Easter!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

Yah... that was a dead giveaway hayduke...


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> My dear sweetlips, your brain has already rot.


look dude. you're not funny, you're not cool, you're CERTAINLY not convincing ANYONE of ANYTHING. if you're trying to sound intelligent you are making an absolutely abysmal effort in doing so. you are doing nothing other than slinging insults at people and you are making ZERO attempts to create an intelligent argument. I pity you to be perfectly honest. my guess, would be that you're a rather grumpy individual who lacks friends in real life, someone who lacks the attention that they desire, so in order to create some excitement for themselves, they go online and start arguments. i dont know if it somehow makes you feel superior to talk to people rudely behind the comfort of internet anonymity, but we can all see you for what you truly are. a very sad, sorry person with nothing better to do than make childish and lack luster (yes. lack luster. your insults arent even clever) comments to people on a web forum. you're not smart, you're not clever, you're not funny, you sure as shit arent saying anything thats going to convince me or anyone else that you even OWN a brain. so to say that my brain has already rot when you clearly arent in possession of a working one yourself is utterly absurd. i have seen young children display more depth and brilliance in the creation of a finger painting than what you have displayed to us in this thread.


----------



## oregonism99 (Apr 1, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


seriously adolph, why do you have to have awnsers to everything. idon't know how bud factor x works it just does. i personally feel sorry for you and those under your regime. water flows, wind blows, fire burns who cares enjoy the ride. or, try this, worry about micromanaging the 100 meters that surround wherever you are and save the rest of us through growing better medicine so you'll see the love in this world instead of the hate.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2010)

oregonism99 said:


> seriously adolph, why do you have to have awnsers to everything. idon't know how bud factor x works it just does. i personally feel sorry for you and those under your regime. water flows, wind blows, fire burns who cares enjoy the ride. or, try this, worry about micromanaging the 100 meters that surround wherever you are and save the rest of us through growing better medicine so you'll see the love in this world instead of the hate.


Horrible Weed makes me a little cunt, too!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2010)

His problem lies within....himself. He projects because he doesn't want to admit it.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> that is 100% bullshit.I have never been to church or told by anyone to believe in god, its a matter of common sense and using your dome.


It has been PROVEN, yes PROVEN, that children who are not introduced to the idea of "GOD" (A being that exists with no appearance), NEVER consider it! You MUST be introduced to religion! You were introduced to religion on some level. If you were not, I REALLY want to know where you live so I can have true religious freedom. OTHERWISE, you just adopted an old legacy.

Religion can be positive. I'm not saying that. It brings families together who would otherwise not socialize. It teaches morales, although I don't agree with being "good" out of fear. Don't think I'm attacking your religion, just saying you wouldn't have arrived at the conclusion without introductions...
Why do you think the ENTIRE animal kingdom is Atheist?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> His problem lies within....himself. He projects because he doesn't want to admit it.


Alot of pain I sense in this one, hmmmmm....

Angry he is, hmmmmm...

Taken him to the dark side they have...


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 1, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Why do you think the ENTIRE animal kingdom is Atheist?


Oh...they are evil heathens put here by Dog to be dominated by the hairless apes...duh!


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 1, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Alot of pain I sense in this one, hmmmmm....
> 
> Angry he is, hmmmmm...
> 
> Taken him to the dark side they have...


Master Yoda! you are back!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I dont want you to follow my path only the smart ones do anyway, and I have no doubts whatsoever within, you dont make any sense, not one of you has answered my question.





afrawfraw said:


> I can NOT answer this question. I am excluded because I DO believe in the "Big Bang" theory. You also scratched Ice Rock theory. So your question falls to a select group of "Non-Faithers".


FIRST of all, The "SMART" ones are statistically Atheists! Look it up, don't take my word for it!

And I think some dude named AFRAWFRAW answered your question a while ago...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually.... I think quite a bit LESS of a person not raised on it.... becomes an adult...and THEN believes.

Talk about losing your way ......in the world.....in the mind.


----------



## JeffersonBud (Apr 1, 2010)

@ The Professor,

Lee Smolin is sweet! I used to study quantum physics and mechanical engineering @ Purdue and instantly agreed with his theories! Black holes have become one of the most important objects in our universe. Its amazing how they operate. Its also amazing to picture one being close to the event horizon, crossing it, and seeing what its like! Too bad massive gravitational forces would obliterate you!

If you slow down and look all around, you tend to realize that life, the universe, and all its contents are cyclical in nature. Never ending, and always repeating.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2010)

JeffersonBud said:


> @ The Professor,
> 
> Lee Smolin is sweet! I used to study quantum physics and mechanical engineering @ Purdue and instantly agreed with his theories! Black holes have become one of the most important objects in our universe. Its amazing how they operate. Its also amazing to picture one being close to the event horizon, crossing it, and seeing what its like! Too bad massive gravitational forces would obliterate you!
> 
> If you slow down and look all around, you tend to realize that life, the universe, and all its contents are cyclical in nature. Never ending, and always repeating.


Oh, that's easy...Just construct a temporal gravitational barrier to protect what your sending through...Ask me again in a hundred years...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2010)

JeffersonBud said:


> @ The Professor,
> 
> Lee Smolin is sweet! I used to study quantum physics and mechanical engineering @ Purdue and instantly agreed with his theories! Black holes have become one of the most important objects in our universe. Its amazing how they operate. Its also amazing to picture one being close to the event horizon, crossing it, and seeing what its like! Too bad massive gravitational forces would obliterate you!
> 
> If you slow down and look all around, you tend to realize that life, the universe, and all its contents are cyclical in nature. Never ending, and always repeating.


You have to appreciate the humor...

Uni=Latin for 1
Verse=A single metrical line

It's the little things that keep us going, really.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 1, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> You mean the one you made 7 minutes before this one?
> 
> You think ppl are waiting on ur posts?
> 
> ...



young man you must be high on crack if you think that I dont know the evil that men do.


WHy is that all you say(church indoctrinates children), ive heard you say this over and over and over again.You really sound like a broken ass record.Why do you tell me this if you know i dont or never have or will follow organized religion.

You dont hear me yappin in your ear about all the evil atheists do,or anyone else who is a non-believer.Do i classify you with the devil worshipping atheists? NO so shut your mouth unless you have something intelligent to say


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 1, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> look dude. you're not funny, you're not cool, you're CERTAINLY not convincing ANYONE of ANYTHING. if you're trying to sound intelligent you are making an absolutely abysmal effort in doing so. you are doing nothing other than slinging insults at people and you are making ZERO attempts to create an intelligent argument. I pity you to be perfectly honest. my guess, would be that you're a rather grumpy individual who lacks friends in real life, someone who lacks the attention that they desire, so in order to create some excitement for themselves, they go online and start arguments. i dont know if it somehow makes you feel superior to talk to people rudely behind the comfort of internet anonymity, but we can all see you for what you truly are. a very sad, sorry person with nothing better to do than make childish and lack luster (yes. lack luster. your insults arent even clever) comments to people on a web forum. you're not smart, you're not clever, you're not funny, you sure as shit arent saying anything thats going to convince me or anyone else that you even OWN a brain. so to say that my brain has already rot when you clearly arent in possession of a working one yourself is utterly absurd. i have seen young children display more depth and brilliance in the creation of a finger painting than what you have displayed to us in this thread.



You couldnt be farther from the truth sweetlips.


----------



## JeffersonBud (Apr 1, 2010)

We indeed, need a new "universal" name


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> young man you must be high on crack if you think that I dont know the evil that men do.
> 
> 
> WHy is that all you say(church indoctrinates children), ive heard you say this over and over and over again.You really sound like a broken ass record.Why do you tell me this if you know i dont or never have or will follow organized religion.
> ...



Well, what _do _you believe in?

Christianity
Islam
Judaism
etc.. (including no religion, just that you believe in a God)

How bout we start from there?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You couldnt be farther from the truth sweetlips.




You guys all think that I am unsure, well im not I know all the answers I need to know I didnt start this thread because I wanted the ''intelligent'' resonse of you atheists.(gimme a break, did you really think that?).

It brings me pleasure to see you guys rant and rave about something you think you are so sure about.

(its like whitney houston trying to convince me she dont do crack)


----------



## irishronn (Apr 1, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


​Some people are like sheep and cows want to herd up with their kind and only listen to their herds opinion. Religious nuts , teabaggers, treehuggers and fox news watchers.
BAAAH BAAAH MOOOO MOOOO​​


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 1, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well, what _do _you believe in?
> 
> Christianity
> Islam
> ...








arrrgggg....How many times do I have to tell you im NON-RELIGOUS.

Life is waaaay too complex and beautiful for this to just coincidently happen.

like i said its like whitney houston saying she dont do crack.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> It brings me pleasure to see you guys rant and rave about something you think you are so sure about.


He is confessing he's a troll. 
Will you people stop responding to him now?


----------



## irishronn (Apr 1, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well, what _do _you believe in?
> 
> Christianity
> Islam
> ...


i BELIEVE IN ME,THE ABOLISHMENT OF THE DESIGANTED HITTER RULE AND THAT IF YOU TREAT PEOPLE RIGHT MOST OF THEM WILL TREAT YOU RIGHT IN RETURN


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> arrrgggg....How many times do I have to tell you im NON-RELIGOUS.
> 
> Life is waaaay too complex and beautiful for this to just coincidently happen.
> 
> like i said its like whitney houston saying she dont do crack.


Well that's the problem right there. It's _not _all just "a coincidence"... It's a series of events that took place over billions of years. Not a single coincidence involved. 

The issue is _your perception_ of the reality we occupy to be a coincidence. 

This is where education comes into play. Educated people understand the details of the events that took place over that period of time, how one thing led to something else, how we can trace back events that were catalysts for other major events that led to us being the way we are today.

You don't. It's pretty fun to learn about these things and a really good use of ones time, not only does it benefit you but everyone else too, as you won't continue to spread your ignorance on the internet..



mindphuk said:


> He is confessing he's a troll.
> Will you people stop responding to him now?


I get a kick out of the shit they come up with... lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> arrrgggg....How many times do I have to tell you im NON-RELIGOUS.
> 
> Life is waaaay too complex and beautiful for this to just coincidently happen.
> 
> like i said its like whitney houston saying she dont do crack.


You are no more sure than "us"

We live 80 years. The worlds is 4 and a half BILLION years old. Homo sapiens are 200,000 years old. No one KNOWS shit. Atheists study tangible evidence and draw conclusions. "Spiritual" folks either hear some shit or make up some shit and believe it with NO EVIDENCE other than human emotional responses which they do not understand. To not recognize this FACT either makes you blind or insane. Pick one...


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 1, 2010)

so you basically admitted you created this thread for trolling purposes....


alright guys, close thread / ban user were done here


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> young man you must be high on crack if you think that I dont know the evil that men do.
> 
> 
> WHy is that all you say(church indoctrinates children), ive heard you say this over and over and over again.You really sound like a broken ass record.Why do you tell me this if you know i dont or never have or will follow organized religion.
> ...


You did answer your own post... young man.

And you just did it again at 2:19. 

If you classified me as a devil worshiping Atheist....it would simply mean you haven't a clue to what atheism is.... and since you did make the reference.....  clueless.

Believing in G*D means you are RELIGIOUS. Have an adult help you out with that one.

You might want to say in the future that you don't cotton to any ORGANIZED religion....but you are religious if you believe in G*D.

See how that works?

Maybe if you had gone to church as a child.... you might actually be MORE informed.... now that is a funny thing to ponder, but that is how deep your ignorance goes apparently. Any guidance for you would be an improvement over what you know "think" you understand.


----------



## wHiiTeWiDoW (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, Well this is one hell of a topic that that has been discussion many times, Now here thing some people need to believe in a high power just to better them selves some people have weed etc....... how the world came to be theres many theories, but heres the thing the universe is too big for us to understand and for that reason I believe that theres life out there somewere you wouldnt be thinking logical if you think otherwise..... I dont think that theres a god out there that created everything. Theres many different versions of the bible that men just like me and you wrote and if there was a god that can do anything with a blink of an eye I think he would have acted already because this world is so F***ED up.... watch the world news to what what people do to each other( not CNN real new that dont cover anything up). Ok dont get me wrong the bible is a good way to get along if everybody believed in it but its just causing religuos wars all over the world that you tipacally dont here about here in america but shit is happening every day even right now people are dieing for a reason thats not good enough. This world is all about the money thats what makes corruption and keeps order at the same time....

All the bibles out there are vary powerfull because a strong believer is a better man because it gives him the courage to go to war or to stick through the hard times in there lives to push and stay positive to become successful or live a steady happy life but it varies for the person what gives him the push to keep going.

There are many different believe's in the world what would make your believe better then their's?

As for Mr.KushMan's answer I see your point but i think it confuses some people those questions are really out there and I tende to have those though after a blunt of kush too, but everything we say, call, touch, describe are all man made for the most part, SO THATS WHATS CONSIDERED REAL MY FRIEND......

So come on guy's smoke a blunt and enjoy your time here in the world while you still can....


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You couldnt be farther from the truth sweetlips.


then by all means, enlighten us with something intelligent and original.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2010)

So far it's just been watching him paint himself into a corner...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2010)

May day, may day, engine off line, emergency landing, brace for impact!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 1, 2010)

Pulling emergency G*D parachute!!!


Ooops.... that didn't open....man down!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 1, 2010)

Switching to Soul Salvation mode...Failure reported in Logic circuits...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffersonBud (Apr 2, 2010)

you dudes are too funny

CrackerJax that made my day, and its early!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 2, 2010)

Puff puff .... puff


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2010)

A man was walking past the rear of a Mental hospital when he heard a few people screaming 13! 13! 13! He couldn't see over the fence. Curious as to what they were doing, he approached and peered through a hole in one of the planks A stick poked him in the eye quite hard. Screaming in pain, he ran away. The patients screamed 14! 14! 14!

Moral: Investigation has it's place.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 2, 2010)

the question remains, "why did the first man peer over the fence?"


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2010)

To get to the other side.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 2, 2010)

It's funny though. I even asked a reverend the "Which came first, the chicken or the egg?" question. No body EVER says, "GOD". he he he.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 3, 2010)

then is god a chicken or an egg?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 3, 2010)

The Rooster always COMES first.....


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 3, 2010)

GOD is the chicken and the egg, because he made EVERYTHING right? And you thought you guys knew who your daddy really was... HA HA HA HA!

Just kidding of course...

The egg came first. At some point the chicken evolved. When the current chicken model we see today was conceived, the first real chicken was created in that egg, leaving behind traits the parents had in their DNA but were no longer useful.

This "NEW" chicken started as an egg. 

Please no autographs at this time. People, let him get to his car. Thank you, really. Please, no questions. No autographs, people!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 3, 2010)

^ haha funny shit man. i tried to rep you on that... buuut can't


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 4, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> ^ haha funny shit man. i tried to rep you on that... buuut can't


Ya, I tried to rep you a while back and it told me to rep others first. Still will not let me...It's a conspiracy!


----------



## undertheice (Apr 4, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> ...It's a conspiracy!


no, that's god's punishment.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

undertheice said:


> no, that's god's punishment.




The lips of the righteous teach many, But fools die for want of wisdom

The rich man wealth is in his city, Do you hear? Do you hear? Can you understand?

Destruction of the poor is poverty, Destruction of the soul is vanity.

The righteous wealth is in HIS holy place, Do you hear?

Those who have eyes to see will see!


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> The lips of the righteous teach many, But fools die for want of wisdom
> 
> The rich man wealth is in his city, Do you hear? Do you hear? Can you understand?
> 
> ...


In HIS holy place (not white mans money making establishments.)


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> The lips of the righteous teach many, But fools die for want of wisdom
> 
> The rich man wealth is in his city, Do you hear? NO Do you hear? NO Can you understand? NO
> 
> ...


...... You're not even saying anything, man. Just rambling on...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> ...... You're not even saying anything, man. Just rambling on...




R u joking? Use what little knowledge god gave you.

Your feeble mind couldent even contemplate words of wisdom.

Maybe you should go to school and learn how to read english before you go rambling on.

Its funny how little you know, these words stopped a war dead in its tracks, made allies out of two rival nations, but its just rambling right?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

You can't prove a source by quoting the same source.

Now you have identified ur beliefs.... ur a thumper.... tried and truly confused.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> You can't prove a source by quoting the same source.
> 
> Now you have identified ur beliefs.... ur a thumper.... tried and truly confused.




And what source am I qouting? keep living in your fairytale world cracker.

Those who have eyes to see will see.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

If you don't know... I can't help you.... 

Hint: Ur the one quoting a fairy tale.... not me.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> The lips of the righteous teach many, But fools die for want of wisdom
> 
> The rich man wealth is in his city, Do you hear? Do you hear? Can you understand?
> 
> ...


[youtube]In1taYX5mhM[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> R u joking? Use what little knowledge god gave you.
> 
> Your feeble mind couldent even contemplate words of wisdom.
> 
> ...


Immediate cause


15th century painting of Pope Urban II at the Council of Clermont, where he preached an impassioned sermon to take back the Holy Land.
The immediate cause of the First Crusade was the Byzantine emperor Alexios I's appeal to Pope Urban II for mercenaries to help him resist Muslim advances into territory of the Byzantine Empire. In 1071, at the Battle of Manzikert, the Byzantine Empire was defeated, which led to the loss of all of Asia Minor (modern Turkey) save the coastlands. Although attempts at reconciliation after the East-West Schism between the Catholic Western Church and the Eastern Orthodox Church had failed, Alexius I hoped for a positive response from Urban II and got it, although it turned out to be more expansive and less helpful than he had expected.[citation needed]
When the First Crusade was preached in 1095, the Christian princes of northern Iberia had been fighting their way out of the mountains of Galicia and Asturias, the Basque Country and Navarre, with increasing success, for about a hundred years. The fall of Moorish Toledo to the Kingdom of León in 1085 was a major victory, but the turning points of the Reconquista still lay in the future. The disunity of Muslim emirs was an essential factor.
While the Reconquista was the most prominent example of European reactions against Muslim conquests, it is not the only such example. The Norman adventurer Robert Guiscard had conquered Calabria in 1057 and was holding what had traditionally been Byzantine territory against the Muslims of Sicily. The maritime states of Pisa, Genoa and Catalonia were all actively fighting Islamic strongholds in Majorca and Sardinia, freeing the coasts of Italy and Catalonia from Muslim raids. Much earlier, the Christian homelands of Syria, Lebanon, Palestine, Egypt, and so on had been conquered by Muslim armies. This long history of losing territories to a religious enemy created a powerful motive to respond to Byzantine Emperor Alexius I's call for holy war to defend Christendom, and to recapture the lost lands starting with Jerusalem.
The papacy of Pope Gregory VII had struggled with reservations about the doctrinal validity of a holy war and the shedding of blood for the Lord and had, with difficulty, resolved the question in favour of justified violence. More importantly to the Pope, the Christians who made pilgrimages to the Holy Land were being persecuted. Saint Augustine of Hippo, Gregory's intellectual model, had justified the use of force in the service of Christ in The City of God, and a Christian "just war" might enhance the wider standing of an aggressively ambitious leader of Europe, as Gregory saw himself. The northerners would be cemented to Rome, and their troublesome knights could see the only kind of action that suited them. Previous attempts by the church to stem such violence, such as the concept of the "Peace of God", were not as successful as hoped. To the south of Rome, Normans were showing how such energies might be unleashed against both Arabs (in Sicily) and Byzantines (on the mainland). A Latin hegemony in the Levant would provide leverage in resolving the Papacy's claims of supremacy over the Patriarch of Constantinople, which had resulted in the Great Schism of 1054, a rift that might yet be resolved through the force of Frankish arms.
In the Byzantine homelands, the Eastern Emperor's weakness was revealed by the disastrous defeat at the Battle of Manzikert in 1071, which reduced the Empire's Asian territory to a region in western Anatolia and around Constantinople. A sure sign of Byzantine desperation was the appeal of Alexios I to his enemy, the Pope, for aid. But Gregory was occupied with the Investiture Controversy and could not call on the German emperor, so a crusade never took shape.
For Gregory's more moderate successor, Pope Urban II, a crusade would serve to reunite Christendom, bolster the Papacy, and perhaps bring the East under his control. The disaffected Germans and the Normans were not to be counted on, but the heart and backbone of a crusade could be found in Urban's own homeland among the northern French.
After the First Crusade
On a popular level, the first crusades unleashed a wave of impassioned, personally felt pious Christian fury that was expressed in the massacres of Jews that accompanied the movement of the Crusader mobs through Europe, as well as the violent treatment of "schismatic" Orthodox Christians of the east. During many of the attacks on Jews, local Bishops and Christians made attempts to protect Jews from the mobs that were passing through. Jews were often offered sanctuary in churches and other Christian buildings.[citation needed]
In the 13th century, Crusades never expressed such a popular fever, and after Acre fell for the last time in 1291 and the Occitan Cathars were exterminated during the Albigensian Crusade, the crusading ideal became devalued by Papal justifications of political and territorial aggressions within Catholic Europe.
The last crusading order of knights to hold territory were the Knights Hospitaller. After the final fall of Acre, they took control of the island of Rhodes, and in the sixteenth century, were driven to Malta, before being finally unseated by Napoleon Bonaparte in 1798.
List

A traditional numbering scheme for the crusades totals nine during the 11th to 13th centuries. This division is arbitrary and excludes many important expeditions, among them those of the 14th, 15th, and 16th centuries. In reality, the crusades continued until the end of the 17th century, the crusade of Lepanto occurring in 1571, that of Hungary in 1664, and the crusade to Candia in 1669.[16] The Knights Hospitaller continued to crusade in the Mediterranean Sea around Malta until their defeat by Napoleon in 1798. There were frequent "minor" Crusades throughout this period, not only in Palestine but also in the Iberian Peninsula and central Europe, against Muslims and also Christian heretics and personal enemies of the Papacy or other powerful monarchs.
First Crusade 1095-1099

The neutrality of this section is disputed. Please see the discussion on the talk page. Please do not remove this message until the dispute is resolved. (May 2009)
Main article: First Crusade


A medieval image of Peter the Hermit leading knights, soldiers and women toward Jerusalem during the First Crusade
In March 1095 at the Council of Piacenza, ambassadors sent by Byzantine Emperor Alexius I called for help with defending his empire against the Seljuk Turks. Later that year, at the Council of Clermont, Pope Urban II called upon all Christians to join a war against the Turks, promising those who died in the endeavor would receive immediate remission of their sins.[17]
Following abortive popular crusades in early 1096, the official crusader armies set off from France and Italy on the papally-ordained date of 15 August 1096. The armies journeyed eastward by land toward Constantinople, where they received a wary welcome from the Byzantine Emperor. Pledging to restore lost territories to the empire, the Crusaders were supplied and transported to Anatolia where they laid siege to Seljuk-occupied Nicaea. The city fell on 19 June 1097.[18] The Crusader armies fought further battles against the Turks, facing grave deprivation of both food and water in their summer crossing of Anatolia. The lengthy Siege of Antioch began in October 1097 and endured until June of 1098. The ruler of Antioch was not sure how the Christians living within his city would react, so he forced them to live outside the citadel. The siege only ended when one of the gates to the city was betrayed by an Armenian dissident. Once inside the city, as was standard military practice at the time,[19] the Crusaders massacred the Muslim inhabitants, destroyed mosques and pillaged the city.[20] Local Christians assassinated Yaghisiyan, former ruler of the city. However a large Muslim relief army under Kerbogha immediately besieged the victorious Crusaders within Antioch. Bohemund of Taranto led a successful break-out and defeat of Kerbogha's army on the 28th of June. The starving crusader army marched south, moving from town to town along the coast, finally reaching the walls of Jerusalem on 7 June 1099 with only a fraction of their original forces.[21]
Siege of Jerusalem


Godefroy de Bouillon, a French knight, leader of the First Crusade and founder of the Kingdom of Jerusalem.
Main article: Siege of Jerusalem (1099)
The Jews and Muslims fought together to defend Jerusalem against the invading Franks. They were unsuccessful though and on 15 July 1099 the crusaders entered the city.[20] They proceeded to massacre the remaining Jewish and Muslim civilians and pillaged or destroyed mosques and the city itself.[22] One historian has written that the "isolation, alienation and fear"[1][page needed] felt by the Franks so far from home helps to explain the atrocities they committed, including the cannibalism which was recorded after the Siege of Maarat in 1098.[23] As a result of the First Crusade, several small Crusader states were created, notably the Kingdom of Jerusalem. In the Kingdom of Jerusalem at most 120,000 Franks (predominantly French-speaking Western Christians) ruled over 350,000 Muslims, Jews, and native Eastern Christians who had remained since the Arab occupation began in 638 AD.[24]
The Crusaders also tried to gain control of the city of Tyre, but were defeated by the Muslims. The people of Tyre asked Zahir al-Din Atabek, the leader of Damascus, for help defending their city from the Franks with the promise to surrender Tyre to him. When the Franks were defeated the people of Tyre did not surrender the city, but Zahir al-Din simply said What I have done I have done only for the sake of God and the Muslims, nor out of desire for wealth and kingdom.[25]
After gaining control of Jerusalem the Crusaders created four Crusader states: the Kingdom of Jerusalem, the County of Edessa, the Principality of Antioch and the County of Tripoli.[22] Initially, Muslims did very little about the Crusader states due to internal conflicts.[26] Eventually, the Muslims began to reunite under the leadership of Imad al-Din Zangi. He began by re-taking Edessa in 1144. It was the first city to fall to the Crusaders, and became the first to be recaptured by the Muslims. This led the Pope to call for a second Crusade.
Crusade of 1101
Main article: Crusade of 1101
Following this crusade there was a second, less successful wave of crusaders, in which Turks led by Kilij Arslan defeated the Crusaders in three separate battles in a well-managed response to the First Crusade.[27] This is known as the Crusade of 1101 and may be considered an adjunct of the First Crusade.
Norwegian Crusade 1107-1110
Main article: Norwegian Crusade
Sigurd I of Norway was the first European king who went on a crusade and his crusader armies defeated Muslims in Spain, the Baleares, and in Palestine where they joined the king of Jerusalem in the Siege of Sidon.
Second Crusade 11471149


The status of Europe in 1142
Main article: Second Crusade
After a period of relative peace in which Christians and Muslims co-existed in the Holy Land, Muslims conquered the town of Edessa. A new crusade was called for by various preachers, most notably by Bernard of Clairvaux. French and South German armies, under the Kings Louis VII and Conrad III respectively, marched to Jerusalem in 1147 but failed to win any major victories, launching a failed pre-emptive siege of Damascus, an independent city that would soon fall into the hands of Nur ad-Din, the main enemy of the Crusaders.[28] On the other side of the Mediterranean, however, the Second Crusade met with great success as a group of Northern European Crusaders stopped in Portugal, allied with the Portuguese King, Afonso I of Portugal, and retook Lisbon from the Muslims in 1147.[28] A detachment from this group of crusaders helped Count Raymond Berenguer IV of Barcelona conquer the city of Tortosa the following year.[29] In the Holy Land by 1150, both the kings of France and Germany had returned to their countries without any result. St. Bernard of Clairvaux, who in his preachings had encouraged the Second Crusade, was upset with the amount of misdirected violence and slaughter of the Jewish population of the Rhineland.[4] North Germans and Danes attacked the Wends during the 1147 Wendish Crusade, which was unsuccessful as well.
Third Crusade 11871192
Main article: Third Crusade


A statue of king Richard I of England (Richard the Lionheart), outside Westminster Palace in London.
In 1187, Saladin, Sultan of Egypt, conquered Jerusalem after nearly a century under Christian rule, following the Battle of Hattin. After the Christians surrendered the city, Saladin spared the civilians and for the most part left churches and shrines untouched to be able to collect ransom money from the Franks.[30] Several thousand apparently were not redeemed and probably were sold into slavery.[31] Saladin is remembered respectfully in both European and Islamic sources as a man who "always stuck to his promise and was loyal."[32] The reports of Saladin's victories shocked Europe. Pope Gregory VIII called for a crusade, which was led by several of Europe's most important leaders: Philip II of France, Richard I of England (aka Richard the Lionheart), and Frederick I, Holy Roman Emperor. Frederick drowned in Cilicia in 1190, leaving an unstable alliance between the English and the French. Before his arrival in the Holy Land, Richard captured the island of Cyprus from the Byzantines in 1191.[28] Cyprus would serve as a Crusader base for centuries to come, and would remain in Western European hands until the Ottoman Empire conquered the island from Venice in 1571.[28] After a long siege, Richard the Lionheart recaptured the city of Acre and took the entire Muslim garrison under captivity, which was executed after a series of failed negotiations. Philip left, in 1191, after the Crusaders had recaptured Acre from the Muslims. The Crusader army headed south along the coast of the Mediterranean Sea. They defeated the Muslims near Arsuf, recaptured the port city of Jaffa, and were in sight of Jerusalem.[28] However, Richard did not believe he would be able to hold Jerusalem once it was captured, as the majority of Crusaders would then return to Europe, and the crusade ended without the taking of Jerusalem.[28] Richard left the following year after negotiating a treaty with Saladin. The treaty allowed unarmed Christian pilgrims to make pilgrimages to the Holy Land (Jerusalem), while it remained under Muslim control.
On Richard's way home, his ship was wrecked and he ended up in Austria, where his enemy, Duke Leopold, captured him. The Duke delivered Richard to the Emperor Henry VI, who held the King for ransom. By 1197, Henry felt ready for a crusade, but he died in the same year of malaria. Richard I died during fighting in Europe and never returned to the Holy Land. The Third Crusade is sometimes referred to as the Kings' Crusade.
Fourth Crusade 12021204
Main article: Fourth Crusade


The Crusader states established in Greece in the aftermath of the Fourth Crusade.
The Fourth Crusade was initiated in 1202 by Pope Innocent III, with the intention of invading the Holy Land through Egypt. Because the Crusaders lacked the funds to pay for the fleet and provisions that they had contracted from the Venetians, Doge Enrico Dandolo enlisted the crusaders to restore the Christian city of Zara (Zadar) to obedience. Because they subsequently lacked provisions and time on their vessel lease, the leaders decided to go to Constantinople, where they attempted to place a Byzantine exile on the throne. After a series of misunderstandings and outbreaks of violence, the Crusaders sacked the city in 1204, and established the so-called Latin Empire and a series of other Crusader states throughout the territories of the Greek Byzantine Empire. This is often seen as the final breaking point of the Great Schism between the Eastern Orthodox Church and (Western) Roman Catholic Church.
Albigensian Crusade
Main article: Albigensian Crusade
The Albigensian Crusade was launched in 1209 to eliminate the heretical Cathars of Occitania (the south of modern-day France). It was a decade-long struggle that had as much to do with the concerns of northern France to extend its control southwards as it did with heresy. In the end, both the Cathars and the independence of southern France were exterminated.[33]
Children's Crusade


Christian states in the Levant.
Main article: Children's Crusade
The Children's Crusade is a series of possibly fictitious or misinterpreted events of 1212. The story is that an outburst of the old popular enthusiasm led a gathering of children in France and Germany, which Pope Innocent III interpreted as a reproof from heaven to their unworthy elders. The leader of the French army, Stephen, led 30,000 children. The leader of the German army, Nicholas, led 7,000 children. None of the children actually reached the Holy Land: those who did not return home or settle along the route to Jerusalem either died from shipwreck or hunger, or were sold into slavery in Egypt or North Africa.
Fifth Crusade 12171221
Main article: Fifth Crusade
By processions, prayers, and preaching, the Church attempted to set another crusade afoot, and the Fourth Council of the Lateran (1215) formulated a plan for the recovery of the Holy Land. In the first phase, a crusading force from Austria and Hungary joined the forces of the king of Jerusalem and the prince of Antioch to take back Jerusalem. In the second phase, crusader forces achieved a remarkable feat in the capture of Damietta in Egypt in 1219, but under the urgent insistence of the papal legate, Pelagius, they then launched a foolhardy attack on Cairo in July of 1221. The crusaders were turned back after their dwindling supplies led to a forced retreat. A night-time attack by the ruler of Egypt, the powerful Ayubid Sultan Al-Kamil, resulted in a great number of crusader losses and eventually in the surrender of the army. Al-Kamil agreed to an eight-year peace agreement with Europe.
Al-Kamil had put a bounty of a Byzantine gold piece for every Christian head brought to him during the war. During 1219, St. Francis of Assisi crossed the battle lines at Damietta in order to speak with Al-Kamil. He and his companion Illuminatus were captured and beaten and brought before the Sultan. St. Bonaventure, in his Major Life of St. Francis, says that the Sultan was impressed by Francis and spent some time with him. Francis was given safe passage and although he was offered many gifts, all he accepted was a horn for calling the faithful to prayer. This act eventually led to the establishment of the Franciscan Custody of the Holy Land.
Sixth Crusade 12281229
Main article: Sixth Crusade
Emperor Frederick II had repeatedly vowed a crusade but failed to live up to his words, for which he was excommunicated by Pope Gregory IX in 1228. He nonetheless set sail from Brindisi, landed in Palestine, and through diplomacy he achieved unexpected success: Jerusalem, Nazareth, and Bethlehem were delivered to the crusaders for a period of ten years.


19th century depiction of a victorious Saladin.
In 1229 after failing to conquer Egypt, Frederick II of the Holy Roman Empire, made a peace treaty with Al-Kamil, the ruler of Egypt. This treaty allowed Christians to rule over most of Jerusalem, while the Muslims were given control of the Dome of the Rock and the Al-Aksa mosque. The peace brought about by this treaty lasted for about ten years.[34] Many of the Muslims though were not happy with Al-Kamil for giving up control of Jerusalem and in 1244, following a siege, the Muslims regained control of the city.[26]
Seventh Crusade 12481254
Main article: Seventh Crusade
The papal interests represented by the Templars brought on a conflict with Egypt in 1243, and in the following year a Khwarezmian force summoned by the latter stormed Jerusalem. The crusaders were drawn into battle at La Forbie in Gaza. The crusader army and its Bedouin mercenaries were completely defeated within forty-eight hours by Baibars' force of Khwarezmian tribesmen. This battle is considered by many historians to have been the death knell to the Kingdom of Outremer. Although this provoked no widespread outrage in Europe as the fall of Jerusalem in 1187 had done, Louis IX of France organized a crusade against Egypt from 1248 to 1254, leaving from the newly constructed port of Aigues-Mortes in southern France. It was a failure, and Louis spent much of the crusade living at the court of the crusader kingdom in Acre. In the midst of this crusade was the first Shepherds' Crusade in 1251.
Eighth Crusade 1270
Main article: Eighth Crusade
The eighth Crusade was organized by Louis IX in 1270, again sailing from Aigues-Mortes, initially to come to the aid of the remnants of the crusader states in Syria. However, the crusade was diverted to Tunis, where Louis spent only two months before dying. For his efforts, Louis was later canonised. The Eighth Crusade is sometimes counted as the Seventh, if the Fifth and Sixth Crusades are counted as a single crusade. The Ninth Crusade is sometimes also counted as part of the Eighth.
Ninth Crusade 12711272
Main article: Ninth Crusade
The future Edward I of England undertook another expedition against Baibars in 1271, after having accompanied Louis on the Eighth Crusade. Louis died in Tunisia. The Ninth Crusade was deemed a failure and ended the Crusades in the Middle East.[35]
In their later years, faced with the threat of the Egyptian Mamluks, the Crusaders' hopes rested with a Franco-Mongol alliance. The Ilkhanate's Mongols were thought to be sympathetic to Christianity, and the Frankish princes were most effective in gathering their help, engineering their invasions of the Middle East on several occasions.[citation needed] Although the Mongols successfully attacked as far south as Damascus on these campaigns, the ability to effectively coordinate with Crusades from the west was repeatedly frustrated most notably at the Battle of Ain Jalut in 1260. The Mamluks, led by Baibars, eventually made good their pledge to cleanse the entire Middle East of the Franks. With the fall of Antioch (126, Tripoli (1289), and Acre (1291), those Christians unable to leave the cities were massacred or enslaved and the last traces of Christian rule in the Levant disappeared.[36][37]
Aftermath
The island of Ruad, three kilometers from the Syrian shore, was occupied for several years by the Knights Templar but was ultimately lost to the Mamluks in the Siege of Ruad on September 26, 1302. The Armenian Kingdom of Cilicia, which was not itself a crusader state, and was not Latin Christian, but was closely associated with the crusader states and was ruled by the Latin Christian Lusignan dynasty for its last 34 years, survived until 1375. Other echoes of the crusader states survived for longer, but well away from the Holy Land itself. The Knights of St John carved out a new territory based on the Aegean island of Rhodes, which they ruled until 1522. Cyprus remained under the rule of the House of Lusignan until 1474/89 (the precise date depends on how Venice's highly unusual takeover is interpreted - see Caterina Cornaro) and subsequently that of Venice until 1570. By this time the Knights of St John had moved to Malta - even further from the Holy Land - which they ruled until 1798.
Northern Crusades (Baltic and Germany)


The Teutonic Knights in Pskov in 1240 as depicted in Sergei Eisenstein's Alexander Nevsky (193.
Main article: Northern Crusades
The Crusades in the Baltic Sea area and in Central Europe were efforts by (mostly German) Christians to subjugate and convert the peoples of these areas to Christianity. These Crusades ranged from the 12th century, contemporaneous with the Second Crusade, to the 16th century.
Contemporaneous with the Second Crusade, Saxons and Danes fought against Polabian Slavs in the 1147 Wendish Crusade. In the 13th century, the Teutonic Knights led Germans, Poles, and Pomeranians against the Old Prussians during the Prussian Crusade.
In 1198 German Crusaders started Livonian Crusade. Despite numerous setbacks and rebellions, by 1290 Livonians, Latgalians, Selonians, Estonians (including Oeselians), Curonians and Semigallians had been all gradually subjugated. Denmark and Sweden also participated in fight against Estonians.
Between 1232 and 1234, there was a crusade against the Stedingers. This crusade was special, because the Stedingers were not heathens or heretics, but fellow Roman Catholics. They were free Frisian farmers who resented attempts of the count of Oldenburg and the archbishop Bremen-Hamburg to make an end to their freedoms. The archbishop excommunicated them, and Pope Gregory IX declared a crusade in 1232. The Stedingers were defeated in 1234.
The Teutonic Order's attempts to conquer Orthodox Russia (particularly the Republics of Pskov and Novgorod), an enterprise endorsed by Pope Gregory IX, can also be considered as a part of the Northern Crusades. One of the major blows for the idea of the conquest of Russia was the Battle of the Ice in 1242. With or without the Pope's blessing, Sweden also undertook several crusades against Orthodox Novgorod.
Other
Crusade against the Tatars
In 1259 Mongols led by Burundai and Nogai Khan ravaged the principality of Halych-Volynia, Lithuania and Poland. After that Pope Alexander IV tried without success to create a crusade against the Blue Horde (see Mongol invasion of Poland).
In the 14th century, Khan Tokhtamysh combined the Blue and White Hordes forming the Golden Horde. It seemed that the power of the Golden Horde had begun to rise, but in 1389, Tokhtamysh made the disastrous decision of waging war on his former master, the great Tamerlane. Tamerlane's hordes rampaged through southern Russia, crippling the Golden Horde's economy and practically wiping out its defenses in those lands.
After losing the war, Tokhtamysh was then dethroned by the party of Khan Temur Kutlugh and Emir Edigu, supported by Tamerlane. When Tokhtamysh asked Vytautas the Great for assistance in retaking the Horde, the latter readily gathered a huge army which included Lithuanians, Ruthenians, Russians, Mongols, Moldavians, Poles, Romanians and Teutonic Knights.
In 1398, the huge army moved from Moldavia and conquered the southern steppe all the way to the Dnieper River and northern Crimea. Inspired by their great successes, Vytautas declared a 'Crusade against the Tatars' with Papal backing. Thus, in 1399, the army of Vytautas once again moved on the Horde. His army met the Horde's at the Vorskla River, slightly inside Lithuanian territory.
Although the Lithuanian army was well equipped with cannon, it could not resist a rear attack from Edigu's reserve units. Vytautas hardly escaped alive. Many princes of his kinpossibly as many as 20were killed (for example, Stefan Musat, Prince of Moldavia and two of his brothers, while a fourth was badly injured[citation needed]), and the victorious Tatars besieged Kiev. "And the Christian blood flowed like water, up to the Kievan walls," as one chronicler put it. Meanwhile, Temur Kutlugh died from the wounds received in the battle, and Tokhtamysh was killed by one of his own men.
Crusades in the Balkans
To counter the expanding Ottoman Empire, several crusades were launched in the 15th century. The most notable are:
the Crusade of Nicopolis (1396) organized by Sigismund of Luxemburg king of Hungary culminated in the Battle of Nicopolis
the Crusade of Varna (1444) led by the Polish-Hungarian king W&#322;adys&#322;aw Warne&#324;czyk ended in the Battle of Varna
and the Crusade of 1456 organized to lift the Siege of Belgrade led by John Hunyadi and Giovanni da Capistrano
Aragonese Crusade
The Aragonese Crusade, or Crusade of Aragón, was declared by Pope Martin IV against the King of Aragón, Peter III the Great, in 1284 and 1285.
Alexandrian Crusade
The Alexandrian Crusade of October 1365 was a minor seaborne crusade against Muslim Alexandria led by Peter I of Cyprus. His motivation was at least as commercial as religious.
Hussite Crusade
The Hussite Crusade(s), also known as the "Hussite Wars," or the "Bohemian Wars," involved the military actions against and amongst the followers of Jan Hus in Bohemia in the period 1420 to circa 1434. The Hussite Wars were arguably the first European war in which hand-held gunpowder weapons such as muskets made a decisive contribution. The Taborite faction of the Hussite warriors were basically infantry, and their many defeats of larger armies with heavily armoured knights helped affect the infantry revolution. In the end, it was an inconclusive war.
Swedish Crusades
The Swedish conquest of Finland in the Middle Ages has traditionally been divided into three "crusades": the First Swedish Crusade around 1155 AD, the Second Swedish Crusade about 1249 AD and the Third Swedish Crusade in 1293 AD.
The First Swedish Crusade is purely legendary, and according to most historians today, never took place as described in the legend and did not result in any ties between Finland and Sweden. For the most part, it was made up in the late 13th century to date the Swedish rule in Finland further back in time. No historical record has also survived describing the second one, but it probably did take place and ended up in the concrete conquest of southwestern Finland. The third one was against Novgorod, and is properly documented by both parties of the conflict.[citation needed]
According to archaeological finds, Finland was largely Christian already before the said crusades. Thus the "crusades" can rather be seen as ordinary expeditions of conquest whose main target was territorial gain. The expeditions were dubbed as actual crusades only in the 19th century by the national-romanticist Swedish and Finnish historians.

Are we reading and understanding yet? It's in English, for your convenience.

These immigrants should really learn Native American...
I mean, If your going to live here, learn the language.

The fact of the matter is, Christianity is a weapon of MASS destruction. Are we learning yet? Comprehending recorded FACTS!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

I am always amused at the way ppl read the Bible their entire lives, or go to church and hear the stories over and over again. 

It's a single book.  I mean if you can't read a book twice and "get it"....there is something wrong with either the book or the reader.

I am willing to give the benefit of the doubt to the majority of readers/listeners .... which leaves me to chuckle....something is definitely wrong with that book. 

"Now let me tell you, what I just told you "really" means....


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I am always amused at the way ppl read the Bible their entire lives, or go to church and hear the stories over and over again.
> 
> It's a single book.  I mean if you can't read a book twice and "get it"....there is something wrong with either the book or the reader.
> 
> ...


I pitty them, but at the same time envy them. Pitty for the people raised on it, with no chance at arriving at their own conclusion. Envy for the ones who REALLY believe it. What a comforting feeling it must be to think a "GOD" is with you.

Do you think he's ALWAYS watching? What a pervert!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't agree with "no chance". I was raised a catholic....went to a old style Polish run school. Communion, confirmation, confessional, nuns is black ninja penguin suits talking in Polish/english mix.

I broke free, it can be done. At some point you just have to want to grow up. No one can take you to the next level....it's a lonely and steep road.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I can't agree with "no chance". I was raised a catholic....went to a old style Polish run school. Communion, confirmation, confessional, nuns is black ninja penguin suits talking in Polish/english mix.
> 
> I broke free, it can be done. At some point you just have to want to grow up. No one can take you to the next level....it's a lonely and steep road.


All will be revealed.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> .... which leaves me to chuckle....something is definitely wrong with that book.
> .


Yeah the fact that it defies your precious science.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> I pitty them, but at the same time envy them. Pitty for the people raised on it, with no chance at arriving at their own conclusion. Envy for the ones who REALLY believe it. What a comforting feeling it must be to think a "GOD" is with you.
> 
> Do you think he's ALWAYS watching? What a pervert!


 You are so confused, but then again you evolved from primitive life forms, what did I expect?

You deny you have a soul? Does absence of soul mean your an animal? No that would be an insult to animals.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll gladly keep science, anything that "defies" it... hate to break it to ya, isn't real.

How's that computer workin' out for ya?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You are so confused, but then again you evolved from primitive life forms, what did I expect?
> 
> You deny you have a soul? Does absence of soul mean your an animal? No that would be an insult to animals.


Humans _*are*_ animals, tool. Specifically advanced primates.

Get an education, Jesus would be ashamed to have a follower like you.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How's that computer workin' out for ya?


why would you say this?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Humans _*are*_ animals, tool. Specifically advanced primates.
> 
> Get an education, Jesus would be ashamed to have a follower like you.


I still love you pad.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Yeah the fact that it defies your precious science.


You're right.. science disagrees with talking snakes and walking on water. (or is that physics   )


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You are so confused, but then again you evolved from primitive life forms, what did I expect?
> 
> You deny you have a soul? Does absence of soul mean your an animal? No that would be an insult to animals.


If I'm confused why is the ENTIRE animal Kingdom ATHEIST? 

I can smell the fear already...How horrifying to you to conceive that you are NOT SPECIAL.

OK Dude, you ARE SPECIAL, VERY SPECIAL.

Go pray for my salvation...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> why would you say this?


Holy SHIT! I thought they were poking fun at you but you really are a slow one...Aren't ya?

That computer is 100% based on science...

Again, why won't you have faith in the government, or a car salesman, or a human walking down the street at night, but some imaginary friend...

Sit down, before you fall...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Holy SHIT! I thought they were poking fun at you but you really are a slow one...Aren't ya?
> 
> That computer is 100% based on science...
> 
> ...


Clean up on aisle Christianity, clean up on aisle Christianity...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> If I'm confused why is the ENTIRE animal Kingdom ATHEIST?
> 
> I can smell the fear already...How horrifying to you to conceive that you are NOT SPECIAL.
> 
> ...



R u joking?...Oh nvm thats right you talk to animals and they all tell you that they are athiest.

I fear nothing because i am protected.

You are the ones missing out on life, have you ever heard the quote ''Ask and you shall recieve"? 

whenever I pray for anything it falls smack in my lap.Are you going to tell me that its just a coincidence that this happens on a regular basis the same day i pray for it?

I think not.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

keep living in delusion you darn alien.


----------



## justperk (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> R u joking?...Oh nvm thats right you talk to animals and they all tell you that they are athiest.
> 
> I fear nothing because i am protected.
> 
> ...


damn dude..i need to figure out that technique of prayer and share it with all of the poor and sick Christians cuz obviously god didnt let them in on the secret.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> R u joking?...Oh nvm thats right you talk to animals and they all tell you that they are athiest.
> 
> I fear nothing because i am protected.
> 
> ...


thats not "god" giving it to you though, thats 100% you doing it. the very same things happen to me. I can in a sense "will" things to happen, and they do...very very often. and by often i mean...i do this several times a day. so i can totally understand that its not coincidence when it happens. but thats just you using force of will to bring desirable things into your reality. our minds and our consciousness are far more powerful than people seem to realize. that doesnt mean that theres a god above us giving us these things that we ask for...we're giving them to ourselves by simply willing it to happen


----------



## justperk (Apr 6, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> thats not "god" giving it to you though, thats 100% you doing it. the very same things happen to me. I can in a sense "will" things to happen, and they do...very very often. and by often i mean...i do this several times a day. so i can totally understand that its not coincidence when it happens. but thats just you using force of will to bring desirable things into your reality. our minds and our consciousness is far more powerful than people seem to realize. that doesnt mean that theres a god above us giving us these things that we ask for...we're giving them to ourselves by simply willing it to happen


exactly..well put


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 6, 2010)

justperk said:


> exactly..well put


i honestly think that if people knew how to exercise their mental power, they would be able to heal their own illnesses without the use of medication. when i get sick, like i feel a cold or flu coming on...i meditate a lot. i focus on the parts of my body that are the most affected, like my throat, lungs, etc. and try to fill those areas with healing thoughts and i sort of imagine those parts full of red "sick energy" and while i meditate i visualize the redness in those parts, and then i visualize white healing energy replacing the red sick energy...and im almost always better in a day or 2. i never get seriously ill...i guess in a way i force my body to make itself better...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i honestly think that if people knew how to exercise their mental power, they would be able to heal their own illnesses without the use of medication. when i get sick, like i feel a cold or flu coming on...i meditate a lot. i focus on the parts of my body that are the most affected, like my throat, lungs, etc. and try to fill those areas with healing thoughts and i sort of imagine those parts full of red "sick energy" and while i meditate i visualize the redness in those parts, and then i visualize white healing energy replacing the red sick energy...and im almost always better in a day or 2. i never get seriously ill...i guess in a way i force my body to make itself better...


gese i just want to gobble those lips up every time i see them.....anyway its not always material things like my house, but things that are not in my power to change.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 6, 2010)

oh my science

did you graduate high school?


----------



## BurnGreen (Apr 6, 2010)

Why is everyone so concerned on who created what? The most important question is why don't we value life or the Earth itself? People spend too much time looking up for an answer to the meaning of life when right below there noses their fellow beings are being slaughtered and oppressed in the name of GOD. 
If Whoever or whatever created all this has emotions I'm sured they'd be pissed at how we are polluting our air,water, and soil while enslaving the poorest nations to make it possible and not a single religion is doing anything to stop it or slow it down.
Priests are ordained pedophiles, clerics are narrowminded militants, monks are timid recluses. No book or building can replace the spirituality you feel in the middle of a forest or jungle. Stare upon a waterfall and hopefully you will not wonder who put it there, but marvel at it's raw power and beauty. 
*When a finger points to the moon, the imbecile looks at the finger*


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> gese i just want to gobble those lips up every time i see them.....anyway its not always material things like my house, but things that are not in my power to change.


lol well thank you dude 

i change things that shouldnt be in my power to change...and i know that im the one doing it. i have this thing with the weather...i have since i was really little. i've been able to get the weather to do exactly what i want just by willing it to happen. i do it in front of other people too, so i know its not just me being delusional lol. but i can get it to stop raining probably 9/10 times, just by focusing really hard on willing the rain to stop. and i've been doing that for years now. i've influenced the weather hundreds of times. my friends arent even weirded out by it anymore because of how often i do it. i can influence most, if not all of my reality, just by sheer force of will. my friends come to me all the time asking me to do things for them...i've helped a lot of people this way..with healing and protecting, etc.


----------



## BurnGreen (Apr 6, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i honestly think that if people knew how to exercise their mental power, they would be able to heal their own illnesses without the use of medication. when i get sick, like i feel a cold or flu coming on...i meditate a lot. i focus on the parts of my body that are the most affected, like my throat, lungs, etc. and try to fill those areas with healing thoughts and i sort of imagine those parts full of red "sick energy" and while i meditate i visualize the redness in those parts, and then i visualize white healing energy replacing the red sick energy...and im almost always better in a day or 2. i never get seriously ill...i guess in a way i force my body to make itself better...


 Awesome! I keep hearing about two point healing and I know it to be possible. The whole universe is made of vibrating strings that our eyes translate into tangible meaning, but there is so much more left unseen. The power of the mind is something that mankind has barely tapped into. Imagine if the group that created the atomic bomb had instead worked on free energy for the world how our civilization might be?


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 6, 2010)

BurnGreen said:


> Why is everyone so concerned on who created what? The most important question is why don't we value life or the Earth itself? People spend too much time looking up for an answer to the meaning of life when right below there noses their fellow beings are being slaughtered and oppressed in the name of GOD.
> If Whoever or whatever created all this has emotions I'm sured they'd be pissed at how we are polluting our air,water, and soil while enslaving the poorest nations to make it possible and not a single religion is doing anything to stop it or slow it down.
> Priests are ordained pedophiles, clerics are narrowminded militants, monks are timid recluses. No book or building can replace the spirituality you feel in the middle of a forest or jungle. Stare upon a waterfall and hopefully you will not wonder who put it there, but marvel at it's raw power and beauty.
> *When a finger points to the moon, the imbecile looks at the finger*


im in total agreement with you here  

i dont really care *how* we all got here. we're here now, so lets be useful in the meantime. i mean, dont get me wrong, i'd love to explain certain events in my life that are as of current, unexplainable. and thats why i want to pursue sciences as my career. but some things are just not in within our grasp right now. and i believe that "how we got here" is a concept that we're no where near figuring out yet. maybe someday...but definitely not within my lifetime.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 6, 2010)

BurnGreen said:


> Awesome! I keep hearing about two point healing and I know it to be possible. The whole universe is made of vibrating strings that our eyes translate into tangible meaning, but there is so much more left unseen. The power of the mind is something that mankind has barely tapped into. Imagine if the group that created the atomic bomb had instead worked on free energy for the world how our civilization might be?


i think about things like that all the time...like how far advanced would we be if we all just devoted our energies to progressing sciences, exploring our planet and space, and formulating new ideas...instead of creating wars and weapons and wealth.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> All will be revealed.


Ahh yes, the 2000 year old bumper sticker..... it's gonna happen soon ... wait.... soon....wait.....soon.....wait....soon....

I'll stick with being able to go to bed myth free and able to acknowledge I don't have the answer.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> lol well thank you dude
> 
> i change things that shouldnt be in my power to change...and i know that im the one doing it. i have this thing with the weather...i have since i was really little. i've been able to get the weather to do exactly what i want just by willing it to happen. i do it in front of other people too, so i know its not just me being delusional lol. but i can get it to stop raining probably 9/10 times, just by focusing really hard on willing the rain to stop. and i've been doing that for years now. i've influenced the weather hundreds of times. my friends arent even weirded out by it anymore because of how often i do it. i can influence most, if not all of my reality, just by sheer force of will. my friends come to me all the time asking me to do things for them...i've helped a lot of people this way..with healing and protecting, etc.



If I was the weather I would change for those lips anyday.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you know if I BEAT MY HEAD ON THE KEYBOARD 98 times, I make 4 words? Just figured it out...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 6, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> R u joking?...Oh nvm thats right you talk to animals and they all tell you that they are athiest.
> 
> I fear nothing because i am protected.
> 
> ...


Where do animals prey? When? You ARE special!

Say you believe that animals are religious, come on. Say it. OH, DAMN! And do you pray for N-P-K's too!

Dear Lord, please bless this dirt. Give it a balance that's Nitrogen dominant for Veg, then kick up the P-K's for flower, oh Lord.

And bless the spider mites, that they may find enzymes not from my plants.

ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 6, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Where do animals prey? When? You ARE special!
> 
> Say you believe that animals are religious, come on. Say it. OH, DAMN! And do you pray for N-P-K's too!
> 
> ...



damn you should look into doing standup your hilarious.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

We're not missing out on life at all.... What a ridiculous thing to say...

We ARE missing out on a superstitious way of living... and again.... that's FINE by me.


----------



## OutDaCloset (Apr 6, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i think about things like that all the time...like how far advanced would we be if we all just devoted our energies to progressing sciences, exploring our planet and space, and formulating new ideas...instead of creating wars and weapons and wealth.


I always think about that too. There has been so much money, time, and energy put into destructrion and regress instead of abolishing hunger and astronomical progress. The sad reality tho, is that man is set in his ways and the earth will not be able to support our greedy and blind actions too much longer *2012*


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 7, 2010)

If we really want to get rid of world hunger, all we need to do is to get 420haze to pray to his magic unicorn (or whatever he's into). 420haze... whatever you pray for magically falls into your lap - why don't you get on some of the world's problems?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

2012 .... superstition replacing superstition.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 7, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> If we really want to get rid of world hunger, all we need to do is to get 420haze to pray to his magic unicorn (or whatever he's into). 420haze... whatever you pray for magically falls into your lap - why don't you get on some of the world's problems?


do you mind if i attempt to answer this? 

i can only affect my reality and the realities of those around me. i dont know the people around the world so im unable to help them. in order for me to manipulate my reality or the reality of others, i have to know them. i have to be familiar with their energy. so i wouldnt be able to help people unless i was familiar with them.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> 2012 .... superstition replacing superstition.


its one of the few superstitions that i actually consider. i have no idea what will happen in 2012, if anything at all...but im not going to rule it out. those mayans were some smart folks, so im just waiting to see


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 7, 2010)

is this shit REALLY still going on? sorry for the double post but im going bact to page 3 for a sec and repeat myself



KaleoXxX said:


> its pointless to argue religion with people. what do you want to gain by proving the existence of a god to people on the internet?
> 
> i personally dont believe in god. i think people who design their lives off of a book that was written 2000 years ago and then changed so many times are just fooling themselves. i do understand the miracle of our existence is astounding, dont get me wrong. i just dont see why there needs to have be a creator for life to keep going on
> 
> to say people who dont believe in god are ignorant is just a stupid statement. most atheists i know, such as my self are well informed about religion. we know what it offers and we decided it was not for us. i think people who honestly believe theyll get into heaven if they follow the 10 commandments, go to church on sunday and confess all theyre sins to a priest are just fooling themselves into thinking there a better person than they are. if heaven and hell do exist, if your a rapist no amount of hail marrys will save your ass from burning


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 7, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> do you mind if i attempt to answer this?
> 
> i can only affect my reality and the realities of those around me. i dont know the people around the world so im unable to help them. in order for me to manipulate my reality or the reality of others, i have to know them. i have to be familiar with their energy. so i wouldnt be able to help people unless i was familiar with them.



Be my guest sweetlips. I always love hearing your opinions


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> its one of the few superstitions that i actually consider. i have no idea what will happen in 2012, if anything at all...but im not going to rule it out. those mayans were some smart folks, so im just waiting to see


The Mayans don't predict the end of anything. It's just the end of their calendar.... like a record.... they would have simply flipped it....had their culture survived.

Not the end.... just the end of the calendar cycle.... 

But there si no harm in waiting for 2012....  Just don't expect anything mystical or cataclysmic to occur.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> The Mayans don't predict the end of anything. It's just the end of their calendar.... like a record.... they would have simply flipped it....had their culture survived.
> 
> Not the end.... just the end of the calendar cycle....
> 
> But there si no harm in waiting for 2012....  Just don't expect anything mystical or cataclysmic to occur.



Cant belive im agreeing with a troll but agreed these are
facts.


----------



## slomoking13 (Apr 7, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Cant belive im agreeing with a troll but agreed these are
> facts.


Somehow i always seem to find humor in irony


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Right?  ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 7, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Cant belive im agreeing with a troll but agreed these are
> facts.


Pot, meet kettle...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 7, 2010)

If you put a Mayan calendar on a Phonograph and play it backwards, you can hear them laughing at the stupid white devils...


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 7, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Cant belive im agreeing with a troll but agreed these are
> facts.


Pot, meet kettle...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> its one of the few superstitions that i actually consider. i have no idea what will happen in 2012, if anything at all...but im not going to rule it out. those mayans were some smart folks, so im just waiting to see



Mayans were smart eh? Honestly I don't think man is too much smarter than his ancestors. Our societal/technological prowess is foundational, layering one on top of the other. Someone makes a discovery....others hone it, reshape it, improve, and so on. This is exactly why "writing" is the greatest invention man has ever made, bar none. Without the ability to put down ideas and techniques with precision, we wouldn't have hardly any of the things we take for granted.

Now back to the clever Mayans... 

We all talk about the end of their calendar.... but tell me.... do you know what is the "beginning" of their calendar....meaning....when they thought the Earth began?

Hmmm??? 11,000 B.C. 

Off by a few BILLION years....  So don't worry about their predetermined ending.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Mayans were smart eh? Honestly I don't think man is too much smarter than his ancestors. Our societal/technological prowess is foundational, layering one on top of the other. Someone makes a discovery....others hone it, reshape it, improve, and so on. This is exactly why "writing" is the greatest invention man has ever made, bar none. Without the ability to put down ideas and techniques with precision, we wouldn't have hardly any of the things we take for granted.
> 
> Now back to the clever Mayans...
> 
> ...


And some would say that the Mayans were predicting Man Kind's existence, in which case they were only off by 100,000 some odd years. Either way...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 7, 2010)

The Mayans were smart, for their day. I'll give them that.

To put things in perspective, this car set a land speed record in 1924...

Pretty fast, for it's time...


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Mayans were smart eh? Honestly I don't think man is too much smarter than his ancestors. Our societal/technological prowess is foundational, layering one on top of the other. Someone makes a discovery....others hone it, reshape it, improve, and so on. This is exactly why "writing" is the greatest invention man has ever made, bar none. Without the ability to put down ideas and techniques with precision, we wouldn't have hardly any of the things we take for granted.


More precisely language was the greatest invention but writing is closely tied to it. 
Without our big brains and the ability to think in the abstract our language would be limited as would our technology. However, it's that same ability that creates religion. One of the signs archeologists use to determine when hominids became really human, is whether there are signs such as that, either cave paintings and how they treated their dead, whether they had thoughts of an afterlife. 

It's pretty interesting to me how science and religion are closely tied to each other by how our brains evolved.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Some will say anything..... some folks smash square pegs into round holes....


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Some will say anything..... some folks smash square pegs into round holes....


It's called tapping, and it threads a hole.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 8, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> The Mayans don't predict the end of anything. It's just the end of their calendar.... like a record.... they would have simply flipped it....had their culture survived.
> 
> Not the end.... just the end of the calendar cycle....
> 
> But there si no harm in waiting for 2012....  Just don't expect anything mystical or cataclysmic to occur.


yes, the end of an age. thats what they predicted. but i dont know...i think that there may be more to 2012 than people seem to think. im waiting. im not worrying about it or anything, but im waiting to see if anything happens


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Apr 8, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> yes, the end of an age. thats what they predicted. but i dont know...i think that there may be more to 2012 than people seem to think. im waiting. im not worrying about it or anything, but im waiting to see if anything happens


we make our whiskey and our own smoke too!!

country boys can survive!!


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 8, 2010)

Puss & Dog they get together, Whats wrong with loving one another? Cuz Puss & Dog them get together, Whats wrong with you my brother?


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Apr 8, 2010)

Thomas Paine said:


> I've got a question for you. Who or what created the "Creator"?


Oh, Snap!


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 8, 2010)

He exists either outside time (where cause and effect do not operate), or within multiple dimensions of time (such that there is no beginning of gods plane of time) . Hence god is eternal having never been created.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 8, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> He exists either outside time (where cause and effect do not operate), or within multiple dimensions of time (such that there is no beginning of gods plane of time) . Hence god is eternal having never been created.


Magic. Got it.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 8, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Magic. Got it.



its because of people like you that he gave up on communication. what the fuck is the point of trying to show a blind man the light.If you had any intelligence you would realize his reasoning. Would you go out of your way to preach to me your idiotic religion? uhhmmmm.......................No , didnt think so.

CASE MUTHA FUCKIN CLOSED.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

OR .... it is quite obvious to most logical ppl, that your explanation is CLEARLY made up!

That's a fail....


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 8, 2010)

You show me a man that loses a leg and then grows it BACK... then i'll say i've seen a miracle.

Until then... Zzz Zzz


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 8, 2010)

420ezah420 is reporting engine failure again...

I'll take the parachute, you have this magic wand...

See you at the bottom Harry Potter...

"My make believe friend will beat you up!" 

You can't combat intelligence with insanity, but if it makes you feel better at the end of the day...

If one wanted to, one could track your ISP address, thus acquiring more evidence of your existence than you have of your "GOD". 

Weird...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

[youtube]IwgpGmAtEGI[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 8, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> [youtube]IwgpGmAtEGI[/youtube]


This one NEVER gets old...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 9, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> This one NEVER gets old...



Boy I love arguing with misinformed children.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 9, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Boy I love arguing with misinformed children.


You play with invisible friends and you're concerned about me?

It is, of course, easier to focus your attention on others than face the illogical, fractured train of thought you call sanity...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2010)

yes, you are misinformed in delusion Afrawfraw .... fraw fraw fraw...

Just drink the kool aid!!! What's wrong with you??!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 9, 2010)

But I don't want another cracker father...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2010)

Is that you son? 

I'll send the support check next week....promise.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 9, 2010)

Kool aid, crackers, and MAGIC! What fun religion is...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2010)

If you aren't superstitious .... you are backward....


----------



## Ring'n (Apr 9, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Boy I love arguing with misinformed children.



Your still here?
Find a hobby, and something more constructive to do.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2010)

Trolling is a hobby.... For the emotionally impaired.....


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 9, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/318991-forum-troll-sightings.html


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ring'n said:


> Your still here?
> Find a hobby, and something more constructive to do.



Take your own advice, I cant help it if you wake up and fly to my forum to leave your remarks of vanity.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 10, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Take your own advice, I cant help it if you wake up and fly to my forum to leave your remarks of vanity.


You guys should really look into this on your own & stop using the easy route by taking a foolish persons word for it.

Yeah I know the guys who fooled you with theyre delusional revolution.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2010)

I love it when you talk to urself online.....


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2010)

Out of body experience or Multiple Personality Disorder...It's a fine line.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2010)

Loves the sound of his own keyboard?  oh wait...


----------



## Johan Liebert (Apr 10, 2010)

In my mind, a proper atheist is someone who is skeptical of everything. That is, he wants it proven. Through the scientific method, we have found a largely infallible way of learning new things by suggesting an idea, testing it rigorously, and adjusting our knowledge to reflect the new findings. Bad ideas are always welcome, but if they cannot stand up to the scrutiny of the intellectual community, they crumble under the weight of their untruth and disappear. Where a theist looks at the sky and says, "God has blessed us this day with a gorgeous blue sky," an atheist says, "why is the sky blue?" and endeavors to find out further. There is nothing inherently wrong with not wanting to dig further in, if you're satisfied with your beliefs then that should be enough. However, a skeptical person like myself is not satisfied to stop there, and will go on to read about air particles reflecting the blue frequency in sunlight.

So on to your question: where did it come from? We don't know. Any atheist who claims to have that answer is a bald-faced liar. There is nothing wrong in not knowing--it's swearing by what we know to be untrue when things get sticky. As Thomas Jefferson said, "Ignorance is preferable to error, and he is less remote from the truth who believes nothing than he who believes what is wrong." That very easily sums up the ease with which atheists dismiss religion.

The most popular theories say something like this: it is believed that all the matter (atoms) in the universe have always existed in one way, shape or form. For instance, if you burn a scrap of weed, you do not destroy it--you simply change its form to that of smoke. Those atoms will continue to float on through the air, perhaps landing somewhere and remaining as flecks of dust for decades or centuries before being blown someplace else to perhaps get lost in dirt and then absorbed into another plant. But the atoms will always exist, you see? 

The Big Bang idea, basically, suggests that at one point all that matter was floating around in a very hot and gassy space until something (we don't know what) combusted and created a massive explosion. It suggests that all the matter was sent hurtling outward (an idea which draws from our current maps of space which accurately depict that our galaxies are actually getting farther away from one initial place).

Another idea applies the concept of a singularity in space where the matter and anti-matter (something else we know exists) were about even...ergo, if an anti-particle and a particle in space were to touch, they would eliminate each other, ceasing to exist. At some point there would have to have been an unbalance in the favor of matter (something we are trying to explain through the research of people like those fellas with the big atom-smashing Hadron Collider) which would have led to the big bang favoring matter over anti-matter.

There's also a lot of dark matter out in space (actually, most matter in space is dark matter) which we are still as-of-yet unable to even see due to its ridiculous darkness. Crazy, right?

In short, we atheists don't have the answers. But unlike theists, we have not settled on an explanation which cannot be proven. We continue to trek forward, trying to find new explanations which fit perfectly into the existing jig-saw puzzle of known scientific facts.

There's no reason for theists and atheists not to get along. Unfortunately, many modern religions demand evangelism and the recruitment of new member which bothers atheists. Similarly, there are know-it-alls who are so satisfied by proving other people wrong that they get smug in their atheism, and sit around trying to treat theists like children. I think everyone could use a little growing up.


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 10, 2010)

Since when did this site discuss religious crap! I would think this would be the last place people should get into this shit! Who cares what someone else believes, your not going to make them believe what you want or get the answers you feel you deserve so just leave well enough alone. I thought everyone here was without drama. LAME!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2010)

bonnie'n'klyde said:


> Since when did this site discuss religious crap! I would think this would be the last place people should get into this shit! Who cares what someone else believes, your not going to make them believe what you want or get the answers you feel you deserve so just leave well enough alone. I thought everyone here was without drama. LAME!


We're discussing the Universe...You want the 3rd floor, son. Do take care...


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 10, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> We're discussing the Universe...You want the 3rd floor, son. Do take care...


3rd floor? 

I believe purple elephants invaded us some time ago, from them came fairy princess' and giant horned giraffes. Eventually, we came along just to discuss how our lives will not be affected by trying to know any of this. 

I am not trying to argue with anyone.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2010)

I choose to live an examined life.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I choose to live an examined life.


Which argument, were we arguing?

We're not trying to enlist Atheists...As you stated.

We're just discussing the universe as we see it through our filters...

There was this troll, but I think he's gone...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 10, 2010)

WOOOOOOHOOOO! Wrong quote there! YA! This is some good medicine...


----------



## DobermanGuy (Apr 10, 2010)

I read this the other day. Its an arguement that was made after someone said that we didnt come from apes. I am not the author. I am atheist. Not sure if this has been posted.



> You are a metabolic organism.
> As such, you are basically a collection of replicative proteins that function according to metabolic chemical reactions and processes. A virus is similar, in that it too is a replicative protein complete with mutable DNA and RNA, just as you have. But viruses lack metabolism, and so may not be considered to be alive in the same manner that you definitely are.
> 
> You are a eukaryote.
> ...


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 10, 2010)

Originally I wasn't speaking about you I was talking about the person that started the post. I hadn't read far enough to read what you guys were saying. As for recruiting people to be atheist....I don't much care, I consider myself to be some form of atheist or agnostic or whatever....there is so much crap out there that at this point if there is a god and he is loving the way christians say than he should understand my heart is in the right place...I refuse to live my life planning for the end. 

Anyway...carry on! Sorry if I disturbed your healthy debate!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 10, 2010)

[youtube]UF3yb1g30Io&NR[/youtube]


----------



## bonnie'n'klyde (Apr 10, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> [youtube]UF3yb1g30Io&NR[/youtube]



Amen!...I have never been able to put my thoughts into such great words...thanks for that! 

+1


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 12, 2010)

whats with the videos you all know I dont watch foolish vids.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

Whew!!! man we were all getting worried about you dude!! I spent the better part of the day PM'ng everyone on this thread if they have seen you around!!!

man...glad you made it back!!!!


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 12, 2010)

uhmmm...........ok. The thread got off topic.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh...so watch the video...in which a lay person completely destroys religion... easily.

oh wait you don't watch TV...


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 12, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> I read this the other day. Its an arguement that was made after someone said that we didnt come from apes. I am not the author. I am atheist. Not sure if this has been posted.


Great post! I think I may have pointed out the evidence of the twin nested hierarchy but not in so much detail. 

AronRa has a video that explains it well.
[youtube]5MXTBGcyNuc[/youtube]


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 12, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Great post! I think I may have pointed out the evidence of the twin nested hierarchy but not in so much detail.
> 
> AronRa has a video that explains it well.
> [youtube]5MXTBGcyNuc[/youtube]




lies, tales, and exxagerations.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 12, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> lies, tales, and exxagerations.


VERY GOOD! 1 out of 3 ain't bad.

The other two are fingers and mouths.

Better luck next time!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't argue against his logic however.... I can't even find it.

All I know is his posts help out atheists everywhere.... anyone on the fence about atheism that comes along and reads his reasoning ...knows which path to go...wow. 

A big TY!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 13, 2010)

Here! Here!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

He doesn't watch TV.... but believes a 2000 year old anonymous book put together by the same ppl which have sucked trillions of bucks from the world using the every same book. 

Now that is higher end thinking.... right?


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> lies, tales, and exxagerations.


are you able to explain to us HOW it was "lies, tales, and exaggerations"? are we supposed to believe you just because you say its so? come on dude...you dont honestly think that reply was good enough do you? you need to explain WHY you say that. stop being a tool and get your argument together already...seriously.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 13, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> are you able to explain to us HOW it was "lies, tales, and exaggerations"? are we supposed to believe you just because you say its so? come on dude...you dont honestly think that reply was good enough do you? you need to explain WHY you say that. stop being a tool and get your argument together already...seriously.


I don't think he can...

Or he would've presented something by now.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

and to think i have friends that actually ponder the idea of giants walking the earth, mythology characters that they believe are real (centaur, etc.), and that people lived to be 900 years old back in the day; i love the guys and ive been friends with them since childhood, but that is slightly ridiculous.

Sorry,lol, i just though of that. Their aunt asked me if I was religous. I sad" no". She said, "Well you believe in God though right?" I said no again. 
All i could think was "are you fucking kidding me".


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 13, 2010)

i cant believe haze is still around and that hes still trying to argue this with us....

hes an obvious troll


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

He just is lonely....and wants attention....of any kind...positive or negative.

he has my sympathy.....in that regard.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 13, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> and to think i have friends that actually ponder the idea of giants walking the earth, mythology characters that they believe are real (centaur, etc.), and that people lived to be 900 years old back in the day; i love the guys and ive been friends with them since childhood, but that is slightly ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry,lol, i just though of that. Their aunt asked me if I was religous. I sad" no". She said, "Well you believe in God though right?" I said no again.
> All i could think was "are you fucking kidding me".


i firmly believe in the existence of so called mythological creatures. i believe in a lot of things that people would think im crazy for...but i dont believe in god the way most people do.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

The problem I have with mythical creatures is...logically...if I believe in one of them...I have to believe in all of them. That makes for a very crowded planet filled with creatures no one sees. That's tough one for me to swallow... 

Except for the tooth fairy.... she's real...and hot.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> whats with the videos you all know I dont watch foolish vids.


 
...the videos are posted because we are exhausted with arguement , facts are facts, and who wants to keep explaining ANYTHING when people won't listen to facts???...

... if your any claim to any creator cannot be sciencetifically examined, how do you feel so absolutely certain your creator exist???...we on the otherhand, refuse to listen to hearsay.... in science, religions were ruled out long ago...the reasons why science says, "no god"....should make you open your eyes a little more. 

...I'm curious what is it that you do believe in? Or, a better question , whats the most convincing literature/teachings you've crossed yourself? ...or have you not done enough research to come to a conclusion on what you believe???

...question, what do you think the results would be if an ape and a pig fucked/crossbread? 
...look in the mirror. ...we are animals, with a conscience....and a great fucking imagination I might add.


...here's another video for you too. 


[youtube]BCpT88Jw-f4&feature[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

That guy is .... phenomenal. He has a great patter and rhythm too.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> The problem I have with mythical creatures is...logically...if I believe in one of them...I have to believe in all of them. That makes for a very crowded planet filled with creatures no one sees. That's tough one for me to swallow...
> 
> Except for the tooth fairy.... she's real...and hot.


i dont necessarily think that if you believe in one of them you have to believe in ALL of them. theres no way that ALL mythological creatures exist...but theres definitely a possibility that SOME of them exist. so i like to research them to find ones that could potentially be real, and then search out more info on those particular ones. just as an example i very strongly believe in fairies. its a long story as to why i believe in them...but i do. they're the most interesting little (or not so little) creatures i've ever encountered. they fascinate me and while i dont see them with my physical senses i can *feel* them with my non physical senses. i know...weird...lol. but thats me i guess...im a weird one! 

and i also want to add that some people do see these creatures. its not that "no one sees them" because some people do. i've seen some rather interesting things in my 24 years...way too many things to think that these beings dont exist. but i can understand that people who've never had an encounter would think its total weirdness and just completely ridiculous lol. for a lot of people the whole "seeing is believing" thing is really true. well, i've seen. and i believe.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

Then which ones and how can you tell?


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Then which ones and how can you tell?


i go with my gut. its not like science with this stuff. theres no right or wrong answer or way to go about things. you just have to feel for it. for example with the fairies, i feel their energy around me. i communicate with them, and they listen. they're little buggers too. they like to steal your possessions and hide them, or move them around to get you all confused. but if im looking for something and i cant find it, i just ask them to give it back and it suddenly turns up right in an open place that i'd already looked at. and thats not coincidence because it happens a lot, like, several times a week. do i *know* for a fact that its fairies and not something else? well...no. but the characteristics of the event is very much typical of the fairies i've learned about from myths, etc. so i add 2+2 together.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

It's the chicken or the egg sarah...

Perhaps...way back...under the very same circumstances....someone invented fairies to fit what they felt. Voila...instant mythical creature born from ourselves to fit a series of events already taken place.

Starting to sound like Jesus...


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 13, 2010)

im pretty sure people make fun of haze so he comes here to do what he cant do IRL


argue without an argument to argue


basically you cant have a debate when one side refuses to show evidence

then you just have a winner by default

in this case the atheists

game set match


----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

This topic is only for people who love to argue! It's like trying to tell a ford driving redneck to by a honda. Everyone has there own choice and me I believe in God but I'm not gonna try and argue about it because there is no point.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

Doesn't Obama smoke kools?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2010)

estesj said:


> I believe in God but I'm not gonna try and argue about it because there is no point.


The point is to get everyone else on Earth to trade comfy feelings and faith with rational thought and logical thinking. 

This is done through the spread of knowledge. Take a look at the non-believer statistics, it's EXPLODED since 2001. We're up past 15% of the American population right now. Just ten years ago that number was below 5%. Progress is being made every day.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 13, 2010)

estesj said:


> This topic is only for people who love to argue! It's like trying to tell a ford driving redneck to by a honda. Everyone has there own choice and me I believe in God but I'm not gonna try and argue about it because there is no point.


 
...without disrespect, what sciencetific evidence is there, that there is/was a god? 

Fact and the scientific method
Apart from the fundamental inquiry in to the nature of scientific fact, there remain the practical and social considerations of how fact is investigated, established, and substantiated through the proper application of the scientific method.[28] Scientific facts are generally believed to be independent of the observer: no matter who performs a scientific experiment, all observers will agree on the outcome.[29] In addition to these considerations, there are the social and institutional measures, such as peer review and accreditation, that are intended to promote _factual accuracy_ (among other interests) in scientific study


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

This is amazing i stop posting for 5 seconds and you all start talking about mythical creatures.This shows how stable your logic is.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The point is to get everyone else on Earth to trade comfy feelings and faith with rational thought and logical thinking.
> 
> This is done through the spread of knowledge. Take a look at the non-believer statistics, it's EXPLODED since 2001. We're up past 15% of the American population right now. Just ten years ago that number was below 5%. Progress is being made every day.


 

yes progress towards stupidity.Just what ive been waiting for.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> He just is lonely....and wants attention....of any kind...positive or negative.
> 
> he has my sympathy.....in that regard.


 

Your not fooling anyone......................oh wait there is quite a bit of fools here. NVM


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> He doesn't watch TV.... but believes a 2000 year old anonymous book put together by the same ppl which have sucked trillions of bucks from the world using the every same book.
> 
> Now that is higher end thinking.... right?


 

first off learn how to type because you sound like an idiot........Oh yeah prophet moses is raking in millions.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> and to think i have friends that actually ponder the idea of giants walking the earth, mythology characters that they believe are real (centaur, etc.), and that people lived to be 900 years old back in the day; i love the guys and ive been friends with them since childhood, but that is slightly ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry,lol, i just though of that. Their aunt asked me if I was religous. I sad" no". She said, "Well you believe in God though right?" I said no again.
> All i could think was "are you fucking kidding me".


No surprise here that is what a fool would say to himself.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 13, 2010)

typical religious condescending attitude,

the troll thinks he is better than all of us because he believes in a book


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> typical religious condescending attitude,
> 
> the troll thinks he is better than all of us because he believes in a book


 
Im no better than the scum you call our government.Thats how you got to where you are by jumping to conclusions.

If you had a brain you would see that about ten posts back I said I am no better than any of you dumbshit.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...the videos are posted because we are exhausted with arguement , facts are facts, and who wants to keep explaining ANYTHING when people won't listen to facts???...
> 
> ... if your any claim to any creator cannot be sciencetifically examined, how do you feel so absolutely certain your creator exist???...we on the otherhand, refuse to listen to hearsay.... in science, religions were ruled out long ago...the reasons why science says, "no god"....should make you open your eyes a little more.
> 
> ...


 
Get your facts straight.Those dumbass scientist all admit that they cant prove shit other than the fact that there was a reaction that created our earth.


IT IS NOT POSSIBLE THAT IS WHY THEY CANNOT PROVE IT AND NEVER WILL BE ABLE TO,NEVER BE ABLE TO,NEVER BE ABLE TO.


Do you get it?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> i firmly believe in the existence of so called mythological creatures. i believe in a lot of things that people would think im crazy for...but i dont believe in god the way most people do.


 

yeah keep praying to your centaur.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Im no better than the scum you call our government.Thats how you got to where you are by jumping to conclusions.
> 
> If you had a brain you would see that about ten posts back I said I am no better than any of you dumbshit.


 
...the funny thing about our government, did you know that the commander in chief/ president must become a born again christian before he is sworn into office? ...they MUST be christians...LOL, WOW! ...we swear on a bible...LOL, all our fucking rules and sooo called rights were derived form the "Good Book!" ...wtf? ...I do agree. Our government sucks...LOL


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Get your facts straight.Those dumbass scientist all admit that they cant prove shit other than the fact that there was a reaction that created our earth.
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT POSSIBLE THAT IS WHY THEY CANNOT PROVE IT AND NEVER WILL BE ABLE TO,NEVER BE ABLE TO,NEVER BE ABLE TO.
> ...


 
....can you calm down and tell me what they can't prove ? ...and doesn't the fact that they can prove the fact that there was a reaction to create the earth prove they know their shit? ... dumbass scientist???....what an oxymoron <<< WOW >>>


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Any and everytime I give proof and logical explanations you guys filter it out and make some stupid ass irrelevant comment.

I swear to god it seems like im trying to tell a child that santa clause doesent exist.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...the funny thing about our government, did you know that the commander in chief/ president must become a born again christian before he is sworn into office? ...they MUST be christians...LOL, WOW! ...we swear on a bible...LOL, all our fucking rules and sooo called rights were derived form the "Good Book!" ...wtf? ...I do agree. Our government sucks...LOL


 
Your a bit confused there are no rules and nowhere does it say you MUST do this.

Look at the ten commandments do you see anything that you would believe to be a good thing to disobey?

Would you commit adultry?Would you steal from your brother? These are things that we know are wrong so we shouldent even contemplate commiting.





Please tell me whats so wrong with loving one another?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> typical religious condescending attitude,
> 
> the troll thinks he is better than all of us because he believes in a book



 No...it's just plain old everyday stupidity.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ....can you calm down and tell me what they can't prove ? ...and doesn't the fact that they can prove the fact that there was a reaction to create the earth prove they know their shit? ... dumbass scientist???....what an oxymoron <<< WOW >>>


 
so this automatically disproves the chance of a creator?

Go ahead and be my guest keep believeing that you walked out of the ocean.Your loss not mine.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> No...it's just plain old everyday stupidity.


 
What wrong with loving one another?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh you guys forgot you had something to do I understand.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Your a bit confused there are no rules and nowhere does it say you MUST do this.
> 
> Look at the ten commandments do you see anything that you would believe to be a good thing to disobey?
> 
> ...


 

...you said our govenment is fucked up. And my point was, our government hides behind your book....to do their dirty deeds....I agree'd with ya man....

...nothing is wrong with loving one another, ... take a look into the middle east and see how peaceful religion is and how they want to love on another....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't need a book of superstition to love another....

My love is internal...no need to prime me up or threaten me with hellfire...I'm already a complete person.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...you said our govenment is fucked up. And my point was, our government hides behind your book....to do their dirty deeds....I agree'd with ya man....
> 
> ...nothing is wrong with loving one another, ... take a look into the middle east and see how peaceful religion is and how they want to love on another....


 
As long as there are men there will be evil, This doesnt make us true believers evil, nor does it mean that we follow the ways of organized religion.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 13, 2010)

I actually do have things to go do, which probably consist of sin...so, I won't get in dept....but, I will leave you with this video that you hate soooo much.

[youtube]WPAC_cGVnUg&feature[/youtube]


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I don't need a book of superstition to love another....
> 
> My love is internal...no need to prime me up or threaten me with hellfire...I'm already a complete person.


 
Or at least thats what you think.The way of my lord is complete everlasting love for one another.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 13, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> I actually do have things to go do, which probably consist of sin...so, I won't get in dept....but, I will leave you with this video that you hate soooo much.
> 
> [youtube]WPAC_cGVnUg&feature[/youtube]


 
Why would I want to waste my time listening to a fools opinion.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Or at least thats what you think.The way of my lord is complete everlasting love for one another.


right that's why you come here and sling insults...because ur religious.... doh.

TROLL....in religious clothing.... but empty inside.


----------



## Man o' the green (Apr 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Why would I want to waste my time listening to a fools opinion.


_Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit, but in humility consider others better than yourselves (Philippians 2:3)._


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

Ouch!!!

Don't be fooled... he's just a troll. Any old subject will do for "it".


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Your a bit confused there are no rules and nowhere does it say you MUST do this.
> 
> *Look at the ten commandments do you see anything that you would believe to be a good thing to disobey?*
> 
> ...


 i covet my neighbors wife on a daily basis


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 13, 2010)

You can DO IT! Covet her ALL NIGHT LONG!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 13, 2010)

Seriously though, who the fuck thought this shit was from god? Honest Abe said it best:

"When I do good, I feel good. When I do bad, I feel bad. That's my religion."


----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...without disrespect, what sciencetific evidence is there, that there is/was a god?
> 
> Fact and the scientific method
> Apart from the fundamental inquiry in to the nature of scientific fact, there remain the practical and social considerations of how fact is investigated, established, and substantiated through the proper application of the scientific method.[28] Scientific facts are generally believed to be independent of the observer: no matter who performs a scientific experiment, all observers will agree on the outcome.[29] In addition to these considerations, there are the social and institutional measures, such as peer review and accreditation, that are intended to promote _factual accuracy_ (among other interests) in scientific study


Actually evolution and the big bang and all that other stuff are called theory not fact so just thought I would drop that fact. I refuse to argue because I am very stuck in my ways which will result in allot of typing and I'm not down for that.


----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Doesn't Obama smoke kools?


That would be my second guess. There is a slim chance he likes the salems but any of the 3 are satisfying after his fried chicken dinner.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2010)

estesj said:


> Actually evolution and the big bang and all that other stuff are called theory not fact so just thought I would drop that fact. I refuse to argue because I am very stuck in my ways which will result in allot of typing and I'm not down for that.


Evolution is a fact. Just look how many different breeds of dogs there are. That's evolution.

Oh just micro-evolution? 

Define it. Micro-evolution is the *exact same thing* as Macro-evolution, only with more time. 

[youtube]ho7GaI2rCwI&playnext_from=TL&videos=ADyEzCeo9io[/youtube]

"Micro-evolution is any change no matter how large, that doesn't result in a new species, Macro-evolution is any change no matter how small that does result in a new species."


Sorry man, I get your pov, it just irks me when I hear "evolution is only a theory", because it's not. It is a fact, we can see it happening all around us.


----------



## estesj (Apr 13, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Evolution is a fact. Just look how many different breeds of dogs there are. That's evolution.
> 
> Oh just micro-evolution?
> 
> ...


With all due respect I disagree and am now officially unsubscribed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2010)

estesj said:


> With all due respect I disagree and am now officially unsubscribed.



Well... at least you illustrate a very big problem we currently face.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

estesj is correct however....evolution is NOT a fact.

It is a scientific theory.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> estesj is correct however....evolution is NOT a fact.
> 
> It is a scientific theory.


You have gotta be fuckin' kidding me.



Ask ANY SCIENTIST, evolution is a fact. The layman doesn't understand what the fuck "theory" means in science, and apparently you don't either.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

No....you don't. No scientist will ever tell you evolution is a fact...and I'm an atheist.

it is a scientific theory.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> No....you don't. No scientist will ever tell you evolution is a fact...and I'm an atheist.
> 
> it is a scientific theory.


Evolution is a fact dude. I can't even believe I'm discussing this with you.

The theory is natural selection. Understanding the distinction separates the ignorant from the educated. 

Let's see what Sagan has to say about it;

[youtube]6bCz2eFTBig[/youtube]

Or how bout Professor Abigail Lustig of UT;

[youtube]08zw7jkLZf4[/youtube]

"It was clear to all reputable biologists as early as 1873 that evolution was a fact, whatever the mechanism."

1873! God damn! You're 137 years behind bro!

But this one probably does the best job at pwning your ignorance, take a look;

[youtube]LIm2H0ksawg[/youtube]

"Evolution is a FACT when describing WHAT happened and a THEORY when describing HOW things happened."


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 13, 2010)

(Extends hand to CJ) Need help getting up?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

First off....no scientist can tell you factually WHAT happened. They can surmise...but not say...this is an absolute.

That being said.... evolution is a scientific theory...which is not the same as a laypersons interpretation of a theory. It is the highest category science has...above the term law even. 

This is actually pulled from an atheist writer and capsulizes it nicely.... for creationists... huh. So...no bias here...and I agree with him.

* Evolution is a Scientific Theory - Evolution Meets Criteria for Scientific Theory Evolution Meets the Criteria for Scientific Theories
*

By Austin Cline, About.com Guide

See More About:


evolution vs. creationism
science vs. religion

Creationists complain that evolution isn't valid or genuine science, but exactly the opposite is the case: evolution meets the criteria generally accepted by scientists as defining science and the vast majority of scientists accept evolution as science. Evolution is the central organizing framework for the biological sciences and is just as scientifically valid as analogous theories in other scientific fields: plate tectonics, atomic theory, quantum mechanics, etc. Creationist complaints rely upon misrepresentations of both evolution and science, so understanding what makes something scientific is helpful here.
*Criteria for a Scientific Theory*

To fully understand how and why evolution is scientific, it's important to first know what the generally accepted criteria for scientific theories are. Scientific theories must be: 

Consistent (internally & externally)
Parsimonious (sparing in proposed entities or explanations)
Useful (describes & explains observed phenomena)
Empirically Testable & Falsifiable
Based upon Controlled, Repeated Experiments
Correctable & Dynamic (changes are made as new data is discovered)
Progressive (achieves all that previous theories have & more)
Tentative (admits that it might not be correct rather than asserting certainty)



*Evolution is Consistent*

Although there are gaps in our knowledge, disagreements as to how evolution occurred, and gaps in the evidence, the idea of common descent is still overwhelmingly supported by both historical and contemporary evidence as well as our understanding of how changes occur in living organisms. All evidence we have supports evolutionary theory and common descent; absolutely no evidence points to anything else. Evolution is also externally consistent: it does not contradict solid findings in any other physical science. If evolution did contradict physics or chemistry, that would be a significant problem.
*Evolution is Parsimonious*

Evolution is naturalistic and does not add unnecessary concepts, entities, or processes to our understanding of the universe. Evolution, which is just genetic change over time, does not rely upon any entities or concepts which do not otherwise exist in any scientific model. Common descent does not require us to imagine anything new or unusual in the universe. This means is the theory of evolution is the simplest and most reliable explanation of the diversity of life on our planet. Everything offered as alternatives requires us to imagine new entities not used or needed in any other scientific model, like gods.
*Evolution is Useful*

Evolution is the unifying principle of the life sciences, which includes medicine. This means that much of what is done in the biological and medical sciences could not occur without the background premise of evolution. I've yet to see any Evolution Deniers willing to give up modern medicine. Evolutionary theory also suggests lots of problems for scientists to work on because it makes predictions which, in turn, provide experiments to perform in order to better understand what's going on in the natural world. Evolution thus provides an overall paradigm for solving current problems within the life sciences.
*Evolutionary Theory Can Be Tested*

Because evolution as common descent is largely a historical science, testing it is complicated &#8212; but it's not impossible. As with other historical investigations, we can make predictions and retrodictions (utilize present information to infer or explain past events or states) based on the theory. We can thus state that we would expect to find certain things (like types of fossils) when looking at the historical record; if they are found, it supports the theory. We cannot perform the direct tests like those often found physics and chemistry, but the theory of evolution is as testable as other historical theories.
*Evolutionary Theory Can Be Falsified*

Falsification of evolution as common descent would be complicated because of the vast amount of supporting evidence. Evolution rests upon a general and widespread pattern of evidence from many different fields, so a similar pattern of contradictory evidence is needed to falsify it. Isolated anomalies might force modifications, but no more. If we found a general pattern of fossils in rocks dated to different ages than expected, that would be a problem for evolution. If our understanding of physics and chemistry changed significantly, causing us to find that the earth is quite young, that would falsify evolution.
*Evolutionary Theory is Correctable & Dynamic*

Evolution is based solely on the evidence, thus if the evidence changes so will the theory; in fact, subtle changes to aspects of evolutionary theory can be observed by anyone who regularly reads biology journals and pays attention to the scientific debates. Evolutionary theory today is not quite the same as the evolutionary theory which Charles Darwin originally devised and wrote about, though he was correct enough that much of what he discovered continues to b valid. Since there are gaps in our understanding and evidence, we can expect to see more changes in the future as our understanding expands.
*Evolutionary Theory is Progressive*

The idea that a scientific theory should be progressive means that a new scientific theory should build on earlier scientific theories. In other words, a new theory must explain what previous theories explained at least as well as they did while providing a new understanding for additional material &#8212; something which evolution does. Another way to see how scientific theories need to be progressive is that they can be shown to be superior to competing theories. It should be possible to compare several explanations for a phenomenon and find that one does a much better job than the others. This is true of evolution.
*Evolution and the Scientific Method*

The general *theory of evolution* easily meets the criteria for scientific theories. How about the scientific method: was the idea of common descent arrived at scientifically? Yes &#8212; the idea was arrived at by examining nature. Looking at existing species, examining their characteristics and commonalities, and considering how they arose led to the idea of common descent. We can see the scientific method at work at every stage of the study of evolution and the biological sciences; in contrast, we find not the scientific method but theology and religious orthodoxy behind evolution&#8217;s creationist competitors.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 13, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Evolution is a fact dude. I can't even believe I'm discussing this with you.
> 
> The theory is natural selection. Understanding the distinction separates the ignorant from the educated.
> 
> ...


great post. now my only question...is why do you have to explain that with a condescending tone and rudeness? are you aware that its perfectly acceptable to educate people nicely? that you dont need to talk to people that way? come on man...

i think that people with an attitude like yours are one of the problems we face in this world. this whole mentality of if people dont agree with you and your ideas you start throwing insults and talking down to people. you know who else acts like that? religious folks. you're trying to cram your stuff down people's throats the very same way they do. and to you, its perfectly acceptable because you wholeheartedly believe it, based on what you've learned from science. but you know what? they whole heartedly believe their ideas too, because of things based on their faith. and who in the bloody hell are you to tell them they're wrong? seriously? are you the one person on this whole planet thats somehow been gifted with every single little last piece of knowledge available to man? no? i certainly didnt think so. so while its great that you have a lot of valuable information to contribute to the debate, its really immature to talk to people the way you do. im going to assume that you're capable of controlling yourself, because i know you're intelligent so you probably have the mental capacity to do so. i think you might want to work on it dude...for real.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Evolution is to biology what gravity is to physics.

Are you going to deny the theory of gravity is a fact too?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

It is a fact that the theory of evolution exists.

Anything beyond that is parsing.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> great post. now my only question...is why do you have to explain that with a condescending tone and rudeness? are you aware that its perfectly acceptable to educate people nicely? that you dont need to talk to people that way? come on man...


I honestly couldn't agree with you more. I just want to put this in perspective for you. I've been talking with Cracker back and fourth for a couple days in the https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/318923-what-fuck-hes-only-helping-35.html thread, if you scroll a few pages back I even point out the exact same thing you're pointing out about my conduct here with him. I posed a question and he refuses to answer it because he'll contradict himself or be forced to answer it dishonestly. When I pointed out to ej that evolution was a fact, and Cracker came in and said it wasn't, I felt like he said that *just because* it's gotten a little heated in that previous thread and he just wanted to argue with me because it's me, and because of my posts. I've talked to the guy plenty of times, I know he knows the difference between the "theory" of evolution and the fact of evolution. I know he pulled that shit just to fuck around and be argumentative. It was pretty obvious.

But you're completely right. Like I told him, I should conduct myself better than that.



> and who in the bloody hell are you to tell them they're wrong? seriously? are you the one person on this whole planet thats somehow been gifted with every single little last piece of knowledge available to man? no? i certainly didnt think so. so while its great that you have a lot of valuable information to contribute to the debate, its really immature to talk to people the way you do. im going to assume that you're capable of controlling yourself, because i know you're intelligent so you probably have the mental capacity to do so. i think you might want to work on it dude...for real.


I agree. I haven't hit it yet today either, I get like that sometimes. Your suggestion is noted, I'll work on it.

How are you doing today Sarah? 

It's my second day off and, lucky me! I'm spending em sick... lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It is a fact that the theory of evolution exists.
> 
> Anything beyond that is parsing.


If you really believe that, you're an atheist for the wrong reasons.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm an atheist because I don't believe in absolutes.

So given your black and white interpretation ... perhaps you are one for the wrong reason.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> First off....no scientist can tell you factually WHAT happened. They can surmise...but not say...this is an absolute.
> 
> That being said.... evolution is a scientific theory...which is not the same as a laypersons interpretation of a theory. It is the highest category science has...above the term law even.
> 
> ...


I think when he used the word "FACT", he meant scientifically. just as the word theory is mis-understood, so is the word,"FACT"

In science a Fact is an idea that is supported by findings and challenged by none.

So a scientific fact can always be retracted if new evidence disproves it.

So a scientist speaking "FACTUALLY", would state the most supported idea which has not been disproven.

But no one can say for "SURE", because we are always learning more. This is why Science will trump religion to intelligent people every time...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

Why I made the "parsing" comment.

Paddy wants to argue about which side of the pin is best.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 13, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Evolution is to biology what gravity is to physics.
> 
> Are you going to deny the theory of gravity is a fact too?


Now hold on. You are correct that evolution is a fact just as gravitation is a fact. The theories that explain these observations (evolution-change in allele frequency over time; gravitation- objects attract each other in proportion to their mass) are certainly still considered theories. There is some confusion among lay persons using the same terms to describe both the theories as well as the factual observations. There is also confusion about the scientific use of the word 'fact' as facts are merely data, observations. A theory does not transform into fact EVER, yet a theory is stronger than a fact since it has explanatory power. 

Even general relativity, our best theory to date to explain gravity is incomplete. We know it is because the math breaks down at subatomic scales. Evolutionary theory, or what today most biologists call the modern synthesis, is the explanation of why and how species change over time.

The strength of the scientific theory of evolution is as close to factual as any idea can possibly be. Evolution will not someday be overturned by a new theory, but it will get more and more refined, filling in the holes in our knowledge as we learn more in much the same way that general relativity was a refinement, not a complete rewrite, of Newton's theories on gravitation and motion. 

So even though evolution is both fact and theory, it does not diminish it in any way and every biologist considers it, at least on the basic level, the actual, real mechanism for the diversity of life on this planet.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

well put....finally.....some reason.

Running around yelling at everyone that evolution is a stone cold fact.... is just as bad as a Christian yelling that G*D is an absolute.

it comes across exactly the same to those on a fence.


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 13, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I honestly couldn't agree with you more. I just want to put this in perspective for you. I've been talking with Cracker back and fourth for a couple days in the https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/318923-what-fuck-hes-only-helping-35.html thread, if you scroll a few pages back I even point out the exact same thing you're pointing out about my conduct here with him. I posed a question and he refuses to answer it because he'll contradict himself or be forced to answer it dishonestly. When I pointed out to ej that evolution was a fact, and Cracker came in and said it wasn't, I felt like he said that *just because* it's gotten a little heated in that previous thread and he just wanted to argue with me because it's me, and because of my posts. I've talked to the guy plenty of times, I know he knows the difference between the "theory" of evolution and the fact of evolution. I know he pulled that shit just to fuck around and be argumentative. It was pretty obvious.
> 
> But you're completely right. Like I told him, I should conduct myself better than that.
> 
> ...


ah i understand now  thank you for clarifying. and im doing really well! lol. my bong got a big crack in it, so im pretty bummed about that, but otherwise good!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm glad you do sarah... I sure don't... Paddy is on the rag...

yelling at me isn't going to move the Cracker. I'm not answering you not because I can't (please, one half of my brain behind my back), but as a point of principle.

Act with decorum, and I will discuss issues with you. You've been on a rant lately... calm down. smoke some dope or something.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm glad you do sarah... I sure don't... Paddy is on the rag...
> 
> yelling at me isn't going to move the Cracker. I'm not answering you not because I can't (please, one half of my brain behind my back), but as a point of principle.
> 
> Act with decorum, and I will discuss issues with you. You've been on a rant lately... calm down. smoke some dope or something.


Dope is what cops call cannabis...When someone says they want to score some dope...they are not talking about pot

I guess it is wrong to assume that when you said "Dope" that you meant cannabis...but I have never heard of someone doing meth to calm down.

Every once in a while, you say something that makes the pork alarm go off


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

ur an idiot...

lawdy....

You must be very young.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 13, 2010)

estesj said:


> Actually evolution and the big bang and all that other stuff are called theory not fact so just thought I would drop that fact. I refuse to argue because I am very stuck in my ways which will result in allot of typing and I'm not down for that.


 
...a theory is based on facts! ...a theory is based on facts that are demonstrable. Therefore, theories are facts. A theory is the highest possible achievement for a scientist..... Hypothesis on the other hand... are not facts, they are easily confused with theory... hypothesis are the scientific guess...that leads to a theory. "What goes up must come down." << ever heard that theory? ...ever tested it? The fact that anything you throw up in the sky comes flying back to the ground makes that hypothesis demonstrable, which makes it a fact, because noone can prove it wrong.... This video may clear things up for you on that subject my friend. 


[youtube]1oBtjcPL3EQ[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

No...you were doing pretty good until you punched to "Theories are facts".

*Noun**1.**scientific theory* -* a theory that explains scientific observations; "scientific theories must be falsifiable"*

The reason why evolution is a scientific theory.... which does not lessen it's importance or dominance of acceptance in any way....is because it is still incomplete. Man has not filled in all the gaps on evolution. I am an atheist and even I can admit that much. Again, it doesn't lessen the veracity of the theory at all. 

BUT.... if someone makes a discovery tomorrow that changes the theory of evolution and is testable and verifiable to science...it will be accepted and the "theory" will absorb it if it can. If it cannot...if the new discovery destroys evolution, science... er...good science dictates that a new "theory" would have to be formulated.

A scientific theory uses facts and observations, and is the strongest level of scientific confidence available in the nomenclature. But it is also open to improvement or complete overhaul. 

That is why science...if approached and used properly (unlike global warming) is always the way to go.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 13, 2010)

...follow the links mentioned in the video if you have the time. These guys have good feedback for all questions related to this debate.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

I will later on tonite...depends on how late i am up. it varies.

I certainly believe evolution is the best theory science has of how the planet earth functions...at least concerning living organisms. 

It's just gets dicey when ppl start to exclaim it in absolute terms. That's what RELIGION does.... not science. Science is OPEN and that is VERY GOOD and the main reason why we have progressed so far in such a short time. 

A scientific theory is as strong as it gets. Strong enough to defeat creationism, that's for sure which is gobblygook. 

The best thing about science is...it's always willing to look around the corner. Even if it changes everything. That's something I can get behind 100%. It goes with my MoJo.

I can even enjoy a mythical beast with sarah....


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Apr 13, 2010)

What a totally awesome thread! I argue with people all the time about this stuff like any good stoner. Oh btw that 420ezah dude is definatly a Rasta or believes that religion. In which The Ethiopian Emperor Haile Selassie I is the return of Jesus himself( I'm not kidding you) and was supposed to lead them from any opression. Google it. The problem with that religion is that He's already dead (1975) and they're still oppressed, Crazy right?

But ya I read this whole thread in one night and it is awesome, Darwin didn't just write a book called the origin of species, he bread traits in and out of different types of animals to prove that evolution is obvious. making birds wings smaller or breeding bigger chickens and so on is proof of that in itself. Carbon dating is always a good debate too. They think it ain't real. Carbon decay CAN be measured very accurately. 

Keep up the good work! PONDERING ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

Sometimes it's more like POUNDING ROCKS in here...but in the end... it gets done. 

Darwin was just one man.... a good man no doubt.... but look into Alfred Russel Wallace and his life story. He was a fascinating man....and truly lived his studies out in the field...unlike Darwin. An amazing man...and completely different from Darwin...and yet...they both came to the same conclusion...maybe Wallace did edge Darwin out...but Darwin got printed first.


----------



## trystick (Apr 13, 2010)

One quick point that I can add which I have been thinking about even before I really start reading deep onto this thread (I just read a few most recent ones so far) is that when I grow my plants I tend to observe alot. And one observation I can see is that at certain growth stages, when a plant encounters a burst of certain nutrients coupled with sun and clean water, the plants development becomes radically enhanced (probably beyond what it had done in its evolution prior to encountering such nutrients). 

Now in my own reading and learning I understand that the earth itself has evolved and that as platelet moving, mountain forming, volcanic activity and erosion and warmer weather unfolded, large amounts of highly pure forms of nutrients became available to plants in nature and helped to evolve them into higher order species. It also helped them to sustain and withstand return of cold and lower/sun and water levels even after evolution bursts.

This may also have happened to mankind as the millions of years went by between neanderthal stages and early civilization of a more modern man. The brain is known to have changed through evolution as richer nutrients, cleaner and more water/sun became available etc..


----------



## trystick (Apr 13, 2010)

But I really must start this thread from the beginning and read the whole thing...cuz I may not even be posting about the pertinent idea of the thread yet.

Stick


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

I think that is very true. Mans brain jumped a gear when he first left the forest and hit the open plains. Of course the plains had to develop first... everything is connected.

The second big jump occurred along the Euphrates river systems...and what eventually became known as "the fertile crescent". This was a Mediterranean type of climate and ran west to east from France to China. This is where modern man truly became "us". Almost all subsequent exploration/expansion/domination/conquering came from this one area. In the end...any ppl's outside of this belt were eventually overwhelmed by it, and either adapted to it, or were damaged by it.


----------



## trystick (Apr 13, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Dope is what cops call cannabis...When someone says they want to score some dope...they are not talking about pot
> 
> I guess it is wrong to assume that when you said "Dope" that you meant cannabis...but I have never heard of someone doing meth to calm down.
> 
> Every once in a while, you say something that makes the pork alarm go off


And thus is the problem with gaps in generations.

As I was growing up all I ever said to my weed buddies is:

"you wanna smoke some dope" or
"you know where I can score some dope" or
"He's with Karen smoking dope and listening to Hendrix"

I never meant smack. When I wanted to talk about smack I said:

"he's looking to score some smack" 

Although even back then (early 1970s) when people from New York came down to visit they would use the term dope when they were talking about smack. So when I hear dope I never assume anything. In fact when I hear any street term I never assume anything cuz its just slang!

But hey, I never had to be paranoid about it cuz up to around the mid 1980s a cop wouldn't do shit about weed. I never, ever got busted and I smoked in some stupid ass places and I sold weed too (not on a large scale). Some people could say I was just lucky, but I think it was cuz I never did smack and only coke much later in life in small amounts away in my or a friend's home.

So I guess if you do smack (or did it at some point regularly) then when someone anywhere, anytime uses a word you don't like it could elicit paranoia.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2010)

He's just young...he doesn't know any better.

Now he does....maybe.


----------



## trystick (Apr 13, 2010)

But shit...look at this I already got way sidetracked and I only just got started into this whole thing. I really wanted to read enough to know mostly what the central topic of the thread is before I start spouting and pontificating.


----------



## trystick (Apr 13, 2010)

OK, I at least got the central notions.

"Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations"

But I think I read some replies before I chime in.


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh hell yea...this is good thread. One of the better I have read on any forum or discussion. Some very, very deep and intelligent people here!

Well, its getting late and barring a complete alnighter. I will try to address some beginning replies.

Who is the creator. Well thats a question that probably will be asked until the end. But, before the end and while we are still up and talking I would let that be answered(at a later date) and go on to perception. "Why isnt this just all something that is perceived in my own mind". Well, thats another very good question and i can actually give it a wack. My belief of why this is not just a perceived reality viewed through me alone is that:

1) In that reality can be changed by forces and objects outside of my mind (ie, drugs, inspiration, debate which radically alters what i thought I knew or percieved). If I check these changes with others, I can re-affirm the changes outside of my own perception.
2) I cannot change what others percieve through my thoughts or events that occur in my mind.

Ok next reply. Yea, the 2,000 year old theory or idea (or doggma) that we have right now is fairly bogus. As I grew up and learn about this I didn't have a hard time with the simple notion that there was some god or creator. Then, I didn't really have a problem with the notion that he sent his son down to teach love, helping those that need help and healing and helping the sick. But as I studied and learned that at one point God gave a certain group a certain piece of land and declared only them to be chosen among humans, I jumped ship right there and then. But I have still kept an open mind and have not really formulated any real alternatives even today.

I am a scientist, so I do study, follow and feel good with the general notions of evolution. And I am not closed as to other things that might be out there. Lately I have been doing a little self reading on the http://www.temple420.org/ about the idea that it was possible that the Abrahamic religions were actually taken from Hindu worship. When looking at geographical names and linguistic connections, a strong case can be brought that Abraham was Brahma, the Hindu Vedic god of creation. Sarah, Abraham's wife in the Jewish mythology, was Sarasvati, Hindu Vedic goddess of knowledge and wisdom, and Brahma's consort. It seems also that ancient writers of Judah then added in local gods and goddesses to mesh it with what they already believed. There is a poster on temple420 that was very good at sharing this idea but the site closed its forum because of massive spamming and are now working to flush out and separate spam. 

But this idea doesn't lead me back to creator beliefs, it just helps me to get past that major turn off of Judaic-Christian theory which so badly stung me off years before. I still am mostly focused on evolution but with an open mind over all.

But I am subbed here and will look forward to many good discussions here 
Stick


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

Organized religion could easily be just something that helps mankind (particularity early man and early society) with internal struggle, death, fairness and hope. As we speak of Asian/Indian religions we go far, far back to early modern man. And just an hour ago i first chimmed in on what I felt regarding my observation of growing plants (playing God) and how a burst of nutrients can radically drive growth and the evolving of the species and that could have easily happened to mankind and man's brain development. Cracker, responded quickly that 

"I think that is very true. Mans brain jumped a gear when he first left the forest and hit the open plains. Of course the plains had to develop first... everything is connected.

The second big jump occurred along the Euphrates river systems...and what eventually became known as "the fertile crescent". This was a Mediterranean type of climate and ran west to east from France to China"

So we have early modern man developing along this fertile crescent and it meshes with my thoughts of these early people bringing with them their notion of a creator which helped them deal with the immense pains and struggle of early development( In a few prior posts, I personally described these pains and struggles as the things that lead me to believe that this world is not just a perception created in my own mind). 

As they brought with them the notion of a creator (and worship of that creator) it changed and evolved to fit the needs of the people who it served. But then, people began to twist it and use it to fit their own selfish needs. This was the major mutation that probably caused most to question it deeply (not just eastern or western religion but the idea of a creator in general). I feel that to be the case because the outcome of the mutation has cause much of ills of present day mankind (wars, weapons of mass destruction, global power struggles, political extremes, sharing wealth/offering healthcare to only certain populations) and most importantly for me the forced conversion of a beautiful and harmonious indigenous peoples into the ways of some totally foreign and corrupted religion (the every epidemy of Adam and Eve and the Garden of Eden). Man can be innately corrupt and cruel, so I do not attribute this mutation of religion in Eden to be of a Gods or a devils hands. I think it was of the people's hands whom held power at that time and place. Then, they documented the mutation as devine and passed it onto unknowing future societies.

 stick


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

And I really would have a hard time arguing with Buddists and Hundu worshippers because before this mutation occured, they had an very good notion of what might sway me to believe that a creator exists. And if an American Indian were to post an argument and argued with the religion or worship they had before Colombus arrived, I would also have a hard time explaining to them there was no creator.

I am coming from my own experiences and my own observations, because that's really all I have to truly base an argument.

So I hope that will help color in another page of the journal of life and whether there is a God. I will be moving forward with the rest of you good people on the thread and look forward to all ideas!
 stick


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 14, 2010)

To state clearly that evolution is a _fact_, not theory, and that what is at issue within biology are questions of details of the process and the relative importance of different mechanisms of evolution. It is a _fact_ that the earth with liquid water, is more than 3.6 billion years old. It is a _fact_ that cellular life has been around for at least half of that period and that organized multicellular life is at least 800 million years old. It is a _fact_ that major life forms now on earth were not at all represented in the past. There were no birds or mammals 250 million years ago. It is a _fact_ that major life forms of the past are no longer living. There used to be dinosaurs and Pithecanthropus, and there are none now. It is a _fact_ that all living forms come from previous living forms. Therefore, all present forms of life arose from ancestral forms that were different. Birds arose from nonbirds and humans from nonhumans. No person who pretends to any understanding of the natural world can deny these facts any more than she or he can deny that the earth is round, rotates on its axis, and revolves around the sun.

Since Darwin's time, massive additional evidence has accumulated supporting the fact of evolution--that all living organisms present on earth today have arisen from earlier forms in the course of earth's long history. Indeed, all of modern biology is an affirmation of this relatedness of the many species of living things and of their gradual divergence from one another over the course of time. Since the publication of The Origin of Species, the important question, scientifically speaking, about evolution has not been whether it has taken place. That is no longer an issue among the vast majority of modern biologists. Today, the central and still fascinating questions for biologists concern the mechanisms by which evolution occurs. 

In the American vernacular, "theory" often means "imperfect fact"--part of a hierarchy of confidence running downhill from fact to theory to hypothesis to guess. Thus the power of the creationist argument: evolution is "only" a theory and intense debate now rages about many aspects of the theory. If evolution is worse than a fact, and scientists can't even make up their minds about the theory, then what confidence can we have in it?

Well evolution _is_ a theory. It is also a fact. And facts and theories are different things, not rungs in a hierarchy of increasing certainty. Facts are the world's data. Theories are structures of ideas that explain and interpret facts. Facts don't go away when scientists debate rival theories to explain them. Einstein's theory of gravitation replaced Newton's in this century, but apples didn't suspend themselves in midair, pending the outcome. And humans evolved from ape-like ancestors whether they did so by Darwin's proposed mechanism or by some other yet to be discovered.
Moreover, "fact" doesn't mean "absolute certainty"; there ain't no such animal in an exciting and complex world. The final proofs of logic and mathematics flow deductively from stated premises and achieve certainty only because they are _not_ about the empirical world. Evolutionists make no claim for perpetual truth, though creationists often do (and then attack us falsely for a style of argument that they themselves favor). In science "fact" can only mean "confirmed to such a degree that it would be perverse to withhold provisional consent." I suppose that apples might start to rise tomorrow, but the possibility does not merit equal time in physics classrooms.
Evolutionists have been very clear about this distinction of fact and theory from the very beginning, if only because we have always acknowledged how far we are from completely understanding the mechanisms (theory) by which evolution (fact) occurred. Darwin continually emphasized the difference between his two great and separate accomplishments: establishing the fact of evolution, and proposing a theory--natural selection--to explain the mechanism of evolution.


The honest scientist, like the philosopher, will tell you that nothing whatever can be or has been proved with fully 100% certainty, not even that you or I exist, nor anyone except himself, since he might be dreaming the whole thing. Thus there is no sharp line between speculation, hypothesis, theory, principle, and fact, but only a difference along a sliding scale, in the degree of probability of the idea. When we say a thing is a fact, then, we only mean that its probability is an extremely high one: so high that we are not bothered by doubt about it and are ready to act accordingly. Now in this use of the term fact, the only proper one, evolution is a fact. For the evidence in favor of it is as voluminous, diverse, and convincing as in the case of any other well established fact of science concerning the existence of things that cannot be directly seen, such as atoms, neutrons, or solar gravitation .... 
So enormous, ramifying, and consistent has the evidence for evolution become that if anyone could now disprove it, I should have my conception of the orderliness of the universe so shaken as to lead me to doubt even my own existence. If you like, then, I will grant you that in an absolute sense evolution is not a fact, or rather, that it is no more a fact than that you are hearing or reading these words.


- H. J. Muller, "One Hundred Years Without Darwin Are Enough" School Science and Mathematics 59, 304-305. (1959) reprinted in Evolution versus Creationism op cit.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Apr 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> He's just young...he doesn't know any better.
> 
> Now he does....maybe.


Hmm. of topic but i learned something as well. It always has erggged me to hear people to refer to pot as dope. I take dope to be something that enters through a needle. Thnaks for the clarification.


----------



## garvies (Apr 14, 2010)

Most excellent reply.


----------



## MaxNarco (Apr 14, 2010)

why is this post still going?


----------



## imthezookeeper (Apr 14, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


for some its easier to be ignorant than to actually try make sense of the foray however its not their time to understand they know not even the questions to be asked.. and this will only happen when they ready to understand so literally be thankfull that its your time u deserve everything that comes at you in life s they re encompasin emmanations of your state of grace and your reflections on life designed to feed the intrigue..
we undersand and our truths are ever changing as yur probable perspective gleams and gains more..but to doubt the mastery in the building blocks that make whats solid around us means first that your missing the over all mastery that even allowed these elements to come into being that orphic soup itself needed fertility and ideal conditions all theses building blocks where just that for what needed to come into being; surely intelligent design.!! however i belive the same predominating intelligence can be found in the smallest instances in everyday life u just need eyes to see it...And youl keep seeing it till you see it for what it is... God is a compassionate perspective instigating u in every way everyday.its whether you recognise it or not..


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> Hmm. of topic but i learned something as well. It always has erggged me to hear people to refer to pot as dope. I take dope to be something that enters through a needle. Thnaks for the clarification.


Yah..his explanation was correct. I can still remember very clearly walking down 5th avenue in NYC during a YIPPIE rally (anyone remember them?) and everybody walking together smoking weed and yelling "THE POPE SMOKES DOPE" over and over again. It was one of the accepted terms of weed back in the 60's and 70's.... and I still consider it to be NOT negative. 
I also say "wicked" a lot....wonder if I should run that by the stoner word committee?



MaxNarco said:


> why is this post still going?


good question....G*D question.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You have gotta be fuckin' kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask ANY SCIENTIST, evolution is a fact. The layman doesn't understand what the fuck "theory" means in science, and apparently you don't either.


 
The truth hurts eh? It is adaptation.Get it through your thick skull.

The day you show me a half ass ape human is the day evoution becomes fact.Do you see dogs evolving into birds? 

No they simply adapt to their surroundings making very small changes along the way over huge periods of time.
Cats didnt wake up one day and say hey im gonna evolve into a dog.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> The truth hurts eh? It is adaptation.Get it through your thick skull.
> 
> The day you show me a half ass ape human is the day evoution becomes fact.Do you see dogs evolving into birds?
> 
> ...


Dude...

Have you ever studied evolution? Like in a high school or college class?

Be honest.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

420... ur so wrong it isn't even funny anymore.... Paddy has not been rebuked at all and the scientific theory of evolution is indeed intact. 

Religion has made no progress what so ever in answering ANY questions of our true origin and history. nay, they DENY it. And you are a sad example of just that.


----------



## AlterdImage777 (Apr 14, 2010)

Evoultion is a fact? HAHAHAHAHA ROFLMAO are you serious? You were just playing right? Cuz if you really think evolution is even remotely close to being a proven fact you have done lil research and are just another follower aka liberal clone...ah, to be a puppet....

Actually there is MORE SCIENTIFIC EVIDEVCE DISPROVING evolution than there is proof in it's favor. Even Darwin turned to Christ and said he was wrong but by then the people had their excuse and there was no way they were giving it up....

Like with the cells we "engineered", they were like PC's with no windows program, not to mention that which bonds in salt water disolves in salt water so it would have just fallen apart killing the prebiotic soup theorey....not to mention the cells didn't do anything. There is more proof of an intelligent designer that any other explaination. Like humans, we have over 100,000 simultaneous reactions that if they weren't perfect we would die, so to have that many perfect events happen randomly or even gradually is statistically and theoretically implausable, especially contradicting our theoreys of how old the sun is, when it would take several trillion times that for such a compplex randomality to even occour, though it is next to impossible.

Funny there has been no proof of evolution, only adaptation....like color changes in lizards, but that is insignificant.

I used to care a lot about the subject and I think there is something like 400,000 scientifically proven reasons why evolution couldn't have happened....though it keeps growing on a day by day basis...people just want to justify doing whatever their carnal flesh desire and they need justification whereas people used to at least admit they knew what they were doing was wrong, now everything is natural...what ever happened to doing the right thing just because? I know planting seeds works and everything you do plants a sed and all seeds grow grops over time, whether the fruit is good or bad is determined by you. Because I put God 1st in a short time He took me from broken and in despair to having everything I want (wife, house, 6 figure income,etc) So I have no doubt God is real...I bounced around to all the major religions and even was a fake Christian for a while but when I kept reading the Bible and I had a God experience and was healed I couldn't deny it so He got my attention. The more I applied what it said and set aside my eclectic beliefs in exchange for taking it at face value and everything promised would happen. God is about freedom through Christ, the rules are just to warn you of consequences but you can still do what you want without fear of hell if saved...do some serious research on evolution....you can find a lot of stuff...pathlights has quotes from 200+ scientists making fun of evolution as a big joke or a fairy tale for adults, etc...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice alias.... einstein ur not.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 14, 2010)

AlterdImage777 said:


> Evoultion is a fact? HAHAHAHAHA ROFLMAO are you serious? You were just playing right? Cuz if you really think evolution is even remotely close to being a proven fact you have done lil research and are just another follower aka liberal clone...ah, to be a puppet....
> 
> Actually there is MORE SCIENTIFIC EVIDEVCE DISPROVING evolution than there is proof in it's favor. Even Darwin turned to Christ and said he was wrong but by then the people had their excuse and there was no way they were giving it up....
> 
> ...


 
...okay, let's get off of the topic of evolution for awhile....prove god exist. Or give me any evidence that god exist BESIDES SCRIPTURE. See, your brain is pretty much like the harddrive in your computer....it only knows what is pumped into it, and obviously....we see what has been pumped into your head. I wish everyone would just stop already with religion....come up with something else. I mean, there is NO EVIDENCE of your FAITH! ...bottom line. ...and btw, what makes any religion right? ...you could be wrong, and " the others " could be right.  Your personal experience with "god", just as many others, are nonobservable by science.


...the next time your in the hospital, tell the doc that you don't believe in science....tell'em you want "god" to heal you.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> 420... ur so wrong it isn't even funny anymore.... Paddy has not been rebuked at all and the scientific theory of evolution is indeed intact.
> 
> Religion has made no progress what so ever in answering ANY questions of our true origin and history. nay, they DENY it. And you are a sad example of just that.


 

Hold on a second.Were you not just telling dirty pad that evolution is theory?

If your post made any sense whatsoever maybe id be able to reply.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dude...
> 
> Have you ever studied evolution? Like in a high school or college class?
> 
> Be honest.


 
You probably wont believe me but I have read book after book after book.

Anyone in high school or college is just as narrow minded as you.All that they know for sure is that there is a theory.


When you read so much from both sides of the argument it is impossible not to seperate the bullshit from common sense.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

A scientific theory is the strongest possible classification.

Try cracking a book sometime.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...okay, let's get off of the topic of evolution for awhile....prove god exist. Or give me any evidence that god exist BESIDES SCRIPTURE. See, your brain is pretty much like the harddrive in your computer....it only knows what is pumped into it, and obviously....we see what has been pumped into your head. I wish everyone would just stop already with religion....come up with something else. I mean, there is NO EVIDENCE of your FAITH! ...bottom line. ...and btw, what makes any religion right? ...you could be wrong, and " the others " could be right.  Your personal experience with "god", just as many others, are nonobservable by science.
> 
> 
> ...the next time your in the hospital, tell the doc that you don't believe in science....tell'em you want "god" to heal you.


 
Maybe some day you will realize that not everything needs a scientific explanation.

It blows my mind how day after day you believe in something that HAS NOT, AND NEVER WILL BE PROVEN.

EVOLUTION & THE BIG BANG THEORY WILL NEVER BE FACT.(Because as the smart ones know is a pile of bullshit excuses, and your too damn proud to acccept reality.)

WTF IS SO HARD TO UNDERSTAND?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> A scientific theory is the strongest possible classification.
> 
> Try cracking a book sometime.


 

I HAVE READ MORE BOOKS THAN YOU CAN CONTEMPLATE YOUNG MAN.

THEORY THEORY THEORY THEORY, Go and look up the definition.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

I already know what it is....as I just told you above. Ur a bit thick.

Since YOUR version of the world can't pass ANY scientific analysis.... why do you even bother? 

Ur version is a fail before it ever gets out of the box.

Evolution has NO EQUAL....so it rules the roost ... of intelligent ppl.

You are of course, OBVIOUSLY.... excluded.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I already know what it is....as I just told you above. Ur a bit thick.
> 
> Since YOUR version of the world can't pass ANY scientific analysis.... why do you even bother?
> 
> ...


 

Yeah your so intelligent you cant even agree with your fellow athiests.This shows just how confused & thick skulled you really are.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Yeah your so intelligent you cant even agree with your fellow athiests.This shows just how confused & thick skulled you really are.


 

You wont shutup about how intelligent you are yet you have not presented me with one fact...............other than the THEORY of the big bang.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> The truth hurts eh? It is adaptation.Get it through your thick skull.
> 
> The day you show me a half ass ape human is the day evoution becomes fact.Do you see dogs evolving into birds?
> 
> ...


Asking for a half-human, half-ape is like asking for a cross between a dog and a poodle; asking for the location halfway between San Francisco and California.

Asking why a dog doesn't become a bird is tantamount to admitting you know absolutely nothing about how evolution works.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

YOU have ZERO facts.... I have the accepted intelligent version. 

You have ZERO.

That's a fail.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Maybe some day you will realize that not everything needs a scientific explanation.
> 
> It blows my mind how day after day you believe in something that HAS NOT, AND NEVER WILL BE PROVEN.


...prove me wrong...and prove your god if you would, and I'll rest my case....we all know that isn't going to happen...right? 

...but, we can prove mitosis! 



420ezah420 said:


> EVOLUTION & THE BIG BANG THEORY WILL NEVER BE FACT.(Because as the smart ones know is a pile of bullshit excuses, and your too damn proud to acccept reality.)
> 
> WTF IS SO HARD TO UNDERSTAND?


...you don't understand what a theory is ... you can misenterpret it easily. Just as your bible, you can twist it all you'd like... theories are based on facts. 

...call NASA, tell them they don't know shit, tell'em their waste'n their time. See how many laughs you get there. 

...call the medical industries also, let them know they are waste'n their time thinking we can get organs from pigs.


----------



## Man o' the green (Apr 14, 2010)

Facts -> Theory / Math -> Truth <- Belief <- Faith 
|
<- Philosophy ->​ 
Let me propose a "theory" :

FACT is a piece of knowledge that is not in dispute and comes directly from a measurable source. There is a fossil that looks like a person but is not. There are fossils that have a progressive pattern of change.
THEORY is a description that correlates FACTs and explains a process by logical steps. Evolution
TRUTH is what most people recognize as an undisputed. The earth is round.
FAITH comes to TRUTH from the opposite direction, based not on facts, but on BELIEFs. God created the world, etc.
BELIEF is a piece of knowledge that is equivalent to FACT but unmeasurable. Mary was a virgin.
PHILOSOPHY is the same as THEORY or BELIEF but based on FACTs and FAITH ( assumptions ). Be excellent to each other.

Your reality is the sum of the truth
Your reality can be what you want it to be : A combination of theory, philosophy and belief.​


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

420haze is the kind of poster that makes other religious folks .... cringe. It's like...ur not helping at all.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Asking for a half-human, half-ape is like asking for a cross between a dog and a poodle; asking for the location halfway between San Francisco and California.
> 
> Asking why a dog doesn't become a bird is tantamount to admitting you know absolutely nothing about how evolution works.


 
Oh shit he didnt know that poodles are dogs. Man where do I start.... Im not even going to say anything because I have read EVERYTHING that you have. Take that number and multiply it by 10 and just maybe you might open your mind and quit being a narrow minded fool


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> YOU have ZERO facts.... I have the accepted intelligent version.
> 
> You have ZERO.
> 
> That's a fail.


You're a fail, you ran to google & looked up scientific pictures for an avatar.........By the way your vanity is showing.


----------



## Man o' the green (Apr 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Oh shit he didnt know that poodles are dogs. Man where do I start.... Im not even going to say anything because I have read EVERYTHING that you have. Take that number and multiply it by 10 and just maybe you might open your mind and quit being a narrow minded fool


_Do not let any unwholesome talk come out of your mouths, but only what is helpful for building others up according to their needs, that it may benefit those who listen (Ephesians 4:29)._


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...prove me wrong...and prove your god if you would, and I'll rest my case....we all know that isn't going to happen...right?
> 
> ...but, we can prove mitosis!
> 
> ...


I have nothing to prove to anyone if you think that you are confused.

Yeah you can also prove that theories are just educated guesses.

Do you know the definition of THEORY? Please go look it up.

What does NASA have to laugh about? They have done nothing to help out humanity, other than for entertainment & informative purposes.

Oh you mean the industries that want to pump me full of oxycontin? For something as mild as RLS?


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Oh shit he didnt know that poodles are dogs. Man where do I start.... Im not even going to say anything because I have read EVERYTHING that you have. Take that number and multiply it by 10 and just maybe you might open your mind and quit being a narrow minded fool


Uh, are you really this stupid that we have to explain even the analogies? 

Poodles ARE dogs just like humans ARE apes.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Uh, are you really this stupid that we have to explain even the analogies?
> 
> Poodles ARE dogs just like humans ARE apes.


Yeah and my name is peter gabriel.

Ill comment when I hear something plausible.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I have nothing to prove to anyone if you think that you are confused.
> 
> Yeah you can also prove that theories are just educated guesses.?


Wrong! ...a Hypothesis is just an educated guess. A theory is an educated guess that YOU can't prove wrong. ...and your not the only one!....even the smartest people of the world who has dedicated their whole life trying can't prove it wrong. 

...what alot of people don't understand is that most people who are atheist are former believers, as myself. I read the bible, went to cathloic schools growing up, even went to a southern baptist college and was required to take Bible (OT)# 201, and Bible (NT) # 210...I got a's in both, fyi. 



420ezah420 said:


> Do you know the definition of THEORY? Please go look it up..


...and as posted :

To state clearly that evolution is a _fact_, not theory, and that what is at issue within biology are questions of details of the process and the relative importance of different mechanisms of evolution. It is a _fact_ that the earth with liquid water, is more than 3.6 billion years old. It is a _fact_ that cellular life has been around for at least half of that period and that organized multicellular life is at least 800 million years old. It is a _fact_ that major life forms now on earth were not at all represented in the past. There were no birds or mammals 250 million years ago. It is a _fact_ that major life forms of the past are no longer living. There used to be dinosaurs and Pithecanthropus, and there are none now. It is a _fact_ that all living forms come from previous living forms. Therefore, all present forms of life arose from ancestral forms that were different. Birds arose from nonbirds and humans from nonhumans. No person who pretends to any understanding of the natural world can deny these facts any more than she or he can deny that the earth is round, rotates on its axis, and revolves around the sun.

Since Darwin's time, massive additional evidence has accumulated supporting the fact of evolution--that all living organisms present on earth today have arisen from earlier forms in the course of earth's long history. Indeed, all of modern biology is an affirmation of this relatedness of the many species of living things and of their gradual divergence from one another over the course of time. Since the publication of The Origin of Species, the important question, scientifically speaking, about evolution has not been whether it has taken place. That is no longer an issue among the vast majority of modern biologists. Today, the central and still fascinating questions for biologists concern the mechanisms by which evolution occurs. 

In the American vernacular, "theory" often means "imperfect fact"--part of a hierarchy of confidence running downhill from fact to theory to hypothesis to guess. Thus the power of the creationist argument: evolution is "only" a theory and intense debate now rages about many aspects of the theory. If evolution is worse than a fact, and scientists can't even make up their minds about the theory, then what confidence can we have in it?

Well evolution _is_ a theory. It is also a fact. And facts and theories are different things, not rungs in a hierarchy of increasing certainty. Facts are the world's data. Theories are structures of ideas that explain and interpret facts. Facts don't go away when scientists debate rival theories to explain them. Einstein's theory of gravitation replaced Newton's in this century, but apples didn't suspend themselves in midair, pending the outcome. And humans evolved from ape-like ancestors whether they did so by Darwin's proposed mechanism or by some other yet to be discovered.
Moreover, "fact" doesn't mean "absolute certainty"; there ain't no such animal in an exciting and complex world. The final proofs of logic and mathematics flow deductively from stated premises and achieve certainty only because they are _not_ about the empirical world. Evolutionists make no claim for perpetual truth, though creationists often do (and then attack us falsely for a style of argument that they themselves favor). In science "fact" can only mean "confirmed to such a degree that it would be perverse to withhold provisional consent." I suppose that apples might start to rise tomorrow, but the possibility does not merit equal time in physics classrooms.
Evolutionists have been very clear about this distinction of fact and theory from the very beginning, if only because we have always acknowledged how far we are from completely understanding the mechanisms (theory) by which evolution (fact) occurred. Darwin continually emphasized the difference between his two great and separate accomplishments: establishing the fact of evolution, and proposing a theory--natural selection--to explain the mechanism of evolution.


The honest scientist, like the philosopher, will tell you that nothing whatever can be or has been proved with fully 100% certainty, not even that you or I exist, nor anyone except himself, since he might be dreaming the whole thing. Thus there is no sharp line between speculation, hypothesis, theory, principle, and fact, but only a difference along a sliding scale, in the degree of probability of the idea. When we say a thing is a fact, then, we only mean that its probability is an extremely high one: so high that we are not bothered by doubt about it and are ready to act accordingly. Now in this use of the term fact, the only proper one, evolution is a fact. For the evidence in favor of it is as voluminous, diverse, and convincing as in the case of any other well established fact of science concerning the existence of things that cannot be directly seen, such as atoms, neutrons, or solar gravitation .... 
So enormous, ramifying, and consistent has the evidence for evolution become that if anyone could now disprove it, I should have my conception of the orderliness of the universe so shaken as to lead me to doubt even my own existence. If you like, then, I will grant you that in an absolute sense evolution is not a fact, or rather, that it is no more a fact than that you are hearing or reading these words.




420ezah420 said:


> What does NASA have to laugh about? They have done nothing to help out humanity, other than for entertainment & informative purposes.


...what exactly do you think NASA is upto by building rockets trying to find other planets that have h20 on them?


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> ur an idiot...
> 
> lawdy....
> 
> You must be very young.





trystick said:


> And thus is the problem with gaps in generations.
> 
> As I was growing up all I ever said to my weed buddies is:
> 
> ...





CrackerJax said:


> He's just young...he doesn't know any better.
> 
> Now he does....maybe.


You guys must be getting close to collecting social security then...I am 39 and have called weed many things...I only hear cops (since the 70's at least) refer to reefer as "dope" it has about the most negative connotation of all of the slang terms for Cannabis...and I thought we all loved the herb here...just sounded weird...sorry pops...no disrespect intendedkiss-ass


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Yeah and my name is peter gabriel.
> 
> Ill comment when I hear something plausible.


What the fuck are you talking about? Do you deny we are apes? Do you even know what an ape is and why we are classified as one? 
Maybe you need to re-read dobermanman's post 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]For example, 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Primates are collectively defined as any gill-less, organic RNA/DNA protein-based, metabolic, metazoic, nucleic, diploid, bilaterally-symmetrical, endothermic, digestive, tryploblast, opisthokont, deuterostome coelemate with a spinal chord and 12 cranial nerves connecting to a limbic system in an enlarged cerebrial cortex with a reduced olfactory region inside a jawed-skull with specialized teeth including canines and premolars, forward-oriented fully-enclosed optical orbits, and a single temporal fenestra, -attached to a vertebrate hind-leg dominant tetrapoidal skeleton with a sacral pelvis, clavical, and wrist & ankle bones; and having lungs, tear ducts, body-wide hair follicles, lactal mammaries, opposable thumbs, and keratinized dermis with chitinous nails on all five digits on all four extremities, in addition to an embryonic development in amniotic fluid, leading to a placental birth and highly social lifestyle. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We dont believe this because we want to! And why would we want to? We believe it because we can prove it really is true, and that applies to everyone whether you want to believe it or not. Were not just saying youve descended from primates either; were saying you ARE a primate! *Humans have been classified as primates since the 1700s when a Christian creationist scientist figured out what a primate was *and prompted other scientists to figure out why that applied to us. [/FONT]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Do you deny we are apes? Do you even know what an ape is and why we are classified as one?
> Maybe you need to re-read dobermanman's post
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]For example,
> ...


lol

You win with this post man. I'm dying to see what he's gonna come back with.

Don't just come back with some bullshit that doesn't relate at all to this post. Answer the questions he raised.

Prove you're not a troll.

That would do it.


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> Wrong! ...a Hypothesis is just an educated guess. A theory is an educated guess that YOU can't prove wrong. ...and your not the only one!....even the smartest people of the world who has dedicated their whole life trying can't prove it wrong.
> 
> ...what alot of people don't understand is that most people who are atheist are former believers, as myself. I read the bible, went to cathloic schools growing up, even went to a southern baptist college and was required to take Bible (OT)# 201, and Bible (NT) # 210...I got a's in both, fyi.


It might be that the fact-theory thing has been well argued here. And its ok for people to have varied notions on that topic cuz Atheism itself is non-judgmental. Its really the opposite of dogma and fundamentalism.

I got no problem with people developing an argument. But then, if that argument is taken to the 10th degree repeatedly, its no longer an argument, its a theology itself. So anyone coming to this thread hoping for relief from the pulpit will just get hit from the other side.


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Do you deny we are apes? Do you even know what an ape is and why we are classified as one?
> Maybe you need to re-read dobermanman's post
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]For example,
> ...




And the "are we from apes" or "we are apes" or "were we created?" thing is a very similar trap. Christians can just come over to this thread and provoke people with one sentence and then the thread gets tied up again and again on a detail that has been argued successfully 100 years ago. This provoking just sidetracks the topic and keeps Christianity in business.


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

Hayduke....you on iggy dude, sorry


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

Well Hayduke, I grew up right around NYC and it was a very common word for weed. And for the record....when you accuse Cracker of being a cop... you most certainly are disrespecting me.  I mean..... ewww.


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Yeah your so intelligent you cant even agree with your fellow athiests.This shows just how confused & thick skulled you really are.


420...we are not fellow atheists. We do not gather on Sunday morning and file into the pews. We are free to be different. That might be hard to swallow for a Sunday morning regular i guess. 420, you gotta pull up that wool and look around. There is a whole house outside of that closet you are crouched in.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

I do have a special atheist decoder/projector ring....it allows me to constantly garble a very clear voice from G*D which has been aimed at earth for 2000 years now. 
We are a small but determined group who pass down the rings from generation to generation, living in specific locations to form an electronic G*D blocking network. All of the worlds problems are solved in the message, but our little group has been able to thwart G*D. 
We need to prevent the message from getting to you until we can complete our plan of chaos. Only then will ppl flock to us in the necessary volume we need. Then we will let the message through and announce it as from US. Then copping all of G*D solutions, we will get ALL the credit. 

Anyway, that's the plan.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 14, 2010)

I was raised with out any religious influence from my parents, and they are GANGSTER for that! I was able to make an unbiased choice...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 14, 2010)

I faced reality all on my own.


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I faced reality all on my own.


Now thats an interesting topic. Did we come to this conclusion on our own or did organized religion tighten the choke hold so tight that we either had to flee or be destroyed.

I have much respect for people that had to grapple with this stuff completely by themselves. Damn, life is tough enough and then, after getting beat around for a while, to have to dig yourself out of the hole by yourself. It is like being thrown into a fast moving river to learn to swim. You come up like that and you are schooled on hard knocks and pretty tough and a survivor. The maturity starts to run deep and you no longer fall for the bullshit that is shelled out 24/7.

I got lucky and had open minded parents. But they still let me get knocked around by the fire and brimstone a bit. But once i touched that shit and got burned thankfully I didnt reach back to many more times. I got a few scars though


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 14, 2010)

Then again every 48 hours I kneel before my female plants and give offerings in the hope of a return...I talk to them too! They tell me secrets...Good secrets...BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine just tell me to quit slouching and stand up straight.


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I do have a special atheist decoder/projector ring....it allows me to constantly garble a very clear voice from G*D which has been aimed at earth for 2000 years now.
> We are a small but determined group who pass down the rings from generation to generation, living in specific locations to form an electronic G*D blocking network. All of the worlds problems are solved in the message, but our little group has been able to thwart G*D.
> We need to prevent the message from getting to you until we can complete our plan of chaos. Only then will ppl flock to us in the necessary volume we need. Then we will let the message through and announce it as from US. Then copping all of G*D solutions, we will get ALL the credit.
> 
> Anyway, that's the plan.


Hell, thats nothing cracker. I currently live in an old house with 12 other dudes. We all wear the same sweat suites and sneakers (PF Flyers) and live in bunk beds. We take turns watching for that comet with a sears telescope we mounted on the roof. Everyone of us are heavily armed with daisy bb guns and swiss army knives. 

You'll see. One day, when that comet gets close enough, its gonna take us to the zenith of God's hideout. Then we will show you guys! We got the bottles of koolaid and the pills all ready and waiting man. hell, I got a brand new sweat suit just waiting in my foot locker. Dude, decoder ring. man, i got the whole PF flyer kit. The ring, the whistle, the patch, the decal...the whole kit!


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

Thats me on the left. You can't really see the ring that well. But the sneakers are right on time, so you know the ring must be there! I'm all packed up so its tough to get everything out and show you.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I do have a special atheist decoder/projector ring....


you know you weren't supposed to let anyone know about "the project". now you will have to be punished. i'm afraid we're going to have to take away your ring and remove you from the organization's special protection, allowing the god creature's holy wrath to consume you for eternity. you've been warned about this before, but i guess you just didn't get the message. i'm really sorry about this and i've even gone to bat for you before the council, but this time there will be no reprieve. tonight you will be visited by our representatives. please do not resist, that would only make it harder on all of us.


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, everytime I take a peek in this thread its always sumthing off the deep end......Love it


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

undertheice said:


> you know you weren't supposed to let anyone know about "the project". now you will have to be punished. i'm afraid we're going to have to take away your ring and remove you from the organization's special protection, allowing the god creature's holy wrath to consume you for eternity. you've been warned about this before, but i guess you just didn't get the message. i'm really sorry about this and i've even gone to bat for you before the council, but this time there will be no reprieve. tonight you will be visited by our representatives. please do not resist, that would only make it harder on all of us.


uhhh oops?

It's my decoder ring...it's faulty. The dog ate my instructions. My glasses got fogged up. My hand twitched and I lost my place.....

hang on.... I've got another message coming in... 

D...r...i...n...k M...o...r...e O...v...a...l...t...i...n...e


----------



## trystick (Apr 15, 2010)

All things come back to Ovaltine.

The birds sing and the bees pollinate and the grass grows and the cows graze and the milk flows and the oval knows.

Just one scoop. And the day just seems to breeezzze awayyyyy....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

G*D is Black Bart


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 15, 2010)

hey haze, want to see a half man half ape?






this is my cousin, cro magnon, he died several thousand years before there was religion. do you think he burnt in hell for being athiest?

oh and i laughed my ass off when you told someone to open their mind and be more... what was the word?...

oh yeah "narrow minded fool "


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

And of course, any one born before Jesus is sh*t out of luck....


----------



## undertheice (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> uhhh oops?
> It's my decoder ring...it's faulty. The dog ate my instructions. My glasses got fogged up. My hand twitched and I lost my place.....
> hang on.... I've got another message coming in...
> D...r...i...n...k M...o...r...e O...v...a...l...t...i...n...e


unlike the god creature, our decoder rings *are* infallible. in the centuries our organization has existed not a single ring has ever malfunctioned, so that excuse simply won't fly. we also know that your dog didn't eat the instructions because he too is a member of our illustrious brotherhood. he has been reporting on your activities for quite some time and his reports have not been favorable. fogged glasses and twitching hands are no excuse for your transgressions as you will note if you read appendix forty-three subsection fifty-two of the handbook (your dog told us that your handbook is propping up a leg of your dining room table, in case you've forgotten where you put it). finally, drink more ovaltine is the default announcement on all decoder rings (you obviously never read the news letter) and you will be receiving that message until our agents find the time to confiscate it. we feel that we have been more than patient with you, but it is finally time to dissolve our association with you. oh and by the way, the dog is coming with us too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh that fekkin dog.... I should have known. 

Wait....don't take my book! Everyone needs to have a book! How am i supposed to think if i don't have a book to tell me how to do it???

OMG... I just had an epiphany !! It's the books... We need more of them. 

I will be sending the dog to you and the ring. just wait a few days...the dog will pass it to you....I'm going to slip it into her dinner tonite..... decode that!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 15, 2010)

S...m...o...k...e...m...o...r...e...w...e...e...d...c...r...a...c...k...e...r...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

I... C...a...n...'...t ....M...y...D....o....g ...A....t...e... M...y....S....t....a....s....h.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 15, 2010)

b...u...m...m...e...r

lets not turn this thread into conversation like that tho


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

O....K..... 

I am powerless now anyway. I've been stripped of my powah. So if you are living in between lat 25 and 27 and long 75 to 85 .... you have until tonite to go outside and listen to the true message of G*D. I have taken down my part of the net block.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I... C...a...n...'...t ....M...y...D....o....g ...A....t...e... M...y....S....t....a....s....h.


he only ate it because he has no thumbs and can't operate a lighter. i've also noticed that most bongs just aren't dog friendly, they aren't built to accommodate the canine facial anatomy. if we can develop a self-lighting bong for dogs, the incidence of dog related stash destruction could be greatly lessened.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 15, 2010)

if dogs recognize their need for thubs they will evolve within the next 1000 yrs

i think double pawed cats are developing thumbs. my friends cat actually picks things up with her little thumbed paws


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

BS.... my dog has her own bong!! And I'm keeping it with me, so be prepared for one pissed off pup with a ring up her arse and no weed fix.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I am powerless now anyway. I've been stripped of my powah. So if you are living in between lat 25 and 27 and long 75 to 85 .... you have until tonite to go outside and listen to the true message of G*D. I have taken down my part of the net block.


did you really think we were so foolish as to not have backups for all of our operatives? the agents of the evil god creature are everywhere and, knowing that even we are liable to be infiltrated, we have taken every precaution to make sure its message will never again interfere with man's quest for perfection. we have redundant systems upon redundant systems upon redundant systems upon redundant systems.... well, you get the idea. besides, there are at least two hours of enzyte commercials to sit through before its message actually begins.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh crap... see, I'm on the wrong side...you guys are too smart. 

I need a group of ppl who aren't too hot on thinking for themselves....hmmm...which group could that be?


----------



## undertheice (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> which group could that be?


try liberals


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Lawdy no..... there is nothing worse than being the King of the Fools.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 15, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> hey haze, want to see a half man half ape?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but he believes that you should for thinking that he was covered in hair like an ape.

Cro-magnon is exactly the same as us just
old school.He is not half ape like you think.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 15, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> No but he believes that you should for thinking that he was covered in hair like an ape.
> 
> Cro-magnon is exactly the same as us just
> old school.He is not half ape like you think.


That is the point dude, there is no such thing as "half ape/half man", nothing on Earth has ever existed, and you're walking around with a creationist understanding of evolution so you wouldn't know the difference anyway.

Just like when Kirk Cameron presents his "croco-duck", by using these examples, you guys only show your ignorance.

Go study the actual theory, what the scientists teach, not what a creationist "scientist" taught you, and you'll accept it because it'll be obvious to you, just like it's obvious to me, and to 99.9% of other biologists on the planet.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 15, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> No but he believes that you should for thinking that he was covered in hair like an ape.
> 
> Cro-magnon is exactly the same as us just
> old school.He is not half ape like you think.


dude your covered in hair im covered in hair; thats what makes us mammals 

exactly the same as us? then why arent the homo sapien?

oldschool my ass


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Folks...why are we on this guys thread?

Let's start a new one....


----------



## undertheice (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Folks...why are we on this guys thread?


well, it was here and it really wasn't being used for anything productive. it just started out as an excuse for haze to showcase his ignorance, so i guess we decided it should be put to better use. i've been storing old tax records and emptying out overflowing ashtrays here. it's kinda nice to have a space like that for all the useless refuse.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmmmm, is that right.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2010)

I say we use the ignorant thread for positive measures...We're super heroes...I call the name "Mighty Dank"...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2010)

"Fellow Atheists"

Please have your rings pointed towards 37° 14&#8242; 24.73&#8243; N, 115° 49&#8242; 6.81&#8243; W 37.240203, -115.818558 at 09:00 IDT...That is all.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That is the point dude, there is no such thing as "half ape/half man", nothing on Earth has ever existed, and you're walking around with a creationist understanding of evolution so you wouldn't know the difference anyway.
> 
> Just like when Kirk Cameron presents his "croco-duck", by using these examples, you guys only show your ignorance.
> 
> Go study the actual theory, what the scientists teach, not what a creationist "scientist" taught you, and you'll accept it because it'll be obvious to you, just like it's obvious to me, and to 99.9% of other biologists on the planet.



You just proved how confused you really are.

So what your saying is we "Apes" woke up one morning and were magically human?

We all know now that you're the one who desperately needs to go study.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Folks...why are we on this guys thread?
> 
> Let's start a new one....


Because you just cant believe yourself. Thats what the weak minded do to comfort themselves when they begin to get skeptical.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


>



Oh I get it just like you athiests dont have any answers.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> "Fellow Atheists"
> 
> Please have your rings pointed towards 37° 14&#8242; 24.73&#8243; N, 115° 49&#8242; 6.81&#8243; W 37.240203, -115.818558 at 09:00 IDT...That is all.


Sigh... I already slipped my ring to my dog with her dinner....

I'm going to point her arse in that general direction tonite and hope for the best. Some of the message from G*D may get through I'm afraid. I suggest you buy stock in Ovaltine.... cause the message from G*D is sponsored by them. G*D loves Ovaltine....and blood...lots of blood.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Sigh... I already slipped my ring to my dog with her dinner....
> 
> I'm going to point her arse in that general direction tonite and hope for the best. Some of the message from G*D may get through I'm afraid. I suggest you buy stock in Ovaltine.... cause the message from G*D is sponsored by them. G*D loves Ovaltine....and blood...lots of blood.



Children usually make up farytales............

Tell me you dont act like children please.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 15, 2010)

You just dont stop proving how childish you are.
If you are not under the age 13 you should feel really ashamed. I know 10 year olds that are more mature than you.

Keep em comin


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 15, 2010)

You're totally right, 420. A virgin got pregnant with God's child. With having such an awesome father he was given awesome powers, such as walking on water and curing the blind. As he continued to walk the earth spreading the world with goodness, his father (God, who is actually himself) let jesus get murdered... in return we're all allowed to sin.

Can't believe i didn't realize this earlier.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2010)

God waits billions of years to have a son...And he ends up nailed to a cross! WEAK SAUCE!

Side Joke!: God approaches Adam and asks if he "Wants a partner who will do all of the cooking, cleaning, laundry, chores. This companion will also draw your attention with beauty unmatched, what do you think?" Adam thinks for a while and returns with a question. "What's the catch?" God replies,"I need 1 leg, 2 arms, and a rib." Adams screams, "Fuck THAT! What can I get for a rib?"


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2010)

I never wanted any living creature to suffer on behalf of my actions so your idea is void...A contract is not valid unless both parties agree and make their mark in front of witnesses...No...


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Apr 15, 2010)

You know what bothers me? not that anyone believes in God, but that the Earth wasn't here 20,000 years ago!!!??!

Most of them "religious types" will tell you that carbon dating is a lie. They can't seem to wrap thier heads around the fact that carbon has a rated decay time.... It saddens me because I have an old dude at work I banter about with on this very subject. He's a smart old fart when it comes to building and co-ordinating orders and stuff but he says I'm a fool for believing in carbon dating. I almost fell over when he said that because I know how it works. Its like he doesn't believe we as people don't have that ability, but yet we split an atom over a city and fuck some shit up. I just don't get it. He uses all kinds of devices to measure so why can't he see that carbon dating is the same thing? I'll tell ya why. Because if he knew, then that would change the whole way of his thinking.

Religious types say our science is flawed because it constantly changes. But thats what learning is isn't it? New Ideas and new outcomes. In a time when religion was law and government alike, they controlled the education aswell. They taught everyone that the world was flat.
Even Jesus thought the world was flat. 

But that was wrong. Someone had to prove it to the masses by a vast experiment (granted based on $$$ trade route) but still a risk against popular belief. And walah! new part of the world!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2010)

Facts don't control the masses, Magic does.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 15, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> You're totally right, 420. A virgin got pregnant with God's child. With having such an awesome father he was given awesome powers, such as walking on water and curing the blind. As he continued to walk the earth spreading the world with goodness, his father (God, who is actually himself) let jesus get murdered... in return we're all allowed to sin.
> 
> Can't believe i didn't realize this earlier.



Im glad you see things my way, and dont forget that he was murdered by your kind.Too much pride to accept reality.

You children have no argument whatsoever.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Good post Dragon.... I agree with you 100%.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 15, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Facts don't control the masses, Magic does.


Oh the fact of big bang THEORY? ROTFL.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Dragonsmoke said:


> You know what bothers me? not that anyone believes in God, but that the Earth wasn't here 20,000 years ago!!!??!
> 
> Most of them "religious types" will tell you that carbon dating is a lie. They can't seem to wrap thier heads around the fact that carbon has a rated decay time.... It saddens me because I have an old dude at work I banter about with on this very subject. He's a smart old fart when it comes to building and co-ordinating orders and stuff but he says I'm a fool for believing in carbon dating. I almost fell over when he said that because I know how it works. Its like he doesn't believe we as people don't have that ability, but yet we split an atom over a city and fuck some shit up. I just don't get it. He uses all kinds of devices to measure so why can't he see that carbon dating is the same thing? I'll tell ya why. Because if he knew, then that would change the whole way of his thinking.
> 
> ...


So science actually found a fact? No.

It will never happen.Get over it.

Maybe itl happen tommorrow, or the next day, or the next............. Shit were gonna be waiting a while


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> So science actually found a fact? No.
> 
> It will never happen.Get over it.
> 
> Maybe itl happen tommorrow, or the next day, or the next............. Shit were gonna be waiting a while


If science is full of shit, say a little prayer, and dump some Lilly/miller noxall vegetation killer concentrate on your plants...Don't worry...GOD will protect your plants and science says they will die but science has no facts sooooooooooo, on your mark, get set....GO!

You're silly, but you make me laugh, so I like you...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


>


How dare you post an intercepted message from GOD on a public sight!

You're going to be court marshaled for this!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

My dog did it..... I'm a victim just like you. I'm setting off my Obama siren....


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> If science is full of shit, say a little prayer, and dump some Lilly/miller noxall vegetation killer concentrate on your plants...Don't worry...GOD will protect your plants and science says they will die but science has no facts sooooooooooo, on your mark, get set....GO!
> 
> You're silly, but you make me laugh, so I like you...


He doesn't grow, it takes more intelligence than he has. I don't think he has one post in the growing sections of this site. 

Many religious must believe science is more fallible than it is, otherwise it would destroy their world-view.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's the saddest part... and no foolies... he thinks he's holding his own on this thread.

How crazy is that....


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Here's the saddest part... and no foolies... he thinks he's holding his own on this thread.
> 
> How crazy is that....


No, the saddest part is that he is probably eligible to vote.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

H.W.J.V. ( How would Jesus vote)


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe 420haze is a chick
[youtube]ScgFIKXKFkc[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 15, 2010)

The saddest part is he really feels this way...It's his reality...He's in the Matrix...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Maybe 420haze is a chick
> [youtube]ScgFIKXKFkc[/youtube]


Jesus F'N Christ.... That lady is definitely going to be a California Senator !!! She will fit right in!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Maybe 420haze is a chick
> [youtube]ScgFIKXKFkc[/youtube]



I really had a hard time sitting through that...


----------



## DobermanGuy (Apr 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Maybe 420haze is a chick
> [youtube]ScgFIKXKFkc[/youtube]


OMG......the foods free, so we should just.............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
sell it at the farmers market.


Thank you now get the fcuk out, looney toon.


Some people are just too caught up to take a look at themselves and see how ignorant/idiotic they are. Self criticism is a great tool.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

What do you think her parents were like? 

Garbage in .... garbage out. And on and on it goes.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

hey haze you read alot of books you said right?

ever read art psalms by alex grey? he practices Vajryana but his words ring with the truest wisdom. if i had a bible this would be it. no its wrong to call this book a bible; because then it would be full of fairytales. 

revised; if i were going to live by the teachings of a book, it would be this. let me get a few nice quotes for you


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

*THE VAST EXPANSE*

[FONT=arial,]"I acknowledge the privilege of being alive in a human body at this moment, endowed with senses, memories, emotions, thoughts, and the space of mind in its wisdom aspect. [/FONT]​ [FONT=arial,] It is the prayer of my innermost being to realize my supreme identity in the liberated play of consciousness, the Vast Expanse. Now is the moment, Here is the place of Liberation. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,] Witness the contents of mind, the visions and sounds, the thoughts, as clouds passing through the vast expanse - the sky-like nature of mind. The rootedness of Being is in emptiness, clarity and awareness: unborn, unspoilt, stainlessly pure. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,] The infinite vibratory levels, the dimensions of interconnectedness are without end. There is nothing independent. All beings and things are residents in your awareness. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,] I subject my awareness to the perfection of being, the perfection of wisdom and perfection of love, all of these being co-present in the Vast Expanse. I share this panorama of Being and appreciate all I can share it with...the seamless interweaving of consciousness with each moment. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,] Create perfection wherever you go with your awareness. That is why this teaching is admired by artists--they sense the correctness of the response to life as creative. Life is infinite creative play. Enjoyment and participation in this creative play is the artists profound joy. We co-author every moment with universal creativity. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,] To bare our souls is all we ask, to give all we have to life and the beings surrounding us. Here the nature spirits are intense and we appreciate them, make offerings to them--these nature spirits who call us here--sealing our fate with each other, celebrating our love. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,] I am an intersecting kaleidoscope of Being in a rainbow refractive wave pattern: a corpuscle of light on the ocean...the transparency of my body with the rocks...sometimes the only way to summarize my feelings is to draw--to collapse the frenzy in my limbs enough to make a mark out of profound appreciation for my existence. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,] Share your presence with others, no boundaries, completely openly lovingly. Love is what makes us alive, that is why we feel so alive when we love. Service is being available to love. Life is the combustion of love. That we love ourselves here, that is the true magnificence in the mountains of being. We are constantly drawing the line between love and not love--enter into the Non-duality Zone, and all judgements dissolve in the Vast Expanse. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,] It's as though we are co-conspirators of consciousness--everyone, everywhere, everywhen, mixing up our openable minds. It's as though we could gather clouds in the sky and people into our lives. Like an eruption of consciousness, we discover the most important force is love. Experience yourself as the Source and appreciate every moment as perfection. Sunrise--Sunset. Thank you, Thank you, Creator, profound unstoppable connectedness of all beings, pattern to everything, most radical no-thing, the Vast Expanse."[/FONT]​ [FONT=arial,] Alex Grey[/FONT]


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> He doesn't grow, it takes more intelligence than he has. I don't think he has one post in the growing sections of this site.
> 
> Many religious must believe science is more fallible than it is, otherwise it would destroy their world-view.


 
I have at least 15 year growing experience. I come from a family full of growers, I only posted one side grow journal here.

I have mastered some strains that would blow your mind, lemme just name one 

Two words, mountain kush. The most lovely strain I have ever tasted, & ill tell ya ive tried the best of the best, this strain you will never even know because of the elevation, climate and superb secret organic recipie it takes to master I am no experiment grower like you.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> hey haze you read alot of books you said right?
> 
> ever read art psalms by alex grey? he practices Vajryana but his words ring with the truest wisdom. if i had a bible this would be it. no its wrong to call this book a bible; because then it would be full of fairytales.
> 
> revised; if i were going to live by the teachings of a book, it would be this. let me get a few nice quotes for you


 
Ok wether you believe that the bible is the truth or not, you would be a fools fool to deny the fact that there is not one book on this earth that comes close to teaching all the morals & lessons that the bible teaches....not even close to being close.

Please tell me im lying.

You know I read a book a while back written by a previously hardcore athiest called evolution vs creation.This is a man that was once as confused as you. In my short life I have changed the minds of countless of your fellow athiest, which has proven to me(not like I already didnt know)how blind you really are.

You guys already proved to the world how confused you are.lemme say this again since you all ignored me last time


We evolved from apes RIGHT?

There is no such thing as half man half ape right?

So we evolved overnight from full ape to human is what you are saying.

Not sure if you guys we aware but there are millions of species on this earth

You mean to tell me all of this complexity arose from one chemical reaction?

Now whos the one believing fairytales?

Thank you guys for showing me how blind some people can be, and for strengthening my faith to never before heared of levels.

Jah made tha herb for man.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

tell me what you thought of "the vast expanse" or if you even bothered reading it


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> tell me what you thought of "the vast expanse" or if you even bothered reading it


I think that he is someone who appreciates the body god gave him.Now answer my question..........................OOh thats right you cant


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

*We evolved from apes RIGHT?* simply put yes, man evolved from cro magnon who evolved from Neanderthal who evolved from ape

*There is no such thing as half man half ape right?* theres no such thing as half man half ape, no. but you and i are 98% simmilar to apes DNA wise(that is if you believe in dna)

*So we evolved overnight from full ape to human is what you are saying*. no one said it happened overnight; im sure it took 1000s of years

*Not sure if you guys we aware but there are millions of species on this earth. *there are also 100s of spieces of humans on this earth if you really want to get down to it


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

sounds like you read the first line

and while you were trying to belittle me, i was answering your questions


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

and you never answered my question; do you think my cousin cromagnon went to hell because he was born before the need for religion, born before jesus christ?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> *We evolved from apes RIGHT?* simply put yes, man evolved from cro magnon who evolved from Neanderthal who evolved from ape
> 
> *There is no such thing as half man half ape right?* theres no such thing as half man half ape, no. but you and i are 98% simmilar to apes DNA wise(that is if you believe in dna)
> 
> ...


that is where you are wrong, neanderthals did not evolve from apes if they did we would have found proof.

Yeah and so are pigs, are you saying we were once pigs?

There is too much complexity for everything to have came from a trylobyte, it is simply not in the realm of reality.

And you ignored my first question, name me a book with more morals and lessons, and a book that can teach you how to be as rightous as the bible does.

The lips of the rightous teach many, but fools die for want of wisdom.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> and you never answered my question; do you think my cousin cromagnon went to hell because he was born before the need for religion, born before jesus christ?


 
He is not your cousin just because he lived before you, he is identical to you.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> sounds like you read the first line
> 
> and while you were trying to belittle me, i was answering your questions


 
Oh thats why you skipped and completely igonred my first question. your vanity is showing bigtime.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

All hominids evolved from the Primate line... so once again ur ignorance is on full display.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

i didnt ignore your first question; i answered it before you asked it.

art psalms by alex grey is full of wisdom and lessons; read it some time


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> All hominids evolved from the Primate line... so once again ur ignorance is on full display.


 
IYO which by the way is 100% false.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> He is not your cousin just because he lived before you, he is identical to you.


if he were identical, he would be homosapien, not cro magnon. the differences in genus are enough to make him non-modern human

and is hell full of cro magnons? because they didnt get a chance to worship, they went to hell right? for not believing the same thing as you?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> IYO which by the way is 100% false.


prove it to me


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> There is too much complexity for everything to have came from a trylobyte, it is simply not in the realm of reality.



replace trylobyte with god and the statement will make more sense


if god wanted us to worship him he would prove himself real... he would just show up and be like alright you guys fucked up


but he isnt going to do that, its rather difficult when you dont exist


now your going to go on about FAITH blah blah blah you gotta believe blah blah blah


if god wants me to believe his bullshit , he will show himself

till then, he, you, and all other religious people can stop spreading your hatred and thought pollution


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

It's difficult to have a conversation with someone so uneducated.....

420 is a non thinker.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> replace trylobyte with god and the statement will make more sense
> 
> 
> if god wanted us to worship him he would prove himself real... he would just show up and be like alright you guys fucked up
> ...


hes going to say something like "the lord works in mysterious ways" which by the way is a form of manipulation to quell anyones doubts


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 16, 2010)

My theory is that our spinning solar system is just like a cell inside of our galaxy. And our galaxy a mere cell in a galaxy cluster. and after that im not sure what the hell goes on but maybe those galaxy clusters are a cell in some huge plant thats on a massive world in a solar system thats like a cell in a galaxy....or maybe im just high


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

wow.... can i hit that shit your smoking? lol


----------



## undertheice (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Ok whether you believe that the bible is the truth or not, you would be a fools fool to deny the fact that there is not one book on this earth that comes close to teaching all the morals & lessons that the bible teaches....not even close to being close.


to begin with, the bible is not _one book_. it is a series of writings compiled over many years, composed by many authors and translated from a multitude of languages and oral traditions. it has been added to and subtracted from for centuries. almost every religion and philosophy has a similar tradition. most of those other writings contain the same sort of moral training as the lessons of the bible and many of them predate the bible by centuries. 



> We evolved from apes RIGHT?


the theory is that we evolved from a common ancestor and it is just that, a theory. unlike the absolutes of religion, science does not demand easy answers.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

Exactly UTI.... atheism isn't so much about denial as it is willing to admit you don't know the answer. 

A BIG difference. One reason the religious need to change that explanation t one of denial, else they look like the egotists ... that they truly are.

If you can't admit you don't know something...AND you cannot actually prove why you do believe without any evidence.... you look moronic.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> i didnt ignore your first question; i answered it before you asked it.
> 
> art psalms by alex grey is full of wisdom and lessons; read it some time


 
like I said not even close to being close.Alex gray couldent even begin to teach half of the righteousness contained in the bible.


----------



## Man o' the green (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I have at least 15 year growing experience. I come from a family full of growers, I only posted one side grow journal here.
> 
> I have mastered some strains that would blow your mind, lemme just name one
> 
> Two words, mountain kush. The most lovely strain I have ever tasted, & ill tell ya ive tried the best of the best, this strain you will never even know because of the elevation, climate and superb secret organic recipie it takes to master I am no experiment grower like you.


Your hubris and self-righteous attitude towards your fellow man does not seem to be limited to spiritual matters. It alienates, and does not help in spreading any spiritual message. And if you are not spreading a spiritual message, you are only stirring up hate and resentment by arguing your personal interpretation with absolute conviction.
Whichever book you are referencing, seeing things through man's words of god's intent is only part of the puzzle. Many of the religious do not believe that god has a direct hand in the world, and must do his will through man. Accepting anything that man does ( including writing and maintaining the scriptures ) as infallible is contrary to our nature; as we exist to question everything.
The specific 'facts' being correct or not is insignificant to the overall message that religion gives us. Arguing that certain 'facts' presented as part of a moral lesson are not justification for belief. Belief comes first, and the supporting 'facts' become irrelevant.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> hes going to say something like "the lord works in mysterious ways" which by the way is a form of manipulation to quell anyones doubts


 He already tried but we did everything in our power to disprove it, even though he stood before us.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

alex grey and a single hit of LSD would open your eyes more than any number of bible testaments torrah koran exct ever could

your just not giving the man a chance, because you disagree with me and my beliefs, therefore disagree with my input


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 16, 2010)

seriously religion causes nothing but problems now adays.In the past people lived like animals and where really ignorant to the world arounfd them. when they had no scientific explination it had to "come from the heavens" or god did this for your sins bs. i wouldnt steal a piece of bread for eternity in the fires of hell. and thats how all of these religions came to be. the more popular "Religion" consumed the masses. over thousands of years it became a part of societys all around the world.

now that the world is really becoming a small place there isnt room for all of these different ideals. especially those who feel it is necessary to tell other people what to belive or what is right and wrong. im not hating on religions either here belive what you want but be respectful of others. and i dont get why j-hovas witnesses hafto go door to door and try to get people to join. is it to get to heaven? is it a money thing? are they working for the gov?

i wish we could all just live in peace and belive what we want to belive.... like my cell theory haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

Exactly.... the Atheists are the next step UP for mankind. religion is holding us all back....because it is backward thinking.

Develop some mental discipline if you can, and live free of superstition.

420 is unable to make the jump up.... so he wants to keep others down ...with him.

Misery and superstition love company.


----------



## Man o' the green (Apr 16, 2010)

bud nugbong said:


> i wish we could all just live in peace and belive what we want to belive


I totally agree. My faith or lack thereof is not your concern nor is yours to me.
I will defend the concept of faith in that it is a necessary coping mechanism to get through life. It's study also provides insight into human psychology.
Faith is distinct from religion and serves a useful psychological purpose.
But, religion's social results throughout history have been more disastrous than helpful. Religion and liberalism share many of the same social defects, such as placing society's administration in the hands of elites, easy corruption of power, self-righteousness, divisiveness and the redistribution of wealth. We have the first amendment to clearly protect the people from the abuses of religion, but the protections against liberalism are apparently not sufficient.
Personal faith and self-determination was the foundation of this country. I don't mind if you have faith in god, man, or self, but people must have some to survive.
( sorry for the political rant )


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> alex grey and a single hit of LSD would open your eyes more than any number of bible testaments torrah koran exct ever could
> 
> your just not giving the man a chance, because you disagree with me and my beliefs, therefore disagree with my input


If you honestly believe that this one man can touch the knowlege of the prophets you are unbelievably mistaken.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> If you honestly believe that this one man can touch the knowlege of the prophets you are unbelievably mistaken.


oh you mean the people that lived thousands of years ago possessed more knowledge than the scientists of today?

rofl waffle


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Exactly.... the Atheists are the next step UP for mankind. religion is holding us all back....because it is backward thinking.
> 
> Develop some mental discipline if you can, and live free of superstition.
> 
> ...


So im holding you all back from proving to yourselves that your existance is an accident?

Atheism = ???uncertainty???

Next thing I know your gonna be saying that bush didnt know about 9-11. LoL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> If you honestly believe that this one man can touch the knowlege of the prophets you are unbelievably mistaken.


who were the prophets 420? Can you name them for me? Tell me just a little bit about each one....if you can.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 16, 2010)

you a troll 420

everyone here has argued intellectually with you, but you still havent realized one thing; i cant change your opinion and you cant change my opinion

im pretty sure i said it on page one; arguing religion is pointless


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> oh you mean the people that lived thousands of years ago possessed more knowledge than the scientists of today?
> 
> rofl waffle



Think outside of the box and use what little brainpower you have.

Who the hell cares about quantum physics and molecular distrophy? 

How the hell is this going to help me pay my bills & feed my children everyday?

(The smarter man gets with meaningless knowledge, The more he loses the knowledge that really matters.)

-Words of wisdom
Curtesy of Me


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

Well to be fair Kaleo....arguing religion with someone like 420 is pointless.

He can't muster enough IQ up to debate with any sense. Notice he has no actual content of his own...he just bounces off whatever anyone else says.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> who were the prophets 420? Can you name them for me? Tell me just a little bit about each one....if you can.


Now why would I want to do that?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

Checkmate!!!! Ty....


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Well to be fair Kaleo....arguing religion with someone like 420 is pointless.
> 
> He can't muster enough IQ up to debate with any sense. Notice he has no actual content of his own...he just bounces off whatever anyone else says.



ROTFL....Name me one fact that any of you have presented......I have named many and they have all been instantly dismmissed & ignored.

I bounce off? please tell me your joking.....LoL.. 

Im not the ones who thinks richard dawkins knows it all......

I cant deny he is one of the best fictional writers ive seen.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ouch...... Bet that hurt.


----------



## Man o' the green (Apr 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> who were the prophets 420? Can you name them for me? Tell me just a little bit about each one....if you can.


Glenn Frey - Vocals , Guitar, Keyboards
Don Henley - Vocals, Drums
Joe Walsh - Guitar, Vocals
Timothy B. Schmit - Bass
Don Felder - Guitar


----------



## Ring'n (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> ROTFL....Name me one fact that any of you have presented......I have named many and they have all been instantly dismmissed & ignored.
> 
> I bounce off? please tell me your joking.....LoL..
> 
> ...



Im positive CrackerJax pointed out that not only are you a troll, but that you also dont know what you are talking about....

No one dismissed or ignored those facts that he as well as many others have presented.



> Ouch...... Bet that hurt.


ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## undertheice (Apr 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Can you name them for me?


no, but i can put names to the holy trinity. john lennon, jimi hendrix and janis joplin.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ring'n said:


> Im positive CrackerJax pointed out that not only are you a troll, but that you also dont know what you are talking about....
> 
> No one dismissed or ignored those facts that he as well as many others have presented.
> 
> ...



If i had a penny for every time you guys call me a troll I could go buy a fatty 1/2oz.

"Who smelt it delt it" comes to mind.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ring'n said:


> Im positive CrackerJax pointed out that not only are you a troll, but that you also dont know what you are talking about....
> 
> No one dismissed or ignored those facts that he as well as many others have presented.
> 
> ...



Really name one fact, and I was talking about my FACTS genius.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

undertheice said:


> no, but i can put names to the holy trinity. john lennon, jimi hendrix and janis joplin.


If lennon, joplin, & marley were here they would set you all straight.


----------



## Ring'n (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is another fact, You, I or anybody else does not know the whole truth behind mankind.

What one person chooses to believe in is their business and is not open to others to demean or forcefully 
attempt to change.

BTW:

You asked what facts CrackerJax mentioned, I pointed out a couple that are yet to be disputed.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Really name one fact, and I was talking about my FACTS genius.



ERGO....since you cannot display any knowledge of the Prophets you bring in as evidence.... you have no facts....troll.

Yes, a penny for each time could get you a nice fatty....which means you are slow on the uptake.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> If lennon, joplin, & marley were here they would set you all straight.


even legends and great souls are allowed their delusions.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

Yah...musicians.... always a well of great knowledge !  Uhhh, no.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah...musicians.... always a well of great knowledge !


we do not revere them for their minds, but for their hearts and all that they are willing to give.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

I can agree with that much.... music is music to my ears...but that's all it is.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

This is a job for..............Captain Obvious!!


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> ERGO....since you cannot display any knowledge of the Prophets you bring in as evidence.... you have no facts....troll.
> 
> Yes, a penny for each time could get you a nice fatty....which means you are slow on the uptake.


There is too much knowledge for you to handle, I dont know where to begin.

And those musicians have far more knowledge about LIFE than you ever will.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 16, 2010)

You guys can delete this thread now I have gotten all the answers that I need, & you proved just how much you dont know.

Hopefully science will one day pay your bills, put food on the table, and raise your children to be hardworking, honest men & woman.

And always remember you're existence is merely an Accident.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> There is too much knowledge for you to handle, I dont know where to begin.
> 
> And those musicians have far more knowledge about LIFE than you ever will.


Just begin with my very simple query.

Please tell me the names of the prophets and a little bit of info about each one... Pretty simple question...should have simple answers.

You may keep ur answers brief, but specific.


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 16, 2010)

I have to ask what a guy like you, who seems to think science has nothing to contribute to our lives, is using to post so many empty responses here... a stone tablet? Pencil and paper?



420ezah420 said:


> Hopefully science will one day pay your bills, put food on the table, and raise your children to be hardworking, honest men & woman.
> .


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2010)

Guess he needed to do some reading on what he already believes to be the gospel truth.


----------



## trystick (Apr 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> He doesn't grow, it takes more intelligence than he has. I don't think he has one post in the growing sections of this site.
> 
> Many religious must believe science is more fallible than it is, otherwise it would destroy their world-view.


You know, I passed over this post and only noticed it as I was re-reading...

LMFAO...Haahaa Damn. Can you imagine, this fool came to this forum and came straight to the spiritual section. He has many posts, and they ARE ALL in the atheist section on a marijuana grow forum...

Is this fool LOST or what?? I mean, sometimes I misplace my keys...but to wander into a pot growers forum and then stumble into the spiritual section and on to an atheist thread....then spend the rest of his days arguing and unable to find his way back out!! Oh shit that is very funny. Damn mindphuk, that is good. I wish I had caught that. That was a NICE post!!

This moron we have been arguing with is some lost nitwit trying to fight his way out of a coat closet, throwing punches at the sports jackets, and swinging at the raincoat....LMFAO


----------



## trystick (Apr 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I have at least 15 year growing experience. I come from a family full of growers, I only posted one side grow journal here.


On hell no...tell me he didn't say that. I am rolling on the floor now!

Comes from a family of growers...marijuana growing Amish family somewhere up state PA. I can just see the hat and the horse & buggy!! Well, my father brought seeds with him on the voyage over to the new country. He grew mighty handsome buds and then sent for his two brothers to come to the US and help on the farm. Then, they bought 60 more acres from Utz potato farmer and my father cross-bred Pennsylvania Dutch plain bud with Occidental Kush and invented Mennonite Black Bonnet Kush.

Its was awarded first place at the Mennonite Harrisburg Pennsylvania Dutch cannabis cup!


----------



## Coals (Apr 16, 2010)

this is a fun video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9LL5U4RUfI

the guy actually has his own youtube channel with a bunch of videos on it. He is an ex-devout catholic. HE knows the bible inside and out and it is an interesting take on it all. 

Basically the guy just woke up one day after like 30 years of devout service to God. He goes into great detail with direct biblical quotes and examples about the bible contradicting itself and often encourages rape, genocide ,slavery and more. He reviews and studies a section of the bible that explains how to be a good christian slave master in one of his videos.


----------



## trystick (Apr 16, 2010)

So brother Jacob had a son named Jacob junior but everyone called him 420haze for short. He spend his younger years on the farm pruning buds with his brothers and sisters and tinkering with tin cans and string. 420haze had a propensity to wander and get lost. He often became sidetracked and lacked concentration skills at school. The elders all said it was from the pollen of the mighty Dutch Mennonite kush plants that his grandfather had bred.







His father always said to young 420haze "when you grow up son, go out into the world and spread the good word to engels"


----------



## SHOSHON3N8TV (Apr 17, 2010)

I grew up having Christianity beat into me, they tried to kill my (n8tv american) soul. How dare those basturds tell lil kids their gonna burn in hell 4eva if they don't "repent"...they just want your 10% offering every week. Figure it out for yourself if u can weed out the BS! Keep it green


----------



## trystick (Apr 17, 2010)

When young 420haze was 16 he took a trip to the big city and saw high poles with wires strung and wonder what these mighty wires held inside. When he got back to the farm he told his papa "papa some day I will speak to the engels...i will use the mighty wires i saw, I will yell into the wires just like I yelled into the tin cans attached with string". "I swear papa, when I yelled, young Jessahria could here me when he listened in the other can". And he heard the good word and he believed papa!


----------



## trystick (Apr 17, 2010)

When young 420haze turn eighteen he would sneak away from the farm at night. He would go into town and trade Mennonite Kush  to the local boys to teach him the ways of the wires and poles.







Finally, after a long night of Kush and learnin, one local boy told young 420haze about the box with the screen attached to the wires. The boy told young 420 "if you type your good word in here the engels can read your message!


----------



## trystick (Apr 17, 2010)

Young 420 was ecstatic and rode all the way home to tell his papa!


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 17, 2010)

SHOSHON3N8TV said:


> I grew up having Christianity beat into me, they tried to kill my (n8tv american) soul. How dare those basturds tell lil kids their gonna burn in hell 4eva if they don't "repent"...they just want your 10% offering every week. Figure it out for yourself if u can weed out the BS! Keep it green


They tried to kill my bisexual soul too, fucked me up for years with self loathing missing a large part of my life and nearly led to my death a couple times because of it. Thank you guys SO much for all the good you do.


----------



## trystick (Apr 17, 2010)

Soon young 420haze opened an Amish internet cafe where he could boast of his family history of growers and find the right forum to type his good word....


----------



## trystick (Apr 17, 2010)

Young 420 would spend his days in the Kush fields working with his family.








And spend the evenings at the cafe smoking kush and arguing the existence of God online.
Young 420, despite his profound doctrinal differences, generally held that the focus of philosophical thought should not be to deal with the conditions of existence of the individual person but rather to induce blind faith among his readers in the existence of holy aristocracy and mandatory tithing. He was often heard criticizing and ranting against the 19th century philosopher Søren Kierkegaard. He would spend long nights smoking Mennonite Kush and espousing his rhetoric..





.


----------



## trystick (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry guys, I'm kinda stoned and just could not resist the 420ezah420 quote regarding "I'm from a family of growers". It was just too tempting not to indulge....hey, I'm only human


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 17, 2010)

trystick said:


> Sorry guys, I'm kinda stoned and just could not resist the 420ezah420 quote regarding "I'm from a family of growers". It was just too tempting not to indulge....hey, I'm only human


 
...I'm laughin' my ass off! + fuck'n rep! ...the ignorance of this guy...LOL


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 17, 2010)

Uncle Sativa, Aunt Indica...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 17, 2010)

DEATHS PER YEAR

Tobacco	435,000
Poor Diet and Physical Inactivity	365,000
Alcohol	85,000 
Microbial Agents	75,000
Toxic Agents	55,000
Motor Vehicle Crashes	26,347
Adverse Reactions to Prescription Drugs	32,000
Suicide	30,622
Incidents Involving Firearms	29,000
Homicide	20,308
Sexual Behaviors	20,000
All Illicit Drug Use, Direct and Indirect	17,0001, 
Non-Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs Such As Aspirin	7,600
Marijuana 0


Christianity=

Testament	Number Killed	Cummulative Total
God drowns everyone on earth (except Noah and his family)	Genesis 7:23, BT	30,000,000?	30,000,000
God rains fire and brimstone on Sodom and Gomorrah, killing everyone.	Gen.19:24, BT	1000?	30,001,000
Lot's wife for looking back	Gen.19:26, BT	1	30,001,001
Er who was "wicked in the sight of the Lord"	Gen.38:7, 1 Chr.2:3, BT	1	30,001,002
Onan for spilling his seed	Gen.38:10, BT	1	30,001,003
7th Egyptian Plague: Hail	Exodus 9:25, BT	30,000?	30,031,003
God kills every Egyptian firstborn child.	Ex.12:29-30, BT	500,000?	30,531,003
God drowns Egyptian army	Ex.14:28, BT	1000?	30,532,003
God and Moses help Joshua kill the Amalekites	Ex.17:13, BT	1000?	30,533,003
For dancing naked around Aaron's golden calf	Ex.32:27-28, 35, BT	3000	30,536,003
Aaron's sons for offering strange fire before the Lord	Lev.10:1-3, Num.3:4, 26:61, BT	2	30,536,005
A blasphemer	Lev.24:10-23, BT	1	30,536,006
God burned to death an unknown number for complaining	Numbers 11:1, BT	100?	30,536,106
God sent "a very great plague" for complaining about the food.	Num.11:33, BT	10,000?	30,546,106
God killed those who murmured with a plague.	Num.14:35-36, BT	100?	30,546,206
A man who picked up sticks on the Sabbath	Num.15:32-36, BT	1	30,546,207
Korah, Dathan, and Abiram (and their families)	Num.16:27, BT	12+	30,546,219
Burned to death for offering incense	Num.16:35, 26:10, BT	250	30,546,469
For complaining	Num.16:49, BT	14,700	30,561,169
Massacre of the Aradites	Num.21:1-3, BT	3000?	30,564,169
For complaining about the lack of food and water, God sent fiery serpents to bite the people, and many of them died.	Num.21:6, BT	100?	30,564,269
God delivers the Bashanites into Moses' hands and Moses kills everyone "until there was none left alive."	Num.21:34-35, BT	1000?	30,565,269
For "committing whoredom with the daughters of Moab"	Num.25:9, BT	24,000	30,589,269
Midianite massacre (32,000 virgins were kept alive)	Num.31:1-35, BT	90,000+	30,679,269
The slaughter of the Anakim, the childen of Esau, and the Horim	Deuteronomy 2:21-22	5000?	30,684,269
God hardened the king of Heshbon's heart so that the Israelites could massacre his people. (included several cities)	Dt.2:33-34, BT	3000?	30,687,269
God delievered the king of Bashan so that the Israelites could massacre his people.	Dt.3:3-6	60,000?	30,747,269
Massacre of Jericho	Joshua 6:21, BT	1000?	30,748,269
God tells Joshua to stone to death Achan (and his family) for taking the accursed thing.	Joshua 7:10-12, 24-26, BT	5+	30,748,274
God tells Joshua to attack Ai and do what he did to Jericho (kill everyone).	Joshua 8:1-25, BT	12,000	30,760,274
God slaughters the Amorites and even chases them "along the way" as they try to escape.	Joshua 10:10-11, BT	1000?	30,761,274
Joshua kills 5 kings and hangs their dead bodies on trees	Joshua 10:24-26, BT	5	30,761,279
Massacre of 7 cities	Joshua 10:28-42, BT	7000?	30,768,279
God delivers the Hazorites.	Joshua 11:8-12, BT	1000?	30,769,279
Massacre of the Anakim	Joshua 11:20-21, BT	1000?	30,770,279
God delivered Canaanites and Perizzites	Judges 1:4, BT	10,000	30,780,279
Ehud delivers a message from God: a knife into the king's belly	Jg.3:15-22, BT	1	30,780,280
God delivered Moabites	Jg.3:28-29, BT	10,000	30,790,280
Massacre of the Canaanites	Jg.4:15, BT	1000?	30,791,280
God forces Midianite soldiers to kill each other.	Jg.7:2-22, 8:10, BT	120,000	30,911,280
God delivered the Ammonites to Jephthah to slaughter.	Jg.11:32-33, BT	1000?	30,912,280
The Spirit of the Lord comes on Samson	Jg.14:19, BT	30	30,912,310
The Spirit of the Lord comes mightily on Samson	Jg.15:14-15, BT	1000	30,913,310
Samson's God-assisted act of terrorism	Jg.16:27-30, BT	3000	30,916,310
"The Lord smote Benjamin"	Jg.20:35-37, BT	25,100	30,941,410
More Benjamites	Jg.20:44-46	25,000	30,966,410
For looking into the ark of the Lord	1 Sam.6:19, BT	50,070	31,016,480
God delivered Philistines	1 Sam.14:12, BT	20	31,016,500
God forces the Philistine soldiers to kill each other.	1 Sam.14:20, BT	1000?	31,017,500
God orders Saul to kill every Amalekite man, women, and child.	1 Sam.15:2-3, BT	1000?	31,018,500
Samuel (at God's command) hacks Agag to death	1 Sam.15:32-33, BT	1	31,018,501
God delivers the Philistines.	1 Sam.23:2-5	1000?	31,019,501
"The Lord smote Nabal."	1 Sam.25:38	1	31,019,502
God delivers the Philistines to David (again).	2 Sam.5:19, 25	1000?	31,020,502
Uzzah for trying to keep the ark from falling	2 Sam.6:6-7, 1 Chr.13:9-10	1	31,020,503
David and Bathsheba's baby boy	2 Samuel 12:14-18	1	31,020,504
God sent a three-year famine because of something Saul did.	2 Sam.21:1	5000?	31,025,504
Seven sons of Saul hung up before the Lord	2 Sam.21:6-9	7	31,025,511
From plague as punishment for David's census (men only; probably 200,000 if including women and children)	2 Sam.24:13, 1 Chr.21:7	70,000+	31,095,511
A prophet for believing another prophet's lie	1 Kg.13:1-24	1	31,095,512
Baasha killed everyone in the house of Jeroboam "according to the saying of the Lord."	1 Kings 15:29	1000?	31,096,512
Zimri killed everyone in the house of Baasha "according to the word of the Lord."	1 Kg.16:11-12	1000?	31,097,512
Religious leaders killed in a prayer contest	1 Kg.18:22-40	450	31,097,962
God delivers the Syrians into the Israelites' hands	1 Kg.20:28-29	100,000	31,197,962
God makes a wall fall on Syrian soldiers	1 Kg.20:30	27,000	31,224,962
God sent a lion to eat a man for not killing a prophet	1 Kg.20:35-36	1	31,224,963
Ahaziah is killed for talking to the wrong god.	2 Kings 1:2-4, 17, 2 Chr.22:7-9	1	31,224,964
Burned to death by God	2 Kg.1:9-12	102	31,225,066
God sends two bears to kill children for making fun of Elisha's bald head	2 Kg.2:23-24	42	31,225,108
Trampled to death for disbelieving Elijah	2 Kg.7:17-20	1	31,225,109
God calls for a seven year famine.	2 Kg.8:1	10,000?	31,235,109
Jezebel	2 Kg.9:33-37	1	31,235,110
Jehu killed "all that remained unto Ahab in Samaria ... according to the saying of the Lord"	2 Kg.10:16-17	100?	31,235,210
God sent lions to kill "some" foreigners	2 Kg.17:25-26	3+	31,235,213
Sleeping Assyrian soldiers	2 Kg.19:35, 2 Chr.32:21, Is.37:36	185,000	31,420,213
Saul	1 Chronicles 10:14	1	31,420,214
God delivers Israel into the hands of Judah	2 Chronicles 13:15-17	500,000	31,920,214
Jeroboam	2 Chr.13:20	1	31,920,215
"The Lord smote the Ethiopians."	2 Chr.14:9-14	1,000,000	32,920,215
God kills Jehoram by making his bowels fall out	2 Chr.21:14-19	1	32,920,216
Judean soldiers because they had forsaken the Lord	2 Chr.28:6	120,000	33,040,216
God delivered the Israelites into the hand of the Chaldeans.	2 Chr.36:16-17	1000?	33,041,216
Ezekiel's wife	Ezekiel 24:15-18	1	33,041,217
Ananias and Sapphira	Acts 5:1-10	2	33,041,219
Herod	Acts 12:23, BT	1	33,041,220=TOTAL

...So wholesome...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 17, 2010)

How many times do you have to add up all the other killers before you reach 33 Million? 

Bear in mind, these are estimates from fairy tales that people wrote down...

I can't count the ones that weren't reported....


----------



## Man o' the green (Apr 17, 2010)

And the cells, deprived of oxygen, began to cease their functioning and break down, and all that was left of the man was the memories of those around him, his documents, and the genes he passed on.

And the most clever of the men exploited this fear, introducing the masses to the control of society through internal threat and promises.

Let me be free of the chains imposed on me by others, I will place my life in my own hands, live by my own faith, and be responsible for myself.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Apr 17, 2010)

trystick said:


> Is this fool LOST or what?? I mean, sometimes I misplace my keys...but to wander into a pot growers forum and then stumble into the spiritual section and on to an atheist thread....then spend the rest of his days arguing and unable to find his way back out!!
> This moron we have been arguing with is some lost nitwit trying to fight his way out of a coat closet, throwing punches at the sports jackets, and swinging at the raincoat....LMFAO


That some funny shite right there, lmao, thanks for the morning chuckle.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

trystick said:


> On hell no...tell me he didn't say that. I am rolling on the floor now!
> 
> Comes from a family of growers...marijuana growing Amish family somewhere up state PA. I can just see the hat and the horse & buggy!! Well, my father brought seeds with him on the voyage over to the new country. He grew mighty handsome buds and then sent for his two brothers to come to the US and help on the farm. Then, they bought 60 more acres from Utz potato farmer and my father cross-bred Pennsylvania Dutch plain bud with Occidental Kush and invented Mennonite Black Bonnet Kush.
> 
> Its was awarded first place at the Mennonite Harrisburg Pennsylvania Dutch cannabis cup!



Actually were all from california, and as a matter of fact one of our strains took second place in the annual LV cannabis cup.

I assure you cannot come close to the perfection of growing a strain for 8+ years.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

trystick said:


> You know, I passed over this post and only noticed it as I was re-reading...
> 
> LMFAO...Haahaa Damn. Can you imagine, this fool came to this forum and came straight to the spiritual section. He has many posts, and they ARE ALL in the atheist section on a marijuana grow forum...
> 
> ...


No fool, im not lost. I know everything that there is to know about marijuana considering I have been growing it for decades, probably while you and your teenybop friends were getting high for the first time.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

trystick said:


> When young 420haze was 16 he took a trip to the big city and saw high poles with wires strung and wonder what these mighty wires held inside. When he got back to the farm he told his papa "papa some day I will speak to the engels...i will use the mighty wires i saw, I will yell into the wires just like I yelled into the tin cans attached with string". "I swear papa, when I yelled, young Jessahria could here me when he listened in the other can". And he heard the good word and he believed papa!



Children I swear, always so imaginative.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 17, 2010)

your pretty stupid i must say


you come in here with an elitist attitude that you neither deserve nor earned...

you dont know a damn thing about what you claim to be better than our opinions



dance little puppet dance

science pays my bills waaaay more than god does

stop acting like your better than us, when in reality people in your own faith would look down on you for what your doing in this forum


you lack respect

it just drives you totally mad to see us with our own, differing opinion, and you cant stand it

and the best part is there is not a single thing you can do about it

so you act childish and start behaving like your some how better than us, that nothing we do can ever measure up because we dont believe in things that can not and will not be proven




if you want me to believe your a chicken, show me some eggs


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

trystick said:


> Young 420 was ecstatic and rode all the way home to tell his papa!



Your hillbilly parents raped you when you were a wee lad.I know your fathers tiny wilted penis & your moms wooly mammoth vag was terrifying. Doesent mean you gotta poke fun at me.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> They tried to kill my bisexual soul too, fucked me up for years with self loathing missing a large part of my life and nearly led to my death a couple times because of it. Thank you guys SO much for all the good you do.




eww you sick fuck. whats wrong with you?


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 17, 2010)

your parents raped you with a bible, doesnt mean you should get mad at us



/thread


nothing but insults from the troll


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> your pretty stupid i must say
> 
> 
> you come in here with an elitist attitude that you neither deserve nor earned...
> ...



Yes it drives me totally mad that you guys admit that you are clueless & I bet life is so amzingly wonderful knowing that your existance is an accident.

I am so jealous'

Yeah science gave you that body & the ability to work eh dumshit?

You seriously need to learn how to read before your childish mind gets exited.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Yes it drives me totally mad that you guys admit that you are clueless & I bet life is so amzingly wonderful knowing that your existance is an accident.
> 
> I am so jealous'
> 
> ...




lol which is more childish


the religion that requires you to turn off your logic filter, and avert your attention from the things that dont make any sense (I.E. noahs ark)

or the science that can be tested, proven, repeated, and actually yes, DID make my body and how it works



here is a fatal flaw in your shitty religion


if adam and eve were the first people on earth, some where along the lines, some one had to fuck their brother / sister


religion promoting incest


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> your parents raped you with a bible, doesnt mean you should get mad at us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you read your fellow athiests dumshit posts? Has there been one without insult? No. 

And by the way my parents never read the bible, unlike you I reasearch for myself.

I dont just take richard dawkins word for it. LoL


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> unlike you I reasearch for myself.




right...

if you did research what did you find there spongebrain religiouspants?

lets see some god proving evidence, after all you already did your research and you found it 

you know how to copy paste right?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> lol which is more childish
> 
> 
> the religion that requires you to turn off your logic filter, and avert your attention from the things that dont make any sense (I.E. noahs ark)
> ...


Omfg tell me you didnt just say that.Lol amazing.

here is the fatal flaw for your dumshiut THEORY.

Everything came from the same creature at one point, according to you. 

So all life on this planet was created on incest.

Are you really that stupid and blind that you point out your own flaws & make yourself look moronic?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> right...
> 
> if you did research what did you find there spongebrain religiouspants?
> 
> ...



I swear to richard dawkins your 12.


Get it through your thick skull, there will never be proof on paper.

Thats how god filters out the blind fools from the rest.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> right...
> 
> if you did research what did you find there spongebrain religiouspants?
> 
> ...



What do you know? you are just an accident


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 17, 2010)

as a rational logical human being i respond to your "never be proof on paper" comment with, well then, god will never exist

something can not exist without evidence of it existing

if there isnt some evidence of existence, there is no existence


sorry, you fail troll


you cant just sit here and go

HE IS REAL HE IS REAL HE IS REAL

throwing a temper tantrum like the kid who cant get his new video game


sorry you have failed to prove, or even provide, a case

which means that your argument is invalid, since you refuse, at every request, to provide evidence


when you refuse to provide evidence people tend to not care what your saying, as it cannot be proven, admitted by you yourself, you cant prove it


therefore, one can conclude that since you are arguing something that cant be proven, how exactly are WE wrong?


oh, thats right, your just crazy


----------



## Ring'n (Apr 17, 2010)

Apparently 420 YOU are the accident because the best part of you ran down your mothers leg!

Toss out your insults, there will be many that come back your way.

Your ignorance amazes us.....

If in *fact you have been growing for decades*, you would not use the term "*vag*", that is a "*new age*" term and is not commonly used by 
people nowadays unless they come from a certain era.... *ex..... born 1980's +*........ 

I thought you wanted this thread deleted so it could die like your fundamentals?


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 17, 2010)

if he wants to believe in shit that doesnt exist he is more than welcome

but to expect everyone else to share his delusion is lawlerblades status


----------



## Man o' the green (Apr 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> What do you know? you are just an accident


Enough already. Contribute or go. This is a site where people voluntarily give their knowledge to those who ask for it. You are only causing strife. Even in a section reserved for the exchange of spiritual ideas, this bickering does not qualify as even debate. You are only being used for amusement. For the good of your cause, find another outlet.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

Man o' the green said:


> Enough already. Contribute or go. This is a site where people voluntarily give their knowledge to those who ask for it. You are only causing strife. Even in a section reserved for the exchange of spiritual ideas, this bickering does not qualify as even debate. You are only being used for amusement. For the good of your cause, find another outlet.



The blind are usually amused by truth.


----------



## profit714 (Apr 17, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations




i did not read all the way through 51 pages wow!!
you ever create a new strain by mixing pollen and so on. well that is how we humans came about chance and luck and a lot of hard work not of our own.
i have so much to say.and ask but ill stat with this you say lies.you know the bible you read was written by man and edited by king James in 1611.sorry to ruin it all for you but that book and all of it contents are a lie sorry to kill your dreams but do the research i have done.
i have been to a few of the abbies and larger churches king james burnt to the ground in the name of religion.he burnt them down since the pope was running england from Italy and king do not llike that shit ha ha. then he created the church of England and the bible he wrote is what was brought to the new world.
i can go on but in closing i want to say why answer something that has no answer all one can do is look at the facts and see for themselves.

-b


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> The blind are usually amused by truth.



That's not even a coherent thought....


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 17, 2010)

profit714 said:


> i did not read all the way through 51 pages wow!!
> you ever create a new strain by mixing pollen and so on. well that is how we humans came about chance and luck and a lot of hard work not of our own.
> i have so much to say.and ask but ill stat with this you say lies.you know the bible you read was written by man and edited by king James in 1611.sorry to ruin it all for you but that book and all of it contents are a lie sorry to kill your dreams but do the research i have done.
> i have been to a few of the abbies and larger churches king james burnt to the ground in the name of religion.he burnt them down since the pope was running england from Italy and king do not llike that shit ha ha. then he created the church of England and the bible he wrote is what was brought to the new world.
> ...


I wouldent know, I have never read king james version. I have an exact original hebrew translation
How can a RIU stranger kill my dreams if marijuana experts dont come close.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 17, 2010)

you know it was still a bunch of dudes who wrote your "exact" bible right


god lacks the ability to hold a pen


oh right.... we know why

becuase "proof will never be on paper"


ahaha priceless


----------



## profit714 (Apr 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I wouldent know, I have never read king james version. I have an exact original hebrew translation
> How can a RIU stranger kill my dreams if marijuana experts dont come close.


 an riu stranger like that really has anything to to with this convo.you have an exact Hebrew translation. ha ha


really you have to be kidding your to much son. 

your dreams of a false religion that is.you will find out when you die as we all will.

until then i will just hope i do not see you on a corner talking god non sense


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 17, 2010)

excellent first posts profit. +rep

it dosnt matter if your new or a stranger, your points are valid and you present them intellectually

ive been arguing with this pigheaded lint licker (no pesonal attacks right? haha) through 76 pages, and your completely on topic about where this conversation has been going


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 17, 2010)

on the subject of rep; how did 420ezah420 get 302 points of rep?


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 17, 2010)

hey haze, here is why evolution is a fact


because proof of it will never be put on paper




thats how your logic works right?


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I wouldent know, I have never read king james version. I have an exact original hebrew translation
> How can a RIU stranger kill my dreams if marijuana experts dont come close.


 
...hebrew has words that cannot be translated into english....and visa versa.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Get it through your thick skull, there will never be proof on paper.
> 
> Thats how god filters out the blind fools from the rest.


By playing hide-and-go-seek???



420ezah420 said:


> I wouldent know, I have never read king james version. I have an exact original hebrew translation
> How can a RIU stranger kill my dreams if marijuana experts dont come close.


Never been to church...and you read Hebrew...once again, you are full of Shiite!



KaleoXxX said:


> on the subject of rep; how did 420ezah420 get 302 points of rep?


Better yet...how did he get a time-out, come right back with a new account with "haze" turned into "ezah" and not get freaking banned!!!!


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh 420 - good stuff! You can't even handle the English language very well, and you expect us to believe that you're some master linguist.
Even if I believed your claim of mastering Hebrew in your spare time, I'm not getting the point of your claim. You're still reading a translation of the bible - not the original (at least as far as the new testament goes). Is reading a Hebrew translation going to be better/more accurate than one in English, German, Chinese, etc.?


----------



## profit714 (Apr 17, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> excellent first posts profit. +rep
> 
> it dosnt matter if your new or a stranger, your points are valid and you present them intellectually
> 
> ive been arguing with this pigheaded lint licker (no pesonal attacks right? haha) through 76 pages, and your completely on topic about where this conversation has been going


thank i am sure that guy even caught wind of the point i was making an attempt to express.so sad. 

that not an attack kaleo i can use more colorful terms to explain that scum bag.any thing with that type of person involved is not for me of any level headed human. 

as to the subject at hand.
the bible was written by many over a long period so many different books and types of writing made it in to be know as the text.(well some books were not so fortunate do to conflicting thoughts and believes to the time it was being canonized ).the forgotten language the name escapes me now .could not be translated exactly to Hebrew.so what ever translation you read is just that the word of man and no other sorry. so many other point i can make and ask.i know they will fall on deaf ears since you are not as bright of some of those around you.speaks for the whole bunch of you people and you just stay dumb with your eyes close to science happening now.only to hold on to ideas thousands of years old.

it makes me laugh it really does.then it reminds me how many others like you there are but then i roll one up and just thank the earth for my mind.since the earth is where we came to and to the earth we will return. 

i can be to long winded at time so let me close with asking 420 to educate his mind with religion and the lack of it before you pretend to know what you are talking about. only speak when you know what you are saying is true my friend.less people will think of you as an idiot.
so go be alone with your man made beliefs and closed mind.i may be new you are correct.even i know that is not welcome here.
i am sure there is a site of this nature with a christian theme.
go find find it and be happy.


-b


----------



## trystick (Apr 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Actually were all from california, and as a matter of fact one of our strains took second place in the annual LV cannabis cup.
> 
> I assure you cannot come close to the perfection of growing a strain for 8+ years.


This is a pot forum. Its not a theological panel. I was a bit high and making light of the situation. Life is way too short to go everyday without a chuckle. You could also make light of us atheist as well. Our words taste sweeter with honey than they do with salt. But, I must admit, you stick around and you give your side of the argument like a trooper. I can say that. But, again its a pot forum and it really shouldn't be taken deathly serious.

stick


----------



## sarah22 (Apr 18, 2010)

profit714 said:


> thank i am sure that guy even caught wind of the point i was making an attempt to express.so sad.
> 
> that not an attack kaleo i can use more colorful terms to explain that scum bag.any thing with that type of person involved is not for me of any level headed human.
> 
> ...


that reminds me of the phrase "its better to keep your mouth shut and be thought of as a fool than to speak and remove all doubt"...or something along those lines


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> eww you sick fuck. whats wrong with you?


People like you that made me hate myself for 20 years of my fucking life just because I didn't fit your fucking boring mold, that's what's wrong with me.

If you nutjobs had your way this world would be boring as fuck. Everyone would look act walk and talk exactly the same. 1950's leave it to beaver forever right?

I think you are just incapable of modern life and happiness, that's the problem. It has to be or you wouldn't be here trolling. You think in black and white, doesn't get any simpler than that. I'm guessing you aren't very atractive and can't get a girl, that's why you are so angry and just have this as your only outlet. 

I'm sure you have no friends and no life, it's got to be just you all alone with a bible and an empty head. No wonder you need god in your life but even with that you are still just miserable aren't you, or you wouldn't be here trolling right?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 18, 2010)

oregon, dont let this religious punk get under your skin. your living the good life by doing what you want with it. if anyone thinks your going to suffer eternal damnation just because you like a little sausage, well they are dillusioned or brainwashed.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Apr 18, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> that reminds me of the phrase "its better to keep your mouth shut and be thought of as a fool than to speak and remove all doubt"...or something along those lines


i wish to "dog" that i could hold my own with you guys without setting aside a few hours to write, reread, proofread and correct a paragraph. I just suck at typing and coveying thought via computer. haha. I am laughing a ths 420 dude. But seriously, i am still laughing, lol.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 18, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> oregon, dont let this religious punk get under your skin. your living the good life by doing what you want with it. if anyone thinks your going to suffer eternal damnation just because you like a little sausage, well they are dillusioned or brainwashed.



No I just had to put in my 2 cents, I could care less what anyone else thinks _any more_.

I get 10x the sex the rest of you do, and multiple lovers of both sexes together often. Life is good. That's probably why people like me are hated by people like them, they have dreams they can never fulfill.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 18, 2010)

id say, statistically youd get about 2x as much as a straight person

and if your in more than one relationship 10x could be very accurate

i get little tail these days, but thats my own choice(kinda) im just irritated with all the dumb bitches i meet. ive had my fill of dumb sloppy hoes. im holding out till i meet a WOMAN. the internet exists for many reasons haha


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 18, 2010)

Polyamorous, yes multiple lovers not just multiple friends with benefits. I like to play with married couples too of course, on occasion, if they're irresistible and I like to play daddy for young couples half my age.

Fun fun fun.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you seen the new condoms? 

Someone actually redesigned it.... these have strips built in and you just pull the strips and the condom rolls down quick and easily. 

Why do I mention this now? Oregon Meds has brought up an interesting variable of multiple partners at the same time.... oh to be 25 again... 

What these condom dudes say on their web site makes perfect sense, but is something I have never thought of. Now I am married and we don't fool around on each other so it's a bit of a moot point with us, but for Oregon.... listen to this.


This has happened to EVERYBODY..... you are getting all jazzed up together, hot and heavy.... lights are usually low or off. You grab for the condom.... and it's like a race to get it on and NOT break the mood. Too much fumbling and your lover is turning on the TV...  Hurry up already!!

So you fumble in the dark and INEVITABLY put it on backwards. Then after doing a cartoon scene of trying to stretch it over ur pecker....you realize you have erred. So what do you do? You flip it over and run it down.

BAM..... right there you have dramatically increased the chance of passing something to your lover. Hygiene wise, you just defeated the condom.

These guys put strips on WITH bumps on one side so you can tell in complete darkness....so the condom goes on CORRECTLY and QUICKLY.

Just thought you would all like to know this.

http://www.sensiscondoms.com/

There's the link folks....check them out.... they look like a real advancement in condoms.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 18, 2010)

i was thinking about this earlier

holy trinity = a wizard, a slut and a ghost

420, who is the fool? really now


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 18, 2010)

If Jesus died for my sins, and I'm 2,000 years younger than he, doesn't that make me GOD for bending the time continuum?


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 18, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Have you seen the new condoms?
> 
> Someone actually redesigned it.... these have strips built in and you just pull the strips and the condom rolls down quick and easily.
> 
> ...


Cool, I am still looking for a condom that doesn't interfere, I hate the damn things or I probably would play around more actually. I'm 42, but I missed out on some youth so I guess this is my midlife fuckfest to catch up.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

Then these are for you!!! Unless you like Herpes....


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 18, 2010)

Love is fleeting, herpes is forever...Write that down.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

Better yet .... wear it.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't need a herpes yet, but it's thinning on top for sure.

That's why you have a circle of lovers, we don't need condoms together just for outside the circle.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

Ahhh... that sounds smart. As long as everyone is honest.... but isn't that a truism in all things? I think so.

By the way .... I am the ArchAngel Crackerjax..... 

* #777 *   




04-18-2010, 02:52 PM


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> People like you that made me hate myself for 20 years of my fucking life just because I didn't fit your fucking boring mold, that's what's wrong with me.
> 
> If you nutjobs had your way this world would be boring as fuck. Everyone would look act walk and talk exactly the same. 1950's leave it to beaver forever right?
> 
> ...



Yeah life is too boring when not sucking sweaty dick.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Yeah life is too boring when not sucking sweaty dick.



Dude I can walk down the street right this second & pick up a chick you would only dream about.

I go to so Cal state so I see more friends in 10 minutes than you probably have your whole life.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Dude I can walk down the street right this second & pick up a chick you would only dream about.
> 
> I go to so Cal state so I see more friends in 10 minutes than you probably have your whole life.



girls tend to not like crazy religious egotistical know it alls


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

know it all? 



How about know nothing... so far...he gets a big fat ZERO.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> No I just had to put in my 2 cents, I could care less what anyone else thinks _any more_.
> 
> I get 10x the sex the rest of you do, and multiple lovers of both sexes together often. Life is good. That's probably why people like me are hated by people like them, they have dreams they can never fulfill.


Yeah I always dreamed of suckin on some dudes dick, you have problems.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> know it all?
> 
> 
> 
> How about know nothing... so far...he gets a big fat ZERO.


Wisemen always appear to be fools in the eyes of the blind.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> girls tend to not like crazy religious egotistical know it alls


Oh soory I dont socialize with adolescents, i wouldnt know.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Oh soory I dont socialize with adolescents, i wouldnt know.


thats funny i didnt say anthing about children


the opposite sex tends to like attractive qualities in a male

i have yet to see a single one come from you, save persistence


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Wisemen always appear to be fools in the eyes of the blind.


Wise men at least say something of substance, they don't merely ridicule and attempt to point out faults in others.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Wise men at least say something of substance, they don't merely ridicule and attempt to point out faults in others.



When words of substance are spoken they are utterly dismissed & ignored.

It is not even in the realm of possibilities that evolution is responsible for the life of every species on the planet.

Everything is far too complex and meaningful for it to just be accidental.

If you cant realize that then there is no hope that you ever will.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> When words of substance are spoken they are utterly dismissed & ignored.


Haven't seen any such words come from you. Disagree? Care to summarize?


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> When words of substance are spoken they are utterly dismissed & ignored.



the hypocrisy is thick in this statement


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 18, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Haven't seen any such words come from you. Disagree? Care to summarize?


did you catch that "god will never be proven on paper" ? LOL


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

go back and read my edit a couple of posts back.

One of you said the flaw in my religion is that it was created on incest.

If you believe in evolution & big bang you are an idiot, because wouldent that mean all life on earth was created on incest?

Its contradictions like this that prove how confused you are as a whole, If you cant even agree with each other, why should I listen to you?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

...........cricket cricket


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> go back and read my edit a couple of posts back.
> 
> One of you said the flaw in my religion is that it was created on incest.
> 
> ...




strange, im not confused at all

my mind is 100% made


typical religious person telling me im confused / have flaws / need what your offering


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> strange, im not confused at all
> 
> my mind is 100% made
> 
> ...



I am not offering you jack shit. Just reply to my post......

Oh thats right you cant, because I just proved how little you know.

Go ahead ignore my posts once again like you always do.... Its nothing new.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> strange, im not confused at all
> 
> my mind is 100% made
> 
> ...




Lol yeah you admitted it. 

Your mind is 100% made that you are unsure of anything, but you are 100% positive that your existance is an accident.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 18, 2010)

actually im 100% positive that you have lost your mind, you dont know anything about what i think, and that your clinging


you want me to respond to an ignorant, generalizing statement that doesnt even make sense


funny i didnt call you out when you refused to answer my adam and eve's offspring question



do you believe the ark actually happened? of course you do

in 80 pages of your bullshit, you have yet to post one single shred of evidence of your opinion


not one...

so why exactly should i believe anything that comes out of your religilous mouth


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

let me quote here "atheism is not so much knowing the truth but admitting that you are unsure"


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> go back and read my edit a couple of posts back.
> 
> One of you said the flaw in my religion is that it was created on incest.
> 
> ...


Every post you make just continues to demonstrate not just your ignorance about science but your stupidity in how you interpret things in your mind. 

What the fuck does incest have to do with evolution of life? Maybe you don't understand science and that's fine but when scientists try to help you understand you should listen. 
The first forms of life reproduced asexually. Once sexual reproduction came onto the scene, I'm sure there were siblings mating with each other but this has nothing to do with human evolution in the slightest. As scientists, we know and understand that incestual relationships occur, it's a part of life but are certainly not necessary for evolution to occur. In fact, incest slows evolution by limiting the gene pool. Evolution occurs in populations of species, not just a couple of individuals. 
The bible OTOH, requires that all of mankind came from only two individuals, requiring some sort of incest to continue on.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> actually im 100% positive that you have lost your mind, you dont know anything about what i think, and that your clinging
> 
> 
> you want me to respond to an ignorant, generalizing statement that doesnt even make sense
> ...


Yes keep ignoring the facts or else someone might find out that you are delusional.

Answer the post fool.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 18, 2010)

Please tell me what you think please.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 18, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Yes keep ignoring the facts or else someone might find out that you are delusional.
> 
> Answer the post fool.




what "facts"?



can some one find me these facts? because you cant, otherwise you would have shoved them in my face already

you dont post facts, you dont post anything in the evidence category


show me something to contest and i will gladly oblige


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Wise men at least say something of substance, they don't merely ridicule and attempt to point out faults in others.


Exactly.... this guy is empty air.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Apr 18, 2010)

[youtube]LCUYiflkXHc&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 18, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> If science is full of shit, say a little prayer, and dump some Lilly/miller noxall vegetation killer concentrate on your plants...Don't worry...GOD will protect your plants and science says they will die but science has no facts sooooooooooo, on your mark, get set....GO!
> 
> You're silly, but you make me laugh, so I like you...


*Faith often defeats science:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*
*"Imagine that."*

*You know what they say...."shit happens." *


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 19, 2010)

I get the point of your post to be "Faith happens"


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

Babs is back.... groan..... more idiocy.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 19, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Babs is back.... groan..... more idiocy.


 :::yawn:::
...and I see you are being the usual pompous jackass.

You will not get another second of my time.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *afrawfraw*  
_If science is full of shit, say a little prayer, and dump some Lilly/miller noxall vegetation killer concentrate on your plants...Don't worry...GOD will protect your plants and science says they will die but science has no facts sooooooooooo, on your mark, get set....GO!

You're silly, but you make me laugh, so I like you..._

*Faith often defeats science::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: *
*"Imagine that."*

*You know what they say...."shit happens." 

===================================================


Really.... because that post of urs doesn't make a LICK of SENSE..... which is ur rep here.
*


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 19, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrawfraw*
> _If science is full of shit, say a little prayer, and dump some Lilly/miller noxall vegetation killer concentrate on your plants...Don't worry...GOD will protect your plants and science says they will die but science has no facts sooooooooooo, on your mark, get set....GO!_
> 
> ...


 LOL, you truly are a pathetic soul.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

Translation: PWNED.....

Try thinking before you post. Instead of just slapping the keys....


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 19, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Translation: PWNED.....
> 
> Try thinking before you post. Instead of just slapping the keys....


 PWNED?...or OWNED?
Try thinking?...like you jack? 
I should "slap" the keys by constantly calling others "stupid"......morons, or otherwise idiots like yourself?
The only thing you "own" is your repetitious reputation for doing just that.
Congrats.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

On to the next incoherent thought eh Babs? No time to examine the last incoherent thought.... !!!! 

That's progress..... right?

Anyone else notice a glaring pattern with the devoutly religious? I honestly think Babs is doing her BEST! 

So what does that mean? whoo boy!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 19, 2010)

Every instance of fecal matter I have come across was not "Created" out of no where. Whenever you see shit, an ass hole is always to blame. You will never get a logical argument from someone who accepts illogical ideas...


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 19, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> On to the next incoherent thought eh Babs? No time to examine the last incoherent thought.... !!!!
> 
> That's progress..... right?
> 
> ...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 19, 2010)

children children. settle down


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 19, 2010)

Where's my fuckin' light...Oh, never mind. (Bic sound)


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 19, 2010)

#1. Once upon a time there was a collision involving two particles.

#2 This collision created the complex planet known as earth.

#3 A giant ice asteroid crashed into earth & eventually melted forming our oceans.

#4 single celled organisms soon developed there after the ice melted.

#5 These single celled organisms eventually evolved into other species.

#6 After some time these organisms decided that they would leave the ocean & become land species.

#7 These organisms eventually evolved into every single species found on planet earth, including human beings.

#8 Somehow along the way all plant life on earth follwed the same journey, walking out of the sea, and evolving into every plant species on earth.

#9 It just so happened that all of this plant life decided it would bear fruit & oxygen to insure the survival of all this accidental life.

#10 All of this just coincidentaly happened to occur the exact distance from the sun to insure life could continue.



Do you seriously believe in your mind that all of this is just a coincidence? Everything just happend to occur exactley as needed to sustain life.

Maybe its time for the not completely blind to wake up and realize that this is not even in the realm of possibilities to accidently occur.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 19, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> not even in the realm of possibilities .




you know its rather ironic


the chances of evolution being the correct answer, very small

the chances of religions creationism to be correct is 0





so... which is better.... little or none?


----------



## waz666 (Apr 19, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> you know its rather ironic
> 
> 
> the chances of evolution being the correct answer, very small
> ...


 

Hell ya, that's why I'm agnostic, I don't claim to know or waste my time thinking about it, as it doesn't make a bit of difference we'll all be dead and people will still be arguing about this. I guess if I side with anyone it would be atheists, since they don't always try and fuck with other people.


----------



## Mile High Medicine Man (Apr 19, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


I don't believe the Universe is a random, pointless occurrence. My problem with "God" is this: If there is an omniscient, omnipresent Creator of the Universe, it is not some Man on a cloud, judging our actions and rewarding/condeming us. If there is a Creator of Everything, that Creator has little to do with us and I doubt It would even be aware of us. Personally I believe that the Universe is infinite, truly infinite, and the Big Bang was what theoretical science calls a 'White Hole' I think our observable universe is just a drop in the bucket, composed of unimaginably small things arranging themselves in patterns and thus creating larger things. Ever seen the Cosmic Web (Maps of clusters of galaxies that show the stringy Superstructure of the observable universe)? I just wonder what it is that our universe makes...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

What he obviously is missing is the time line....

How many misstarts were there.... how many billions of combinations of elements DIDN'T become life.

It took millions of years of combinations to "spark" life. But then like a dynamo, there was no stopping it. The lock had been picked....by gong through the combinations.

So why would G*D bother to experiment with elements for millions of years .... G*D wouldn't .... G*D didn't. 

Because there isn't a magical wizard in the sky.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 19, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> #1. Once upon a time there was a collision involving two particles.
> 
> #2 This collision created the complex planet known as earth.
> 
> ...


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 19, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> What he obviously is missing is the time line....
> 
> How many misstarts were there.... how many billions of combinations of elements DIDN'T become life.
> 
> ...


didn't he once claim that he studied science? Pretty piss-poor education this boy received. I don't think a single one of his ten steps are what science actually claims (except maybe #4 and 5, except #4 relies on #3 which isn't a real scientific theory). He sounds like he made this all up a la Kent Hovind.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

Ever notice how easy it is to debate the religious? The position that they need to occupy is so ridiculous and the text they have to work with is so convoluted.... it's comical.

I can see why they end up trolling.....


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 19, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Ever notice how easy it is to debate the religious? The position that they need to occupy is so ridiculous and the text they have to work with is so convoluted.... it's comical.
> 
> I can see why they end up trolling.....


Really? Care to fill me in? You have zero debate.

All you guys ever do is criticize, you can never give an educated response to my posts.

Therefore you have proven to me that you are twelve at heart, I would know because I am always around children & you are no different.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 20, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Really? Care to fill me in? You have zero debate.
> 
> All you guys ever do is criticize, you can never give an educated response to my posts.
> 
> Therefore you have proven to me that you are twelve at heart, I would know because I am always around children & you are no different.


Here, let this guy try to educate you:

[Youtube]6bCz2eFTBig&NR[/Youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

You haven't stated anything yet 420.... I'm still waiting on your "prophet" answer...which you keep avoiding. If you believe in something, it is always best to actually KNOW what you are believing in, especially when you castigate others for not believing as you do.

So, prophets...who were they? Give me some background info on each one, since they are the basis of of the New testament. They wrote the gospels....so tell us all about them ...please.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 20, 2010)

Will somebody please shut those crickets UP!?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 20, 2010)

Give him/her a chance. I'll wait, he/she may be busy. Trolling is hard work.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Apr 21, 2010)

...........


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

The negative response of the site change by many stoners indicates many don't like change.... 

So we just may lose all of the Bible thumpers..... 

By the way, I'm not a pathetic soul, since I don't have one. I thank the myth G*D for that!! I am free.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wrong again, the prophits are responsible for the old testament, im still waiting for you guys to tell me how all this complex life came to be. All you have proven is that you are unsure of everything.


----------



## jr22hockey (Apr 21, 2010)

Idk how everything came about, but it was I_ probably_ God. haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Bam ,there it is.... complete ignorance on display for all to see.

So the gospels are the Old Testament eh? 

You don't have a clue.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 21, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Wrong again, the prophits are responsible for the old testament, im still waiting for you guys to tell me how all this complex life came to be. All you have proven is that you are unsure of everything.


 
Nobody knows exactly. That answer is to be determined.

My question for you is - Because nobody knows - that means God did it?

Brilliant!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

And it's prophEts.... Einstein. I don't think you have ever read the Bible...but you know what... I have...many times.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 21, 2010)

Careful! Next thing you know you'll be a "Grammar Nazi"...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh believe me, that job is taken already.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 21, 2010)

Complex? Hardly...And an unsure position is more intelligent than thinking you have figured out the whole universe, which is at least billions of years old, in 80 years or less, based on a book written THOUSANDS of years ago, edited for her pleasure, and translated by flawed humans, written about certain "Events" along an undefined timeline...FAIL! Jesus was probably born the first week of September for example, but the clues are overlooked and considered insignificant, and that is assuming we agree on the words in the bible being true...Fail! It is very conceited to think humans are the pinnacle of life. We hate, steal, rape, hurt for personal pleasure...Nice species! As for life's origin, we will keep our minds open and continue with our science and we'll let you know what we find via FOX network, OK chum...


420ezah420 said:


> Wrong again, the prophits are responsible for the old testament, im still waiting for you guys to tell me how all this complex life came to be. All you have proven is that you are unsure of everything.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, believe me, that job is taken already.


CrackerJax said:


> Oh believe me, that job is taken already.


Who? When did this happen?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

What... you taking names?? 

I'm not giving them...


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 21, 2010)

There are probably over a million planets out there other than this one which can sustain life, some we can only barely spot yet with our limited view. You won't want to believe that mr 420ezah, but just look up, there's a lot more out there than there is here and it doesn't take a big stretch of the imagination to see that.

Life is simply like a virus at it's most basic form, and will and has spontaneously erupted whenever given the chance just like mold will grow anywhere the conditions allow it etc etc. Mold is complex compared to the first life, but it just takes the most basic and then evolution happens over space and time spans you can't even grasp still obviously.

When you think beyond the tiny time frame and limited scope of the bible and realize we aren't the center of everything... Maybe you'll get it. Did your god plant fossil evidence of dinosaurs and evidence this world is much older and supported all kinds of life that doesn't even exist any more just to fool you?
All that life evidence of creatures great and small that don't even exist any more in their previous forms but do show up in new forms is proof of evolution.
Open a book other than the bible man, just to check yourself. Start with books on human nature while you're at it, because it's that which has you down. You evolved a fear of the unknown and an imagination as a survival mechanism. ( Well you never evolved shit, humans gained those traits I mean.  )

Those humans that feared unknown things and ran away weren't killed by dangerous unknown things as often, and if you could tell your ignorant friend about the scary unknown thing even with a wall painting then he would have been more likely to survive it too even though he had no personal experience with it... Amazing isn't it. The invention/mastery of fire was around that same time we evolved imagination, we had free time and comfort and a fire was like a tv screen in the old days but you had to supply it's meaning and so we did.

That was around 1974 I think.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Believe it or not... my sister told me on her last visit....as a matter of fact no less....that dinosaurs and humans coexisted.... and that the Earth is only about 6ooo years old. Now I have known my sister all of my life and let me tell you I was floored. 
So I asked a few quick questions.

T-rex real? ... yes
Brontosaurus real?...yes
Triceratops? ... yes
There were lots of dinosaurs? .... yes

How the heck did we survive all of that....and why is there only mammals depicted in the cave drawings and no dinos?

Silence..... wth? I knew she went all churchy when she became a Mom.... (for the kids ...  ...poor bastards) ... but I had no idea she went off the deep end into delusional thinking. Well, not that far out.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 21, 2010)

Donosaurs date all the way back to the 1960's and earlier cracker, before people really bathed weekly let alone daily, and it's that which protected us from being eaten. 

Duh!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh.... I just figured that Adam & Eve would have had a pretty hard time of it.... what with 100 foot Dinos running around... what was I thinking..... dirt FTW!


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 21, 2010)

Adam and eve were faster creatures than we are, they moved through the woods like Tarzan swinging on vines way fast. If they were in the desert or there were no vines, vines would appear out of nowhere praise be to allah. 

This is where the whole concept for the Atari game pitfall comes from, and the existence of the game proves I'm not just making shit up.

Atari means the one and only god in some aramaic hebrew translations.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

Atari .... profit

Bible ... prophet

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 21, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> You haven't stated anything yet 420.... I'm still waiting on your "prophet" answer...which you keep avoiding. If you believe in something, it is always best to actually KNOW what you are believing in, *especially when you castigate others for not believing as you do.*
> 
> So, prophets...who were they? Give me some background info on each one, since they are the basis of of the New testament. They wrote the gospels....so tell us all about them ...please.


This is your forte......preach it baby!


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 21, 2010)

*it is always best to actually KNOW what you are believing in*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

You can answer ... can't you babs? uh huh... thought not.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Words of wisdom for you dear ...you have made berating the believer so much a pass in timing, you have lost the meaning of life.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what I thought.... you can't answer.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 21, 2010)

.....and as predicted---"time and time again"...always the response


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't profess to believe in something I know nothing about ... like you. 

Since you can't answer.... checkmate...

NEXT!!!


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 21, 2010)

.ayeyiyi...life is not a simple game of chess dear cracker.
--Oh, and btw, you had a question for ME?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

you make me wanna say "omg"
[youtube]cTO8SQhU1NU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Apr 21, 2010)

God is a fag


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 21, 2010)

*---MUCH LOVE:::::::::::::::::::::and that's always and FOREVER.*
*Happy belated 420 to all in RIU land....may peace surround you from every direction---believer or not. ::::::::::EACE::::::::::::::*


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me guess....you'll take a side order of fries with that snide remark.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 21, 2010)

God would be bi though not gay, he wouldn't want to just limit himself to going one way or the other.
Probably got an all powerful sex drive with unlimited action too, freaky diki god.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

G*D would be Asexual. 

Fuzzy wuzzy was a bear
Fuzzy wuzzy had no hair
Fuzzy wuzzy prayed to G*D
But no G*D was there

Fuzzy wuzzy went insane


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Apr 22, 2010)

you got a point there oregonmeds.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 22, 2010)

You guys would rather make silly converation, than to intelligently discuss the matter as adults? Let me know when your ready.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 22, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nobody knows exactly. That answer is to be determined.
> 
> My question for you is - Because nobody knows - that means God did it?
> 
> Brilliant!


So becuase you dont know automatically means god doesent exist? Where is your logic?
The answer is not to be determined because it already has. You can continue with your excuse of "no god" to do evil.

If you are so unsure of how anything came about, How can you automatically cancel god out as a reason?

What you guys have taught me is that you know nothing except that god doesent exist.I know now that this is because you dont want to do any good with your life and you want an excuse to do evil.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> And it's prophEts.... Einstein. I don't think you have ever read the Bible...but you know what... I have...many times.


Wow you are a complete dumbshit if you read something you dont believe in over and over again, you need a girlfriend.........or a sweaty dick to suck on.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 22, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> So becuase you dont know automatically means god doesent exist? Where is your logic?
> The answer is not to be determined because it already has. You can continue with your excuse of "no god" to do evil.
> 
> If you are so unsure of how anything came about, How can you automatically cancel god out as a reason?
> ...


Because the physical evidence we have and all the modern knowledge we possess proves otherwise, at least that the god everyone describes in old books and legends are completely false are you not paying attention? Even discarding all evidence a logical mind would look at those books and say no way that can't be the right god it's all nonsensical with god being described as a very needy angry controlling weird freak.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> G*D would be Asexual.
> 
> Fuzzy wuzzy was a bear
> Fuzzy wuzzy had no hair
> ...


You cant hide from the father of creation. Judgement day will come when its time for you to burn in hell while me, marley, morrison and all are smokin fatty spliffs in the majestic land.Then tell me if your ignorance and arrogance was worth it.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 22, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Because the physical evidence we have and all the modern knowledge we possess proves otherwise, at least that the god everyone describes in old books and legends are completely false are you not paying attention? Even discarding all evidence a logical mind would look at those books and say no way that can't be the right god it's all nonsensical with god being described as a very needy angry controlling weird freak.


Really? what god are you thinkin of? The centaur cracker & all pray to?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 22, 2010)

what modern knowlege? Those theories you all believe so strongly in? countless days spent trying to discover how we came about, including billions of dolllars to study particle collisions?

What physical evidence? care to fill me in?

We continue to become smarter in subjects that are pointless, making us more stupid in subjects that really matter.

Even if the impossible happens and god is proven false, what will you gain? The fact that your existance is an accident?

Round of applause, congrats, well worth the trouble


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 22, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Even if the impossible happens and god is proven false, what will you gain? The fact that your existance is an accident?


If you were the result of an unplanned pregnancy...proving the false god would not somehow change the promiscuity of your young mother!...of course there is always the romantic...that thinks the holy spirit is somehow responsible for the bottle of wine and lack of a condom...and god herself rode the bucking gamete that would become the mindless believer, whose sole purpose in life was to save the dumb atheist from his eternal bliss, all the way to conception land!

Sh!t happens...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you trying to say something?


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 22, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You can continue with your excuse of "no god" to do evil.
> 
> If you are so unsure of how anything came about, How can you automatically cancel god out as a reason?


Just like you can't cancel out the idea that a couple of leprechauns birthed the universe out of their asses. Can you prove it didn't happen? Where's your proof 420?? (I know where it is... it's right next to my proof that your magic guy didn't create everything). There were a bunch of other equally likely explanations around long before your christian ones came along (or, whatever currently popular set of myths you are into). Why do you think yours is more believable?

And, _using our excuse of 'no god'_ to do evil?! Seems to me, god is more often the excuse for evil. You really want to start a pissing match over who has caused more deaths throughout history; religious wingnuts or atheists?


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 22, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Really? what god are you thinkin of? The centaur cracker & all pray to?


The god that kills people left and right including the innocent and babies, wiping out towns and stomping on people with his foot and drowning them all and burning them and setting plaugues upon them all etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc in the old testament bible, koran, torah, etc 
The god which requires you to praise him and love him and pray to him and ask him for his forgiveness and blah blah blah all human weaknesses described in what is supposed to be a being superior to us? Everything describes him as controlling, judgmental, needy, impatient, impetuous, prone to extreme violence and anger, bigoted with extreme predjudice, inn love with violence and vengeance, even lists him as capable of mistakes saying it was wrong to drown everyone and that he won't make that mistake again. That god that asked you to make animal sacrifices and spread the blood and burn the thing etc etc so many times in the bible that you can almost let it fall open at random and you'll find a page with some kind of scary nasty human weakness shit
described about him or some really evil deed he did.

Do you even know there didn't used to be a devil in the bible that god was the one who would torture you or save you? Cool, same guy is a torturing bastard that you want to spend eternity with. You're just afraid of death of life without a purpose.

WTF

You have obviously never even read jack about your religion if you believe in one of those and don't know these things.

You go by what you want a god to be, or what the new testament writers edited him to be, or just what your priest says about your religion currently as if times are different so therefore the god and the same religion are now somehow different and much more tolerant and less violent and sickening?

Or you just make shit up in your head going off nothing, no books or organized religion, contrary to all evidence and modern knowledge yet still believe in it so strongly that you want to troll and argue about it? You must think you are smarter than many of the brightest minds on the planet then, please tell us all about what it's like to be so brilliant and how you became aware of how superior you are? You must have a giant IQ or something, must have studied all manner of subjects at some of the top universities in the world too. Lets hear all about it.

What physical evidence? Come on dude I don't have to tell you, I'm sure you're ready to argue about all of it and know what it is right? If not I'm not wasting another second with you.

Come at us like you have a brain.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, i'll rephrase the SIMPLE question,


who were the apostles? Give me some background info on them all please. Something beyond a first name? There were boatloads of John's and Peter's etc. etc.... so tell me about the true APOSTLES (happy now? I doubt it)

If you didn't know what I meant the first time I apologize. So round two.... let the squirming begin.

Love ur insults by the way.... very telling vocabulary and mind set. Is that guttural religion?


----------



## undertheice (Apr 22, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> We continue to become smarter in subjects that are pointless, making us more stupid in subjects that really matter.
> 
> Even if the impossible happens and god is proven false, what will you gain? The fact that your existence is an accident?


knowledge is never pointless. the mere act of seeking truth is reason enough for existence and a higher calling than most will ever know. blindly following conventional wisdom is the road to mediocrity and settling for the mediocre is an affront to the potential of man's intellect. what subject is it that you consider so pointless? is it the search for the nature of our reality and its origins? is it that we might be able to one day find definitive proof of where all this started and, having answered all those questions, either look upon the face of god or finally be able to put those fairy tales to bed? 

i wonder which alternative you fear most, having your god tossed on the trash heap with the rest of yesterday's news or having to face its reality. after all, your god is a horror. most gods are. at best they are caring, but negligent. at worst they are deceitful monsters of vengeance and carnage. better to revel in the belief of a happy accident than to know yourself as the slave of a wrathful beast.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2010)

y'all mofo's is like a bunch of fuckin' sharks! LOL 

hey 420ezah420, much respect dude


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Respect....  for what? he hasn't said anything....

I believe because.... because....because.... I'm right. Wow... that's some kind of razor sharp mind.

To me actually, I don't need to have evolution to NOT believe in G*D...not at all. Since G*D is not self evident or extremely extremely shy.... G*D does not exist. One must resort to the Bible (if Christian).... ever read it?  I have.... it makes no sense of itself and certainly does nothing to prove the existence of G*D. Half of the Bible is a complete rip off of Judaism.... enough to discredit any author.... but wait... it gets better....the "original" NEW testament is supposedly authored by anonymous ppl who never met Jesus...  And not surprisingly...not one scrap of original text has ever been found.... copies of copies.... This passes as TRUTH? Undeniable truth?  Smack me with a stupid stick....hard...cause that's what it takes to believe this stuff.

Getting back to evolution for a second. Conversely, if evolution can be defeated with something else which is verifiable and repeatable in that testing...and it flies in the face of evolution... science would either scrap evolution or adapt the new idea to it or vice versa.

Evolution has been VIGOROUSLY tested for well over 100 years.... and so far all new evidence BOLSTERS it. 

If you look at the two issues.... religion and evolution.... it's simply a joke to compare them. 

One is superstition based on practically nothing that is verifiable... not even the authors (pitiful).... against something that has stood EVERY test and new discovery. 

Respect for sticking to a religion which so far he has not been able to defend on any level.... yah okay.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2010)

respect to be swimming with the sharks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2010)

so god = religion?? I learned something new today


depends on who you ask, god can mean evolution. depends on who you ask, god can mean just about anything at all


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> respect to be swimming with the sharks.


I guess you respect all trolls because they are always in the middle of if.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2010)

get off my nuttz, troll.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Apr 22, 2010)

You guys should Netflix the Invention of Lying- the Ricky Gervais movie- it's not that it is a very good movie per se, it has it's moments though. Ricky Gervais on the whole is wickedly funny. Anways, The real thesis of the movie is that the man made creation of a deity aka "the man in the sky" was made to comfort people, those dying and those suffering. It makes people feel better to think that there is a Heaven-whether it is Grandma and Buddy the dog waiting for you or 40 virgins. Now, that being said- man takes that idea and runs with it- using this invented deity to scare people, to impose rules on people, to tax people with offerings and tithes, etc. And it snowballs from there. 
Most of the worlds wars past and present are because of religion. 'my god can beat up your god' and 'my god said to kill you because you ______ (fill in the blank)'
It's all a rouse and people that buy into the idea of religion are the victims of a charade. It's all about money and power, greed and deception- and they wrap all up in a nice little package called Religion. 
Oh yeah- another great movie is Bill Maher's Religulous- Netflix that one too!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

Try and have religion without G*D ..... :/


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 23, 2010)

i can prove to you haze, that a duck exists

it eats, swims, flys, quacks, and shits


can you prove that god exist?

god does not speak, eat, breathe, shit, walk, crawl, or do anything for that matter



you know why i dont believe in unicorns? i have never seen a unicorn skeleton (or fossil) 

you know why i dont believe in god? no evidence...


you keep believing in your jesusaurus rex, and ill keep not believing

i really dont understand how you expect to change peoples opinions when you have yet to post ANY research at all... in order to claim truth, you need to provide EVIDENCE to back up what your saying, otherwise i can sit here and tell you my piss turns to gold when it hits water... now any rational person would say "prove it"

and if i were to say "well i just know it happens" that is not evidence... 

you should really work on that diploma, hard to get a job without one


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll know one thing. Say god is real. Say god created everything. why would he make pedophiles and have those pedophiles represent him. If he is real he supports pedophiles or he is one. Ohh and one more thing. "God" can go fuck himself. He hasn't done a damn thing for me or anyone else. Watch the news!


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 23, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> You guys should Netflix the Invention of Lying- the Ricky Gervais movie- it's not that it is a very good movie per se, it has it's moments though. Ricky Gervais on the whole is wickedly funny. Anways, The real thesis of the movie is that the man made creation of a deity aka "the man in the sky" was made to comfort people, those dying and those suffering. It makes people feel better to think that there is a Heaven-whether it is Grandma and Buddy the dog waiting for you or 40 virgins. Now, that being said- man takes that idea and runs with it- using this invented deity to scare people, to impose rules on people, to tax people with offerings and tithes, etc. And it snowballs from there.


 Watched it last week

News Magazine Headline: Finally- A Reason to be Good
Newspaper- MAN IN SKY CONTINUES TO GIVE AIDS TO BABIES


----------



## undertheice (Apr 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> god can mean evolution. depends on who you ask, god can mean just about anything at all


if you can change the definition of "god", then you will always be content in the fact that your belief can never be disproved. this seems to be the last resort of those who are just bound and determined to turn creation into a spiritual matter. if god is mindless energy or the natural processes of change, then it is not the self-aware force that is the accepted definition of "god". it becomes something else entirely and we abandon one discussion for another.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

This is just the latest modern squirm tactic. Think anyone thought that way 100 years ago?  Go back a few hundred and they'd be running after Dr. G. for blasphemy. Now? Now it's whatever ,,,,, a sign that religion is losing it's grip.... the control is less centralized.


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 23, 2010)

I totally agree. Long ago, people thought the sun was some magic spirit floating around. Not as long ago, christians took all of their myths literally - talking burning bushes, the magic guy talking to people and giving them fucked up tests, demons/devils, etc.. Now, people take a lot of the least believable stuff to be parables and metaphors. It's all eroding. Sometimes it seems to be happening in geologic time... but with change in the world being so exponential, and being so rapid these days, I think we'll see the erosion continue to happen faster and faster.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't count on it man. There are still more religious channels and or programming on all tv cable and sat systems than all the hbo north south east west hbokids stars, cinemax, etc etc combined if you really add all that crap up and people are flocking towards crazy fucked up fundamentalist tv evangelist tools and fear mongers like old Rush etc. Same with radio, I get more cristian rock and talk than all real rock and stuff I would like combined.

Only when you spread HIGHER education around on a massive scale does that shit start to decline and we don't educate half our population to even high school equivalent let alone the whole rest of the world.

Faith and ignorance go hand in hand.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

Yah, I don't know that it is lessening per se..... but the fracture is there.... and fractures tend to spread under duress. Man has a strong desire for myth.... not easily overcome...most cannot do without it. 

But...the central command is disintegrating....which means less influence. No one cares if someone has a personal belief....it's when they all join together and try to change the world to fit their myth...is where everything becomes violent and quite insane.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

undertheice said:


> if you can change the definition of "god", then you will always be content in the fact that your belief can never be disproved. this seems to be the last resort of those who are just bound and determined to turn creation into a spiritual matter. if god is mindless energy or the natural processes of change, then it is not the self-aware force that is the accepted definition of "god". it becomes something else entirely and we abandon one discussion for another.


Ya, typical response.... I guess who know me and my message all in a nutshell too huh? So please tell me mire about myself, amuse me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> This is just the latest modern squirm tactic. Think anyone thought that way 100 years ago?  Go back a few hundred and they'd be running after Dr. G. for blasphemy. Now? Now it's whatever ,,,,, a sign that religion is losing it's grip.... the control is less centralized.


Ya, go figure I guess you know all about me too. Amuse me


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya, go figure I guess you know all about me too. Amuse me


You tell us in detail then we'll all amuse you by beating the shit out of whatever dumb ideas you may have in mind.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

Another typical response. Can't you see there are adults talking here? Don't have anything to say so throw an insult?


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 23, 2010)

Notice I didn't insult you personally only stupid ideas and if you've read any of my posts you can tell I'm not actually a child. 

Speak up and be heard man, I just want to rake your ideas over the coals not you. You are the one who put it out there like you had something to say so say it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

Never the less Doc.... what I wrote is true. You take that position because it's the fall back position. 

In the end... ppl will start to say... "MY" definition of G*D ..... which is basically a white flag. 

It renders the result of "no" definition. 

If you like the fairy tale of a G*D ... just admit it. 

Basically, western man has gone from the ONE truth ... to... oh, any ol thing will do.... I have my OWN G*D.

Fragmentation usually occurs under pressure.... and the religious are feeling the pressure. Ppl are starting to finally examine what their parents blindly followed. It's causing the retreat from the ONE G*D... to "I have my own G*D and you can't touch it".

Frankly, I prefer reality to wishful thinking. I need no "invisible dude" or "mystical aura" or "SilverF'nSurfer" or "jah" ,"yah", "dah" ... doo doo doo.....deee deee deee doh doh DOH!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

If you wanna know who my god is, I'll tell you right now, my god is ME. I create my own destiny. Some fairytale, huh?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

A false G*D. You have left the definition behind. Some would simply point out that is called an *ego*.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya, just like Dr. Greenhorn, ...,, an alter ego


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok then, well at least you exist and we can't say you don't and we can't prove you aren't your own god either so have fun with that.
Not exactly a healthy mental outlook though. Could be a real problem if you really believe it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya. Could be a problem, could not. That's life. It's what you choose it to be,... Unless someone controls you


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 23, 2010)

Or if you have to get along with other people but sound like a kind of nutcase that most people avoid, then it's a problem even if nobody controls you.
I think you're just playing with us though...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

That's simply narcissism Doc.... 

It's outside the definition of the word G*D as well. You should pick another term.... since it really is inaccurate. 

There is a big difference between "I am my G*D" and "I have G*D inside me". The first quote is not a serious thought. The second is delusional.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 23, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I guess who know me and my message all in a nutshell too huh? So please tell me more about myself, amuse me





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If you wanna know who my god is, I'll tell you right now, my god is ME. I create my own destiny. Some fairytale, huh?


don't go gettin' yer knickers in a twist.. i never claimed to know anything about you, i merely pointed out the rather obvious tactic of redefining god to suit an agenda. that's exactly what you've done, you've turned the concept of an intelligent creator of heaven and earth into your own personal universe of one. i couldn't care less if you want to worship your own ego, but any discussion on the existence of god must contain a common definition of the term. call the ego - the ego, call evolution - evolution. don't go calling it god because it happens to suit you and then claim everyone else is ignorant because they don't see things your way. that's just pseudo-spiritual crappola.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> "I have G*D inside me".


is that something like having a tapeworm?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

Knickers in a twist? LOL


Ya, sure shows how much you know me. I'm amused, thanks


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

Doc is pulling back into his "shell"


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Cracker...Just curious...if you do not believe in god...then why the "G*D" thing like it's blasphemy???

I refuse to capitalize god and often use "dog" instead...cuz I like dogs...and I can see them!

Just curious.


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought that maybe it was like god was a bad word... like fu*k, sh*t, g*d


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

Leo is correct... You will notice about the most I will actually spell out is crap... Everything else is altered. *** for most... except ARSE WHICH JUST SOUNDS FUNNY TO ME....


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> That's simply narcissism Doc....
> 
> It's outside the definition of the word G*D as well. You should pick another term.... since it really is inaccurate.
> 
> There is a big difference between "I am my G*D" and "I have G*D inside me". The first quote is not a serious thought. The second is delusional.


From the one who professes to not have a soul...figure it out Jack.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 23, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> From the one who professes to not have a soul...figure it out Jack.


Must be an inside joke cause I don't see any point with this post of yours either babs. I just can't figure it out.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 24, 2010)

*"That" IS the point Oregon. No soul=no comprehension.*
*No inside joke, just simple logic.*


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 24, 2010)

Omg who cares smoke a bowl and shut the fuck up!


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 24, 2010)

Did "that" make sense?
...someone needs grammar lessons.


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 24, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Did "that" make sense?
> ...someone needs grammar lessons.


 better now? hahahaha gotta love the grammar cheap shots. I call it a wake and bake typo


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah, give Babs a "little" credit. l DO know how to read into it, but please don't cry about cheap grammar shots while you are saying, "shut the fuck up."


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 24, 2010)

Help me God! oh wait im an atheist fuck.... Lmao
maybe hooked on phonic will work for me? 


p.s i was crying dick. lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

No, it's not you Oregon.... it's her. She hasn't made sense since I encountered her long ago.

No soul=no comprehension. 

So the soul is an "option", like white wall tires. Okay...

Being an atheist is the opposite of narcissism. It's about finally growing up. It's about accepting that there are things you don't know. It's about facing death squarely in the eyes. 

Being religious is believing that there is a special "pass" waiting for you. That you can somehow "cheat" death. It's about not being able to face death. Guess what.... you are in the majority...most cannot.

I can. Does it make me feel superior? No. I do feel complete however. I do feel like an adult. I will meet my death with a smile and a nod...a nod to the recycling machine which is the Earth. I am after all just a compilation of atoms, which will disperse after I am dead, and become something else. 

Nothing is lost, nothing is gained.....
your atoms will continue, and bring about change.

Atheism is believing that man is not the central figure. We are just another cog in the wheel. Someday, atoms will stop forming us, and form something else.....and no one will know, no one will care. The stars are blind.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 24, 2010)

...


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 24, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> ...


That's what I was thinking.

Babs needs to feel special though, I guess that's where the soul joke comes from. She feels superior with a soul and an imaginary friend and an afterlife.

Doesn't really make up for the lack of intellect though but gives comfort.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

In a classic catch-22 scenario..... morons don't know they are morons. 


Anyone ever read that book.... hysterical.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 24, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> In a classic catch-22 scenario..... morons don't know they are morons.


I never understood that. Isn't it obvious to a person when they aren't even able to talk at the same level, or don't write and speak at the same level? I don't feel superior to anyone or anything but I can see when someone is clearly more intelligent than I am, why can't other people? Like say the aero thread and fatman, you can look at a page and most people would say damn, that guys got something going on upstairs, and some dumb noob wouldn't NORMALLY come into that thread feeling superior to fatman (if they read his writings first) and hold their opinion above his. At least not on that subject where fatman clearly knows more.

Not trying to just pick on babs, I'm sure there are many things you are better at than I am babs, but you aren't always hitting on all cylinders.

I just don't get it.

Many of us know more about these peoples religions than they do, let alone science or other subjects, it should really be obvious to them...

That's when you are supposed to check your ego and accept the more educated opinion, especially when there are several more learned people agreeing on how wrong you are. Or even if you still hold your opinion, it should make you tuck your tail when you see you aren't on the same level.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

You know why you don't get it? You aren't a moron. It's a different world....unable to be fully comprehended by thinking folks. 

It's a self inflicted, self repeating affliction....which builds up massive insecurities, which accelerates the affliction further. 

I've known a few in real life sadly.... it's just best to move on past them...they cannot be helped.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 24, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> You know why you don't get it? You aren't a moron. It's a different world....unable to be fully comprehended by thinking folks.
> 
> It's a self inflicted, self repeating affliction....which builds up massive insecurities, which accelerates the affliction further.
> 
> I've known a few in real life sadly.... it's just best to move on past them...they cannot be helped.


But I don't get that either. If you are a moron, there's just no way you can go through life and not be made painfully aware of it. Other people would breeze through school doing no homework etc while still getting A's and you'd either suck or have to study study study and cram cram cram just to pass. You'd be the slow person in every group, people would always be making fun of you or just treat you different. 

I mean come on, no way you wouldn't know it.


----------



## cph (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe part of the problem is that there's so many of them out there they just blend in and don't notice.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

well, ppl with similar IQ's tend to group together. This is the frustration of the internet, for both ends of the spectrum of intelligence. There are many intelligent posters here, and also plenty of idiots.... but in society we separate ourselves from each other. 

It is frustrating for an intelligent person to post ideas with the idiot, and conversely so for the uneducated person. 

The difference is, the intelligent person gets the revenge by living well. 

One of the reasons I don't get emotional here.... it's just the internet. My real life is soooo much better.


----------



## tnrtinr (Apr 24, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Being an atheist is the opposite of narcissism. It's about finally growing up. It's about accepting that there are things you don't know. It's about facing death squarely in the eyes.
> 
> Being religious is believing that there is a special "pass" waiting for you. That you can somehow "cheat" death. It's about not being able to face death. Guess what.... you are in the majority...most cannot.
> 
> ...


Spot on. We will parish into oblivion just like the other 106,456,367,669 (or so) humans that have walked this earth.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 24, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> No, it's not you Oregon.... it's her. She hasn't made sense since I encountered her long ago.
> 
> No soul=no comprehension.
> 
> ...


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 24, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> I never understood that. Isn't it obvious to a person when they aren't even able to talk at the same level, or don't write and speak at the same level? I don't feel superior to anyone or anything but I can see when someone is clearly more intelligent than I am, why can't other people? Like say the aero thread and fatman, you can look at a page and most people would say damn, that guys got something going on upstairs, and some dumb noob wouldn't NORMALLY come into that thread feeling superior to fatman (if they read his writings first) and hold their opinion above his. At least not on that subject where fatman clearly knows more.
> 
> Not trying to just pick on babs, I'm sure there are many things you are better at than I am babs, but you aren't always hitting on all cylinders.
> 
> ...


Careful there Oregon...I've spent countless hours studying more than one religion. I definitely exceed knowledge beyond yours and CJ's in that department alone.

But hey...who am I to stop either of you in your track when you both take such great pride in your "obvious intelligence"...by playing upon my stupidity to make you feel bigger?

As I said, I will not foolishly engage in wasting my time with sincerely posting to know-it-alls. 

::not tucking my tail:::know the difference.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 24, 2010)

Babs, it's not about being a know it all it's about some of the incredibly foolish things you believe in and post which to us seem, no are just rather retarded. 

Aside from believing in the silly other things you believe in you say things like No soul= no comprehension

Do you not see how retarded that sounds? 

Do I really have to point it out?

Does your extensive religious knowledge just completely ignore all the sickening and disgusting things you've read then and all the disparities and all the bullshit. How could you not see that it's all bullshit if you looked that deeply into it?




I


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 24, 2010)

In all fairness Oregon, I , among others, find a few of atheists beliefs to be rather ridiculous too.
YET, I do not make it my goal to mock them or even judge them for their assessments of life.
"Retarded" is just not an adjective that should be used here.

Do I REALLY need to spell out the no soul=no comprehension? Surely you are intelligent enough to go back, re-read, and rethink your position here....no need to be in a state of oblivion. The intent was rather obvious.

For the record, I have been disgusted several times over by reading what is supposedly the word of God......so much so to the point, that I had to remove myself altogether from further researching


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes you really do need to spell out no soul = no comprehension because first off there is no soul and secondly if there were... oh nevermind.

You should have kept reading in your research babs, your last line shows you could/probably would have freed yourself from the bullshit but simply
didn't want to get all the way to finding out the truth.

I wouldn't normally mock either, but this is a thread that was started with the intention of mocking us, look at the first post, if you got mocked too it's only fairness but just don't take it so personal I would rip on anyone in your situation equally just so happens the only believer with the balls to still be around is a girl.

And you did say some silly things that to us seem, no just are mockery worthy.

You so much as admit you are wrong about everything with that last line, you admit you believe what you want to, that's for sure.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> CrackerJax said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not you Oregon.... it's her. She hasn't made sense since I encountered her long ago.
> ...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 24, 2010)

OR Meds, I agree with your statement about detecting intelligence. Bear in mind, however, that intelligence is required to recognize intelligence...


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 24, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I , among others, find a few of atheists beliefs to be rather ridiculous too.


 Care to point out a few of these 'atheist beliefs?'
Atheism is specifically a lack of belief in a deity or deities. Why is that ridiculous?


----------



## tnrtinr (Apr 24, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Do I REALLY need to spell out the no soul=no comprehension?


Can you please spell this out for me.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 24, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Babs34 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the two posts here..... notice the tremendous difference.
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

Look... it's another Einstein  

Does anyone think his post makes any sense at all? It's gibberish....


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 24, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> CrackerJax said:
> 
> 
> > You have already admitted to everyone that you know not a thing
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

Yah, that's what I did...  Sound like me? 

I'm sure there are ppl out there somewhere that can put religion in a better light.... but sure as heck, none of them are on this forum.....


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 25, 2010)

How can we come from monkeys and god at the same time? Who Adam and eve and who's Steve?


----------



## Green Love (Apr 25, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> Then who created that "Creator"?


All questions will be answered in the end.



mindphuk said:


> Fucking Troll!


I couldn't help, but laugh at mindphuk (get laid). lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes folks!!! believe now....and find out later.... promise!!! 

Hahaha... the ultimate carny trick. A slave religion.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 25, 2010)

"It doesent matter what you believe, that body of yours belongs to god and he is responsible for your existance whether you believe it or not you would not be here without him and you owe anything positive you have ever done to him."

why is it impossible that im the result of my ancestors, and why cant i chose to be responsible for my own life? why do i need a god to guide me to get through life successfully?

what if there was an 11th commandment, that said "thou shalt not troll uppon any forums"? all you would have to do to be able to get back into heaven would be to apologize to a pedophile and say a sluts name 2 dozen times


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 25, 2010)

Green Love said:


> I couldn't help, but laugh at mindphuk (get laid). lol.


 ah, so you must be troll #2.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 25, 2010)

If my body belongs to god, and I have him to thank for it, I'd like to extend a big fuck you to god for being such a dickhead.

And that's only the beginning.

I'd end up a terrorist in heaven if it were real and I actually ever got there.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

All they have is gibberish..... About ten years ago I was asked to be godfather to one of my nephews.... they were Catholic, as I was also (used to be). I accepted out of politeness and a sense of honor, since they also put my wife and I in their will to raise him if nature took them early. So we go down to a Catholic church in town (my wife's sister & hubby live elsewhere). We walk beck into the rectory and behold, an Irish priest, accent and all. I knew this could go either way for my promise. There were two Mexican families sitting in this pretty good sized room. Well, he asks me about my commitment to Jesus Christ....  Who? Heh... no, I simply replied I didn't believe anymore, but felt an obligation to do this for my in laws .... I was being honest. He snatches up on this and grabs his pipe and fires it up.... I can see the wheels turning in his head as he puffed that pipe to life..... old school I thought to myself....this guy is definitely old school. I got the feeling he was going to hold my obligation up as a hostage.
He then asked me why I felt so strongly against the church..... I just made a glance and nod at the "faithful" Mexicans within earshot.... and looked him straight into the eye.... with a glint.... and asked if he really wanted to get into it..... he puffed....puffed....we just looked at each other....sizing up the other. I never broke my gaze....but I did smile. He leaned over to his desk and signed the document.... we never said another word. I was eager to debate him.....knowing I could easily best him.

Not in front of the sheeple. I love timing.....random chaotic timing....


I once took down a priest verbally....with logic....sheeple logic...


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 25, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> OR Meds, I agree with your statement about detecting intelligence. Bear in mind, however, that intelligence is required to recognize intelligence...


Indeed, it is.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Look... it's another Einstein
> 
> Does anyone think his post makes any sense at all? It's gibberish....


Einstein *you are not*......foolishness.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 25, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> 420ezah420 said:
> 
> 
> > CrackerJax said:
> ...


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 25, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> If my body belongs to god, and I have him to thank for it, I'd like to extend a big fuck you to god for being such a dickhead.
> 
> And that's only the beginning.
> 
> I'd end up a terrorist in heaven if it were real and I actually ever got there.


Keep damning what you don't know.....time will tell.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 25, 2010)

C*J hath spoken........all bow-------NOW, or fucking else.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 25, 2010)

quad post for the fail


babs i have yet to see an actual argument come out of your posts


basically what im getting is the same "i know all but im not going to say anything" attitude haze has


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> All they have is gibberish..... About ten years ago I was asked to be godfather to one of my nephews.... they were Catholic, as I was also (used to be). I accepted out of politeness and a sense of honor, since they also put my wife and I in their will to raise him if nature took them early. So we go down to a Catholic church in town (my wife's sister & hubby live elsewhere). We walk beck into the rectory and behold, an Irish priest, accent and all. I knew this could go either way for my promise. There were two Mexican families sitting in this pretty good sized room. Well, he asks me about my commitment to Jesus Christ....  Who? Heh... no, I simply replied I didn't believe anymore, but felt an obligation to do this for my in laws .... I was being honest. He snatches up on this and grabs his pipe and fires it up.... I can see the wheels turning in his head as he puffed that pipe to life..... old school I thought to myself....this guy is definitely old school. I got the feeling he was going to hold my obligation up as a hostage.
> He then asked me why I felt so strongly against the church..... I just made a glance and nod at the "faithful" Mexicans within earshot.... and looked him straight into the eye.... with a glint.... and asked if he really wanted to get into it..... he puffed....puffed....we just looked at each other....sizing up the other. I never broke my gaze....but I did smile. He leaned over to his desk and signed the document.... we never said another word. I was eager to debate him.....knowing I could easily best him.
> 
> Not in front of the sheeple. I love timing.....random chaotic timing....
> ...


 In your mind alone, you are a legend....that along with your beckonded RIU sheep. You are my comedy again and again......nevertheless, I do feel your pain.

No time will be alloted for your insipid endeavors. 
You have relentlessly proven yourself not worthy of comments from the believer. You seek nothing other than to lean unto your own understanding and your replies have been montonous at best.
You go on ad nauseam with your false pretense of superiority of your proclaimed intelligence. To this day, "it" still fails to appeal to my senses. Never do you discuss a single thing with willing intellect, you merely project an insane dictation of projected logic.
My child, only a fifth your age is more mature than you will ever dream of becoming. 
You spend your retirement with the goal of awakening only to belittle any single soul you can....all in the name of glorifying---you got it---yourself. YOU c*j have made yourself grandiose in your weak minded views....kudos and move on, because you simply just don't move me, as much as you would like to believe you do.
You are nothing cj...nothing.
How's that for a fact?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

As usual... Babs says absolutely nothing. 

I don't think you know anything about religion.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> As usual... Babs says absolutely nothing.
> 
> I don't think you know anything about religion.


You know better babe, thus the cheap shots......::repetitive cheap shots:::.....carry on.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 25, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> quad post for the fail
> 
> 
> babs i have yet to see an actual argument come out of your posts
> ...


Laughing at the "quad post for fail." 
Tell me something....what did I fail? Did the almightly c*j put forth a test?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

Babs...you do realize I am married. 

We have no chance together.... just to be clear.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Apr 26, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> In your mind alone, you are a legend....that along with your beckonded RIU sheep. You are my comedy again and again......nevertheless, I do feel your pain.
> 
> You are nothing cj...nothing.
> How's that for a fact?


There is no universal meaning to life. FACT

(except, not to die, That would be a point of life though i guess.)

no arguemnt here just wanted to say ..quintuple posting in anythread other than a whore thread IS a fail.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

There's nothing to argue against within ur post DG.... there is no life "plan"...there is no "point". It just is.....enjoy it while you can.

Yes....repeat posting is so nooby and a huge fail. Unless you are new to the forum...it's a fail. A basic fail.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 26, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> As usual... Babs says absolutely nothing.
> 
> I don't think you know anything about religion.


She knew enough to stop reading their texts. She admitted she stopped reading at some point when it was so disgusting it was making her sick, a page or two ago.

So basically I think she's here because she's not sure about things, that's why her arguments are so weak but so adamant. She knows she doesn't have anything to stand on, but at the same time she is actually probably looking for a way out but just isn't even aware of it.

Why else would she still be in it over here? No other reason makes any sense.

Especially when you just give her shit all the damn time but she keeps coming back for it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

There is always a way out. Set urself free. It can be done, but I admit it is not easy.

I just assumed she had a crush on me...  I was thinking the same thing.... there is no content to her posts...what is she doing here?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 26, 2010)

OK ill try again which THEORY do you believe?

#1 Big bang or #2 ice asteroid?

Now tell me your reasoning for your choice, and I will tell you why it is impossible.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 26, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> OK ill try again which THEORY do you believe?
> 
> #1 Big bang or #2 ice asteroid?
> 
> Now tell me your reasoning for your choice, and I will tell you why it is impossible.




do i even need to explain how their is an invisible being in the sky thats 14.7 billion years old is fucking ridiculous?


thats right, it has been scientifically proven that everything in existence is 14.7 billion years old, its proof you can not argue

how is "ice asteroid" impossible? last time i checked hydrogen was the most abundant element in the universe, and ice is EVERYWHERE in space, comets, plantes, (pluto and europa come to mind)


so basically what your arguing is impossible has already been proven to be scientific fact, what with the universe expanding and all...

but what your defending, you know with the alien from space and the talking snake and all the ridiculous stories.... what is wrong with the logic center of your brain?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 26, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> do i even need to explain how their is an invisible being in the sky thats 14.7 billion years old is fucking ridiculous?
> 
> 
> thats right, it has been scientifically proven that everything in existence is 14.7 billion years old, its proof you can not argue
> ...


So just because the universe is 14.7 billion years old means so is god? How do you calculate that?

Hydrogen being everywhere is a fact, existance being created from that is NOT.

Where is your logic? If life was created from an ice asteroid that means we floated on in from outer space.Meaning were all aliens right?

Since this is so common why is it that we have searched the ends of the universe but have failed to find life anywhere?If you had a brain you would realize that if this was the cause of the creation of the universe there would be life everywhere in space. Wheres all this life?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> So just because the universe is 14.7 billion years old means so is god? How do you calculate that?
> 
> Hydrogen being everywhere is a fact, existance being created from that is NOT.
> 
> ...


We have NOT searched the ends of the universe...FAIL!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

Life was discovered in outer space, as well as evidence of past life...Was this GOD's "My first world" kit?


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 26, 2010)

we have not looked anywhere but the moon and mars for life, if you knew anything about current scientific events you would understand that we can not look on another planet for life through a telescope

its simply not possible

"the ends of the universe"


are you serious? your not using logic... we cant check a planet for life without actually "standing" on that plant and having a look around

which like i said, we can only do to the moon and mars... 


there is yet another flaw in your post... since the universe is 14.7 billion years old, and you do not acknowledge your god is also 14.7 billion years old, you have just stated that some where along the lines, something BESIDES god (remember he doesnt exist yet) created god

lets see, something other than god....created god.... (humans anyone?) your entire non-scientific preachings make no sense when you hold them up to the scientific method


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

The guy who believes in the magic wizard is going to explain it to us......


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 26, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> The guy who believes in the magic wizard is going to explain it to us......



well he has a lot of explaining to do, and he has yet to begin


he has a talent of speaking without actually saying anything


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

It's not a talent.... it' an affliction.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh im sorry you guys are right everything was created from nothing.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 26, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> we have not looked anywhere but the moon and mars for life, if you knew anything about current scientific events you would understand that we can not look on another planet for life through a telescope
> 
> its simply not possible
> 
> ...


By the way its *planets* genius.And you are wrong we can check for life without standing on the planet.If there was life we would not have a hard time finding it.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

ok, i've decided i might as well admit it. i am god. i've been hiding out and waiting for y'all to understand that i really do exist all on your own, but i've grown bored with that and i'm now declaring that i do exist. i figured i'd just start by telling everyone here first. next week i'll be on a few local access shows. following that i'm going on a some pbs channels and then moving on to the networks. i haven't decided whether or not to do oprah, but i'm definitely avoiding the view. yes, i'm starting out small. i don't want to freak everyone out with some big flashy display. no floods, no plagues, no sending my son down to get slaughtered by you heathens. this time i'm doing it gradually and letting you all get used to the idea. there are going to be a few changes around here as well. for one thing, starting october 17th any non-believers will immediately be consumed by my wrath and burst into flames. no second chances folks. i've also decided that everyone should spend _every other wednesday_ worshiping me. the whole sunday thing was really cutting into my "me" time, i felt compelled to listen to all that whining on the weekend and it was really bumming me out. another thing, no more of this asking for shit. prayer will be strictly a matter of praising my glory and silently contemplating your sins. i don't know what idiot first came up with the idea that i actually answer prayers, but i never have and i never will. you folks have got to realize that *you* owe *me*, you're just here for my amusement and i really don't give a shit whether you live or die. 

there are also a few minor changes i've been thinking about and i figured i'd see what you folks thought of them (just for shits and giggles). i've been toying with the idea of adding a third gender. i don't know whether anyone would notice, but i thought it might spice things up. 83 hour days and turning the oceans pink are a couple more slight alterations i've been mulling over. i'd also like to try giving you gills and bringing back fire breathing dragons. yes, they did exist (i created them one day when i was feeling my oats) and i think it's time they made a comeback. i've got a whole bunch of nifty shit i think i'll give a try in the next few centuries, so hold on to your hats. it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess I have to accept you as G*D.... since I can't disprove what you say.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I guess I have to accept you as G*D.... since I can't disprove what you say.


you could always take the chance, but october is coming up quick. as a matter of fact, i've been thinking that october should be the seventh month. i know y'all just named these things arbitrarily, but i* am* god and i really think you should consider the change.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 26, 2010)

E=mc2


the equation that created the universe

this is what you imagine to be impossible, how matter can be created from energy


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 26, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> By the way its *planets* genius.And you are wrong we can check for life without standing on the planet.If there was life we would not have a hard time finding it.


Are you serious? I thought that our telescopes were only powerful enough to detect changes in stars that are caused by the gravitational pull of the very largest planets around them. How the hell do you expect people to see the life on those planets based on that?
You think it should be easy for us to detect life on distant planets in other solar systems? How many detailed photos have you seen of those distant planets? None. We are not at that point yet.
You've got some strong opinions... obviously not much knowledge backing them up unfortunately.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

that's another thing. i've been thinking about making it e=mc3 + 47


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 26, 2010)

You don't need to make another gender god, we do that ourselves and some of them are actually not bad looking. Or did you have a whole new sex organ in mind? Let me suggest you put it further away from our poop hole, and make it smell and taste nice. Oh and no gag reflex, thanks.


420ezah420, you seem to have the education level of what I would consider a 10-12 year old around here. 
How old are you?
Honestly?
What part of the country or world did you go to school?
Did you have to drop out or something?
What do you do for a living?

I find it hard to imagine you as anything more than a pimply faced little boy.





Just curious...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

Go play Farmville...


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> You don't need to make another gender god, we do that ourselves and some of them are actually not bad looking. Or did you have a whole new sex organ in mind? Let me suggest you put it further away from our poop hole, and make it smell and taste nice. Oh and no gag reflex, thanks.


funny you should mention it. i was just discussing this very thing with a couple of arch-angels the other day and they had a few interesting suggestions. they seemed to be of the opinion that the third gender should produce a necessary catalyst that was scented with roses and lavender, producing a pleasantly melodious sound throughout the act. i've been leaning more toward the catalyst consisting of a noxious cloud of unspeakably foul and unidentifiable odors. i also think they should produce a sound somewhat akin to an off key fog horn during coitus, but that's not really as important as the smell. you folks have been reproducing like freaking rabbits down there and i really don't think i should be making sex any more pleasant than it already is. we did all agree that this new sex organ should protrude an average of 14" from the center of the forehead, whistling in a high wind and obscuring the eyesight during strenuous activity.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes you do like to fuck with us don't you. And there's not a lot of intelligence in that design either, but now your way of thinking is more clear.


Though shalt not shake their forehead sex organ around or get wood in public.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

undertheice said:


> funny you should mention it. i was just discussing this very thing with a couple of arch-angels the other day and they had a few interesting suggestions. they seemed to be of the opinion that the third gender should produce a necessary catalyst that was scented with roses and lavender, producing a pleasantly melodious sound throughout the act. i've been leaning more toward the catalyst consisting of a noxious cloud of unspeakably foul and unidentifiable odors. i also think they should produce a sound somewhat akin to an off key fog horn during coitus, but that's not really as important as the smell. you folks have been reproducing like freaking rabbits down there and i really don't think i should be making sex any more pleasant than it already is. we did all agree that this new sex organ should protrude an average of 14" from the center of the forehead, whistling in a high wind and obscuring the eyesight during strenuous activity.


Can you please install some manner of obstacle detection?...Sudden impact involving genitals can be painful.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

The answer to everything is......................................... 42.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 26, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> OK ill try again which THEORY do you believe?
> 
> #1 Big bang or #2 ice asteroid?
> 
> Now tell me your reasoning for your choice, and I will tell you why it is impossible.


 Maybe you should try to keep up with current scientific understanding. In spite of asking you earlier in this thread, you have yet to produce any links to show that ANY scientist promotes your giant ice asteroid theory (probably because there is no such theory).
You appear to be confusing asteroids with comets. Asteroids are rocky, comets are made up of mostly ice. However, we know that the water on Earth could NOT have come from comets alone. We have know that since 1986 when Giotto flew through Halley's tail and determined the composition of the water in Halley has more heavy hydrogen than the water on Earth. 
The study of zircons tell us that water must have been present when the Earth was formed. 

As for asteroids, we do know that chondrocyte asteroids contain a lot of water, and much of the water in the asteroid belt is very similar in composition of that on Earth. This doesn't mean that asteroids brought water to Earth, but that water can be trapped during the formation of the early Earth and therefore the water didn't need to come from anywhere.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Yes you do like to fuck with us don't you. And there's not a lot of intelligence in that design either, but now your way of thinking is more clear.


i probably shouldn't be telling you this, but this entire universe thing was originally nothing more than a drunken bet. it all started back before the rest of the gods left town, before the vast pantheons started bickering among themselves and we were all getting along. i was just existing there and conversing with odin, chuthulu, zeus and a few others, consuming massive quantities of inter-dimensional hallucinogenic substances. we started wondering just how screwed up we could get things before they all fell apart. we went about designing this weird universe with balls of fire that circled each other and different kinds of orbs wildly careening around, everything just a hair's breadth away from total annihilation. i came up with the idea of making little critters that moved around of their own volition and someone, i think it was that son of a bitch loki, bet me it wouldn't last even a millennium. well, i sobered up seven days later and there was the whole thing, complete with these ludicrous creatures we called human beings. i must have been pretty high because none of us usually did that sort of thing back then. i have to admit that i didn't actually expect to win the bet, but i really cleaned up after that first couple of millennia passed. i think the whole thing left a bad taste in everybody's mouth because even the least of the gods won't talk to me any more and they stuck me here to look after this mess.




_can god have delusions of grandeur?_


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 26, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> You don't need to make another gender god, we do that ourselves and some of them are actually not bad looking. Or did you have a whole new sex organ in mind? Let me suggest you put it further away from our poop hole, and make it smell and taste nice. Oh and no gag reflex, thanks.
> 
> 
> 420ezah420, you seem to have the education level of what I would consider a 10-12 year old around here.
> ...


 
I am 26 and I am from and live in california. No I graduated with a 3.6 core GPA & I am currently enrolled at Calstate U.I dont suck dick for a living thats for sure, I find it hard to imagine you as anything but a disgusting cock sucker.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

undertheice said:


> i probably shouldn't be telling you this, but this entire universe thing was originally nothing more than a drunken bet. it all started back before the rest of the gods left town, before the vast pantheons started bickering among themselves and we were all getting along. i was just existing there and conversing with odin, chuthulu, zeus and a few others, consuming massive quantities of inter-dimensional hallucinogenic substances. we started wondering just how screwed up we could get things before they all fell apart. we went about designing this weird universe with balls of fire that circled each other and different kinds of orbs wildly careening around, everything just a hair's breadth away from total annihilation. i came up with the idea of making little critters that moved around of their own volition and someone, i think it was that son of a bitch loki, bet me it wouldn't last even a millennium. well, i sobered up seven days later and there was the whole thing, complete with these ludicrous creatures we called human beings. i must have been pretty high because none of us usually did that sort of thing back then. i have to admit that i didn't actually expect to win the bet, but i really cleaned up after that first couple of millennia passed. i think the whole thing left a bad taste in everybody's mouth because even the least of the gods won't talk to me any more and they stuck me here to look after this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank goodness I always wear a diaper when I am online (for obvious reasons).... I think I wet myself... wait... yah..I did.

I've always said that if G*D actually made contact or appeared, I would recognize have to recognize that, being an open minded person, so ..... hi G*D (waves)!!

Favorite form of life so far? Do you have a favorite, or one that you detest the least?


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 26, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I am 26 and I am from and live in california. No I graduated with a 3.6 core GPA & I am currently enrolled at Calstate U.I dont suck dick for a living thats for sure, I find it hard to imagine you as anything but a disgusting cock sucker.


I am a disgusting cock sucking pussy licking freak. You got me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

He finds it hard to imagine..... 

Now that's hard to imagine..... double


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Favorite form of life so far? Do you have a favorite, or one that you detest the least?


i'm a big fan of all the marsupials. you've gotta love a critter with built-in pockets. i also love the simplicity of serpents and i think they were given a bad rap in that mess you call the old testament. speaking of the bible, who compiled that shit anyway. i must have been passed out at the time. i distinctly remember handing the eighty-three commandments to a guy named mortimer and the jews, chosen my ass, i've always detested the whiny little bastards. the new testament is even more ridiculous. the only authorized biography was dictated to a guy named leroy. where the hell is the book of leroy? and all this prophecy crap, hell i'm not sure what i'm going to do from one day to the next, let alone next century or beyond.

this might be a good time to talk about the concept of evil. i love evil, it's all part of the chaos designed into this mess. don't go blaming it on satanic influences or whatever. the truth is, lucifer has been one of the few to stand by me during this whole ordeal. sure i created him and everything, but i created a bunch of others as well. michael, raphael and the rest of those goody two shoes abandoned me long ago, they seem to think they're too good to hang out in this backwater of eternity with the likes of me. as they were leaving, uriel even had the audacity to flip me the bird on his way out of town. if i can ever close this damn thing down, i'm gonna get even with those bastards if it's the last thing i do and, being eternal, i've got a long long time to even the score.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

Marsupials FTW!!! 

I just assumed it would have been one of the Dino's since they were around so long.

Ever run into the Flying Spaghetti Monster?


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I just assumed it would have been one of the Dino's since they were around so long.


i hated those bastards, why do you think i let them go extinct. i did like watching them wander around, especially the ones with those tiny little arms, but they really stank and could carry a tune worth shit.



> Ever run into the Flying Spaghetti Monster?


the fsm is a myth. i spent a summer in mesa, stoned out of my gourd on peyote (one of my favorite plants, by the way), and i didn't wash my hair for about a month and a half. somebody saw me doing something particularly godlike and suddenly a new god was born.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey GOD, fuck you for prostates and ignorance...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

...Among other things...


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

what can i say. i'm a real prick.

in my own defense, i have to tell you that all the other gods just wanted to trash this mess and go back to the whole partying in the endless nothingness thing. we were having a pretty good time back then and most of them have just blocked out this dimension of the ultimate reality. this little backwater is considered a bit of an embarrassment that most would prefer to forget, sort of the cosmic version of waking up with the neighborhood tranny.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, I knew you were a prick a long time ago. What kind of set up is this anyway? Everything has to kill to survive? You hate us.....


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

Killing is fine...It's going past the entrails to get the meat that pisses me off...Grab a mop old man and clean your mess up!


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

undertheice said:


> ok, i've decided i might as well admit it. i am god. i've been hiding out and waiting for y'all to understand that i really do exist all on your own, but i've grown bored with that and i'm now declaring that i do exist. i figured i'd just start by telling everyone here first. next week i'll be on a few local access shows. following that i'm going on a some pbs channels and then moving on to the networks. i haven't decided whether or not to do oprah, but i'm definitely avoiding the view. yes, i'm starting out small. i don't want to freak everyone out with some big flashy display. no floods, no plagues, no sending my son down to get slaughtered by you heathens. this time i'm doing it gradually and letting you all get used to the idea. there are going to be a few changes around here as well. for one thing, starting october 17th any non-believers will immediately be consumed by my wrath and burst into flames. no second chances folks. i've also decided that everyone should spend _every other wednesday_ worshiping me. the whole sunday thing was really cutting into my "me" time, i felt compelled to listen to all that whining on the weekend and it was really bumming me out. another thing, no more of this asking for shit. prayer will be strictly a matter of praising my glory and silently contemplating your sins. i don't know what idiot first came up with the idea that i actually answer prayers, but i never have and i never will. you folks have got to realize that *you* owe *me*, you're just here for my amusement and i really don't give a shit whether you live or die.
> 
> there are also a few minor changes i've been thinking about and i figured i'd see what you folks thought of them (just for shits and giggles). i've been toying with the idea of adding a third gender. i don't know whether anyone would notice, but i thought it might spice things up. 83 hour days and turning the oceans pink are a couple more slight alterations i've been mulling over. i'd also like to try giving you gills and bringing back fire breathing dragons. yes, they did exist (i created them one day when i was feeling my oats) and i think it's time they made a comeback. i've got a whole bunch of nifty shit i think i'll give a try in the next few centuries, so hold on to your hats. it's going to be a bumpy ride.


WAIT A MINUTE! Where's your "Grow Journal"? Pictures or it DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> What kind of set up is this anyway?


you think you could do any better? i didn't exactly have a lot to work with. i had nothingness and that's just about it. all i ever wanted to do was create janis and look at the the shit i had to go through to get there. then, after all that effort, she goes and dies on me before i got the chance to do more than say hello. don't go givin' me shit or i'll drop a planet on your neighborhood. maybe i'll shove a galaxy up your ass and give you a vacuum enema. being omnipotent is a bitch of a gig and i've been getting cranky lately, so don't give me no grief.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> WAIT A MINUTE! Where's your "Grow Journal"? Pictures or it DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!


hey, i've got a perennial best seller with my name all over it. don't tell me it didn't happen. my grow journal was an appendix to the book of brittany, but that whole thing was lost in editing.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

Pictures...or it didn't happen...


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

better watch out, october's comin' soon.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

Gustav Klimt? Edvard Munch? Henri Matisse? I love pictures...LOL!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

undertheice said:


> you think you could do any better? i didn't exactly have a lot to work with. i had nothingness and that's just about it. all i ever wanted to do was create janis and look at the the shit i had to go through to get there. then, after all that effort, she goes and dies on me before i got the chance to do more than say hello. don't go givin' me shit or i'll drop a planet on your neighborhood. maybe i'll shove a galaxy up your ass and give you a vacuum enema. being omnipotent is a bitch of a gig and i've been getting cranky lately, so don't give me no grief.



okay okay... don't get all G*DDY on my arse.... So when is the next species upgrade? This model has had it.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

apple gets all pissy when the public is treated to a preview of the next i-phone and you expect advanced notice on the next evolutionary step? i don't think so. just work hard, be faithful and you will get your just reward.

_by the way, is your "o" key broken or are you just trying to piss me off._


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay, I can see you are not just a bad word anymore.... ahem ... GOD.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

the nicest thing about being god is that i am all things to all people. i am evil and i am good, i exist and i am a fantasy, i am creation and i am destruction, i am loved and i am hated. consider me as you will, i will continue in some form for as long as i am needed. should this reality no longer have a need of me, i will quietly retire to the other room and leave you to squabble amongst yourselves. being the alpha and the omega, i have no need of form or even purpose. it is enough that i am here when the weak soul needs a crutch or the wayward needs some reminder of what is right. at my worst i am the excuse of tyrants and the justification for abominations. i am the foul remainder of past sins and the bright promise of what is possible. use what is needed and leave the rest.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes...all things to all ppl.... that's working out just great!!


----------



## DobermanGuy (Apr 26, 2010)

dont talk to god. you are crazy. haha. 

i find it intriging that many of the up and coming prophets today are diagnosed with neurological disorders. dont know specific names but it seems that actually talking to god is considered a little, how do they say, "bat-shit crazy".

I jsut want to see a neighborhood of people brought up w/o the influence of their hand-me-down folklore acting on their molding as a child and see how many of those come to the conclusion that there is a man in the sky. Great reality show premise.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

you aren't crazy until god starts talking back. guess what, here i am.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

What more proof is needed?


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

i sure do hope haze is worshiping me properly. come october, i'd hate to have to turn him into a crispy critter on a technicality.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

Haze only worships "published" G*DS.


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

you mean to tell me that just because i used a holy ghost writer, he won't bow before me? what a maroon.

_did i just date myself?_


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

undertheice said:


> the nicest thing about being god is that i am all things to all people. i am evil and i am good, i exist and i am a fantasy, i am creation and i am destruction, i am loved and i am hated. consider me as you will, i will continue in some form for as long as i am needed. should this reality no longer have a need of me, i will quietly retire to the other room and leave you to squabble amongst yourselves. being the alpha and the omega, i have no need of form or even purpose. it is enough that i am here when the weak soul needs a crutch or the wayward needs some reminder of what is right. at my worst i am the excuse of tyrants and the justification for abominations. i am the foul remainder of past sins and the bright promise of what is possible. use what is needed and leave the rest.


Not to hurt your feelings, um, GOD, but you could step away and we wouldn't even notice your absence, because well, your presence has no evidence our feeble senses can detect, so, basically, um, GOD, we wouldn't know you had left...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

undertheice said:


> _did i just date myself?_


So.... you are asexual... I knew it!!


----------



## undertheice (Apr 26, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Not to hurt your feelings, um, GOD, but you could step away and we wouldn't even notice your absence, because well, your presence has no evidence our feeble senses can detect, so, basically, um, GOD, we wouldn't know you had left...


that's fine with me. in october we'll see who is right and who is wrong. i may decide to be merciful, sparing you all so that you can later destroy yourselves. i am beyond proof, i am beyond your reality. those fools who claim to know me are only deluding themselves. i am whatever illusion you need to deal with your limited understanding of all that is around you.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 26, 2010)

undertheice said:


> that's fine with me. in october we'll see who is right and who is wrong. i may decide to be merciful, sparing you all so that you can later destroy yourselves. i am beyond proof, i am beyond your reality. those fools who claim to know me are only deluding themselves. i am whatever illusion you need to deal with your limited understanding of all that is around you.


Hello darkness, my old friend...


----------



## undertheice (Apr 27, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Hello darkness, my old friend...


one of our major steps into adulthood is the ability to walk the darkness without fear. some of us never shake that fear altogether, but most of us manage it. some day we may be able to walk through the darkness of the unknown without need of that false sunlight of superstition. i suppose some of us will always need a flashlight.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> He finds it hard to imagine.....
> 
> Now that's hard to imagine..... double


He didn't know who he was dealing with obviously.

Sun Tsu said something about that which could have helped him


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

My light is shining 
My light is deep
My light is brightest
When I sleep


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

No, that's what I said.


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 27, 2010)

undertheice said:


> one of our major steps into adulthood is the ability to walk the darkness without fear. some of us never shake that fear altogether, but most of us manage it. some day we may be able to walk through the darkness of the unknown without need of that false sunlight of superstition. i suppose some of us will always need a flashlight.


I do not fear the dark, I embrace it. I can not fear something until I understand something's nature... But the unknown is sexy because there are no lies, or manipulation available...Only facts waiting to be discoveredI know, I am NOT the human example you designed. But you knew that...So I love your dark places! If I wake up tomorrow with tits, I will understand that I have offended GOD...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

If I wake up with tits tomorrow, I'm not getting out of bed....


----------



## undertheice (Apr 28, 2010)

well folks, how do you like your new tits?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Just don't call them man boobs..... I am going a bit cross eyed...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 28, 2010)

Your in deep need of a life. I suggest you quit lying about your "marriage", and go find a girlfriend.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 28, 2010)

I suggest you answer some questions so you don't continue to display your trollness. Like where do you get the idea that an ice asteroid is the leading theory on how the earth obtained it's water or even a link showing us it is really scientific theory at all.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 28, 2010)

The "greatest" scientific mind on earth suggest two theories. In case you were unaware those are the big bang & ice Ateroid/Comet whatever you want to call it theory.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 28, 2010)

Those theories are an automatic fail before they even begin to explain themselves. The universe was once the size of a pinpoint? Everything from NOTHING eh?


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 28, 2010)

Quick someone give this boy the attention he craves.

You are as mature as your avitar suggests little buddy. (Though I must admit it's an unquestionably fine ass and nice peek at a perfect looking snatch, its still juvenile as can be)

The universe and others outside ours are cyclic, expanding and collapsing or if you prefer being crushed until they explode again and crush others ad nauseum forever on a very very long time scale again beyond your little jesus based comprehension.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 28, 2010)

once again, matter was created from energy

your "something from nothing" is fail because energy is something

why have you decided to throw away your brain


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 28, 2010)

He's going to say the energy then came from nothing and so doesn't make sense, or the energy came from god 2000 years ago.


Cyclic.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 28, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> The "greatest" scientific mind on earth suggest two theories. In case you were unaware those are the big bang & ice Ateroid/Comet whatever you want to call it theory.


 So you won't provide evidence, figures. 

There is no doubt that asteroids brought/bring water to Earth but that does not make it the primary source of primordial water and since you won't provide a link to back up your claim, I will just say you are talking out of your ass. 

The BB is well supported whether you like it or not. The BB has nothing to do with the formation of our solar system or Earth. You are discussing two different theories attempting to explain two different phenomena. Your confusion is evidence of your ignorance.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 28, 2010)

Is the solar system and earth not part of the universe or am I missing something?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Not very bright.....


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 28, 2010)

I wish you could put sound effects on a page or post, I hear the jeopardy game show background music going while he tries to think of what was wrong with his answer.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Alex, what is ... making it up as I go along.


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 28, 2010)

420 makes perfect sense. In fact, I'm pretty sure that the greatest scientific mind has another two theories: evolution and plate tectonics. I wonder which one will win out. (420 - you seem to have very little understanding of science, so I'll point out that I'm joking; the two things have nothing to do with each other, like your two theories).

BTW, I also wonder who the greatest scientific mind is? Is he talking about me? And, who is the atheist that he started the whole thread about?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 28, 2010)

Donkey with a carrot for a thousand please Alex...


----------



## undertheice (Apr 28, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> why have you decided to throw away your brain


well, he wasn't using it anyway.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sure he's doing the best he can.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 28, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm sure he's doing the best he can.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Is that Noah's ark?


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe if Noah really liked VW's and went and got one in a time machine, stopped somewhere for ski clothes, and got a shrink ray from even further in the future with it too to shrink the animals to fit in the little VW, then came back and pulled off the ark bit and got stuck because he didn't listen to the wife and get a truck big enough so they could bring the time machine along. 

Then yes it could be Noah, and it's not his day.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

I can see why you aren't religious.....


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Why must you be so oblivious to the facts of reality.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

Who wrote the gospels?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 29, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Why must you be so oblivious to the facts of reality.


 There is NO way you are serious...

talking snakes
rib into a woman
world flood

Nice avatar btw. We all know Christians love them big booties


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

he is serious.... he is NOT informed however. 

I know more about the Bible than he does. That much is plain.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

hmm I wasent aware seeing as how I dont assosiate with christains.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Really? You know nothing of the bible or you woudent disregaurd it over some hocus pocus science that admits the possibiltities of theyre theories are astronomical.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes.... I pegged you long ago as quite ignorant of the Bible.

Ur simply a troll..... what a lonely online life.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 29, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> hmm I wasent aware seeing as how I dont assosiate with christains.


looks like a duck... quacks like a duck...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

and has no echo


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 29, 2010)

You are really working that avitar hard aren't you 420ezah420? She was barely bent over with a little sideways view yesterday, 5 minutes ago she was half bent over giving an even better view, and now bam, it's changed again and she's all the way bent over and you left her all swollen.

Nice job.

5 minutes is pretty fast though, but still, nice job.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 29, 2010)

the odds of there being a god that created everything are far more astronomical than the things science can prove


logic fail, no evidence provided, just a douche bag on a forum


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> the odds of there being a god that created everything are far more astronomical than the things science can prove
> 
> 
> logic fail, no evidence provided, just a douche bag on a forum


Really how do you calculate that? You just figured? The odds of there being a god that created everything are 1:1. How hard is it to see the flaw in you theory, you believe that everything came from nothing.

Shutup I already know what your gonna say "energy created matter".....hmmmm really? then what created that energy? How long was nothing just waiting in limbo?


Check mate.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 29, 2010)

Going off your something can't come from nothing theory you are saying it's impossible for simple energy or matter to come from nothing, that the whole idea is rediculous, yet you claim a more advanced being than us came from nowhere or just always existed right? 


And you say that line of thinking is more logical right? Lets make sure we are straight on this.

It's more logical that a complex intelligent life form came from nothing than simple inanimate energy or matter? And it didn't evolve and wasn't created and doesn't have parents somewhere right?

What are we missing?


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL



1 TO 1 HE SAYS

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


man, life is going to be so hard on you, you lack even the most basic logic and rational thinking skills


good luck


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Going off your something can't come from nothing theory you are saying it's impossible for simple energy or matter to come from nothing, that the whole idea is rediculous, yet you claim a more advanced being than us came from nowhere or just always existed right?
> 
> 
> And you say that line of thinking is more logical right? Lets make sure we are straight on this.
> ...


With the idea of big bang, it would seem more logical that a magical pink unicorn created all life on earth than to believe everything was accidental.

You think the entire universe was an accident?
Do you seriously believe that in your heart?

Well if you do you are terribly wrong, its all part of a bigger picture, not just some accidental life. If our life was an accident, like I said we would have no problem finding other life out there.

Do you think that the same reaction that created the universe just suddenly stopped working?


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 29, 2010)

you dont know anything what your arguing about, either for or against

you lack even the most basic knowledge of either the big bang, as well as creationism


you cant argue, your too bad at it, you dont post evidence, you just run your mouth

get lost troll


and "if our life was an accident, we would have no problem finding other life" is not a logical statement, it makes no sense, and there is no evidence supporting it


troll


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

I dont need luck buddy boy. Life couldent be better for me right now I have everything going for me.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 29, 2010)

im sure you do, yet you feel the need to come here and try and make up the cause of existence? right, your life must totally be whole


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 29, 2010)

here you go, the first 3 lines from wiki on the big bang

the most knowledge you will acquire... well ever

The *Big Bang* is the cosmological model of the initial conditions and subsequent development of the Universe that is supported by the most comprehensive and accurate explanations from current scientific evidence and observation.[1][2] As used by cosmologists, the term _Big Bang_ generally refers to the idea that the Universe has expanded from a primordial hot and dense initial condition at some finite time in the past (best available measurements in 2009 suggest that the initial conditions occurred around 13.3 to 13.9 billion years ago),[3][4] and continues to expand to this day.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 29, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> With the idea of big bang, it would seem more logical that a magical pink unicorn created all life on earth than to believe everything was accidental.
> 
> You think the entire universe was an accident?
> Do you seriously believe that in your heart?
> ...



This is not a suitable answer to my question. Forget everything else and just concentrate on where god came from. Why is it more logical in your head that some almighty god just existed POOF and then created everything? If there was nothing, where did he come from?

Haha check my post count.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok care to shine a light on the subject? What is there not to know? I've heard the big bang theory from hundereds of different sources. Whats so complex or hard to understand as the big bang? It is self explanatory. You keep saying that I lack basic knowledge, really?
You really should finish high school before you go trying to question the knowlege of a college grad.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 29, 2010)

i find it odd that you tell me i should finish high school, when my diploma is sitting on the shelf about 7 feet from me

its ok, you can say you dont know

instead of sitting on top of your all knowing cloud and acting like you know everything


so, according to your story, there was nothing, then there was god, who came from left field, made everything

then made 2 people, who were some how born adults, and who did not need to learn how to walk, or basic language because some how they already knew how to talk

then a talking snake appeared and made them eat apples, then god got pissed



how does this make any fucking sense


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> i find it odd that you tell me i should finish high school, when my diploma is sitting on the shelf about 7 feet from me
> 
> its ok, you can say you dont know
> 
> ...


 
You right it makes more sense that every single thing in our universe came and evolved from nothing


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

God does not operate under the laws science sets fourth. In the reality of an almighty creator everything is possible.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 29, 2010)

youre right everything did come from nothing, but guess who made it happen.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 29, 2010)

so god does not abide by the laws of physics? hmm interesting


you just said that god doesnt exist

since EVERYTHING has to abide by the laws of physics, and nature makes sure it happens


for example, as you start to approach the speed of light, time slows down, making it impossible to pass the speed of light


but im sure youll just toss this information aside, like anything else that makes sense


good job on admitting its impossible for god to exist though


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 29, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> God does not operate under the laws science sets fourth. In the reality of an almighty creator everything is possible.


Is this supposed to be the answer to my last question of where god came from because it's also a fail. Sure you can say this super being can do anything once born or created, but it doesn't explain where that being came from before it existed and had it's super powers.

So there was nothing, nothing at all. No universe and no space, no matter and no energy. Then all the sudden there was a god with super powers and intelligence beyond ours. How did it get there, and how long or how did it exist at all with no energy or matter in nothingness? And how did it become more intelligent than us with nobody there to teach it anything at all and nothing to observe to even learn from?


----------



## undertheice (Apr 29, 2010)

why are you still doing this? it was so much more fun when i was god.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 29, 2010)

That got old.

I'd rather try to figure out how someone thinks it's more rational that a super smart complex being came from nothing at all, no matter, no energy, no universe, no sun, no water, no food, no light, no heat, no parents, no creator for the creator, and it didn't evolve and wasn't born.

That makes more sense to you than the creation of life at random in the most basic bacteria type form due to having a suitable environment with sun, and heat, and food, and light and a suitable planet to evolve on over millions of years with evidence to back it up.

Your whole argument hinges on the idea that life can't just come from matter and energy and the right circumstances, but it can come from nothing at all. 

Unless you don't consider god to be alive or a form of life at all. How would it not be a form of life if it's self aware?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

undertheice said:


> why are you still doing this? it was so much more fun when i was god.



U R right UTI.... 

Besides this ahem "person" is simply a troll.

I am officially unsubscribed... no need to post to me... i will not return. 

1000 posts....and 420 hasn't made any headway at all.... I was expecting more of a challenge.

 all.


----------



## Leothwyn (Apr 29, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You keep saying that I lack basic knowledge, really?
> You really should finish high school before you go trying to question the knowlege of a college grad.


I think that people may have gotten the impression that you're a bit ignorant when it comes to science because (among other things) you kept claiming that big bang and ice asteroid were competing theories... separate issues.

You've also made claims about your great language skills, and how you didn't want to read a translation of the bible, so you read it in old/classical hebrew. Yet, you seem pretty challenged just trying to write in english properly. 

From where I'm standing, you come off as someone who is full of shit on many levels.

I'll ask you again... there have been countless sets of myths/religions throughout history with different ways to explain the world. Many now seem ridiculously fanciful to all of us (sun= guy riding chariot, the earth is the body of a dead giant, on and on...). Do you seriously find the ones that happen to be popular at this point in human history to be more believable?? Currently in vogue myths are equally silly, but somehow people are able to tune out all of the aspects that seem incredibly detached from reality, as long as enough other people are doing it... and as long as they get a decent dose of of bullshit at a young enough age.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 29, 2010)

Shit I was only arguing with the trolls for fun because you guys were around, I guess I'll be leaving too if nobody intelligent stays around.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 29, 2010)

ill still argue that i dont need religion as a crutch to live a good life

i think haze finally gave up; thank god (haha)

the point is that trying to sway someones opinion that they already believe for good reason is futile. you think we atheists havent heard about god and the bible and all of that? of course we have and we realized its all just a story book or a way to make death less frightening


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 29, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> ill still argue that i dont need religion as a crutch to live a good life
> 
> i think haze finally gave up; thank god (haha)
> 
> the point is that trying to sway someones opinion that they already believe for good reason is futile. you think we atheists havent heard about god and the bible and all of that? of course we have and we realized its all just a story book or a way to make death less frightening



Of course it's futile but it's entertaining sometimes to see peoples answers to some things. But we aren't getting any answers from anyone they just keep shifting the focus and sidestepping rationality.

Even that is fun to watch sometimes though, it's like a slow dance.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 29, 2010)

Still waiting for you to provide ANY evidence, either links, names, books, anything, that says scientists believe that an ice asteroid brought primordial water to Earth. If you're going to run your mouth, be prepared to back up what you say. If you're incapable, then you will have to admit you don't know what the fuck you are talking about. 

Same with the big bang. It deals exclusively with the evolution of the early universe but says nothing of where that initial, hot dense state came from or how long it was around before inflating. No legitimate scientist claims that we came from an improbable, singular event. Many might believe that personally, but that doesn't make it a scientific theory. There are many that think the universe is infinitely old, which is not incompatible with the big bang, and others that suspect that new universes are created all of the time, as a normal part of nature, and caused by branes colliding. These ideas are all speculation. We have no evidence for what came before the big bang inflation. We run into a blind area at about 1036 seconds due to the power of current accelerators. 

Admitting you are wrong and don't know everything is okay. People would respect you much more, but trolls don't care about that so how you reply to me tells all.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 29, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> That got old.
> 
> I'd rather try to figure out how someone thinks it's more rational that a super smart complex being came from nothing at all, no matter, no energy, no universe, no sun, no water, no food, no light, no heat, no parents, no creator for the creator, and it didn't evolve and wasn't born.


I have never heard a religious person give a satisfying answer to the infinite regress paradox. 
Dr. Sagan gets to the point. 
"If the general picture of an expanding universe and a Big Bang is correct, we must then confront still more difficult questions. What were conditions like at the time of the Big Bang? What happened before that? Was there a tiny universe, devoid of all matter, and then the matter suddenly created from nothing? How does that happen? In many cultures it is customary to answer that God created the universe out of nothing. But this is mere temporizing. If we wish courageously to pursue the question, we must, of course ask next where God comes from. And if we decide this to be unanswerable, why not save a step and decide the origin of the universe is an unanswerable question? Or, if we say that God has always existed, why not save a step and conclude that the universe has always existed?"​


----------



## undertheice (Apr 29, 2010)

but phuk, *we demand answers*. our limited minds don't comprehend absolute nothing any better than they can grasp the infinite. we try to cram such massive concepts into our sphere of understanding and the best that most of us can come up with is an anthropomorphized super-being. that's why religions will always exist. we demand answers, but are unable to understand them.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Deal with it. God just IS......and deal with it sooner than later. *


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 29, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *Deal with it. God just IS......and deal with it sooner than later. *


 She speaks but as usual, says nothing. 

Agnosticism is the only logically defensible position. Most modern atheists are agnostic, many theists are also agnostic. Claiming absolute knowledge of the existence of a deity is as faulty and untenable as the position many believers like to claim about atheists, that they hold a positive belief that there is no god. Now you are making a positive assertion about the nature of his existence. You fail in explaining your position (does just IS, mean he is infinite and required no beginning, or does just IS mean that the answer is beyond our grasp, or what?), and you fail by holding this illogical belief and calling it reality.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 30, 2010)

Check this out:

[youtube]q3mDLsyn6ns[/youtube]


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 30, 2010)

wow! what a psycho.

Yes, Christians are so tolerant...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 30, 2010)

Ummm, everyone knows that I am an Atheist, but this woman is NOT a good example of a Christian...GOD is just her coping mechanism required to deal with her psychosis...


----------



## el tio (Apr 30, 2010)

well i smoke on the bibles pages every day when i dont have a phillie..the bibles pages work well! gives u a spiritual high! lol


----------



## el tio (Apr 30, 2010)

ill fucking slap that bitch on her face!!!! lol what a psyco..


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 30, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Ummm, everyone knows that I am an Atheist, but this woman is NOT a good example of a Christian...GOD is just her coping mechanism required to deal with her psychosis...


God is every believers coping mechanism. 

What's the difference really, aside from appearing a little less crazy than her?


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 30, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> God is every believers coping mechanism.
> 
> What's the difference really, aside from appearing a little less crazy than her?


Yes. However, the mechanism is proportional to the issue being coped with. All Christians aren't this far down the rabbit hole is all I'm saying...


----------



## afrawfraw (Apr 30, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Yes. However, the mechanism is proportional to the issue being coped with. All Christians aren't this far down the rabbit hole is all I'm saying...


They are delusional though, I can't argue that point...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 30, 2010)

What a surprise, another day passes and big bang is still a THEORY.Maybe theyll figure it out tommorrow.


----------



## thecrondon (Apr 30, 2010)

who cares mate. just enjoy the things around you. dont always need a why, and how just be. and smoke more weed, ull get it.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 30, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> What a surprise, another day passes and big bang is still a THEORY.Maybe theyll figure it out tommorrow.


Here he is contemplating the big bang theory.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 30, 2010)

I already got it, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 30, 2010)

creationism is a theory


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 30, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I already got it, I was being sarcastic.


You aren't any better with humor than you are with logic? Come on man throw me a bone or something, this is getting too sad to even make it funny.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 30, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> What a surprise, another day passes and big bang is still a THEORY.Maybe theyll figure it out tommorrow.


 What a surprise, another day and still no answer to any of my questions.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Apr 30, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What a surprise, another day and still no answer to any of my questions.


Please do ask, I would love to share my opinion.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 30, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Please do ask, I would love to share my opinion.


 You haven't been reading the thread?


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 30, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> God is every believers coping mechanism.
> 
> What's the difference really, aside from appearing a little less crazy than her?


I don't need god to be crazy!



420ezah420 said:


> What a surprise, another day passes and big bang is still a THEORY.Maybe theyll figure it out tommorrow.


The fundamental problem with thumpers arguing against evolution is that they do not understand what a theory means in the context of science...or language for that matter...quoting from Webster's college dictionary copyright 2001:
Theory n. 1.a coherent group of general propositions used as principles of explanation for a class of phenomena: _Darwin's theory of evolution_.

notice that was definition #1 (I did not just cherry pick)

The definition that the thumpers are misusing on purpose is Def #7!!!!!!!!!!!!7. contemplation or speculation




Keenly2 said:


> creationism is a theory


NO! it is NOT!!!! it is an _Idea_


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 30, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> I don't need god to be crazy!
> 
> 
> The fundamental problem with thumpers arguing against evolution is that they do not understand what a theory means in the context of science...or language for that matter...quoting from Webster's college dictionary copyright 2001:
> ...


 There is a formal fallacy associated with shifting definitions, it's called equivocation.


----------



## undertheice (May 1, 2010)

what a surprise, another week passed and god still has yet to reveal itself to the faithful.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> removed


This debate pretty much seems to be over (not that there was ever _any_ hope of it really getting anywhere)...
I mean, 420 has not come up with anything resembling a serious reason, or even a weak theory, for his beliefs. All he's said is that since science can't definitively _prove_ anything, there must be a magic ghost. It's a weak argument made even flimsier by his obvious lack of understanding of basic science.

And, now his arguments have come down to... "_oh yeah, well you're a fag!_"

I think I'm done following this one too.


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I dont need luck buddy boy. Life couldent be better for me right now I have everything going for me.


yeah right thats why your trolling the internet trying your hardest to get people who are firm nonbelievers to realize how " ignorant" they are when you cant even form a solid argument. you dont believe in Christianity, and wont classify your religion, but were ignorant and were going to hell? ok dude; sure 



420ezah420 said:


> You really should finish high school before you go trying to question the knowlege of a college grad.


dude i have my GED and im an atheist, and i know more about the religion science and the world than you do. how long you attended school has nothing to do with KNOWLEDGE, only how much money daddy paid and how many years you wasted learning mostly useless BS 



OregonMeds said:


> Check this out:
> 
> [youtube]q3mDLsyn6ns[/youtube]


thats 420haze's mother



Leothwyn said:


> This debate pretty much seems to be over (not that there was ever _any_ hope of it really getting anywhere)...
> I mean, 420 has not come up with anything resembling a serious reason, or even a weak theory, for his beliefs. All he's said is that since science can't definitively _prove_ anything, there must be a magic ghost. It's a weak argument made even flimsier by his obvious lack of understanding of basic science.
> 
> And, now his arguments have come down to... "_oh yeah, well you're a fag!_"
> ...


he may be a fool but there are plenty of intelegent well formed arguments from others that make me follow this thread. i just spent about a half hour reading up on pages i missed




oh and haze
im reporting a few of your posts as well as your picture. try to stay banned this time


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2010)

What kinda troll would seriously spend this much fuckin' time just trollin'?! 

If this guy is serious by this point, it's not really funny anymore. It's actually pretty sad there are people in the year 2010 that have these kinds of beliefs.


----------



## hom36rown (May 1, 2010)

I don't know all the answers, and I am content with that. I guess there could be a god, but I see no evidence of one, so I choose not to believe it.


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 2, 2010)

i tell my fellow atheists about the demotivational poster on one of the first pages

"atheists; think this all happened by chance
christians; think a wizard in the sky did it"


----------



## afrawfraw (May 2, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> yeah right thats why your trolling the internet trying your hardest to get people who are firm nonbelievers to realize how " ignorant" they are when you cant even form a solid argument. you dont believe in Christianity, and wont classify your religion, but were ignorant and were going to hell? ok dude; sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that University Education has it's place, but the curriculum is filtered. And as with any filtered knowledge, it is flawed and incomplete...


----------



## Babs34 (May 2, 2010)

Science will forever be a series of sifting through the unknown possible factors.
There is no argument there....can't see how mockery on either side serves any purpose other than to cause division in a negative way.
No logical debate will be had when discussing faith. 
You either have it, or you don't.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 2, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Science will forever be a series of sifting through the unknown possible factors.
> There is no argument there....can't see how mockery on either side serves any purpose other than to cause division in a negative way.
> No logical debate will be had when discussing faith.
> You either have it, or you don't.


Sifting through the unknown possible factors...Such is life.


----------



## stonedroach (May 2, 2010)

By simple common sense I don't believe in God - Charlie Chaplin


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 3, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> yeah right thats why your trolling the internet trying your hardest to get people who are firm nonbelievers to realize how " ignorant" they are when you cant even form a solid argument. you dont believe in Christianity, and wont classify your religion, but were ignorant and were going to hell? ok dude; sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snaps what an accomplishment. Are you proud of your GED that states you are too stupid to finish high school?


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 3, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What kinda troll would seriously spend this much fuckin' time just trollin'?!
> 
> If this guy is serious by this point, it's not really funny anymore. It's actually pretty sad there are people in the year 2010 that have these kinds of beliefs.



Yes i agree it is sad that in this day and age there are so many fools, including you my brother.


----------



## Tagh (May 3, 2010)

----->


stonedroach said:


> By simple common sense I don't believe in God - Charlie Chaplin


 <-----


----------



## afrawfraw (May 3, 2010)

I received my GED as well. Am I stupid as well. I started College early...


----------



## Hayduke (May 3, 2010)

stonedroach said:


> By simple common sense I don't believe in God - Charlie Chaplin


Beautiful!...From a man of few words


----------



## Babs34 (May 3, 2010)

stonedroach said:


> By simple common sense I don't believe in God - Charlie Chaplin


 
...but that's so---common, so ordinarily and profoundly simple, not to mention extraordinarily arrogant.
....."alas"....what will be will be.


----------



## OregonMeds (May 4, 2010)

What's extraordinarily arrogant is to think you are the center of everything, gods children or whatever, that the earth and everything around you is there for the taking.

Not to mention how you think you are better than other people, for what reason I don't know but you clearly do.

That's arrogant.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 4, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> I received my GED as well. Am I stupid as well. I started College early...


"Smack" No wonder your all so arrogant, you are all too stupid & ignorant to finish something as easy as high school.

Its a well known fact that if you pursue a GED it basically means your brain is not equipped with the tools neccesary for you to become knowledgeable.


----------



## OregonMeds (May 4, 2010)

Unsubscribed.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 4, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> What's extraordinarily arrogant is to think you are the center of everything, gods children or whatever, that the earth and everything around you is there for the taking.
> 
> Not to mention how you think you are better than other people, for what reason I don't know but you clearly do.
> 
> That's arrogant.



Do you mean to tell me that god didnt put these fruits, vegetables, & all herb bearing seed specifically here for us to survive?
If you werent so ignorant you would see a few posts back that I said "I am no better than any of you".

Whats arrogant is your filthy lust for spunky man jizz.
Please somebody tell me i'm lying.


----------



## undertheice (May 4, 2010)

ok, you're lying.


----------



## the seedman (May 4, 2010)

religion= worlds biggest and most corrupt gangs.

religion has been used by ruler, priests, governments, and military commanders for thousands of years to controll the masses and get them to commit murder under the name of religion.

if there is a god i am most sure he would not approve of any of the current world religions, your all going to hell. ha ha haa

instead i feel he may want us to think for ourselves and use our own brains, rather than what rulers and corrupt priests want us to believe.

there may be an exemption though.. ive never heard a bunch of rastifarians say "hey man lets start a new world war"


----------



## afrawfraw (May 4, 2010)

the seedman said:


> religion= worlds biggest and most corrupt gangs.
> 
> religion has been used by ruler, priests, governments, and military commanders for thousands of years to controll the masses and get them to commit murder under the name of religion.
> 
> ...


That's because some religions were not designed to control, but were created so "Alternative" ideas can be practiced...kinda like Mensa...


----------



## afrawfraw (May 4, 2010)

I guess the fact that organized religions can control millions is just a coincidence. Or better yet, it's mankind that corrupted the "Original" concept of religion, which wouldn't have corrupted or controlled...Yea, that's the ticket...


----------



## smok33 (May 5, 2010)

oh wow. im not a atheist and surprised i spelled it right but just because they have different views on the world and dont think that God exist doesn't mean that they are so different.(im not trying to be bias because im Christian so sorry if thats how i come off) but in the bible it says that God gave us our own minds and that he isnt going to force us into believing in him. so Atheist can believe in what they want to and others can believe in other things. Just because they dont believe the same things as you doesn't mean that you should shun the way they think thats what makes so much hate in this world. but my friends that are atheist all have gone through something that has shook their beliefs to the core and they just didnt see why these things had happened so they turned to God and nothing changed so they just went to another path. bu when it all comes to a end for all of our lives none of us know whats really instore but once we get there either way every single one of us will be hoping/praying that we made the right choice...


----------



## mindphuk (May 5, 2010)

More Christians should think like you dude.


----------



## bud nugbong (May 5, 2010)

420 man you gotta get a life. you spend it all beliving in god and arguing with people online who have thier shit together and understand the world around them. while you sit there and bullshit yourself. your gonna look back on your life and say wow.... i wasted that shit. 

and for what to go to heaven? the idea of god if for the weak the ones who cant make it through life on thier own. im sorry you have been brainwashed into beliving it but why spend months online arguing with people who think you are a nut.

i was on life support for two days so i guess you could say i was "dead"...i didnt see any angels no god, not even lucifer waiting with a joint lit. it seemed like 2 seconds of nothing at all.

think about what your doing a little bit and get back to me.


----------



## Babs34 (May 5, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> What's extraordinarily arrogant is to think you are the center of everything, gods children or whatever, that the earth and everything around you is there for the taking.
> 
> Not to mention how you think you are better than other people, for what reason I don't know but you clearly do.
> 
> That's arrogant.


Well, I see there is yet another official unsubscriber. I also see that you first made it a point to paint a picture of me that is bogus........"sounded" good though.


----------



## Babs34 (May 5, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> More Christians should think like you dude.


Dude.......we surround you like the atoms and molecules you don't personally witness.


----------



## mindphuk (May 5, 2010)

What the fuck is Babs babbling about now?


----------



## Babs34 (May 5, 2010)

.....you've got to be kidding.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 6, 2010)

[youtube]HVRdrF03Uys[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (May 6, 2010)

OH, SORRY...Was there still intelligent conversation in the far corner?


----------



## undertheice (May 6, 2010)

i doubt it.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 7, 2010)

No considering you all fail to recognize the flaws in your precious theories.


----------



## Keenly2 (May 7, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> No considering you all fail to recognize the flaws in your precious theories.



fail post is fail and hypocritical


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 7, 2010)

The lord made Adam and Eve
to live a happy life. 
In the garden of Eden
but they disobeyed. 
I wanna know why they sin 
in the garden of Eden. 
It`s a devilman`s affair
in the shape of a serpant. 
And they broke the fruit of life 
and everyone of us is living in sin. 
Any anywhere you go woman is the root of all evil. 
He was the first one to break the fruit 
and everyone of us is living in sin. ​ 

More lyrics: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/b/bob+marley/#share​


----------



## kronic&bars (May 7, 2010)

WOW atheist are more stubborn then horses


----------



## kronic&bars (May 7, 2010)

Eeeeehhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaawwwww


----------



## Leothwyn (May 7, 2010)

Damn, that sure is some fucked up mythology.
If you're going to get into magic spirits and fairies, there are so many more interesting sets of mythology.



420ezah420 said:


> The lord made Adam and Eve
> to live a happy life.
> In the garden of Eden
> but they disobeyed.
> ...


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 7, 2010)

I dont associate with any of that magic mythology, I live my life based on FACTS.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 7, 2010)

Hopefully the bible crap wasn't meant to be 'facts'.
People tempted by some magic, evil snake. Everyone born a sinner, needing to be forgiven by some magic spirit. And, it's all the fault of women.
Fucked up, misogynist myths.

I know the norse, greek, etc. myths are pretty brutal at times too... but they seem so much more interesting.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 7, 2010)

No its not facts clearly, its a nifty little analogy they have worked out.

Basically you think with your dick and you may find yourself in hell for your life and you think with your mind and your in heaven and blissful for your life. And I don't mean complete abstinence, I think its more along the lines of perpetual self indulgence. 

As well as incorporating the pagan cosmic movements built into stories.

Peace


----------



## Babs34 (May 7, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> The lord made Adam and Eve
> 
> to live a happy life.
> In the garden of Eden
> ...


*Any anywhere you go woman is the root of all evil.*

Woah....on the contrary, lol.
Do recall, it was Eve who was tempted by the devil himself, while it was Adam who was tempted by Eve alone.
....says all need be said about the man.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 8, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> No its not facts clearly, its a nifty little analogy they have worked out.
> 
> Basically you think with your dick and you may find yourself in hell for your life and you think with your mind and your in heaven and blissful for your life. And I don't mean complete abstinence, I think its more along the lines of perpetual self indulgence.
> 
> ...


The thing is, according to their mythology, everyone is born a guilty sinner and needs to repent and accept the magic ghost. Doesn't matter how much you have sex, you're guilty. I think if I was going to get into magic spirits, unicorns, gods, whatever... I'd go for some of the old pagan stuff. I don't know, the christian mythology just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Shayden (May 8, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Fucking Troll!


Lol.

Better question. The lord claims to be omnipotent.

Can he make a rock so heavy he cant lift it? He can? Oh. In that case he isnt omnipotent. And if he cant he is also not omnipotent.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 8, 2010)

Shayden said:


> Lol.
> 
> Better question. The lord claims to be omnipotent.
> 
> Can he make a rock so heavy he cant lift it? He can? Oh. In that case he isnt omnipotent. And if he cant he is also not omnipotent.



Pwned. Wonder what the reply to that'll be.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 8, 2010)

im not simpleminded/arogant to believe this vast universe was created for a bunch of life forms who's only skill over "beasts" is the ability to improve over time by understanding principles in real time and applying them to the future and shaping their environment. im sure a creature this ingenious could make up a story. in short, go fuck a bible (without a rubber, god doesnt like birth control). what you represent is the validation of the non physical world. every measurable evil on this planet was drivin by this childish "my team is better than yours" bullshit and mark my world christians and muslims will be the end of our world. they raticalize people to separate the heard and wedge them apart just so one of those retarded faiths can manipulate you into needing them so bad you'll believe anything. go fuck yourself you closedminded douchebg.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 8, 2010)

Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil? Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?

epicures 370 A.D.

even this asshole had it figured out back then, get with the times man... or keep on tokin BRAH.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 9, 2010)

Disco Pwnstar said:


> im not simpleminded/arogant to believe this vast universe was created for a bunch of life forms who's only skill over "beasts" is the ability to improve over time by understanding principles in real time and applying them to the future and shaping their environment. im sure a creature this ingenious could make up a story. in short, go fuck a bible (without a rubber, god doesnt like birth control). what you represent is the validation of the non physical world. every measurable evil on this planet was drivin by this childish "my team is better than yours" bullshit and mark my world christians and muslims will be the end of our world. they raticalize people to separate the heard and wedge them apart just so one of those retarded faiths can manipulate you into needing them so bad you'll believe anything. go fuck yourself you closedminded douchebg.



Are you kidding me dumbshit? Why the hell is it that day after day after day your precious scientist fail to prove big bang, evolution as a fact.


THEY OPENLY ADMIT THAT THERE IS A MISSING PIECE TO THE PUZZLE THAT THEY CANNOT FIGURE OUT AND NEVER WILL.

Do you know how smart scientist are? They admit that they cant find an answer because they are too proud of science, and science says that creation is not possible , therefore these dumbshits will waste away theyre life looking for something that doesnt exist.

I couldent even imagine how puny of a brain you must have to hear a theory and believe it as fact. You all admit you are unsure of anything, thats what being as atheist is right? (PADBATER) Then how the hell can you expect anyone to take you serious when you say that god doesent exist...lol

Thats like asking a bum outside of food4less how the stock market is doing you fucking genius


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 9, 2010)

Disco Pwnstar said:


> Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil? Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?
> 
> epicures 370 A.D.
> 
> even this asshole had it figured out back then, get with the times man... or keep on tokin BRAH.



Would you be willing to save someone who refuses to recognize the obvious? 

FACT: Evolution is NOT a fact.
FACT: Big bang is NOT a fact.
FACT: IF THESE WERE PROVABLE THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN YEARS AGO GENIUSES.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2010)

Evolution is a fact.

The Big Bang is supported by enough evidence to say with relative certainty it's a fact.

But the best part about all of this is you don't know what the fuck a "fact" is, or what the fuck "theory" means in science.

You out yourself as an ignorant troll with every post.

Get a goddamn education and stop wasting your time on a fuckin' pot growing forum arguing a worldview that hasn't been taken seriously since before the goddamn enlightenment.

Enlightenment - look it up, because you obviously don't know what the fuck that was either, you're still stuck in the dark ages.

Have a good day.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 9, 2010)

you think you have it all figured out... your head would explode if you knew there wasn't a god huh? then you'd actually have to find the power in yourself to replace the massive void left by realizing gods not there. they shove it down your throat, "give it up to god", what happens my friend when you have to deal with it yourself? your whole life is devoted to a scheme to shake out money from people and tricking them into believing you need them/something for salvation. question, if it was a fact that the basis of your "religion" is a hallucinogenic state brought on at death by the pineal gland releasing dimethyltryptomine into the bloodstream, would you have doubts about your religion? that same gland has cones and rods just like a retna has, all your magical bullshit takes place in this one gland. its documented, you are closed minded and defensive because that story has so many cracks anyone could chisel through it with logic.

refrain from doubt, your world might collapse.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 9, 2010)

btw, your analogies reek of the over-simplified perspective christianity has forsaken you with. you cant argue logic with emotions. you dont know jack shit, at the very least we are just looking at the facts. i know without a doubt i am more intelligent than you because ive already addressed these very basic and PRIMITIVE concepts. the next time your Passion of the Christ dvd starts skipping you should look into what else your bible buddies believed in. i'll end with this, if there was a god, he probably wouldnt like you.

beam me up scottie.

fondly,
disco


----------



## undertheice (May 9, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> IF THESE WERE PROVABLE THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN YEARS AGO GENIUSES.


you obviously have more faith in the mind of man than is deserved. you seem to have such faith in the ways of science that you believe all questions should be answered by now and, because they aren't, you go running back to the childish superstitions of the primitives. how betrayed you must feel in order to abandon this grand faith in science. i pity you.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 10, 2010)

Please try and use your brain for a second. There is no possible way this infinite world of complexity arose out of nothing. Is that just too hard for your brain to contemplate? Yeah the big bang created the universe & put all existance on this earth.. oh wait it started with only trilobytes right? & while it was at it it decided it would put forth herb & fruit yeilding seed & dont forget when it decided to put forth oxygen & water as well, to make sure all this accidental life is sustainable. Behold we must worship our almighty creator "The big bang." ROTFL

Everything from nothing huh? Yeah thats real easy to believe...........if youre a moron.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 10, 2010)

undertheice said:


> you obviously have more faith in the mind of man than is deserved. you seem to have such faith in the ways of science that you believe all questions should be answered by now and, because they aren't, you go running back to the childish superstitions of the primitives. how betrayed you must feel in order to abandon this grand faith in science. i pity you.


Thats expected of the blind to pity the strong. You wanna talk about superstitions? hows about the same scientist that believes so strongly in evolution saying that aliens are coming to earth Asap. He also warns that they wont come in peace........Yeah keep pumping out the fairytales scientist. Its only the weak and foolish that fall victim to this worldwide stupidity.You really should get out of your mothers house and read a book.


----------



## howdyguhk (May 10, 2010)

evolution IS proven to be a fact. there is fossil and DNA evidence all over the world to prove this. if you have taken basic college biology or physical anthropology courses, you would know this. look up australopithecine africanus, and other hominids in general, look up Darwins finches. Again, if you have any moderate education in science, you would understand the simple logic and reasoning behind evolution.

the big bang is scientists best guess as to how the universe was created. 
lol and if you dont believe that everything came from nothing, then what do you believe in? no matter what, everything came from nothing. either in a scientific way, or "God" played some magical hand, in which that case, making everything from nothing makes perfect sense. right...? no not really.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 10, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Everything from nothing huh? Yeah thats real easy to believe...........if youre a moron.



Holy SHIT! He FINALLY said something right!!!


----------



## undertheice (May 10, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Holy SHIT! He FINALLY said something right!!!


no, i don't think he is capable of getting anything right. even his idea of nothing is off the mark. he has twisted even his own faith so far out of line that it is unrecognizable. like so many others with his disease, his own ego is all that he can see.


----------



## howdyguhk (May 10, 2010)

after sifting through a few pages of this stuff, Its pretty clear that the OP has made nothing but nonsensical arguments, looking to troll around. sigh, everytime I come across people like him, it makes me even more bitter towards religion, and those who follow it so blindly.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 10, 2010)

undertheice said:


> no, i don't think he is capable of getting anything right. even his idea of nothing is off the mark. he has twisted even his own faith so far out of line that it is unrecognizable. like so many others with his disease, his own ego is all that he can see.


Like a magical Snuggy that grows to cover every little part that is exposed to the cold world...


----------



## afrawfraw (May 10, 2010)

Cannabis comforts me the way Religion comforts you, 420. I'm not letting go of my Cannabis, and you have no plans of giving up your GOD. I can imagine a world without Cannabis. Can you imagine a world with no GODS?


----------



## undertheice (May 10, 2010)

howdyguhk said:


> sigh, every time I come across people like him, it makes me even more bitter towards religion, and those who follow it so blindly.


the saddest part is that there are those who are equally deluded, but use their faith in a positive manner. people like haze and the equally ridiculous westboro folks just make the rest of the believers in the world look like bigger fools.


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

undertheice said:


> the saddest part is that there are those who are equally deluded, but use their faith in a positive manner. people like haze and the equally ridiculous westboro folks just make the rest of the believers in the world look like bigger fools.



like i said, atheist are more stubborn than horses. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mindphuk (May 10, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Please try and use your brain for a second.


You should take your own advice


> There is no possible way this infinite world of complexity arose out of nothing. Is that just too hard for your brain to contemplate?


Religion makes this claim, not science. If you won't even read responses people make in this thread, why do you even bother? Science doesn't make any claim to what was present before the universe expanded. The universe could be infinite or it may have been pinched off of another universe. The point is, science doesn't claim we came from nothing. That's merely a typical creationist straw man. The fact that you continue to use it proves that you can't read or just don't care to learn anything while at the same time call other people stupid and ignorant. Is it any wonder no one likes you? 


> Yeah the big bang created the universe & put all existance on this earth.. oh wait it started with only trilobytes right? & while it was at it it decided it would put forth herb & fruit yeilding seed & dont forget when it decided to put forth oxygen & water as well, to make sure all this accidental life is sustainable. Behold we must worship our almighty creator "The big bang." ROTFL


 Hey genius, life itself put oxygen on this earth. Without life, our planet would be just as barren as Mars. Interesting use of the word 'decided.' I guess you project attributes of a designer on natural processes because contrary to your claims, you really have no grasp or concept of what science has discovered and what the consensus is on how earth and life is formed. The Big Bang has nothing to do with planetary formation. The only relationship is that planets need a universe to form in, but we can easily discuss these things without knowing where matter came from. Do you think chemists were concerned with the formation of the universe to come up with atomic molecular theory? We actually know quite a bit about solar system formation and can see planets being created in other solar systems. 


> You really should get out of your mothers house and read a book.


You should really take your own advice on this too.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 10, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> like i said, atheist are more stubborn than horses. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


"Facts are stubborn things; and whatever may be our wishes, our inclinations, or the dictates of our passions, they cannot alter the state of facts and evidence." 
John Adams 

Why thank you...


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 10, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Would you be willing to save someone who refuses to recognize the obvious?
> 
> FACT: Evolution is NOT a fact.
> FACT: Big bang is NOT a fact.
> FACT: IF THESE WERE PROVABLE THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN YEARS AGO GENIUSES.


 Can you prove to me that I exist?

Can you prove to me that you exist?

If you can then you would have been around years ago genius!

Peace


----------



## LightningMcGreen (May 10, 2010)

lol i dont understand why anybodys even worried...i mean, we'll find out when we get there, right? kinda like bein a child, always wishin u were older...then usually often wish u were a child again, when u ARE older lol...

im no college academic, physicist, scientist, or any other kind of -ist. but, bein stoned waitin on the gf to get home leaves alotta time to surf the web, and if anyone is familiar with the String/M/Unified Theory or Dr. Michio Kaku, from what ive gathered to understand, pretty much says that even "nothing" is unstable...so yes, it would be possible for everything to have started from "nothing"...

if you havent taken a look a the new breakthroughs of science within the last 10 or 15 years, try browsin around the web and watch a few videos..the things they are talkin about within reach is pretty damn wild lol...even if they ARE wrong, still pretty intriguing to try n wrap ur head around...

druids believed in immortality of the soul...apprently they were wrong...romans believed in a god for almost every thing u could point a finger at...they were wrong...(some) earlier christians believed in witches...they were wrong...and guess what? shit still probably hasnt changed lol so fuck it, enjoy the time u DO have here and burn for (insert god here)'s sakes!.....


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 10, 2010)

do you see what i mean? there's no way to argue with assholes like this. the whole basis of his belief is on propaganda designed to keep you from asking questions. if this retard spent 5 minutes on wikipedia he'd realize he is doubting ABSOLUTE TRUTHS for BLIND FAITH.

and tell me why its expected that the "blind pity the strong"? that doesnt even make sense you fucking retard. you speak without thinking, making judgments before perceptions. your trying to sound condescending, but on top of having no knowledge of modern science (which began between 1175-1500A.D. making you a RETARD) you also speak only to hear your voice and not to make sense.

someone should take your iPhone and Macbook away and let jesus handle your electronic communication... maybe you'd actually get a prayer answered.

"Can you hear me now, Jesus?...Good"


----------



## LightningMcGreen (May 10, 2010)

lol well you know, were in the "Information Age", anything you could want to know is basically now at the touch of a few fingertips yet so many people choose not to use it...for most people freak when they hear talks of whats goin on in the here and the now, and wonder why theyve never heard of it before...that, is a by-product of mixin school and religion...most high schools and under around the country are not allowed to teach it! 

so yea, if uve been to college or took some fundamental physics, you would know that figurin out these "holes" in the logic is like buyin a jigsaw puzzle...you know what the motherfuckin end product looks like, its just puttin the pieces in the right order to get that product...

because even a retard knows that even in the fundamentals of math, one slight miscalculation with a wrong zero or decimal point could change the answer to somethin totally outta whack..and if you've ever seen those long ass damn theories written out in numbers, you'd know that yeah, its gunna take a fuckin long time to get the shit right! there has been nothing but PROGRESSION in science, which is why ur able to log on the internet every day and blab your whackadoo bible teachings...lol


----------



## the seedman (May 10, 2010)

how can any of you dumb fuck believers be on this site dont you realize smoking dope dis-communicates you from your precious god. by being a smoker or grower, your saying fuck you god im on the devils team (he's got better weed). As you cant believe in one without the other.

Unless your living on a mountain eating crickets for food and praying to a burning bush, your most likely to be a sinner and going to hell..... any way... rollitup


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> "Facts are stubborn things; and whatever may be our wishes, our inclinations, or the dictates of our passions, they cannot alter the state of facts and evidence."
> John Adams
> 
> Why thank you...



eeeeeyyyyhhhhaaaaa eeeeyyyyyhhhhhhaaaaa


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

atheist remind me of the smug people who drive the prius cars from that episode of south park, there so full of themselfs that they like the smell of there own farts.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 10, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> atheist remind me of the smug people who drive the prius cars from that episode of south park, there so full of themselfs that they like the smell of there own farts.


then why dont you add something to the conversation fucktard, or leave. thank you for your additions but i think they'd be more appropriate for when you play Modern Warfare 2. leave the intelligent talk to the big kids, or at least use your big-boy voice and have something to contribute. seems appropriate that YOU'RE the one sounding like the animal. 

McGreen, me thinks the god zeus knows their weed use has to do with the "holes" you were speaking of.


----------



## LorDeMO (May 10, 2010)

You cannot prove god exists and we cannot prove he doesn't. You can't argue with someone of faith, believe me I have tried countless times. You have your opinion and we have ours.

This thread is just a waste.


----------



## the seedman (May 10, 2010)

you see, if more straight arsed christians got off their high horse, and let people make their own choices, instead of trying to make choices for the majority in the form of morals and political beliefs. we'ed all be better off. all ya ll christen belivers your all going to hell, no matter how much you pray, for ye shall surely die.... the seedman


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

Disco Pwnstar said:


> then why dont you add something to the conversation fucktard, or leave. thank you for your additions but i think they'd be more appropriate for when you play Modern Warfare 2. leave the intelligent talk to the big kids, or at least use your big-boy voice and have something to contribute. seems appropriate that YOU'RE the one sounding like the animal.
> 
> McGreen, me thinks the god zeus knows their weed use has to do with the "holes" you were speaking of.




stubborn as a horse eeeeeyyyyhhaaaaa eeeeyyyyyyhhhhaaaaaaa


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 10, 2010)

useless posts as usual. My parents were respectful and allowed me the right to choose when i was old enough. I only wish all were like that. The navy has been the only brainwashing ive gotten, a good one at that. I'm not a debater as im not too articulate but i love seeing replies like yours. once again just validates things.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 10, 2010)

oh yeah i forgot, all the progressive people left eastern washington. ha, thats why you smoke...cause you live in a fuckin hick infested shallow gene pool. yeah this thread is a waste, this asshole's just going to go back to huffing butane and fucking his sister anyways so let him have his faith.


----------



## mindphuk (May 10, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> stubborn as a horse eeeeeyyyyhhaaaaa eeeeyyyyyyhhhhaaaaaaa


 What the fuck? Are you going to continue with a lame ass joke until someone acknowledges it? Repeating this over and over doesn't do much to our perception of your intelligence especially considering you haven't even commented on what atheists are supposedly stubborn about. 

Tell me who is more stubborn. a) The one that alters his worldview when new facts are discovered or b) someone who clings to the veracity of tales from bronze age goat herders IN SPITE of contradictory evidence?


----------



## the seedman (May 10, 2010)

yo Lordemo, willie nelson dont have the answers for your questions a science book will contain some usefull info though...

god did not create you marijanna plant. natural selection did.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 10, 2010)

trust me this guy is not a unique snowflake. that whole region is populated by inbreeds, and people who got lost on the way to The Gorge.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 10, 2010)

i love willie. He is an icon. im sure hes a believer, who knows.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 10, 2010)

Damn, the supporters of the 'magic spirit theory of creation' sure have some good points: 420 has (more than once) resorted to arguments like 'oh yeah, well you're a fag', and the little kid above keeps pretending he's an ass. (Personally, I think he could pull it off very well without even making the sound effects).


----------



## the seedman (May 10, 2010)

and dobermanguy your definately wrrite about that mililary brain washing


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

stubborn horses


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 10, 2010)

yes, i was in the navy though, alot less intense that on he ground killing machines. I was offshore in a sub collecting info, and bootcanp was a joke, compared. Got some good instilled values out of the deal though, didnt fcuk me up too much, no PTSS. woot.


----------



## Disco Pwnstar (May 10, 2010)

im actually buddhist, but when im talking to people that have perverted religion, i side with the atheists.

that goes to show how bad you and "your people" missed the fucking point.


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

fuck atheists..... Jesus kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the seedman (May 10, 2010)

the seedman said:


> how can any of you dumb fuck believers be on this site dont you realize smoking dope dis-communicates you from your precious god. by being a smoker or grower, your saying fuck you god im on the devils team (he's got better weed). As you cant believe in one without the other.
> 
> Unless your living on a mountain eating crickets for food and praying to a burning bush, your most likely to be a sinner and going to hell..... any way... rollitup


take a hit from ya bong


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

the seedman said:


> take a hit from ya bong





yea! bong hits 4 jesus!!!


----------



## the seedman (May 10, 2010)

how many years did u do in subs?


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

he'd kik your ass


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 10, 2010)

i don't think he would, not to mentin if he could, cause id shoot im in the balls if he attacked me


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 10, 2010)

American Atheists has their own symbol not atheists, its not my symbol.


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

this is the best one


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 10, 2010)

you have no idea buddy


----------



## the seedman (May 10, 2010)

go away little christian boys the big men want to talk about blowin shit up for the government..


----------



## the seedman (May 10, 2010)

spent some time on subs but mostly like the fresh air on top ffg s


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 10, 2010)

ls???

looking back at the larger view, makes me shake my head as well. we were intel gathers though. i was nuke mm. 2001-2005, early seperation,


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

lol


----------



## kronic&bars (May 10, 2010)

haha


----------



## the seedman (May 11, 2010)

the seedman said:


> you see, if more straight arsed christians got off their high horse, and let people make their own choices, instead of trying to make choices for the majority in the form of morals and political beliefs. we'ed all be better off. all ya ll christen belivers your all going to hell, no matter how much you pray, for ye shall surely die.... the seedman


fuckt up..on the dutch bubagum


----------



## the seedman (May 11, 2010)

i dont believe it, the pro creationist loosers have finally given up their pathetic attempts to convince themselves and everone within earshot of their floored teachings.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 11, 2010)

tomorrow is a new day, lol. they'll be back, they always come back.

....they all float down here they all float


----------



## the seedman (May 11, 2010)

yo snoop doberman double G 

looks like just you and me ma shizzle. your right about one thing doe. Jesus was a black man 

dont ya luv all those jesus movies. with some pretty white bloned haired dude playing jesus, when we all know he was dark skinned.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 11, 2010)

Sure, this thread turned into a waste of time quite a while ago, and the random pics didn't help any... but, what the hell, here's one more. I think this sums it up pretty well:


----------



## LightningMcGreen (May 11, 2010)

well ezah, its "true" that "God" put herbs here for that reason...but, the bible also says to obey the laws of the land...so yeah, actually, if u wana go by the book, ur still fuckin up by partaking in illegal activities lol...

and not bein a dick, but let me ask you a serious question....if im too afriad to take my children to my local clergymen for fear he mite try n make em suck his cock, then tell me, who CAN I turn to?

not that it matters, cuz my kids probably wont go to church, but the point is still valid...the gospel is a dyin breed bro lol n ur just gunna have to get used to it. seriously, why do you expect everyone to have an open mind to YOUR beliefs when your trying to "save" them, yet not keep an open mind to anything outside the box? at least do some research...who knows, what you find might really suprise you


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 11, 2010)

The most open minded people realize that nothing is provable and thusly take every moment as perfect, don't change it rather accept it. Because we are able to study and know the universe is merely a wave of possibility.

Peace


----------



## kronic&bars (May 11, 2010)

lightningmcgreen said:


> well ezah, its "true" that "god" put herbs here for that reason...but, the bible also says to obey the laws of the land...so yeah, actually, if u wana go by the book, ur still fuckin up by partaking in illegal activities lol...
> 
> And not bein a dick, but let me ask you a serious question....if im too afriad to take my children to my local clergymen for fear he mite try n make em suck his cock, then tell me, who can i turn to?
> 
> Not that it matters, cuz my kids probably wont go to church, but the point is still valid...the gospel is a dyin breed bro lol n ur just gunna have to get used to it. Seriously, why do you expect everyone to have an open mind to your beliefs when your trying to "save" them, yet not keep an open mind to anything outside the box? At least do some research...who knows, what you find might really suprise you





wow......................................................................


----------



## Leothwyn (May 11, 2010)

I don't get the kid who keeps going on about stubborn horses.

1) It wasn't clever the first time. Repeating over and over and over won't help.
2) People who have faith in science have to be adaptable. New discoveries are a part of science. Stubborn is latching on to something that goes against all common sense, and being completely unwilling to even consider anything else. (I'm looking at you, magic spirit followers of this thread).
3) And, little boy-genius kronic bar, the phrase is 'stubborn as a mule'. If you have nothing better to do than bray like an ass, at least try to get it right.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 11, 2010)

You could look at it as if you are god, you create this entire experience so as to waste some of your time so to speak. And when you use these drugs you are brought closer to real consciousness. Like the material you see around you is merely a single layer mask into the infinite, which is behind your eyes.

Peace


----------



## kronic&bars (May 11, 2010)

_eeeeyyyyyhhhhhaaaaaaa_


----------



## kronic&bars (May 11, 2010)

eeeeeyyyyyhhhhhaaaaaa


----------



## kronic&bars (May 11, 2010)

eeeeeeeyyyyyyoooorrrrrrr


----------



## Leothwyn (May 12, 2010)

kronic&bars:







I know, it's silly of me to stoop to the level of some 15 year old kid, but this thread stopped going anywhere early on anyway.


----------



## the seedman (May 12, 2010)

god rested on the seventh day and thats when the devil struck up his fiddle had a big shindig and created weed,

im sick of people saying weed is a creation of god, or it helps you get closer to god, you guys are fooling yourselves.

natural selection created weed. the thc is the plants defence mechanism. over million of years the plant survived as a result of its ablity to prevent insects from eating it. now as a result of this process we have marajuanna


----------



## the seedman (May 12, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> View attachment 931712eeeeeeeyyyyyyoooorrrrrrr


hey look kronicnbar is putting pictures of him self on here


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 12, 2010)

i love you fellow atheists. believers are soo fucking out there. well these little shitbags anyways.


----------



## the seedman (May 12, 2010)

yeh its to easy

check this out..

anyone who thinks getting wasted brings you closer to god, ???

gettin wasted = getting wasted

gettin closer to god means getting closer to god . the two are not conected dumb arse 

i dont think god or jesus is ever looking down from heaven saying "he's almost ready to communicate i think he just needs a few more cones befor he's in the zone"


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 12, 2010)

the seedman said:


> the big men are the opposite of a spinless coward like you, the big men put their life on the line to protect your freedoms.


Do you even know what your saying? who puts theyre life on the line to protect my freedoms? The stupid asses in afghanistan fighting to keep our old white men safe? Or the genius scientist wasting all of theyre time to prove that my life is accidental? & why am I a coward? Because I wont fall pray to your evil schemes?


----------



## Keenly2 (May 12, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Marijuana is an herb not dope dumbshits.


cause were going to take your seriously when you behave like this


----------



## kronic&bars (May 12, 2010)

the seedman said:


> god rested on the seventh day and thats when the devil struck up his fiddle had a big shindig and created weed,
> 
> im sick of people saying weed is a creation of god, or it helps you get closer to god, you guys are fooling yourselves.
> 
> natural selection created weed. the thc is the plants defence mechanism. over million of years the plant survived as a result of its ablity to prevent insects from eating it. now as a result of this process we have marajuanna



alright im gonna stop fuckin around for second and say that this has got to be the most retarded shit ive ever read on rollitup


----------



## kronic&bars (May 12, 2010)

my new signature


----------



## Leothwyn (May 12, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> This really pisses me off. what the fuck are you doing on this forum if you consider herb to be dope.I cannot stand you idiots that call it dope. Dope is a motherfucking white substance genius, not a 100% natural herb dumshit.


You've already made it very clear that you're very young, but it used to be really common for people to call weed dope. Slang changes, but some people still call it that. You knew exactly what he was talking about, and he was not trying to compare it to harder drugs - you totally missed the point that he was trying to make. (Big surprise from someone as bright as you).


----------



## kronic&bars (May 12, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> You've already made it very clear that you're very young, but it used to be really common for people to call weed dope. Slang changes, but some people still call it that. You knew exactly what he was talking about, and he was not trying to compare it to harder drugs - you totally missed the point that he was trying to make. (Big surprise from someone as bright as you).



?............what kind of losers spend there time debating stupid shit like this on the web, obviously your a kid too, if not then you sure have alot of time on your hands


----------



## smok33 (May 12, 2010)

This guy obviously has a huge problem with people who don't believe what've beleives in I find it sad, I also find it sad that all the atheist are going on about how Christians are dumb closeminded and all this other stuff but just because one asswhole is doesn't mean the rest of us are. And if this guy was so much of a Christian he would know that God wants usto understand others religion he just doesn't want us worshiping their God(s). So for the guy who started this thread shut the hell up Christians like you are the reason their are so many problems in the world. Take some time and actually get to know a atheist because even though they don't believe what we believe we aren't so different just different beliefs. Sorry to all you atheist, we aren't all like this retard


----------



## Leothwyn (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder smok33.
I have friends and family who are christians, and they're good people; not belligerent, and narrow-minded. They're nothing like these two kids.
When you get to know a good person, their religious beliefs seem pretty irrelevant, and don't bother me one bit.

Anyway, this debate has turned worse than the silly, drunken religious debates I remember having as a teen, and has become more pointless name-calling than anything else. Unsubscribed.


----------



## the seedman (May 12, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Do you even know what your saying? who puts theyre life on the line to protect my freedoms? The stupid asses in afghanistan fighting to keep our old white men safe? Or the genius scientist wasting all of theyre time to prove that my life is accidental? & why am I a coward? Because I wont fall pray to your evil schemes?


1. yes i know what im saying, its quite clear that your not so sure about what your saying..
2. through out the history of your country and mine(australia)many people feel like they want to contribute to society by doing active service on the front line, instead of being a coward like you are. many of these brave people dont come home, or come home injured. with out these brave individualls, you wouldnt enjoy the freedoms, you have today.
3. im not talking about afghanistan, and im certainly not pro war. but to sit around on your fat arse and say we dont need a military, or the guys in afghanistan are stupid asses, means you have little understanding of how the world works.


so next time you see an american flag (or aussie flag) dont just look at the stars and strips. Think about the thousands of your countrymen who have died or suffered horrible un speakable cruelties to keep it flying high 

peace


----------



## the seedman (May 12, 2010)

smok33 said:


> This guy obviously has a huge problem with people who don't believe what've beleives in I find it sad, I also find it sad that all the atheist are going on about how Christians are dumb closeminded and all this other stuff but just because one asswhole is doesn't mean the rest of us are. And if this guy was so much of a Christian he would know that God wants usto understand others religion he just doesn't want us worshiping their God(s). So for the guy who started this thread shut the hell up Christians like you are the reason their are so many problems in the world. Take some time and actually get to know a atheist because even though they don't believe what we believe we aren't so different just different beliefs. Sorry to all you atheist, we aren't all like this retard


a voice from the wilderness, thank you for putting it like that, im sure your right that not all christians carry on like this guy, and not all atheists are unaware of the scriptures too.


----------



## the seedman (May 12, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> alright im gonna stop fuckin around for second and say that this has got to be the most retarded shit ive ever read on rollitup


 so its allright for you to fuck around but if the seedman wants to type some bullshit its retarded. double standards dude, wake up....


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 12, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> alright im gonna stop fuckin around for second and say that this has got to be the most retarded shit ive ever read on rollitup


 seriously man, go to school. forget all the bullshit your parents taught you or wherever the hell you picked it up, cause you are totally basackwards in your logic. 
Forget god for a moment. Do you not believe that natural selection took place in regards to cannabis, or are you really that ignorant? Serious question.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 12, 2010)

the seedman said:


> a voice from the wilderness, thank you for putting it like that, im sure your right that not all christians carry on like this guy, and not all atheists are unaware of the scriptures too.


tolerance is the key.. for real. tell that to the radical islamists. good to hear a voice of reason.



420ezah420 said:


> Do you even know what your saying? who puts theyre life on the line to protect my freedoms? The stupid asses in afghanistan fighting to keep our old white men safe? Or the genius scientist wasting all of theyre time to prove that my life is accidental? & why am I a coward? Because I wont fall pray to your evil schemes?


 man you are so ignorant. do you know where you live. maybe this war is slightly uncalled for but its happening nonetheless. There are so many pandora box type events that occur in history. Technology is an example as well. You think that god made America what it is?.... read a book<click


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 12, 2010)

smok33 said:


> This guy obviously has a huge problem with people who don't believe what've beleives in I find it sad, I also find it sad that all the atheist are going on about how Christians are dumb closeminded and all this other stuff but just because one asswhole is doesn't mean the rest of us are. And if this guy was so much of a Christian he would know that God wants usto understand others religion he just doesn't want us worshiping their God(s). So for the guy who started this thread shut the hell up Christians like you are the reason their are so many problems in the world. Take some time and actually get to know a atheist because even though they don't believe what we believe we aren't so different just different beliefs. Sorry to all you atheist, we aren't all like this retard



Dont post a reply unless you have read the thread. I AM NOT CHRISTIAN.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 12, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> tolerance is the key.. for real. tell that to the radical islamists. good to hear a voice of reason.
> 
> 
> man you are so ignorant. do you know where you live. maybe this war is slightly uncalled for but its happening nonetheless. There are so many pandora box type events that occur in history. Technology is an example as well. You think that god made America what it is?.... read a book<click



Was this supposed to make sense?


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 12, 2010)

Sorry to break it to you all but creation is a fact if you know how to use that brain god gave you, and evolution is fake it is merely adaptation.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 12, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Sorry to break it to you all but creation is a fact if you know how to use that brain god gave you, and evolution is fake it is merely adaptation.


 tolerance is your friend. 

DG out.


----------



## OregonMeds (May 12, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Originally Posted by *smok33*
> This guy obviously has a huge problem with people who don't believe what've beleives in I find it sad, I also find it sad that all the atheist are going on about how Christians are dumb closeminded and all this other stuff but just because one asswhole is doesn't mean the rest of us are. And if this guy was so much of a Christian he would know that God wants usto understand others religion he just doesn't want us worshiping their God(s). So for the guy who started this thread shut the hell up Christians like you are the reason their are so many problems in the world. Take some time and actually get to know a atheist because even though they don't believe what we believe we aren't so different just different beliefs. Sorry to all you atheist, we aren't all like this retard
> 
> Dont post a reply unless you have read the thread. I AM NOT CHRISTIAN.


 Heaven forbid he called you a Christian, just ignore that _he said you were a dumb closed minded asshole_.


----------



## kronic&bars (May 12, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> seriously man, go to school. forget all the bullshit your parents taught you or wherever the hell you picked it up, cause you are totally basackwards in your logic.
> Forget god for a moment. Do you not believe that natural selection took place in regards to cannabis, or are you really that ignorant? Serious question.



STUBORN HORSE eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 12, 2010)

tolerance chief. and natural selection is all that we are (and have).


----------



## mindphuk (May 12, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> STUBORN HORSE eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I think that k&b is a sock puppet of 420ezah. The constant repetition of this stupid, out of context, misapplied metaphor without any actual replies to people that have posed questions to him is very reminiscent of the OP. 

If you're going to keep doing this, you should at least explain how you are not being stubborn by refusing to acknowledge other posters. 
You should also learn the sound a horse makes or at least get the metaphor correct.


----------



## kronic&bars (May 12, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I think that k&b is a sock puppet of 420ezah. The constant repetition of this stupid, out of context, misapplied metaphor without any actual replies to people that have posed questions to him is very reminiscent of the OP.
> 
> If you're going to keep doing this, you should at least explain how you are not being stubborn by refusing to acknowledge other posters.
> You should also learn the sound a horse makes or at least get the metaphor correct.




alright, ask me sumthin bitch eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 12, 2010)

are you a douche or do you just play one on the intenet? how about both? 

If not you should really do some self analyzation.


.


----------



## kronic&bars (May 12, 2010)

eeeeeyyyyhhhhooorrrrr eeeeeeyyyyyyyhhhhhhhooooooorrrrrr


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (May 12, 2010)

Damn is this thread ever gonna end?


----------



## kronic&bars (May 12, 2010)

no i just play one on the internet. FACT: 92.7% of douche bags join the army


----------



## kronic&bars (May 12, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhpoooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 12, 2010)

yes, i got nothing to prove, im out. all the best to k&b and ezah.


----------



## Cpl. CornB33F (May 12, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> View attachment 933808eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhpoooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Thats a funny picture.


----------



## mindphuk (May 13, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> alright, ask me sumthin bitch eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 Go back and read the replies yourself you lazy fuck!


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Dont post a reply unless you have read the thread. I AM NOT CHRISTIAN.


dude are you a believer or not? stop sitting on the fence, all your posts are pro christian, 

you speak of scientists wasting their time to prove you life is acceidental, in one post and your not a christian/believer in the next.

the only person not making sence here is you


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> no i just play one on the internet. FACT: 92.7% of douche bags join the army


 
say that again in front of a 6ft marine.....

i thought so coward,


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Sorry to break it to you all but creation is a fact if you know how to use that brain god gave you, and evolution is fake it is merely adaptation.


look man i didnt set out to put any one down on this site, but you and your little retarded friend, kronic n bars, are unable to express yourselves, in a rational manner, so game on retards.


----------



## kronic&bars (May 13, 2010)

the seedman said:


> say that again in front of a 6ft marine.....
> 
> i thought so coward,




i'll stay it to this douche bags face i dont give a fuck


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What the fuck? Are you going to continue with a lame ass joke until someone acknowledges it? Repeating this over and over doesn't do much to our perception of your intelligence especially considering you haven't even commented on what atheists are supposedly stubborn about.
> 
> Tell me who is more stubborn. a) The one that alters his worldview when new facts are discovered or b) someone who clings to the veracity of tales from bronze age goat herders IN SPITE of contradictory evidence?


 
i dont think ezah420 and kronic n bars read this so here it is again


----------



## kronic&bars (May 13, 2010)

the seedman said:


> i dont think ezah420 and kronic n bars read this so here it is again




to answer your question....YES.........i am goin to continue with this lame ass joke EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> View attachment 933882i'll stay it to this douche bags face i dont give a fuck


it is so obvious your a coward, little boy,

youve never, had to fight or work for anything in your life, mummy and daddy probhibly paid for the computer your typing on right now.


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> to answer your question....YES.........i am goin to continue with this lame ass joke EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


great. if it wasnt for retards like you this site would become boring. so eeeeyyyyyyhhhhoooorrrr as much as you like


----------



## kronic&bars (May 13, 2010)

alright alright in all honesty though, no one knows for sure if there is a god or not, atheist are more stubborn because there so sure of themselves and cant open there mind to the fact that there might just be some form of a conscious entity out there, whether there is or not i think everyone should enjoy themselves, lay back and spark a fatty for the time being and not give a fuck what everyone else thinks....... is that good enough for you seedman?


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> alright alright in all honesty though, no one knows for sure if there is a god or not, atheist are more stubborn because there so sure of themselves and cant open there mind to the fact that there might just be some form of a conscious entity out there, whether there is or not i think everyone should enjoy themselves, lay back and spark a fatty for the time being and not give a fuck what everyone else thinks....... is that good enough for you seedman?


 
yep if you take my quote off the bottom line

but your still a fuck up because you think atheists are more stubborn, 

more stubborn than what a radicall quake on the floor christian, i doubt it.

ps how do you know what another person thinks can you read peoples minds... wow ..


but nice to hear you speak lol


----------



## kronic&bars (May 13, 2010)

lol alright sorry maybe i was being a bit of a douche by doin that


----------



## kronic&bars (May 13, 2010)

ya i guess we can agree that there's some stubborn atheist and stubborn Christians out there


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

kronic&bars said:


> ya i guess we can agree that there's some stubborn atheist and stubborn Christians out there


come on i was starting to enjoy feeding you to the lions, anyway we cool, time to bring out the peace pipe

smokem all day long


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

morgentaler said:


> So your answer to not knowing the answers is to make up an invisible man in the sky who treats women like property, orders genocide and the rape of children, punishes people for not believing in him AFTER he has already stated that he has hidden himself from them, can't seem to make up his mind about things, yet says "I am the Lord, I change not", but he fucked things up so bad in the PR department he required a do-over.
> 
> Not only is it a ridiculous explanation, it's one of the shittiest hack-jobs of fiction to come around in thousands of years. The pornographic scribbles on Roman architecture have more redeeming social value, then that plagiarized and self-aggrandizing shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## tardis (May 13, 2010)

I'm sorry if I sound offensive, it is not my intent. I'm sure i'll sound like an elitist asshole but you asked so I will answer. I Do believe in the big bang and the scientific fact that the universe is spreading out expodentially fast (because we see them in red meaning they are moving away as opposed to blue meaning they are coming towards us). Ice Astroid theory i'm on the fence about, I dont believe it nor do I not believe it, the cat is both dead AND alive until I have more evidence. If you don't get that reference don't worry about it, google anything you question about what I say and you should find answers. But here is what we can tell so far as to what brought everything about. The big bang was more then just a bang of a dot that sat there, even though religious leaders pressure you to believe this is what scientists are saying. The big bang is actually the moment that both time and space came into existence into this reality together, before that we don't know what it was, we do know what it was made out of or rather what its byproducts were but we don't know how the pieces work together until the big bang. its all theory before that and nobody knows but we do know enough to know it is some sort of natural phenomena way outside our capability to understand yet at this time (but it should be possible in the distant future if technology doesn't get destroyed by religious fundamentalists). That byproduct threw uncountable numbers of tiny particals (forgive me for not knowing which elements they were but helium and hydrogen I believe were a lot of the stuff and a byproduct of the big bang) came together thanks to gravity being a law in our plane of existance, and formed bigger pieces and bigger until you got stars. then stars increase in heat and build up and in their lifecycle explode (thats when all the gold that will ever exist is made, cool fact) and that explosions byproducts gravitate together in the rebirth of the new sun which is smaller as particals orbit around and then gather together forming planets then finally moons. Now these elements with water for some unknown reason when in the right conditions seem to produce life. Life also seems to be happening in places we don't expect (didnt' we just see organisms on an astroid that flew by us this year? I'll look that up later) (also google extremophiles for more info on life that lives without need of sunlight), but we know what elements are needed for life or what we understand currently to be life (just sunlight isn't one of them anymore for last 5 years), and what forms it, we just don't understand the conditions yet that resulted in life, only that it has happend, and the result is that if the time on earth all took place in a year humanities existence would be the last second of the last minute of the last month of the year. the 10,000 years of humans having society and culture that we can prove is only a fraction of that. humans it seems arn't the purpose of earth by any means, but rather a byproduct. Thats how I explain it, if there is something you don't understand please ask. Please dont' respond angry I am not trying to debate religion just answer the question you asked. I'll be happy to answer any more questions you may have.

Why science is superior to religion in my opinion (and i'm sure you'll disagree but i'm not trying to convert you just explain myself because you seemed curious for an answer first poster) is that science backs up its claims with tests upon tests which can be repeated by anybody, religion can't and in fact in many of its claims fail when actually tested by science. I don't totally renounce, nor do I believe that aliens came down and did lots of stuff to make humans build piramids and stuff, BUT that is a much more plausable theory with more evidence backing it up (including the bible, book of enoch talking of space ships coming down "wheels within wheels" etc) then what religion enforcefully claims. The earth is not 10,000 years old and I can prove it with a geology text book (go study geology if you don't believe me and only trust the facts). I know not all christians are ignorant enough to believe that the earth is just 10,000 years old, but the fact that so many are adiment about that belief with no proof when others have proof is like a blind man telling and trying to convince a park full of people that the sky is always Green and never blue and that stars don't shine. It is just embarrasing, that is why many rude scientists come across as rude snobs because they are reacting to that behavior. 

I hope this clears up this long thread i'm only now realizing I have not read and is 128 pages long. Hope I helped answer your question about why atheists believe as they do.


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

tardis you logic is usefull but rather rambling, i agree with some of you statements, escpecially the 10,000 years stuff, and had many a wasted discussions with quakers about this geological proof , only to have a grown adult or groups of grown adults stand in front of me stead fast in the belief the bible doesnt lie, so if man walked on the planet for only 10,000 years as creationists would have you believe what about fossil evidence, 

here in australia our native aboriginies, have lived here since the gondwanna period when it was possible to cross by foot to the australian mainland these native australians have a history dating back at least 40,000 years

are they too not the seed of adam??? or evolution

me thinks evolution




sorry christian loosers......... we win........ha ha haaaa


----------



## the seedman (May 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Ok care to shine a light on the subject? What is there not to know? I've heard the big bang theory from hundereds of different sources. Whats so complex or hard to understand as the big bang? It is self explanatory. You keep saying that I lack basic knowledge, really?
> You really should finish high school before you go trying to question the knowlege of a college grad.


oh yea, Then a college grad must have be cheating to pass, if their as close minded as you. 


anyway im off to smokem up


----------



## Hayduke (May 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> There is no possible way this infinite world of complexity arose out of nothing. Behold we must worship our almighty creator


 ...Behold the mute, powerless space wizard with poor self esteem!

Like G. Carlin said...Don't break the big ten or you will burn in a pit of fire for ever and ever...but he LOVES you!...He loves you and he NEEDS your money!...All knowing, all powerful...yet just can't seem to handle money!

You like to tell people to use their brain...nobody...not even the poop himself has ever heard from...much less laid eyes on your space wizard/imaginary friend...and anyone who says they have is a freaking liar or a con-artist theologian...faith in what cannot be seen is the basis of the psychosis.

It is often hardest to take the advice we give.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 14, 2010)

the seedman said:


> come on i was starting to enjoy feeding you to the lions, anyway we cool, time to bring out the peace pipe
> 
> smokem all day long



"Feeding you to the lions" ? ,You have no argument young man.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 14, 2010)

hello pot.... Theists have the burden of proof not us. Everyting has allready been said. You are not willing to have a intelligent conversation...so FUCK OFF


----------



## the seedman (May 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> "Feeding you to the lions" ? ,You have no argument young man.


 
yes i have an argument based on fact, it is you who has no argument.

U havent answered the question, did you cheat at any time to graduate, and dont lie god is listening?


----------



## mindphuk (May 14, 2010)

He hasn't answered ANYONE'S questions, either here or in this thread that he hijacked https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/259400-atheism-thread-revived-jesus-style.html

He won't explain how he is not a Christian when he believes that Jesus is God (the only definition of Christian that means anything).
He will not admit he was wrong or offer up any evidence that his 'ice asteroid theory' is an actual scientific theory is given any consideration by actual scientists. 
He will not discuss or detail the supposed evidence for a deity, yet continues to claim that WE aren't using our brains. 
He will not discuss why he thinks the big bang cannot be correct or offer alternative explanations for the evidence that supports it. 
He will not acknowledge that the question of how life began (or the universe or the solar system) is irrelevant to our current understanding of biological evolution which has to do with life that already exists. 
He will not respond to any questions put to him asking him to explain his position more clearly. He appears to be incapable of having an intelligent conversation as an adult while insinuating he is old and wise. 

My assessment, he's a 14 year old with too much time on his hands


----------



## Mr.KushMan (May 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> He hasn't answered ANYONE'S questions, either here or in this thread that he hijacked https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/259400-atheism-thread-revived-jesus-style.html
> 
> He won't explain how he is not a Christian when he believes that Jesus is God (the only definition of Christian that means anything).
> He will not admit he was wrong or offer up any evidence that his 'ice asteroid theory' is an actual scientific theory is given any consideration by actual scientists.
> ...


Your probably going to make him kill himself. kiss-ass


----------



## the seedman (May 14, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Your probably going to make him kill himself. kiss-ass


he wouldnt be the first self absorbed christian fanatical looser to loose their mind


----------



## OregonMeds (May 14, 2010)

Delusional people don't commit suicide. You'd first have to see how retarded you are to want to kill yourself, he doesn't see it.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 15, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Delusional people don't commit suicide. You'd first have to see how retarded you are to want to kill yourself, he doesn't see it.


 lmao, sad but true.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 16, 2010)

How old should a Highway be when you reveal that it was adopted?


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

420HAZE420 
Guest 
*




Attention Atheist *
Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Lol you have to be one of the dumbest people I have ever heard say something like this...soo you believe in an imaginary unproven unseen man who lives in the clouds has super powers and had a son he gave a woman via magic fertiliztion for emacculate conception only to allow him to be painfully tortured by those he could have stopped and allowed to see he existed and those who don't believe that are crazy?? Is that what your saying? Thats more plausable then the option that we as human don't have all the answers but from that which is science it is provable that in many universes development or creation does happen by chance and that maybe from some place we have yet to get a final answer on a living creature may have formed and evolved and adapted and thats how life possibly could have started to form and is still forming. Or that evolution is a provable answer to show how humans as related to other primates and through geno mapping are proven to have a realitive in time that evolved or adapted just as different strains of marijuana have adapted to different climates and geographical places...Yeah your right imagainary being living in the clouds who made us from dirt and then woman from a rib bone who allows his playthings to murder rape and destroy the world he built is a more realistic way to think...lol love those who need any story they can find to accept life.​


----------



## Keenly2 (May 16, 2010)

he still doesnt understand that something never came from nothing,

even though the equation E= mc2 has been proven to him (im sure he has seen an atomic bomb exploding on tv) he still refuses to see the science...


----------



## mindphuk (May 16, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Your probably going to make him kill himself. kiss-ass


 I would be content with a coherent, respectful reply.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 16, 2010)

Don't anger the VooDoo Magic Man!


----------



## the seedman (May 16, 2010)

i still cant get over the fact that anyone who calls themselves a christian or faith believer is on this site.... i come here to get away from radical nut jobs like that. so i can speak to sensible normal people, that have their head firmly attached to their shoulders.


----------



## KaleoXxX (May 16, 2010)

the seedman said:


> i still cant get over the fact that anyone who calls themselves a christian or faith believer is on this site.... i come here to get away from radical *nut jobs* like that. so i can *speak to sensible normal people,* that have their head firmly attached to their shoulders.


 and you start a thread about losing your goat? lol just messin around man


----------



## mindphuk (May 16, 2010)

the seedman said:


> i still cant get over the fact that anyone who calls themselves a christian or faith believer is on this site.... i come here to get away from radical nut jobs like that. so i can speak to sensible normal people, that have their head firmly attached to their shoulders.


 Welcome to the webz


----------



## smok33 (May 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Dont post a reply unless you have read the thread. I AM NOT CHRISTIAN.


 do you really think that i am going to go through a hundred and 30 pages just so i can read on one of them that your not a Christian? nope thats not me. and either way you need to learn how to respect others religions just cuz u dont see the world the same way. get a life and post something useful or you could put your head in some books read and try to understand instead of spreading all of your ignorance around RIU. also i doubt half the people in here read the entire thing before they posted or after because its prolly mostly you insulting others religion and people saying something back to you and you trying to be a hardass and come back with something good, but you cant win when everyone is against you.


Oh and for everyone against Christians now all of us grow up getting taught about God different ways and some people (me) has sat there thinking about so much shit is just confused but hold on to their religion for their own reasons. me seems like only bad shit has gon on through out my entire life and yet im still a Christian i may not pray every night or go to chruch(to long and loud) but still. Either way though when something terrible has happened in your life who do you have to turn to when no one is willing to help? atleast i can pray and seek help from God even if sometimes it doesnt come but when i really do need it, what ever it is God always delivers for me. 
and i dnt believe the whole God lives in the clouds thing id say that our world is made up of dimensions and i see one for heaven and one for hell and earth is the true limbo. try seeing the world as if you were in some one elses shoes then it only gets harder to understand but it makes it worth it because then you can really start to think about more and try to expand your mind past the gates that it seems we all have.

biased but some how unbiased hard to believe right


----------



## afrawfraw (May 17, 2010)

God is watching...he was watching last night too! It's ok, everyone has problems...


----------



## the seedman (May 17, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> and you start a thread about losing your goat? lol just messin around man


, 

Kaleoxxx yes i did start a thread "has anyone seen my goat" from the Zohan movie, because i was stoned and it was toke n talk, and i thought it was funny...sorry if my humour fails to reach everyones level...

im just trying to make 50 posts and now ill shut up see ya...except for this next post


----------



## the seedman (May 17, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> God is watching...he was watching last night too! It's ok, everyone has problems...


thats great if god was watching 

piss off christian god fearing loosers, (if your a pot smoker)your in direct contradiction of the bible, find another place to spread your lies


----------



## kronic&bars (May 17, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> he still doesnt understand that something never came from nothing,
> 
> even though the equation E= mc2 has been proven to him (im sure he has seen an atomic bomb exploding on tv) he still refuses to see the science...




what does that have to do with anything? where did all that energy come from then?


----------



## afrawfraw (May 17, 2010)

the seedman said:


> thats great if god was watching last night he would have watched me have a cone and fuck my wife, he's a pervert
> 
> piss off christian god fearing loosers, (if your a pot smoker)your in direct contradiction of the bible, find another place to spread your lies


YES! He's a dirty pervert who fucks other peoples' wives and has bastard children who get nailed to the wall, figuratively speaking...And he's watching all the honeymoons every night, and the rapes, and murders...Sick FUCK!


----------



## the seedman (May 17, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> YES! He's a dirty pervert who fucks other peoples' wives and has bastard children who get nailed to the wall, figuratively speaking...And he's watching all the honeymoons every night, and the rapes, and murders...Sick FUCK!



excuse me,, i think your sick???? but at least we finally agree on something


----------



## the seedman (May 17, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> YES! He's a dirty pervert who fucks other peoples' wives and has bastard children who get nailed to the wall, figuratively speaking...And he's watching all the honeymoons every night, and the rapes, and murders...Sick FUCK!


if you believe that old crock of shit story, your in real trouble

anyway you can say your sorry about being wrong, when i pass you a joint in hell, because i know your definately, going to meet me there. according to you bible smoking, weed is akin to spirituism, and would'nt that mean having a smoke of weed, is going to send us to hell???? yeh right...Christian loosers go back to your summer camp


----------



## afrawfraw (May 19, 2010)

the seedman said:


> if you believe that old crock of shit story, your in real trouble
> 
> anyway you can say your sorry about being wrong, when i pass you a joint in hell, because i know your definately, going to meet me there


I don't have a soul, so I'm not going ANYWHERE! I'll gladly take care of your plants after the rapture, though!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 19, 2010)

the seedman said:


> excuse me,, i think your sick???? but at least we finally agree on something


He fucked Mary, who was Joseph's wife. GOD and Mary were NOT married, so Jesus was a BASTARD CHILD! And he was nailed, so, what bullshit story? If you believe that god is all powerful and all seeing, why would you think he would close his view at any moment? Either he allows all the evil in this world, or he isn't all powerful. PICK ONE!


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 19, 2010)

that's a spin i've never considered, God committed adultery...hmmm. I just figured that Mary was a whore, who denied it and said the only other way it would've happened was by immaculate conception, because we know women don't cheat....


----------



## the seedman (May 19, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> He fucked Mary, who was Joseph's wife. GOD and Mary were NOT married, so Jesus was a BASTARD CHILD! And he was nailed, so, what bullshit story? If you believe that god is all powerful and all seeing, why would you think he would close his view at any moment? Either he allows all the evil in this world, or he isn't all powerful. PICK ONE!


its the same old shit just re-word ed, your going to have to do better than that???


its ok every one, it's safe now, i think they've given up and gone to church to fall on the floor and pretend god has touched them again this week...... retarded good fur nothin believers.....


----------



## OregonMeds (May 19, 2010)

Dude you said he fucked her he didn't fuck her, it says he impregnated her, be fair man.

it would only be more like the couple who tied up their daughter and impregnated her against her will with a turkey baster, at about age what 13?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 19, 2010)

[youtube]_sxh_L1LUNk&playnext_from=TL&videos=6gEblc8BSz0[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (May 20, 2010)

the seedman said:


> its the same old shit just re-word ed, your going to have to do better than that???
> 
> 
> its ok every one, it's safe now, i think they've given up and gone to church to fall on the floor and pretend god has touched them again this week...... retarded good fur nothin believers.....





OregonMeds said:


> Dude you said he fucked her he didn't fuck her, it says he impregnated her, be fair man.
> 
> it would only be more like the couple who tied up their daughter and impregnated her against her will with a turkey baster, at about age what 13?


If you woke up one morning pregnant with my child, I'm gone, and he ends up being murdered because he's my son...You wouldn't consider yourself fucked?

If you're going to invent a being capable of anything, why wouldn't this being do it? If "He" is watching, than "He" is watching. If he "deposited" DNA in Mary, why would "He" use the most boring, fastest way? This Christian "GOD" has a hell of a sense of humor, "Kill your son"..."DON'T KILL YOUR SON! OMG! I didn't think you'd actually do it!" Etc.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 20, 2010)

Magic is whatever I want it to be, making this entire exchange pointless, but I'm stoned, so please continue...


----------



## OregonMeds (May 20, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]_sxh_L1LUNk&playnext_from=TL&videos=6gEblc8BSz0[/youtube]


That guy is brilliant, and that video was also. Seriously funny in parts...


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 21, 2010)

the seedman said:


> thats great if god was watching
> 
> piss off christian god fearing loosers, (if your a pot smoker)your in direct contradiction of the bible, find another place to spread your lies


Are you an idiot? The bible clearly says ''I give you all herb bearing seed''. Moron


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 21, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]_sxh_L1LUNk&playnext_from=TL&videos=6gEblc8BSz0[/youtube]



Yeah keep posting videos because your mind is not capable of making an argument.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 21, 2010)

O hey damn shit look at that evolution is still a theory.


----------



## mindphuk (May 21, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> O hey damn shit look at that evolution is still a theory.


WOW, look at that. It's 2010 and ALL scientific findings are still just theories. 

Your lack of understanding of what a scientific theory is does not make for a good argument. Every piece of technology you currently use, every medical medical treatment designed to fight microorganisms, every new compound developed by chemists and every bit of energy derived from nuclear power plants and bombs are all based on theories.

So keep posting this stuff, it only makes you look more the fool.


----------



## slomoking13 (May 21, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> O hey damn shit look at that evolution is still a theory.


Evolution is fact, Natural Selection is theory... And if evolution still was only a theory, that's still a few steps up from a belief. I can't believe this thread is still alive!


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 22, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> Evolution is fact, Natural Selection is theory... And if evolution still was only a theory, that's still a few steps up from a belief. I can't believe this thread is still alive!



WTF planet do you live on buddy? Evolution was never a fact and never will be. Can you see every plant on earth or every species? It is not possible that this all evolved over time...uhhmm sorry im not that mindless buddy?


----------



## OregonMeds (May 22, 2010)

Dude is just bored sad and lonely. 

I don't believe that he is religious at all.

He's not actually arguing for any purpose or taking anything seriously, he's not even trying much he's that bored.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 22, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> ...uhhmm sorry im not that mindless buddy?


Was that a question? If so, I think I have the answer.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 22, 2010)

Some people will never progress. Don't let it get you down, just keep walking...There IS stimulating conversation out there...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2010)

Come on guys, every response gives this guy more shit to respond to, that's why the thread lives...

Just quit responding and it'll die.


----------



## Cali chronic (May 22, 2010)

I think if there were a supreme Taco in the sky that it would be disgusted and entertained at the same time as you people pine for first position in your Heaven. i like when you used to throw virgins in Volcanoes---I wish I was there to enjoy that. Or how about dunking or burning witches---that is one of my all time faves----we are so clean and christian we burn people alive---nice group of fellas there. Seems I could do better in a Headhunter hazing?


----------



## afrawfraw (May 22, 2010)

I just found GOD!


----------



## slomoking13 (May 22, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> WTF planet do you live on buddy? Evolution was never a fact and never will be. Can you see every plant on earth or every species? It is not possible that this all evolved over time...uhhmm sorry im not that mindless buddy?


1. I live on earth
2. Evolution is proven, i don't need to personally prove it to you
3. No i can't see them all, can you?
4. How would you know unless you claim to see all... refer to your third statement.

As soon as you make an actual point on this thread, i'd be happy to address it! You're starting to look like a big baby


----------



## afrawfraw (May 22, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> 1. I live on earth
> 2. Evolution is proven, i don't need to personally prove it to you
> 3. No i can't see them all, can you?
> 4. How would you know unless you claim to see all... refer to your third statement.
> ...


Not to mention the fact that scientists estimate that only 2 million of the 8 million species on earth have been discovered yet!!! F-A-I-L


----------



## afrawfraw (May 22, 2010)

In support of #3...


----------



## afrawfraw (May 22, 2010)

Cali chronic said:


> I think if there were a supreme Taco in the sky that it would be disgusted and entertained at the same time as you people pine for first position in your Heaven. i like when you used to throw virgins in Volcanoes---I wish I was there to enjoy that. Or how about dunking or burning witches---that is one of my all time faves----we are so clean and christian we burn people alive---nice group of fellas there. Seems I could do better in a Headhunter hazing?


Christians have killed more people than Nazis...There's a fun fact for ya! I personally like the stoning...Now I would get HBO for THAT!


----------



## OregonMeds (May 23, 2010)

"You're starting to look like a big baby"

14 year old moron


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 23, 2010)

no work today for today is the day of rest.


----------



## the seedman (May 23, 2010)

i hope you have feed ur doggy dobber dude??? he's looking hungry, mighty hungery???


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 23, 2010)

si. he eats well. His shits are bigger than mine. Thats impressive. Except he doesnt have to shovel my shit out of the yard.


----------



## undertheice (May 23, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> Except he doesn't have to shovel my shit out of the yard.


then who does or does it just sit out there and stink?


----------



## the seedman (May 23, 2010)

the seedman said:


> i hope you have feed ur doggy dobber dude??? he's looking hungry, mighty hungery???


 

i wonder if many christians were feed to dogs or just lions, who let tha doggs out???


hey...... some of my sheeps is missing??? ......dobermanGUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 23, 2010)

i get it. Im a little slow lately. If only i could, my dog is a big baby @ 1 year old. maybe if i teach him to nudge the groin of anyone who says "god" and "salvation" that would be entertaining.
I'm just glad Gore invented the internet. Atheists have a public forum now,so to speak; much more so than before. This is the first time in history questioning of religion is not out of the social norm on the global social scale. The very existence of this thread has made at least one person go think a little about its topic. That alone is a good thing. 
It wont take long (relatively), a few generations and im sure we'll be the majority, if we don't get blown to kingdom come first.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 23, 2010)

undertheice said:


> then who does or does it just sit out there and stink?


 tu'che. i try not to shit in the grass...in fear of the butthole surfers..??? (plus i always forget tp )


----------



## GranolaGumbo (May 23, 2010)

> This is the first time in history questioning of religion is not out of the social norm


History is mighty long my friend... and you've only been here to witness the smallest of historical slivers. Religions come and go but humanity remains. The gods the your distant prodigy will worship may be VERY different than the ones currently available. If you were to choose a diety on historical performance... I'd go buddist.


----------



## undertheice (May 24, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> (plus i always forget tp )


just shit at the top of the hill and slide down when you're done. it's just another way of _going green_.


----------



## the seedman (May 24, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> i get it. Im a little slow lately. If only i could, my dog is a big baby @ 1 year old. maybe if i teach him to nudge the groin of anyone who says "god" and "salvation" that would be entertaining..


you need to blood him in, let him kill a rabbit first, then find some jehovahs witness.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 24, 2010)

the seedman said:


> you need to blood him in, let him kill a rabbit first, then find some jehovahs witness.


I had a crazy thing happen last week... my cat killed a rabbit on our property. It was like 1/2 to 2/3 his size. I didn't see him do it; just him carrying it around. Must have been quite a struggle. Maybe I can teach him to go after jehovah's witnesses now?


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 24, 2010)

just ran across this. Absolutely beautiful. Still captivity though. make sure hd is on and full screen the vid.
http://thelastminuteblog.com/2009/07/15/kuroshio-sea-hd-video/

people are scared enough of my boy as it is, without even knowing him (him just being a doberman evokes all kinds of propaganda from movies, folklore, etc.) Some people are scared of him before they even know that hes a big baby.


----------



## Babs34 (May 24, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> i get it. Im a little slow lately. If only i could, my dog is a big baby @ 1 year old. maybe if i teach him to nudge the groin of anyone who says "god" and "salvation" that would be entertaining.
> I'm just glad Gore invented the internet. Atheists have a public forum now,so to speak; much more so than before. This is the first time in history questioning of religion is not out of the social norm on the global social scale. The very existence of this thread has made at least one person go think a little about its topic. That alone is a good thing.
> It wont take long (relatively), a few generations and im sure we'll be the majority, if we don't get blown to kingdom come first.


Oh, we'll get blown to kingdom come before atheists grasp their bragging "rights."............Bet on it.


----------



## the seedman (May 24, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Oh, we'll get blown to kingdom come before atheists grasp their bragging "rights."............Bet on it.


what ya talking bout, we've allready claimed braging rights, if your still stupid enough to believe in a god thats waiting 2000 years after the death of his son to show up and show his disapproval, of the way we treated his son, your going to spend the rest of your life waiting for something thats never going to happen, good luck............. loosers


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 25, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Oh, we'll get blown to kingdom come before atheists grasp their bragging "rights."............Bet on it.


 that was a joke, funny how you think im serious. Besides, its you theists who claim to know everything, not me.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2010)

Bragging rights!? WTF! Atheism is NOT a culture or organization. It is the only belief that does NOT organize universally...Weird huh? Or is it?


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 25, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Bragging rights!? WTF! Atheism is NOT a culture or organization. It is the only belief that does NOT organize universally...Weird huh? Or is it?


 noice...well said


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2010)

We'll even care for all the abandoned pets you leave behind. If that's not thoughtful, I don't know what is!

http://eternal-earthbound-pets.com/


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 25, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Not to mention the fact that scientists estimate that only 2 million of the 8 million species on earth have been discovered yet!!! F-A-I-L


Wow thanks for supporting my statement. Does that statement you made not support what I just said? dimwit


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Wow thanks for supporting my statement. Does that statement you made not support what I just said? dimwit


Quite the opposite, oh enlightened one...


----------



## Babs34 (May 25, 2010)

the seedman said:


> what ya talking bout, we've allready claimed braging rights, if your still stupid enough to believe in a god thats waiting 2000 years after the death of his son to show up and show his disapproval, of the way we treated his son, your going to spend the rest of your life waiting for something thats never going to happen, good luck............. loosers


*good luck............. loosers* 
Speak for yourself dear.


----------



## OZ3 (May 25, 2010)

the dude who posted this thread should go shoot himself. narrow-minded people like that need to just shut the fuck up


----------



## OZ3 (May 25, 2010)

"hey you guys!!! Welll !!! How was evrything made then!? Huh?? Obviously god! I mean, my daddy told me abou god and its just obviously true why would anyone lie!!!! Huh??? Yea you guyz r wrong!!! Ha!!!"


----------



## OZ3 (May 25, 2010)

i just tried to do all caps it didnt work


----------



## Babs34 (May 25, 2010)

No, of course not....atheists are never activists for the cause of "standing for facts via science and reasoning."
And atheists NEVER make it their goal to "debunk the myth of the believer."........neva.
Reasoning via a genius behold glory for one, while faith sheds light on that which has never been seen through the simple mind of the man.

This has been my signature since day one......
*Life is as good as you and those around you allow it to be.*

No...atheism is not now, nor will it ever be, a movement. 
HAHAHAHAHA**





This anagram A * T in a circle will help you better. Is literal ATEO in Spanish 500 million people can read it. Plus A + T is are the root letters for ATheism in over 80 languages plus dialiects. 

​


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhh-eeeemmmmmmmm-gggeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Babs34 (May 25, 2010)

..say it isn't so.
YouTube - Universal Atheist Symbol 2000


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> No, of course not....atheists are never activists for the cause of "standing for facts via science and reasoning."
> And atheists NEVER make it their goal to "debunk the myth of the believer."........neva.
> Reasoning via a genius behold glory for one, while faith sheds light on that which has never been seen through the simple mind of the man.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say "standing for facts via science and reasoning" makes you an activist. There are activist Atheists, but not all Atheists are activists...The Mensa Nightmares are back!!! If SOME Atheists are Activists, but not all Atheists are Activists, are all SCIENTISTS ACTIVISTS?


----------



## Babs34 (May 25, 2010)

I couldn't help but notice you capitalized "atheist." LOL!!!
Mensa nightmare you say? Indeed they are.
Take note.......God IS Science.
Guaranteed or not, it's all you have. Mensa nightmares have only begun.


Now, dare to read if you believe you have something to learn---pertaining to science naturally. 
YouTube - HOW TO DEFEAT ALL ATHEISTS GUARANTEED


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I couldn't help but notice you capitalized "atheist." LOL!!!
> Mensa nightmare you say? Indeed they are.
> Take note.......God IS Science.
> Guaranteed or not, it's all you have. Mensa nightmares have only begun.
> ...


ROFLMAO!!! TYPICAL! What about the 4th dimension? OOPS! Science isn't finished, not by a long shot. Please stay seated. More information to come as it is available to us...


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2010)

Universe=14 Billion years old
Earth=4.5 Billion years old
People who think they have it all figured out=0-110 years old
Research to base decisions on=5000 years old (Generous)

Am I missing something?


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2010)

Innocent until proven Deity...Get it? Until proven guil......Sorry.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 25, 2010)

FAIL for Monga-tarded posts!


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 26, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> No, of course not....atheists are never activists for the cause of "standing for facts via science and reasoning."
> And atheists NEVER make it their goal to "debunk the myth of the believer."........neva.
> Reasoning via a genius behold glory for one, while faith sheds light on that which has never been seen through the simple mind of the man.
> No...atheism is not now, nor will it ever be, a movement.
> [/INDENT]


 you're so wrong about a movement, give us a few thousand years and it will be you at the stake. What have you to say about religions that cary out suicide bombings, are they wrong in their beliefs, who are you to question another religions beliefs, they have as much evidence as any you supporting their foundations....haha. (NONE, btw, if you stared to think about it). Atheists's have SO many reasons not to believe. Sorry i don't blindly devote myself to a fairytale.

If atheism was propagated like Christianity, we would be so much better off. In every way i can think of.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 26, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Now, dare to read if you believe you have something to learn---pertaining to science naturally.
> YouTube - HOW TO DEFEAT ALL ATHEISTS GUARANTEED


This just shows how you have to have a excuse for everything unexplainable. Ohh, there must be a magic man behind all of this, then, huh. Its the fails-safe crutch :you people" always fall back on. (that's right, i said "you people").


----------



## cannofbliss (May 26, 2010)

like southpark once had an episode where cartman got frozen and got thawed out later in the future......the world would be a much more peaceful place if all -ISM's, IST's, religions etc... were non-existent and where we lived in a world where everyone lived for eachother and where we all are part of ONE RACE and that is the HUMAN RACE.

a favorite quote that I wrote back in the day goes something like this...."beliefs change with knowledge, like for instance people used to believe that the world was flat, we now know through knowledge that it is not. However that may be,...... Faith will always remain the same, it is the essence of a person's existence, and does not have anything to do with religion and or any other kind of belief system, it is who that person is and everyone on earth is different, so thus faiths are correspondingly different."

UNITED WE STAND, DIVIDED WE FALL..... LET'S LEARN TO BE UNITED IN OUR DIFFERENCES SINCE THAT IS THE *ONLY* ONE THING THAT WE ALL HAVE IN COMMON. JUST IMAGINE A WORLD WHERE NO ONE WAS SELFISH AND NO ONE LET ANYONE SUFFER AND WHERE EVERYONE LIVED TO HELP EACH OTHER...YEAH IT MAYBE A DREAM OR FANTASY, BUT JUST STOP TO THINK ABOUT IT FOR A SECOND AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## the seedman (May 26, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> FAIL for Monga-tarded posts!


 
you must be on some good weed to come up with this


----------



## OregonMeds (May 26, 2010)

[youtube]8yONJ8UlUVE[/youtube]

[youtube]scXVSqL_hsQ[/youtube]


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 26, 2010)

funny, were all a little special


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 26, 2010)

OZ3 said:


> the dude who posted this thread should go shoot himself. narrow-minded people like that need to just shut the fuck up


Im that dude so tell me why I should go shoot myself. Is it because I refuse to believe that we have no souls, and our entire existance is accidental?

Or maybe becuase my brain is not foolish enough to believe everything in the universe came from nothing. Or maybe because I refuse to be athiest as i see it pointless to have a religion that states that I dont know shit. (by the way that is true, athiest willl tell you that atheism means you dont know anything about how anything came about, but your damn sure there is no god, because scientist have invented some THEORIES.

Do you know what a THEORY is young man?


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 26, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Im that dude so tell me why I should go shoot myself. Is it because I refuse to believe that we have no souls, and our entire existance is accidental?
> 
> Or maybe becuase my brain is not foolish enough to believe everything in the universe came from nothing. Or maybe because I refuse to be athiest as i see it pointless to have a religion that states that I dont know shit. (by the way that is true, athiest willl tell you that atheism means you dont know anything about how anything came about, but your damn sure there is no god, because scientist have invented some THEORIES
> Do you know what a THEORY is young man?


atheism isnt a religion.. If you had the slightest grasp you'd understand that.

and a scientific theory has more backing that a blind faith :fact:


----------



## Leothwyn (May 26, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Or maybe becuase my brain is not foolish enough to believe everything in the universe came from nothing.


I don't think it came from nothing. I don't know where everything came from, but that doesn't automatically make me believe that it came from a magic pink unicorn. All myths (including currently popular ones) are just stories that people made up to explain something we are not capable of explaining... magic unicorn, jesus, allah - all the same.

And, speaking of how ridiculous it is to believe that something came from nothing... where did your magic spirit come from? If you can believe that he was just always there, then he zapped the universe into existence... you can save yourself a step, and just believe that the universe was just always here.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 26, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Im that dude so tell me why I should go shoot myself. Is it because I refuse to believe that we have no souls, and our entire existance is accidental?
> 
> Or maybe becuase my brain is not foolish enough to believe everything in the universe came from nothing. Or maybe because I refuse to be athiest as i see it pointless to have a religion that states that I dont know shit. (by the way that is true, athiest willl tell you that atheism means you dont know anything about how anything came about, but your damn sure there is no god, because scientist have invented some THEORIES.
> 
> Do you know what a THEORY is young man?


You believe in magic. You believe in imaginary friends. You don't know what atheism is. You don't know what science means. You don't know what theory means. You don't know what a fact is. 


You're the biggest fail of life RIU has to offer. Congratulations.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 26, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You believe in magic. You believe in imaginary friends. You don't know what atheism is. You don't know what science means. You don't know what theory means. You don't know what a fact is.
> 
> 
> You're the biggest fail of life RIU has to offer. Congratulations.


yes, ummm, yup, yes sir, uhh, that too, err, and that, uhh, ya, that about covers it...


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 27, 2010)

my lord you guys are so wise, I wish I could be like you. Athiesm is not a religion? are you kidding? what is it then?

FACT: Atheism means you are willing to admit that you are unsure of anything.

THEORY: A PROPOSED EXPLANATION WHO'S STATUS IS CONJECTURAL ; CONTEMPLATION OR SPECULATION ; GUESS OR CONJECTURE

Why does it have to be a pink unicorn? Is that your best shot at disproving god? Your gonna have to try harder than that.

Hows about your magical pink primordial stew? 

Go ahead and keep trusting your scientist will find an answer that doesent exist.

Do you know how many years they have been trying to disprove this? Guess what it aint gonna happen because it is not possible. So you can go on living your life waiting for an absolution that will never come. Your loss not mine.


----------



## Keenly2 (May 27, 2010)

420 haze doesnt believe in

math

or

physics


need i go on?

you keep repeating "everything came from nothing" when einstien already proved it to your ass that everything came from something, but because you refuse to believe in basic physics you just refuse to accept it


there is a name for intentionally blocking out accurate information and keeping the inaccurate


its called delusional


----------



## Keenly2 (May 27, 2010)

LOL fail, you can and never will prove god exists


but some how science fails because we can prove stuff


wow lol, hang on let me mail you a dunce cap


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 27, 2010)

my lord you guys are so wise, I wish I could be like you. Athiesm is not a religion? are you kidding? what is it then?

A practice of honesty. Atheism is admitting we *DON'T KNOW* if there is a god. That's it. 

FACT: Atheism means you are willing to admit that you are unsure of anything.

You are not an atheist, at least 4 or 5 different atheists who have posted in this thread have told you you don't know what the fuck you're even saying in regards to atheism. That tells me you're either not reading the posts, don't give a fuck and are going to believe whatever the hell you want to believe regardless of what anyone even says, rendering the thread POINTLESS, or are just trolling - like I suspect. 

Why would you *want to keep yourself stupid *420ezah420? You say one thing, we tell you it's wrong, it's not the way *any of us think or believe* - so you essentially believe something completely made up about people who occupy this world, and get pissed about it, then come on the internet and express your stupidity to the whole fuckin' world. Brilliant, bro! At least LULZ are to be had at your expense, so I guess it's not all bad...

THEORY: A PROPOSED EXPLANATION WHO'S STATUS IS CONJECTURAL ; CONTEMPLATION OR SPECULATION ; GUESS OR CONJECTURE

Why does it have to be a pink unicorn? Is that your best shot at disproving god? Your gonna have to try harder than that.

Gotta prove it first, dipshit. See, that's how *science *works. You're not even in the realm of reality. 

Hows about your magical pink primordial stew? 

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/332903-first-synthesized-man-made-self.html

MOTHERFUCKING PWNED!

Go ahead and keep trusting your scientist will find an answer that doesent exist.

Those of us that understand science already have all the answers we need. We don't need a crutch to endure reality, we face it head on and accept it for what it is, not what we want it to be. Coward.

Do you know how many years they have been trying to disprove this? Guess what it aint gonna happen because it is not possible. So you can go on living your life waiting for an absolution that will never come. Your loss not mine.

No, see again, you show your shining retardation and lack of critical thinking... *Nothing has been proved*. You sit there and bitch and moan "science will never prove this, science will never prove that, all you have are theories!!!" - one, you don't know what theory means, and two... what the fuck have you got? You've got a 2,000 year old book that ancient tribe people wrote that's controlling your daily life. You're someone's bitch from 2,000 years ago.


----------



## Operation 420 (May 27, 2010)

Ever wonder why people argue about religion if it is supposed to be about peace? They programed you to do it.

[youtube]6fWtBq8uWKE[/youtube]

[youtube]ujAlmq_v32c[/youtube]


----------



## Leothwyn (May 27, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Why does it have to be a pink unicorn?


Why not? I don't understand why this is less believable than odin, zeus, vishna, isis, magic baby jesus, etc..
Can you tell me why 420? Why is your set of myths to be taken more seriously than any other stories that people have made up throughout history when they did not have an explanation for something?


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 27, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Why not? I don't understand why this is less believable than odin, zeus, vishna, isis, magic baby jesus, etc..
> Can you tell me why 420? Why is your set of myths to be taken more seriously than any other stories that people have made up throughout history when they did not have an explanation for something?


Walk out your front door and look outside.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 27, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> my lord you guys are so wise, I wish I could be like you. Athiesm is not a religion? are you kidding? what is it then?
> 
> A practice of honesty. Atheism is admitting we *DON'T KNOW* if there is a god. That's it.
> 
> ...



uhmm the definition is in my last post... kinda hard not to know its meaning. Really science has the answers? where are they? are they keeping them from us?
Im the only one that controls my life,I do what I want when I want.

Exactly it has to be proven first. Dont you think if it was true it would be called a fact and not a THEORY dumbshit?


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 27, 2010)

Im an athiest so the word theory means fact in my world.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 27, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Walk out your front door and look outside.


That's why your magic spirit story is more believable than the others?
Then I say to you... If you don't believe my magic unicorn story, here's your proof: just walk outside.

Do you not see a pattern in our short time on this planet?
Big, bright thing in the sky. Makes us warm and lights our world. What can it be? It must be a magic spirit. Bless you sun-spirit.
Flowing water always going by our village. Never stopping. What keeps the water coming? It's a river spirit. Thank you river god.
Our lives are full of emotions, memories, thoughts, etc.. Where do they go when we die? To a magical land, where everyone's always happy, of course.
Big, beautiful, amazingly complex universe. How? Why? Magic spirits, of course.

Come on, look at the big picture. Look at geologic time; at how long the universe has been changing. Our history is a tiny speck of dust. We just came out of our caves. Civilization is a new thing in comparison. No surprise that we don't have everything figured out. Not surprising that we're still using the 'magic spirits' explanation for things.

I don't understand everything. And, I'm fine with that. But, to just grab on to the old "it's magic" explanation, to me, would make me feel that I'm exactly the same as the people who worshiped the flaming chariot that flew over them every day.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 27, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> That's why your magic spirit story is more believable than the others?
> Then I say to you... If you don't believe my magic unicorn story, here's your proof: just walk outside.
> 
> Do you not see a pattern in our short time on this planet?
> ...




hmmm... uhmmm.... no we didnt walk out of the caves.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 27, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Im an athiest so the word theory means fact in my world.


I'm a Child, so Science scares the shit out of me and I want to watch the cartoon about the Man Monster in the sky...


----------



## afrawfraw (May 27, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Im an athiest so the word theory means fact in my world.


I'm ignorant, so Scientific Definitions don't exist in my world...


----------



## afrawfraw (May 27, 2010)

http://www.leaderu.com/orgs/probe/docs/xn-psych.html


420 is suffering from a "Soul Wound"...

R-O-F-L-M-F-A-O!


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 27, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> I'm ignorant, so Scientific Definitions don't exist in my world...



They are theories not definitions dumbshit.


----------



## mindphuk (May 27, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> my lord you guys are so wise, I wish I could be like you. Athiesm is not a religion? are you kidding? what is it then?
> 
> FACT: Atheism means you are willing to admit that you are unsure of anything.


Atheism is the lack of belief in god or gods, period. Do you believe in Odin, Zeus or Ahura Mazda? If not, then you are an atheist with regards to those deities. I am only atheistic toward one more god than you, the Judeo-Christian Yahweh. 

You appear to be conflating multiple philosophies and calling them all atheism. Being unsure of anything has nothing to do with not accepting the existence of a god. Sure, it's a true skeptic's stance but there are loads of atheists that aren't skeptics about everything else. 



> THEORY: A PROPOSED EXPLANATION WHO'S STATUS IS CONJECTURAL ; CONTEMPLATION OR SPECULATION ; GUESS OR CONJECTURE


That is not the scientific definition of theory. This has already been explained to you so you are either very stupid and don't understand or are deceitful and purposely distorting the facts to suit your agenda. Which is it? 


> Do you know how many years they have been trying to disprove this? Guess what it aint gonna happen because it is not possible. So you can go on living your life waiting for an absolution that will never come. Your loss not mine.


No one is attempting to disprove god. There is no empirical evidence for a god to begin with so there is nothing to disprove. The person making the positive claim has the burden of proof. 
Shifting the Burden of Proof.Description: The burden of proof is always on the person making the assertion or proposition. Shifting the burden of proof, a special case of "argumentum ad ignorantium," is a fallacy of putting the burden of proof on the person who denies or questions the assertion being made. The source of the fallacy is the assumption that something is true unless proven otherwise. ​


----------



## Leothwyn (May 27, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> hmmm... uhmmm.... no we didnt walk out of the caves.


hmmm... uhmmm... did you not get my point? Because the bit about caves was not it. You did notice that I said more than that didn't you? Or did you just skim, looking for something that doesn't fit your beliefs?

Here you go. I'll ask again, and leave the cave out of it._

Do you not see a pattern in our short time on this planet?__
Big, bright thing in the sky. Makes us warm and lights our world. What can it be? It must be a magic spirit. Bless you sun-spirit.
Flowing water always going by our village. Never stopping. What keeps the water coming? It's a river spirit. Thank you river god.
Our lives are full of emotions, memories, thoughts, etc.. Where do they go when we die? To a magical land, where everyone's always happy, of course.
Big, beautiful, amazingly complex universe. How? Why? Magic spirits, of course.

Come on, look at the big picture. Look at geologic time; at how long the universe has been here. Our human history is a tiny speck of dust. Civilization is a new thing in comparison. No surprise that we don't have everything figured out. Not surprising that we're still using the 'magic spirits' explanation for things.__

I don't understand everything. And, I'm fine with that. But, to just grab on to the old "it's magic" explanation, to me, would make me feel that I'm exactly the same as the people who worshiped the flaming chariot that flew over them every day._


----------



## afrawfraw (May 27, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> They are theories not definitions dumbshit.


"The Scientific Definition of Theory is DIFFERENT than the standard definition." - Mr. Dumbass


----------



## OregonMeds (May 27, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> uhmm the definition is in my last post... kinda hard not to know its meaning. Really science has the answers? where are they? are they keeping them from us?
> Im the only one that controls my life,I do what I want when I want.
> 
> Exactly it has to be proven first. Dont you think if it was true it would be called a fact and not a THEORY dumbshit?


Yes, but the they keeping knowledge from you, isn't the they you thought you were referring to. 

And for the record, that line in red says you don't even try to learn a thing. 

It's like you expect knowledge to find you, not the other way around. 

You can use a computer... You could be educating yourself with it right now, google shit at least every once in a while and actually try to learn something so you can if nothing else argue your point without sounding so...


----------



## Babs34 (May 27, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> you're so wrong about a movement, give us a few thousand years and it will be you at the stake. What have you to say about religions that cary out suicide bombings, are they wrong in their beliefs, who are you to question another religions beliefs, they have as much evidence as any you supporting their foundations....haha. (NONE, btw, if you stared to think about it). Atheists's have SO many reasons not to believe. Sorry i don't blindly devote myself to a fairytale.
> 
> If atheism was propagated like Christianity, we would be so much better off. In every way i can think of.


I have plenty to say about islam as a sane human walking the face of this earth, but that's another thread.
Indeed, they are plenty wrong in their beliefs!!! If you took the time to actually STUDY what you attempt to call Biblical propaganda, you too may just see the writing on the wall........islam is foretold via the Bible......
STRIKE!!!! You get many more than three here on RIU.

God has spoken in volumes you refuse to witness.

Time will tell.....why can't you just chill out and toke til then?


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (May 27, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Come on, look at the big picture. Look at geologic time; at how long the universe has been here. Our human history is a tiny speck of dust. Civilization is a new thing in comparison. No surprise that we don't have everything figured out. Not surprising that we're still using the 'magic spirits' explanation for things


agreed.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 28, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> hmmm... uhmmm... did you not get my point? Because the bit about caves was not it. You did notice that I said more than that didn't you? Or did you just skim, looking for something that doesn't fit your beliefs?
> 
> Here you go. I'll ask again, and leave the cave out of it._
> 
> ...




You want to talk about magic? How about your magical pink primordial stew that crashed in on an ice asteroid, soon after creating every species of plant & animal on this planet.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 28, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> hmmm... uhmmm... did you not get my point? Because the bit about caves was not it. You did notice that I said more than that didn't you? Or did you just skim, looking for something that doesn't fit your beliefs?
> 
> Here you go. I'll ask again, and leave the cave out of it.
> 
> ...


You really shouldent copy paste other peoples words. Whats ''magic'' is your magical pink primordial stew that created every life form on the planet.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 28, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> "The Scientific Definition of Theory is DIFFERENT than the standard definition." - Mr. Dumbass


OH you mean "scientific" like the greatest scientific mind on earth declaring "aliens are coming to earth! ", "And they wont come in peace", Sounds like they really know what there talking about huh. Look it up Thats the theory of definition it doesnt matter that it has "scientific facts" to back it up.They have never been able to fully prove it, There are very critical pieces to the puzzle That they CANNOT find. And they will tell that to your face. -MR. Dumshit


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 28, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Yes, but the they keeping knowledge from you, isn't the they you thought you were referring to.
> 
> And for the record, that line in red says you don't even try to learn a thing.
> 
> ...


Wow ho I read this like 4x and I still cant understand it. I expect you to finish middle school grammer before you post again.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 28, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I have plenty to say about islam as a sane human walking the face of this earth, but that's another thread.
> Indeed, they are plenty wrong in their beliefs!!! If you took the time to actually STUDY what you attempt to call Biblical propaganda, you too may just see the writing on the wall........islam is foretold via the Bible......
> STRIKE!!!! You get many more than three here on RIU.
> 
> ...


 
No thats what an athiest does. They admit they dont know anything about creation, but they will insist for a fact god doesent exist.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 28, 2010)

xXF0RE20Xx said:


> agreed.


 
You will open your eyes if you grow up, but if you never grow up you die a lonely blind man.


----------



## undertheice (May 28, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> They admit they don't know anything about creation, but they will insist for a fact god doesn't exist.


sorry, but i can't prove to you that god doesn't exist. it's just as impossible as proving that it does. no amount of twisted logic can either prove or disprove something that is beyond the ken of the human intellect. i do, however, find comfort in the belief that there is no super-being so malevolent as the gods of men must prove to be. an intellect that would design a species so capable of atrocity, with no safeguard for the protection of innocence, must be the very definition of evil. that man has designed this monstrosity and clings so desperately to its mythology speaks volumes on his desire to escape responsibility for his sins. i'm sure you and your kind must derive some sort of satisfaction from deriding the nonbelievers around you and that too is a condemnation of your chosen mythology.

though this thread has been amusing from time to time, i think it should be allowed to die a quiet death and suggest that anyone who posts further in this repetitious mess seek professional help immediately.


----------



## OregonMeds (May 28, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Wow ho I read this like 4x and I still cant understand it. I expect you to finish middle school grammer before you post again.


I'm not at all surprised you couldn't understand what I said even after reading it 4x.

That should tell you something, because I'm pretty sure everyone else gets it.

the "they"

Which you refer to as keeping information away from you

Is not the "they"

You 

thought

you

were

referring

to




Is it really that complicated that you couldn't get it without me breaking it down? Complain to us about grammar again too, that's funny.


----------



## 420ezah420 (May 28, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> I'm not at all surprised you couldn't understand what I said even after reading it 4x.
> 
> That should tell you something, because I'm pretty sure everyone else gets it.
> 
> ...



you make no sense whatsoever. if you did i would be able to reply.And im pretty sure its impossible for anyone to make any sense of you jibberish.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 28, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You really shouldent copy paste other peoples words. Whats ''magic'' is your magical pink primordial stew that created every life form on the planet.


Copy/paste other people's words?! I copied/pasted my own words because you completely missed my point the first time. You've still missed it. I clearly said that I don't have all of the answers (nor does science), but that's no excuse to latch on to the lazy/easy 'magic' answer.

Again, look at the pattern. We didn't know what the sun was, and we called it magic. We didn't know why a river kept giving us water, and we called it a river spirit. We don't know many things still, but that does not prove that it is magic, or magic spirits/gods. Science at least bases its theories on logic, not a story about magical beings that people made up thousands of years ago.

Does the belief in a sun god make sense to you 420? What about thor, zeus, etc.? Why do you think your myths are any more logical? They're stories that people made up when they couldn't explain something.


----------



## Lillith Eden (May 28, 2010)

Antimatter.......there! Just google it I don't feel like explaining.


----------



## Lillith Eden (May 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVuw1wEuaAQ


----------



## GermanFarmer (May 28, 2010)

"God is an imaginary friend for grownups". I heard a 7 year old say this in the mall today. This kid must be in grade 2 and has more common sense than any religious person. I just laughed. Religion is just another phase in human existance like the belief that the world was flat. Eventually the idea will disapear. BUT. The good thing about religion is that it keeps people in line, it gives them guidance and in a way forces them to live better lives. Im all up for religion but im sure glad im an atheist.

Anyway. Lets not waste time arguing and getting mad at each other over these things. Its a waste of time and attention we could be spending on some legendary buds and discussing some reeeeal shit.

One love people.


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (May 28, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You will open your eyes if you grow up, but if you never grow up you die a lonely blind man.


Who are you? Confusious? 

Btw, my eyes are open to what can be seen, and proven by fact. No theories, no fairy tales. Let me know when you talk to a burning bush, claiming its god......we'll go ahead and see about getting you admitted to the mental ward.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 28, 2010)

GermanFarmer said:


> "God is an imaginary friend for grownups". I heard a 7 year old say this in the mall today. This kid must be in grade 2 and has more common sense than any religious person. I just laughed. Religion is just another phase in human existance like the belief that the world was flat. Eventually the idea will disapear. BUT. The good thing about religion is that it keeps people in line, it gives them guidance and in a way forces them to live better lives. Im all up for religion but im sure glad im an atheist.
> 
> Anyway. Lets not waste time arguing and getting mad at each other over these things. Its a waste of time and attention we could be spending on some legendary buds and discussing some reeeeal shit.
> 
> One love people.


My 5 year old told some kid in pre-school, "There are no Gods, or we would see them, like strawberries and toys." I'm a PROUD father! I have raised all of my children without any religion and have always told them it is a personal choice, like haircuts and clothes...


----------



## Babs34 (May 28, 2010)

Lillith Eden said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVuw1wEuaAQ


This video was not only laughable, but pathetically SAD. What was it other than a representation from a hardcore atheist selling a classroom of kindergartners on the "myth" of even the REMOTE possibility that something or ONE may exceed all that science could possibly teach them in their lifetime? Let's not mention hatred towards an incredibly huge group who either openly or quietly "believe." Cynical hatred, nothing more, nothing less.


Mormons are some of the nicest people I've ever met....delusional or not. I share no belief system with them, but at the same time, I have no discord with them as people. They certainly don't serve as those who threaten my value system. For that matter, many atheists do not either.

This video held no "fascinating journey" as was implied ... immature and fanatical dialect, positively.

Forget about "Joe's story." This little comical satire skipped through the historical facts like there's no tomorrow. The Jews long occupied Israel before the coming of islam. 

Even in the "holy quran" muahmmad is admittingly possesed by the "shaitan" aka satan, or the devil. His "revelations" ONLY hold merrit within that of Biblical revelations, on the dark side. Biblical and quranic revelations COINCIDE. 


Muhammad had NO revelations via God, NONE. READ THE BOOK......it states repeatedly through both the quran and hadiths he was a lunatic. Everything mo learned was through the JEWS. When the Jews would not become his followers, he recanted with EVIL encounters. One of the smallest to be noted was to marry a young girl whose father he had just killed by FORCE. Ask muslims, he was doing her a great service.

The ONLY reason there was an account by Mohammad flying off on a horse into heaven via Jerusalem is because muslims/islam HAD to stake their claim on Israel. What better way than to stage this supposed holy event? YET, making proclamations to Israel was not near enough, they must CONQUER the entire world as we know it. Do you really _need_ to be reminded that Israel is about the size of California? Are you going to continue going through life believing this tiny country is capable of holding such power over world events all on their own? Or even as predicted so clearly via Biblical literature, which like it or not, is history. Spare me with the comeback in fallacies. You will never even understand how ridiculous it is that you stake this as your "proof."

It is past time to awaken to the fact that conveniently blaming this on the Jews, and/or the Christians is PREPOSTEROUS. 

What distresses me most at this very moment is that rather than expend the energy into reading this valuable history, many would prefer to make a mockery of what they know NOTHING about......all in the name of ignorance and self-gratification. If you wish to be your own God (in this life)----------so be it, that's your choice. God gave us free will. There is NO other reason for this self-havoc we inflict upon ourselves or this world (as we know it.) Disease and starvation stem from the very same motive------GREED and self-loathing, or moreover, placing ourselves on a pedestal. With every "advance" _*science *_embarks upon, mankind just becomes more and more stable, yes? Or is it really just more and more complacent with the epitome of shallow existence?

WE created this SHIT in which "we" gripe about....and supposedly loathe. Within us ALL, WE have the power to change any single thing we consider detrimental to our pursuit of happiness. BUT, "we" don't know what the hell IS good for us. "We" are those sheep just clamoring along for the ride that carries us to the next day........and most obviously, WE are out of control.

Don't misconstrue what I attempt to convey in such a short post. I don't write any of this to accuse that you are deemed to damnation because you don't view life in it's entirety as I do. 

Don't you think it's time for some introspection? 

If you are going to avidly opt to argue science and it's worth, you'd better damn well be prepared to accept the REALITY.

What MILLIONS upon MILLIONS of people are and have been experiencing is NOT "delusion." It's as real as the damn keyboard you type with. I'm sorry you don't "see" this.
I do not and will not apologize for my being able to connect with something LARGER THAN LIFE. 

I will not proclaim myself a better person for it.........but don't you dare tell me I am "delusional." AND at the same time, predict how the world would be a much better place-----"if only those damn Christians were non-existent."

You tell "us" to get a grip on reality?

Here is the very simple reality. 

It would not matter if Judiasm, Christianity, islam, or any other "religious idealogy" imposed your system pertaining to your logic. This is just life, and how it was intended to be--------SIMPLY because WE chose it to be this way.

I noticed the ending message with "for more, please visit WHY GOD WON'T HELP AMPUTEES.COM
This is obviously cited from very resentful people. On the surface, I can certainly empathize. 

What I cannot do is justify humanly, as most do, that God is HATEFUL. God is NOT hateful.

When you KNOW Him and you call out for His help....He will exceedingly supply you with more than what is necessary, or even what you necessarily desire. When you are incapable of deciphering the voice of good and evil (wouldn't you know they conflict according to the perceiver...) one or the other WILL take you in. 

If you don't believe in the after life, so be it, but what about NOW?

I have my own personal theories that I do not wish to expound upon as to why tsnamis exist and little children suffer starvation, but I wouldn't DARE.

Most atheists posting on this forum have proven to be exactly what they point out as being --either hypocritical, non-sensical or otherwise incapable of challenging their intellectual being......their accusations are endless.......
I say enough with the projecting. What purpose does it really serve? Are you aiding in this peace you so desire?

In your mind, "every valid scientific study" has shown that prayer has "absolutely no affect."
In advance, I'll apologize if this comes across as crass, but simple truth is just that. I will so rightly question "your science." 

I see God. I feel God........and when I'm not so self-absorbed, I see Him even more, feel Him even more, and yes........hear Him. Oh well.....hate it I can't "prove" this to you. But that's just the way it was meant to be.

"Thinking" IS the solution. 

*With luck, the bubble of delusion that surrounds you will burst, and you will become a normal, healthy human being*. "This" is the soaring message that all of mankind was to find FASCINATING from the atheist point of view?

Forgive me if at this point, I don't ask you to "enlighten" me. "Forgive me" for not being a follower of my "intellectual superiors."
... no ad-lib at this conjecture.


----------



## Babs34 (May 28, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> My 5 year old told some kid in pre-school, "There are no Gods, or we would see them, like strawberries and toys." I'm a PROUD father! I have raised all of my children without any religion and have always told them it is a personal choice, like haircuts and clothes...


My son too is allowed to choose his own clothes and haircuts (mohawks and pants hanging to his ankles discluded)---thankfully, he's not interested in either.
My son ALSO is allowed to choose whether or not he believes a God exists. I do not take him to church....or Bible classes. If he inquires about the history of the Bible, I will share. I am in no way an overbearing mother and I would NEVER enforce God as a "rule" upon him.

But guess what? I have asked God to instill upon him compassion and understanding. God has far exceeded what I could ask for in a child. This little boy will be a GOOD man.

.......I'm a very thankful mother (and father)


----------



## Zakman (May 29, 2010)

Right on thats the way to do


----------



## TheBongKing2 (May 29, 2010)

CHRISTIANITY : The belief that if you telepathically speak to someone in the sky, and symbolically eat their jewish zombie offsprings flesh and drink their blood, you'll live a utopia afterlife.


I'm agnostic.


----------



## OregonMeds (May 29, 2010)

"I'm a very thankful mother (and father)"

Holy fuck another virgin birth?


----------



## afrawfraw (May 29, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> My son too is allowed to choose his own clothes and haircuts (mohawks and pants hanging to his ankles discluded)---thankfully, he's not interested in either.
> My son ALSO is allowed to choose whether or not he believes a God exists. I do not take him to church....or Bible classes. If he inquires about the history of the Bible, I will share. I am in no way an overbearing mother and I would NEVER enforce God as a "rule" upon him.
> 
> But guess what? I have asked God to instill upon him compassion and understanding. God has far exceeded what I could ask for in a child. This little boy will be a GOOD man.
> ...


Then you give GOD all the credit for your sons accomplishments. As an Atheist, I believe in nature + nurture, so I'm afraid I'm going to have to give all the credit to you! Good Job!


----------



## Babs34 (May 29, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> "I'm a very thankful mother (and father)"
> 
> Holy fuck another virgin birth?


What the hell Oregon? Do you think you could ever even post to me just once---minus the smartass comments?
But, for the record, I may just as well be a virgin.


----------



## Babs34 (May 29, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Then you give GOD all the credit for your sons accomplishments. As an Atheist, I believe in nature + nurture, so I'm afraid I'm going to have to give all the credit to you! Good Job!


Naturally God gets the credit. I'll just throw it out there. I've been in the depths of hell and had no one upon NO ONE, but God, to cry out to.
There's no possible way I'd be in the position I am in without faith in Him........NO WAY.
God has turned circumstances in mine and our favor so many numerous times where LOGIC would NEVER offer an explanation.........NEVER.
God provides for both me and my son in ways you wouldn't even begin to imagine.
My point I meant to weigh heavily is that my son does believe in God, and because of that, he will go through the journey of life NOT leaning unto his (and the geniuses of societies) own understanding. 
Although I've not placed him under "Chrisitan instruction".......he has internalized how God does, indeed, work in miraculous ways.


----------



## OregonMeds (May 30, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> What the hell Oregon? Do you think you could ever even post to me just once---minus the smartass comments?
> But, for the record, I may just as well be a virgin.


I'll work on it. (Posting without smart ass comments, didn't mean to imply I'd work on your virginity.)


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 30, 2010)

As long as we all get along, and theists understand why we atheists dont believe, then there is no problem.

I was shooting meth ALOT when i was younger (talk about being at a low point), and i attribute it to myself and my family for my rise back up. No god needed.



Babs34 said:


> Naturally God gets the credit.


naturally....you should give yourself the credit for being a good mother.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (May 31, 2010)

Not trying to push anyone's buttons here, but interesting discussion, just my 2 cents if anyone is interested 
first of all if u dont believe in a creator thats ur choice, but to me life is fruitless and meaningless if we just live and die for no reason what so ever. And the thought that my fate and ur fate is just the same as Hitler&#8217;s isn&#8217;t refreshing to me.


There is something which is a bit interesting to me, when u look around u and see birds,fish,trees,water and so on {nature/earth basically} u cant help but wonder i mean, how did all this happen by mistake and come from bacteria? seriously get rid of ur macho attitude and ur ego just for a bit and think about it. who taught birds their language? who taught fish their language, who taught ants their language, who gave trees their purpose, how could it be that the water cycle is so precise and that everyday the same amount of water evaporates and drops later etc... {language of communication I mean}

i mean anyone reading this agrees that we are here, as in alive and living. every single living thing on earth has a purpose. you know we created tvs, pcs, cookers, projectors, cars, boats, submarines etc, so quickly humans become boastful and arrogant thinking they are superior to everything, and even worse people start thinking they are superior to each other and before we know it we think we are the smartest and the best and we control everything, science and technology, science and technology, i hear that all the time.


And then a few supposedly &#8220;intelligent&#8221; people come along and come up with a 
theory which sounds good, is easy to grasp {tho it has many flaw's}.
Then u have those people that rush to embrace claims and theories. But why?
well firstly {in my opinion} the brain/body as most of us know likes to be lazy if it can get away from hardship. we like to cut corners and we like to clamp onto things the easiest way possible. eg: walk 5 miles to get milk in the morning, or jump in the car instead? which one would u pick? obviously the preferred method ur brain accepts straight away is the car, saying that, u could push yourself to walk, u can even try and cheat on ur brain to motivate urself, eg: oh i could use the exercise or its a beautiful day or etc.. 

now lets get back to why these people accept those theory's/claims:
first as everyone else they have a void in the "what is the purpose of my life department" followed by the debate of "is there really a creator and where is he" which is really mentally challenging and confusing not to mention its been going on for thousands of years so mentally they say that surely if its been going on for that long its not like i will find the truth{if there is one}, so when a certain idea or theory comes along straight away ur brain says here u go thats the shortcut/answer/truth, then it calculates n says ok if i accept this decision then thats a type of security for me and it puts me a bit at ease so i dont have to worry about a creator or restrictions in my life and i can do wt i want when i want and I don&#8217;t have to think of this whole subject anymore {fill that void basically},+ the person/group of that theory look like good and really smart people{smarter then myself} so that backs up the idea and reassures the individual even more, and then when u see more lost people joining that idea u calculate that it must be the undeniable truth which puts u even more to ease{and deeper in that hole} and u shovel any/all doubts and questions that cannot be answered to the back of the brain and think well there must be a logical answer without even bothering to research/question any faults. 
furthermore accepting an idea like that will save u soooo much research and time and effort and besides ur life is all over u, and u have so much to worry about, food, bills, family and no time and so and so, by that time ur roots have grown far into the soil of that idea that an individuals brain would defend that particular idea with all its power. Why? Hummm, how about that the brain is afraid of change especially unknown change, an unknown road, as opposed to the somewhat comfy state its in on that particular train of thought or on that road u know well and are familiar with.
Not to mention the ego which of course no one wants to admit their own wrong and everyone wants to be right.
Eg: if u grew up in a household that supports TeamY lets say, ur dad and ur mum n brothers n sisters are all hardcore supporters, so u will most likely support TY, so lets say you do and ur 40 years old and now ur children are hardcore TY supports and I come along n tell u team X is way better than ur team, better players, better stats, they are from ur hometown etc&#8230; so support them. Do u think ull stop supporting TY n get ur dad n brothers n sisters n children to stop supporting them n u all start supporting teamX? Even if u know Im right?
And even if team X has won against TY 20x in a row u will keep going back to watch the game and support TY just in the hope that they win once although u know the odds are far off, just for that drop of hope so u can comeback to me n say see we won we are better etc.. even if u know uv lost 20x before ull say I don&#8217;t care we won this time and were better, ull blame the other games on luck or players had too many kebabs on the weekend or something. 

And this is just a lame example, imagine how the brain will react on a subject as big as a Creator. Especially when u have no certain knowledge and when u don&#8217;t even know where to start looking and ur frustrated, at that point ull be looking for any crack in the wall to escape from, and the first one that sounds good and has a few bold convincing statments mixed up in there is a winner.

Then u have the other type of security:
born christian, born muslim, born hindu, born jew or even born into atheism by their parents etc... and they just believe what their parents have told them or what the priest has told them or what their surroundings have been while growing up or worse they don't even believe in their born religion but still they lable themselves Muslims or they wear a cross and go church on sundays etc... but ask any one of them to explain their religion/beliefs in more than the common heard stuff or ask them questions about their religion/beliefs and u will undoubtedly see that they have no real faith but its only a cover for the mind and heart to security. And this type if very common. I call them sheep, because that&#8217;s exactly what they are, they run in herds, they do what everyone else is doing and all they need is a person with half a brain with his own agenda/motive{money,power.etc} and a bell and they follow that leader and that&#8217;s their security.

now lets get back to man and his ego, man created the camera and boasts 10mp and infrared and i dunno what... look at ur eyes in the mirror and compare it with what man has made, what do u find? a camera is nothing but rubbish compared to ur eyes.
we made computers and supercomputers and chips.... look at ur brain look at DNA!!!
we made ships and cars and all types of vehicles... look at ur body/hands/legs.
we made speakers and radio.... ears, tong and voice.
we made generators / pumps etc... look at ur heart.
these are only a few things just to give u a picture of how complex beings we are, there are cities and worlds living in our bodys, transport systems, machines, everything that functions so perfectly. Really just look at urself in the mirror, move ur hands and legs.. now do u look like bacteria? We cannot even comprehend ourselves and nature around us and earth and that is frightening so we look for the cracks and blend in.


now u ask ok why should we not believe theories/evolution etc...
well NONE of them can deny the FACT that macro and micro systems are arrange, fixed, proportioned, measured, determined, limited, synchronized and givin distinct characteristics that they cannot go beyond or exceed...{"perfect" comes to mind}.
Then u have the FACT that they have such predictable and recognizable characteristics which allow for man to study, reflect, and research which enables us to reach scientific conclusions which then allows us to apply our "technological instruments" that in turn provides us with more benefit and sustenance in order to excel and move forward in the evolution of our social environment.

we cannot deny that every single person on earth is subsisting and being sustained through a unique and perfect balance of natural phenomena that we are NOT the authors of and have no authority over what so ever. 
Which means there must/has to be a great power that is the author of this.

Go and do ur research and check, earth has been DESIGNED to support life. It is so complexly designed that u would have to be a complete Loon to think otherwise.
Its not simply a case of we are just another planet and by mistake we were positioned correctly and by mistake we have water and by mistake were are just the correct distance from the sun so living things can be supported and the by mistakes keep going on and on and I can list 1000s with only my limited knowledge but I hope the point is clear. If ur betting on odds that everything happened by mistake and u believe in 0.0000000000001 odds then why don&#8217;t u go to a casino and create a new rulet table with a million numbers and put ur life, wife and kids on one number n see what happens, I mean hey uv taken worse odds in ur approach to life so it sounds good. And its not like ur gona lose anything I mean ur gona die anyway&#8230; or maybe ur hoping for a miracle cure to make u live forever and in that case I wouldn&#8217;t be surprised at all.

You see there is a very fine line between being smart and being ignorant or arrogant or both.
People can be smart in any subject but that could only make them think that they are smarter than they really are and in time arrogance builds up with knowledge if the person is not careful, and after that when u hear something against ur ideology about the subject ur learned about straight away that voice inside u will rush n tell u that&#8217;s all rubbish n u will start throwing information out even if presented with facts and evidence just so u don&#8217;t feel your wrong. Because if u allow ur self to be proven wrong then that means ur back to square one, even worse is if uv spent years backing ur claims with all ur effort.
Eg: A man has taken 15 years to build a castle on a hill and he is only a year away from completion, an expert comes and tells him that the foundations under his castle are weak or the ground underneath is not good to be built on and in the case of a small earthquake the whole castle will fall apart and suggests that its better to disassemble and move the whole castle to another hill a few kilometres away.
Lets put ourselves in that mans shoes, 15years hard work and sweat. 99% that person will tell the other guy F OFF and finish his castle and play down any threat even if that part of the country has a history of earthquakes and its not something uncommon he will take the chance of the castle collapsing on him instead of taking any other advice. WHY? I don&#8217;t think I need to explain anymore on that.

You see if u still 100% against the idea of a creator then unfortunately your going to be stuck inside ur own mental hole that u dug for urself. Hey if your happy with it and have no doubts then by all means do what your doing. We will not interfere. We can all exist together in our own rights.

If you partially believe there is a creator or if you have doubts then there is hope for you and if you would like reassurance and a little info here and there then I suggest you do ur research and look around you, if you don&#8217;t find anything then you can be reassured.

Now this is for the people who already believe there is a creator:
Now you see when u wakeup u drink milk, u have breakfast, midday u have ur lunch then u eat fruits, after u have dinner n u have snacks n so on. Remember the next time u get the munchies and u grab that piece of succulent mango or u eat that piece of chocolate or have that apple or drool over that pineapple cake or u munch on that chicken and every bite is so beautiful and filling and they taste so good, think what is this? What does it mean? The atheist will tell u ohh u know the selection of food and fruits and etc&#8230; that is present for humans that we love so much and we{including them} feed on daily and we drool on when we are hungry or when we are even shopping and we want all of it , yea well that all happened by mistake as well just like everything else and it just so happens that they are so beautifully textured and packed with vitamins and antioxidants for our wellbeing not to mention the cures for illnesses. Yea ok and that&#8217;s great for you, if that&#8217;s your conclusion then be it.

But I say our creator loves us, he has given us soooo much variety and so much taste and texture and has filled our earth with things for us to excel and things to eat on and has made out earth so enjoyable and beautiful with 1000s of fascinating animals and birds with beautiful sounds and beaches and scenery but unfortunately a lot of us are destroying all of it instead of thanking and preserving.
When was the last time u were eating that mango{u would have noticed I like mangos by now J} and u thought to yourself I thank the creator for this fruit and beautiful gift? Even if we thank 24hrs a day we would not be able to repay any of the things we have been provided with. 
But showing your love and willingness to learn and change yourself and your heart and searching for the truth is is enough for your creator.

Now lets take a trip into our homes, people get married, have a house and have children. In that parents would have created an environment and every parent will have a set of rules in his/her household especially towards the children as they have come out of the husbands seed and the mothers belly, I know children nowadays think it should be the other way around, but seriously if parents feel they have a right to set rules in their home and to enforce law onto their children and to govern them from right or wrong. Then why is it that the one who created us does not have the right over us and our actions? He has more than a right.

Remember a creator of this magnitude does not need you in any way and does not need to seek refuge in us, instead we need him in everyway.

Have you made effort to find out the truth?{no excuses}
If there is a creator then surely he must have set rules and regulations for us to abide by? I mean he would not have created us in vain and he would have not let us run in the earth with no guidance of some sort. We are not here to just eat drink go to the toilet, rocknrole, party and have sex with each other like a bunch of animals.
And surely a creator would not judge me and you like he will judge Hitler or a paedophile?

So where is that truth you might ask as I might sound over confident?
The truth is right in front of you a lot of the times in your daily life &#8230; {ur probably thinking this guy must be smoking some top of the line crack to say something like that}.
Fortunately for me I don&#8217;t smoke crack..{im organicish}lol. Ill say it again:
THE TRUTH IS RIGHT THERE INFRONT OF YOU.
THE CREATORS MESSAGE IS CRYSTAL CLEAR AND IS RIGHT INFRONT OF YOU BUT YOU.
*But have you really been looking for it though?*

You see there is a difference between listening to CNN and believing everything they say, and watching CNN seeing what they say then go research to find out the truth.
There is no use for you to believe in ANYTHING without CONSTANTLY FULLY QUESTIONING AND INTEROGATING EVERYPART OF IT.

If there is a message to mankind from a creator then in my eyes it has to be *flawless.*
It would have no contradictions and no questions which cannot be answered.
It would have to fill that void with something that cannot be expressed by words.
It should have directions and answers to ALL your problems.

But now you see that&#8217;s all nice and dandy but you see to be successful in anything you have to strive. You want to be an NBA star then ur gona have to work your ass off to get there, but the taste of success is overwhelming, look at any winning team, they cry when they win the cup or that medal. Its emotional because in his head hes worked so hard to get here but it paid off at the end and compensated him.

So how about your journey to your creator to attain that most powerful taste of real success? Do you think it will come easy? There is a struggle in every road to success but the drive in that road is the focus at the finish line so I would say why should we not apply that formula to finding out the truth about our creator?


Anyway I don&#8217;t even know if anyone would even read this.hehe.
There is a part 2 somewhere in my rusty head. J


PS : I am not trying to insult anyone we should all learn to live with each other, people from all parts and all cultures, races, faiths and religions.


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 31, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Go and do ur research and check, earth has been DESIGNED to support life. It is so complexly designed that u would have to be a complete Loon to think otherwise.
> Its not simply a case of we are just another planet and by mistake we were positioned correctly and by mistake we have water and by mistake were are just the correct distance from the sun so living things can be supported and the by mistakes keep going on and on and I can list 1000s with only my limited knowledge but I hope the point is clear. If ur betting on odds that everything happened by mistake and u believe in 0.0000000000001 odds then why don&#8217;t u go to a casino and create a new rulet table with a million numbers and put ur life, wife and kids on one number n see what happens, I mean hey uv taken worse odds in ur approach to life so it sounds good. And its not like ur gona lose anything I mean ur gona die anyway&#8230; or maybe ur hoping for a miracle cure to make u live forever and in that case I wouldn&#8217;t be surprised at all.


the earth was not designed to support life. all of those variables is why we're here, not the other way around. Anyone who believes in a man in the sky over simple probabilities is considered the "loon" in my book. Im not settled with the bullshit explanations in the bible written in a time that i cant even comprehend. It blows my mind...sorry.

(im way to medicated to be forming complex sentences)


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (May 31, 2010)

Take into consideration, that the universe, and our plant have been here for several billion years. Now, look in a world history book, and see if you can memorize it. Probably not, unless your a fucking genius or something, pardon the french. Anyway, ALLL that stuff in just our recollection.....image the shit that happened say...just 1 billion ago. No way that shit can be recorded on even a yearly basis...way too many things have happened on this world for our existance to be anything more then another layer of dirt in the earths crust. Hell, somewhere down the line a more advanced civilization may be digging us up. Is there a dino heaven? I wanna go there.


----------



## jjbt420 (May 31, 2010)

yepp, i have the same question as a lot of others..... if there is a god and he created EVERYTHING. then where did this god come from. just all of a sudden one day "god" appeared????? who is god's father??? and mother??? every living thing has to have a mother and father.


----------



## afrawfraw (May 31, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Not trying to push anyone's buttons here, but interesting discussion, just my 2 cents if anyone is interested
> first of all if u dont believe in a creator thats ur choice, but to me life is fruitless and meaningless if we just live and die for no reason what so ever. And the thought that my fate and ur fate is just the same as Hitler&#8217;s isn&#8217;t refreshing to me.
> 
> 
> ...


You don't understand Atheists very well, and you jump to conclusions, but I agree on why religion is so successful. I've said it before. Atheists do NOT have a walk in the park. It is NICER to believe that there is someone out there on your side. IMO arrogance is believing that HUMANS are the "best" the world has to offer. We are a parasitic species. Whales are superior simply because they don't destroy, rape, kill for fun or differing ideas, Etc. And Humans are creating life from nothing now so maybe "GOD" is a kid in a basement with a science kit!


----------



## afrawfraw (May 31, 2010)

jjbt420 said:


> yepp, i have the same question as a lot of others..... if there is a god and he created EVERYTHING. then where did this god come from. just all of a sudden one day "god" appeared????? who is god's father??? and mother??? every living thing has to have a mother and father.


NOT SO! But I agree with the line of thought...What action resulted in the reaction which is GOD? That's why religion fails with logic...


----------



## dtp5150 (Jun 1, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> NOT SO! But I agree with the line of thought...What action resulted in the reaction which is GOD? That's why religion fails with logic...


There is no action because there is no GOD. Our universe is perhaps the result of a Big Bang, and it created more than the visible universe. Sub-atomic particles are actually just reverberations from this bang, like strings on a guitar but we have smaller-than-proton-like-rays shooting in rays, hitting certain notes ( metaphorically speaking ) that equate to mass bearing particles. the speed of the rays reverberating and hitting each other converts the physical kinetic energy given off from the bang into mass. the the mass bearing particles get grouped together due to gravity, and then go on to create different atoms and thus compounds.

So what did start it all? We probably will never know as we basically are fish in an ocean, unable to see past a certain barrier, no matter how hard we try. I don't think we should know either. If we did know we'd probably fuck up more than our universe. The truth is that we all become space dust when we die, and there is nothing keeping us alive other than memories.

The desire for life to be worth something is what keeps us not committing suicide and breeding. If we didn't have this primal fake basis that our lives mean something, we would have died off long ago, especially with our being self-aware and everything.

With no god or heaven and all that fairy tale it is very hard to justify that our lives mean something, so why would a self aware being, knowing that in the end we all become space dust, work to stay alive? It doesn't take a genius to see we are out of balance with nature. perhaps we were meant to destroy earth, since that seems to be our relentless pursuit. we eat every resource and shit it out at faster and faster paces. it should be interesting to see what life form develops after dinos and humans, and whatever other ages come next. too bad we will never know!


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 1, 2010)

thank you dtp5150


----------



## callenisgod (Jun 1, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaha!
ahh, thats so true..


"_People live their lives bound by what they accept as correct and true. That's how they define "reality". But what does it mean to be "correct" or "true"? Merely vague concepts ... their "reality" may all be a mirage. Can we consider them to simply be living in their own world, shaped by their beliefs?_"


----------



## callenisgod (Jun 1, 2010)

why does everyone get so touchy when it comes to religion?

and why cant people see the bible for what it is?

Imagine living way back when before the bible and ten commandments and god and jesus n all that shit. All the shit going on around you with no explanation as to how it got there or why it does what it does. its human nature to survive, And people were probably getting tired of shit going the way it did. so, we tell people if theyre good, they get to pretty much live forever, or, if theyre bad.. they get burned for a long ass time. the bible and ten commandments are just guidelines to living a peaceful life. the stories are just reinforcements for people who would think about going against those guidelines.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 1, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> the earth was not designed to support life. all of those variables is why we're here, not the other way around. Anyone who believes in a man in the sky over simple probabilities is considered the "loon" in my book. Im not settled with the bullshit explanations in the bible written in a time that i cant even comprehend. It blows my mind...sorry.
> 
> (im way to medicated to be forming complex sentences)


 First of all, DobermanGuy:

earth was not designed to support life? lol u see i know already that u havent researched and opend ur eyes to anything, and real research and struggle doesnt come from watchin the atheist channel and accepting everything as the truth. 
research is trying and testing, You have the blueberry haze then u have amnesia and u decide for yourself which is better in YOUR view, and on that biases you come to YOUR OWN conclusion, reading a few smoke reports online or asking ur trusted buddy is not research or truth.
see the first thing u did was gun down the bible, but where did u see me say anything bout the bible? if u noticed i said anything from god has to be *flawless*. and if uv read the bible then u would know its far from flawless therefor it cant be from god, though there are clues inside it.
Not only is earth designed but it has laws which cannot be broken and the same goes to our universe that is arranged {by mistake as well apparently}.

_*FLAWLESS *adj._
Being entirely without flaw or imperfection. See synonyms at perfect.{just in case}




jjbt420 said:


> yepp, i have the same question as a lot of others..... if there is a god and he created EVERYTHING. then where did this god come from. just all of a sudden one day "god" appeared????? who is god's father??? and mother??? every living thing has to have a mother and father.


First of all, you see humans are so arrogant that they ask the wrong questions.
how can u understand what god is? with what knowledge ? what brain capacity?
we are such stupid beings compared to the magnitude of what our creator really is that u cant even calculate the difference between even if u used all brain capacity in the world.
how can we comprehend where, what and how god is when we cant even comprehend our own bodies, we don't even know why we yawn{so we come up with theorys as usual}, we don't even understand anything on earth but we straight away jump to the most complex of all complexities as if we are the most knowledgeable of all when we clearly know we are nothing close to being knowledgeable. i mean seriously trying to figure out what our creator is like, where he came from etc... is like trying to teach a fish astrophysics. just like a fish has its limitation in brain power so do we. so if ur gonna ask questions ask something that is within ur brain capacity. 

"just all of a sudden one day "god" appeared????? who is god's father??? and mother??? every living thing has to have a mother and father"
look uv answered ur own question, in ur limited mind and knowledge u accept that living things must have someone to produce it, so what about the whole earth and universe? u just cant imagine anything producing it because its scary u have no certain knowledge, no experience and no authority over it so ur looking for that crack, and over that ur mental image of god is flawed, ur thinking of him in our common human terms. why? because all ur life thats the image uv had in ur mind and u dont know otherwise... 

the question u should be asking yourself is a simple and achievable one.
IF there is a creator then surely he would have left something for us to go by and an explanation of certain areas, this is where HAVE U REALLY BEEN LOOKING FOR IT kicks in.
hey if u really look and find nothing then that's great cuz it only reassures ur position.
Our creator is like no other, he is not some man, but he is a supreme being.{if there is a creator that is}




afrawfraw said:


> NOT SO! But I agree with the line of thought...What action resulted in the reaction which is GOD? That's why religion fails with logic...


 LOGIC? whos logic? im sorry but this whole world is far away from logic, so ur trying to figure out a creator of unimaginable magnitude with logic?u use logic when ur making breakfast or trying to solve a computer problem not when it comes to a creator.
what religion? tell me what religion u know and what religion uv really studied. Christianity?Judaism?Islam?Hinduism?Sikhism? none i promiss u that u have not even scratched the surface of any of them, uv asked friends and watched tv and youtube and dont tell me otherwise.



dtp5150 said:


> There is no action because there is no GOD. Our universe is _*perhaps*_ the result of a Big Bang, and it created more than the visible universe. Sub-atomic particles are actually just reverberations from this bang, like strings on a guitar but we have smaller-than-proton-like-rays shooting in rays, hitting certain notes ( metaphorically speaking ) that equate to mass bearing particles. the speed of the rays reverberating and hitting each other converts the physical kinetic energy given off from the bang into mass. the the mass bearing particles get grouped together due to gravity, and then go on to create different atoms and thus compounds.
> 
> *Great then u can go into lab on monday and start creating things from nothing. i mean since nothing created something then why cant someone create something from nothing? with all our technology we cant even make a plane without studying a bird and applying its design. we cant make fuck all{excuse the lang}.*
> 
> ...


*you see here it is again and it wont stop, constant baseless conclusions that are not even the product of real "Personal" research*, but instead its copy and past from any believable source with no checks,questioning and real search.
If u have really worked hard to come to this personal conclusion and ur in a constant lookout mode for new and diverse information then i could respect ur conclusion.

Again im not trying to push anyone's buttons but we are having a civilized debate and finding out more about one anothers views.
peace .


----------



## amquai (Jun 1, 2010)

futurekingofcannabis said:


> wow you atheists are really stupid to sit here and argue about religion when you think there is nothing after death. since you have such a short time on earth and nothing after death cant you do something better than sit here and debate with christians. i believe in god and i could care less if you do but if you really think about it there is a better chance of an omnipotent god than a universe exploding out of nothing when you say that all matter can neither be destroyed or created. atheists try to say well who created god. that is the point god says we are supposed to have faith. and i dont know about you but id rather put my bets on a life after death than no existence whatsoever. there are many problems in religion but while atheism only has one problem it far outweighs the doubts about a god in religion. there is simply NO way that without some sort of creator this universe could have been created so perfectly or even created at all.but at least we can all agree on the fact that we love marijuana


I just can't understand why people feel the need to put others beliefs/nonbeliefs down. to me this is the ultimate idiocracy. Who is to say what one believes is wrong or right over what someone else believes. The people that feel they need to talk bad about others beliefs are the stupid ones to me. why would someone care so much that someone else does or does not believe in god? The question should be is this someone who treats me with respect and do I want to be around them. Life is way to short to be worried about if otheres believe in god or not. Thats just my opinion. Congrats to all those who can believe what they believe without disrespecting others and puting them down for their beliefs.
sorry about spelling


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

where is 420 haze? this is starting to seem like a logical and civil debate between adult human beings... who would have thought huh?


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 1, 2010)

dick, im not goin to debate you, as im not very proficient in conveying my thoughts/fellings to words, but if by research you mean reading the bible, i have no need. I grew up indoctrinated in the "ways of the LORD" My morals and values are good, I am a good person, i dont need to talk to a figment of your imagination. im happy. Believe me, I think about it everyday, and i am a stronger person for doing so. Its *not *just "oh im not gonna believe in god, because i dont care". Ive put just a little thought behind this.

...btw the few firends i have believe in a god, im am again alone on the matter, as i live in a downhome country christian-town. It seems you are a smart guy, just take god out of your equations and you'll be better off.

...and yes Earth was NOT designed...

...if i told you i was abused as a child and every morning when i would wake up or prior to going to bed, i prayed to God that that motherfucker moms bf wouldnt be there, and low and behold he was there. If there is a god, lets praise him in spite of all the atrocities he allows to happen every minute of every day. i wouldnt believe based on that premise alone, let alone the logical ones.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 1, 2010)

First if you think that u dont need to read something be it bible or a kids book to attain some type of better knowledge and understanding then ur worng on that. im not asking of u to read the bible but how would u be able to prove to lets say a christian that the bible is not from god at all if u didnt at least research about it for urself n pickout the faults?
you see we all seek refuge in something in some sort of way in life, by means of religion or by means of anything else.
im really happy that ur a good person with morals n etc and are strong without the beliefe in a bible or anything but how did u attain that?
you see u might have good thinking and good morals and so on towards others, but take u out the picture for a second, and lets get a group of gang bangers that have no faith and believe not in a creator, they go on killing others or doing so n so would u be able to convince them otherwise? simply no. because they will give u ur own argument right back n tell u well there is no creator and no purpose for life so who are u to tell me what yes and no is?

You cant prove there is no creator at all. so that keeps a door that is open on you, you wouldnt sleep at home with ur front door open especially if u live in a bad and disastrous neighborhood would you?
but what u can do is research to close that door or at least semi close it, and the only way u would be able to do that would be to collect knowledge.

and btw im not smart or anything of that sort, in fact i never passed college and i had a hard time in school as i never like studying about things that dont interest me, and furthur more i took a creator out of the equation in mylife for a long time and all it did was put me in a hole, and the only way i was able to get out of that hole was to research for myself, pickout faults in everything i read and seek the answers for, and i dont accept answers that are a diversion from the question either. i told myself everyday that im better off with no faith in a creator but i was ultimately lieing to myself, i had to at least reach out for myself to find what i had no knowledge off.

and again u said it urself. 
"Its *not *just "oh im not gonna believe in god, because i dont care". Ive put just a *little *thought behind this."


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 1, 2010)

first off futureking since you believe in god, what do you really believe in, if ur going to jump out against anyone you have to provide evidence and undeniable truths not fiction. im guessing your a christian, can u explain to me in a summary what christianity is all about?
thanks


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

my thoughts on Christianity; its a belief system used to control the masses through fear based around revised and edited copys of an old book. they derive their beliefs from the teachings of jesus christ, a semi-fictional character in this book whos life is blank from after birth to his mid-late 20s. they belive that although they may do some things wrong or break their 10 commandments, everything will be ok, they can still get into heaven, if they confess to a priest and say hail mary a dozen times.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 1, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> my thoughts on Christianity; its a belief system used to control the masses through fear based around revised and edited copys of an old book. they derive their beliefs from the teachings of jesus christ, a semi-fictional character in this book whos life is blank from after birth to his mid-late 20s. they belive that although they may do some things wrong or break their 10 commandments, everything will be ok, they can still get into heaven, if they confess to a priest and say hail mary a dozen times.


Great you have really summed it up well, and i agree with you on that give or take.
among that, there is a whole lot of contradiction in the bible and if you go back to the origional manuscripts in greek then you find alot more problems than what they have tried to patch up over the years, ontop of that the old testament which is in hebrew has the same problems init but its not all bad there are a few things here and there that can be used in the quest to knowledge.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 1, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> First of all, DobermanGuy:
> 
> earth was not designed to support life? lol u see i know already that u havent researched and opend ur eyes to anything, and real research and struggle doesnt come from watchin the atheist channel and accepting everything as the truth.


 Pretty bold statement considering you haven't provided evidence for this design. Appearance of design =/= design. 
The universe will exist for a long time and the earth was not able to support life in its earliest stage and will not be able to support life well into the future. That life exists on this planet now only tells me that it has the necessary ingredients to support life (as we know it) but this is far from evidence that it was designed. You are merely making a teleological argument based on the anthropic principle, something that has been attempted many times but is always easily refuted. It must be incumbent upon you to show evidence for design rather than merely claiming design because it looks that way. First you need to address how to determine if something is designed or not since mere observation is usually not enough. This is where the ID movement has failed miserably. They claim to be scientific but then cannot or will not address the question of how to unequivocally determine if something complex is designed or not. You fail for the same reasons.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 1, 2010)

"LOGIC? whos logic? im sorry but this whole world is far away from logic, so ur trying to figure out a creator of unimaginable magnitude with logic?u use logic when ur making breakfast or trying to solve a computer problem not when it comes to a creator.
what religion? tell me what religion u know and what religion uv really studied. Christianity?Judaism?Islam?Hinduism?Sikhism? none i promiss u that u have not even scratched the surface of any of them, uv asked friends and watched tv and youtube and dont tell me otherwise."

YOU have no logic, not this world. First off, this planet was not "DESIGNED". That's a joke. And you proposed that without religion, there is very little reason to continue. Wrong again. And You say, "Don't tell me otherwise." = CLOSED MIND...I can't discuss anything further, because you won't listen. I HAVE discussed religion with authorities within the respective churches. I HAVE participated in religious ceremonies...THIS IS THE PRACTICE OF A REAL ATHEIST! Investigate ALL angles before reaching a conclusion. It's funny though, how people will research for months, even years, before buying a car, house, Etc. I wonder how much evidence you have collected which supports NO existence of GODS...Hmmmm. It sounds like you have a lot of opinions, but little evidence to support them. Sounds familiar... And you can't say I'm wrong because I'm not done researching yet...I wouldn't DARE claim to know the Universe...We haven't collected enough evidence yet. We will. And the men who obtain this evidence won't be sitting at home claiming to already know...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 1, 2010)

FLAWLESS adj.
Being entirely without flaw or imperfection. See synonyms at perfect.{just in case}

Anything from the Magic Pink Unicorn is flawless...

Humans are flawed...Our planet is flawed, our solar system is flawed, the time+space fabric is flawed...Oh dear...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> the earth was not designed to support life. all of those variables is why we're here, not the other way around. Anyone who believes in a man in the sky over simple probabilities is considered the "loon" in my book. Im not settled with the bullshit explanations in the bible written in a time that i cant even comprehend. It blows my mind...sorry.
> 
> (im way to medicated to be forming complex sentences)


So than you believe that we got lucky time after time? If you listen to the scientific explanation for the creation of our universe and all life in it, they say luckily this happened or lucky for us this occured.I have listened to every scientific explanation and they all say luck this luck that. Im sorry to inform you that this was not luck.The earth didnt just happen to be perfect distance from the sun. It didnt just luckily happen that the big bang created all essentials elements to support life on earth. Sorry to inform you but the earth was designed to support life, we didnt just happen to get lucky genius.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 1, 2010)

God is just an imaginary friend for adults...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

callenisgod said:


> why does everyone get so touchy when it comes to religion?
> 
> and why cant people see the bible for what it is?
> 
> Imagine living way back when before the bible and ten commandments and god and jesus n all that shit. All the shit going on around you with no explanation as to how it got there or why it does what it does. its human nature to survive, And people were probably getting tired of shit going the way it did. so, we tell people if theyre good, they get to pretty much live forever, or, if theyre bad.. they get burned for a long ass time. the bible and ten commandments are just guidelines to living a peaceful life. the stories are just reinforcements for people who would think about going against those guidelines.


Exactley, what is wrong with loving one another? thats what the bible preaches but athiest seem to think that its a bad thing.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> dick, im not goin to debate you, as im not very proficient in conveying my thoughts/fellings to words, but if by research you mean reading the bible, i have no need. I grew up indoctrinated in the "ways of the LORD" My morals and values are good, I am a good person, i dont need to talk to a figment of your imagination. im happy. Believe me, I think about it everyday, and i am a stronger person for doing so. Its *not *just "oh im not gonna believe in god, because i dont care". Ive put just a little thought behind this.
> 
> ...btw the few firends i have believe in a god, im am again alone on the matter, as i live in a downhome country christian-town. It seems you are a smart guy, just take god out of your equations and you'll be better off.
> 
> ...


You think you know it all dont you dumbass? We did not get lucky fifty times dumbshit.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

bajafox said:


> God is just an imaginary friend for adults...



Atheism is an imaginary notion to justify your evil.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't feel the need to justify anything...

By the way I didn't claim to be Atheist, you know what happens when you assume


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You think you know it all dont you dumbass? We did not get lucky fifty times dumbshit.


 What is with the name calling? 
When an angry protester threw a rock through the window of a church where the Rev. John Murray was speaking, he picked up the stone, examined it and said to the audience, "This argument is solid and weighty, but it is neither reasonable nor convincing." 
That incident happened more than 200 years ago, a product of a theological disagreement.

Personal attacks display the weakness of ones position. It tells us that you have nothing better to offer as a rebuttal. 
The very point you are attacking has been addressed here already and you have not presented any counter argument except to cast stones. 

If you have ever studied statistics, you would know that improbable events happen all of the time. The only reason the coincidental factors for life on earth seem so improbable is because you are considering life and humans to be an end goal when in reality life is present because of the conditions, not the other way around. The shear number of stars in the cosmos is a number that is incomprehensible to the human mind. It is difficult to imagine numbers that large just as it is difficult to comprehend the geological time scales necessary for evolution. However, the fact is that this large number of stars, many of which probably have planets makes the improbable much more likely. The fact that we have found water in other parts of the solar system tells us that planets or moons with water is probably not uncommon. We are also looking at the earth during a privileged time frame. Life as we know could not have existed for some time after it formed and likewise, the earth will be inhabitable to life in the future. Other planets like Mars and Venus may have been able to support life earlier than Earth and later, it may be possible for one of Saturn's or Jupiter's moons to support life when the sun becomes a red giant.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What is with the name calling?
> When an angry protester threw a rock through the window of a church where the Rev. John Murray was speaking, he picked up the stone, examined it and said to the audience, "This argument is solid and weighty, but it is neither reasonable nor convincing."
> That incident happened more than 200 years ago, a product of a theological disagreement.
> 
> ...


When the scientist say luckily this or lucky for us that,or luck was on our side.How can you believe it.?All they say is luck, luck, luck. Go figure


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> where is 420 haze? this is starting to seem like a logical and civil debate between adult human beings... who would have thought huh?


 ohh no i spoke too soon!!!

how is luck any more or less feasible than faith? and when your talking statistics there can be no luck; only chances


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> ohh no i spoke too soon!!!
> 
> how is luck any more or less feasible than faith? and when your talking statistics there can be no luck; only chances



its not so much faith as it is common sense. We could not have got lucky fifty times.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

psssht, i dont know about you.... but ive "gotten lucky" more than 50 times. lol 

its the common sense that leads us atheists to believe that god does not exist. where is the sense that leads you to think that a man in the sky loves us all but would send us to burn in hell for eternity for checking out his neighbors hot wife or eating too many chocolates, but you can get back on his good side by confessing your sins and trespasses to a alter boy diddler?
your more contradicting than a sermon or a holy text lol


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> psssht, i dont know about you.... but ive "gotten lucky" more than 50 times. lol
> 
> its the common sense that leads us atheists to believe that god does not exist. where is the sense that leads you to think that a man in the sky loves us all but would send us to burn in hell for eternity for checking out his neighbors hot wife or eating too many chocolates, but you can get back on his good side by confessing your sins and trespasses to a alter boy diddler?
> your more contradicting than a sermon or a holy text lol



So everything being created by nothing requiring lucky event after lucky event (This is how the described it, luck, luck luck.) Everything just so happened to occur flawlessy for life to be sustained?

You every heard of your sins being foregiven? Your a stupid ass if you think youre going to hell for looking at your hot neighbor or eating chocolate .Go and rape her and maybe youll get in to hell if you dont spend the rest of your life redeeming yourself trying to be as righteous as possible.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

so your saying everything happens perfectly because the wizzard in the sky deems it so?

and your second subject is almost proving my point. sins being forgiven = crock of shit. how is a forgiven rapist going to get into heaven because while in jail he confessed to a priest and recited hail mary so many times when a atheist or a fag or a pagan who has lived an honest fulfilling life is destined to burn in hell

really haze; i can do this all day


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> so your saying everything happens perfectly because the wizzard in the sky deems it so?
> 
> and your second subject is almost proving my point. sins being forgiven = crock of shit. how is a forgiven rapist going to get into heaven because while in jail he confessed to a priest and recited hail mary so many times when a atheist or a fag or a pagan who has lived an honest fulfilling life is destined to burn in hell
> 
> really haze; i can do this all day



No we just happened to get lucky time after time after time after time. No chances are if your a rapist your going to hell, but your not gonna go to hell for looking at a hot female while eating chocolates. 

What be arrogant? Yeah i know thats who you are.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh well lucky for us the big bang created iron and magnesium.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> No we just happened to get lucky time after time after time after time. No chances are if your a rapist your going to hell, but your not gonna go to hell for looking at a hot female while eating chocolates.
> 
> What be arrogant? Yeah i know thats who you are.





420ezah420 said:


> When the scientist say luckily this or lucky for us that,or luck was on our side.How can you believe it.?All they say is luck, luck, luck. Go figure





420ezah420 said:


> its not so much faith as it is common sense. We could not have got lucky fifty times.


Same "luck" post 3 times, maybe you should just lock this thread since you're only making a fool of yourself? Or maybe if I pray hard enough for you to do it, God will grant me that wish?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

well it seems our "luck" is running out, so if you have broken any commandments its time to start praying to the all seeing all powerful yet not-acting wizard in the sky so you can sit on puffy clouds eating Philadelphia cream cheese bagels and wearing togas in the ever expanding vastness known as heaven for eternity


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Oh well lucky for us the big bang created iron and magnesium.


 lucky for me that your "god" endowed me with a mind to think for myself


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 1, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> lucky for me that your "god" endowed me with a mind to think for myself


So it was all luck eh?thats what the scientist speculate, too bad they made fools of themselves specualting that aliens are coming to earth.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 1, 2010)

Is "luck" less probable than your imaginary friend making a man and using his ribs to make a woman?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

"luck" is a better answer than "the lord works in mysterious ways". but like i daid earlier, were talking probability and chance; luck just dosnt have any place in statistics 

and if god was so almighty, why would he endow me with skepticism or why dosnt he just smite me for being a non believer?


----------



## bajafox (Jun 1, 2010)

I know one thing for sure, when I go to Vegas I count on luck, not on God....lol


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

how does a known troll get to 239 posts without being banned again?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> When the scientist say luckily this or lucky for us that,or luck was on our side.How can you believe it.?All they say is luck, luck, luck. Go figure


You keep saying shit like this but never say which scientists or give an actual quote. 
Besides, complaining about what other scientists says doesn't address a single point in my post that you responded to in which I never even used the word luck. 
Would you like to actually respond to me or these other "scientists" that you seem so fond of paraphrasing but never identify?



420ezah420 said:


> Oh well lucky for us the big bang created iron and magnesium.


Sorry, the big bang did not create any element heavier than helium. Iron and magnesium were created in the center of stars but I thought you knew that since you are so familiar with our theories.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> So it was all luck eh?thats what the scientist speculate, too bad they made fools of themselves specualting that aliens are coming to earth.


 Do you know what speculating means?


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 1, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You think you know it all dont you dumbass? We did not get lucky fifty times dumbshit.


sticks and stones.

and no, i know i dont know it all. i have what ive seen and experienced, but i dont believe shit that is ridiculous, IMO (literally).


----------



## amquai (Jun 1, 2010)

You guys are going back and forth basically calling each other stupid. I'll tell you what I would call stupid. Nearly 1500 posts back an forth telling each other they are wrong for what they believe and trying to convice each other of who is right. Now thats stupid. This can be summed up easilly No body knows for sure 100% either way so who am I to tell anyone else that their beliefs are wrong.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 1, 2010)

amquai said:


> You guys are going back and forth basically calling each other stupid. I'll tell you what I would call stupid. Nearly 1500 posts back an forth telling each other they are wrong for what they believe and trying to convice each other of who is right. Now thats stupid. This can be summed up easilly No body knows for sure 100% either way so who am I to tell anyone else that their beliefs are wrong.


 i think i said something like that on page 3-5....


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 1, 2010)

amquai said:


> You guys are going back and forth basically calling each other stupid. I'll tell you what I would call stupid. Nearly 1500 posts back an forth telling each other they are wrong for what they believe and trying to convice each other of who is right. Now thats stupid. This can be summed up easilly No body knows for sure 100% either way so who am I to tell anyone else that their beliefs are wrong.


 Actually 420haze is the only one calling others stupid. Most replies to him have been quite civil and attempt to explain their POV of which he immediately discounts because it sounds stupid to him. In fact, I don't think I ever told him his beliefs are wrong but point out his knowledge in certain areas of science and mathematics clearly are.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 2, 2010)

I never saw "haze" from "ezah" I thought "ezah" was some christian calling card. 

Like ezah my brother, and a great a day the lord has blessed us with. 

Well lets at least try and take it to 1500.

Peace


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 2, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> I never saw "haze" from "ezah" I thought "ezah" was some christian calling card.
> 
> Like ezah my brother, and a great a day the lord has blessed us with.
> 
> ...


LOL!

Check out post #1. He was 420HAZE420 but was banned and came back as 420ezah420 (like the mods wouldn't notice)


----------



## amquai (Jun 2, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> i think i said something like that on page 3-5....


lol yes you did. religeon is never a good conversation. thats right up their with politics lol
sorry if my spelling is bad


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 2, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Pretty bold statement considering you haven't provided evidence for this design. Appearance of design =/= design.
> The universe will exist for a long time and the earth was not able to support life in its earliest stage and will not be able to support life well into the future. That life exists on this planet now only tells me that it has the necessary ingredients to support life (as we know it) but this is far from evidence that it was designed. You are merely making a teleological argument based on the anthropic principle, something that has been attempted many times but is always easily refuted. It must be incumbent upon you to show evidence for design rather than merely claiming design because it looks that way. First you need to address how to determine if something is designed or not since mere observation is usually not enough. This is where the ID movement has failed miserably. They claim to be scientific but then cannot or will not address the question of how to unequivocally determine if something complex is designed or not. You fail for the same reasons.


"The universe will exist for a long time and the earth was not able to support life in its earliest stage and will not be able to support life well into the future".
im not sure why u have included that as its nothing to help u on the matter at hand and everyone agrees on it.
"First you need to address how to determine if something is designed or not since mere observation *is usually not enough*" 
you see thats the only way you can debate or share ur views. you have to always use this type of wording.usually,maybe,possibly etc.. and u have to include that because thats like saying that the Egyptian pyramids among many other things were made by natural causes just because you didnt see them in the making. if ur going to adopt a formula then why not adapt it to everything why just a creator. you cant pull the rope in one direction when it suits you and ease up when it doesn't.
notice that i havent provided anything to backup any of the so called "Claims" that iv made for one of two reasons:
1 is that if u dont have an open mind and if u dont address and approach this subject without emotional attachment{from any side whether religious or etc} you will sadly never get anywhere, and when i make those statements if you are really in a state of wanting to find out the truth then you will make an effort to go and seek your own information instead of waiting for others to present information to you and taking it as the simple truth. you wouldn't trust these people to sleep next to your wife, so why trust them in something of far greater value.

2 is if you are willing to sit on ur behind and backup an idea that has had to change and modify all over the years and to every blow you change the positioning just so it doesn't collapse as if it was a rusty roof that keeps leaking and u keep patching it up and with every patch u apply u grin for a moment and before your even done, 5 old patches break down into a bigger leak and 2 new leaks appear, your now in a race against time and its only a matter of time before the whole roof comes down on you and puts you back right where you started. and in this case there is no point to provide any evidence to that type of mentality as you will never accept anything as fact but as possibility and will clutch onto the last straw like a drowning man.
Prejudices die hard.
I know.

I could sit here and write pages about this and that and earths design and everything from mountains to ants but that's not the point im trying to make.
Im not sure on what ur basing that ID has failed miserably. the last time i checked the more science advances the more u get thrown backward and the more you have to try and patch up your business.

Ill throw in a tiny little example as its simple and very to the point so if you cant see past this or if you cant even accept between urself that ok maybe there might be a small % truth to a design, then if i show you a sweater my grandmothers grandfather made you will say it was a natural mistake or the tooth fairy made it.take your pick.
Among the irreducible complexity of the ear and eyes and so on and fossils and etc... 

I like to pick the Bacterial flagellum: 
I wont bore with alot of the information but ill give a summary, if you dont already know what it is then Google it.
Its basically a motor that spins at 100,000 RPM and only needs a quarter of one stop to fully stop and turn at a 100,000 RPM in the other direction. this motor is so precise and so elegantly and efficiently{most efficient machine in the world is what Harverd labled it} designed that it is impossible for something like it that is at sub-cell level to evolve out of random not to mention it has a drive shaft and a propeller and a crank and a starter and a motor , and not to mention that it CANNOT EXIST unless ALL its functions and parts are present to start with and i can go on and on. so when u see an F1 car or a jet n the highly complex engine you know that it is a product of design but when u see something that puts an f1 and jet engine to shame then no its a product of a series of mistakes. you can put that all in the words of fred hoyle: "A junkyard contains all the bits and pieces of a Boeing 747, dismembered and in disarray. A whirlwind happens to blow through the yard. What is the chance that after its passage a fully assembled 747, ready to fly, will be found standing there? So small as to be negligible, even if a tornado were to blow through enough junkyards to fill the whole Universe". 



afrawfraw said:


> "LOGIC? whos logic? im sorry but this whole world is far away from logic, so ur trying to figure out a creator of unimaginable magnitude with logic?u use logic when ur making breakfast or trying to solve a computer problem not when it comes to a creator.
> what religion? tell me what religion u know and what religion uv really studied. Christianity?Judaism?Islam?Hinduism?Sikhism? none i promiss u that u have not even scratched the surface of any of them, uv asked friends and watched tv and youtube and dont tell me otherwise."
> 
> YOU have no logic, not this world. First off, this planet was not "DESIGNED". That's a joke. And you proposed that without religion, there is very little reason to continue. Wrong again. And You say, "Don't tell me otherwise." = CLOSED MIND...I can't discuss anything further, because you won't listen. I HAVE discussed religion with authorities within the respective churches. I HAVE participated in religious ceremonies...THIS IS THE PRACTICE OF A REAL ATHEIST! Investigate ALL angles before reaching a conclusion. It's funny though, how people will research for months, even years, before buying a car, house, Etc. I wonder how much evidence you have collected which supports NO existence of GODS...Hmmmm. It sounds like you have a lot of opinions, but little evidence to support them. Sounds familiar... And you can't say I'm wrong because I'm not done researching yet...I wouldn't DARE claim to know the Universe...We haven't collected enough evidence yet. We will. And the men who obtain this evidence won't be sitting at home claiming to already know...


 lol first of all brother im sorry if you thought i was attacking you personally in anyway, im just exchanging ideas and mean no disrespect to anyone.
now back to the subject.
you said that all your options are open and your still researching and im happy for that and i have respect for you for your constant strive for diverse and intriguing information. As much as the time length contributes to your search Ultimately it is about the price you pay and the return you get. don't you agree?

as much as i want to jump into your reply i have a better idea so follow me till the end of this post and we will see how things get along.


afrawfraw said:


> FLAWLESS adj.
> Being entirely without flaw or imperfection. See synonyms at perfect.{just in case}
> 
> Anything from the Magic Pink Unicorn is flawless...
> ...





bajafox said:


> God is just an imaginary friend for adults...


 thats a bit out there,humans are not flawed our minds have been corrupted and brainwashed but everyone can fix himself if he wills, if our planet was flawed you would be dead and there would be no animals and no water, if our solar system was flawed then If you were alive your bum would roast in daytime and freeze at night which i would not like really, and im not even gona bother on the last one lol.

A. Einstein: "Science without religion is lame" 
Louis Pasteur and George Cuvier and on and on and on share that view too.

-------------------------------------------
lets talk sense.
iv seen much replies from Christian brothers and other brothers{and sisters if apply} name calling and things like that, and its not nice to insult others just like you would not like someone insulting your father,mother,kids etc... remember that everyone here is someones son,father,sister,brother etc.. if you cant change yourself on the inside you can never change anyone else on the outside.
everyone needs to make a conscious effort to better themselves on the inside and respect others the way he would respect himself and thats how we can have good and positive discussions and inquire diverse and different knowledge without disrespecting each other so we can get along better and have more fun.
.................................................................
I have a few questions with me and i want you guys to help me with.
1- Do you agree that the truth is always killed or covered or lied about?
i mean anything good and truthful is always lied about and targeted by individuals/governments etc.. i mean you dont have to look around the bush to see the traces.
JFK, Martin Luther, Malcom X, Micheal Jackson{i know hes a weird one}, anyone that speaks of equality and fairness, bringing people and cultures together in peace is always destroyed. 
2- If I present you here today with a machine that no one has seen or has knowledge of in the world and ask: who would be able to tell you the specification, design, mechanism of that machine?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 2, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> You keep saying shit like this but never say which scientists or give an actual quote.
> Besides, complaining about what other scientists says doesn't address a single point in my post that you responded to in which I never even used the word luck.
> Would you like to actually respond to me or these other "scientists" that you seem so fond of paraphrasing but never identify?
> 
> Sorry, the big bang did not create any element heavier than helium. Iron and magnesium were created in the center of stars but I thought you knew that since you are so familiar with our theories.


Sorry to break it to you but the big bang created the stars, Therfore the big bang created every element, supposedly.
The scientist who I quote saying luck,luck,luck is one of the greatest scientific minds on earth 
aka Stephen Hawking.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 2, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Actually 420haze is the only one calling others stupid. Most replies to him have been quite civil and attempt to explain their POV of which he immediately discounts because it sounds stupid to him. In fact, I don't think I ever told him his beliefs are wrong but point out his knowledge in certain areas of science and mathematics clearly are.


Thats a boatload of shit, you guys starting calling names from the beginning along with critisism. All I wanted was to hear how stupid some people sound, along with their reasons for believing such a ridiculous thing.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 2, 2010)

They say the universe was the size of a pinpoint at one time before it began to expand due to two forces that eacted on each other to expand the universe. If this theory is true doesent that mean that the universe once existed in an anti-space dimension before it actually started to expand? Or was it just non-existant?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 2, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Thats a boatload of shit, you guys starting calling names from the beginning along with critisism. All I wanted was to hear how stupid some people sound, along with their reasons for believing such a ridiculous thing.


 Give me a break! Your OP was full of personal attacks, "you ignorant atheists"
How do you expect people to respond?


----------



## bajafox (Jun 2, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Sorry to break it to you but the big bang created the stars, Therfore the big bang created every element, supposedly.
> *The scientist who I quote saying luck,luck,luck is one of the greatest scientific minds on earth
> aka Stephen Hawk*ing.


Since you've heard him specifically say the word luck, I challenge you to post a link, sentence, reference, ANYTHING official where Stephen Hawking himself used "luck" in the manner you are suggesting.


----------



## Wild (Jun 2, 2010)

I won't read through the thread, as the last few pages i've seen have just been 2 'sides' arguing about arguing about their 2 'sides'.



dickdasterdly666 said:


> .................................................................
> I have a few questions with me and i want you guys to help me with.
> 1- Do you agree that the truth is always killed or covered or lied about?
> i mean anything good and truthful is always lied about and targeted by individuals/governments etc.. i mean you dont have to look around the bush to see the traces.
> ...


1. Also Jimi Hendrix, John Lennon, Jesus, too many to list. But is it always the 'truthkeepers' you speak of finishing these peoples plans prematurely, or is it just human desire to understand everything, but only in a way that suits our individual selves? The only truth usually not lied about would be science (or the records of the losers of war, should they ever surface).
2. I'm sure the religious communitiy would have an early attempt, however the only people wanting and trying to understand it would be those in....

Science, the answer to both is science.......


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wild said:


> I won't read through the thread, as the last few pages i've seen have just been 2 'sides' arguing about arguing about their 2 'sides'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1.lol thruthkeepers i speak of? ill assure you if i speak of them its not For but Against.
and i was asking and looking for a yes/no answer not an ambiguous answer. 
2. I meant literally if i get you a machine and asked you who can tell you its description and use? not who can guess? with no tests to be done on it of any sort.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 2, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> "The universe will exist for a long time and the earth was not able to support life in its earliest stage and will not be able to support life well into the future".
> im not sure why u have included that as its nothing to help u on the matter at hand and everyone agrees on it.
> "First you need to address how to determine if something is designed or not since mere observation *is usually not enough*"
> you see thats the only way you can debate or share ur views. you have to always use this type of wording.usually,maybe,possibly etc.. and u have to include that because thats like saying that the Egyptian pyramids among many other things were made by natural causes just because you didnt see them in the making. if ur going to adopt a formula then why not adapt it to everything why just a creator. you cant pull the rope in one direction when it suits you and ease up when it doesn't.


I misspoke. I will restate. You need to address how to determine whether something is designed or not since mere observation is *absolutely *not enough. 
There are many things in nature with various levels of complexity that have the appearance of design but were formed by geologic processes -- certain crystalline structures, pebbles sorted sorted by size on a beach, faces on rocks, etc. The reason we know they are not designed is not because we just look at them as can tell, we know because we can tell you how they were formed. 
This is no different in biology. Since we know and can explain how complex things can form from things less complex, we know they aren't designed. 

The IDers must define exactly how to determine unequivocally what is designed and what is not. They must create a set of rules otherwise they create a circular argument -- It appears to be designed because it is complex. If something is complex, then it is designed. 
There are no rules that they have come up with. This is merely the fallacy - appeal to incredulity (I can't fathom how it could come about naturally, so it must be designed). 



> notice that i havent provided anything to backup any of the so called "Claims" that iv made for one of two reasons:
> 1 is that if u dont have an open mind and if u dont address and approach this subject without emotional attachment{from any side whether religious or etc} you will sadly never get anywhere, and when i make those statements if you are really in a state of wanting to find out the truth then you will make an effort to go and seek your own information instead of waiting for others to present information to you and taking it as the simple truth. you wouldn't trust these people to sleep next to your wife, so why trust them in something of far greater value.


Please. You are using an argument hundreds of years old. Darwin knew about Paley's teleological argument when he discovered natural selection. You aren't saying anything new here that we haven't all heard before. 


> I could sit here and write pages about this and that and earths design and everything from mountains to ants but that's not the point im trying to make.
> Im not sure on what ur basing that ID has failed miserably. the last time i checked the more science advances the more u get thrown backward and the more you have to try and patch up your business.


I've always found it fascinating that people stick with that particular argument. I understand the attraction to it at face value, but to me it seems that even the most rudimentary and brief exploration into it reveals this "logic" to be propped up by popsicle sticks and bubble gum. It's a shame that religion would limit or inhibit altogether such a simple lesson of life: that admitting and learning from mistakes or misconceptions will always yield improvement. Yet, the faithful are willing to turn this completely upside-down out of apparent necessity, because unfortunately for them it is this very process (at the heart of the scientific method) that ends up challenging many specific claims, and in many cases renders them completely untenable (young earth, worldwide deluge, etc.) Many methods are then employed by the faithful to attack science, but this idea that "I'll stick with the one that sticks to its guns and never changes" and therefore the evolving, improving nature of science is "wishy-washy" has to be one of the most fundamentally weak and irrational of all possible arguments. It is literally embracing stubbornness and stunting the growth of one's own knowledge as a virtue.


> Ill throw in a tiny little example as its simple and very to the point so if you cant see past this or if you cant even accept between urself that ok maybe there might be a small % truth to a design, then if i show you a sweater my grandmothers grandfather made you will say it was a natural mistake or the tooth fairy made it.take your pick.
> Among the irreducible complexity of the ear and eyes and so on and fossils and etc...


No ID advocate has demonstrated the validity of irreducible complexity. It can be shown how the eye possibly developed in stages by examining extant species. We have microorganisms with light sensitive patches that can tell when their environment has light or not. There are species of worms that have similar light sensitive cells at the bottom of a shallow cup. We have the chambered nautilus that has a cup that begins to fold over on itself creating a sort of pinhole camera, a lensless eye that fills with water. Every step toward the modern vertebrate eye can be broken down into smaller steps that have useful functionality. The eye is not irreducibly complex. 


> I like to pick the Bacterial flagellum:
> I wont bore with alot of the information but ill give a summary, if you dont already know what it is then *Google it.*
> Its basically a motor that spins at 100,000 RPM and only needs a quarter of one stop to fully stop and turn at a 100,000 RPM in the other direction. this motor is so precise and so elegantly and efficiently{most efficient machine in the world is what Harverd labled it} designed that it is impossible for something like it that is at sub-cell level to evolve out of random not to mention it has a drive shaft and a propeller and a crank and a starter and a motor , and not to mention that it* CANNOT EXIST unless ALL its functions and parts are present to start with *and i can go on and on. so when u see an F1 car or a jet n the highly complex engine you know that it is a product of design but when u see something that puts an f1 and jet engine to shame then no its a product of a series of mistakes. you can put that all in the words of fred hoyle: "A junkyard contains all the bits and pieces of a Boeing 747, dismembered and in disarray. A whirlwind happens to blow through the yard. What is the chance that after its passage a fully assembled 747, ready to fly, will be found standing there? So small as to be negligible, even if a tornado were to blow through enough junkyards to fill the whole Universe".


Don't worry, I understand more than you might think since I have advanced degrees in biological sciences. 
Funny, if you google evolution of flagella you get many links explaining exactly the opposite of what you claim. 
Your argument is not new, it is hundreds of years old. Darwin knew about Paley's teleological argument (argument from design) and addressed it in _Origin of Species. _Like the OP, I question whether you have read it or any other book on this subject like Dawkins' _The Blind Watchmaker_.
This is just a fancier version of the _appeal to incredulity. _

You make the same mistake I see many make about evolution and that is that no one thinks organisms came about by single step selection like your 747 but cumulative selection, one piece at a time. Mutations are random but natural selection is the antithesis of chance and randomness. This is the whole basis behind Darwin's discovery. 
I'll use an example from Dawkins about a monkey banging away at a typewriter for enough time will produce all of the words of Shakespeare. Let's just use one phrase from Hamlet, "methinks it is like a weasel" 
The chance of getting the phrase of 28 letters correct at once is 1 in 27 to the power of 8 or about 1 in 10,000 million million million million million million. 
However, using cumulative selection where a random set of letters can be 'bred' with a chance of random error -- 'mutation' -- in the copying. If we examine the mutant nonsense phrase and choose one that is more like, however slightly, our target phrase, METHINKS IT IS LIKE A WEASEL. Subsequent generations of phrases will begin to look more our goal. A computer program can be run to simulate this and the target will be reached in less than 100 'generations.' 
Of course this is simplistic and partially incorrect as natural selection is not goal oriented. This does however explain the power of cumulative selection over the single step selection mischaracterization that you attributed to evolution.

[youtube]CFt8YhU7C5A[/youtube]


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 2, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Sorry to break it to you but the big bang created the stars, Therfore the big bang created every element, supposedly.
> The scientist who I quote saying luck,luck,luck is one of the greatest scientific minds on earth
> aka Stephen Hawking.


 The stars are certainly the result of the big bang but the stars did not form until a very long time after the big bang. You are using reductionism to the extreme. My computer was built from elements created in stars that formed because our universe came into existence. That must mean the big bang creates computers...
Is it that difficult for you to see how stellar formation is a separate idea than the origin of the universe itself? Can you not see how it's possible to understand stellar and planetary formation without even knowing how the initial starting conditions came about? That's like saying that chemists must understand where the initial hydrogen and helium came from (let alone know that those were the only elements in existence initially) in order for their chemical and atomic theory to make sense, ridiculous.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 2, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Since you've heard him specifically say the word luck, I challenge you to post a link, sentence, reference, ANYTHING official where Stephen Hawking himself used "luck" in the manner you are suggesting.



Go and rent Into the Universe :How everything was Created. Its a new special by stephen hawking that premiered a few weeks ago. I shit you not, he says luck this, luckily that, about fifty times, no joke.

No matter what scientist you ask, they cannot explain how everything came about without saying luck at least ten times.Im sorry but we did not get lucky time and time again, and it didnt just so happen that everything came about flawlessly by luck. 

Have you ever lost a loved one? You know that feelling of pain inside of you? Have you ever had a baby? What about that overwhelming feeling of joy and peace? 

But you dont have a soul? BS and you know it.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 2, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> The stars are certainly the result of the big bang but the stars did not form until a very long time after the big bang. You are using reductionism to the extreme. My computer was built from elements created in stars that formed because our universe came into existence. That must mean the big bang creates computers...
> Is it that difficult for you to see how stellar formation is a separate idea than the origin of the universe itself? Can you not see how it's possible to understand stellar and planetary formation without even knowing how the initial starting conditions came about? That's like saying that chemists must understand where the initial hydrogen and helium came from (let alone know that those were the only elements in existence initially) in order for their chemical and atomic theory to make sense, ridiculous.



Thats besides the point.Doesnt matter which element were talking about. Ok then lucky for us the big bang just happened to create helium or wed be shit outa luck eh?


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 2, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I misspoke. I will restate. You need to address how to determine whether something is designed or not since mere observation is *absolutely *not enough.
> There are many things in nature with various levels of complexity that have the appearance of design but were formed by geologic processes -- certain crystalline structures, pebbles sorted sorted by size on a beach, faces on rocks, etc. The reason we know they are not designed is not because we just look at them as can tell, we know because we can tell you how they were formed.
> This is no different in biology. Since we know and can explain how complex things can form from things less complex, we know they aren't designed.
> 
> ...


You see what i didnt want to do was get into a throw and catch session,
i throw information and you throw information back and it goes on and on.

since with my limited knowledge and ur vast background and academic achievements maybe you can shed a bit more light on this subject for me to have a better understanding, your talking about mutation, and in my stone age knowledge i thought that there is no reason or evidence that a simple single cell could or would be able to initiate any type of development of intelligent alien functions and systems and certainly not by accidental error, no matter the length of period of time.
And all the observable evidence of genetic copying errors and mutations does not do anything in the adding intelligent or alien department but rather produces clear defects and harmful growth.
Has there been up till this moment in time any observation of mutations within an organism that starts to create a new alien biological element or function? 

i wanted to approach this from a different point with something that is new and not an old debate thats why im holding out on any proofs or evidences. im not here to prove you wrong or to be right and throw old news, i simply have new{new to you and the others anyway} information that i thought i should present, and you can estimate it at any value or in any way.
we are all researching and coming to conclusions arnt we?

The problem with darwins theory and all the other big names in the show is that it always has to adjust to try and stay dry and to me anything that can change direction and shift once is untrustworthy.

I wont get into another one ill get onto my point quick.
simple English questions and no need for long and complicated play it safe questions, this isnt a mouse trap.

1-Do you think the truth is always concealed by governments/ groups etc..?

2-If i got a machine that no one has tested before and no one has seen, and asked who do you think can explain to you this type of machine and its function?

3-if you want to ask a question about a subject where do you go?
lets say you want to ask about making a cake, where do you go to? barber? shoe maker? no you go to a chef or a cake factory right? if you agree on this then ill move on

i hope you understand the simple English im speaking.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 2, 2010)

Luck, as in, if things had gone a different way, our resulting existents would be altered or impossible. Is the flower lucky that as a seed it was infected by beneficial fungi and bacteria and sufficient moisture and nutrients are present, while the seed 30 feet away landed on concrete? No. Unless you ask the living flower! But actually it's just the way shit turned out. For us. And when you look at an eagle, that's how it turned out for them, Etc. It's quite simple, really. Why do growers in certain regions deal with Mildew issues, while others in other areas deal with mites? Because the environment is right. There doesn't need to be some magical plan. That's comforting, but absent. It is what it is. A rock in space subjected to the right combinations and life started. SIMPLE, if you THINK about it...


----------



## bajafox (Jun 2, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Go and rent Into the Universe :How everything was Created. Its a new special by stephen hawking that premiered a few weeks ago. I shit you not, he says luck this, luckily that, about fifty times, no joke.
> 
> No matter what scientist you ask, they cannot explain how everything came about without saying luck at least ten times.Im sorry but we did not get lucky time and time again, and it didnt just so happen that everything came about flawlessly by luck.
> 
> ...


WTF does any of that have to do with the discussion? All I can say is I feel sorry for your kids, they will grow up naive to the real world believing in something that doesn't really exist. _God help us all....lol_


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 3, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Luck, as in, if things had gone a different way, our resulting existents would be altered or impossible. Is the flower lucky that as a seed it was infected by beneficial fungi and bacteria and sufficient moisture and nutrients are present, while the seed 30 feet away landed on concrete? No. Unless you ask the living flower! But actually it's just the way shit turned out. For us. And when you look at an eagle, that's how it turned out for them, Etc. It's quite simple, really. Why do growers in certain regions deal with Mildew issues, while others in other areas deal with mites? Because the environment is right. There doesn't need to be some magical plan. That's comforting, but absent. It is what it is. A rock in space subjected to the right combinations and life started. SIMPLE, if you THINK about it...


 Exactly. Do you feel lucky that you were born without major deformities? Do you feel lucky you were born at all? Sure, I can feel lucky that I exist at all and that existence is certainly owed to a universe that formed that could create life. I feel lucky that if I were to exist that I live in this time, in this country where I have freedoms and we have scientific enlightenment. I feel lucky I wasn't born into poverty in Africa. There's luck everyday in our lives. Why should luck bother you so much Haze? 
I think Haze you're confusing a scientist's personal perspective with scientific theory.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 3, 2010)

My argument against irreducible complexity is simple, "Mustn't a watchmaker where his own watch."

I wanted to point out the fallacies in most of these posts but a simple self-defining quote is much nicer in my opinion.

Peace


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Exactly. Do you feel lucky that you were born without major deformities? Do you feel lucky you were born at all? Sure, I can feel lucky that I exist at all and that existence is certainly owed to a universe that formed that could create life. I feel lucky that if I were to exist that I live in this time, in this country where I have freedoms and we have scientific enlightenment. I feel lucky I wasn't born into poverty in Africa. There's luck everyday in our lives. Why should luck bother you so much Haze?
> I think Haze you're confusing a scientist's personal perspective with scientific theory.


 would be great if you could reply to my previous post as im interested in information on the subject i asked about and since u are in that field i was kinda hoping you could shed some light on an answer.
thx.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 3, 2010)

bajafox said:


> WTF does any of that have to do with the discussion? All I can say is I feel sorry for your kids, they will grow up naive to the real world believing in something that doesn't really exist. _God help us all....lol_


Thats exactley how your kids will be raised, believeing that some big bang created a magical pink primordial stew that created all life. Poor damn kids being brainwashed into thinking they have no soul and their life is accidental. Sounds like the beginning of a miserable life for your kids.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 3, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Luck, as in, if things had gone a different way, our resulting existents would be altered or impossible. Is the flower lucky that as a seed it was infected by beneficial fungi and bacteria and sufficient moisture and nutrients are present, while the seed 30 feet away landed on concrete? No. Unless you ask the living flower! But actually it's just the way shit turned out. For us. And when you look at an eagle, that's how it turned out for them, Etc. It's quite simple, really. Why do growers in certain regions deal with Mildew issues, while others in other areas deal with mites? Because the environment is right. There doesn't need to be some magical plan. That's comforting, but absent. It is what it is. A rock in space subjected to the right combinations and life started. SIMPLE, if you THINK about it...


Really? A magical pink promordial stew? A series of lucky events that just so happened to occur flawlessly in order to create and sustain life? uhhmm. no you are terribly mistaken if you think this is simple. In the beginning god created the heavens and the earth dumbass.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Really? A magical pink promordial stew? A series of lucky events that just so happened to occur flawlessly in order to create and sustain life? uhhmm. no you are terribly mistaken if you think this is simple. In the beginning god created the heavens and the earth dumbass.


 you, sir, are the dumbass.





dickdasterdly666 said:


> wont get into another one ill get onto my point quick.
> simple English questions and no need for long and complicated play it safe questions, this isnt a mouse trap.
> 
> 1-Do you think the truth is always concealed by governments/ groups etc..?
> ...


 i wanna play. 

1) Not always, sometimes. Most (if not all) conspiracy theories are so vast they are unprovable.
2) Thats the same as me claiming to have a pink talking unicorn but i can only convey its messages. But I would say you, hypothetically, or one of the leading scienctists in your field of operations.
3) Yes.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Thats exactley how your kids will be raised, believeing that some big bang created a magical pink primordial stew that created all life. Poor damn kids being brainwashed into thinking they have no soul and their life is accidental. Sounds like the beginning of a miserable life for your kids.


Hahahha, cool, maybe our kids can play together since they'll be exactly the same according to you, lol


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> you, sir, are the dumbass.
> 
> View attachment 973402
> 
> ...


1) fair enough. some more than others i suppose.
2)hehe, how about the manufacturer or the designer or etc.. i think that you meant that when you said one of the leading scientists. unless im wrong?
3)good.

So my "Claim" is that i have in my possession a type of encyclopedia that is centuries old and i have inside it all the solutions to all mankind's problems and on top of that i have FACTUAL scientific evidence and im not talking about something like A bee produces honey. more along the lines of a vastly detailed description of very complex subjects that only with the aid of advanced technological equipment.
like grave details about the water cycle and clouds and lightning, step by step of embryonic development, the design of mountains and their function, origin of the universe, cerebrum, about the seas and rivers and the barriers between them, the deep sea and darkness and waves over each other in the sea which can only be studied in salinity changes or temp etc... those are amongst many. and my last claim is that this book is FLAWLESS. not even one grammatical mistake or one contradiction and is capable of clearing all types of hate and racism and preserving equality.


Now lets say my Claim is a FACT.{imagine lol} 
do you think that the corrupt people in power these days would let me publish this encyclopedia for the whole world to see and benefit from? even if it means they be stripped of their powers and arrogant seats and corruption and money theft?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Really? A magical pink promordial stew? A series of lucky events that just so happened to occur flawlessly in order to create and sustain life? uhhmm. no you are terribly mistaken if you think this is simple. In the beginning god created the heavens and the earth dumbass.


Promordial is spelled primordial , and you didn't even capitalize GOD, and dumb ass is two words! Sorry I'm a dumb ass...


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 3, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> You see what i didnt want to do was get into a throw and catch session,
> i throw information and you throw information back and it goes on and on.


What exactly did you expect? 



> since with my limited knowledge and ur vast background and academic achievements maybe you can shed a bit more light on this subject for me to have a better understanding, your talking about mutation, and in my stone age knowledge i thought that there is no reason or evidence that a simple single cell could or would be able to initiate any type of development of intelligent alien functions and systems and certainly not by accidental error, no matter the length of period of time.


Not quite sure what you mean by intelligent alien functions and systems. Unless mutations occur in the germ cells (ovum and sperm in sexually reproducing beings), the traits that mutations change will not be passed down.


> And all the observable evidence of genetic copying errors and mutations does not do anything in the adding intelligent or alien department but rather produces clear defects and harmful growth.
> Has there been up till this moment in time any observation of mutations within an organism that starts to create a new alien biological element or function?


Most mutations are either harmful or neutral. There are certainly some that are beneficial. Examples of new function would be the nylonase producing bacteria that is the result of a change in the genome (apparently a frame shift mutation but that is still debated) to create an enzyme that can digest a synthetic product that has only existed since the 1930's. We have found close to 500 frame shift mutations in humans as compared to chimpanzees. 

i wanted to approach this from a different point with something that is new and not an old debate thats why im holding out on any proofs or evidences. im not here to prove you wrong or to be right and throw old news, i simply have new{new to you and the others anyway} information that i thought i should present, and you can estimate it at any value or in any way.
we are all researching and coming to conclusions arnt we?


> The problem with darwins theory and all the other big names in the show is that it always has to adjust to try and stay dry and to me anything that can change direction and shift once is untrustworthy.


I already discussed this in my first reply to you, did you read it? Every discipline in science is subject to modification when new evidence comes to light. This is not a liability, it is what makes science so strong. Mistakes get weeded out in favor of better or more complete ideas. Newton was generally correct on his mechanics of motion but Einstein showed it was incomplete and that Newtonian equations were wrong at velocities approaching the speed of light and strong gravity. Newtonian physics wasn't overturned but was updated and refined to cover situations that Newton never observed. Darwin had to be updated to include the new science of genetics, which added some twists but basically confirmed and supported natural selection. Every new discovery has a chance to falsify a scientific theory but when 150 years go by and every new piece of evidence supports a theory rather than falsifies it, the theory becomes even stronger with a higher level of confidence. 


> I wont get into another one ill get onto my point quick.
> simple English questions and no need for long and complicated play it safe questions, this isnt a mouse trap.
> 
> 1-Do you think the truth is always concealed by governments/ groups etc..? Not always but generally if it will benefit them enough and they think they can get away with it.
> ...


Where are you going with these questions?


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What exactly did you expect?
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean by intelligent alien functions and systems. Unless mutations occur in the germ cells (ovum and sperm in sexually reproducing beings), the traits that mutations change will not be passed down. Most mutations are either harmful or neutral. There are certainly some that are beneficial. Examples of new function would be the nylonase producing bacteria that is the result of a change in the genome (apparently a frame shift mutation but that is still debated) to create an enzyme that can digest a synthetic product that has only existed since the 1930's. We have found close to 500 frame shift mutations in humans as compared to chimpanzees.
> 
> ...


intelligent alien functions and systems: as in complex functions and systems that evolved with no prior encoding or information for building certain structures and systems. 

thats not my point anyway, and i understand that science has to be refined all the time, like they used to think the moon had its own light and later figured otherwise etc... which to me means that science is nothing to cling onto as the definite truth as its flawed, especially when you look back at history and see all the scientific mishaps of the past, oh we thought it did so but know we know otherwise. so to me science is a great thing but its nothing that i can cling on too firmly.
A.Einstein. science without religion is lame, religion without science is blind.
i think that's a great statement. 

anyway forget all that for a minute, i dont want to take your time but im trying to just draw a few things into light, if they help great if they dont then its ok too.
everyone is entitled to their own stance.

1) fair enough. some more than others i suppose.
2)hehe, how about the manufacturer or the designer or etc.. i think that you meant that anyway with what u suggested . unless im wrong?
3)good then we agree on all that.

So my "Claim" is that i have in my possession a type of encyclopedia that is centuries old and i have inside it all the solutions to all mankind's problems and on top of that i have FACTUAL scientific evidence and im not talking about something like A bee produces honey. more along the lines of a vastly detailed description of very complex subjects that only with the aid of advanced technological equipment would be able to be explained.
Great detail about the water cycle and clouds and lightning, step by step of embryonic development, the design of mountains and their function, origin of the universe, cerebrum, about the seas and rivers and the barriers between them, the deep sea and darkness and waves over each other in the sea which can only be studied in salinity changes or temp..., the big bang, origin of life and so on those are amongst many. and my last claim is that this book is FLAWLESS. not even one grammatical mistake and not once scientific mistake or one contradiction and is capable of clearing all types of hate and racism and preserving equality.

Now lets say my Claim is a FACT.{imagine lol} 
do you think that the corrupt people in power these days would let me publish this encyclopedia for the whole world to see and benefit from? even if it means they be stripped of their powers and arrogant seats and corruption and money theft and that billionaires cannot be billionaires anymore and the end to hunger in every corner on the globe? keep in mind how much something like this would be damagingly against government policies, politics in general and the most powerful and influential people on earth.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 3, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Promordial is spelled primordial , and you didn't even capitalize GOD, and dumb ass is two words! Sorry I'm a dumb ass...




hmmm. that figures the only thing you have to argue is my punctuation, grammer, and spelling, Since you have no argument for why we got lucky over and over and over again.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 3, 2010)

Please go rent and watch into the universe, then tell me that you believe in the big bang. Every scientist who tries to state this as a fact cannot do so without saying luck, luck, luck. The complexity of dna, and the entire process of life is not possible just by chance. It didnt just so happen genius.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Please go rent and watch into the universe, then tell me that you believe in the big bang. Every scientist who tries to state this as a fact cannot do so without saying luck, luck, luck. The complexity of dna, and the entire process of life is not possible just by chance. *It didnt just so happen genius*.


It took 7 whole days right?



> Genesis 1:2-2:10 (New International Version)
> 
> 2 Now the earth was [a] formless and empty, darkness was over the surface of the deep, and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters.
> 
> ...


*


This is your argument on how the world was created correct?*


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 3, 2010)

Its pretty sad that gods own children do everything in their power to disprove god, only to gain the notion that our life is accidental and we are soulless. Maybe you guys should stop living in family guy cartoons. Must you latch on to other peoples stupidity just to feel cool and fit in? You all admit that you are unsure of how everything came about, yet you are 100% positive that god doesent exist. How can you be so sure if you cannot even prove the big bang as a fact.Just to let you know the big bang is still a theory and it always will be until the day all life parishes from earth.

#1 you cannot prove it.

#2 you never will be able to.

#3 scientists have made fools of themselves time and time again.


How are you so sure that god was'nt responsible for the big bang?
Is there physical proof? No.
Will there ever be? No

It all comes down to your realization that we have souls that need to be fulfilled.
Have you ever tried to do anything to benefit your life?

Guess what that is your soul trying to fulfill itslef. If not youre life would be a hell of alot different.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 3, 2010)

bajafox said:


> It took 7 whole days right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont go by the bible.IF the bible never existed I would feel the same way. 
It doesent matter how the hell it happened, I am not dumbshit enough to believe that the entire universe is accidental.
We have a purpose, we have souls.

Dont believe me? Then why the hell do you feel the need to disprove god? That is strictly your soul wanting to fulfill itself genius.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 3, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Now lets say my Claim is a FACT.{imagine lol}
> do you think that the corrupt people in power these days would let me publish this encyclopedia for the whole world to see and benefit from? even if it means they be stripped of their powers and arrogant seats and corruption and money theft and that billionaires cannot be billionaires anymore and the end to hunger in every corner on the globe? keep in mind how much something like this would be damagingly against government policies, politics in general and the most powerful and influential people on earth.


 I'm not sure how such a book would be so threatening to politicians. I also don't see how anyone in power can stop the spread of information in a society like we have today so i think they would have no say in whether it was published or not. Thankfully we live in a time when the free exchange of ideas is valued (unless it is a depiction of Mohammad in a cartoon). 

can I ask what this has to do with our current discussion?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I dont go by the bible.IF the bible never existed I would feel the same way.
> It doesent matter how the hell it happened, I am not dumbshit enough to believe that the entire universe is accidental.
> We have a purpose, we have souls.
> 
> Dont believe me? Then why the hell do you feel the need to disprove god? That is strictly your soul wanting to fulfill itself genius.


No, you believe a magical, invisible being existed before anything else existed including time, spoke everything into existence for the sole purpose of bringing into existence humans 13 billion years later so that he would have company? He did this all for us but also created billions upon billions of other stars with enormous amounts of empty space all inhospitable to life, but he did it for us. 
Yep, makes perfect sense.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Its pretty sad that gods own children do everything in their power to disprove god, only to gain the notion that our life is accidental and we are soulless. Maybe you guys should stop living in family guy cartoons. Must you latch on to other peoples stupidity just to feel cool and fit in? You all admit that you are unsure of how everything came about, yet you are 100% positive that god doesent exist. How can you be so sure if you cannot even prove the big bang as a fact.Just to let you know the big bang is still a theory and it always will be until the day all life parishes from earth.
> 
> #1 you cannot prove it.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------
im not going against you on anything else, but the big bang did happen actually but we just dont know the correct conditions that took place during it taking place.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

Im getting there pardon me for the diversion.
well if you know about politics you should know its a load of crap. they are the biggest liers in the business and they will use all the money for their leisure and they will happily kill thousands of innocent people in wars around the world and will never feel guilty about it + they control the media{as in the government} which can be used to do wonders.
so now imagine what that book would do, first there will be no more fighting around the world. which means no more weapons manufacturing/exporting/distributing/selling which means no more war in the world which means they lose all power and money and lifestyle and so on.

lol funny you mentioned Mohammad{pbu}.
You see you find it hard to see how a book of this caliber can escape detection but your really underestimating the weight of the ones in power that can do brilliant wonders.
you see lets say my claim is that book is called the Koran. do you still find it difficult to understand how a book of that caliber that was recited by an unlettered man could be lying undetected?
you wouldnt go to a scientist and ask about scripture or to a preacher for quantum physics? so why take what an english channel is saying or to what Hillary Clinton has to say about the matter? {Jihad school= lol kills me everytime}
so where do you go?


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> can I ask what this has to do with our current discussion?


Sorry forgot to address that, My point is that we all have different views in life and we come from all types of walks, 
and we research and seek knowledge and share different ideas. "IF" there was a god, would you not want to know what he is and what he is like? i mean especially as someone interested in science. and now im telling you if you believe i no god thats fine, but as you know already about Christianity would you not get tickled to want to find out what the other 1.6billion{and growing at a phenomenal rate} are talking about? thats all im saying.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Its pretty sad that *god*s own children do everything in their power to disprove god, only to gain the notion that our life is accidental and we are soulless. Maybe you guys should stop living in family guy cartoons. Must you latch on to other peoples stupidity just to feel cool and fit in? You all admit that you are unsure of how everything came about, yet you are 100% positive that god doesent exist. How can you be so sure if you cannot even prove the big bang as a fact.Just to let you know the big bang is still a theory and it always will be until the day all life parishes from earth.


Well it's obvious now that you're just a troll trying to get a rise out of people, you have nothing intelligent to say whatsoever to back up any of your statements. 

By the way, I am not religious by any means but I do respect religions and always capitalize "his" name.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Well it's obvious now that you're just a troll trying to get a rise out of people, you have nothing intelligent to say whatsoever to back up any of your statements.
> 
> By the way, I am not religious by any means but I do respect religions and always capitalize "his" name.


Great, thank you for your thoughts and feelings and im sorry you think im trolling to get a rise out of people.
Super, your perfect im not in fact im far below you.


----------



## andar (Jun 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by bajafox  
Well it's obvious now that you're just a troll trying to get a rise out of people, you have nothing intelligent to say whatsoever to back up any of your statements. 



have you read the very first post of this thread? this whole damn thread is just trying to get a rise out of people. its hilarious this thread is so long. have fun with this never ending never provable topic.


----------



## bajafox (Jun 3, 2010)

I just started reading this keyboard vomit a few days ago...


----------



## bajafox (Jun 3, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Great, thank you for your thoughts and feelings and im sorry you think im trolling to get a rise out of people.
> *Super, your perfect im not in fact im far below you*.


Knowing that right there my friend is the first step to your new life.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

Im Delighted.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

we arnt talking about this topic anymore, if you bothered to go through the last few pages you could have understood where we are.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 3, 2010)

andar said:


> Originally Posted by bajafox
> Well it's obvious now that you're just a troll trying to get a rise out of people, you have nothing intelligent to say whatsoever to back up any of your statements.
> 
> 
> ...


 we arnt talking about this topic anymore, if you bothered to go through the last few pages you could have understood where we are.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> hmmm. that figures the only thing you have to argue is my punctuation, grammer, and spelling, Since you have no argument for why we got lucky over and over and over again.


Like you do...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> I dont go by the bible.IF the bible never existed I would feel the same way.


BULL-SHIT , bullshit, BULLSHIT, bullshit, BULLSHIT...Are you a bored Atheist just trying to get a rise? I would LMAO!!!


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 3, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Great, thank you for your thoughts and feelings and im sorry you think im trolling to get a rise out of people.
> Super, your perfect im not in fact im far below you.


 was referring to ezah /worst theist ever


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 3, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> hmmm. that figures the only thing you have to argue is my punctuation, grammer, and spelling, Since you have no argument for why we got lucky over and over and over again.


420ezah: In this thread you've talked down to people for not being as smart/educated as you are. You called a guy stupid for just having a GED. You've bragged about being a college grad. You've claimed to only read the bible in its original, ancient languages. Basically, you seem to think of yourself as some super-genius, master linguist... yet, you barely have the grasp on grammar and spelling of a 10 yr. old. Personally, I think your puffed up claims are nothing but bullshit.

(Yes, I know I'm going totally OT. But this thread has become pointless anyway).


----------



## the seedman (Jun 3, 2010)

its like i keep saying

if your a bible bashing christian then you should be in church not a weed related site like this, if your a pot smoker, then your church is in you cubboard next to a 400watt hps


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 4, 2010)

"(Yes, I know I'm going totally OT. But this thread has become pointless anyway)."

[youtube]HdUeVAkzEas[/youtube]


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 4, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> was referring to ezah /worst theist ever


 lol thx for bringing that to my attention, i might have been in a bit of a haze that i didnt notice.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 4, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> [youtube]HdUeVAkzEas[/youtube]


 thats quite funny, mahna-mahna.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 4, 2010)

[video]http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/oil-ticker/video.html[/video]

Yay for "GOD"'s master invention!


----------



## Justabloke (Jun 4, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there


Wow yer not terribly talented at public speaking are you?? I don't think you're seeking an answer as much as you making a point you passionately believe in. To give you my answer to your sedu-question...

The reason I don't believe there is a god is simple. No "loving" "vengeful" "god" would cause or ALLOW alllllllll the pain in the world! My mother had many medical issues. Her largest (which MMJ would have helped) was MS. I would sit and watch her legs jus go crazy in spasms! The pain had to be unimaginable! 

Tell me this...how would your god allow this to happen to any one of his "creatures". This isn't a case of free will. This is a case of your god saying "hahaha BITCH suffer"! Suffer she did. By the time she died a few years ago her sprit was broken and mind warped (which explains me LOL) 

The big bang has been proven and is the accepted baseline for the universe. Religion, however, has no proven track record other than religious people saying "oh there IS a god, I just know it." In fact, religious people can't even agree on religion both domestically and worldwide. Christianity is only a small part of the world's religious community.

Lastly, I am not "ignorant." I am very intellegent and if you watch my posts you will see this. If you must fault me fault me for what is real...like my BIG fucking mouth! ROFL

j


----------



## Justabloke (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh and put this in yer pipe and smoke it...

I don't tell you what you must and must not be. *I accept you for you*...please afford me the same respect.

da bloke


----------



## the seedman (Jun 5, 2010)

mahna na mah, animal is the greatest of all mupet creations


----------



## undertheice (Jun 6, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> (Yes, I know I'm going totally OT. But this thread has become pointless anyway).


did this thread have a topic? i thought it was just a place to store burned out brain cells and broken bongs.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 6, 2010)

undertheice said:


> did this thread have a topic? i thought it was just a place to store burned out brain cells and broken bongs.


I think the TOPIC was, "Look at the world through a kaleidoscope, it's more fun this way."


----------



## undertheice (Jun 6, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> I think the TOPIC was, "Look at the world through a kaleidoscope, it's more fun this way."


hey, i'm all for fun. maybe i'll give it a try, mescaline was getting a bit tiresome.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 8, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> BULL-SHIT , bullshit, BULLSHIT, bullshit, BULLSHIT...Are you a bored Atheist just trying to get a rise? I would LMAO!!!



Unlike you I have eyes and see the world as it is.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 8, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Unlike you I have eyes and see the world as it is.


NO! You don't see, you accept others views as your own. You claim to have "Original Ideas" about GOD, but you don't. If you expect me to believe that you "arrived" at these conclusions through investigation, you have insulted me more than any one else on this thread! Be honest about your education and religious experience. "I don't follow the Bible."?!?! If you feel overwhelmed by this universe and arrived at the conclusion that there is "Something" out there, I can and will respect that. But don't try and illuminate your standpoint as original or unique....It's not. I'm not saying YOU are not unique, but your views on the universe, are in no way original...

And you DON'T see the world as it is, you see much more! I SEE THE WORLD AS IT IS! I see the flower, and the bee. I see them for what they are, not what I want them to be. I don't twist my observations to serve my convictions...Any HONEST theist will tell you it is impossible to recognize evidence in an unbiased manner. It violates your faith to consider an existence without GOD, so all evidence either supports a GOD (Good Luck), or doesn't. But if a theist was to admit evidence contrary to his beliefs, he would instantaneously be an Agnostic!!! So you can't see the world for JUST what it is. You MUST add magic, or you are NOT a theist!!! Step right up, pick one, pick one, everyone's a winner, don't be shy son!

Don't cry and call me names, just explain how you see JUST THE WORLD, JUST THE UNIVERSE, or JUST anything, without adding GOD's work in your head...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 13, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> NO! You don't see, you accept others views as your own. You claim to have "Original Ideas" about GOD, but you don't. If you expect me to believe that you "arrived" at these conclusions through investigation, you have insulted me more than any one else on this thread! Be honest about your education and religious experience. "I don't follow the Bible."?!?! If you feel overwhelmed by this universe and arrived at the conclusion that there is "Something" out there, I can and will respect that. But don't try and illuminate your standpoint as original or unique....It's not. I'm not saying YOU are not unique, but your views on the universe, are in no way original...
> 
> And you DON'T see the world as it is, you see much more! I SEE THE WORLD AS IT IS! I see the flower, and the bee. I see them for what they are, not what I want them to be. I don't twist my observations to serve my convictions...Any HONEST theist will tell you it is impossible to recognize evidence in an unbiased manner. It violates your faith to consider an existence without GOD, so all evidence either supports a GOD (Good Luck), or doesn't. But if a theist was to admit evidence contrary to his beliefs, he would instantaneously be an Agnostic!!! So you can't see the world for JUST what it is. You MUST add magic, or you are NOT a theist!!! Step right up, pick one, pick one, everyone's a winner, don't be shy son!
> 
> Don't cry and call me names, just explain how you see JUST THE WORLD, JUST THE UNIVERSE, or JUST anything, without adding GOD's work in your head...


You see that flower that grew 100x what it used to be because the seed was exposed to water? You see that bee that also came about the same way scavenging for that flower that just happened to yield pollen? Why does everything just so happen work together flawlessly? You athiest think that nature is not for you but against you, it is a cold harsh unforgiving thing right? Wrong, nature is there for us, it yeilds fruits, vegetables, and medicine specifically for all life on earth to survive. Do you honestly believe that everything just so happened to exist perfectly? No sorry to break it to you but the almighty creator put it here for us living creatures specifically (Not just for us but for every living creature on earth)

I had these beliefs before I even cracked the bible open. It is just too hard to ignore the obvious. When I grew up I heared the official story for why life exist, you know the whole big bang theory. Like i said in my earlier posts it is impossible to believe with all the luck and chance that must be mentioned when telling this fairytale. Then they come saying that there is a peice missing that scientist have not been able to find.

Anyway, there is too many question marks and unsurities for me to believe this fairytale, even if i wanted to I have had too many experiences with god to deny it. You see that herb in your pocket? guess what? Jah made the herb for man.
Do you see that beautiful cannabis plant? You are a complete moronic fool if you cannot realize that it was put here by the almighty creator.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You athiest think that nature is not for you but against you, it is a cold harsh unforgiving thing right? Wrong, nature is there for us, it yeilds fruits, vegetables, and medicine specifically for all life on earth to survive. Do you honestly believe that everything just so happened to exist perfectly?


What an ego. Either nature, and the universe, are here just for you, or to be against you? I hate to break it to you, but most of nature (and the universe) doesn't give a shit about you. If living things care about anything, it's reproducing.



420ezah420 said:


> When I grew up I heared the official story for why life exist, you know the whole big bang theory.


Are you still sticking with the 'college grad, master linguist' story?!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 13, 2010)

tl;dr...

The OP is an exceptional troll ;]

If there is a god, he is either not omnipotent, not all powerful or he is the most sadistic entity ever created...


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 13, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You see that flower that grew 100x what it used to be because the seed was exposed to water? You see that bee that also came about the same way scavenging for that flower that just happened to yield pollen? Why does everything just so happen work together flawlessly? You athiest think that nature is not for you but against you, it is a cold harsh unforgiving thing right? Wrong, nature is there for us, it yeilds fruits, vegetables, and medicine specifically for all life on earth to survive. Do you honestly believe that everything just so happened to exist perfectly? No sorry to break it to you but the almighty creator put it here for us living creatures specifically (Not just for us but for every living creature on earth)
> 
> I had these beliefs before I even cracked the bible open. It is just too hard to ignore the obvious. When I grew up I heared the official story for why life exist, you know the whole big bang theory. Like i said in my earlier posts it is impossible to believe with all the luck and chance that must be mentioned when telling this fairytale. Then they come saying that there is a peice missing that scientist have not been able to find.
> 
> ...


I will give you parts of that and let you discover others. I love every moment and embrace it as my last, kind of like a hunter; I wait hungry and patient. Nature is everything including the things that run through your mind, a mind which seems to be extremely fragmented. Nature works seemingly flawlessly because of hundreds of thousands, maybe billions, of years of slow and persistent tweaking, but even still we experience influxes of various species, disease and weather patterns, so nature still exhibits chaoticism.

Think about sex, you create life in an incredibly joyous union. If it wasn't as rewarding, or even painful, do you think a species would have survived? At every level of creationist doctrine a logician is there to steer the herd back on path.

Now if the creator created all this, are we talking about the anthropomorphic man in the clouds, or a source of all being and reality, which I could at some level understand(the eternal toa, or the one(eg. the universe))? But no matter what science is our best tool to gaze at the scope of existence. Even if there are too many "unsurities", what makes a book full of provable fallacies better?

Science also states that there may be an infinite amount of universes and each representing a different quantum state, many worlds interpretation, so literally everything exists in every possible state always. And Big Bang can't work without quantum physics, and quantum physics can't work without numbers and numbers, whether they can quantify reality, are all we have to work with in this unknowable world. 

So recite this to yourself daily like I have when I read it above my bed, "Wisdom is knowing I am nothing, love is knowing I am everything; and between the two my life moves." ----Sufi poet.

Peace


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 13, 2010)

"For me, it is far better to grasp the Universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring." - Carl Sagan

That is all.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 14, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You see that flower that grew 100x what it used to be because the seed was exposed to water? You see that bee that also came about the same way scavenging for that flower that just happened to yield pollen? Why does everything just so happen work together flawlessly? You athiest think that nature is not for you but against you, it is a cold harsh unforgiving thing right? Wrong, nature is there for us, it yeilds fruits, vegetables, and medicine specifically for all life on earth to survive. Do you honestly believe that everything just so happened to exist perfectly.


 Ignoring for a minute some of the very imperfect things we see in nature, all you do here is make an argument from personal incredulity. Just because you fine awe and don't understand intricacies in nature, you attribute everything to a supernatural power. This is what ancient man did before they had the tools to understand nature. 

So, have any other proof besides your personal feelings?


----------



## sniklefritzz (Jun 14, 2010)

i cant believe this thread is still going, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Ignoring for a minute some of the very imperfect things we see in nature, all you do here is make an argument from personal incredulity. Just because you fine awe and don't understand intricacies in nature, you attribute everything to a supernatural power. This is what ancient man did before they had the tools to understand nature.
> 
> So, have any other proof besides your personal feelings?


I wouldn't say that ancient man did not understand nature. Previous civilizations that built pyramids and made extremely high tech Aerodynamic boats among many other things we still cant grasp, knew perfectly about nature and even more so i think in that itself they respected nature.
and besides Atheism has been around for thousands of years as a Pagan religion, so its nothing new, it was just reintroduced in our time and people got sucked in, and i agree that it gives a person a feeling of power and superiority and that is what is attractive about it. when Atheists think that there is no creator that is part of their faith/religion.

So just as you talk to the christian and say that he is basing his info on personal feelings, you would be doing the same.
Just as you would tell the christian that the bible is written by men and is full of contradictions therefore they shouldn't believe in it, but they still do, is effectively the same with Atheists when they block all misshapes, contradictions and uncertainty's and put them behind in order to practice their faith.

In these circumstances if you provide 1000's of proofs to them, they will still reject them. so there is no point.
the only way to solve this is to come to terms on common ground. 
Humans don't even know why we yawn which is such a small issue, they don't even understand how their whole body's work and they feel superior and knowledgeable enough to deny the existence of a creator.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> I wouldn't say that ancient man did not understand nature. Previous civilizations that built pyramids and made extremely high tech Aerodynamic boats among many other things we still cant grasp, knew perfectly about nature and even more so i think in that itself they respected nature.
> and besides Atheism has been around for thousands of years as a Pagan religion, so its nothing new, it was just reintroduced in our time and people got sucked in, and i agree that it gives a person a feeling of power and superiority and that is what is attractive about it. when Atheists think that there is no creator that is part of their faith/religion.
> 
> So just as you talk to the christian and say that he is basing his info on personal feelings, you would be doing the same.
> ...


Atheism=Pagan? Oh, shit! And if you present R-E-A-L evidence to an Atheist, he/she will investigate it to the fullest, like any other evidence collected. Being an Atheist means simply that you don't arrive at conclusions unless there is substantial evidence...This is why we are skeptics! Because nothing is taken at face value, either to support or prove false the existence of Magic. There is no other common denominator! We are not organized. We do not have "Services". Just asking for a little evidence before we come to a conclusion. So far we have everything in our universe which contains NO MAGIC! Just because we haven't found all the answers does NOT mean Magic did it! THERE IS NO EVIDENCE SUPPORTING GOD. NONE. Mystery's are NOT evidence. Someone's reaction to shock is NOT evidence. Evidence, to me, are facts, supported by scientific findings. If a theory is tested by new evidence, it will be considered with an OPEN MIND. No evidence of Magic=NO MAGIC! I can collect more evidence proving YOUR existence than any one can collect proving a GOD. And that "Powerful" feeling your talking about...Where is it? I feel like an animal that will live it's life and die like every other form of life on this rock. Oh, to feel safe, and believe that this "loving Father" is there for me. It is NOT comforting to be an Atheist. TRUST ME! I grew up having entire classes turn on me and make fun of me because they couldn't understand my beliefs. People always view atheists as "this" or "that". We're just people who don't buy without evidence. PERIOD.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 14, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Atheism=Pagan? Oh, shit! And if you present R-E-A-L evidence to an Atheist, he/she will investigate it to the fullest, like any other evidence collected. Being an Atheist means simply that you don't arrive at conclusions unless there is substantial evidence...This is why we are skeptics! Because nothing is taken at face value, either to support or prove false the existence of Magic. There is no other common denominator! We are not organized. We do not have "Services". Just asking for a little evidence before we come to a conclusion. So far we have everything in our universe which contains NO MAGIC! Just because we haven't found all the answers does NOT mean Magic did it! THERE IS NO EVIDENCE SUPPORTING GOD. NONE. Mystery's are NOT evidence. Someone's reaction to shock is NOT evidence. Evidence, to me, are facts, supported by scientific findings. If a theory is tested by new evidence, it will be considered with an OPEN MIND. No evidence of Magic=NO MAGIC! I can collect more evidence proving YOUR existence than any one can collect proving a GOD. And that "Powerful" feeling your talking about...Where is it? I feel like an animal that will live it's life and die like every other form of life on this rock. Oh, to feel safe, and believe that this "loving Father" is there for me. It is NOT comforting to be an Atheist. TRUST ME! I grew up having entire classes turn on me and make fun of me because they couldn't understand my beliefs. People always view atheists as "this" or "that". We're just people who don't buy without evidence. PERIOD.


lol first of all im not attacking you in anyway and im not trying to change your views on anything, im simply talking about my personal opinion on the matter.
What you mean to say is being an atheist TO YOU PERSONALLY, "means simply that you don't arrive at conclusions unless there is substantial evidence...This is why we are skeptics!"
Because there are no rules for atheists it means you are all in your own little boats and worlds. 
Dawkins thinks humanity should follow Darwin just long enough to cast off Jesus Christ and religion as a whole etc..., then ditch Darwin in favor of following Richard Dawkins' opinion on life, the universe and everything.
*
"Evidence, to me, are facts, supported by scientific findings. If a theory is tested by new evidence, it will be considered with an OPEN MIND".*
Great im really happy you said that because ill present you with something after your reply. and see that OPEN MIND of yours that you talk about.

*
"I can collect more evidence proving YOUR existence than any one can collect proving a GOD." *
that's interesting, can you provide your evidence? and then ill provide my evidence if you haven't hopelessly crushed me with yours.

*And that "Powerful" feeling your talking about...Where is it? I feel like an animal that will live it's life and die like every other form of life on this rock. Oh, to feel safe, and believe that this "loving Father" is there for me.*
I know atheists that don't give a shit about real science or religion and dont find it necessary to follow up diverse evidence, all they needed was the initial idea to get rid of the thought of a creator even though they themselves say there might be a possibility there is a god, it gives them a feeling of power, that look im cursing god all day and doing what i want from bad to good and if there is a god he is powerless against me. If your not in that boat then your not fully submerged like others which is a positive thing i think.

*
"It is NOT comforting to be an Atheist. TRUST ME! I grew up having entire classes turn on me and make fun of me because they couldn't understand my beliefs. People always view atheists as "this" or "that". We're just people who don't buy without evidence."*
see here it is again, while YOU don't deem it comforting others may do and thats why there are so many different atheistic views today, actually in detail no two atheists share the exact same views as a whole.
all they do is compliment each other in areas they agree on and bash each other when they clash.
Tomorrow a new guy might come along and present a theory which is better than both Dawkins and Darwin and bash the both of them. Its a constant game of building bridges and bridging gaps.

lol again i say no offense just conversation. peace.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 14, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> I wouldn't say that ancient man did not understand nature. Previous civilizations that built pyramids and made extremely high tech Aerodynamic boats among many other things we still cant grasp, knew perfectly about nature and even more so i think in that itself they respected nature.


I don't know if I'd equate technological ingenuity with understanding nature. I think they did have a much closer relationship to nature than we do, but they didn't have a great understanding of how it worked beyond what they personally experienced. They saw the sun as a magic spirit. Modern religions are doing the same thing - making up stories for things that haven't been explained. I do acknowledge that there is a certain amount of faith in atheism, but it's based on a foundation of logic and extrapolation from what we do know, and have proven scientifically. There's a big difference between that and clinging to fantastic stories about magic and spirits - stories that were made up thousands of years ago by people who had very limited scientific knowledge.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> lol first of all im not attacking you in anyway and im not trying to change your views on anything, im simply talking about my personal opinion on the matter.
> What you mean to say is being an atheist TO YOU PERSONALLY, "means simply that you don't arrive at conclusions unless there is substantial evidence...This is why we are skeptics!"
> Because there are no rules for atheists it means you are all in your own little boats and worlds.
> Dawkins thinks humanity should follow Darwin just long enough to cast off Jesus Christ and religion as a whole etc..., then ditch Darwin in favor of following Richard Dawkins' opinion on life, the universe and everything.
> ...


See evidence of your existence above 

And being an Atheist IS simply that you don't arrive at conclusions unless there is substantial evidence...PERIOD. Any other views are, like you said, individualistic. I wasn't attacking you. I'm sorry you felt so. Your information was just a little...Off. And if you think that the guys having pissing contests are having fun, look a little closer.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 14, 2010)

you know what, do you mind if i start a new thread with my reply, as its going to be long. .


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 14, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> See evidence of your existence above
> 
> And being an Atheist IS simply that you don't arrive at conclusions unless there is substantial evidence...PERIOD.


To be perfectly accurate, that is the definition of skeptic. An atheist merely means NOT a theist. IOW, does not have a belief in god or gods. Buddhists are technically athesists. Young children that have not been taught about a god are atheists. Just because one is atheist does not make them a skeptic or empiricist.

It is for this reason that atheism is not a belief system nor requires any faith. One can be an atheist merely because they have never put any thought whatsoever into the subject. That hardly requires faith.

Now someone like you, me and Dawkins, certainly have thought about it and have come to the conclusion that there is insufficient evidence to accept the word of others that there is a god. That too doesn't require faith because no one is making a positive claim about the non-existence of a god. 

@ *dickdasterdly666*, this is where your conclusions fail. People aren't actively NOT believing in a god for ulterior motives like you imply, to feel powerful or whatever. An empiricist that finds evidence lacking for a worldwide deluge doesn't necessarily have an agenda to prove Genesis wrong and feel superior but is merely following the evidence. Unless you can tell us what misshapes (whatever that means), contradictions and uncertainties we are ignoring, you still FAIL.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> To be perfectly accurate, that is the definition of skeptic. An atheist merely means NOT a theist. IOW, does not have a belief in god or gods. Buddhists are technically athesists. Young children that have not been taught about a god are atheists. Just because one is atheist does not make them a skeptic or empiricist.
> 
> It is for this reason that atheism is not a belief system nor requires any faith. One can be an atheist merely because they have never put any thought whatsoever into the subject. That hardly requires faith.
> 
> ...


I agree. There was a discussion about Atheists in contrast...I do not count confused folks as Atheists AS IT APPLIES AS A DEFINITION IN THESE DAYS AND TIMES...Agnostic is the label applied to undecided folks...Atheist core value=the absence of belief that any deities exist...But I skipped a step and was explaining how one would arrive at such a belief. Dickdasterdly666 Identified Atheists as Pagan, which is INCORRECT, unless your using the CHRISTIAN definition which identifies Atheists as Heathens, which is a more appropriate term for me/us. 

So it's Mr. Heathen to you...just kidding. I'm not upset in any way, Dick. Just bewildered at your beleifs, as you are of mine


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2010)

"Just because one is atheist does not make them a skeptic or empiricist." - Mindphuk

You would think, but statistically, it's dead on! In this age, how do you come to the conclusion, even if your parents are Atheists, that there are NO deities without second guessing everyone who claims so?


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jun 14, 2010)

"Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. Is he both able, and willing? Then whence cometh evil? Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?"

-Epicurus (341 BCE)


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2010)

Bear in mind that human beings are social animals and arriving at a conclusion which is not popular requires a lot of conviction. I also find this funny; 


The Federal Bureau of Prisons does have statistics on religious
affiliations of inmates. The following are total number of
inmates per religion category:

Response Number %
---------------------------- --------
Catholic 29267 39.164%
Protestant 26162 35.008%
Muslim 5435 7.273%
American Indian 2408 3.222%
Nation 1734 2.320%
Rasta 1485 1.987%
Jewish 1325 1.773%
Church of Christ 1303 1.744%
Pentecostal 1093 1.463%
Moorish 1066 1.426%
Buddhist 882 1.180%
Jehovah Witness 665 0.890%
Adventist 621 0.831%
Orthodox 375 0.502%
Mormon 298 0.399%
Scientology 190 0.254%
Atheist 156 0.209%
Hindu 119 0.159%
Santeria 117 0.157%
Sikh 14 0.019%
Bahai 9 0.012%
Krishna 7 0.009%
---------------------------- --------
Total Known Responses 74731 100.001% (rounding to 3 digits does this)


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 14, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> "Just because one is atheist does not make them a skeptic or empiricist." - Mindphuk
> 
> You would think, but statistically, it's dead on! In this age, how do you come to the conclusion, even if your parents are Atheists, that there are NO deities without second guessing everyone who claims so?


 I agree for the most part but you did skip steps and I was mainly countering *dickdasterdly666 *claims that atheism is a faith. I was just trying to be more precise for the sake of the discussion.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 14, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I don't know if I'd equate technological ingenuity with understanding nature. I think they did have a much closer relationship to nature than we do, but they didn't have a great understanding of how it worked beyond what they personally experienced. They saw the sun as a magic spirit. Modern religions are doing the same thing - making up stories for things that haven't been explained. I do acknowledge that there is a certain amount of faith in atheism, but it's based on a foundation of logic and extrapolation from what we do know, and have proven scientifically. There's a big difference between that and clinging to fantastic stories about magic and spirits - stories that were made up thousands of years ago by people who had very limited scientific knowledge.





afrawfraw said:


> See evidence of your existence above
> 
> And being an Atheist IS simply that you don't arrive at conclusions unless there is substantial evidence...PERIOD. Any other views are, like you said, individualistic. I wasn't attacking you. I'm sorry you felt so. Your information was just a little...Off. And if you think that the guys having pissing contests are having fun, look a little closer.





afrawfraw said:


> I agree. There was a discussion about Atheists in contrast...I do not count confused folks as Atheists AS IT APPLIES AS A DEFINITION IN THESE DAYS AND TIMES...Agnostic is the label applied to undecided folks...Atheist core value=the absence of belief that any deities exist...But I skipped a step and was explaining how one would arrive at such a belief. Dickdasterdly666 Identified Atheists as Pagan, which is INCORRECT, unless your using the CHRISTIAN definition which identifies Atheists as Heathens, which is a more appropriate term for me/us.
> 
> So it's Mr. Heathen to you...just kidding. I'm not upset in any way, Dick. Just bewildered at your beleifs, as you are of mine


HEHE, no offence meant, let me finish my first point and ill get onto anything else you want after, but for now im going to be finishing my reply soon so we will see if bewildering can clime to new heights or drop dead.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I agree for the most part but you did skip steps and I was mainly countering *dickdasterdly666 *claims that atheism is a faith. I was just trying to be more precise for the sake of the discussion.


No, not really because there is no argument and I'm just typing stuff so you'll keep reading. We pretty much have an accord on this, so...Uhh...Don't drink the Kool Aid...I'm lit...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 14, 2010)

But as an Atheist it's refreshing to know I covet the true knowledge and the sheeple scramble at my feet. ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 14, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I don't know if I'd equate technological ingenuity with understanding nature. I think they did have a much closer relationship to nature than we do, but they didn't have a great understanding of how it worked beyond what they personally experienced. They saw the sun as a magic spirit. Modern religions are doing the same thing - making up stories for things that haven't been explained. I do acknowledge that there is a certain amount of faith in atheism, but it's based on a foundation of logic and extrapolation from what we do know, and have proven scientifically. There's a big difference between that and clinging to fantastic stories about magic and spirits -.


Great, i just wanted someone else to admit to the FACT that older civilizations did not have means of understanding when it came to nature, even those who were advanced technologically in ways we cant explain.

It might sound as if I just contradicted myself, but follow below so you can see why.



afrawfraw said:


> See evidence of your existence above
> 
> And being an Atheist IS simply that you don't arrive at conclusions unless there is substantial evidence...PERIOD. Any other views are, like you said, individualistic. I wasn't attacking you. I'm sorry you felt so. Your information was just a little...Off. And if you think that the guys having pissing contests are having fun, look a little closer.


 
lol, i didn't think you were attacking me i just thought my reply might have sounded like an attack so i wasnt sure.

anyway back to the subject.
just a reminder:
*afrawfraw* : 
"Just asking for a *little* evidence before we come to a conclusion."
"Mystery's are *NOT* evidence."
"Evidence, to me, are *facts*, *supported by scientific findings*."
" *If a theory is tested by new evidence*, it will be considered with an *OPEN MIND*"
"No evidence of Magic=NO MAGIC!"

lol, fair enough the evidence of me being here is the evidence that my writing was above. i agree.
and im not into any type of peeing contests so i wouldnt know.

Now.
You want to know about FACTS you say.
Im going to give you an appetiser, and if it doesnt tickle you then there is no point for more. 


=============================================================
NOTE: Allah is God in Arabic{same as Elohim in Judaism}

The sea:
*Dr. William W. Hay*, Professor of Geological Sciences at the *University of Colorado*, Boulder, Colorado, U.S.A. Formerly Dean of the Rosentiel School of Marine and Atmospheric Science at the *University of Miami*. http://www.colorado.edu/GeolSci/faculty/hay.html

With regard to partitions between different oceans, these bodies of water are not homogeneous as it might appear to us, they are in fact different seas distinguished by varying degrees of salinity, temperature and density.

In the following we can see a divider between the *Mediterranean and the Atlantic Ocean*




[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]This is the base of the Rock of Gibraltar. We can spot the coloured partition between the two bodies of water, though the naked eye cannot see it in nature. This has become possible by means of satellite photography and remote sensing techniques.
*Professor Hay* "I find it very interesting that this sort of information is in the ancient scripture of the Holy *Qur'aan*, and I have no way of knowing where they would come from, but I think it is extremely interesting that they are there and that this work is going on to discover it, the meaning of some of the passages."
.
X- Whom do you think is the original source of such information?
*Professor Hay*: "Well, I would think it must be the Divine Being!"

*He has let free the two seas meeting together: Between them is a barrier which they do not transgress. {55: 19-20}*

When the water from one sea enters the other sea, it loses its distinctive characteristic and becomes homogenized with the other water. In a way this barrier serves as a transitional homogenizing area for the two waters

The ocean is split into two main layers, the surface and deep part. The surface of the ocean is characterized by the warmth/light, the deep bydarkness.
The light ray is composed of seven colours, and when the light ray hits water, it is scattered into these seven colours.






In the above diagram we can see the colours are absorbed according to the filtration by depth.
If you are diving at 30 + feet and cut urself you would not be able to see the blood as at that point the red would have been filtered out by the layers. And so do the other colours shown.
We can see that darkness is noticed in a progression rather than all of a sudden, + darkness originates in the first place because of barriers that conceal light

*Or (the unbelievers state) is like the depths of darkness in a vast deep ocean, overwhelmed with billow topped by billow, topped by (dark) clouds: Depths of darkness, one above another: If a man stretches out his hand, he can hardly see it! For any to whom Allah does not give light, there is no light.{24:40}*
 ======================================================


*Say: The (Qur'aan) was sent down by Him who knows the secrets (that is) in the heavens and the earth... {25:6}*

*Verily in the heavens and the earth, are signs for those who believe. And in the creation of yourselves and the fact that animals are scattered (through the earth), are signs for those of assured faith. And in the alteration of night and day, and the fact that Allah sends down sustenance from the sky, and revives therewith the earth after its death, and in the change of the winds, - are signs for those that are wise. Such are the signs of Allah, which we rehearse to thee in truth: then in what exposition will they believe after Allah and his signs? 45: 3-6}*


Existence of subatomic particles

Theory of Atomism was introduced by the Greek Democritus 23 centuries ago.
And everyone after him including the Arabs used to believe the same. They thought that the atom was the smallest unit of matter.{Arabic word for atom used is Dharra, also can be pronounced Zara, Thara.} 
The below verse clearly disapproved of that

*The Unbelievers say, Never to us will come The Hour: say, Nay! But most surely, By my Lord, it will come Upon you by Him Who knows the unseen From Whom is not hidden The least little atom In the Heavens or on earth: Nor is there anything less Than that, or greater, but Is in the Record Perspicuous. *

*See you not, that Allâh sends down water (rain) from the sky, and causes it to penetrate the earth, (and then makes it to spring up) as water-springs and afterward thereby produces crops of different colours, and afterward they wither and you see them turn yellow, then He makes them dry and broken pieces. Verily, in this, is a Reminder for men of understanding.*
Its speaking about the Omniscience of God, His knowledge of everything hidden or apparent. Further it is saying that God is aware of everything, smaller or bigger than an atom.

=====================================================

Bernard Palissy was the first one to describe the water cycle in.1580 
Thales of Miletus thought that the surface mist of the sea was picked up by clouds and eventually went into land and the rained.
In prior times people did not know where underground water came from they thought that under the winds effects on the ocean thrusts the water into the interior of land, they even thought it returned through secret passages, or the great abyss.
Even since Platos time this passage has been named the Tartarus.
A great thinker of the eighteenth century called Descartes even accepted this.
Aristotles theory only prevailed in the 19 century and today we know rainwater that seeps into the cracks in the ground is the reason.
None of the above went into the great detail of the Quran.

*"He sends down rain From the sky And with it gives life to The earth after it is dead: Verily in that are Signs For those who are wise.* {30:24}
{ill leave that one with a ? for you}

*And We send down water From the sky according to (Due) measure, and We cause it To soak in the soil; And We certainly are able To drain it off (with ease).* {23:18}
*Seest thou not that Allah Sends down rain from The sky, and leads it Through springs in the earth? Then He causes to grow, Therewith, produce of various Colours.*{39:21}
The emphasis on due measure is that it is claimed that rain evaporates and drops in constant measured quantity's, which is only confirmed nowadays through technological researches. 



*And We send the fecundating winds, Then cause the rain to descend From the sky, therewith providing You with water (in abundance).* {15:22}

Hydrology of today completely agrees with the Quran on such verses. more can be found:

{7:57},{3:9}, {25:48- 49}, {13:17}, {36:34}, {50:9-11} ill stop here im sure you get the point.

===============================================================


Folding is a recently discovered fact in geology, it is responsible for the formation of mountains.
Earth has a radius around 3100 and the crust we are living on is pretty thin being anywhere between 1-30 miles, and because of that earth is highly susceptible to earthquakes. And the mountains are the ones that keep us stable because they are like pegs that holds the earths crust firm for stability otherwise we would be all over the place. 

*Have We not made The earth as a wide Expanse, And the mountains as pegs?*{78: 6-7}

*And We have set on the earth Mountains standing firm, Lest it should shake with them. *{21:31}

Earth has many broken rigid plates around 100 km in thickness. These plates float on aesthenosphere. Mountain formations happen at the border of the plates. Mountains have the strongest foundations found in nature which are up2 90kms in thickness, continental surfaces come second I think at 30+km deep and so on.


*And the mountains Hath He firmly fixed. *{79-32}

=============================================================
Also the barriers between salt and fresh water bodies:

*And made a separating bar between the two bodies Of flowing water?*{27:61}






*It is He Who has Let free the two bodies Of flowing water: One palatable and sweet, And the other salty and bitter; Yet has He Made a barrier between them, And a partition that is forbidden To be passed*.{25:53}


In *estuaries*, where fresh and salt water meet, things are different from what is found in places where two oceans meet. It has been discovered that what distinguishes *fresh from salt water* is a *pycnocline zone with a set and stable density discontinuity separating the two layers.* This zone of separation has salinity different from both types of water.


Allah is talking about an evil man that didnt allow the Prophet Muhammad {Pbuh} from praying.
*Let him beware! If he does not stop, We will take him by the naasiyah (front of the head), a lying, sinful naasiyah! *(96: 15-16)





The skull at the front of the head we find the prefrontal area of the cerebrum. *Essentials of Anatomy & Physiology Book* says about this area: "The motivation and the foresight to plan and initiate movements occur in the anterior portion of the frontal lobes, the prefrontal area .This is a region of the association cortex It also says: In relation to its involvement in motivation, the prefrontal area is also thought to be the functional centre for aggression"

========================================== 

Next is a bit o Bio.

As we all know, only now do we know that everything was made of water, and we are certain that some sort of big bang happened. So we are in agreement on the following.
Cytoplasm which is a basic substance in cells are 80% water.
Most organisms also consist of somewhere between 50-90% water.
Humans 71%. {give or take}
And every living entity needs water to exist.

*Do not the Unbelievers see that the heavens and the earth were joined together (as one Unit of Creation), before We clove them asunder? We made from water every living thing. Will they not then believe?* {21:30}

*And Allah has created Every animal from water.*{ 24:45}

*It is He Who has Created man from water: Then has He established Relationships of lineage And marriage: for thy Lord Has power (over all things). *{25:54}

-=============================

It was long thought that plants didnt have sexes until recently.

*And has sent Down water from the sky. With it have We produced Diverse pairs of plants Each separate from the others. *{20:53}

*And fruit Of every kind He made In pairs, two and two. *{13-3}

{a little info} http://www.physorg.com/news143899812.html
*And of everything We have created pairs. *{51:49}


*Glory to Allah, Who created In pairs all things that The earth produces, as well as Their own (human) kind And (other) things of which They have no knowledge. {36-36}*

*================================*

*Next on Zoology.*


*There is not an animal (That lives) on the earth, Nor a being that flies On its wings, but (forms Part of) communities like you. *{6:38}
We know because of research that animals and birds organize, live and work together.


*And thy Lord taught the Bee To build its cells in hills, On trees, and in (mens) habitations; Then to eat of all The produce (of the earth), And find with skill the spacious Paths of its Lord.* {16: 68-69}

Karl Ritter von Frisch (November 20, 1886  June 12, 1982) was an Austrian ethologist who received the Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine in 1973, along with Nikolaas Tinbergen and Konrad Lorenz.
His work centered on investigations of the sensory perceptions of the honey bee and he was one of the first to translate the meaning of the waggle dance. His theory was disputed by other scientists and greeted with skepticism at the time. Only recently was it definitively proved to be accurate theoretical analysis.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_von_Frisch

{summary}After discovering any new garden or flower the Bee goes back and tells its co-bees the exact direction and map to get there, which is known as bee dance. The meanings of this movement are to transmit information between them. They have been discovered using photography and other methods..
*And find with skill the spacious Paths of its Lord.*



*The parable of those who Take protectors other than Allah Is that of the Spider, Who builds (to itself) A house; but truly The flimsiest of houses Is the Spiders house, If they but knew.* {29: 41}
If your not sure just how incredibly powerful a spiders web is, maybe you should check.

*And before Solomon were marshalled His hosts of Jinns and men And birds, and they were all Kept in order and ranks. At length, when they came To a (lowly) valley of ants, One of the ants said: O ye ants, get into Your habitations, lest Solomon And his hosts crush you (Under foot) without knowing it.* {27: 17-18}

Before a long time people would have laughed about ants talking to each other.
Now though we know how sophisticated ants really are and how they:
Bury their dead in a similar way that we do.
Have a remarkably sophisticated communication system
Have meetings every now and then and talk.
Have regular markets where they exchange goods.
Have an extremely organised structure, with supervisors, workers, managers Etc..etc..etc


*We took the Children of **Israel** across the sea: Pharaoh and his hosts followed them in insolence and spite. At length, when overwhelmed with the flood, he said: "I believe that there is no god except Him Whom the Children of **Israel** believe in: I am of those who submit (to Allah in Islam)." (It was said to him): "Ah now!- But a little while before, wast thou in rebellion!- and thou didst mischief (and violence)! "This day shall We save thee in the body, that thou mayest be a sign to those who come after thee! but verily, many among mankind are heedless of Our Signs! *{10: 90-91}
*"So this day We shall deliver your (dead) body (out from the sea) that you may be a sign to those who come after you! And verily, many among mankind are heedless of Our Ayat (verses, signs, revelations, etc.)" *(10:92)

Pharaoh died from asphyxiation.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Bucaille
Dr. Maurice Bucaille, who (being also a Christian) was conversant with the Biblical version of Pharaoh's story as being drowned in pursuit of Prophet Moses, only till late 20th century did he realise, the Holy Quran made the definite prediction about the preservation of the body of that same Pharaoh of Moses' time. 

In his book, The Bible, The Quran and Science, Bucaille aims to prove the Quran is in agreement with scientific facts, while the Bible is not. He claims that in Islam, science and religion have always been twin sisters (vii). According to Bucaille, there are monumental errors of science in the Bible and not a single error in the Quran (120), whose descriptions of natural phenomena make it compatible with modern science. Bucaille concludes that the Quran is the reliable word of God.
He later learned Arabic and then became Muslim.

The body is usually lying in Cairo museum but it tours around I remember it being in Chicago a while ago if im not mistaken as well as Dallas Texas etc

Lol you know what ill stop here and call it a day and note I havent even scratched the surface of these subjects and I havent even gone in depth.
Not to mention that I have excluded most if not all Astronomy/Cosmology, Medicine, Physiology, Step by Step Embryonic process that would take pages up, Senses, speed of light etc
There are lots of different verses that explain the same things, but I selected a few here and there. I didnt want to bore you with science and maths and how to cure the problems of the world etc

*A. Einstein : Science without religion is lame, and religion without science is blind*. 

It might be interesting to note that our history and huge scientific, philosophic etccontribution to the world is completely forgotten about and not mentioned for some reason. I saw on one of the threads here someone talking about Nobel prize winners and that 1 Muslim maybe of everyone would get an award trying to imply that we are backward and that we dont have scientists or we are stupid, I would urge those people to use all three of their brain cells to push a little further research wise before opening their mouths. You just might find that things are far from what you think, see or speak.


ANYWAY, PLEASE NOT THAT THE ENGLISH TRANSLATION IS NOT A 100% ACURATE AND SOME WORDS THAT ARE IN ARABIC WOULD DESCRIBE SOMETHING SPACIFIC OR ONE WORD CAN MEAN 3-4 DIFFERENT WORDS TOGETHER, WHICH CAN NOT DESCRIBE THE PROPER MESSAGE OF THE VERSE BECAUSE ENGLISH AND MOST LANGUAGES ARE POOR LANGUAGES COMPARED TO THE RICH ARABIC LANGUAGE SO THEY MIGHT NOT HAVE EXACT TRANSLATIONS, FORCING THE TRANSLATOR TO USE THE NEXT BEST WORD THAT DESCRIBES THE WORD/SITUATION.
That is why the Arabic text is always next to the translation.

The Holy Quran is FLAWLESS. 0 contradictions, 0 mistakes, 0 changes have been made and it is still a 100% the same as 1400yrs ago, there are no *Versions* as some might like to believe.
=============================================================


Now let me remind you once more:
*Leothwyn:*
they did have a much closer relationship to nature than we do, *but they didn't have a great understanding of how it worked beyond what they personally experienced*. 
stories that were made up thousands of years ago by people who had *very limited scientific knowledge*
*Afrawfraw:*
1} "Just asking for a *little* evidence before we come to a conclusion." 
2} "Mystery's are *NOT* evidence."
3} "Evidence, to me, are *facts*, *supported by scientific findings*."
3}"*If a theory is tested by new evidence*, it will be considered with an *OPEN MIND*"
4}"No evidence of Magic=NO MAGIC!"



Ok so which one of the above did I come short in other than 2? Though I think we can even include 2 since the more we know about science the more unknown mysteries we unlock.


Then refute anything that I have presented so we can weed out what you dont agree with and continue with the rest.

Now can you both please explain to me HOW could a MAN that is not able to write or read, come up with a book of this magnitude in the middle of the dessert? 
And dont tell me it was MAGIC- because ill use ur formula against you..

As soon as you get through this then we can progress to more complex issues.

On another note I asked a question a while back on this thread about who would be able to tell you what a machine is without inspection by anyone. And the answer was somewhat like the manufacturer or designer or producer.
Earth...Do you get the drift now?

And about Christianity I am here to serve.
I {god willing} will show you what your eyes have probably not seen before, what ever testament the Christians hold bring it forth and ill show you Islam inside it and ill even go further and show you that the Crucifixion/Resurrection never happened, that Jesus{pbuh} wasnt God and that Jesus foretold Islam and prophet Muhammad{pbuh}. 

And if you want to see the contradictions that you probably havent seen ill present those too.

PS. This is not an insult to faithful Christians I will simply provide PROOF and you can throw it out or pick at it, either way no disrespect. So please no foul language etc

And what ever misconception you may have, doubts, rumours or brainwashing you may have been subjected to, fire away ALL your questions about any aspect{talked about above or not} and I will try and answer them to clear them all.

By the way one of the challenges the Quran has presented for the past 1400 years has been to try and produce a similar Surah/Chapter in Arabic.
And 100s of years have passed and everyone who has tried from all over the world, especially famous Arabs have ended in misery, the challenge still holds its position if ur interested in taking a swing at it J.

Or do they say: "He (Muhammad{buh}) has forged it?" Say: "Bring then a surah (chapter) like unto it, and call upon whomsoever you can, besides Allah, if you are truthful! {10: 37-38}


And if you (Arab pagans, Jews, and Christians) are in doubt concerning that which We have sent down (i.e. the Qur'an) to Our slave (Muhammad {pbuh}), then produce a surah (chapter) of the like thereof and call your witnesses (supporters and helpers) besides Allah, if you are truthful. {2:23}







And finally as i end ill say a few.
The hardest war is the war against your ego and yourself. 

And to every road to success there is a hard battle and nothing comes easy or for free.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 14, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Great, i just wanted someone else to admit to the FACT that older civilizations did not have means of understanding when it came to nature, even those who were advanced technologically in ways we cant explain.


Don't believe everything you see on Ancient Aliens on the History Channel. We certainly have good hypotheses for every piece of ancient technology. Scientists and engineers have come up with very plausible explanations using only things available to these people. We can't say for sure it's exactly how they did things but if we can replicate it, there's no reason to believe anything mysterious. 


I'm not going to go piece by piece through you long litany of examples from your particular holy text. Suffice it to say that Christians do the same thing and I give them the same answer. Just because some ancient writings are consistent with what we now know, doesn't mean that it is evidence for these things. Take your atom example. Until modern physics, atom was merely the term used to describe the smallest indivisible unit of matter. When the nucleus-electron combination was inferred by physicists to be a piece of the whole molecule, they thought maybe this was the smallest unit so honoring the Greeks, we called that the atom. That was our choice, a decision not made until the 19th century, made by a man, John Dalton, to call that level of division an atom. He had no idea that it would be found to be divisible even further. It is a quirk of language that this term was coined for that unit. It could have turned out that he called it something else and maybe quarks would have indeed been called atoms. 
Other passages can be explained other ways including how one interprets what is being said. 
Again, being consistent with science is not the same as evidence of prior knowledge.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 15, 2010)

I said: _I think they did have a much closer relationship to nature than we do, but they didn't have a great understanding of how it worked beyond what they personally experienced._

All of these quotes are very vague, and IMO back up my claim.



dickdasterdly666 said:


> *&#8220;And We send down water From the sky according to (Due) measure, and We cause it To soak in the soil; And We certainly are able To drain it off (with ease).&#8221;* {23:18}
> *&#8220;Seest thou not that Allah Sends down rain from The sky, and leads it Through springs in the earth? Then He causes to grow, Therewith, produce of various Colours.&#8221;*{39:21}
> The emphasis on due measure is that it is claimed that rain evaporates and drops in constant measured quantity's, which is only confirmed nowadays through technological researches.


They saw water come down and soak into the soil. So? That's a big accomplishment? You're sure reading a lot into 'due measure'. 




dickdasterdly666 said:


> *&#8220;And We send the fecundating winds, Then cause the rain to descend From the sky, therewith providing You with water (in abundance).&#8221;* {15:22}
> 
> Hydrology of today completely agrees with the Quran on such verses. more can be found:
> 
> {7:57},{3:9}, {25:48- 49}, {13:17}, {36:34}, {50:9-11} ill stop here im sure you get the point.


No, I don't get the point.. unless it is that people observed clouds blown by the wind or high winds that come before a storm. Big deal.



dickdasterdly666 said:


> Folding is a recently discovered fact in geology, it is responsible for the formation of mountains.
> Earth has a radius around 3100 and the crust we are living on is pretty thin being anywhere between 1-30 miles, and because of that earth is highly susceptible to earthquakes. And the mountains are the ones that keep us stable because they are like pegs that holds the earths crust firm for stability otherwise we would be all over the place.
> 
> *&#8220;Have We not made The earth as a wide Expanse, And the mountains as pegs?&#8221;*{78: 6-7}
> ...


You seriously see this as a great understanding of geology? _Mountains are firmly fixed?_ That's it? So they observed that mountains are big and solid. So? I think there's a bit more to goeology than that. Did you find any quotes with any details that really show thorough understanding. These are vague, and open to many interpretations... even yours, if stretched enough.



dickdasterdly666 said:


> It was long thought that plants didn&#8217;t have sexes until recently.
> 
> *&#8220;And has sent Down water from the sky. With it have We produced Diverse pairs of plants Each separate from the others.&#8221; *{20:53}
> 
> ...


Only _some _plants have a sex/gender. Most have both of the needed reproductive parts. So, the claim that _*every *kind he made in pairs_ is wrong.






dickdasterdly666 said:


> *Next on Zoology.*
> 
> 
> *&#8220;There is not an animal (That lives) on the earth, Nor a being that flies On its wings, but (forms Part of) communities like you.&#8221; *{6:38}
> We know because of research that animals and birds organize, live and work together.


Wow. They observed animals living in communities. Amazing. 



dickdasterdly666 said:


> *&#8220;And thy Lord taught the Bee To build its cells in hills, On trees, and in (mens) habitations; Then to eat of all The produce (of the earth), And find with skill the spacious Paths of its Lord.&#8221;* {16: 68-69}


Bees find a path. Again, very vague. If they understood the complexities of bee communication, why didn't they come out and say it?

I'm bored with this. You're just doing what tons of people before you have done. You're taking something that's totally vague and bending over backwards in your interpretation to justify or prove something.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I said: _I think they did have a much closer relationship to nature than we do, but they didn't have a great understanding of how it worked beyond what they personally experienced._
> 
> They saw water come down and soak into the soil. So? That's a big accomplishment? You're sure reading a lot into 'due measure'.
> 
> ...


 were you reading at a 1000mph that you didnt notice any bold statements?
lol taking something totally vague and bending it backwards? im not sure you know what your talking about at all, this isnt a case of bending at all, if you had a little more knowledge then you might understand a thing or two, i wont even reply to your arguments that you selected as you pleased and translated as you pleased while not even looking at things with open eyes and putting others behind. i havent even started with complex arguments and you have fallen apart. the worse part is that you think that you exposed the verses to be nothing but bending when you have no background or knowledge of eastern metaphors and similes.
and your English language is so poor that you would be stuck banging your own head trying to understand what it means.

since your such a smart guy and all the above is simply a case of bending, why dont you come up with one chapter and present it?
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial]If the whole of mankind and Jinn were to gather together to produce the like of this Qur'an, they could not produce the like thereof, even if they backed up each other with help and support. And We have explained to man, in this Qur'an, every kind of similitude: Yet the gre[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial]ater part of men refuse ( to receive it ) except with ingratitude.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial](Isra 88-89)[/FONT]*

surely it would be easy.
look ill speak a language that you might understand since your far superior to the above.

*[FONT=Verdana,aer]Quranic Method for The Determination Of The Greatest Speed C.

[/FONT]*[FONT=verdana,aer]*Abstract:* 
The greatest speed C, denoting the velocity of light in vacuum, is hinted at in two glorious Quranic verses relating this fundamental universal contant C with the motion of the Earth-Moon system. A new relativistic interpretation of this Quranic relation gives C=299792.5 km/s in an extremely marvellous agreement with the accepted international value. This astonishing result emphasises the unity of the physical world, the validity of the special theory of relativity and the authenticity of the Glorious Quran for unbelievers.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer]*Introduction:*
The velocity of light C in vacuum belongs to a small group of the fundamental constants; however, it occupies an outstanding position even within this group. First of all, it is encountered in very different branches of physics. It will come as no exaggeration if one says the story of the determination of the velocity of light is a concise history of physics. And this story has not come to an end yet. 
From the ancient Greeks down to the Middle ages, the speed of light was believed to be infinite. Aristotle believed that light propagates instantly!. In the eleventh century, an Arabic scientist Alhassan suggests that light travels at a finite speed. Galileo (1600) tried this speed but he Eailed saying that light is extraordinarily rapid(l). Roemer (1676) was the first measuring C using the eclipses of the Jovian satellite Io. He obtained an inaccurate value of C (215000 km/s) because the diameter of the earth's orbit was not known exactly.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] Starting from 17th century, experiments show the progress of methods and techniques in the determination of the speed C as indicated in the following table (1). table 1[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] Froome's value was considered to be the most accurate for a long period until 1983 when the modulated laser radiation interferometers were applied for the determination of C with great precision.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] According to the US National Bureau of Standards(3): C = 299792.4574 + 0.0011 km/[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] and according to the British National Physical Laboratory C = 299792.4590 + 0.0008 km/s[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] A basically new definition of the metre wasaccepted in October 1983 at the 17th General Conference on Measures and Weights(3):[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] "The metre is the length of the path travelled by light in vacuum during a time interval of
1/299792458 of a second".[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] The Fixation of the value of C after the formation of the new definition of the meter does not mean yet the end of the story of this fundamental constant C. There are numerous other questions dealing with the realtion between this multifarious, enigmatic constant C and the theory of Relativity.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Recalling the second postulate of the special theory of relativity declared by Albert Einstein (1905):[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] "The velocity C of light in vacuum is the same in all inertial frames of reference in all directions and depend neither on the velocity of the source nor on the velocity of the observer".[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] Pauli(4) (195 said that the data on binarystars allowed us to consider this postulate of the constancy of the velocity of light to be almost certainly correct.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] According to Einstein's general theory of relativity (1917), the law of the constancy of the velocity C of light in vacuum can not claim any unlimited validity because the curvature of rays of light can only take place when the velocity of propagation of light varies with position!. Einstein(4) himself solved this contradiction between special and general relativity declaring in his paper written (1917):[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] "The results of the special relativity hold only so long as we are able to disregard the influence of gravitational fields on the phenomena".[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] This validity condition of the second postulate of special relativity is considered in the present work because the constancy of the velocity C needs absolute space (vacuum). To attain vacuum in the Einstein's sense of this word. it is not: sufficient just to eleminate from a volume of space every atom, molecule and particle, it is necessary also to get rid of the gravitational field. Therefore we have screened out the effect of the solar gravitational field on the geocentric orbital motion of the moon, which is considered here, according to the applied Quranic equation; as a standard measure reference for evaluating the greatest cosmic speed described in the Holy Quranic verses.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer]*Lunar Orbital Motion described in Quran:*
Fourteen centuries ago, the QURAN(5), i.e. .the Holy Book of Islamic Religion, was directed from GOD to all humanity through Prophet Mohammad, who lived in the Arabian Peninsula.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] The ARAB people use the lunar system in their calculation of time. The Quran addressed them in the only language they could understand without upsetting their habits. GOD (in Arabic ALLAH: the ONE and Only GOD, the CREATOR) says in the Quran:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] "GOD is the ONE who made the sun a shining glory and the moon a light and for her ordained mansions, so that you might know the number of years and the reckoning" (10:5)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] The lunar year is twelve months, the month is defined recently as the time of one revolution of the moon in its orbit around the earth. God hints at such orbit in the Quran:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] "GOD is the ONE who created the night, the day, the sun, and the moon. Each one is travelling in an orbit with its own motion" (21:33).[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer]  Here an essential scientific fact is clearly stated, namely, the existence of the earth's, sun'so and moon's orbits; besides, a reference is made to the travelling of these celestial bodies in space with their own motion! A new concept had therefore been established in the Quran, hundreds of years before it was discovered by modern science(6-7)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Today the concept of the lunar year is widely spread and, as we know, the moon is our nearest neighbour in space, and a companion to our planet. It is often said that the earth and moon form a twin-planet. As the moon orbits around the earth, the change in the relative positions of the moon, earth and sun cause the moon to show its phases(8-9). The time between consecutive new moons is 29.53 days and is called the synodic month. During this time, however, the earth, and consequently the moon's orbit, have travelled some way around the sun, so the position of the moon against the background of stars is different. 'l;he time for the moon to return to the same position in the sky as viewed from earth is called the sidereal month (27.32 days) which represents the actual real net time of one revolution in the moon's orbit. This orbit is almost circular having an average radius r=384264 km.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Fig. 1 describes the moon's motion during a lunar month. Position A1 shows a new moon. Position B (about 2 weeks later than A1) illustrates the following full moon. Position A2 the moon has orbited the earth once (with respect to an apparently fixed star). Thus one sidereal period (27.32 days) has elapsed since position A1. The next new moon does not occur until position A3 where the moon has once again lined up with the sun. Thus one lunar synodic period (29.53 days) has elapsed since position A1.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Referring to the Quranic verse (10:5), we notice that it discriminates between the apparent synodic period for knowing the number of years and the real sidereal period for reckoning in scientific calculations. These two systems of measuring time are now given in the text books of Astronomy as indicated(l&#1548 in table 2:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Table (2) Lunar month and terrestrial:day[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer]Period[/FONT][FONT=verdana,aer]Siderial[/FONT][FONT=verdana,aer]Synodic[/FONT][FONT=verdana,aer]Lunar Month T[/FONT][FONT=verdana,aer]27.321661 days = 655.71986 hours[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,aer]29.53059 days[/FONT][FONT=verdana,aer]Terrestrial day t[/FONT][FONT=verdana,aer]23 h, 56 min 4.0906 sec = 86164.0906 sec[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,aer] 24 hours = 86400 sec[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] The aim of this work is to determine the value of the greatest speed mentioned in the following relativistic Quranic verses. In these verses the sideral system should be used for both the lunar month and the terrestrial day as accurate measured periods (with respect to a distant apparently fixed star).[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer]*A New Relation in the Earth-Moon System:*
The length of the moons' orbit L and the time t of one terrestrial day are correlated in a marvellous Quranic verse which describes a universal constant velocity of a certain cosmic affair as follows:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] "GOD rules the cosmic affair from the heavens to the earth. Then this affair travels, to Him (i.e. through the whole universe) in one day, where the measure is one thousand years of your reckoning"(32:5) [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] the Quranic expression "of your reckoning" leaves no doubt as to our understanding of the year as the lunar year.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] The verse begins with a reference to a certain "cosmic affair" which GOD creates and commands. This affair travels, permanently through the whole universe between the heavens and the Earth, so speedily that it crosses in ONE DAY a maximum distance in space equivalent to that which the moon passes during ONE THOUSAND LUNAR YEAR (i.e. during 12000 Sidereal months). The question which pause.; itself now is: what could this cosmic affair be? and what is its greatest velocity as expressed in this Quranic equation?.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] To answer this question. The above Quranic verse has been understood** in terms of the following equation:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Distance crossed in vacuum by the universal cosmic affair in Osle sidereal day = length of 12000 revolutions of the moon around the earth.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] .:. Ct = 12000 L .[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] where:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] C is the velocity of the cosmic affair,[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] t is the time interval of one terrestrial sidereal day kefined as the time of one rotation of the earth. about its axis (relative to the stars). i.e. 23 hr, 56 min, 4.0906 sec = 86164.0906sec. )[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] L is the inertial distance which the moon covers in c-o revolution around the earth during one sidereal month i.e. L is the net length of the moon's orbit due to its own geocentric motion, without the interference of its spiral motion causec by the earth's revolution around the sun, i.e. _ is the lunar orbit length excluding the effec- of the solar gravitational field on the measured value.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Let V is the measured average orbital velocity of the moon deduced from the average radius R of the lunar geocentric orbit tas measured from an orbiting earth during its heliocentric motion)[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] .:. V=2 Pi *R/T....................................................(2)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] substituting R = 384264 km and T = the siderial lunar month = 655.71986 hr[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] .:. V= (2X3.l4l6x384264 )/ 655.71986= 3682.07 km/hr[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] This value is given in all text books of astronomy and is accepted by NASA.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Let @ (Fig. 1) is the angle travelled by the earth moon system around the sun during one sidereal month of period 27.321661 days. We can calculate @ if we take into consideration the period (365.25636 days)of one heliocentric revolution (1 year) of the earth-moon system (Fig.l).[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] @ = 27.321661*360/365.25636= 26,92848[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] Thus @ is a characteristic constant of this system depending on uniformperiods of the month and the year.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Since the presence of the sun changes the geometrical properties of space and time , we must screen out its gravitational effect on the earth moon system according to the validity condition of the second postulate of special relativity, i.e. we must only consider the lunar geocentric motion without the heliocentric motion of the earth-moon system. Thus a velocity component VO=V cosO representing the net orbital velocity of the moon as shown in fig. (1) is introduced for calculating the net length L of the lunar orbit assuming a stationary earth.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] .:. L = V cos @ T ......................... (3)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] From equation (1) and (3) we get a new Quranic relation for the earth moon system:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Ct= 12000 V cos @T.......................................(4)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] .:. C =12000 V cos @ T/t..................................(5)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] substituting the sidereal values of the periods t and T from table (2), the NASA value of the measured orbital lunar velocity V = 3682.07 km/hr., and the calculated yalue of [email protected] = cos 26.92848 = 0.89157, we get the velocity of the cosmic affair from eq. 5 as expressed in the Holy Quran.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] C=12000 x 3682.07 x 0.89157 x 655.71986/86164.0906[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] .:. C = 299792.5 km/s[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,aer] Referring to table (1) and the international value of C = 299792.458 km/s we find an extremely marvellous agreement. Thus we conclude that the cosmic affair, mentioned in the previous Quranic verse, is identical to LIGHT and all similar cosmic affairs travelling in vacuum with this maximum speed such as: all types of electro magnetic waves propagating between the heavens and the earth, the expected Gravitational waves spreading all over the universe, and all particles travelling in this cosmic greatest spead such as neutrinos.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] It is very interesting to mention here the second Quranic verse that hints at the same relativistic Quranic equation in the earth-moon system: God Most High said:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] "A day in the sight of thy Lord is like a thousand years of your reckoning" (22:47)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] Thus both relativistic Quranic equations emphasise the obtained value of the greatest speed C and show that C is a permanent absolute constant. Actually there have been no scientific evidence that the value of C can change in time as yet. The constancy principle of special relativity is confirmed in the present work, which correlates also the speed of light C in vacuum with the celestial mechanics of the earth-moon system. Referring to equation (4) and substituting the velocity V from eq. (2), we find that the average radius of the moon.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] R = [C/12000x2 Pi [email protected]]*t......................................(6)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] .:. "The average radius R of the lunar orbit is directly proportional to the period of one terrestrial sidereal day t.".[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] This new law deduced in the present work is important so far as it confirms the law of conservation of momentum in the Earth-Moon system. Moreover it implies the influence of the tidal effect and the gravitational change factor on the this system.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] According to Dirac's cosmology, the universal gravitational constant G must be variable in time! i.e., it decreases with the age Tv of the universe according to Diracs equation:[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer]G=[e^4/(m*e^2pC^3)]*1/T......................................(7)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] where e the electronic charge, m and p are the masses of the the electron and proton respectively. Also according to Newtons law, the gravitational changes affect the radius R of the lunar orbit as indicated in the following equation(ll)[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer]R=[h^2/m^2*M]*1/G................................................([/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] where h is the angular momentum of the moon about the earth, m and M are the masses of the moon and earth respectively. Since h,m and M remain unchanged with time, the radius R is inversely proportional to G. Correlating the last three equations, further studies in Cosmology may be prompted and facilitated.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer]Conclusion:
It is both important and interesting to find a new astronomical relationZ between the radius of the lunar orbit R and the time t of one terrestrial day deduced according to a new relativistic interpretation of a cosmic Quranic verse alluding to the greatest universal speed identical to the velocity C of light in vacuum.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] It is so awesome to find unity in the complex of phenomena, that at first sight appear to have nothing in common. This work proves the universality and constancy of the fundamental constant C as the Greatest Cosmic Speed and reveals the Glorious Quran as a Holy Book worth studying with meticulous analysis since its author is the CREATOR of the Universe.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer]References:
1) "The speed of light", J.H. Rush Scientific American p. 67, August, 1955.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] 2) Physics, Halliday and Resnick, John Wiley and Sons Inc., New York, 1966.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] 3) The Greatest Speed, S.R. Filonovich, Mir Publishers Moscow 1986.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] 4) Theory of Relativity, Pauli, W. Pergmann Press, Oxford, 1958.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] 5) The meaning of the Glorious Quran, A. Yusuf, Ali. Dar Al-Kitab Al-Masry.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] 6) The Glorious Quran and Modern Science, Mansour, Hassab, El-Naby, General Egyptian Book Organization BoulacCairo (1990).[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] 7) The Bible, The Quran and Science, Maurice Bucaill, North American Trust Publication (1979).[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer]  Astronomy, J. Mitton, Faber and Faber London, P. 20 (197.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] 9) Discovering the universe Charles, E. Long, Harper & Row Publishers, P. 63 (1980).[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] 10) Macmillan Dictionary of Astronomy, Valerie Illingworth, The Macmillan Press Ltd., London, 1985.[/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,aer] 11) The Structure of the Universe, J. Narlikar, Oxford Univ. Press, P. 139, 172, 175 (1977).[/FONT]




[FONT=verdana,aer]If you dont understand this then you dont have the capacity to understand anything i present. so just ignore my posts . 
[/FONT]


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Don't believe everything you see on Ancient Aliens on the History Channel. We certainly have good hypotheses for every piece of ancient technology. Scientists and engineers have come up with very plausible explanations using only things available to these people. We can't say for sure it's exactly how they did things but if we can replicate it, there's no reason to believe anything mysterious.
> 
> *lol im not saying they had flying saucers and shizel my point was that you cannot deny that they were advanced in alot of ways, but still they would have not been able to describe complex things in nature.*
> 
> ...


*thats why i said let me know what you want to weed out, and we will continue with what is left that has no explanation. i dont expect you to swallow everything as the truth. . 
*
funny when you ask people where do you go to find informationthey say the experts, but when the experts agree with something then they become idiots and benders by none other than the none experts.

If it was a few subjects that were easily thought of then i would understand that ok, maybe someone came up with a few theory's and they just happen to work, but when statement after statement in almost every single subject is shown then your playing on that lucky string again, when you say oh that was luck and that was luck and that was luck then your on that same luck boat that created the earth. at this point you are really lucky and you should visit the casino and share the love afterwords.

Im not asking what Christians are doing or anyone else, this is a new subject so you need new conclusions. but if you have already arrived to your conclusions then fair enough.

*Oh and you seem to forget that this was given to a people of a desert with camels 1400years ago, which means you have to realize their simplicity**, so remember that if they were pressured at that time with direct complex details they would not have had the capacity to understand any of it and would have rejected the ideas and faith all together, just like if you had never been to school and lived on a farm all your life and i came along and told you to understand quantum physics or told you that everything came from a big bang the reply would be lol what a delusional person F OFF.
and its the same in history, every time someone comes up with something unusual you see flocks laughing, making fun and calling him an idiot, few years later if that thing is proved those same people flock again to congratulate or try and downplay lol. how pathetic some people really are. 
In this contexts the Quran only advances when we advance and for 1400 years not one mistake in every area, and the more science move forward the more things are unlocked.


*


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 15, 2010)

The first person to come up with the idea that stars and the Sun are the same thing, just at different distances, was Anaxagoras, in about 450 B.C. Later, Aristarchus, around 220 B.C., thought similarly. In 1600 A.D., Giordano Bruno was burnt at the stake for heresy, for asserting that the Sun is a star, among other things. It wasn't until the mid-1800s, after the work of Galileo, Kepler, Huygens, Newton, and finally, Friedrich Bessel, that it could be proven. The distance to other stars was calculated, and it was found that stars were about as bright as the Sun, when you account for the difference in distance. Also, chemical composition and surface temperature could be determined, and this added further evidence.

I sunk your battle ship!

Any one who spoke out about science was burned or murdered. Scientists discovered A LONG TIME AGO that the world was round, but to speak such things was death! So we're not truly sure when man came to curtain understandings, due to RELIGIOUS influence...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 15, 2010)

Mohammed began raving around 610, by the way!


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 15, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> were you reading at a 1000mph that you didnt notice any bold statements?


I noticed the bold statements and commented on a few of them. Did you not even read my reply? I could comment on all of them, but like I said, it was getting boring. They were all very vague.
Take their knowledge of geology as one example. They said that mountains are firmly fixed. Anyone can observe that. Did you find any details that point toward a serious understanding of plate tectonics (as you implied from that vague statement)? Because IMO, saying 'mountains are firmly fixed' doesn't cut it.



dickdasterdly666 said:


> i havent even started with complex arguments and you have fallen apart. the worse part is that you think that you exposed the verses to be nothing but bending when you have no background or knowledge of eastern metaphors and similes.
> and your English language is so poor that you would be stuck banging your own head trying to understand what it means.


WTF are you talking about? Did I make some grammar mistakes or something. Do you find it ironic that your own sentence criticizing my *use* of the language was written wrong? Or, were you bitching about the English language in general, compared to other languages? If so, then you _almost_ got the sentence right. Also, check out the spellcheck feature in your browser if you get a chance. Very handy.



dickdasterdly666 said:


> since your such a smart guy and all the above is simply a case of bending, why dont you come up with one chapter and present it?


Again, WTF are you talking about? Present a chapter of what? I responded to the BS that you posted previously. That's it. I'm not coming up with chapters.
Why don't you point out where I was wrong in my response, rather than just throwing out a bunch of random insults, then moving on to something new. (See pissing match challenge quote below). Can you stay focused on what I already responded to? 



dickdasterdly666 said:


> [FONT=verdana,aer] According to the US National Bureau of Standards(3): C = 299792.4574 + 0.0011 km/[/FONT]
> [FONT=verdana,aer] and according to the British National Physical Laboratory C = 299792.4590 + 0.0008 km/s[/FONT]
> [FONT=verdana,aer] A basically new definition of the metre wasaccepted in October 1983 at the 17th General Conference on Measures and Weights(3):[/FONT] .....
> *If you dont understand this then you dont have the capacity to understand anything i present. so just ignore my posts *.
> [/FONT]


OK, if your only interested in name calling and pissing matches, then I will ignore you. If you can directly respond to what I said in my previous post, then let's see it. How about starting with a serious example of their thorough understanding of geology. I saw the part where they say that mountains are firm. What else? Let's see if you can respond to that one thing without moving on to totally separate things, insults, or pissing match challenges.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 15, 2010)

&#8220;There is not an animal (That lives) on the earth, Nor a being that flies On its wings, but (forms Part of) communities like you.&#8221; {6:38}


Examples of solitary animals (animals that live alone) are:


Orangutans (except for mother and child, who live together for three to seven years); males and females come together for only a few days for mating.
Leopards, aside from mating (and sometimes mother-cub relationships).
Jaguars
Almost all spiders
Polar bears, except for courtship
Eagles
Most species of rhinoceros
Tigers, usually
Maned sloth

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..................


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 15, 2010)

One day another civilization will laugh at the understandings we hold dear today, both Theists AND Atheists. They will chuckle at our meager understandings of the universe, much the same way we chuckle at farmers who threw seaweed on crops without knowing "HOW" or "WHY" it worked...

WE WILL ALL BE DEAD BEFORE ENOUGH EVIDENCE IS GATHERED TO MAKE A CONCLUSIVE THEORY OF UNIVERSE ORIGIN...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Ignoring for a minute some of the very imperfect things we see in nature, all you do here is make an argument from personal incredulity. Just because you fine awe and don't understand intricacies in nature, you attribute everything to a supernatural power. This is what ancient man did before they had the tools to understand nature.
> 
> So, have any other proof besides your personal feelings?



Quit acting like an ignorant child, we both know that proof on paper will never exist so stop acting like a childish smartass. So, you have any other proof besides your scientific THEORY that will never be proven as fact? Didnt think so.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 15, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Quit acting like an ignorant child, we both know that proof on paper will never exist so stop acting like a childish smartass. So, you have any other proof besides your scientific THEORY that will never be proven as fact? Didnt think so.


 I have never claimed there was no god. I do have strong evidence that it is possible to get the diversity of life we see on Earth without the need for a designer. Showing something is possible certainly is not proof but it does beg the question why complicate things by introducing an unnecessary entity? 
My science gives me far more weight to my argument than your feeling of incredulity does.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> The first person to come up with the idea that stars and the Sun are the same thing, just at different distances, was Anaxagoras, in about 450 B.C. Later, Aristarchus, around 220 B.C., thought similarly. In 1600 A.D., Giordano Bruno was burnt at the stake for heresy, for asserting that the Sun is a star, among other things. It wasn't until the mid-1800s, after the work of Galileo, Kepler, Huygens, Newton, and finally, Friedrich Bessel, that it could be proven. The distance to other stars was calculated, and it was found that stars were about as bright as the Sun, when you account for the difference in distance. Also, chemical composition and surface temperature could be determined, and this added further evidence.
> 
> I sunk your battle ship!
> 
> ...


lol you hardly sunk any ones battle ship, in fact you just bumped your lil rubber dinghy into my battle ship, i thought you ought to be smart enough to know that if YOU could sink my battle ship then all the governments around us would not have to invent lies, make 100s of fake Islamic websites, write 100s of thousands of books, and get fake bearded men on youtube telling people to kill each other{and then they get exposed for being mostly Jewish Zionists and one of them is even a powerful US government officials grandson}. And effectively throw the cloak of terrorism over. 

They would have simply exposed{and they are FULLY capable} the Quran as the bible was exposed and that would pretty much end things for the most part, but they have no choice, because they are smarter than that, not to mention you would be pretty hazed out to think that all over history hundreds and hundreds have not tried on that before you but failed miserably.

We don't dispute that people before the time of the Quran mentioned things about the water cycle etc... etc... and thats nothing new at all, in fact when Islam ruled the world{mostly}, thinkers, philosophers, mathematicians, and scientists were all invited from all over the world to Spain/Iraq{mainly} and especially anyone that had views, information or older manuscripts that have some type of common ground with the Quran on any subject. And all those people from different backgrounds and different religions were STUNNED at the level Muslims were at those days and how they progressed from nothing to everything in a matter of nothing, and all those peoples worked together to expound on every area from science to construction, the Quran orders Muslims to especially study nature and science so we can see His signs given in the Quran in order to have a deeper belief.
What happened after that golden age? haha

*&#8220;due to RELIGIOUS influence*&#8221;
If you had an ATOMS worth of knowledge then you would know the contribution *THIS RELIGION* made to the world and if your completely ignorant of history then that&#8217;s your fault.
"During the Middle Ages, Greek ideas were largely forgotten in *Western Europe*. With the fall of Rome, very few people in the West were left who knew how to read Greek. The Islamic Abbasid caliphs gathered the manuscripts and hired translators to increase their prestige. Islamic philosophers such as Al-Kindi (Alkindus), Al-Farabi (Alpharabius), Avicenna (Ibn Sina) and Averroes (Ibn Rushd) reinterpreted Greek philosophies in the context of their religion. Their interpretations were later transmitted to the Europeans in the High Middle Ages, when Greek philosophies re-entered the West through translations from Arabic to Latin. The re-introduction of these philosophies, combined with the new Arabic commentaries, had a great influence on Medieval philosophers such as Thomas Aquinas."=link
So please don&#8217;t try and imply that RELIGION{or this one at least} is what holds science and technology back and does atrocities like that. 


You fail to realize the POINT. most{if not all} the people you mentioned and if ur mentioning names then you should know that they held alot of different views and theory's as well which *were not true* and even the things which later became true were not described accurately or as detailed in a lot of the cases.

eg:
X said: trees grow from seeds. {correct}
X also said: clouds are made of cotton. {false}

Y said: Dogs are Mammals. {correct}
Y also said: Snakes are birds. {false}

Z said: Ostriches have wings but cant fly.{true}
Z also said: Pigs can fly.{False}

A said: Stars are made of hydrogen.{true}
A also said: Fish are made of chicken bones.{false}

So i think what you are trying to imply is that Mohammad{pbuh} the man who could not write his own name, collected alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the CORRECT information about every aspect from science to etc... from all these different sources all over the world{which would have been impossible if you had knowledge of history is past level 0 on this subject. Then he discarded *every single false claim* that was mentioned by all those before him, and after doing so he expounded on them even further. AND *NOT ONE* THING MENTIONED IS FALSE??? 


And then he added new subjects in great detail which *NO ONE* had ever mentioned before? im not even going to mention other things, i think if you cant even grasp a thread of truth from what iv mentioned then nothing i present will be sufficient.
lol and even further, if your into such extents of knowledge and know about Anaxagoras and Philo etc.. and have studied their history then would it not be the least wise to *study*{notice i didnt even say believe in} a book that combined all those names from all those backgrounds and all those theorys and made a compilation of ONLY TRUE statements + much more? 








afrawfraw
&#8220;There is not an animal (That lives) on the earth, Nor a being that flies On its wings, but (forms Part of) communities like you.&#8221; {6:38}


&#8220;Examples of *solitary animals* (*animals that live alone*) are:


Orangutans (except for mother and child, who live together for three to seven years); males and females come together for only a few days for mating.
Leopards, *aside from mating (and sometimes mother-cub relationships).*
Jaguars
Almost all spiders
Polar bears, *except for courtship
*Eagles
*Most* species of rhinoceros
Tigers, *usually*
Maned sloth

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ........ ..........&#8221;

LOOOOOOOOOL, really YOU NEEED TO BUY A DICTIONARY 
Or,
www.wikipedia.com ç this is a great site, you can find a lot of things and guess what? You can even use it as a dictionary&#8230; once your done. You will find that your post is pretty self retarded scientifically and unscientifically.
You actually ANSWERD yourself if you read what you wrote.
You must have some new information, because I generally thought that Jaguars, Eagles, Tigers and Sloths usually came by means of mating/reproduction and have some sort of mother-cub relationships just like Leopards for example???.
And I was silly to think that Eagles build their nests on high places for example and bring food and take care of their young before maturity, or do they come about fully grown and taught just like the mutations you guys talk about??? You Could say snakes, or turtles, BUT THEY STILL OCCUPY THE SAME AREA. 

Im sorry you have to excuse me im a little behind on general information and would be delighted for you to tell me HOW do they come about without that?
Thank you.
And consider this too before you think of going further. If you were born, became a teen and left the house to live in an apartment alone. What are you then?lol.
*&#8220;Examples of solitary animals (animals that live alone) are:&#8221;*
{this is according to you not me}=Human being: except when he mates, raises his kids{for 15 to 20 years}, and is even online while he is reading now.


Now pay attention a bit.

*Conclusion:*
You both forgot to pay attention to all the other things that were even a bit intriguing, you left them out and put them behind, and went straight for the easy bait, the thing that looks easiest to attack, and it was beautifully presented.
You didn't even comment on the others and did not pay attention to the 2 scientists or anything else, you went for the ones you saw vulnerable, and that means your not looking for information your looking for that hole in the wall. Which ideally means thats how your brain was working whether you admit it or not, but this is why you can probably never understand religion just as i cant understand atheism, unless if i was one once.
it will be considered with an *"OPEN MIND"*
*Your not ready
*



So this is really not going anywhere lol, so ill end it here and see you in politics section or another thread .


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I noticed the bold statements and commented on a few of them. Did you not even read my reply? I could comment on all of them, but like I said, it was getting boring. They were all very vague.
> Take their knowledge of geology as one example. They said that mountains are firmly fixed. Anyone can observe that. Did you find any details that point toward a serious understanding of plate tectonics (as you implied from that vague statement)? Because IMO, saying 'mountains are firmly fixed' doesn't cut it.
> 
> 
> ...


lol you need to keep up, you had no idea what this conversation was about when you jumped in, listen bud im not trying to name call you or anything but if you read the previous posts between me n afrawfraw you would have noticed there was no insults at all but the opposite.

Oh and sorry i didnt mean your English , i meant it as the English lang in general

peace...


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 15, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> *[FONT=Verdana,aer]Quranic Method for The Determination Of The Greatest Speed C.[/font]*


 I'm curious. Do you have any evidence that anyone was able to use the Quran to determine the speed of light PRIOR to scientists measuring it? IOW, do you have any evidence that these verses were unambiguous enough to allow a Muslim to be the first to declare the value for c? Otherwise, you are doing the same thing that followers of Nostradamus do and make things fit. As I said before, it isn't difficult to find passages that are consistent with modern knowledge but that is a far cry away from being evidence of future knowledge.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 15, 2010)

@Dickdasterdly- You are making some very banal points that can be, or have been, logically dissected and refuted. I am not going to make a list because your lengthy diatribes hold so little value and are so poorly shaped that it would take an equally lengthy, repeated and reworded, discourse that one may not be able to follow if you hold so little "willingness" to drink your tea before you get a refill, if you don't empty your head how can you hope to learn what other have to teach. You seemed to have turned this into a theological debate insofar as all rebuts must possess dogmatically consistent versus, so vague you could predict every natural disaster in recent times, and very deep knowledge of every holy book ever written.

With all your knowledge I am sure you would be able to see the implicit contradictions and similarities between all of the various books. Many of God's Sun's were born on Dec. 25, born of virgin mary, in the house of bread(or bethlehem), was seen by three kings who followed the north star to him. Has twelve disciples(12 zodiac figures), was crucified, died for three days and rose again and ascended into heaven. Even the similarities between the new and old testament are indicative of an astrological allegory, with tales of morality intertwined, that holds little more value than the farmers almanac. 

This is what I was looking for, and the intense music should definitely get your heart going as you realize the book you hold as holy is less qualified to run your life than the keyboard you see before your eyes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-17BNU7L6g&feature=related

Peace


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I'm curious. Do you have any evidence that anyone was able to use the Quran to determine the speed of light PRIOR to scientists measuring it? IOW, do you have any evidence that these verses were unambiguous enough to allow a Muslim to be the first to declare the value for c? Otherwise, you are doing the same thing that followers of Nostradamus do and make things fit. As I said before, it isn't difficult to find passages that are consistent with modern knowledge but that is a far cry away from being evidence of future knowledge.


 No actually, we were destroyed after the golden age and only started picking back up not long ago.{or were trying at least}
We are told that as science progresses the more discoveries made the more the Quran is revealing what its saying. and it also tells us that the enemies will be given great wealth and they will keep spending it till its all broken down and gone. 
also many prophecies were made and alot have been uncovered and alot are yet to come alight, one is that Rome and Spain will be Muslim again one day. 
And then there is the Challenge posed. which has never been taken out because of how unbelievably delicate and balanced it is and everything is mathematically arranged and specific words and numbers are arranged in proportion which makes it impossible to duplicate, one word would upset the whole balance.
talks about Physics, Geography, botany, Geology, Oceanology, Biology, Astronomy, Zoology, Medicine, Physiology, Embryology{which is one of the most detailed} and General Science among the normal Texts and what they have revealed in the world till now.
http://thisistruth.org/truth.php?f=ModernScience#Ghttp://thisistruth.org/truth.php?f=ModernScience#Medicine


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> @Dickdasterdly- You are making some very banal points that can be, or have been, logically dissected and refuted. I am not going to make a list because your lengthy diatribes hold so little value and are so poorly shaped that it would take an equally lengthy, repeated and reworded, discourse that one may not be able to follow if you hold so little "willingness" to drink your tea before you get a refill, if you don't empty your head how can you hope to learn what other have to teach. You seemed to have turned this into a theological debate insofar as all rebuts must possess dogmatically consistent versus, so vague you could predict every natural disaster in recent times, and very deep knowledge of every holy book ever written.
> 
> With all your knowledge I am sure you would be able to see the implicit contradictions and similarities between all of the various books. Many of God's Sun's were born on Dec. 25, born of virgin mary, in the house of bread(or bethlehem), was seen by three kings who followed the north star to him. Has twelve disciples(12 zodiac figures), was crucified, died for three days and rose again and ascended into heaven. Even the similarities between the new and old testament are indicative of an astrological allegory, with tales of morality intertwined, that holds little more value than the farmers almanac.
> 
> ...


Bro Really Im not sure where you got your information from but Im pretty sure it was zeitgeist or something close, and in case you haven't heard that whole argument doesn't even hold an ounce of water, research a little further than youtube and always check for rebuttals lol you remind me of one of my best friends, he held on to Zeitgeist since it came out and he is still the same till today and wont accept any rebuttals, we are all different i guess. More importantly Where did you hear that jesus was born on the 25th? You didn't hear us saying anything about that view?

Ill give you a Hint too, I think your onto something with that whether you know it or not and its nothing to disprove me but to actually prove my case even more.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 15, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> lol you need to keep up, you had no idea what this conversation was about when you jumped in


I need to keep up? This is a forum, not a real time conversation. I read what you wrote. 
I responded to how you took a bunch of vague statements, and pretended that they meant something much more complex. As someone else said, it's just like what people do with Nostradamus predictions.
I pointed out how you were bending over backward to look for meaning in a bunch of vague statements, giving multiple examples until I got bored with it. Your response: move on to something else. I tried to get you focused with just _one _example:
*Take their knowledge of geology as one example. They said that mountains are firmly fixed. Anyone can observe that. Did you find any details that point toward a serious understanding of plate tectonics (as you seem to think that vague statement means)? Because IMO, saying 'mountains are firmly fixed' doesn't cut it.*
Your response this time: move on to something else. If you don't feel comfortable responding to that one, pick another of my comments.

And the &#8220;There is not an animal (That lives) on the earth, Nor a being that flies On its wings, but (forms Part of) communities like you.&#8221; bullshit... Solitary animals that come together and mate, then go their separate ways don't exactly live in communities like us IMO. And, what about insects and other animals that just lay a bunch of eggs and split, hoping that by having huge numbers of offspring that at least some will survive despite getting no nurturing. Is that a community like ours? You have to stretch pretty far to make that fit IMO. Just like the others.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 15, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Bro Really Im not sure where you got your information from but Im pretty sure it was zeitgeist or something close, and in case you haven't heard that whole argument doesn't even hold an ounce of water, research a little further than youtube and always check for rebuttals lol you remind me of one of my best friends, he held on to Zeitgeist since it came out and he is still the same till today and wont accept any rebuttals, we are all different i guess. More importantly Where did you hear that jesus was born on the 25th? You didn't hear us saying anything about that view?


Well that was a very well put together string of sentences, I am proud of you! I am not sure how you figure that those arguments hold no strength, it shows that theology was based on naturalistic cycles and observations, while using stories of morality, and ritualistic/coming-of-age behavior in order to keep everyone in line(waiting to join the club).

To answer your questions; since Jesus isn't real he technically wasn't born but I am sure that the Bible says something about the 25th.... Oh right the astrological descriptions. And no I did not sift through 300+ pages of pointless dialogue that isn't very coherent, and doesn't hold any logical consistency besides the talks of true reality.

Zeitgeist is a one of a kind cinematic work. Although there are many like it, none do the job as well as ZG. You mention something of rebuttals, but isn't it you who also refuse to accept any form of dissenting view as consistent with the nature of reality. You can call me looney, or an easily lead cattle, but at least what I hold as true has some grounds in the world we live in and is able to precipitate a sense of security and assurance and proves to resist the freak show from enamoring and fettering my sense of self.

Peace


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Well that was a very well put together string of sentences, I am proud of you! I am not sure how you figure that those arguments hold no strength, it shows that theology was based on naturalistic cycles and observations, while using stories of morality, and ritualistic/coming-of-age behavior in order to keep everyone in line(waiting to join the club).
> 
> To answer your questions; since Jesus isn't real he technically wasn't born but I am sure that the Bible says something about the 25th.... Oh right the astrological descriptions. And no I did not sift through 300+ pages of pointless dialogue that isn't very coherent, and doesn't hold any logical consistency besides the talks of true reality.
> 
> ...


 Believe me iv been through all the possible roads you can think of before i arrived to my destination and now i have 0% doubts.
lol and even further, .

Look ill make it easy on you: here are your answers. and if you have watched it then refresh your memory again and see if the below helps.
*
http://conspiracyscience.com/articles/zeitgeist/*
====================================


*"Zeitgeist is a one of a kind cinematic work"*
*"none do the job as well as ZG**"*
Great then maybe you can email them n tell them to include ISLAM.?
*http://zeitgeistmovementsupportsislam.blogspot.com/*
============================================================
*"You can call me looney, or an easily lead cattle, but at least what I hold as true has some grounds in the world we live in and is able to precipitate a sense of security and assurance and proves to resist the freak show from enamoring and fettering my sense of self."*

Did you hear that *frawfraw*? Does it ring any bells?
============================================================


----------



## OutDaCloset (Jun 15, 2010)

everybody just shut up!


----------



## OutDaCloset (Jun 15, 2010)

grab ur bong, bowl, pipe, joint, blunt, etc.!


----------



## OutDaCloset (Jun 15, 2010)

make the appropriate preparations for smoking!


----------



## OutDaCloset (Jun 15, 2010)

take a hit............


----------



## OutDaCloset (Jun 15, 2010)

and another................


----------



## OutDaCloset (Jun 15, 2010)

argument resolved!!!


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't see the need to add islam. Maybe you can enlighten me to its superior importance over the topics discussed. Maybe you didn't get the memo, but "The Greatest Story Ever Told" section is about religion in general, notice how they thoroughly depict the doctrine from many other cultures including the sun god Horus, who has a near identical story and set of stories behind him to that of Jesus.

I don't know why you so persistently refuse to give up the God delusion. I read an article calling "god" merely a neurological secretion. I have found the idea of God to keep me thinking Good and Bad, where as I realize things are much more complex. This Good and Bad being a function of the reptilian brain, where as the neocortex keeps trying to rectify and recalculate the perceptive disturbances. Religion keep people shallow and hidden from their true potential.

Peace

EDIT: @ OutDaCloset - Sorry!


----------



## usda101 (Jun 15, 2010)

Calm down, damn ,the answer is we have no idea.... period, an neither do you .But to beleive it was created in seven days is the ignorance you refere to.An im no aetheist.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 15, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> No actually, we were destroyed after the golden age and only started picking back up not long ago.{or were trying at least}
> We are told that as science progresses the more discoveries made the more the Quran is revealing what its saying. and it also tells us that the enemies will be given great wealth and they will keep spending it till its all broken down and gone.
> also many prophecies were made and alot have been uncovered and alot are yet to come alight, one is that Rome and Spain will be Muslim again one day.
> And then there is the Challenge posed. which has never been taken out because of how unbelievably delicate and balanced it is and everything is mathematically arranged and specific words and numbers are arranged in proportion which makes it impossible to duplicate, one word would upset the whole balance.
> ...


 What things does the Quran say about embryology that was not known or could be figured out back when it was written? Even the most ancient people were hardly stupid, they came up with many things correct about nature. One thing about embryology that I doubt is present is the fact that every species goes through stages of its ancestor predecessors. Because if it says that, then why doesn't Islam accept common ancestry of Darwinism? 

Just a question, why are you here on a marijuana website? Isn't it forbidden to take intoxicants?


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> I don't see the need to add islam. Maybe you can enlighten me to its superior importance over the topics discussed. Maybe you didn't get the memo, but "The Greatest Story Ever Told" section is about religion in general, notice how they thoroughly depict the doctrine from many other cultures including the sun god Horus, who has a near identical story and set of stories behind him to that of Jesus.
> 
> I don't know why you so persistently refuse to give up the God delusion. I read an article calling "god" merely a neurological secretion. I have found the idea of God to keep me thinking Good and Bad, where as I realize things are much more complex. This Good and Bad being a function of the reptilian brain, where as the neocortex keeps trying to rectify and recalculate the perceptive disturbances. Religion keep people shallow and hidden from their true potential.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry about that my last link was broke in my last post.
here before you run along with your ZG hero:
http://conspiracyscience.com/articles/zeitgeist/part-one/
This will clear up all the misconceptions running around in your mind about the subject.

and I think it is interesting that Islam is not mentioned in a film of that caliber since its being targeted from every other angle, why not do the same with this, i mean it would only be for the better right? unless that exposes the films credibility?
=====================================================================================================
"ZG, Addendum, is also 2 hours long. Yet, "Islam" is only mentioned 3 times in ZG Addendum but in a general way at the same time as addressing Judaism & Christianity. Again, there was no mention of sharia law, sharia banking or finance or investment or the Islamic monetary system whatsoever."

"The Zeitgeist Movement whether inadvertent or not up-holds Islam as superior by default in the eyes of Muslims since Islam is not addressed. And Muslims are using Zeitgeist to their advantage. We need some balance here. If ZG is attempting to be a worldwide movement then that movement must also address Islamic issues too. By addressing Christianity but not Islam it's only addressing half the problem. It's like addressing the right hand but omitting what the left hand is doing."

"I look forward to the day that TZGM members and moderators have the integrity to criticize Islam equal to the level they criticized Christianity in Zeitgeist part 1."
"The Zeitgeist Movement has no problem bashing religion *EXCEPT* when it comes to addressing Islam. Suddenly, TZGM members find it a useful, convenient tactic to get offended out of proportion & make demands for immediate censorship."

And if you didnt notice, the link you saw before which the above quotes are from was an ANTI-ISLAMIC site.So im not even making this up from my side and im not giving you Islamic sites to look at.

======================================================================================================

*"Religion keep people shallow and hidden from their true potential."*
Im not sure which religion your talking about but i think you need to have a look at history from all angles before you make a statement like that.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 15, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Oh sorry about that my last link was broke in my last post.
> here before you run along with your ZG hero:
> http://conspiracyscience.com/articles/zeitgeist/part-one/
> This will clear up all the misconceptions running around in your mind about the subject.
> ...


I speak of all religion, it pries people away from critical thinking by convincing them that everything is completely watched over, and is the way it is *because*. Making them submissive to authority, creating prime candidates to die in war for falsified beliefs. Every form of belief that requires sets and standards, procedures or rituals, removes the person from the true nature of their own existence. Ultimately coming back to a philosophical-mixture of quantum physics and solipsism, where by self philosophizing is the most important staple in the life of any mind.

Peace


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What things does the Quran say about embryology that was not known or could be figured out back when it was written?
> 
> 
> Even the most ancient people were hardly stupid, they came up with many things correct about nature. One thing about embryology that I doubt is present is the fact that every species goes through stages of its ancestor predecessors. Because if it says that, then why doesn't Islam accept common ancestry of Darwinism?
> ...


*"What things does the Quran say about embryology that was not known or could be figured out back when it was written?"*

Professor Keith L. Moore.
*Keith L. Moore* is a professor emeritus in the division of anatomy (department of surgery), former Chair of anatomy from 1974 to 1984[1] and associate dean for Basic Medical Sciences (Faculty of Medicine) at the University of Toronto, Ontario, Canada. He has also worked at the King Abdulaziz University in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Moreover, he is a founding member of the _American Association of Clinical Anatomists_ (AACA). He was President of the AACA between 1989 and 1991[2]. He is most known for his textbooks on the subjects of anatomy and human embryology.
He has co-written (with professor Arthur F. Dalley II) _Clinically Oriented Anatomy_, which is the most popular English-language anatomy textbook in the world, used by scientists, doctors, physiotherapists and students worldwide. The book is especially popular because of its 'blue boxes' - passages of text on blue background that relate the classical anatomy to real-world concepts in the diagnosis and treatment of human patients. The book has been translated into multiple languages. He also co-wrote (with professor Anne M. R. Agur) _Essential Clinical Anatomy_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_L._Moore {early 1980s}

here is his testimony:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg5aVgwN_2E

and here is a glimpse of the process:

"*Man we did create from a quintessence (of clay); Then we placed as (a drop of) sperm (nutfah) in a place firmly fixed; Then we made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood (alaqah); Then of that clot we made a (fetus) lump (mudghah); then we made out of that lump bones and clothed the bones with flesh; then we developed out of it another creature.*" {23:12-14} 

And it goes on and on to explain all the verses in detail with the professor.http://thisistruth.org/truth.php?f=CreationOfMan

==============
*"then why doesn't Islam accept common ancestry of Darwinism?"
*
*In reality Islam doesn't clash much with Darwin's evolution sayings so im not sure why you think we do? What we oppose is the notion that things came about by mistake-by nothing, as far as we are concerned we do support a type of evolution.{unless the text is read and accepted literally.}

**Many Muslim scholars, from the golden age of Islam to today, adopted an evolutionary world view*, *and it is even supported in ways in the Quran.*
----------------------------------------------------------
"Islam Darwin Problem"
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2009/10/25/in_the_muslim_world_creationism_is_on_the_rise/?page=full
----------------------------------------------------------
I wont answer your last question, no offense. lets stay on the subject.


----------



## Brazko (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a little Random Comic Relief for all the Stressed Out Stoners 

[youtube]QrE17OVVW_E[/youtube]



OutDaCloset said:


> everybody just shut up!





usda101 said:


> Calm down, damn ,the answer is we have no idea.... period, an neither do you .But to beleive it was created in seven days is the ignorance you refere to.An im no aetheist.


 

I'm sorry, pls continue....


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> I speak of all religion, it pries people away from critical thinking by convincing them that everything is completely watched over, and is the way it is *because*. Making them submissive to authority, creating prime candidates to die in war for falsified beliefs. Every form of belief that requires sets and standards, procedures or rituals, removes the person from the true nature of their own existence. Ultimately coming back to a philosophical-mixture of quantum physics and solipsism, where by self philosophizing is the most important staple in the life of any mind.
> 
> Peace


lol btw im not sure you know im muslim.
anyways 

Maybe its because '"Islam"' is so god damned far left field that there is only time to be wasted commenting on it.
I disagree, you might not be able to see where im cumming from as you have to be on the front of the cannon to see the bullet{which means you have to be a Muslim under fire by most of the world}.
Anyone with the capacity to make a movie to bash all religions will include all religions as there is a point after it, and if they remove the ONLY religion that is being attacked world wide, there is something not right.
 
The above verses that you commented on are quotes from the article i posted in my previous reply, so you weren't exactly meant to reply to them heheh. I like to give sources from none-Muslim sites to keep the balance that's all.


"I speak of all religion, it pries people away from critical thinking by convincing them that everything is completely watched over, and is the way it isbecause. Making them submissive to authority, creating prime candidates to die in war for falsified beliefs. Every form of belief that requires sets and standards, procedures or rituals, removes the person from the true nature of their own existence. Ultimately coming back to a philosophical-mixture of quantum physics and solipsism, where by self philosophizing is the most important staple in the life of any mind."

You obviously haven't heard of what Islam really is and that such a description that you listed above doesn't apply.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_Golden_Age

Things are far from what they seem.

peace .


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 15, 2010)

usda101 said:


> Calm down, damn ,the answer is we have no idea.... period, an neither do you .But to beleive it was created in seven days is the ignorance you refere to.An im no aetheist.


Who said anything was created in 7 days?


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 15, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Who said anything was created in 7 days?


The bible and quran do. In modern times, as old tales continue to become irrelevant and are proven wrong, people generally start to loosen up their interpretations. So, the 6 or 7 day creation myth conveniently gets a new interpretation. A 'day' now really means thousands or millions of years. Strange that in all of the old tales, nobody thought to mention that equation. That's the thing about these old myths and tales... they're so vague, that re-interpreting them is pretty easy - as we've seen with your proclamations about ancient islam's great understanding of geology, biology, etc.. That's how mountains being called 'firm' can be interpreted as a thorough understanding of plate tectonics.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 16, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> *"What things does the Quran say about embryology that was not known or could be figured out back when it was written?"*
> 
> Professor Keith L. Moore.
> *Keith L. Moore* is a professor emeritus in the division of anatomy (department of surgery), former Chair of anatomy from 1974 to 1984[1] and associate dean for Basic Medical Sciences (Faculty of Medicine) at the University of Toronto, Ontario, Canada. He has also worked at the King Abdulaziz University in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. Moreover, he is a founding member of the _American Association of Clinical Anatomists_ (AACA). He was President of the AACA between 1989 and 1991[2]. He is most known for his textbooks on the subjects of anatomy and human embryology.
> ...


 Dr. Moore may be quite impressed but not me. 

http://www.answering-islam.org/Quran/Science/embryo.html
Sura 22:5 says "We created you out of dust, then out of sperm, then out of a leech-like clot, then from a morsel of flesh, partly formed and partly unformed ... and We cause whom We will to rest in the wombs for an appointed term, then do We bring you out as babes." Sura 23:13-14 repeats this idea by saying God "placed him as (a drop of) sperm (_nutfah_) in a place of rest, firmly fixed; then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood (_alaqa_); then out of that clot We made a (foetus) lump (_mudghah_), then We made out of that lump bones and clothed the bones with flesh; then We developed out of it another creature." 75:38 also says man becomes an _alaqa_ and 96:2 says we came from _alaq_.
Moore however goes further and incredibly he claims in a later edition of his textbook that the Qur'an "states that the resulting organism settles in the womb like a seed, 6 days after its beginning" [9]. This really would be amazing if it was true. Actually the Qur'an says nothing of the sort.
We have to ask what the precise meaning of these words is in order to know whether the verses contain important scientific statements that have only recently been discovered, as Moore and others claim. In comparison with the meaning of _nutfah, _it is rather more difficult to understand what _alaqa_ means. Many different suggestions have been made: clot (Pickthall, Maulana Muhammed Ali, Muhammed Zafrulla Khan, Hamidullah), small lump of blood (Kasimirski), leech-like clot (Yusuf Ali), and "leech, suspended thing or blood clot" (Moore, _op. cit._). Moore suggests that the appearance of an embryo of 24 days' gestation resembles a leech, though this is rather debatable. In side view the developing umbilicus (genetically part of the embryo) is almost as big as the "leech-shaped" part into which a human is formed and the developing placenta (which also consists of tissue that is genetically from the embryo) is much larger than the embryo. It is claimed that the ancient sages would not have been able to see an embryo about 3mm long and describe it as leech-like, but Aristotle correctly described the function of the umbilical cord, by which the embryo "clings" to the uterus wall in the fourth century B.C. [10]. It is impossible to believe the suggestion of Bachir Torki [11] that _alaq_ in 96:2 means links, referring to the gene code of DNA, as this makes a nonsense out of other verses where the word is used, such as 22:5 ("we made you from a drop of sperm, then from that a gene code, then from that a little lump of flesh....").





A 24/25 day embryo at the _alaqa_ stage, approx. 2 mm long
 To establish a definition for _alaqa_ we might take a look at the Qamus al-Muheet, one of the most important Arabic dictionaries ever compiled, by Muhammed Ibn-Yaqub al-Firuzabadi (AD 1329-1415) [12]. He says that _alaqa_ has the same meaning as a clot of blood. In 96:2 the word _alaq_ is used, which is both a collective plural and a verbal noun. The latter form conveys the sense of man being created from clinging material or possibly clay, which is consistent with the creation of Adam in the Bible from the dust of the ground (Genesis 2:7) and some of the other Qur'anic verses listed above. However, the translators of the Qur'an have all translated _alaq_ as "clot" as opposed to "clinging" in 96:2 because the use of the singular _alaqa_ elsewhere forces them to use "clot" here too, despite the attraction for the meaning "clinging" or leech-like which is perhaps more scientifically accurate.
Another source of information are the early Muslim commentators. Ibn Kathir wrote that when the drop of water (_nutfah_) settled in the womb it stayed there for forty days and then became a red clot (_alaqa_), staying there for another forty days before turning to _mudghah_, a piece of flesh without shape or form. Finally it began to take on a shape and form. Both ar-Razi and as-Suyuti [13] claimed that the dust referred both to Adam's creation and to the man's discharge; _nutfah_ referred to the water from the male and _alaqa_ was a solidified piece of blood clot. Ibn Qayyim al-Jawziyya (died about AD 1350) wrote that "the foetus is a living or dead babe animal which is sometimes found in the womb of a slaughtered animal, and its blood is congested" [14]. Another great physician, Ibn al-Quff wrote some 13 out of 60 chapters from "On Health Preservation" about embryology and pregnancy. He included a further stage of development one week after conception, the foam stage or _raghwah_. Up to 16 days the embryo was _alaqa_ (clot) and after 27 to 30 days the clot turns into a lump of meat, _mudghah_ [15]. These dates must be regarded as very approximate but are nevertheless a major improvement on what one of the most reliable Hadiths says about foetal development, as we shall see later.





A 26/27 day embryo, said to resemble a mouthful of flesh, but only 3 mm long
 Moving onto the next stage of development, Razi described the _mudghah_ as being a little piece of meat the size of what a man can chew. The idea that _mudghah_ means chewed flesh is a later, and less accurate translation of the word, but the idea has persisted because it is claimed that the somites from which the backbone and other trunk structures develop bear a passing resemblance to teeth marks implanted in plastercine. It must be said that not only is this an imaginative interpretation however, but besides, Moore cannot claim that the _mudghah_ should occur at 26-27 days since at that point the embryo is a mere 4mm long. One would have to wait around 8 weeks before the embryo was the size of chewed flesh (if a mouthful is defined as being 20-30mm wide), which is what _mudghah_ really means. And in the following Hadith, transmitted by Bukhari and Muslim, Muhammed claims that the _mudghah_ stage occurs between days 80 and 120. Yet by this time the foetus is considerably larger than a lump of flesh the size of which a man can chew, and looks very human-like and totally unlike meat.

`Abdullah (b. Mas'ud) reported that Allah's Messenger ... said: "Verily your creation is on this wise. The constituents of one of you are collected for forty days in his mother's womb in the form of blood [sperm?], after which it becomes a clot of blood in another period of forty days. Then it becomes a lump of flesh and forty days later Allah sends his angel to it ..."
Thus according to Muhammed, the drop of sperm remains in the womb for 40 days, then becomes a clot for a further 40 days, then a lump of flesh for 40 days [16]. It has been shown that human sperm can only survive inside a woman's reproductive tract for a maximum of 7 days; at 80 days the embryo has very definitely acquired the shape of a human being and looks nothing like either a clot or a mouthful of flesh.






 An eleven week foetus, real size 7.5 cm, but according to Muhammed still at the _alaqa _stage, a clot of blood
 The final stage of human development which the Qur'an describes is the creation of bones, and the clothing of bones with flesh. However, according to modern embryologists including Prof. Moore, the tissue from which bone originates, known as mesoderm, is the same tissue as that from which muscle ("flesh") develops [17]. Thus bone and muscles begin to develop simultaneously, rather than sequentially. Whereas however most of the muscle tissue that we have is laid down before birth, bones continue to develop and calcify (strengthen with calcium) right into one's teenage years. So far from bones being clothed with flesh, it would be more accurate if the Qur'an had said that muscles started to develop at the same time as bones, but completed their development earlier. The idea that bones are clothed with flesh is not only scientifically completely false, but is directly copied from the ancient Greek doctor Galen, as we shall see shortly.

*Some possible explanations*

Aristotle believed that humans originated from the action of male semen upon female menstrual blood [18] which leaves us with something of a dilemma. If we translate _alaqa_ as "clot" it means that the Qur'an is completely wrong about human development, since there is absolutely no stage during which the embryo consists of a clot. The only situation in which an embryo might appear like a clot is during a miscarriage, in which case the clotted blood which is seen to emerge (much of which comes from the mother incidentally) is solidified and by definition no longer alive. So if ever an embryo appeared to look like a clot it would never develop any further into a human; it would be a dead mass of bloody miscarrying flesh. Since Muhammed had several wives it is entirely likely that he would be very familiar with miscarriages. Alternatively it could be hinting at Aristotle's incorrect belief that the embryo originated from the combination of male sperm and female menstrual blood.
Moore avoids this problem by translating _alaqa_ as a leech, since he is well aware that there is no stage in development when the embryo is a clot. As we have seen however, this is only to justify his interpretation that an embryo of 24-25 days is a clinging leech-like _alaqa_ and one at 26-27 days is a _mudghah_ with teeth-marks. A further problem with this view is that if the _alaqa_ is translated "leech" because it appears to be clinging to the uterus wall, does this mean that the foetus only clings to the uterus wall for a few days? Obviously it remains attached for the entire nine months of gestation.
There are other problems with Moore's interpretation too. Not least is the claim of Muhammed that the dates of the _alaqa_ and _mudghah_ were 40-80 days and 80-120 days of gestation respectively, rather than 24-25 days and 26-27 days. It also begs the question as to why, if the Qur'an really is giving us a highly precise scientific account of human development, it only mentions four stages, _nutfah, alaqa, mudghah_, plus the clothing of bones with flesh. Between fertilization and day 28 for example Moore lists no fewer than 13 stages in his textbook. Why does the Qur'an say nothing about any of these other stages? The reality is that the more ambiguous the meaning of the Arabic terms, and the more meanings that can be attached to certain words, the less convincingly can they be said to be highly precise scientific terms.
However, the most convincing explanation, and the most worrying for those who maintain that the Qur'an is God's eternal Word, untampered with and free from any human interference, is that the Qur'an is merely repeating the teaching of the enormously influential Greek physician Galen. If this is the case, not only is the Qur'an wrong, but it also plagiarises ancient Greek literature!


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Dr. Moore may be quite impressed but not me.
> 
> If this is the case, not only is the Qur'an wrong, but it also plagiarises ancient Greek literature!


The quran serves as the finest work of plagiarism known throughout history.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 16, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> The bible and quran do. In modern times, as old tales continue to become irrelevant and are proven wrong, people generally start to loosen up their interpretations. So, the 6 or 7 day creation myth conveniently gets a new interpretation. A 'day' now really means thousands or millions of years. Strange that in all of the old tales, nobody thought to mention that equation. That's the thing about these old myths and tales... they're so vague, that re-interpreting them is pretty easy - as we've seen with your proclamations about ancient islam's great understanding of geology, biology, etc.. That's how mountains being called 'firm' can be interpreted as a thorough understanding of plate tectonics.


First of all, you have no clue what you are talking about, that's why i haven't even bothered to reply to most of your posts if you haven't noticed. you talk with no knowledge about anything and your so stuck far behind that i cant even pull you out with a winch. really i would love to sit and spoon feed you information contrary to what you think you know. But that's not really my problem and im not trying to make it mine that's why ill refrain from a direct reply.

peace....


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Dr. Moore may be quite impressed but not me.
> 
> http://www.answering-islam.org/Quran/Science/embryo.html
> Sura 22:5 says "We created you out of dust, then out of sperm, then out of a leech-like clot, then from a morsel of flesh, partly formed and partly unformed ... and We cause whom We will to rest in the wombs for an appointed term, then do We bring you out as babes." Sura 23:13-14 repeats this idea by saying God "placed him as (a drop of) sperm (_nutfah_) in a place of rest, firmly fixed; then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood (_alaqa_); then out of that clot We made a (foetus) lump (_mudghah_), then We made out of that lump bones and clothed the bones with flesh; then We developed out of it another creature." 75:38 also says man becomes an _alaqa_ and 96:2 says we came from _alaq_.
> ...


"@ *dickdasterdly666*, this is where your conclusions fail. People aren't actively NOT believing in a god for ulterior motives like you imply, to feel powerful or whatever."{As i mentioned before, *YOU PERSONALLY*, dont speak about others because hardly any 2 Atheists have the same Views"
*Mr.Kushman:
"You can call me looney, or an easily lead cattle, but at least what I hold as true has some grounds in the world we live in and is able to precipitate a sense of security and assurance and proves to resist the freak show from enamoring and fettering my sense of self."*

And this is where Atheists clash, you only compliment each other to certain points you agree on.
Dawkins thinks humanity should follow Darwin just long enough to cast off Jesus Christ and religion as a whole etc..., then ditch Darwin in favor of following Dawkins opinion on life, the universe and everything.


LOL im happy that you took my advice and Googled websites to prove your point, but it actually put you in an even more retarded position than before and it exposed your self and motives to yourself, if you cant accept that, you wont accept anything.

You see iv talked about what you just did a few times before in our conversation, but pure blindness prevailed i guess, and thats the problem.
ill remind you AGAIN since you seem to be running around in circles with your unsure self.

me:*
"lol you hardly sunk any ones battle ship, in fact you just bumped your lil rubber dinghy into my battle ship, i thought you ought to be smart enough to know that if YOU could sink my battle ship then all the governments around us would not have to invent lies, make 100s of fake Islamic websites, write 100s of thousands of books, and get fake bearded men on youtube telling people to kill each other{and then they get exposed for being mostly Jewish Zionists and one of them is even a powerful US government officials grandson**}. And effectively throw the cloak of terrorism over us."*
*"They would have simply exposed{and they are FULLY capable} the Quran as the bible was exposed and that would pretty much end things for the most part, but they have no choice, because they are smarter than that, not to mention you would be pretty hazed out to think that all over history hundreds and hundreds have not tried on that before you but failed miserably."

*{frawfraw}
*"if you present R-E-A-L evidence to an Atheist, he/she will investigate it to the fullest, like any other evidence collected."*

Great now since you went 1/2 way into trying to prove me wrong, did you ask yourself what if the information you just presented was all lies? did you try and look at the other side of the coin? NO. 
Why? because your in that hazey mood and again you are not looking for information with an OPEN mind as you said, you are looking for the cracks as i already mentioned earlier. Thats why i said you wont ever get any point other than the one your brain has programmed itself into being and thats why the ultimate human challenge is the one against himself.

But its ok ill help you out on that.
lol answering-islam.com have been bashed and exposed so much, but funny enough people still brows through the site and find the information they want to believe.
There are 100s of those sites as i ALREADY mentioned and that's what Islam has to deal with all the time. Do you still not see the fabrications imposed? you are not worthy of a reply on this subject so i don't want waist my time by proving you wrong.

http://www.answeringchristianity.net/nadeem_embryology.htm
Before you go any further the following site should have almost any answer to anything you can possibly think off, a rebuttal to the exact article you presented and a rebuttal and destruction of every lie, fabrication and misinterpretation the entire website you presented has to offer, and even further it exposes every single one of their representatives and their lining and misleading aims, and if you are really a Knowledge seeker as you *claim*, you will find an abundance on it. And as i mentioned BEFORE, do not mention Greek names and act as if you have something in hand when you dont. always double and triple check your information.
Lol seriously how low these people are to even lie and conceal half descriptions of arabic words from the dictionary they use.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 16, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> The quran serves as the finest work of plagiarism known throughout history.


lol, your intellect and knowledge do not surpass level 0 and ill put my neck under the guillotine for you on that. 
Are you like 10 years old or something? 

Funny though that you even admitted yourself that *it was finest work known throughout history. *and i totally agree with that, now your *only problem* is to prove the *plagiarism* part.

Don't worry ill wait.
Use google and type something like "how to prove Quran plagiarism." and copy and paste since you and I both know that you know ABSOLUTELY POSITIVITY NOTHING about this subject.


peace...


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 16, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> But its ok ill help you out on that.
> lol answering-islam.com have been bashed and exposed so much, but funny enough people still brows through the site and find the information they want to believe.
> There are 100s of those sites as i ALREADY mentioned and that's what Islam has to deal with all the time. Do you still not see the fabrications imposed? you are not worthy of a reply on this subject so i don't want waist my time by proving you wrong.
> 
> ...


I didn't need another website to tell me that there were problems with Dr. Moore's assessment. I posted it merely as one example of how it isn't convincing to many. 
Have you heard of apophenia? People tend to find patterns and links in things were there are none all of the time. The bottom line is that the Qu'ran is not accurate wrt embyology and many things have to be made to fit in order to see those connections. Don't tell me that anything written about development was impossible to know without divine guidance. Do you really think pregnant animals and even woman weren't examined after they died? If Allah wanted to be accurate, he wouldn't have completely ignored the woman's ova. He would have been correct about where semen comes from. He wouldn't have any errors in the number of days for different stages. 
I think people tend to underestimate the knowledge man had in the 5th century and even earlier. Some people don't even realize that Eratosthenes measured the circumference of the earth in the 3rd century *BC *! In a time when man already had domesticated animals and applied selective breeding for over 1000 years, it sounds unreasonable to think that they didn't already know _something_ about fetal development. Dr. Moore may be highly intelligent but he certainly didn't wear his scientific skeptical hat when he said those things. The best part is how he takes chewing gum and forms it into the shape resembling an embryo. Seriously?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Just a question, why are you here on a marijuana website? Isn't it forbidden to take intoxicants?


Are you going to answer this?


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 16, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> lol, your intellect and knowledge do not surpass level 0 and ill put my neck under the guillotine for you on that.
> Are you like 10 years old or something?
> 
> Funny though that you even admitted yourself that *it was finest work known throughout history. *and i totally agree with that, now your *only problem* is to prove the *plagiarism* part.
> ...


You are asking me if I'm "like ten years old, or something?" 
I admitted it was the finest work throughout history? 
You do know what a prepositional phrase is, yes?...maybe not, moving along.

Every pertinent fact muhammad learned was via the Jews. The Jews refused to tolerate the psychopath. It is no big surprise that he should feel the need to change that God's covenant had been made with Ishamel, rather than Isaac, as he he claims to be a direct descendant of Ishamel.

Qouting you here "_since you and I both know that you know ABSOLUTELY POSITIVITY NOTHING about this subject_."

You know me Dick?
Be honest...did you become a convert via the jail system?...such a shame, really is.
You would be so much better off an atheist.

I don't come to RIU to debate islam, or Christianity, for that matter.
I spent an awful lot of time studying your "religion." In fact, I think more Americans _should_ expend the energy to do so. 

I only glanced over your recent posts. I recall your saying something to the effect that the government is imposing false web sites about islam. LMAO and ...pathetic.

I got my quran FREE from the terrorist organization CAIR. It's all there in black and white. Yes, you CAN google the plagiarism.

The examples are endless.
"*No eye has seen,
no ear has heard,
no mind has conceived*
what God has prepared for those who love him." (1 Corinthians 2:9)

Narrated Abu Huraira: 
The Prophet said, "*ALLAH SAID*, I have prepared for My righteous slaves (such excellent things)
*as no eye has ever seen, nor an ear has ever heard nor a human heart can ever think of*."
(_Sahih Al-Bukhari_, Volume 9, Book 93, Number 589)

Your "prophet" ---ever wonder why a muslim MUST follow it with PBUH (peace be upon him)---WHY would a man, holier than thou, need millions of followers to follow his name each and every time with hopes of peace in the hearafter? Could it be he is rotting in one of the many levels of hell islam describes? Is it making the flesh that is now burning from his bones less painful with each "pbuh?"

How can I sit here and engage in foolish dialogue with you? According to your prophet, satan is a booger in the nose. With that "science".....all the world has to do is blow their nose and peace will be at last.

It is a beautiful day....the sun is shining, the birds are chirping. I should sit here and argue religion with a muslim? .....been there done that....futile. 

I'll let you know if I feel the need to chime in though. maybe the next rainy day?.....naaa, those are reserved for naps.
P.S. I'm already familiar with the hadith argument. :::yawn::: Save it.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jun 16, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


...the only thing that is goin to prove science wrong is ...SCIENCE. Drop the bible!


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Are you going to answer this?


Yes, it is forbidden. He is munafiq to the hilt.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Ignoring for a minute some of the very imperfect things we see in nature, all you do here is make an argument from personal incredulity. Just because you fine awe and don't understand intricacies in nature, you attribute everything to a supernatural power. This is what ancient man did before they had the tools to understand nature.
> 
> So, have any other proof besides your personal feelings?



No sorry buddy I perfectly understand nature and its reasons for being here on earth. Some day your gonna have to wake up and realize that you are following a theory that has not been proven as a fact and never will be. You are not knowlegeable at all if your gonna sit here and tell me how we got lucky, oh lucky for us this happened, or fortunately for us this reaction occured. 

Do you know why man came up with this big bang THEORY? It is simple because they refuse to admit to an almighty creator.Its notion is a nightmare for them because it defies theyre laws.Since they are unwilling to accept it they look for ways to disprove it.This has been going on for a very long time and if you were unaware of it sorry dont take it too hard on yourself. 

Big bang is a THEORY.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Are you going to answer this?


"I give you all herb bearing seed" dumbass


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

And this is where Atheists clash, you only compliment each other to certain points you agree on.
Dawkins thinks humanity should follow Darwin just long enough to cast off Jesus Christ and religion as a whole etc..., then ditch Darwin in favor of following Dawkins opinion on life, the universe and everything.


LOL im happy that you took my advice and Googled websites to prove your point, but it actually put you in an even more retarded position than before and it exposed your self and motives to yourself, if you cant accept that, you wont accept anything.

You see iv talked about what you just did a few times before in our conversation, but pure blindness prevailed i guess, and thats the problem.
ill remind you AGAIN since you seem to be running around in circles with your unsure self.

me:
"lol you hardly sunk any ones battle ship, in fact you just bumped your lil rubber dinghy into my battle ship, i thought you ought to be smart enough to know that if YOU could sink my battle ship then all the governments around us would not have to invent lies, make 100s of fake Islamic websites, write 100s of thousands of books, and get fake bearded men on youtube telling people to kill each other{and then they get exposed for being mostly Jewish Zionists and one of them is even a powerful US government officials grandson}. And effectively throw the cloak of terrorism over us."
"They would have simply exposed{and they are FULLY capable} the Quran as the bible was exposed and that would pretty much end things for the most part, but they have no choice, because they are smarter than that, not to mention you would be pretty hazed out to think that all over history hundreds and hundreds have not tried on that before you but failed miserably."

You:
"if you present R-E-A-L evidence to an Atheist, he/she will investigate it to the fullest, like any other evidence collected."

These "Cracks" I find are a REAL Problem for someone with an OPEN mind. Please provide HARD EVIDENCE, not quotes from a book that reiterated what man already knew...

Further more, your first mistake is plain as day. "You Atheists" is a truly ignorant statement as we are all unique EXCEPT for the fact that we do not believe in Deities...

You have not presented any evidence what so ever, only quotes from a book written for YOUR RELIGION. The quran was written by men, and is believed to be true to YOU and ISLAM. This is not evidence! And you claimed that the quran was the first to publish information about the universe, which is FALSE! Give me something to investigate! I'm not going to try and prove you "Wrong", because religion is designed to make you biased. I have nothing against Islam and to implicate Islam in anything would not be fair, kinda like "You Atheists". Just because a few people are haters, does not mean the entire faith is so.

I investigated your information and found holes! Don't be mad, If it didn't have holes, it would be the favored Theory of most Scientists in the scientific community...

I was raised with no religion and investigated it "religiously"  , I know of your faith and would have chosen Islam or Buddhism.

If I told you that the sky is blue because of light reflecting off of the oceans surface, you would be able to confirm or obliterate my statement, and present findings to support your argument. 

If you have beliefs that CAN NOT be verified by science, doesn't that say something? 

And here is a fun one! Who's got it right? Islam or Cristians or who? All of the "magical" religions have there own "Truths"!!! How can this be?

OH, AND I CAN GOOGLE WHATEVER I WANT TO! IF I PRESENT FALSE INFORMATION, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!! YOU STILL HAVEN"T EXPLAINED WHY YOU FALSELY CLAIMED THAT THE QURAN WAS THE FIRST TO PUBLISH THE EGG SHAPED EARTH AND STAR INFORMATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have a lot of anger about being mis-understood by governments. This has nothing to do with me, and I don't make any assumptions. Notice how I didn't use N.O.I., because this faction was founded in Detroit in the 1930's...

I sunk your battleship because your statement was FALSE, and I presented evidence. You can try to challenge my evidence, but it is FACT from Historical research. 

If I "GOOGLE" something which is false, please point it out. This won't happen of course, because I don't take anything at face value and cross reference with research websites I subscribe to. "GOOGLING" is fast for pulling up articles and information I ALREADY KNOW! Please don't insinuate that I Google answers to your questions. I don't. I knew the Quran wasn't the first to publish this information. Don't answer with anger and frustration, but rather with purpose.

As-Sal&#257;mu `Alayka/As-Sal&#257;mu `Alayki...


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> "I give you all herb bearing seed" dumbass


 Hey dipshit. That comment wasn't for you but for our resident Muslim.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, and stop quoting Richard Dawkins...What IS that? 

I can assume you believe what most muslims do, because you study the same beliefs.

Atheists can only be put into one group. People with no Deities...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> hey dipshit. That comment wasn't for you but for our resident muslim.


ROFLMAO!!!!! Wow!


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 16, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> No sorry buddy I perfectly understand nature and its reasons for being here on earth. Some day your gonna have to wake up and realize that you are following a theory that has not been proven as a fact and never will be. You are not knowlegeable at all if your gonna sit here and tell me how we got lucky, oh lucky for us this happened, or fortunately for us this reaction occured.
> 
> Do you know why man came up with this big bang THEORY? It is simple because they refuse to admit to an almighty creator.Its notion is a nightmare for them because it defies theyre laws.Since they are unwilling to accept it they look for ways to disprove it.This has been going on for a very long time and if you were unaware of it sorry dont take it too hard on yourself.
> 
> Big bang is a THEORY.


 blah blah blah. Repeating the same ignorant statements hundreds of times doesn't make you right.

Maybe if you ever took a second to listen to what people educated in science tell you, you won't keep making yourself look so stupid. No single scientific theory has ever been "proven" to the extent you imply. Even atomic theory and general relativity are not proven and are still 'just theories' yet we obtain technology from those theories that WORK! If the models were so wrong, then the things we derive from the theories would never work. You wouldn't have the computer you are currently using, our GPS satellites would be continually in error. The fact that we have technology reinforces and increases our level of confidence that we have things pretty much correct. 

You seem to have a conspiracy nutjob's view of science. That theories are developed for the sole purpose to deny god. How did you get so fucking delusional? Did you forget to take into account that people that have developed and advanced bbt have been religious themselves? Many religious people look to the bbt as CONFIRMATION that there is a creator because the alternative of a steady-state universe contradicts Genesis. Funny that you completely dismiss bbt when it does more to support you view of creation than the other previously accepted model.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> blah blah blah. Repeating the same ignorant statements hundreds of times doesn't make you right.
> 
> Maybe if you ever took a second to listen to what people educated in science tell you, you won't keep making yourself look so stupid. No single scientific theory has ever been "proven" to the extent you imply. Even atomic theory and general relativity are not proven and are still 'just theories' yet we obtain technology from those theories that WORK! If the models were so wrong, then the things we derive from the theories would never work. You wouldn't have the computer you are currently using, our GPS satellites would be continually in error. The fact that we have technology reinforces and increases are level of confidence that we have things pretty much correct.
> 
> You seem to have a conspiracy nutjob's view of science. That theories are developed for the sole purpose to deny god. How did you get so fucking delusional? Did you forget to take into account that people that have developed and advanced bbt have been religious themselves? Many religious people look to the bbt as CONFIRMATION that there is a creator because the alternative of a steady-state universe contradicts Genesis. Funny that you completely dismiss bbt when it does more to support you view of creation than the other previously accepted model.


Ignorance has one limitation...Education. Left un-treated, it spreads like herpes at an orgy.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jun 16, 2010)

[youtube]_bjOyt9PBzA&feature[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

HEY DickDasterdly666!? Please grace us with your reflection on 420ezah420!!!

I'm being respectful and serious...What's your take on 420?

C'MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 16, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> First of all, you have no clue what you are talking about, that's why i haven't even bothered to reply to most of your posts if you haven't noticed. you talk with no knowledge about anything and your so stuck far behind that i cant even pull you out with a winch. really i would love to sit and spoon feed you information contrary to what you think you know. But that's not really my problem and im not trying to make it mine that's why ill refrain from a direct reply.
> peace....


Really? That's why you haven't replied? LOL. (I'll have to remember that trick next time someone stumps me... "My intelligence and understanding are so beyond yours, I won't even deign to reply". Good one.)
Can you do me a favor and just reply to one small thing I asked. It should be VERY simple for someone as smart as you. Please all knowing one, spoon feed me just one answer from your great intellect. *How did you interpret the phrase 'mountains are firm' to mean a thorough understanding of plate tectonics?* Now, you've made some huge posts here, so don't give me the excuse that you don't have time to deal with someone like me, someone with so little understanding. Again, if you're uncomfortable responding to the geology comment, you can pick another. Will you stoop to my level just for a few seconds and reply?

And, since you said that I was totally wrong about the bible and quran talking about the world being created in a matter of days, I'll paste a couple of quotes from the quran:
_"Allah created the heavens and the earth, and all that is between them, in six days" (7:54)
"We created the heavens and the earth and all that is between them in six days, nor did any sense of weariness touch Us" (50:3)._


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I didn't need another website to tell me that there were problems with Dr. Moore's assessment. I posted it merely as one example of how it isn't convincing to many.
> Have you heard of apophenia? People tend to find patterns and links in things were there are none all of the time. The bottom line is that the Qu'ran is not accurate wrt embyology and many things have to be made to fit in order to see those connections. Don't tell me that anything written about development was impossible to know without divine guidance. Do you really think pregnant animals and even woman weren't examined after they died? If Allah wanted to be accurate, he wouldn't have completely ignored the woman's ova. He would have been correct about where semen comes from. He wouldn't have any errors in the number of days for different stages.
> I think people tend to underestimate the knowledge man had in the 5th century and even earlier. Some people don't even realize that Eratosthenes measured the circumference of the earth in the 3rd century *BC *! In a time when man already had domesticated animals and applied selective breeding for over 1000 years, it sounds unreasonable to think that they didn't already know _something_ about fetal development. Dr. Moore may be highly intelligent but he certainly didn't wear his scientific skeptical hat when he said those things. The best part is how he takes chewing gum and forms it into the shape resembling an embryo. Seriously?


 And your example was based on NOTHING FACTUAL. It was mearly backed up by imagination.

The bottom line is that the Qu'ran is *not accurate* wrt embyology and many things have to be made to fit in order to see those connections. Don't tell me that anything written about development was impossible to know without divine guidance. Do you really think pregnant animals and even woman weren't examined after they died? If Allah wanted to be accurate, he wouldn't have completely ignored the woman's ova. *He would have been correct about where semen comes from*. He wouldn't have *any errors in the number of days for different stages*. 
*I think people tend to underestimate the knowledge man had in the 5th century and even earlier.*

Can you bring those none accurate things you speak about and post them, but before you do make sure to look for that other side of the coin first don&#8217;t tell me what is there and isn&#8217;t there, tell me what is ERROR.

Second of all &#8220;If there is a God&#8221; I don&#8217;t think he would wait for you to tell him what to include and what not to include lol, if your level of wisdom and knowledge was at a point high enough to have a say on that I would be dancing in the rain with you right now.
In my view, you have to understand that If God was to give humanity all the information about everything, there would be no purpose to life because thats like going into an exam with the test sheet already answered? Would there be a point?No.
That&#8217;s why a quest for knowledge and truth is always needed to get to conclusions, and we always try and find any contradictions or try and disprove certain things mentioned init but instead it&#8217;s the opposite.

Im confused now, some of you say that they were retards in that age, and some say they were not, can you make your minds up. You only have to go back a few pages and see the replys.



mindphuk said:


> Are you going to answer this?


 Iv already answered this for you, but it seems like your rushing with your reading that your not taking in anything im saying.




Babs34 said:


> You are asking me if I'm "like ten years old, or something?"
> I admitted it was the finest work throughout history?
> You do know what a prepositional phrase is, yes?...maybe not, moving along.
> 
> ...


 
LOOOL, you know what, you&#8217;re a funny guy.

*&#8220;You know me Dick?
Be honest...did you become a convert via the jail system*?{ Seriously if your intelligence is limited to statements like that I feel very sad for you.}...such a shame, really is.&#8221;


*&#8220;You would be so much better off an atheist*.{maybe I was before? Did your 3 brain cells try and calculate that or did they fall short of capacity?}&#8221;


*&#8220;I don't come to RIU to debate islam, or Christianity, for that matter.
I spent an awful lot of time studying your "religion." In fact, I think more Americans should expend the energy to do so&#8221;*
Actually funny enough this conversation was really and truly between me and *frawfraw *and it stemmed from another debate, but somehow people started popping up without knowing what was going on and throwing insults and copy pasting and that how we got into depth about it.
You Sir are a LIER.{excuse me}, lol you say AWFUL LOT OF TIME,

Anyone with an ounce of knowledge about Islam would be able to conceive that that verse you presented *Does Not* hold any weight.
AND ANYONE WHO CLAIMS TO HAVE SPENT AN *AWFUL **LOT** OF TIME STUDYING MY RELIGION,* should know where that VERSE was stolen from originally. Paul is actually quoting from the Old Testaments book of Isaiah, chapter {64-4}:
For since the beginning of the world men have not heard, *nor perceived by the ear, neither hath the eye seen, O God, beside thee, what he hath prepared for him that waiteth for him.
*{Ooohh whats that? You didn&#8217;t know this?}
Prophet Isaiah{pbuh} is the source for these words. Muslims believe in the parts of the Bible that agrees with Islam, and this verse agrees with Islam, that no eye has perceived how heaven is, only Allah{swt} himself knows how it really is, no matter what anyone says.
For abundance of details on that and others and since you said &#8220;*In fact, I think more Americans should expend the energy to do so&#8221;
*then here you go Mr. iv been expanding my energy : www.islamic-awareness.org this will go into great details about your so called Plagiarism. 
*&#8220;I only glanced over your recent posts. I recall your saying something to the effect that the government is imposing false web sites about islam.&#8221;*
Lol that just says it all about your ignorance. I can provide you with LOADS of sites including *US university sites* that have FAKE Hadiths, FAKE Qurans and fake Fatwas, which have been exposed on what your laughing about. But you know what, I wont because you&#8217;re a liar and you don&#8217;t deserve any information, and you have clearly displayed that your not looking for a civilized debate or even an interest in any sort of knowledge.
So I wont even respond to any posts after this.

*Your "prophet" ---ever wonder why a muslim MUST follow it with PBUH (peace be upon him)---WHY would a man, holier than thou, need millions of followers to follow his name each and every time with hopes of peace in the hearafter? Could it be he is rotting in one of the many levels of hell islam describes? Is it making the flesh that is now burning from his bones less painful with each "pbuh?"*
This is the 3rd count of ignorance you have provided and a further stronger proof of you being a LIER.
If you have not noticed through your extensive research about My Religion, then one of the first and foremost things anyone would learn is that {PBUH} is followed by the mention of ANY prophet etc&#8230; as a sign of *respect especially towards god*{im not sure liars are familiar with respect}. 
In the wholeeeeeeeeee Quran the prophet Muhammad{pbuh} is mentioned around 4 times by name. While Jesus{pbuh} is mentioned more than 20x by name, and Mary{mgbpwh} the mother of Jesus{pbuh} has her OWN CHAPTER NAMED AFTER HER.
If you don&#8217;t see anything unusual here then u need to go and have a mental check up.

*How can I sit here and engage in foolish dialogue with you? According to your prophet, satan is a booger in the nose. With that "science".....all the world has to do is blow their nose and peace will be at last.*
lol I know your pretty arrogant and foolish that I was thinking the same thing.
First of all where did you make the Scientific assumption from?
Again you have no clue what you are talking about, go and study Arabic and eastern metaphors and similes before you go any further with your silliness. If you have nothing in hand to produce but to take a sentence and fantasize about it then I think you still need that check up.


*It is a beautiful day....the sun is shining, the birds are chirping. I should sit here and argue religion with a muslim? .....been there done that....futile.* 
*Futile*?, that&#8217;s why you have resorted to all these retarded CLAIMS, thinking you have caught me out. Lol.

*I'll let you know if I feel the need to chime in though. maybe the next rainy day?.....naaa, those are reserved for naps.
P.S. I'm already familiar with the hadith argument. :::yawn::: Save it.*
P.S. I think your more familiar with what gel women use to shave their legs than anything close to knowing a hadith. 
This would have been sooooo much more enjoyable for me if it was a face to face thing as I would have crushed your lying instantly by exposing your arrogance about a subject you CLAIM to be knowledgeable in. 



The MOST IMPORTANT POINT WAS, that we were talking about the Quran, *NOT AHADEETH*. with your extensive knowledge i might have thought you would understand the difference between the 2 which equates from where your sitting to the furthest point in space known to man.

I wont waist time on you anymore so don&#8217;t bother in replying.


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 16, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> HEY DickDasterdly666!? Please grace us with your reflection on 420ezah420!!!
> 
> I'm being respectful and serious...What's your take on 420?
> 
> C'MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


Lol why do you wanna put me on the receiving end of that cannon.
BTW i do apologies about "You Atheists" i didnt mean it in any type of disrespectful or negative way.
Iv seen your previous post and ill reply to it but i have to run now so will do it later and i am not answering in anger or anything, but im starting to get a bit frustrated from some who are pretty rude and disrespectful to say the least.
I have a good question for you for later.
ill make it short about 420 and "lol *MindP* at your reply above, and ill reply to you later too."

*&#8220;**It is We Who have built the universe with (Our creative) power, and, verily, it is We Who are steadily expanding it.**&#8221;*
*&#8220;Do not the Unbelievers see that the heavens and the earth were joined together (as one Unit of Creation), before We clove them asunder? We made from water every living thing. Will they not then believe?&#8221;*

I have to disagree with 420 on the big bang / evolution.{according to my personal beliefs}
First if we dont have science we dont have religion, and science has concluded that the big bang happened and that the earth in not a few thousand years old.

The first verse is self explanatory i think.

The second verse we believe is the big bang followed by the everything from water being the evolutionary process {cytoplasm etc...}
So i guess i have to side with "those atheists" on that one.lol. j/k
The verses in Arabic are very clear in what they are referring to in comparison to the English lang. trans...
There is another verse that poses a question along the line of, "is it not true that everything that has happened on earth has been recorded for us to reflect on": i don't remember the exact verse number.
And it fits perfectly with the long history that we have been able to uncover{millions of years etc...}
Everyone here seems to be confused about what anything in the Quran is meant to be instead of what you think its meant to be.

Another thing to mention to 420, If you believe in god that loves you etc... (and i think you do see some things from a good point of view), then how can you think that god will confuse you? especially in terms of science or scripture etc...? In the bible it says it clearly "for god is not the author of confusion" so how can he confuse you?{this statement goes on to contradict itself clearly in different ways throughout}.
This is where {in my view} you need to re-evaluate. If 1% confusion is present in what you believe in and you cannot find an answer then you should take action on that in certain ways.
If you believe in god and look at earth then you aught to believe that god is flawless, so anything from him should not and would not be any less.


history channel documentary if interested.
http://tweetbird.net/blog/secrets-of-the-quran-documentary-by-history-channel-part-1/




afrawfraw said:


> Oh, and stop quoting Richard Dawkins...What IS that?
> 
> I can assume you believe what most muslims do, because you study the same beliefs.
> 
> Atheists can only be put into one group. People with no Deities...



Wa 3alaykoum al salam hehe .


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

" If 1% confusion is present in what you believe in and you cannot find an answer then you should take action on that in certain ways." - DickDasterdly666

I agree. Respect...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

And of humans and beasts and cattle, there are diverse hues likewise, like the diversity of the [hues of] fruits and mountains. Indeed only those of God&#8217;s servants who have knowledge fear Him, in contrast to the ignorant, such as the disbelievers of Mecca. Truly God is Mighty, in His kingdom, Forgiving, of the sins of His faithful servants.

And among people and moving creatures and grazing livestock are various colors similarly. Only those fear Allah , from among His servants, who have knowledge. Indeed, Allah is Exalted in Might and Forgiving.

The REAL problem is that the English language is an atrocity!

But I'm sure you're familiar with it...

Quite a bit of emotions flying around, eh Dick?

Religion and Politics 'll do it EVERY time.

Duh duh duh duh duh, I'm lovin' it...


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 16, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> And of humans and beasts and cattle, there are diverse hues likewise, like the diversity of the [hues of] fruits and mountains. Indeed only those of God&#8217;s servants who have knowledge fear Him, in contrast to the ignorant, such as the disbelievers of Mecca. Truly God is Mighty, in His kingdom, Forgiving, of the sins of His faithful servants.
> 
> And among people and moving creatures and grazing livestock are various colors similarly. Only those fear Allah , from among His servants, who have knowledge. Indeed, Allah is Exalted in Might and Forgiving.
> 
> ...


Just got back to check things for a min, im still going to answer your previous post. but i have come up with a brilliant plan that will take the world by storm. {ok maybe its not as brilliant as i just made it sound}.
basically its a scientific experiment that you can DO YOURSELF to determine the outcome of this WHOLEEEE conversation, not even just that, also i would accept that you won this whole debate fair and square and would have 0 comeback. {sounds too good to be true}?
On top of all that, YOU are the ONLY scientist in this experiment and ONLY you can study and determine the results.

lol great quotes btw. Notice how Knowledge is present in both . no knowledge no nothing {in general}.

tell me about it, i still dont understand English till today. 

hey emotions are good things, you need fluctuation of those pesky emotions otherwise when ever dickdasterdly gets smashed into a wall or slaps muttley on the face it wouldnt be as amusing or effective.

i gtg now but ill come back for you .


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 16, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Iv already answered this for you, but it seems like your rushing with your reading that your not taking in anything im saying.


 You answered it? Where? 
I think it would be helpful if you learned how to use the quote function considering trying to decipher your posts is quite a challenge.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 16, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> You answered it? Where?
> I think it would be helpful if you learned how to use the quote function considering trying to decipher your posts is quite a challenge.


 lol, i was thinking the same thing a day or 2 ago whilst trolling along. i think i need to re-read this thread a few times before interjecting anything debatable.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 16, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> _"Allah created the heavens and the earth, and all that is between them, in six days" (7:54)
> "We created the heavens and the earth and all that is between them in six days, nor did any sense of weariness touch Us" (50:3)._


Here's a good question. Who is "We" and "Us?"...notice the capitalization used to denote importance.
Islam is monotheistic Dick, yes?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

Just watched, "Through the Wormhole", with Morgan freeman. The "GOD Helmet" was fascinating. I've seen similar studies done with reactions to shock, which were equally intriguing...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Here's a good question. Who is "We" and "Us?"...notice the capitalization used to denote importance.
> Islam is monotheistic Dick, yes?


Ever watched "The Neverending Story"? The tortoise, Morla? "We haven't spoken to anyone in thousands of years. After a while, we started talking to ourselves."


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> Great, i just wanted someone else to admit to the FACT that older civilizations did not have means of understanding when it came to nature, even those who were advanced technologically in ways we cant explain.
> 
> It might sound as if I just contradicted myself, but follow below so you can see why.
> 
> ...


I apologize, I never officially answered this. I think people are seeing more than what is written. I won't go through every instance so I'll run with this one... All I read is that there is shitty tasting water, and non-shitty tasting water, and we've noticed that they stay separated from one another. We can't explain why, (Note that no where in the Quran does it mention temperature and PH levels and Bacterial Life) so Allah (Praise be) must be responsible...Step by step now... "He has set free the two seas meeting together. There is a barrier between them. They do not transgress." (Quran, 55:19-20) This passage says there are two types of water, both different and not mixing in Nature. "He is the one who has set free the two kinds of water, one sweet and palatable, and the other salty and bitter. And He has made between them a barrier and a forbidding partition." (Quran, 25:53) Allah (Praise Be) is responsible for separating the salty nastiness from the sweet freshness and in case you weren't paying attention, he keeps 'em separated!

Any relationship between these passages and advanced thermo-dynamics is Inferred by psychological needs, rather than cold fact...Sorry.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 16, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Ever watched "The Neverending Story"? The tortoise, Morla? "We haven't spoken to anyone in thousands of years. After a while, we started talking to ourselves."



hahah, I can laugh at this, I get the jest. But understand, muslims believe the quran to be the the hand written "word from God." ---whereas I believe the Bible to be the hand written word of man's greedy intuition, where some ideologies have been misplaced, while others simply held in disregard or contempt.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 16, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> I apologize, I never officially answered this. I think people are seeing more than what is written. I won't go through every instance so I'll run with this one... All I read is that there is shitty tasting water, and non-shitty tasting water, and we've noticed that they stay separated from one another. We can't explain why, (Note that no where in the Quran does it mention temperature and PH levels and Bacterial Life) so Allah (Praise be) must be responsible...Step by step now... "He has set free the two seas meeting together. There is a barrier between them. They do not transgress." (Quran, 55:19-20) This passage says there are two types of water, both different and not mixing in Nature. "He is the one who has set free the two kinds of water, one sweet and palatable, and the other salty and bitter. And He has made between them a barrier and a forbidding partition." (Quran, 25:53) Allah (Praise Be) is responsible for separating the salty nastiness from the sweet freshness and in case you weren't paying attention, he keeps 'em separated!
> 
> Any relationship between these passages and advanced thermo-dynamics is Inferred by psychological needs, rather than cold fact...Sorry.


 
Well, can't speak for the rest of you, but I'm just TOTALLY flabergasted. (in my best valley girl dialect)


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 16, 2010)

HEY! There you go again, Applying Logic to Religion. Haven't we covered how aneurysm inspiring this combination is?


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 17, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> And this is where Atheists clash, you only compliment each other to certain points you agree on.
> Dawkins thinks humanity should follow Darwin just long enough to cast off Jesus Christ and religion as a whole etc..., then ditch Darwin in favor of following Dawkins opinion on life, the universe and everything.
> 
> 
> ...



You dont even know how great of a laugh this gave me. All I have to do is read the first few sentences and it tells me how stupid you really are. You swear that you know it all riding on your high horse huh? You got all the answers. This blows my mind when I know for a fact that you dont know what the hell you are talking about. You moron do you not know that you are believing as a fact something that will never be proven. Round of applause for having a feeble brain only capable of rgasping on to other peoples beliefs.

Big bang THEORY, big bang THOERY. Do you understand? it is not a proven fact you idiot.You have got to be among the most brainless people on earth if your gonna sit here and try to prove the big bang.Guesss what bitch its a theory that will never be proven. How can you be so goddamn sure about something that will never be proven. Gese i fell sorry for your pathetic ass.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 17, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Hey dipshit. That comment wasn't for you but for our resident Muslim.



What are you a fucking moron, you already know this shit. why would you waste your time.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Well, can't speak for the rest of you, but I'm just TOTALLY flabergasted. (in my best valley girl dialect)


[video]http://www.watchfamilyguy.tv/episode/family-guy-412-perfect-castaway/[/video]

fast forward to 19Min and watch the rest. Oh, my GOD, no way...


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 17, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> blah blah blah. Repeating the same ignorant statements hundreds of times doesn't make you right.
> 
> Maybe if you ever took a second to listen to what people educated in science tell you, you won't keep making yourself look so stupid. No single scientific theory has ever been "proven" to the extent you imply. Even atomic theory and general relativity are not proven and are still 'just theories' yet we obtain technology from those theories that WORK! If the models were so wrong, then the things we derive from the theories would never work. You wouldn't have the computer you are currently using, our GPS satellites would be continually in error. The fact that we have technology reinforces and increases our level of confidence that we have things pretty much correct.
> 
> You seem to have a conspiracy nutjob's view of science. That theories are developed for the sole purpose to deny god. How did you get so fucking delusional? Did you forget to take into account that people that have developed and advanced bbt have been religious themselves? Many religious people look to the bbt as CONFIRMATION that there is a creator because the alternative of a steady-state universe contradicts Genesis. Funny that you completely dismiss bbt when it does more to support you view of creation than the other previously accepted model.



Wow are you deaf, illiterate, or just plain stupid. 

I clearly said that the big bang might have been the way the creator made life, but guess the fuck what, WE DID NOT GET LUCKY, CIRCUMSATANCES DIDNT JUST SO HAPPEN TO OCCUR TO THE POINT TO WHERE IT JUST ACCIDENTALY HAPPENED. Yeah sure theyre may have been a big bang, but you literaly have to be brainless to believe in you heart that it was accidental.

Think long and hard about this, what was there before the universe? Where was the universe located? was it within another? What time and space was the universe in before it existed? With your theory you seem to believe that shit just popped out of nowhere from nothing.


No sorry im not as brainless as most people today, it is cleary obvious to the point of being fact that there is an almighty creator responsible for this. Go ahead and sit back thinking that everything just so happened to exist accidentaly, your loss not mine. Lucky for me my lord blessed me with a brain.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 17, 2010)

But don't you see the conflict, you are saying Big Bang, evolution, quantum theory, ect. is not a provable theory; so we should go and worship an idea written in a book. Truth is no matter how hard it is for you to believe, ultimately everything is theory; you can't connect to the world beyond your own perceptions with out language to dialogue with yourself. In fact general physics teaches us that we aren't interacting with the world, we are seeing the perception in our mind, how this is accomplished; no one is certain, nor is anyone certain that this isn't all just a dream built onto an inanimate conscious entity which the universe comprises.

Religious people have killed others over their victims non-acceptance of these 'holy books', muslim, christian, Judaic ect.ect., but no one has been killed because they didn't believe the universe and every entity in it is all one being capable on complete serenity and peace, except the people propounding these ideologies, John Lennon, John Kennedy, Martin Luther King, Malcolm X, Abraham Lincoln, Mahatma Ghandi, Bob Marley even had an attempt on his life and two days after he went on stage to play a show, he responded to the questions of diligence and strength, "The bad people in the world never take a rest, so neither can I."

So you see the OP you made, whether it be a personal belief or the belief of a community, is open to rational criticism. So your right when you say that we can't be certain, but neither can you. And in fact believing you are certain is almost a sure-fire way to tell that you are extremely insecure about your role in the world.

1. Nothing exists
2. If something does exist, nothing can be known about it.
3. If something can be known about it; nothing can be communicated about it to others.

So this is our existence in essence, an irrefutable, highly amenable, way of interacting with you mind and the physical construct that holds all of societies values. And society is really fucked up so I think you can grasp my view of reality.

Peace

EDIT: You seem to be marginally educated in quantum theory so I will say this based on the idea of shear coincidence. If there are an innumerable amount of universe then it stands to reason eventually one would have an outcome like ours. And its likely that the universe isn't 3 dimensional as most would lead you to believe, rather an infinitely dimensional hologram, of infinite size. There is lots of experimental evidence to show this, just trying to say; the more you know, the more you know you know nothing.

While it isn't likely, and its warm and fuzzy to think there is a man in the clouds watching over you, it is within probability that this is all meaningless, while at the same time even more probable that this is all just a show for you and you alone. At the end it comes down to what you make of it. 

Its also possible that man in the clouds feeling; could be you sensing through your body where as thought and experience take place in the mind, so the feeling of an 'up-above' is highly understandable and even felt at times that I force it. Imagine your walls as being projected onto the walls of your skull and you being inside devising it, and a man inside that man in your head talking to himself. 

And I would think about re-crafting some of your arguments as they are, in majority, fallacious ad hominem arguments, which immediately revokes an credibility on your part.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> You dont even know how great of a laugh this gave me. All I have to do is read the first few sentences and it tells me how stupid you really are. You swear that you know it all riding on your high horse huh? You got all the answers. This blows my mind when I know for a fact that you dont know what the hell you are talking about. You moron do you not know that you are believing as a fact something that will never be proven. Round of applause for having a feeble brain only capable of rgasping on to other peoples beliefs.
> 
> Big bang THEORY, big bang THOERY. Do you understand? it is not a proven fact you idiot.You have got to be among the most brainless people on earth if your gonna sit here and try to prove the big bang.Guesss what bitch its a theory that will never be proven. How can you be so goddamn sure about something that will never be proven. Gese i fell sorry for your pathetic ass.


100 cc's Xylazine, Statim!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2010)

Man has created life. Are we GODS now?


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 17, 2010)

lol afrawfraw. you see i blame you for putting me at the front line of that cannon. no no xylazine for me, just a few words and a deep breath. 

MINDP: i replied to your question in a short sentence that you might have missed in one of my long ass posts.
it went sumthin like this.
"im not gona answer that Q, no offence" and the answer is simple though complicated and im not interested in any more retarded comments from others with no brains is another reason why i didnt answer it.


kushman:
"Religious people have killed others over their victims non-acceptance of these 'holy books', muslim, christian, Judaic ect.ect"
{i accept what your saying on a certain level but dont be mistaken to think that Islam is one of them. you might wanna check}
To that person that made this comment previously asking if Islam is monotheistic, and proposing smart comments like whats We and Us. the answer is sooooo simple i wont bother. but a hint would be Royal We of Power, plural of respect comes to mind. 


afrawfraw i aint forgot about ur answer i just havent had time yet, i kind of have a life too you know.lol

peacee.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 17, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> 100 cc's Xylazine, Statim!


That might sort of help prove how the theory of gravity is a fact, he'd go down right? Teach him the hard way, but start small with something like the theory of gravity.

Maybe a muscle relaxer so he's still conscious of it.

How about an acid trip to show him his brain is only chemically run, not by a soul?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2010)

My Theory goes back 15 Billion Years. Yours goes back 15,000 years. Fact?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> lol afrawfraw. you see i blame you for putting me at the front line of that cannon. no no xylazine for me, just a few words and a deep breath.
> 
> MINDP: i replied to your question in a short sentence that you might have missed in one of my long ass posts.
> it went sumthin like this.
> ...


Don't bother typing popular ideas, I know most and can research any I'm not familiar with. (After all, I'm not claiming to know EVERYTHING )

Keep it short, I'll follow...

420 is an angry ass mofo, so if blaming me helps, go for it. But you had it coming, no fault of your own, you see...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Please try and use your brain for a second. There is no possible way this infinite world of complexity arose out of nothing. Is that just too hard for your brain to contemplate? Yeah the big bang created the universe & put all existance on this earth.. oh wait it started with only trilobytes right? & while it was at it it decided it would put forth herb & fruit yeilding seed & dont forget when it decided to put forth oxygen & water as well, to make sure all this accidental life is sustainable. Behold we must worship our almighty creator "The big bang." ROTFL
> 
> Everything from nothing huh? Yeah thats real easy to believe...........if youre a moron.


Scientists are on the verge of discovering a missing link that bridges mathematical physics...And would explain how matter exhists...And how it can come...well...from nothing...

* According to scientists, the visible portions of the universe account for less than 95 percent of what is actually out there in the great expanse of space.*

As George Takei would say, "Oh, my!"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_Exceptionally_Simple_Theory_of_Everything

"Oh,my!"


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 17, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> Wow are you deaf, illiterate, or just plain stupid.
> 
> I clearly said that the big bang might have been the way the creator made life, but guess the fuck what, WE DID NOT GET LUCKY, CIRCUMSATANCES DIDNT JUST SO HAPPEN TO OCCUR TO THE POINT TO WHERE IT JUST ACCIDENTALY HAPPENED. Yeah sure theyre may have been a big bang, but you literaly have to be brainless to believe in you heart that it was accidental.


 Since no one has claimed to know why and how the universe actually started, and no one has put forth the argument that it was accidental, you are arguing with yourself, your own made up opponent. This is the classical straw man argument. 


> Think long and hard about this, what was there before the universe?


What do you think was there before? 


> Where was the universe located?


What a fucking stupid question. Location is meaningless without space to define it. That should be obvious to anyone with a pulse and at least 2 neurons and a synapse.
It doesn't take any brains to realize that if the universe didn't exist, then it wasn't located anywhere. OTOH, if the universe always existed, it is 'located' in the same place it is located now. 


> was it within another?


 I don't know, do you ?


> What time and space was the universe in before it existed?


without an existing universe, asking about time and space is pretty meaningless considering there was no time or space prior to the universe.


> With your theory you seem to believe that shit just popped out of nowhere from nothing


As opposed to what? With your theory, you seem to believe that shit just popped out of nowhere from nothing because a god that didn't live anywhere or anytime says magical incantations. 
Actually, I don't believe everything just popped out of nowhere from nothing even though it is reasonable considering that in our universe, empty space is teaming with particles that just pop into existence from nowhere. Look up vacuum energy something that is absolutely real and observable. 

The big bang is NOT a theory about the creation of the universe, it is merely a model of what happened when a small, hot, dense universe *that already existed *expanded very rapidly for some reason. The universe could have existed for eternity. The universe could have bubbled or pinched off of another universe. The universe could be the result of collisions of branes. The universe could be the result of a supernatural being speaking it into existence. I don't know and neither does anyone else. Science doesn't claim to know the answer. Religious followers DO claim to know the answer. Isn't claiming to know something that can't be known the definition of arrogance? 



> No sorry im not as brainless as most people today,


Not so sure about that. You have a lot of votes on this forum for being the most brainless individual in existence.


> it is cleary obvious to the point of being fact that there is an almighty creator responsible for this.


Still having problems understanding the definition of fact I see. Claiming to know something as fact without any proof and rejecting other possible solutions. What is the definition of close minded again? 


> Go ahead and sit back thinking that everything just so happened to exist accidentaly, your loss not mine.


It bears repeating. I don't think, nor have I claimed that everything was an accident. 


> Lucky for me my lord blessed me with a brain.


Since your brain doesn't to work well, and can't follow basic logic, isn't that evidence that there isn't a god? 
[youtube]T69TOuqaqXI[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2010)

Intelligent Design Theory is speculation at best. Let me explain. When you see the universe as "Harmonious" you are viewing the universe through OUR METHODS OF SCIENCE!!! Just because our Mathematics relate everything doesn't mean that is how it was created. You are assuming that the Pink Flying Unicorn uses OUR methods of analyzing the universe, which goes against your own doctrines claiming we do not have the ability to conceive GODS ways...

In summation, if you believe we have an understanding of the universe, you must believe we are approaching the same awareness as GOD. (Religion says FUCK NO!)

If you believe we do NOT have an understanding of the universe, than you acknowledge that you have insufficient evidence to draw a conclusion, and furthermore, to prove any such being exists. 

I fear Religion because I have knowledge. Just ask Dick!

"Oh,my!"


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 17, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Scientists are on the verge of discovering a missing link that bridges mathematical physics...And would explain how matter exhists...And how it can come...well...from nothing...
> 
> * According to scientists, the visible portions of the universe account for less than 95 percent of what is actually out there in the great expanse of space.*
> 
> ...


This ties into the collider in Geneva that someone was mentioning a few hundred posts back...Do try and keep up.


----------



## aj88xa8 (Jun 17, 2010)

LOL! That is my kind of humor. And if anyone gets mad over such a statement... I will roundhouse-kick them to the face. JK I am a pacifist. 



KaleoXxX said:


> i just wanted to come back and say one little thing
> 
> the pope is a nazi


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 17, 2010)

the intellect can entertain the concept of god, but not grasp god


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 17, 2010)

Why cant we just imagine God as a spritual power infinitly greater than our minds can comprehend. He exists in this universe through nature and people. He allows another evil entity existance in our realm and most interactions between these powers come to pass through human beings. We are like portals, doesnt it make sense that good and bad vibes and emotions exist within ourselves? Isnt it good to just share the love of God through us and our friends and try to correct the evil thinkings of others? I think herb helps us feel spiritual energies in ourselves and others. Oh, and i think the big bang the first day that God decided to make our universe and play around with other life forms, including us  Maybe the tree of life was a rather large cannibis plant? haha please dont judge and have a good toke


----------



## pinxpointxpupil (Jun 17, 2010)

LOL FUCKING JIHAD!!!!!!!

I'm an athiest, the original post was fuckin nuts....like put it this way What other ideas were good 2000 years ago??? the world was flat????


watch zeitgeist, learn about ancient religions and how they are all modeled after another with all those "Christian" traits....not original...


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 17, 2010)

Dude, its not about religion. Its about spirituality, and if you dont believe it you might as well be dead inside. Even Darwin and einstein believed in God, so suck on that truth


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 17, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> [video]http://www.watchfamilyguy.tv/episode/family-guy-412-perfect-castaway/[/video]
> 
> fast forward to 19Min and watch the rest. Oh, my GOD, no way...


I was thinking more along the line of this:
[video=youtube;linp-2GRboo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=linp-2GRboo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 18, 2010)

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]"A rock thrown into a pond causes a ripple that moves out from the central point of impact. In a way, then, the ripples as they move farther out can be compared to "second hand knowledge." Religions of any types, with their dogma and creeds and checklists of belief, live on the ripples and not at the center."

thats something from a website ive been reading up on. science still doesn't have all the answers. hell they cant even plug a damn hole at the bottom of the ocean.
[/FONT]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Why cant we just imagine God as a spritual power infinitly greater than our minds can comprehend. He exists in this universe through nature and people. He allows another evil entity existance in our realm and most interactions between these powers come to pass through human beings. We are like portals, doesnt it make sense that good and bad vibes and emotions exist within ourselves? Isnt it good to just share the love of God through us and our friends and try to correct the evil thinkings of others? I think herb helps us feel spiritual energies in ourselves and others. Oh, and i think the big bang the first day that God decided to make our universe and play around with other life forms, including us  Maybe the tree of life was a rather large cannibis plant? haha please dont judge and have a good toke


Because I personally refuse to use my imagination to draw conclusions...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]"A rock thrown into a pond causes a ripple that moves out from the central point of impact. In a way, then, the ripples as they move farther out can be compared to "second hand knowledge." Religions of any types, with their dogma and creeds and checklists of belief, live on the ripples and not at the center."
> 
> thats something from a website ive been reading up on. science still doesn't have all the answers. hell they cant even plug a damn hole at the bottom of the ocean.
> [/FONT]


Science is progressive. Science will eventually find the rock at the bottom of the pond. Religion is not. Religion will wait on the ripples and then twist the meaning of their literature to coincide with scientific findings... 

And we could plug that whole easily, but that doesn't make dollars, so it doesn't make sense...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Dude, its not about religion. Its about spirituality, and if you dont believe it you might as well be dead inside. Even Darwin and einstein believed in God, so suck on that truth


http://vimeo.com/11315339

We're just a bunch of idiots. We're not even worth your time...


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jun 18, 2010)

lol as i read more and more, i feel like this isnt really a debate or exchange but more like a "who can kick harder" comp.

afrawfraw i feel like a lil mouse thats shy to cough up another word or even present/reply to what i was going to initially, i think im going to drop out of this thread all together .
though im not gona lie, iv found even more meaning and depth into my belief because of it. hehe. 

time to go to gym, ill try and return.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 18, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> lol as i read more and more, i feel like this isnt really a debate or exchange but more like a "who can kick harder" comp.


It's been interesting at points, but mostly it's not much of a debate anymore. I'm sure it doesn't help much that people like you throw out a bunch of crap, and when you don't like the replies, you just tell people that you're too smart to respond to someone so below yourself.

I liked the video. Here it is from youtube...
I loved the statistics in response to the general idea that atheists are bad people:


 75% of US population are christian.
75% of US prison population are christian.
10% of US population are atheist.
*.2%* of US prison population are atheist.
So much for the idea that people can't be responsible/moral without a set of commandments and supernatural threats.

[youtube]fdVucvo-kDU[/youtube]


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 18, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> http://vimeo.com/11315339
> 
> We're just a bunch of idiots. We're not even worth your time...



Well i wouldnt say that. There are many atheist intellectuals out there, but they just chose the secular road and are misguided. Im sure some of them still think about heaven and hell and thats normal because our consciousness is a gift from God. "Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding" Proverbs 3:5

Btw, i am not religious


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2010)

.


blazin256 said:


> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]science still doesn't have all the answers. hell they cant even plug a damn hole at the bottom of the ocean.
> [/FONT]


 Science =/= technology. 
Science is about knowledge, not about the things that are derived from the knowledge. Science might very well say that we don't have existing technology that can plug that hole. Science isn't going to come up with an answer just because you think there actually is an answer. That in no way should ever be an indictment of science. That's just a less extreme way of saying science doesn't have all the answers, hell they can't even make transporters like in Star Trek.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 18, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]"A rock thrown into a pond causes a ripple that moves out from the central point of impact. In a way, then, the ripples as they move farther out can be compared to "second hand knowledge." Religions of any types, with their dogma and creeds and checklists of belief, live on the ripples and not at the center."
> 
> thats something from a website ive been reading up on. science still doesn't have all the answers. hell they cant even plug a damn hole at the bottom of the ocean.
> [/FONT]


Ok science can't plug the hole at the bottom of the ocean, sure, apparently neither can "god" or the millions praying to "him" to stop it.
Must be that not a single one of you is worthy of getting your prayers answered? Or god just hasn't killed enough wildlife lately?

Pray fucking harder damnit!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Well i wouldnt say that. There are many atheist intellectuals out there, but they just chose the secular road and are misguided. Im sure some of them still think about heaven and hell and thats normal because our consciousness is a gift from God. "Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding" Proverbs 3:5
> 
> Btw, i am not religious


Define Religious, because you JUST said God. Then you said Atheists are misguided. And for the grand finale, you quoted a Proverb!!!

Sounds Religious to me...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> lol as i read more and more, i feel like this isnt really a debate or exchange but more like a "who can kick harder" comp.
> 
> afrawfraw i feel like a lil mouse thats shy to cough up another word or even present/reply to what i was going to initially, i think im going to drop out of this thread all together .
> though im not gona lie, iv found even more meaning and depth into my belief because of it. hehe.
> ...


I'm sorry you feel that way. I was waiting for your post. I do lash out when people post truly IGNORANT RANTINGS, but found you to be respectful, if nothing else.

When I stomp on inaccurate information, it is to prevent it from spilling out into other posts...Not to appear superior or be mean.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2010)

MindPhuk, not to start shit or anything, but I fully believe L-I-F-E in our solar system is random and at the mercy of the universe. We are here because it is possible. 

I saw you comment that no one thinks the Universe is accidental. I do. 15 Billion years and we're it? If some thing IS behind the universe, we're probably a piece of moldy bread under someones bed. Humans have been around for 200,000 years (Give or take), and we've already created unique life. So is the creator of the universe "Special"? Or did some ALIEN race use our planet for a DUMPSTER and we're the rotting garbage?

I think the answer is a little more boring...

Respect...

I understand this is a point which can't be proven on either side, but I do believe we're just like ALL other life in this universe, thriving where and when we can...


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 18, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Define Religious, because you JUST said God. Then you said Atheists are misguided. And for the grand finale, you quoted a Proverb!!!
> 
> Sounds Religious to me...



The Bible in and of itself is not a religion. What stems from the writings bring forth many "religions." There are some of us who do not choose to attach ourselves to taught ideologies via religion......
Quoting proverbs to come across with a point does not make you "religious."


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 18, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Ok science can't plug the hole at the bottom of the ocean, sure, apparently neither can "god" or the millions praying to "him" to stop it.
> Must be that not a single one of you is worthy of getting your pra
> yers answered? Or god just hasn't killed enough wildlife lately?
> 
> Pray fucking harder damnit!


I have prayers answered every day in one way or another Oregon. It's mankind killing wildlife......and it's mankind creating disease.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Ok science can't plug the hole at the bottom of the ocean, sure, apparently neither can "god" or the millions praying to "him" to stop it.
> Must be that not a single one of you is worthy of getting your prayers answered? Or god just hasn't killed enough wildlife lately?
> 
> Pray fucking harder damnit!


 You know the fact that never crossed my mind as ironic tells me marijuana kills brain cells because that should be the obvious answer to such a ridiculous question. The interesting thing is I don't know any colleague that thinks for sure we'll find a solution. Scientists aren't as arrogant as many people try to make them out to be.
Science has always recognized man has always been subject to the whims of nature. There is never a question that if we are wiped from the face of existence it very will could be by a random act of nature. We don't even have dominion over the smallest forms of life yet people tend to think of us as advanced but we are no more advanced that other forms of life that have their niches. Except for a few living fossils, most of the life we see today is the result of just as much evolution, just as evolved, as we. Modern animals are more modern then the ones around when we became nomadic crossing the savannas.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> The Bible in and of itself is not a religion. What stems from the writings bring forth many "religions." There are some of us who do not choose to attach ourselves to taught ideologies via religion......
> Quoting proverbs to come across with a point does not make you "religious."


Religion Defined: a strong belief in a supernatural power or powers that control human destiny.

Do you believe this or not?

I understand what you are saying. 

How about this! You're not "Religious" because you are not a part of an organized religion. You just adopted "Religious" texts and Ideas.

Religious defined: having or showing belief in and reverence for a deity; "a religious man"; "religious attitude"

Do you Adopt the Lord GOD as your deity as he is defined in the Holy Bible?

And quoting proverbs ALONE, does not make you religious. But quoting them to support your views IS religious. No?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> you know the fact that never crossed my mind as ironic tells me marijuana kills brain cells because that should be the obvious answer to such a ridiculous question. The interesting thing is i don't know any colleague that thinks for sure we'll find a solution. Scientists aren't as arrogant as many people try to make them out to be.
> Science has always recognized man has always been subject to the whims of nature. There is never a question that if we are wiped from the face of existence it very will could be by a random act of nature. We don't even have dominion over the smallest forms of life yet people tend to think of us as advanced but we are no more advanced that other forms of life that have their niches. Except for a few living fossils, most of the life we see today is the result of just as much evolution, just as evolved, as we. Modern animals are more modern then the ones around when we became nomadic crossing the savannas.


Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 18, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ......and it's mankind creating disease.


UUUUHHHHH...

Mankind has created one form of Bacterial strain...

Our technology is perpetuating disease by poor eating habits among other things...

But creating disease?

Am I being over analytical? I AM dry...


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 18, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Religion Defined: a strong belief in a supernatural power or powers that control human destiny.
> 
> Do you believe this or not?
> 
> ...


I said this only a few posts back---*I believe the Bible to be the hand written word of man's greedy intuition, where some ideologies have been misplaced, while others simply held in disregard or contempt.*

There are many definitions of religion:
1 a. 1 athe state of a religious - a nun in her 20th year of &#8764;b (1). b (1)the service and worship of God or the supernatural(2). (2)commitment or devotion to religious faith or observance
2. *2a personal set or institutionalized system of religious attitudes, beliefs, and practices
*3. 3archaicscrupulous conformity *:* conscientiousness
4. 4a *cause, principle, or system of beliefs held to with ardor and faith*

Afrawfraw, I am not "religous" because I do* not* lean unto my own understanding....or those either dictated or taught via "religous orgnaization."


I do not take the Bible as a literal, "as is," step by step guide to life. I believe there is an allowance of human choices/mistakes and that God has made this deliberately so with purpose....and REASON.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 18, 2010)

...just one quick thing that comes to mind, the list is endless.
Diseases Caused by Mercury

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Mercury is one of the most toxic elements on earth. It is linked to many of the most degenerative and horrible diseases known to man. It is unfortunate that these diseases are virtually all iatrogenic - diseases caused by inappropriate medical / dental treatment.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Mercury is one of the deadliest toxins known to man. Its toxicity may well prove to be the most invasive and widespread disease in the history of mankind. Mercury poisoning causes many common medical and mental problems including but definitely not limited to:[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· generalized morning stiffness [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· joint pain[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· rheumatoid arthritis [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· mixed connective tissue disease[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· skin rashes[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· subcutaneous nodules (skin bumps)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· multiple sclerosis [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· amyotropic lateral sclerosis [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· neurological symptoms [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· ringing in the ears[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· burning and numbness sensations[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· dry eyes and mouth[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· immune dysfunction[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· axillary lymph node swelling[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· digestive disorders[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· malnutrition[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· leaky gut syndrome[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· dysbiosis[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· yeast and pathogenic bacteria infections[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· chronic fatigue[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· depression[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· circulatory diseases[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]· atherosclerosis[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]and the list goes on and on. [/FONT]
Diseases Caused by Mercury


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> MindPhuk, not to start shit or anything, but I fully believe L-I-F-E in our solar system is random and at the mercy of the universe. We are here because it is possible.
> 
> I saw you comment that no one thinks the Universe is accidental. I do. 15 Billion years and we're it?


 I guess I think of accidental as something that can be avoided. We don't know how or what is necessary for the creation of life or the universe for that matter. Even though we know that life doesn't exist elsewhere in our solar system, it still is possible that it is a relatively common occurrence but it also may be likely that life DOES only exist only one place in the entire universe. If that were the case then I would certainly agree that it is an accident that life happened. 

If OTOH, you mean accident merely as a synonym for random, then of course, yes, life is 'accidental.' But everything in the universe is subject to random forces, so if anything random is also accidental, then the term looses its meaning. Looking at it as humans as some sort of end-point as the religious people do, then yes we are certainly an accident because we, specifically have a very high improbability to exist. So I'm sure I agree with you and our division was purely semantics. Maybe I should choose my words better.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ...just one quick thing that comes to mind, the list is endless.
> Diseases Caused by Mercury


 Yes because spiritofhealing.com is such a respected source of medical information.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 18, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I guess I think of accidental as something that can be avoided. We don't know how or what is necessary for the creation of life or the universe for that matter. Even though we know that life doesn't exist elsewhere in our solar system, it still is possible that it is a relatively common occurrence but it also may be likely that life DOES only exist only one place in the entire universe. If that were the case then I would certainly agree that it is an accident that life happened.
> 
> If OTOH, you mean accident merely as a synonym for random, then of course, yes, life is 'accidental.' But everything in the universe is subject to random forces, so if anything random is also accidental, then the term looses its meaning. Looking at it as humans as some sort of end-point as the religious people do, then yes we are certainly an accident because we, specifically have a very high improbability to exist. So I'm sure I agree with you and our division was purely semantics. Maybe I should choose my words better.


Aids could have been avoided, but it was CREATED.....but that's just a bunch of nonsense too, eh?
Look, you play yourself off as the scientist of the evening, but you are anything but.
So, not "factually" knowing other universes exist in and of itself......SOLELY because it is not "common" indicates fact?
Are you REALLY so certain that "we" don't know that life exists beyond this universe? You see "Mindfuck".......you fuck with YOUR OWN mind, and whoever else will entertain your novel ideas. You place a line.......that is SO NOT SCIENCE.
Maybe, just "maybe" you SHOULD better choose words when entertaining us with your "expertise."

According to your insane logic, should life exist beyond what we know it to, then of course, "naturally"......a God does not exist.-----as if a creator should be DEFINED by your meager existence.
Pfft......your science SUCKS.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 18, 2010)

BTW "genius".....each and every time I am injected with the crap, I THROW UP........gee, wonder why.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Aids could have been avoided, but it was CREATED.....but that's just a bunch of nonsense too, eh?


Yes it is. You have exactly zero evidence that HIV was created by man. I have a lot of evidence that, like other retroviruses that can cross species barrier, it came from another primate species.


> Look, you play yourself off as the scientist of the evening, but you are anything but.
> So, not "factually" knowing other universes exist in and of itself......SOLELY because it is not "common" indicates fact?
> Are you REALLY so certain that "we" don't know that life exists beyond this universe? You see "Mindfuck".......you fuck with YOUR OWN mind, and whoever else will entertain your novel ideas. You place a line.......that is SO NOT SCIENCE.
> Maybe, just "maybe" you SHOULD better choose words when entertaining us with your "expertise."
> ...


Where did I say that anything about other universes being fact or not? I clearly said that it is an area science cannot know. We can only speculate but there is no reason to automatically assume that universes cannot just spring into existence spontaneously. M-theory indicates that universes may be a product of two branes colliding, something that might happen all of the time. However, without evidence, this is unsupported conjecture. We know of only one universe in existence and that is the most we can say about it. We cannot say it is common or uncommon. 

Nothing I said implies that a god cannot exist. In fact, I never mentioned god in my comments. You appear to be extrapolating things I never said. I guess just more of your insane ramblings.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 18, 2010)

The FDA released a memo on gadolinium based contrast agents this past November. They warned that GBCAs provided by Covidien, GE Healthcare, and Bayer are more hazardous than others. But the memo also mentioned that the FDA would consider recommending *blanket label warnings* rather than pointing out specific brands.

Imaging Dyes More Dangerous than MRIs | Pdazzler


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 18, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Yes it is. You have exactly zero evidence that HIV was created by man. I have a lot of evidence that, like other retroviruses that can cross species barrier, it came from another primate species.
> Where did I say that anything about other universes being fact or not? I clearly said that it is an area science cannot know. We can only speculate but there is no reason to automatically assume that universes cannot just spring into existence spontaneously. M-theory indicates that universes may be a product of two branes colliding, something that might happen all of the time. However, without evidence, this is unsupported conjecture. We know of only one universe in existence and that is the most we can say about it. We cannot say it is common or uncommon.
> 
> Nothing I said implies that a god cannot exist. In fact, I never mentioned god in my comments. You appear to be extrapolating things I never said. I guess just more of your insane ramblings.


And they can not "spontaneously" jump into existence simply because it is the will of something much larger than you, or I, or a collective human race?
That is ALL that science will ever be able to do is to speculate. For every new found discovery, God throws a larger image.
Attempt to see it.
Insanity = leaning unto your OWN understanding....not good enough, never will be.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 18, 2010)

........I don't fall for the gay man screwing apes theory and bringing it here..........umm, hello, wake up call.
Why do you?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 18, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ........I don't fall for the gay man screwing apes theory and bringing it here..........umm, hello, wake up call.
> Why do you?


Yea, sure, a gay man screwing apes is the way scientists think transmission occurred...

Where the hell do you get your medical information. Oh, that's right, from spiritual healers, not doctors and scientists.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 19, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ........I don't fall for the gay man screwing apes theory and bringing it here..........umm, hello, wake up call.
> Why do you?


 Do you fall for the "government created it for the black people" theory. Thats about the only other crackpot theory i can think of in relation to AIDS.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 19, 2010)

white man did give the native americans here "blankets for the winter" that they laced with a bunch of diseases so i wouldnt put it past whitey...and yes im white and still have hate for the white devil


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 19, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Yea, sure, a gay man screwing apes is the way scientists think transmission occurred...
> 
> Where the hell do you get your medical information. Oh, that's right, from spiritual healers, not doctors and scientists.


Well, you tell me Sherlock....all the nitty gritty details. Was it really passed from a flight attendant who had sex with over 5,000 people on four different continents?
<<<how the hell does someone have sex with that many people anyway?>>>

Are you really so content with the answers scientists have provided you?
<shrugging my shoulders>.....likely you are.

I'm not.....sue me.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 19, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> Do you fall for the "government created it for the black people" theory. Thats about the only other crackpot theory i can think of in relation to AIDS.


Doberman, I'm not likely to "fall" for any "conspiracy theory." At the same time, I will not write it all off as altogether "factual" that there is not an ounce of credence to this claim.

A source I trust is myself. I have been prescribed so many "newfound miracle drugs" that have left me sicker with each dose.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm sure that most are familiar with the "fact" that cannabis kills cancer cells. Our government has known this since 1974.
That's not conspiracy?


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Question:* If 106,000 die in hospitals from drugs "properly prescribed and administered," how many die outside the hospital from prescriptions? 199,000 according to MD's Starfield and Weingart, _Journal of American Med. Assoc, _July 26, 2000; Nov. 1, 2000; p 484; _West J Med._ June, 2000, 172(6):390-3. This brings the total to *305,000 *for 1998-2000.
"From 1998 through 2005, reported serious adverse drug events increased 2.6-fold...fatal adverse drug events increased 2.7-fold..." _Archives of Internal Medicine, _Sep 10, 2007, p 1752. 
*But if deaths increased 2.7 fold from 1998 to 2005, by 2009 they are increased 4-fold. *Multiplying 305,000 deaths/year by 4, prescribed drugs killed 1.2 million people/year-- these are not old people in nursing homes--most of them weren't even in the hospital.
*837,000 deaths* is like 12 airplanes with 100 people each crashing three times a day, 333 days/year. When only three planes crashed on 9/11, the government grounded all planes. Why not now? Confronted with these figures, a U.S. Senator said it is futile because the pharmaceutical industry controls congress. They spend $400 million/year to help re-election campaigns, says (Marcia Angell, MD, former editor of _New England Journal of Medicine _(60 Minutes' interview), now teaching at Harvard.
Prescription Drugs Cause Disease, Death and Disability; Caffeine is a Drug, Vaccinations are Dangerous


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 19, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Doberman, I'm not likely to "fall" for any "conspiracy theory." At the same time, I will not write it all off as altogether "factual" that there is not an ounce of credence to this claim.
> 
> A source I trust is myself. I have been prescribed so many "newfound miracle drugs" that have left me sicker with each dose.


 i concur. I take everything w/ a grain of salt nowadays.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 19, 2010)

Doberman---That is the healthy alternative (at least some of the time).

I was just trying to say earlier that within the Bible, there is wisdom to be found. Taking from it what is spiritually acquired is not so religious after all, but that is nearly impossible to convey with words to those who are adamantly more determined to rely on the physical senses as their guiding salvation, or rather, their road to truth.

You can learn from the atheist scientist, just as you can learn from the spiritual scientist.

"Nature cures, not the physician...let your food be your medicine." _Hippocrates_
"The doctor of the future will dispense no drugs, but will interest his patients in prevention." _Thomas Edison_
"Every nation practicing western medicine is on the brink of bankruptcy" (author unknown)

*"Babylon is fallen...for by her sorceries [pharmakeia is the Greek word] were all nations deceived" Revelation 18:2,23*​


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh man! Enjoy this pwnage!

This Fox News asshat makes so many damn mistakes and tries to get the upper hand all while getting schooled!

[youtube]95RpRrc6mQ4&playnext_from=TL&videos=GU0L0yCSKAA[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I was just trying to say earlier that within the Bible, there is wisdom to be found. Taking from it what is spiritually acquired is not so religious after all, but that is nearly impossible to convey with words to those who are adamantly more determined to rely on the physical senses as their guiding salvation, or rather, their road to truth.
> 
> You can learn from the atheist scientist, just as you can learn from the spiritual scientist.


Only difference is.... science leaves out the violence.

(I'm sure you won't understand what I mean)


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 19, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I said this only a few posts back---*I believe the Bible to be the hand written word of man's greedy intuition, where some ideologies have been misplaced, while others simply held in disregard or contempt.*
> 
> There are many definitions of religion:
> 1 a. 1 athe state of a religious - a nun in her 20th year of &#8764;b (1). b (1)the service and worship of God or the supernatural(2). (2)commitment or devotion to religious faith or observance
> ...


Who's understandings then? If you are following other peoples understandings then...Uhh...

Or are you implying you have communicated directly with GOD?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 19, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ...just one quick thing that comes to mind, the list is endless.
> Diseases Caused by Mercury
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Mercury is one of the most toxic elements on earth. It is linked to many of the most degenerative and horrible diseases known to man. It is unfortunate that these diseases are virtually all iatrogenic - diseases caused by inappropriate medical / dental treatment.[/FONT]
> ...


Assuming all this is accurate, it is still an illustration of PERPETUATION, NOT CREATION...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 19, 2010)

http://www.avert.org/origin-aids-hiv.htm

http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/resources/qa/definitions.htm


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 19, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Oh man! Enjoy this pwnage!
> 
> This Fox News asshat makes so many damn mistakes and tries to get the upper hand all while getting schooled!
> 
> [youtube]95RpRrc6mQ4&playnext_from=TL&videos=GU0L0yCSKAA[/youtube]


But even after that asswhooping, I bet he still doesn't get it, may not realize he was even schooled, and neither did the typical "FOX shnooze" audience.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 19, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Only difference is.... science leaves out the violence.
> 
> (I'm sure you won't understand what I mean)


 and im sure the science behind the atom bomb was truly not meant for violence.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 19, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> and im sure the science behind the atom bomb was truly not meant for violence.



Exactly what I meant by the second part of my post.

_"(I'm sure you won't understand what I mean)"_


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 19, 2010)

+rep Pad, that was hardcore!

Peace


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 19, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Exactly what I meant by the second part of my post.
> 
> _"(I'm sure you won't understand what I mean)"_


See Lil P how they work hand in hand?...and I'm pretty damn certain you won't figure it out
LMAOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Babs, glad someone's on the same page.

I actually believe religion will be the fall of man... that and nuclear holocaust or whatever fiery explosion science has to offer, not that science intended for this to be.
To afrawfraw, im not telling you what to believe or anything, im actually glad your a skeptic. I just have faith that Humanity can find salvation through Jesus Christ. But hey, if you want to be an athiest and believe theres no God, that takes guts... And then theres others who perverted God into the multitudes of religions we have today, kinda like ugly knockoffs of the real thing... Then theres the ones who think were some biological scum from the sky or aliens... What im trying to say is we all have our beliefs; the question is, are we 100 percent sure that our path is the right one? or is there darkness where we stray..


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 19, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Who's understandings then? If you are following other peoples understandings then...Uhh...
> 
> Or are you implying you have communicated directly with GOD?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 19, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Thanks Babs, glad someone's on the same page.
> 
> I actually believe religion will be the fall of man... that and nuclear holocaust or whatever fiery explosion science has to offer, not that science intended for this to be.
> To afrawfraw, im not telling you what to believe or anything, im actually glad your a skeptic. I just have faith that Humanity can find salvation through Jesus Christ. But hey, if you want to be an athiest and believe theres no God, that takes guts... And then theres others who perverted God into the multitudes of religions we have today, kinda like ugly knockoffs of the real thing... Then theres the ones who think were some biological scum from the sky or aliens... What im trying to say is we all have our beliefs; the question is, are we 100 percent sure that our path is the right one? or is there darkness where we stray..


Yes, religion will be the fall of mankind, yet it was foretold...VIA the Bible.
...oh, and there is darkness where we all stray in this day and age.
In communicating with atheists, I can't help but get this sense they really feel mankind will reach that point where they disprove God. It appears plenty live for the day.
....sorry, that day's not coming.
Life just gets harsher from here with that mentality.......mark it.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 19, 2010)

Im not judging anyone, but people do feel the need to criticize others with beliefs that contradict their own. I personally stopped giving a crap about others when i started toking but there comes a point where you reach a level of maturity where you wish to bring others closer to God and disregard their negativity. Forcing people into it is making yourself just as bad as evil itself because you will have the opposite reaction. But believers should have a desire to show people the light and let them see for themselves what they think is right.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 19, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Yes, religion will be the fall of mankind, yet it was foretold...VIA the Bible.
> ...oh, and there is darkness where we all stray in this day and age.
> In communicating with atheists, I can't help but get this sense they really feel mankind will reach that point where they disprove God. It appears plenty live for the day.
> ....sorry, that day's not coming.
> Life just gets harsher from here with that mentality.......mark it.


And maybe someday it'll tear their insides, knowing something is terribly wrong...


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 20, 2010)

Every religion is MAN MADE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> afrawfraw said:
> 
> 
> > Who's understandings then? If you are following other peoples understandings then...Uhh...
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Yes, religion will be the fall of mankind, yet it was foretold...VIA the Bible.
> ...oh, and there is darkness where we all stray in this day and age.
> In communicating with atheists, I can't help but get this sense they really feel mankind will reach that point where they disprove God. It appears plenty live for the day.
> ....sorry, that day's not coming.
> Life just gets harsher from here with that mentality.......mark it.


For the ten millionth time, you have to prove it first.

I don't give a damn what people believe, you do. The only thing I care about is whether their beliefs change or alter my life in any way. If they do, I have the right to ask questions and criticize them. If they don't, believe people are products of magic men made of mud for all I care.

That sounds pretty reasonable to me, I really don't see why anyone would disagree with it...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Thanks Babs, glad someone's on the same page.
> 
> I actually believe religion will be the fall of man... that and nuclear holocaust or whatever fiery explosion science has to offer, not that science intended for this to be.
> To afrawfraw, im not telling you what to believe or anything, im actually glad your a skeptic. I just have faith that Humanity can find salvation through Jesus Christ. But hey, if you want to be an athiest and believe theres no God, that takes guts... And then theres others who perverted God into the multitudes of religions we have today, kinda like ugly knockoffs of the real thing... Then theres the ones who think were some biological scum from the sky or aliens... What im trying to say is we all have our beliefs; the question is, are we 100 percent sure that our path is the right one? or is there darkness where we stray..


I understand completely! My position is we're walking through a forest with a lantern. I cannot 100% or 1% know what is beyond the lights reach. If you start believing what others THINK is beyond the lights reach, you'll run right into a tree because you weren't watching where you were going

I rely on science because it has no side other than the truth. EVERY ONE participates in science. Christians, Muslims, Everyone! So it is a collection of ideas which has been concieved by every faith, tested by every faith, and agreed upon by every faith... "Oh my!"

You are the first person to acknowledge how difficult it is to BE an Atheist...Thank you.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> For the ten millionth time, you have to prove it first.
> 
> I don't give a damn what people believe, you do. The only thing I care about is whether their beliefs change or alter my life in any way. If they do, I have the right to ask questions and criticize them. If they don't, believe people are products of magic men made of mud for all I care.
> 
> That sounds pretty reasonable to me, I really don't see why anyone would disagree with it...


How can you even say...

AHHHH HAAA! GOTCHA!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Doberman---That is the healthy alternative (at least some of the time).
> 
> I was just trying to say earlier that within the Bible, there is wisdom to be found. Taking from it what is spiritually acquired is not so religious after all, but that is nearly impossible to convey with words to those who are adamantly more determined to rely on the physical senses as their guiding salvation, or rather, their road to truth.
> 
> ...


To be clear, I do not "Hate" religions. I agree that most religions (try to) teach humility, honor, Etc. And I don't view you as misguided or stupid because you believe in a deity, I was just trying to understand your point of view, and disagreed on the definition of Religious, because the Bible is way religious, and following it's principles BECAUSE they are in the Bible is religious! Being good because it's in your heart makes you a beautiful human being.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 20, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Every religion is MAN MADE!!!!!!!!!


 Definitely agreed!
Correct me if im wrong, but this is what i know. Judiasm was technically started with Abraham but the scriptures written by Moses and the prophets started the whole "religious" thing. Before it started getting all screwy, it was good ole Godliness. Then people split off and traveled to make different tribes and they began to think their own way. Then there were Babylonians, Hittites, Egyptians, Greeks, Romans, Mayans, Incans, etc... Even though these cultures were smart, they all had a perverted idea of God and so they dug themselves a grave leading to hell. Plenty of people came along preaching their idea in more recent centuries. Buddha made Buddhism, Muhammad made Islam, L. Ron Hubbard made Scientology, bunch of others i dont care to know and one day theres gonna be some false one world religion "uniting" everyone. But what makes Jesus different? He was God in the flesh, but unbelievers can say whatever. If you care at all then read the bible and absorb its wisdom, just not one of them new age translations or whatever. Theres still plenty of religions disguising themselves as christian that are messed in ways, like Catholicism and Jehovah's witnesses or whatever. Oh and if anyone hasnt told you, politics and religion are the same thing. Government has their ways of brainwashing the masses so use your judgement wisely and follow your gut.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Babs? 

Perhaps mixing science with prayer helps you?

[email protected]

This address beams your prayer out into space so only GOD can read it.

With all respect. This is not a bash.


----------



## Keenly2 (Jun 20, 2010)

the burden of proof lies on that who makes the claim, not on those who reject the claim


there is just no way around it


if i tell you im a talking unicorn, its not on you guys to prove im not a talking unicorn, its on me to prove that i exist



im seriously not gonna take some ones word for it, or the worst fucking cop out in religion today which is the stupid quote "all things are possible with god"


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2010)

This is fun!

GOD's projectile vomiting of knowledge!!!

http://www.religionfacts.com/big_religion_chart.htm


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 20, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Then there were Babylonians, Hittites, Egyptians, Greeks, Romans, Mayans, Incans, etc... Even though these cultures were smart, they all had a perverted idea of God and so they dug themselves a grave leading to hell. Plenty of people came along preaching their idea in more recent centuries. ...But what makes Jesus different? He was God in the flesh, but unbelievers can say whatever. If you care at all then read the bible and absorb its wisdom, just not one of them new age translations or whatever.


The thing is, christianity stole a bunch of its myths from older religions/mythologies. They just took someone else's beliefs, changed a few details and names, and called it their truth. It's always seemed strange to me that older myths are seen as silly superstitions... but make a few changes, gain enough power and popularity, and suddenly the same things are some magnificent truth from above.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 20, 2010)

Well God wont just show himself to you... But you can play with a Ouija board or something. Surely if the presence of evil can be believed, then there must be good too?


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 20, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> The thing is, christianity stole a bunch of its myths from older religions/mythologies. They just took someone else's beliefs, changed a few details and names, and called it their truth. It's always seemed strange to me that older myths are seen as silly superstitions... but make a few changes, gain enough power and popularity, and suddenly the same things are some magnificent truth from above.


Christianity as we know it is pretty messed up, im not gonna lie. But when Jesus was preaching back in his day, if there were similarities to Judaism then your not making much of a point, sorry.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 20, 2010)

if youre referring to catholics when talking about christianity, then yes they are pretty messed up. it is they in my opinion what the bible is talking about as false prophets and they are to the core. they cant even follow half of the commandments (praying to mary, simon, peter, or wtf ever) excommunications, kneeling to the pope, i just feel everything they do is anti christian. so when talking about christians and thinking about catholics, i understand the beef. i dont care if you what you believe, worship, pay homage to, completely submit to, and i dont care if you go to church or not, all jesus preached was love, help, kindness, and yes prayer (or meditation) so how is any of that bad?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 20, 2010)

What religion stands for is hope, guidance, compassion and togetherness......what churches actually are is a totally different thing.......the story of the bible was written well before christ......research ancient civilizations and they're religious story and there are identical. go back even further and the story change from religious fiction to astrological fact. Christ dying and being resurrected is the shortest day of the the year, considered by ancient the day the sun dies, and the resurrection date 3 days later is when the day begin to grow longer again, actually there is an astrological occurrence for almost every significant date in the bible.....and other religious text for that matter........just think about it..........ancient people had only one thing to look at....the sky.....the sun was their god......theyre whole lives revolved around the changes of nature and fully understanding that was the upmost importance........IMHO most people are sheep and need to belive that there is a higher being that is watching and intervening.....I think that ludicrous.....no god would demand that you attend church or pay a percentage of your check to the church or mutilate your body or sacrifice your children and community members in his name.....ridiculous.....you don't think a being that advanced would have something better to do......he gave you a conscience.....use it!! I mean think about the roman catholic church.......the RICHEST organization on the planet.....could end all the world problems and still have tons of cash with the bankroll they have and what to they do........molest children......skirt the issue and stay rich........I just don't get it......... I think somewhere along somebody realized that this would be a good way to control the masses and started religion, stating to the followers that not abiding by his rules would send you to hell......EVERY religion is man made.......a majority of the killing on this planet is due to religion, both now and in the past.......once again IMHO people need to start smartening up and realize that mother nature is our so called god, and that we have a moral compass that should be our guide through life.....FUCK BP


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 20, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> But when Jesus was preaching back in his day, if there were similarities to Judaism then your not making much of a point, sorry.


No, that wasn't my point. There are some fundamental myths that get re-used many times, in many different myths/religions. Christianity is one of the newest mythologies to use these same old stories. Like I said, I think it's a bit odd that most people see older myths as silly superstition, but christianity plucked a bunch of stories from older religions, changed a few names/details... and now it's totally believable. It's the truth from god. Really what it boils down to is power and popularity... and random chance that you happen to be born where/when this particular religion is popular.


For example, the stories/myths of Mithra (who was being worshiped a couple of thousand years *before *jesus was even born):


 Mithra was sent by the father god down to earth to confirm his contract with man.
Mithra was born of a virgin through - Immaculate Conception - He was born of Anahita, an immaculate virgin mother.
Mithra was born in a stable.
Mithra was visited by wise men bearing gifts.
Mithra had 12 disciples.
Mithra celebrated a last supper with his disciples before his death.
Mithra was resurrected on a Sunday.
 Mithra ascended into heaven to rejoin his Father.
 Mithra will return to pass judgment on man - He was known as the judge of souls.
 On judgment day, the dead will arise and be judged by Mithra.
 Mithra will send sinners to HELL.
 Mithra will send the faithful to HEAVEN.

Sound familiar? These are stories from WAY before jesus. And many of these were taken up by other religions/mythologies. 

How about krishna...
_He also was born of a Virgin (Devaki) and in a Cave, and his birth announced by a Star. It was sought to destroy him, and for that purpose a massacre of infants was ordered. Everywhere he performed miracles, raising the dead, healing lepers, and the deaf and the blind, and championing the poor and oppressed. He had a beloved disciple, Arjuna, (cf. John) before whom he was transfigured. His death is differently related--as being shot by an arrow, or crucified on a tree. He descended into hell; and rose again from the dead, ascending into heaven in the sight of many people. He will return at the last day to be the judge of the quick and the dead._

The same stories were used by many other religions long before christianity came along, re-packaged them, and called them *their *truth.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 20, 2010)

I just watched a docu about the story of religion that was on last night.......it was the same old jesus story but from testament that the church would not publish......crazy......even way back when the amount of censorship......funny though how the storys were different........Joseph was an old man with children while mary was young.....so you could understand why she was a virgin.....jesus was born in a cave not a barn.......there were no wise men.......and as an adolescent and teen, jesus was kinda a dick mostly due to not understanding his powers and such......really cool docu about the stories and how they have been modified changed or censored over the years.....It's called Secret Lives of Jesus....


BTW hope you don't mind me buddin in on the convo....found it interesting


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Well God wont just show himself to you...


Things that make ya say, HMMMMMM...


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jun 20, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Things that make ya say, HMMMMMM...


 haha funny shit, man


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 20, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> I just watched a docu about the story of religion that was on last night.......it was the same old jesus story but from testament that the church would not publish......crazy......even way back when the amount of censorship......funny though how the storys were different........Joseph was an old man with children while mary was young.....so you could understand why she was a virgin.....jesus was born in a cave not a barn.......there were no wise men.......and as an adolescent and teen, jesus was kinda a dick mostly due to not understanding his powers and such......really cool docu about the stories and how they have been modified changed or censored over the years.....It's called Secret Lives of Jesus....
> 
> BTW hope you don't mind me buddin in on the convo....found it interesting


Sounds closer to the truth at least.
Jesus was kinda a dick "mostly" due to not understanding his "powers"? 

Here he was, he really did used to have an attitude...


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey man...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy Fathers day all...


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 20, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> if youre referring to catholics when talking about christianity, then yes they are pretty messed up. it is they in my opinion what the bible is talking about as false prophets and they are to the core. they cant even follow half of the commandments (praying to mary, simon, peter, or wtf ever) excommunications, kneeling to the pope, i just feel everything they do is anti christian. so when talking about christians and thinking about catholics, i understand the beef. i dont care if you what you believe, worship, pay homage to, completely submit to, and i dont care if you go to church or not, all jesus preached was love, help, kindness, and yes prayer (or meditation) so how is any of that bad?


You got me all wrong, i totally agree with you man. I just consider myself non-denominational but i do go to a pentecostal church.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 21, 2010)

LMFAO .....awesome!


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

lol, awesome. I really hope they make a sequel, or is that long gone up in smoke?


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm betting that picture got ya all excited Oregon.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 21, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I'm betting that picture got ya all excited Oregon.


Haha I was thinking Jesus looks like he might go both ways, but he's just not my type.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 21, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Haha I was thinking Jesus looks like he might go both ways, but he's just not my type.


Jesus came out of the closet a long time ago...

"Oh,my!"


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 21, 2010)

you will all be in my hearts when the day of worshiping a one world religion come to fruition and the thought police come to rid the land the independent mind.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

will not happen


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wonder what the next big thing will be when Christianity and the other religions of today become the myths of tomorrow. They essentially keep the same back story, and change up the names and locations and other minor aspects. 

Islam is on the rise, I hear it's the fastest growing religion, I suspect because of the dominance it demands of it's subjects.

Christianity is on the clear decline in the States, and worldwide as far as I can tell. I think the one thing we have that people in the Middle East don't is the reason - freedom. To any rational, thinking person, there's a lot of stuff within organized religions that's just simply too hard to swallow. Islam doesn't allow it. Question it and die. Think it's wrong and you blasphemed! You deserve death! 

Anyway, just some shit to pass around for thought. Fuck Islam, that shit will never infect western society. We're too far advanced to succumb to the bullshit it brings to the table.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 21, 2010)

you will all be in my hearts when the day of worshiping a one world religion come to fruition and the thought police come to rid the land the independent mind. 

how many hearts do you have???


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 21, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> will not happen


....like hell it won't...it IS happening, open your eyes.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 21, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I wonder what the next big thing will be when Christianity and the other religions of today become the myths of tomorrow. They essentially keep the same back story, and change up the names and locations and other minor aspects.
> 
> Islam is on the rise, I hear it's the fastest growing religion, I suspect because of the dominance it demands of it's subjects.
> 
> ...


Yooooooooo, lil P........read it and weep.
CAIR (Council of American and Islamic Relations)-----in the White House working side by side with our "American" leaders

CAIR official Ahmad saying:* "Islam isn't in America to be equal to any other faith, but to become dominant," and, "The Koran, the Muslim book of scripture, should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on Earth."*


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 21, 2010)

.......bet you didn't know sharia law is already being practiced in neighboring Canada.
But "surely" it will not grow or be tolerated, eh?


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 22, 2010)

I dare you to research it.....warning, you think Christianity scares you?

[video]http://creepingsharia.wordpress.com/videos/[/video]


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 22, 2010)

Although hundreds of long-time residents of Hamtramck, MI protested the city allowing the five-times-per-day Muslim call to prayer to be broadcast over Hamtramck's loudspeakers, the city council voted unanimously in April 2004 to allow it. Prior to the city council making its decision, public input from any citizens (except Muslims) had not been allowed. This continues today. Hamtramck resident Bob Golen was outraged by the city council's actions and said: "So they had made up their mind before any public meeting and it's been five-nothing ever since. This is only the beginning. They're going to use Hamtramck as a precedent. This is coming to your town, to the town down the road, and to the [next] town down the road." Golen added that, after the city council voted to allow the calls to prayer, one of the city councilmen said that he was *"proud to set a precedent in this country."*

Michigan: the Islamic capital of the US


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;Q5sfBrhYWCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5sfBrhYWCw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;MJxv_4sV5I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxv_4sV5I8[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 22, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Yooooooooo, lil P........read it and weep.
> CAIR (Council of American and Islamic Relations)-----in the White House working side by side with our "American" leaders
> 
> CAIR official Ahmad saying:* "Islam isn't in America to be equal to any other faith, but to become dominant," and, "The Koran, the Muslim book of scripture, should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on Earth."*





Babs34 said:


> .......bet you didn't know sharia law is already being practiced in neighboring Canada.
> But "surely" it will not grow or be tolerated, eh?


Well, I guess I understand a little better why you hold such extremist views... 

Christianity is losing its footing by the day here, what the hell makes you think Islam will take its place?? Lmfao! That's like saying people are going to choose a shit-steak sandwich over deep fried cow balls when there's a perfectly good pizza sitting right on the table. Pizza being represented in reality by *reason*. Atheism is on the rise, religion on the fall. Eventually, it'll be atheists/agnostics as the majority. I seriously doubt some other form of bullshit wearing a different disguise is going to come along and trick the educated among us, as we're already to vast in numbers. 

Internet/information/education FTW.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 22, 2010)

what do atheists think of the placebo effect? do atheists have a spirit? even believe in a spirit? when you dream do you have dreams of tangible things or unnatural things?
what made you turn atheist? was it seeing the inconsistency of the bible or other religious texts? (serious questions)
i realize at the core its a dis belief of deities. stuff you cant see. but you dont see gravity yet we are pulled to the earth, you dont see air but we breathe, cant see radio waves yet we hear? just curious, any info appreciated.
and just so we're clear im not a blind pursuer of any faith. i have a mind i use it and i see the bible for what it is, mechanism for control and deceit.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 22, 2010)

Sir gravity, air, and radio waves are the work of the gods, just like the wind and the rain, and it hurts my soul to hear you say they're just some explainable natural phenomenon.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 22, 2010)

well if i implied they were the work of gods i apologize. what i was trying to get at is just because we cant see something doesnt mean we dismiss the reality that somethin exists. i dont see god but i dont dismiss he/she may exist the same way i dont see electrons but dont dismiss that something is making this computer work. we dont really see the dreams we dream, yet we know something happened.
i didnt witness the beginning but something had to happen right? did something collide with something else that magically created everything we see? where did the somethings that collided come from? did god get bored and the mere thought he have explode in what we call reality? am i going crazy thinking about all this? for sure


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 22, 2010)

Mathematically nothingness is unstable and eventually something will pop in to fill its place. Look at zero point energy, a phenomena that can't be seen yet happens everywhere at all times. The calculations state that inside an atom, between the proton nucleus and the first electron ring, there is more energy popping in and out of existence then there can be created from all the matter known to man! Thats about 5% of the stuff in the universe is actual matter, ~70% is dark energy, ~25% is dark matter and the remaining is tangible, dividable and quantifiable.

I vote for more of a toaist understanding of the universe, being an entity of one consciousness. Infinitely dimensional, and infinitely spaced apart. Maybe dark energy is just a different frequency of thought not allowing us to see its existence but our model of understanding wouldn't work without it. The workings of the universe are just as much of a hurdle as the workings of consciousness. Do you think its an accident that we use 5% of our brain power and 5% of the universe is observable?

Peace


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 22, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well, I guess I understand a little better why you hold such extremist views...
> 
> Christianity is losing its footing by the day here, what the hell makes you think Islam will take its place?? Lmfao! That's like saying people are going to choose a shit-steak sandwich over deep fried cow balls when there's a perfectly good pizza sitting right on the table. Pizza being represented in reality by *reason*. Atheism is on the rise, religion on the fall. Eventually, it'll be atheists/agnostics as the majority. I seriously doubt some other form of bullshit wearing a different disguise is going to come along and trick the educated among us, as we're already to vast in numbers.
> 
> Internet/information/education FTW.


LOL @my extremist views lil P, hahahaha, ROFLLLLLLMAOOOOOOOOO.
You might want to check the statistics on how many are here already....and relearn a little history perhaps? Or is that just too mind wrenching for you? You do know the majority vote rules? (at least it's supposed to )
This isn't about "choice" and this has nothing at all to do with my concern about Christianity as a religion being the majority "to rule."
Your numbers are not anywhere near as vast as theirs......educate yourself lil P. Your hatred of Christians consumes you......btw, what possessed you to use that avatar?

Again, "my" extremist views? I'm not a muslim. Are you?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> i realize at the core its a dis belief of deities. stuff you cant see. but you dont see gravity yet we are pulled to the earth, you dont see air but we breathe, cant see radio waves yet we hear?


 Replace 'stuff we can't see' with 'stuff with no empirical evidence to support its existence.'

This includes, not just your gods, but astrology, talking to the dead, tarot cards, the law of attraction, alien abduction, fairies, etc. I'm sure there are some things you personally discount as not having enough evidence to support believing in yet supporters can make the same (simplistic) argument you just did. 


Do you think science is so rudimentary that we are only concerned about that which reaches our visual cortex? By reducing it to things that cannot be seen visually is a cartoonish characterization of the rational thought processes of atheism and science. This is what is typically called a straw man argument. Look it up.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> I dare you to research it.....warning, you think Christianity scares you?
> 
> [video]http://creepingsharia.wordpress.com/videos/[/video]


And if you had been born a thousand years ago, you could replace ISLAM with CHRISTIANS...


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 22, 2010)

There are things that we cannot perceive in the flesh, we must believe. God works in mysterious ways, and if he wants his existence to remain a mystery, then he will. Little newsflash to those who have given up... EARTH IS NOT HEAVEN! Satan is at the center of our world ("symbolically" the core of the planet) and has much influence in our lives since the time of Adam. God created earth and its creatures, perfect in its design and humanity as its caretakers. Because of mankind's attraction to evil, we have become its destroyers. If the world has gone to shit, you think its because of God? No my friends, we are to blame. I would not at all be surprised if you strike out against my comment but just think about it. If you wish to have a relationship with Jesus, it does not require you to open your eyes nor even your mind... but your spirit.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 22, 2010)

I guess I never even thought of the placebo effect in religious terms. Do religious people actually think it's god doing something? I just assumed it's the body being tricked via the mind. I guess I don't see the fact that our bodies/minds are incredible, complex, and powerful as being incongruous with not believing in magic spirits.

I do agree that there is a certain amount of faith that goes with belief in scientific principles and theories. There's a lot that I can't see, as you said. And often the scientific explanations are so complex, that I don't completely understand them. To some extent I'm putting faith in the intelligence of others; taking their word for it. (Though, generally, I can understand the basic logic of it). Still, they're based on *logic*; on studying something. I'm sure a couple of thousand years ago, if you didn't understand something, just calling it magic seemed like a reasonable conclusion. Not anymore IMO.



blazin256 said:


> what do atheists think of the placebo effect? do atheists have a spirit? even believe in a spirit? when you dream do you have dreams of tangible things or unnatural things?
> what made you turn atheist? was it seeing the inconsistency of the bible or other religious texts? (serious questions)
> i realize at the core its a dis belief of deities. stuff you cant see. but you dont see gravity yet we are pulled to the earth, you dont see air but we breathe, cant see radio waves yet we hear? just curious, any info appreciated.
> and just so we're clear im not a blind pursuer of any faith. i have a mind i use it and i see the bible for what it is, mechanism for control and deceit.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I wonder what the next big thing will be when Christianity and the other religions of today become the myths of tomorrow. They essentially keep the same back story, and change up the names and locations and other minor aspects.
> 
> Islam is on the rise, I hear it's the fastest growing religion, I suspect because of the dominance it demands of it's subjects.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Further more, there is already a belief system which has swept every continent, is accepted as the truth, and is ALREADY a global phenomena. It dictates how we live, where we live, what we eat, and what we do...


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 22, 2010)

Love what your saying, but you need to recheck the 5% brain power thing, thats a wives tale......we use our whole brain to full capacity with the parts that are developed......some people may have some parts of their brain that develop more than the average persons and hence we have evolution! But like it all just the same!!



Mr.KushMan said:


> Mathematically nothingness is unstable and eventually something will pop in to fill its place. Look at zero point energy, a phenomena that can't be seen yet happens everywhere at all times. The calculations state that inside an atom, between the proton nucleus and the first electron ring, there is more energy popping in and out of existence then there can be created from all the matter known to man! Thats about 5% of the stuff in the universe is actual matter, ~70% is dark energy, ~25% is dark matter and the remaining is tangible, dividable and quantifiable.
> 
> I vote for more of a toaist understanding of the universe, being an entity of one consciousness. Infinitely dimensional, and infinitely spaced apart. Maybe dark energy is just a different frequency of thought not allowing us to see its existence but our model of understanding wouldn't work without it. The workings of the universe are just as much of a hurdle as the workings of consciousness. Do you think its an accident that we use 5% of our brain power and 5% of the universe is observable?
> 
> Peace


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> If you wish to have a relationship with Jesus, it does not require you to open your eyes nor even your mind...


Anything which does NOT require thought is for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL....nobdy actually has a relationship with Jesus........they just belive they do and IMHO that shows a week mind.......great stories to guide you though life and help with situations somtimes.......but all in all YOUR DOING IT YOURSELF......there is no divine intervention...lol....and most of the poeple following and preaching at churches and synagogues do not carry it home with them....or else this world would be a much better place and the RCC would not be the richest organization in the world but the most humble......and not molest little children......additionally with other religions, we just had a case here in canada where a father and son conspired and killed the sister because she didn't want to wear a headress and wanted to live a normal life.......they killed her because she disrespected their religion and family......why would god give somebody that mindset, in that type of family, so she can be killed for here beliefs.......its fuckin rediculous


TrippyReefer said:


> There are things that we cannot perceive in the flesh, we must believe. God works in mysterious ways, and if he wants his existence to remain a mystery, then he will. Little newsflash to those who have given up... EARTH IS NOT HEAVEN! Satan is at the center of our world ("symbolically" the core of the planet) and has much influence in our lives since the time of Adam. God created earth and its creatures, perfect in its design and humanity as its caretakers. Because of mankind's attraction to evil, we have become its destroyers. If the world has gone to shit, you think its because of God? No my friends, we are to blame. I would not at all be surprised if you strike out against my comment but just think about it. If you wish to have a relationship with Jesus, it does not require you to open your eyes nor even your mind... but your spirit.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I guess I never even thought of the placebo effect in religious terms. Do religious people actually think it's god doing something? I just assumed it's the body being tricked via the mind. I guess I don't see the fact that our bodies/minds are incredible, complex, and powerful as being incongruous with not believing in magic spirits.
> 
> I do agree that there is a certain amount of faith that goes with belief in scientific principles and theories. There's a lot that I can't see, as you said. And often the scientific explanations are so complex, that I don't completely understand them. To some extent I'm putting faith in the intelligence of others; taking their word for it. (Though, generally, I can understand the basic logic of it). Still, they're based on *logic*; on studying something. I'm sure a couple of thousand years ago, if you didn't understand something, just calling it magic seemed like a reasonable conclusion. Not anymore IMO.





legalizeitcanada said:


> LOL....nobdy actually has a relationship with Jesus........they just belive they do and IMHO that shows a week mind.......great stories to guide you though life and help with situations somtimes.......but all in all YOUR DOING IT YOURSELF......there is no divine intervention...lol....and most of the poeple following and preaching at churches and synagogues do not carry it home with them....or else this world would be a much better place and the RCC would not be the richest organization in the world but the most humble......and not molest little children......additionally with other religions, we just had a case here in canada where a father and son conspired and killed the sister because she didn't want to wear a headress and wanted to live a normal life.......they killed her because she disrespected their religion and family......why would god give somebody that mindset, in that type of family, so she can be killed for here beliefs.......its fuckin rediculous


And scientists have confirmed that electro-magnetic energy CAN induce a "Detectable Presence" sensation...


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 22, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Anything which does NOT require thought is for entertainment purposes only.


You know what is entertainment for Satan? Messing with your mind, and it seems he has achieved that goal with the vast majority of the earths inhabitants. Your just another speck of conscious dust in the wind, as we all are. Btw, no matter what is said on this forum... Jesus loves you


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 22, 2010)

If that the same study I saw.....Iknow what your sayin.......was that the one where the girl had electrodes attachted to a specific part of her brain to induce sensations of spirits and such being present? Great Docu...


afrawfraw said:


> And scientists have confirmed that electro-magnetic energy CAN induce a "Detectable Presence" sensation...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

I've said this a million times before...

It is HILARIOUS to me that even the blindest people who are completely sucked in still value evidence and research! If they make ANY,ANY,ANY major decisions...IE new car, home, investment banking, Etc. They require hard evidence that they are making the right decisions and the brighter folks even research for days, weeks, months before making a decision.

But the Magic Sparkly rainbow Bird in the sky is accepted blindly...

Yes, blindly...Every one was thinking it, I just said it!

It's as if they almost know it's a farce, but hold on for the emotional caudal...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> You know what is entertainment for Satan? Messing with your mind, and it seems he has achieved that goal with the vast majority of the earths inhabitants. Your just another speck of conscious dust in the wind, as we all are. Btw, no matter what is said on this forum... Jesus loves you


Satan is a representation of your urge to harm.

GOD is a representation of your urge to help.

Jesus can NOT love me because he is deceased.

But I do have something for you to look at...I think we can both agree on this...


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the way to convince people about the god/satan conundrum is using real sensations or analogy; that the devil represents physical reproduction/love and or self indulgence, where as god represents a mental seduction/love or universal acceptance. I may be wrong in that interpretation but if people followed the principals of christianity with those congruences in mind they may find themselves living a righteous path!

Peace


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> I've said this a million times before...
> 
> It is HILARIOUS to me that even the blindest people who are completely sucked in still value evidence and research! If they make ANY,ANY,ANY major decisions...IE new car, home, investment banking, Etc. They require hard evidence that they are making the right decisions and the brighter folks even research for days, weeks, months before making a decision.
> 
> ...


You can only feel with emotions, you can NOT see with them...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> I think the way to convince people about the god/satan conundrum is using real sensations or analogy; that the devil represents physical reproduction/love and or self indulgence, where as god represents a mental seduction/love or universal acceptance. I may be wrong in that interpretation but if people followed the principals of christianity with those congruences in mind they may find themselves living a righteous path!
> 
> Peace


Nice.

As far as righteousness goes, it has to do with the PERSON, not the religion. 

Where are those prison population stats again?


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 22, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Satan is a representation of your urge to harm.
> 
> GOD is a representation of your urge to help.
> 
> ...


The flesh will die but the spirit will not. The difference between atheists and believers is damnation or salvation. Guess you already made your choice...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> The flesh will die but the spirit will not. The difference between atheists and believers is damnation or salvation. Guess you already made your choice...


Along with every other living creature on Earth...

Every other creature is doomed, so says GOD!

Seeing as every other creature on earth is more moral than human beings, Padawanbater, mindphuk, Oregonmeds and I will have excellent company...Besides, Heaven sounds stupid boring...Nothing to learn, nothing to do...

(All this was a waste of time because there is no evidence of GOD or HEAVEN)


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 22, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Along with every other living creature on Earth...
> 
> Every other creature is doomed, so says GOD!
> 
> ...




So because god didnt send you a goddamn picture of him and his wife he doesent exist? Dude your childish brain will hopefully someday awaken to the realization that is stabbing you in your goddamn eyeballs.Guess what idiot big bang is still a theory that you use to dispute god due to your inability to recognize the break of day. As sure as dark is night and day is light your feeble mind will refuse to aknowledge the obvious. Yeah you and your homies will have good company while you burn in hell you foolish idiot.


----------



## ky|e (Jun 22, 2010)

Just my 2 cent's. I'm not a aithiest or anything but I do know that if there is some higher power out there, that it would not want us to worship false profits. So untill I'm 100% sure what that is, Imma just role with life and know inside that I'm a good person


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 22, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Anything which does NOT require thought is for entertainment purposes only.


That being said, no thought is required with the here and now dangers literally at hand.....it's purely entertainment.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 22, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Along with every other living creature on Earth...
> 
> Every other creature is doomed, so says GOD!
> 
> ...


Creatures are not more moral, just lacking a spirit which has potential for good and for bad... Excellent company? Im sure the demons will make you feel right at home. Heaven sounds boring??? How corrupt are you? Could you imagine a place of undying peace, love and spending eternity with your extended family? (It is not hell i assure you) If Hell sounds more appealing to you than it appears there is nothing more to discuss... Just try not to drag any more souls along with you, one day you will be judged and all you know will count for nothing. And all those that stand up for good, God bless you, you will be rewarded


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

420ezah420 said:


> So because god didnt send you a goddamn picture of him and his wife he doesent exist? Dude your childish brain will hopefully someday awaken to the realization that is stabbing you in your goddamn eyeballs.Guess what idiot big bang is still a theory that you use to dispute god due to your inability to recognize the break of day. As sure as dark is night and day is light your feeble mind will refuse to aknowledge the obvious. Yeah you and your homies will have good company while you burn in hell you foolish idiot.


These are the ideas of the HOLY BIBLE you ignorant troll! I think I am the 10th person to call you that! There's some evidence for ya! The Big Bang Theory is supported by evidence. THERE IS NO EVIDENCE OF ANY GODS! You need evidence for every decision you make, save religion!!! Doesn't that show you how asinine your logic is? GOD exists in your mind alone! And assuming the Bible really is the word of GOD, you can't even hear all he has to say because half of it is locked away in the Vatican...Dumb Ass! What if there is a passage in the Bible claiming that God is dead or never existed? 

Ahhhh, I'm wasting my time! Even over the Internet I can sense your waiting for me to finish instead of listening to my ideas.

I have contemplated and studied religion...Perhaps you should contemplate and study Atheism...Oh, wait, you do. In every thing you do.

You are weak and ignorant. I'm sure your a good Christian...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Creatures are not more moral, just lacking a spirit which has potential for good and for bad... Excellent company? Im sure the demons will make you feel right at home. Heaven sounds boring??? How corrupt are you? Could you imagine a place of undying peace, love and spending eternity with your extended family? (It is not hell i assure you) If Hell sounds more appealing to you than it appears there is nothing more to discuss... Just try not to drag any more souls along with you, one day you will be judged and all you know will count for nothing. And all those that stand up for good, God bless you, you will be rewarded


And I'm sure this comforts you greatly.

I have no demons...

Undying Peace!? ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...I hate waiting rooms, I would vomit sitting around doing nothing FOREVER!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

THOUGHT of the DAY!!!

If Man is made in GOD's image, and GOD is an Atheist, than Atheists are closer to GOD...

Which would explain why children are inherently Atheists...

Yay ME!!!

&#8220;It is an interesting and demonstrable fact, that all children are atheists and were religion not inculcated into their minds, they would remain so&#8221; - Ernestine Rose


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 22, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> what do atheists think of the placebo effect?


I think it exists, if that's what you mean. 



blazin256 said:


> do atheists have a spirit? even believe in a spirit?


First, I'd ask you to define "spirit". What is a spirit?



blazin256 said:


> when you dream do you have dreams of tangible things or unnatural things?


Dreams are electrical impulses in your brain mixed with chemical reactions that make you think and feel a certain way. What do dreams have to do with the existence of a deity?



blazin256 said:


> what made you turn atheist? was it seeing the inconsistency of the bible or other religious texts? (serious questions)


I became an atheist after researching world religions for myself and discovering how throughout history they've been used to control people and make people act a certain way. 



blazin256 said:


> i realize at the core its a dis belief of deities. stuff you cant see. but you dont see gravity yet we are pulled to the earth, you dont see air but we breathe, cant see radio waves yet we hear? just curious, any info appreciated.


It's much more than that which we can't see. You defeated your own argument with the same question - gravity, air, radio waves - all of those are *measurable*. God is not. That's the problem.



blazin256 said:


> what i was trying to get at is just because we cant see something doesnt mean we dismiss the reality that somethin exists. i dont see god but i dont dismiss he/she may exist the same way i dont see electrons but dont dismiss that something is making this computer work. we dont really see the dreams we dream, yet we know something happened.


When you say "god", be honest, are you thinking Jesus Christ? Ask yourself why that is. What about someone living in Pakistan? Do you think their god is Jesus too? Of course not right, it's bound to be Allah. How do you know it's Jesus? Why couldn't it be Thor, Zeus, etc? 



blazin256 said:


> i didnt witness the beginning but something had to happen right?


Yes, you're right.



blazin256 said:


> did something collide with something else that magically created everything we see?


No, because "magic" does not exist. Whatever happened was a natural event. And nothing that we are familiar with - like cars, dogs, people, clothes, etc. - was "created", only hydrogen and helium - for millions and millions and hundreds more millions of years. Then about 4 and a half BILLION years later, we popped up. 



blazin256 said:


> where did the somethings that collided come from?


Couldn't tell ya, but how does __________ turn into - GOD!! - ?



blazin256 said:


> did god get bored and the mere thought he have explode in what we call reality? am i going crazy thinking about all this? for sure


I don't know that either. You should only work with what you can test, anything beyond that is only theoretical. That helps keep me sane.



Babs34 said:


> LOL @my extremist views lil P, hahahaha, ROFLLLLLLMAOOOOOOOOO.


Extremists don't think they hold extremist views. 



Babs34 said:


> You might want to check the statistics on how many are here already....and relearn a little history perhaps? *Or is that just too mind wrenching for you?* You do know the majority vote rules? (at least it's supposed to )


I'm not sure who you think you are making comments like that, but it just shows your reaching. 

The majority vote does NOT rule. Go read up on what the Supreme Court is all about. It's irrelevant anyway, as you missed the point, again. 



Babs34 said:


> This isn't about "choice" and this has nothing at all to do with my concern about Christianity as a religion being the majority "to rule."
> Your numbers are not anywhere near as vast as theirs......educate yourself lil P. Your hatred of Christians consumes you......btw, what possessed you to use that avatar?
> 
> Again, "my" extremist views? I'm not a muslim. Are you?


So many things wrong in this quote, Jesus... You said it yourself, Obama would be a "traitor" if he were Muslim - or if any US president were Muslim. You know Thomas Jefferson had... ugh, never mind... I don't hate Christians. 

My avatar is a metaphor. 

I'm an atheist. Fuck Islam.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 22, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> And I'm sure this comforts you greatly.
> 
> I have no demons...
> 
> Undying Peace!? ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...I hate waiting rooms, I would vomit sitting around doing nothing FOREVER!!!


Yes it does comfort me very much knowing that my soul will be reunited with the creator of Heaven and Earth. Does it comfort you knowing that there is a possibility that you might be wrong and burn in hell forever?


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 22, 2010)

If you don't have anything of substance to back up an argument, go with insults. If nothing else, 420ezah is very consistent in his responses.



420ezah420 said:


> So because god didnt send you a goddamn picture of him and his wife he doesent exist? Dude your childish brain will hopefully someday awaken to the realization that is stabbing you in your goddamn eyeballs.Guess what idiot big bang is still a theory that you use to dispute god due to your inability to recognize the break of day. As sure as dark is night and day is light your feeble mind will refuse to aknowledge the obvious. Yeah you and your homies will have good company while you burn in hell you foolish idiot.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 22, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Does it comfort you knowing that there is a possibility that you might be wrong and burn in hell forever?


How could you spend eternity in a place with a creator knowing he sent (the majority of) his own creations to an eternal pit of fire?

I couldn't. Even if I got in, God, in my eyes, a god that would do something like that, would be the most immoral being I'd ever known. BILLIONS of people, BILLIONS of souls sent to a place of torment and torture for the reasons I practice everyday, like asking these questions. 

I guess believers see it differently. They say whatever God says is right - is actually what's right. Forget about what *you think* might be right. If God says killing a baby is right, I guess it is because God said it is... Burning a village with thousands of innocent people? That tribes god is weaker and lesser of a god than our god, so we have to annihilate them and convert all the survivors to show it, our God says it's right, and everything our god says we've already established is unquestionable, so goes without saying, we should definitely burn the village.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 22, 2010)

IDK what villages your talking about... But the old testament called for a lot of killing to ensure the survival of the chosen people so that Jesus could be born and ANYONE who choses to accept him is saved. Before that, any sin would not go unpunished so sacrifices were made. I know the catholics killed many that didnt convert, but i dont support them whatsoever.
If you have a valid arguement, i would like to hear it because so far, all ive read is a desperate defense of evil.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 22, 2010)

A valid argument for what?


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 22, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A valid argument for what?


Uh, are you defending atheism or you just like to randomly post BS?


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2010)

I would like one believer in ID or creationism to answer the problem of infinite regress. 

If the goal of science is to provide answers, one of the big goals would to be determine how we get organized complexity when there was none. Science has come up with an intricate mechanism that was first proposed by Darwin. That is one of cumulative selection over large spans of time. Cumulative selection allows very complex things to develop very gradually so there is never a single step that can be seen as statistically improbable. 

If ID/special creation is correct, then the next logical step is to ask how such a being came into existence. Does this powerful being have an origin? We should think if complexity such as a human cannot just come into existence then what do we say about a being that created humans? How did such an intellect and power to manipulate universes come into being? We are told not to ask this question because it is unknowable, but then why bother with such an explanation that doesn't actually explain anything? Explaining the Earth's organized complexity merely by the transference of another being's complexity, we are still left wanting, and that is (just one of) the reason that ID cannot and will not ever be considered science.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 22, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> IDK what villages your talking about... But the old testament called for a lot of killing to ensure the survival of the chosen people so that Jesus could be born and ANYONE who choses to accept him is saved. Before that, any sin would not go unpunished so sacrifices were made. I know the catholics killed many that didnt convert, but i dont support them whatsoever.
> If you have a valid arguement, i would like to hear it because so far, all ive read is a desperate defense of evil.


Mr Bean it's hard to take you seriously with that picture... 

But wow, you describe a murderous god and the way you overlook the killing as if it just needed to be for the greater good, that's pretty flat out sick and evil.

You want to hang out with a murderous controlling judgemental god who you can't question or talk back to or get away from?

In a never ending family reunion with all your annoying dead relatives?



To most people, that's a worse hell than burning forever and not existing at all would be preferential to both.

It proves your type doesn't think anything through.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 22, 2010)

spirit, consciousness, and inner being, etc. this world has 3 planes of height, width, and depth. humans also have 3 planes of mind, body, soul/spirit/whatever you want to call it.
when i say god i DO NOT think of jesus. he was a man and was murdered. i use the term god in a broad sense. god is unknown.
if we decipher the book of genesis we quickly find out there is more then one "god" at work. in the first chapter it is GOD that creates everything in HIS image, and he sees it as good. this is just pure spirtual bodies in this first chapter. in the following chapters it is LORD GOD, and LORD from then on. it was the LORD GOD that created a spiritual eden that eventually a serpent (LORD) tempted the spirits which led to LORD GOD exiling them to the physical world where LORD (serpent, devil) is the ruler.
heres a website that goes into it more, althought it is a lot of bible talk and might not hold the interest of atheists. still a good read.
http://suddenreality.com/Research_Genesis.htm
or here for a video of it http://suddenreality.com/Videos.htm


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 22, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> IDK what villages your talking about... But the old testament called for a lot of killing to ensure the survival of the chosen people so that Jesus could be born and ANYONE who choses to accept him is saved. Before that, any sin would not go unpunished so sacrifices were made. I know the catholics killed many that didnt convert, but i dont support them whatsoever.
> If you have a valid arguement, i would like to hear it because so far, all ive read is a desperate defense of evil.


Well, it's separate from the whole notion of your god killing babies, or villages in the old testament... but speaking of him being sadistic: how do you reconcile all of the people who will face eternal torment in hell, because by random chance they are born in a part of the world where christianity isn't the dominant spiritual power? That's some harsh mythology IMO. 

Of course I don't believe it... it's just another tool they created long ago to grab more power... or... umm... save more souls - by scaring people into converting.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 22, 2010)

If GOD was all powerful and could intervien then why would he need to slaughter millions to ensure chosen peolple could surivive???? that doen't even make sense as Jesus was supposed to come from a Virgin....what was the need for the slaughter unless he was some masochistic prick.......some of you really need to think before you speak and not just reiterate what you've been told....your too much dude LOL



TrippyReefer said:


> IDK what villages your talking about... But the old testament called for a lot of killing to ensure the survival of the chosen people so that Jesus could be born and ANYONE who choses to accept him is saved. Before that, any sin would not go unpunished so sacrifices were made. I know the catholics killed many that didnt convert, but i dont support them whatsoever.
> If you have a valid arguement, i would like to hear it because so far, all ive read is a desperate defense of evil.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 22, 2010)

If god created everything in his image he would be more infinite like the universe and not the model of man...I think its pretty egotistical to assume that.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 22, 2010)

god didnt command death, it was the LORD. dont believe me? read the bible. who is the LORD? its the devil. it all makes since now doesnt it? people in the old testament were really worshiping the dark LORD. and even today. bad things happen when the blind lead the blind.
go to the above links i posted and read or watch.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> That being said, no thought is required with the here and now dangers literally at hand.....it's purely entertainment.


Speak for yourself, friend...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Yes it does comfort me very much knowing that my soul will be reunited with the creator of Heaven and Earth. Does it comfort you knowing that there is a possibility that you might be wrong and burn in hell forever?


Yes. Let's run with the idea that GOD exists (OMG). Would he value a man that discarded his love and advice, yet performed exactly how he wanted him to? Would he value a man who did right EVEN when he thought he wasn't being watched? Who understood the REAL message? Would GOD condemn a spirit that stood for goodness ALONE, without being lead so?

"Oh,my!"


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> god didnt command death, it was the LORD. dont believe me? read the bible. who is the LORD? its the devil. it all makes since now doesnt it? people in the old testament were really worshiping the dark LORD. and even today. bad things happen when the blind lead the blind.
> go to the above links i posted and read or watch.


 You are completely wrong. Whenever you see LORD in the Tanak, it is representing the tetragrammaton YHVH (the Hebrew letters Yud Hay Vav Hay &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1492, the unpronounceable name of a specific Canaanite deity. Since it is blasphemous to speak the actual name of God except by a high priest during certain ceremonies, people replace the name with something else when speaking or reading. Jews have used the term Hashem, literally '_The Name_' as well as Adonai, literally Lord. To claim that the term LORD in the bible refers to the devil means you have very little understanding of the origin of the bible and Judaism. In fact, the early Jewish tribes of Israel and Judea had no concept of a devil figure to begin with. Why then would they write about one?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

> this world has 3 planes of height, width, and depth.


 - wrong



> humans also have 3 planes of mind, body, soul/spirit/whatever you want to call it.


 - wrong



> it all makes since now doesnt it?


 - wrong



> god is unknown.


 - right


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 22, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Uh, are you defending atheism or you just like to randomly post BS?


I don't need to defend atheism. I don't claim the moral high ground.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 22, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> You are completely wrong. Whenever you see LORD in the Tanak, it is representing the tetragrammaton YHVH (the Hebrew letters Yud Hay Vav Hay &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1492, the unpronounceable name of a specific Canaanite deity. Since it is blasphemous to speak the actual name of God except by a high priest during certain ceremonies, people replace the name with something else when speaking or reading. Jews have used the term Hashem, literally '_The Name_' as well as Adonai, literally Lord. To claim that the term LORD in the bible refers to the devil means you have very little understanding of the origin of the bible and Judaism. In fact, the early Jewish tribes of Israel and Judea had no concept of a devil figure to begin with. Why then would they write about one?


well im sorry if jewish tribes cant discern acts of love, from acts of hate, as what the LORD commands they do in the tanakh, old testament to kill, rape, sleep with virgins, and various other crimes on humanity. it may very well be the name of a deity. the devil IS a deity. the devil has many names and LORD as referred to the bible just happens to be one of them.
jesus was sent to correct all the wickedness and corruption that the church had become because of the "worship" of the "LORD." he preached against all ruling authorities and that included the high priests of the time. jesus obtained salvation and guess what, he didnt have to kill to get there.
theres only one word for someone or something that will bring harm to people/nations, thats evil. and i dont need a history lesson to come to that conclusion.




afrawfraw said:


> - wrong
> 
> - wrong
> 
> ...


 care to divulge? cause i dont see any contribution to the conversation here.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> well im sorry if jewish tribes cant discern acts of love, from acts of hate, as what the LORD commands they do in the tanakh, old testament to kill, rape, sleep with virgins, and various other crimes on humanity. it may very well be the name of a deity. the devil IS a deity. the devil has many names and LORD as referred to the bible just happens to be one of them.
> jesus was sent to correct all the wickedness and corruption that the church had become because of the "worship" of the "LORD." he preached against all ruling authorities and that included the high priests of the time. jesus obtained salvation and guess what, he didnt have to kill to get there.
> theres only one word for someone or something that will bring harm to people/nations, thats evil. and i dont need a history lesson to come to that conclusion.


The problem I see is that you accepted the word of some unknown web author on his interpretation when it doesn't appear that he is even familiar with biblical Hebrew and makes pronouncements with nothing to back it up. 

You run into many problems, not the least of which is that Jesus himself is reported to speak the tetragrammaton referring to Him as Father. So your link appears to contradict the NT itself wrt LORD/YHWH. 

A much simpler explanation is the one that most scholars follow and is the Documentary Hypothesis. This is pretty well established by multiple methods of investigation and has a simple explanation for the multiple names and titles of God in the Tanak. There is a direct link between the bible and the earlier Canaanite religion which was polytheistic and included the deity YHWH as well as Ba'al and explains the use of the other names for God, Elohim and El Elyon (God Most High), the literal Godhead of all of the Canaanite deities. It also gives a reasonable explanation why there are multiple versions of the same stories; two separate creation stories, two flood stories, different versions of the Exodus, etc. all with very distinct writing and linguistic styles, including using very different names and differing characteristics of God (one creation myth is the spiritual, ethereal, unseen deity while the second Eden myth describes a very anthropomorphic God, walking through The Garden looking for Adam, etc.) 
Is it really that mysterious that these are the creation myths of different tribes that were combined by a redactor (probably Ezra) when writing the Tanak to appease to the various groups that now made up Israel? 

Of course I don't expect you to take my word for anything any more than I would expect someone to go to suddenreality.com and accept everything he claims without any skepticism and further research. I do expect that if you are going to hold a position as fact that you have more than someone's creative thinking to back up your claim. 
Occam's Razor cuts deep.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 22, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> well im sorry if jewish tribes cant discern acts of love, from acts of hate, as what the LORD commands they do in the tanakh, old testament to kill, rape, sleep with virgins, and various other crimes on humanity. it may very well be the name of a deity. the devil IS a deity. the devil has many names and LORD as referred to the bible just happens to be one of them.
> jesus was sent to correct all the wickedness and corruption that the church had become because of the "worship" of the "LORD." he preached against all ruling authorities and that included the high priests of the time. jesus obtained salvation and guess what, he didnt have to kill to get there.
> theres only one word for someone or something that will bring harm to people/nations, thats evil. and_ i dont need a history lesson_ to come to that conclusion.
> 
> ...


Apparently you do, you were just schooled and missed learning anything from it. Do you claim to know what LORD referred to more than everyone else even in the face of your take not making any sense historically and if so, how? 

Did you hear a voice tell you it means devil?


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 22, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Speak for yourself, friend...


...a reiteration of your very words "friend."
Oh my!!!
........now I will go rewind that movie I was going to watch.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 22, 2010)

how creative would one have to be to come to a reality that the "god" being worshiped was in fact an evil god/satan himself. why would (in my point of view) the real god need altars built, blood sacrifices, want fathers to murder sons, want nations to murder nations, etc. does it not make more since that it was the "devil" this whole time ordering such things? that why jesus was saying only through him can you obtain salvation. he shook the church to its core because he knew that it was full of nothing but evil and wrongdoers leading the flock into damnation. much like it is today.
and i never denied the books were just retelling of older stories. but what point are you trying to make mindphuk? that the god/lord commonly talked about is NOT evil? that really all im sayin about it. i realize your probobly trying to get at the fact he may not exist entirely but you cant deny that people have killed and been killed in _his_ name.
i guess what it boils down to is me being mad at the constant conflict in the world.
View attachment 1007727
MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 22, 2010)

Anything which does NOT require thought is for entertainment purposes only.



Babs34 said:


> That being said, no thought is required with the here and now dangers literally at hand.....it's purely entertainment.


You're confused...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> That being said, no thought is required with the here and now dangers literally at hand.....it's purely entertainment.





blazin256 said:


> well im sorry if jewish tribes cant discern acts of love, from acts of hate, as what the LORD commands they do in the tanakh, old testament to kill, rape, sleep with virgins, and various other crimes on humanity. it may very well be the name of a deity. the devil IS a deity. the devil has many names and LORD as referred to the bible just happens to be one of them.
> jesus was sent to correct all the wickedness and corruption that the church had become because of the "worship" of the "LORD." he preached against all ruling authorities and that included the high priests of the time. jesus obtained salvation and guess what, he didnt have to kill to get there.
> theres only one word for someone or something that will bring harm to people/nations, thats evil. and i dont need a history lesson to come to that conclusion.
> 
> ...


If your universe has 3 dimensions, that would explain a lot...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

10 points for the first one who knows how many dimensions are currently considered!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Apparently you do, you were just schooled and missed learning anything from it. Do you claim to know what LORD referred to more than everyone else even in the face of your take not making any sense historically and if so, how?
> 
> Did you hear a voice tell you it means devil?


Maybe the voice is from the 11th dimension?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

AGAIN, I don't have a personal vendetta against religion, I just won't accept "That's the way it is" without scientific evidence...

Emotions can be conveyed as ignorantly as the people who feel them...

Common ideas can be wrong... 

And the more I frustrate someone with questions, the less they tend to know...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> THOUGHT of the DAY!!!
> 
> If Man is made in GOD's image, and GOD is an Atheist, than Atheists are closer to GOD...
> 
> ...


Any one... Any one...

Bueller... Bueller...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

Does GOD WANT you to be religious?


----------



## Keenly2 (Jun 23, 2010)

most people who know me know that i cant stand religion, i despise it and i hate the zombie ness of it

spread the disease to infect others and spread and spread and spread

no offense of course, merely an analogy

but hear me out


2 days ago my mom told me her friend, from church, would change my brakes for 20 bucks, and being a computer person and not a car person, i was down for that deal


now im thinking to myself, alright, moms church friend... going to take the weed shit out of my car throw in some eyedrops as not to embarass my mom



so i get there, the dude looks like a biker kind of a guy


told him i was going to walk to jack in the box and asked if he wanted anything (tacos, same thing i was getting cause they are BOMB)

He said "you got the munchies dont you"

which lead to a conversation about herb, which lead to a conversation about his past


this dude, who i just met for the first time, was telling me how you used to make and sell meth, and the people who wouldnt pay him on time or enough money, he would go into their houses, duct tape them up, and rob them blind


then he "found god" and now is a "normal" functioning (although unemployed) member of society 


and it made me realize that, certain people NEED religion in their lives, for many different reasons, and as long as they are reasonable and rational about their religions i am perfectly capable of accepting and respecting some ones beliefs




random story


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> and it made me realize that, certain people NEED religion in their lives, for many different reasons, and as long as they are reasonable and rational about their religions i am perfectly capable of accepting and respecting some ones beliefs


Agreed. 

That is the first step. 

I think almost every atheist would agree with what bothers us about religion. How they try to impose what they think is right upon the rest of us, even if we don't believe. Then come up with bullshit reasons as to why they think that's justified, like the majority rule, and propose outrageous claims that can't be falsified and expect free passes through society...

But if it makes someone a better person, then obviously that is a good thing.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 23, 2010)

11, the string theory!! Stevie Hawkin!



afrawfraw said:


> 10 points for the first one who knows how many dimensions are currently considered!!!


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2010)

Keenly2 said:


> and it made me realize that, certain people NEED religion in their lives, for many different reasons, and as long as they are reasonable and rational about their religions i am perfectly capable of accepting and respecting some ones beliefs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Padawanbater2 said:


> But if it makes someone a better person, then obviously that is a good thing.


You hear stories like that in AA and NA too. It really is a shame that people have to be beholden to an imaginary being in order to turn their life around. It is also unfortunate that stories like this also give ammunition to the theists that somehow think of this as evidence for the truth of their religion.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> 11, the string theory!! Stevie Hawkin!


 Or 9 depending on which specific hypothesis you are following. Of course loop quantum gravity (LQG) does not require the extra dimensions so the original question should have specified currently considered in what specific GUT hypothesis.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 23, 2010)

They may need it but it is a placebo, once again, god isn't helping this person stop being a dick, he just realized, wanted to change his life and used the church as a crutch, which is great and all, whatever peels your banana, but....that being said, it's not always so......another little story......when I was born I was born Presbyterian.....as a child my mother would read me stories outa the big bible for kids......not that she was super religious in a mainstream fashion.....but read them to us as bedtime stories.....i was never baptized......during 5th and 6th grade, I attended a catholic school......my mom decided she wanted to have me baptized and converted to the catholic faith....not sure why...but....she called the head preist at the school and aksed him how she could accomplish this......it should be said that my mom didn't and doesn't make a ton of coin and at she was a single parent supporting three open mouths.......the priest basically told here that she had to convert her faith.....she had to take off work and attend his church every Sunday for the next two years without miss and had to give 10% of her paycheck to the church....WTF?....what kind of ambassador for god would put these expectations on a struggling parent......i remember this clear as day, she let the priest have it, after that school year I went back to the public system...so much for loving all of Gods creatures...since then I have been free of any religious bounds, I am not atheist but definitely agnostic, I do not believe in god as talked about by many on this thread, but do believe in energy,mother earth and the cosmos. I can only assume there are higher beings than ourselves but as for being the creator and expecting trivial monetary and time contributions from followers......i think not.....what does god need money and followers for unless he's a greedy prick with low self esteem. 



Keenly2 said:


> most people who know me know that i cant stand religion, i despise it and i hate the zombie ness of it
> 
> spread the disease to infect others and spread and spread and spread
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 23, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> You hear stories like that in AA and NA too. It really is a shame that people have to be beholden to an imaginary being in order to turn their life around. It is also unfortunate that stories like this also give ammunition to the theists that somehow think of this as evidence for the truth of their religion.


I agree with that too. That shit is a damn shame. I wish people could be strong enough on their own to just fix the shit that's going south in their life. The first step is taking responsibility for your own actions, which might be the problem... The first thing religion does is shift the blame...


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 23, 2010)

have you seen the latest stevie hawkin docu....the theroy of everything.....quite interesting......check it out! Great docu




mindphuk said:


> Or 9 depending on which specific hypothesis you are following. Of course loop quantum gravity (LQG) does not require the extra dimensions so the original question should have specified currently considered in what specific GUT hypothesis.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 23, 2010)

The devil made me doooo ittt!
Lol


padawanbater2 said:


> i agree with that too. That shit is a damn shame. I wish people could be strong enough on their own to just fix the shit that's going south in their life. The first step is taking responsibility for your own actions, which might be the problem... The first thing religion does is shift the blame...


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2010)

[youtube]FMSmJCKaaC0[/youtube]


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 23, 2010)

hey....thats the dude from Rosanne.....uh david.....lol......what show is this never seen it before.....pretty funny though


----------



## Turning brown into green (Jun 23, 2010)

This is the best summation I have heard in this entire thread.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 23, 2010)

what is ??


Turning brown into green said:


> This is the best summation I have heard in this entire thread.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 23, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> hey....thats the dude from Rosanne.....uh david.....lol......what show is this never seen it before.....pretty funny though


 The show is called The Big Bang Theory on CBS


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 23, 2010)

huh...I don't have cable.....cancelled it and got ultra high speed internet....now I just watch everything online......it's like havig the ultimate rogers movie/HD/Channel package....for free...i get all the channels I want from around the world, all the most popular shows and newest movies....the only thing that sucks is It's harder to hear about new shows unless you search for em....gotta check it out.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 23, 2010)

science would be great if we didnt have mans greed to contend with. there is no reason for us to not be driving cars that get 100+ mpg on a tank of gas. hell in the 60's and 70's they had cars that could already get 30 mpg. its been done, its been suppressed, its been forgotten, because of the greed. this prob has nothing to do with the topic, but still worth mentioning.


----------



## 420ezah420 (Jun 23, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> 10 points for the first one who knows how many dimensions are currently considered!!!



There are four dimensions.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

Loop Quantum Gravity has yet to "POP" it's own bubble...(The Plague of no unique discoveries) I DID ASK for dimensions currently being considered, which would be 11 through M-theory...

I think the girlfriend is his girl from Roseanne too, isn't she?

Sorry 420. We were talking about dimensions of the UNIVERSE, not the Lensed Eye.

I suppose I should be more specific from now on...I'm becoming complacent to speaking with ignorant people...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> science would be great if we didnt have mans greed to contend with. there is no reason for us to not be driving cars that get 100+ mpg on a tank of gas. hell in the 60's and 70's they had cars that could already get 30 mpg. its been done, its been suppressed, its been forgotten, because of the greed. this prob has nothing to do with the topic, but still worth mentioning.


Some one already said this...You are attacking TECHNOLOGY, NOT SCIENCE!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

But on a deeper note, YES, it is sad that the global economy depends on fossil fuels...I think this will change sooner than people think, at least in America. My state already has "renewable fuel" stations...


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 23, 2010)

science (which means knowledge) and technology (applying that knowledge) can be one in the same. do you deny that automobile is full of science? do you deny that applying more science to cars can increase gas mileage? and i dont remember attacking science, it was greed i was getting at. maybe you should try to comprehend some of the things you read before pointless insults.
science gets knocked down just as much as technology does when something comes along that can truly help or solve problems of humanity. the knowledge gets used to create something better, then companies come in, buy the patents, and bury it. if you've seen who killed the electric car, you know the gist of it


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 23, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Mr Bean it's hard to take you seriously with that picture...
> 
> But wow, you describe a murderous god and the way you overlook the killing as if it just needed to be for the greater good, that's pretty flat out sick and evil.
> 
> ...


The men and women that did not follow Jewish custom that perished in the time before Jesus were pagans and would die with their beliefs no matter what. But i believe some of them did realize that their religion was wicked and that some did go to heaven if they acknowledged God's existence and made an honest attempt to live a holy life. For the ones who chose to follow lust, greed, envy, and whatever other sins... they share a fate similar to multitudes of sinners after them. Btw, i did think my beliefs through very much and I'd rather be with a heavenly father who wants nothing but the best for me. Example- Didnt your dad ever spank you for doing something stupid? well if he didnt, then you'd be some lousy POS with no life, or you'd be dead. 

After all, God has good intent behind every plan, every action. But the devil likes to destroy shit just for the hell of it.


----------



## stonedskunkape (Jun 23, 2010)

jews made up the idea of heaven and also good and evil 6 thousand years ago. thats why they didnt believe n christ cause everything he preached was based on stories the jews made up. look it up its true shit. also humans evolved from ancient sumerian science. look it up. gods have flyinsaucers w kick ass hemi. dont look that up. dont b religious someone will want to kill you. freethink u fuckers


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 23, 2010)

Ei Ca-rumba, DUDE i can't help it......pagaonism wasn't wicked you Douche.....lol.....and is much closer to the earth and spirituality, than any religions today.pagonism takes into account and worships mother nature...BURN THOSE WITCHES i suppose you would say...LOL...you need to read something other than the bible.....as for being a follower....look in the mirror! As for following lust greed,envy and the other sins you mention or didn't....a person from any religious background can have those same attributes or worse....once again look at what priests are doing to children, I think molestation is way worse than the three MAJOR sins you mention.....were you dropped on the head as a baby? SPUN!!


.


TrippyReefer said:


> The men and women that did not follow Jewish custom that perished in the time before Jesus were pagans and would die with their beliefs no matter what. But i believe some of them did realize that their religion was wicked and that some did go to heaven if they acknowledged God's existence and made an honest attempt to live a holy life. For the ones who chose to follow lust, greed, envy, and whatever other sins... they share a fate similar to multitudes of sinners after them. Btw, i did think my beliefs through very much and I'd rather be with a heavenly father who wants nothing but the best for me. Example- Didnt your dad ever spank you for doing something stupid? well if he didnt, then you'd be some lousy POS with no life, or you'd be dead.
> 
> After all, God has good intent behind every plan, every action. But the devil likes to destroy shit just for the hell of it.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 23, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Ei Ca-rumba, DUDE i can't help it......pagaonism wasn't wicked you Douche.....lol.....and is much closer to the earth and spirituality, than any religions today.pagonism takes into account and worships mother nature...BURN THOSE WITCHES i suppose you would say...LOL...you need to read something other than the bible.....as for being a follower....look in the mirror! As for following lust greed,envy and the other sins you mention or didn't....a person from any religious background can have those same attributes or worse....once again look at what priests are doing to children, I think molestation is way worse than the three MAJOR sins you mention.....were you dropped on the head as a baby? SPUN!!
> 
> 
> .



Wow you ignorant treehugger, i posted that i hate religion and catholics so many times.. I bet you read my paragraph and instantly tried to think of an attack against me... Like i said before, its all just a desperate defense of evil and it will never stop. Btw, your not funny


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 23, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> The men and women that did not follow Jewish custom that perished in the time before Jesus were pagans and would die with their beliefs no matter what. But i believe some of them did realize that their religion was wicked and that some did go to heaven if they acknowledged God's existence and made an honest attempt to live a holy life. For the ones who chose to follow lust, greed, envy, and whatever other sins... they share a fate similar to multitudes of sinners after them.


Wow. Do you really think you're all that different than those wicked pagans? Did you happen to catch my earlier post about how christianity is just re-hashed paganism. How they took a bunch of wicked pagan beliefs, changed a few names, and pretended it was something new? Here are a *few *examples (there are *many* more):
(BTW, Mithra was being worshiped a couple of thousand years *before *your magic jesus came along).


 Mithra was sent by the father god down to earth to confirm his contract with man.
Mithra was born of a virgin through - Immaculate Conception - He was born of Anahita, an immaculate virgin mother.
Mithra was born in a stable.
Mithra was visited by wise men bearing gifts.
Mithra had 12 disciples.
Mithra celebrated a last supper with his disciples before his death.
Mithra was resurrected on a Sunday.
 Mithra ascended into heaven to rejoin his Father.
 Mithra will return to pass judgment on man - He was known as the judge of souls.
 On judgment day, the dead will arise and be judged by Mithra.
 Mithra will send sinners to HELL.
 Mithra will send the faithful to HEAVEN.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 23, 2010)

Let me ask you some questions... Do you believe in good over evil? Do you have a set a morals that you follow? Do you believe that there is more to reality than meets the eye? If you answered yes to any of those, then you are already thinking similarly to me.. (if not then sorry) we just look at things at different ends of the spectrum and can endlessly debate until we meet our maker. So this argument was futile from the start of this thread and for that matter, since the dawn of civilization. If anyone wants a good read, heres a nice little wiki i found today...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regress_argument
So lets just agree to disagree and enjoy the beauty of weed, for we need not to see the trivialities that are beneath us as human beings, and just be


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 23, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> science (which means knowledge) and technology (applying that knowledge) can be one in the same. do you deny that automobile is full of science? do you deny that applying more science to cars can increase gas mileage? and i dont remember attacking science, it was greed i was getting at. maybe you should try to comprehend some of the things you read before pointless insults.
> science gets knocked down just as much as technology does when something comes along that can truly help or solve problems of humanity. the knowledge gets used to create something better, then companies come in, buy the patents, and bury it. if you've seen who killed the electric car, you know the gist of it


Yet you STILL don't see the difference. 

Science defined: Any systematic knowledge-base or prescriptive practice that is capable of resulting in a correct prediction, or reliably-predictable type of outcome....

Technology defined: the practical application of science to commerce or industry....

My insults are never pointless. Not that I insulted you by pointing out the difference, or do you feel insulted when corrected? I have been corrected before...

The automobile is BASED on science. A car is NOT science. A cell phone is NOT science. A PS3 is NOT science...

Maybe a visual illustration is in order?

CAR

SCIENCE


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 23, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Let me ask you some questions... Do you believe in good over evil? Do you have a set a morals that you follow? Do you believe that there is more to reality than meets the eye? If you answered yes to any of those, then you are already thinking similarly to me.. (if not then sorry) we just look at things at different ends of the spectrum and can endlessly debate until we meet our maker. So this argument was futile from the start of this thread and for that matter, since the dawn of civilization. If anyone wants a good read, heres a nice little wiki i found today...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regress_argument
> So lets just agree to disagree and enjoy the beauty of weed, for we need not to see the trivialities that are beneath us as human beings, and just be


Sounds good. (And, I answer _yes _to all of your questions).
Oh, and, I've already met my maker(s). I talk to my parents regularly.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 23, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Sounds good. (And, I answer _yes _to all of your questions).
> Oh, and, I've already met my maker(s). I talk to my parents regularly.


Haha, smartass


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 23, 2010)

let me try this again...


afrawfraw said:


> Some one already said this...You are attacking TECHNOLOGY, NOT SCIENCE!


 never attacked it. if you read what i wrote i said it would be "GREAT" if it didnt have mans "GREED" to contend with. so i was attacking greed you see.



afrawfraw said:


> Yet you STILL don't see the difference.
> 
> Science defined: Any systematic knowledge-base or prescriptive practice that is capable of resulting in a correct prediction, or reliably-predictable type of outcome....
> 
> ...


 thanks for reiterating what i wrote. but your right, those things aren't science, they're applied science.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 24, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> science would be great if we didnt have mans greed to contend with. there is no reason for us to not be driving cars that get 100+ mpg on a tank of gas. hell in the 60's and 70's they had cars that could already get 30 mpg. its been done, its been suppressed, its been forgotten, because of the greed. this prob has nothing to do with the topic, but still worth mentioning.


TECHNOLOGY would be great(er) if we didn't have mans greed to contend with.

I agree. Are we friends now?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 24, 2010)

Not only do I hug trees....i smoke em..Its hard to believe you hate religion as you say when you post shit like



> Just try not to drag any more souls along with you, one day you will be judged and all you know will count for nothing. And all those that stand up for good, God bless you, you will be rewarded


and


> Yes it does comfort me very much knowing that my soul will be reunited with the creator of Heaven and Earth. Does it comfort you knowing that there is a possibility that you might be wrong and burn in hell forever?


.defense of evil you say???..you just posted that you hate.....I don't hate.....and i have read your posts 50% made me laugh my ass off the other made me stare blankly at the screen pondering to myself, WTF is this guy thinkin??? but I at least take that time to reflect what your position may be no matter how skewed it may be .....maybe I shouldn't have called ya a douche (for that I apologize) but your lack of knowledge of the subject you speak of makes YOU ingnorant....and without free thought it seems.....but man...whatever floats your boat....i'm not gunna hate you cause of it.....it takes all kinds to make the world what it is and I can respect that....I suppose that is natures law and why we just don't have one species of everything......and ya you may be right, maybe I'm not funny....but whada I care......to be honest I did find it kinda funny, it made me laugh....and Im sure many others! But honestly dude I'm not out to damage you,,,, I just read that shit and was like enuf is enuf....no offence!


> So lets just agree to disagree and enjoy the beauty of weed, for we need not to see the trivialities that are beneath us as human beings, and just be


I agree, Im cool if u are.



TrippyReefer said:


> Wow you ignorant treehugger, i posted that i hate religion and catholics so many times.. I bet you read my paragraph and instantly tried to think of an attack against me... Like i said before, its all just a desperate defense of evil and it will never stop. Btw, your not funny


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 24, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> TECHNOLOGY would be great(er) if we didn't have mans greed to contend with.
> 
> I agree. Are we friends now?


 yea lets match, this shiz is crazy


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 24, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> yea lets match, this shiz is crazy


Right on! Diesel would cry if he found out what happened to his invention!!! His engine design was ENGINEERED TO ACCEPT MANY DIFFERENT TYPES OF FUEL!!! It is the perfect engine design for integrating renewable fuels into the economy, IMHO.


----------



## NLNo5 (Jun 24, 2010)

Interesting thing about this whole debate is if there is a god he's certainly not interested in our bs debate. If there isn't a god we are really wasting a lot of time with this debate. True believers have the ability to recognize the evidence of god in a less than perfectly rational way and they have realized god's evidence privately and internally. Atheists are rationalists so they don't believe in god because god can't be properly rationalized by the human being. The thing I noticed is that as a true believer I don't feel the need to proselytize my views on others, I'm content and I have serenity. But I did notice that atheism is quite heavily characterized by anti-god activism and the ones I've talked to seem to be pretty reactive to the manifestation of someone with faith in something that can't be mastered by rationalism. Atheists can walk in circles all day denying the created universe in the end the thing they think they know so certainly may bite them in the ass. No two atheists are the same and no two believers are the same. 7 billion different people on the planet asking questions and not getting any certain answers. No matter how you slice it everyone alive is exercising faith, hope and love at some magnitude. If you think those circumstances are some sort of random design-less evolutionary manifestation then you are truly naive in your own ego - or maybe not, who knows? One pillar, one mystery atheists will never be able to tackle is the un-caused cause. I tried being an atheist many times in my life and it just isn't survivable in my nature. I'm a natural born believer and it isn't ever going to change. I recon their are natural born atheists also. Go figure that one out. At the end of the day no body knows shit from shit so we might as well drop the concern and love each other while we still have time. LOL. PEACE.

Perhaps those who proselytize faith in god or faith in no god are the most faithless of them all and those who just keep their mouths shut are the ones with a true faith in their own essence.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 24, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Not only do I hug trees....i smoke em..Its hard to believe you hate religion as you say when you post shit like
> 
> and
> .defense of evil you say???..you just posted that you hate.....I don't hate.....and i have read your posts 50% made me laugh my ass off the other made me stare blankly at the screen pondering to myself, WTF is this guy thinkin??? but I at least take that time to reflect what your position may be no matter how skewed it may be .....maybe I shouldn't have called ya a douche (for that I apologize) but your lack of knowledge of the subject you speak of makes YOU ingnorant....and without free thought it seems.....but man...whatever floats your boat....i'm not gunna hate you cause of it.....it takes all kinds to make the world what it is and I can respect that....I suppose that is natures law and why we just don't have one species of everything......and ya you may be right, maybe I'm not funny....but whada I care......to be honest I did find it kinda funny, it made me laugh....and Im sure many others! But honestly dude I'm not out to damage you,,,, I just read that shit and was like enuf is enuf....no offence!
> I agree, Im cool if u are.


Hey man, think about what i said. I hate religion because religion is EVIL. I am not religious, but i am a spiritual person who doesnt go with the mainstream flow of thinking. And even if Jesus wasnt the son of God, then i think he is still the holiest, wisest man to have ever walked the planet and we could learn from his wisdom just as people learn from Gandhi or other spiritual figures. Cant we agree on that?
Btw, i know i seem a bit crazy but i was raised as a strict pentecostal and just HAD to throw out some controversy to see how people would respond, thanks for being a good sport. Also, i hate to see intellectuals waste their intellect on arguments and insults... But i love it when people come together in all of their differences and work to a common goal so sorry if i pissed anyone off and im glad to make anyone laugh LOL


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 24, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> Interesting thing about this whole debate is if there is a god he's certainly not interested in our bs debate. If there isn't a god we are really wasting a lot of time with this debate. True believers have the ability to recognize the evidence of god in a less than perfectly rational way and they have realized god's evidence privately and internally. Atheists are rationalists so they don't believe in god because god can't be properly rationalized by the human being. The thing I noticed is that as a true believer I don't feel the need to proselytize my views on others, I'm content and I have serenity. But I did notice that atheism is quite heavily characterized by anti-god activism and the ones I've talked to seem to be pretty reactive to the manifestation of someone with faith in something that can't be mastered by rationalism. Atheists can walk in circles all day denying the created universe in the end the thing they think they know so certainly may bite them in the ass. No two atheists are the same and no two believers are the same. 7 billion different people on the planet asking questions and not getting any certain answers. No matter how you slice it everyone alive is exercising faith, hope and love at some magnitude. If you think those circumstances are some sort of random design-less evolutionary manifestation then you are truly naive in your own ego - or maybe not, who knows? One pillar, one mystery atheists will never be able to tackle is the un-caused cause. I tried being an atheist many times in my life and it just isn't survivable in my nature. I'm a natural born believer and it isn't ever going to change. I recon their are natural born atheists also. Go figure that one out. At the end of the day no body knows shit from shit so we might as well drop the concern and love each other while we still have time. LOL. PEACE.
> 
> Perhaps those who proselytize faith in god or faith in no god are the most faithless of them all and those who just keep their mouths shut are the ones with a true faith in their own essence.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> But I did notice that atheism is quite heavily* characterized by anti-god activism *and the ones I've talked to seem to be pretty reactive to the manifestation of someone with faith in something that can't be mastered by rationalism.


 The question you should be asking is why do atheists speak out at all. Atheism isn't _characterized _at all by activism, it is merely a "no" answer to a single question. However, you are correct that many atheist _individuals _have an anti-religious bent. Religion is a major force in the world that influences people's actions and inevitably affects others. If people kept their irrational beliefs to themselves, nobody would be complaining. We wouldn't have anti-scientific nonsense being pushed in schools. We wouldn't have Jihads and religious wars. We wouldn't have legislation being passed to restrict social freedoms and oppress different groups of people based on the words in an old book. There would be nothing to object to, so the atheist label wouldn't even need to exist. When else in life do you label someone based on what they DON'T believe in? We don't have labels for people who don't believe in Santa Claus, Leprechauns, pixies, etc..because so few people believe in those things, and of those who do, none of them act on their beliefs in a way that impacts others.

But if a group of people who worship the toothfairy started building walls of division between themselves and others..started teaching fairyism in schools instead of real science, and if they used laws to oppress those they claim the fairy doesn't like, and to restrict personal freedoms the fairy doesn't approve of, then they become a menace that is causing real harm to others. They become a hindrance to human liberty and societal progress. At that point they would need to be challenged, and the label "afairyist" would need to be invented. It would become necessary to label yourself as an afairyist to identify your opposition to these things...to identify the fact that you reject the beliefs of the fairy worshipers as unsubstantiated and irrational. The afairyist label is a response to militant fairyism, just as atheism is for theism. If people had a live and let live attitude regarding belief in god/gods in the first place, there would have been no need for the term "atheism" to be used as an identifier..and there would certainly be far less interest in the subject.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Hey man, think about what i said. I hate religion because religion is EVIL. I am not religious, but i am a spiritual person who doesnt go with the mainstream flow of thinking. And even if Jesus wasnt the son of God, then i think he is still the holiest, wisest man to have ever walked the planet and we could learn from his wisdom just as people learn from Gandhi or other spiritual figures. Cant we agree on that?
> Btw, i know i seem a bit crazy but i was raised as a strict pentecostal and just HAD to throw out some controversy to see how people would respond, thanks for being a good sport. Also, i hate to see intellectuals waste their intellect on arguments and insults... But i love it when people come together in all of their differences and work to a common goal so sorry if i pissed anyone off and im glad to make anyone laugh LOL


 What is your definition of 'religion?' 
You appear to be making the mistake that religion must be affiliated with a specific organization or church. You can be a theist an not religious but if you are a specific theist, that is, belief and worship of a specific deity and accept certain claims in a specific holy book, then you are probably religious. 

Babs is an example of a theist that is possibly not religious. However, if I'm not mistaken, you have referred to specifics in the Christian bible and speak of Jesus Christ, which makes you a Christian and that is a religion. 

A simple definition of religion is not appropriate. The Encyclopedia of Philosophy, in the article on religion, lists some characteristics of religions rather than simply declaring religion to be one thing or another. The more markers that are present in a belief system, the more &#8220;religious-like&#8221; it is; below is a slightly modified version of it: 

Belief in something sacred (for example, gods or other supernatural beings).
A distinction between sacred and profane objects.
Ritual acts focused on sacred objects.
A moral code believed to have a sacred or supernatural basis.
Characteristically religious feelings (awe, sense of mystery, sense of guilt, adoration), which tend to be aroused in the presence of sacred objects and during the practice of ritual.
Prayer and other forms of communication with the supernatural.
A world view, or a general picture of the world as a whole and the place of the individual therein. This picture contains some specification of an over-all purpose or point of the world and an indication of how the individual fits into it.
A more or less total organization of one&#8217;s life based on the world view.
A social group bound together by the above.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 24, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> Interesting thing about this whole debate is if there is a god he's certainly not interested in our bs debate.
> 
> ...exactly


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 24, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> The question you should be asking is why do atheists speak out at all. Atheism isn't _characterized _at all by activism, it is merely a "no" answer to a single question. However, you are correct that many atheist _individuals _have an anti-religious bent. Religion is a major force in the world that influences people's actions and inevitably affects others. If people kept their irrational beliefs to themselves, nobody would be complaining. We wouldn't have anti-scientific nonsense being pushed in schools. We wouldn't have Jihads and religious wars. We wouldn't have legislation being passed to restrict social freedoms and oppress different groups of people based on the words in an old book. There would be nothing to object to, so the atheist label wouldn't even need to exist. When else in life do you label someone based on what they DON'T believe in? We don't have labels for people who don't believe in Santa Claus, Leprechauns, pixies, etc..because so few people believe in those things, and of those who do, none of them act on their beliefs in a way that impacts others.
> 
> But if a group of people who worship the toothfairy started building walls of division between themselves and others..started teaching fairyism in schools instead of real science, and if they used laws to oppress those they claim the fairy doesn't like, and to restrict personal freedoms the fairy doesn't approve of, then they become a menace that is causing real harm to others. They become a hindrance to human liberty and societal progress. At that point they would need to be challenged, and the label "afairyist" would need to be invented. It would become necessary to label yourself as an afairyist to identify your opposition to these things...to identify the fact that you reject the beliefs of the fairy worshipers as unsubstantiated and irrational. The afairyist label is a response to militant fairyism, just as atheism is for theism. If people had a live and let live attitude regarding belief in god/gods in the first place, there would have been no need for the term "atheism" to be used as an identifier..and there would certainly be far less interest in the subject.


Very well put...


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 24, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What is your definition of 'religion?'
> You appear to be making the mistake that religion must be affiliated with a specific organization or church. You can be a theist an not religious but if you are a specific theist, that is, belief and worship of a specific deity and accept certain claims in a specific holy book, then you are probably religious.
> 
> Babs is an example of a theist that is possibly not religious. However, if I'm not mistaken, you have referred to specifics in the Christian bible and speak of Jesus Christ, which makes you a Christian and that is a religion.
> ...



My definition of Religion is a false title page on a book littered with lies and misdeeds.
Thats why i will not apply myself to these "labels" and just say im a man on a search for the truth in this crazy fucking world. I really dont get peoples criticisms where there shouldnt be any. Let people believe what they want and just think theyre wrong. It wont hurt you to just sit there and rant, why the long paragraphs. Trying to deface God everywhere you go? Do you really have some kind of agenda or you just hate christians? Wow, i tried passing the peace pipe but here we go again... Btw you may think you're smart and you probably are, but is what i want you to remember me by...
View attachment 1010413


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Think about it TR, nobody is oppressing atheists? I'd totally argue with that statement. Atheists are oppressed all over the world in many different ways. Some places even execute you for being an atheist. Where I live people STILL give me weird looks when they find out I'm an atheist. Like it's so shocking or something! It carries a stigma. Not that I'm complaining about it really, I think it's just made me become a better person in a lot of ways. Talking to theists about religion over the years has taught me how to have patience and I've figured out better ways of communicating what I'm trying to say without bringing hostility into it. I've been at it for the better part of 4 years now, you know how many rational, level headed theists I've come across?... 1. So the problem is coming from the both sides, I'm sure you can agree on that.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 24, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Think about it TR, nobody is oppressing atheists? I'd totally argue with that statement. Atheists are oppressed all over the world in many different ways. Some places even execute you for being an atheist. Where I live people STILL give me weird looks when they find out I'm an atheist. Like it's so shocking or something! It carries a stigma. Not that I'm complaining about it really, I think it's just made me become a better person in a lot of ways. Talking to theists about religion over the years has taught me how to have patience and I've figured out better ways of communicating what I'm trying to say without bringing hostility into it. I've been at it for the better part of 4 years now, you know how many rational, level headed theists I've come across?... 1. So the problem is coming from the both sides, I'm sure you can agree on that.


I know 2...


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 24, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Right on! Diesel would cry if he found out what happened to his invention!!! His engine design was ENGINEERED TO ACCEPT MANY DIFFERENT TYPES OF FUEL!!! It is the perfect engine design for integrating renewable fuels into the economy, IMHO.


 hell yea. if we had a better diesel car platform it would make things a lot easier. i think audi (or bmw possibly both) has a new car out that diesel powered and get like 40 mpg. and thats not hybrid either (i dont think). hybrids really arent the answer either, because what are you gonna do with that big lead acid or nimh battery, whatever they use, when it goes bad? landfill? more pollution?
and for the religion thing. some people see the inconsistencies of the whole thing. thats when they go the mystical route. but who cares, we could all be wrong for all we know.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> hell yea. if we had a better diesel car platform it would make things a lot easier. i think audi (or bmw possibly both) has a new car out that diesel powered and get like 40 mpg. and thats not hybrid either (i dont think). hybrids really arent the answer either, because what are you gonna do with that big lead acid or nimh battery, whatever they use, when it goes bad? landfill? more pollution?
> and for the religion thing. some people see the inconsistencies of the whole thing. thats when they go the mystical route. but who cares, we could all be wrong for all we know.


[youtube]d7ZZAfZnvog[/youtube]

There's a reason we're still sucking on big oils tit.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 24, 2010)

holy SHIZA. ive seen others like that, but 100 miles on 4 oz's, thats dope. too bad the military has their dirty fingers in it. now it'll be 50 years before we see or hear something like this again.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> holy SHIZA. ive seen others like that, but 100 miles on 4 oz's, thats dope. too bad the military has their dirty fingers in it. now it'll be 50 years before we see or hear something like this again.


They just cover the shit up if it's something useful that competes with the current super corporations that produce energy. It's bullshit. People think this shit doesn't even happen.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jun 24, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> But I did notice that atheism is quite heavily characterized by anti-god activism and the ones I've talked to seem to be pretty reactive to the manifestation of someone with faith in something that can't be mastered by rationalism.


I realize that mindphuk already gave a good response to this, but wanted to add: When was the last time you had atheists knocking on your door to try to convince you that they have the right answers? Have you heard of groups of atheist missionaries constantly going out to other countries to show others the errors of their ways? Sure, some atheists are activist in their beliefs, but they don't hold a candle to the bullying that christians do to get their shit out there.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 24, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> I realize that mindphuk already gave a good response to this, but wanted to add: When was the last time you had atheists knocking on your door to try to convince you that they have the right answers? Have you heard of groups of atheist missionaries constantly going out to other countries to show others the errors of their ways? Sure, some atheists are activist in their beliefs, but they don't hold a candle to the bullying that christians do to get their shit out there.


Yea, and its so messed up. When the Jehovah's witnesses come to my house, ill tell them im Wicka and see their reactions lol


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> My definition of Religion is a false title page on a book littered with lies and misdeeds.


That's a definition? 


> Thats why i will not apply myself to these "labels" and just say im a man on a search for the truth in this crazy fucking world.


Oh, you're one of thooose people. Whether you apply a label to yourself is irrelevant to whether or not you are actually religious or not. Just saying you're not because you don't like the label is intellectually dishonest. 


> I really dont get peoples criticisms where there shouldnt be any. Let people believe what they want and just think theyre wrong. It wont hurt you to just sit there and rant, why the long paragraphs. Trying to deface God everywhere you go?


It must have been so long you didn't read it? I'm not defacing god anywhere. Do you deface Santa everywhere you go because of your lack of belief in him? 

I have no beef with people that want to worship a god. I do have a problem with misinformation and distortion about the sciences, especially biology but I will defend the scientific process and attempt to counter disinformation when I see it.


> Do you really have some kind of agenda or you just hate christians?


 I do the same thing when it comes to any pseudoscience, not just religion. 



> Wow, i tried passing the peace pipe but here we go again...


My post was non-confrontational. I was just attempting to point out that you may have a mistaken idea of what entails religion. Many people think that only organized religious groups is religion. However, if you believe in the deification of Jesus, believe the stories that he came back from the dead after rotting in his tomb for 3 days, then you are Christian in all senses and realities whether you like that "label" or not. Claiming you aren't religious obfuscates the issue.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jun 24, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> That's a definition?
> Oh, you're one of thooose people. Whether you apply a label to yourself is irrelevant to whether or not you are actually religious or not. Just saying you're not because you don't like the label is intellectually dishonest.
> It must have been so long you didn't read it? I'm not defacing god anywhere. Do you deface Santa everywhere you go because of your lack of belief in him?
> 
> ...


You really stick a definition to every word dont you? Alright science guy, keep that latest edition of Websters in your pocket, never know when you're gonna need it lol


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 24, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> You really stick a definition to every word dont you? Alright science guy, keep that latest edition of Websters in your pocket, never know when you're gonna need it lol


 No, you're right. Words are meaningless. You should have the right to make any word mean what you think it should.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 24, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> No, you're right. Words are meaningless. You should have the right to make any word mean what you think it should.


Elephant rock velocity hypochondriac atom key peanut!


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 25, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]d7ZZAfZnvog[/youtube]
> 
> There's a reason we're still sucking on big oils tit.


That video is very misleading at best, that's no new legitimate energy source. Lets say the process they claim to work does in fact work, they're still feeding 220v and over what did they say 5kw to "convert the water" before it can be burned as a fuel.

That means you'd need a gasoline generator the size of car engine burning more fuel than direct driving the car in order to convert the water to propel the vehicle with the main engine.

There is that thing in physics where you don't get back more energy than you put in... Some kind of law thing... The same one used to debunk every other free energy bullshit claim applies to this one. Nothing is free.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 25, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> That video is very misleading at best, that's no new legitimate energy source. Lets say the process they claim to work does in fact work, they're still feeding 220v and over what did they say 5kw to "convert the water" before it can be burned as a fuel.
> 
> That means you'd need a gasoline generator the size of car engine burning more fuel than direct driving the car in order to convert the water to propel the vehicle with the main engine.
> 
> There is that thing in physics where you don't get back more energy than you put in... Some kind of law thing... The same one used to debunk every other free energy bullshit claim applies to this one. Nothing is free.


IMHO, a Diesel platform would be best to START weening us off of fossil fuels. This engine can burn fuel from MANY renewable sources...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 25, 2010)

Hydrogen generators are old school. I do see a SLIGHT increase in mileage on converted vehicles. HOWEVER, the load placed on the alternator kills them rather quickly...I've replaced alternators, batteries, wiring Etc. The bottom line is we need to COMMIT to renewable energy and when it is REQUIRED, prices will drop substantially...


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 25, 2010)

we could have warehouses or skyscrapers where all they do is grow bio diesel. not competing with food, and it would be controlled environments. legalize the jane and you get an all in one package. that makes too much sense tho. california should just stand up give the fed the bird and lead the nation. ahh wheres the south when you need em.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 25, 2010)

Ever heard of John Hitchenson and Zero point energy, google him, also tesla had built a device that has the ability to power things without cables, he did it for the army back in the day, (i wanna say phillip morris, but I don't think it was him, Ill find out), put a kibosh on the project because it was basically free energy and there was no way to charge and make money from it........fuckers.....but the technology has been round a while, the have just done a great job suppressing in...you should search both these guys, there's tons of info, and many other guys too......this is actually a small religious community in Euroupe who have been living with a free energy machine for the past 20 to 30 years......i'll try to find it and link it!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 25, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> we could have warehouses or skyscrapers where all they do is grow bio diesel. not competing with food, and it would be controlled environments. legalize the jane and you get an all in one package. that makes too much sense tho. california should just stand up give the fed the bird and lead the nation. ahh wheres the south when you need em.


The problem is industry is 10 years behind technology...Someone needs to figure out a way to make it possible (More corporate loans that people hate) for industries to switch over.

EXAMPLE:
The timber industry has billions invested in helicopters and loaders and cranes, Etc. Who is going to pay for them to sell all their holdings at used prices for equipment which is close to USELESS, and by NEW land, NEW machines, NEW specialists to come in and train everyone?

I'm not making excuses, but these things MUST happen or Industry will always "Go with what they know".

Just look at the Automotive Industry after California instigated "On Board Diagnostics"...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 25, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Ever heard of John Hitchenson and Zero point energy, google him, also tesla had built a device that has the ability to power things without cables, he did it for the army back in the day, (i wanna say phillip morris, but I don't think it was him, Ill find out), put a kibosh on the project because it was basically free energy and there was no way to charge and make money from it........fuckers.....but the technology has been round a while, the have just done a great job suppressing in...you should search both these guys, there's tons of info, and many other guys too......this is actually a small religious community in Euroupe who have been living with a free energy machine for the past 20 to 30 years......i'll try to find it and link it!


His ideas are considered less than, well, fact...

I would like to see more Piezoelectric Crystal utilization...


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 25, 2010)

yes I agree......but I think Hutchinson's stuff is less than fact only because our understanding of science can't clearly explain what is happening in his experiments, but to his credit, he has worked with the US and Canadian government at the highest levels, his works were classified and surppressed by both governments and now he is working with the Japanese Government.....so if all wasn't true, I don't think he would be working.....even if there is a grain of truth in what he is doing, that is absolutely amazing.


afrawfraw said:


> His ideas are considered less than, well, fact...
> 
> I would like to see more Piezoelectric Crystal utilization...


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 25, 2010)

If my floors had Piezoelectric Crystals, I wouldn't have a power bill. My kids could light up the whole block!


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 25, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> yes I agree......but I think Hutchinson's stuff is less than fact only because our understanding of science can't clearly explain what is happening in his experiments, but to his credit, he has worked with the US and Canadian government at the highest levels, his works were classified and surppressed by both governments and now he is working with the Japanese Government.....so if all wasn't true, I don't think he would be working.....even if there is a grain of truth in what he is doing, that is absolutely amazing.


I didn't say he was worthless...


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL naw man I didn't mean that.......just sayin is all! But ya man checked the crystal thing, thats crazy!!......you know what I personally thought, that the next new storage medium is going to be crystals, they are so dense and can store crazy amounts if information, and would write from the center out so you wouldn't have to worry about data loss, kinda like those little carvings inside a chunk of acrylic, i dunno, just stoned, but I could see it happenin!


afrawfraw said:


> I didn't say he was worthless...


----------



## alex420cali (Jun 26, 2010)

put it this way ppl. WE WILL ALL DIE!!! THEN WE SHALL KNOW THE TRUTH!!!

God does exist and the entire world knows it.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 26, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> put it this way ppl. WE WILL ALL DIE!!! THEN WE SHALL KNOW THE TRUTH!!!
> 
> God does exist and the entire world knows it.


Whole world, huh? Then perhaps you can put to rest a disagreement which has killed millions...WHO's WORSHIPING THE RIGHT GOD?

Let everyone know so the people who are worshiping the wrong deities can stop wasting their time.


----------



## undertheice (Jun 26, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Whole world, huh? Then perhaps you can put to rest a disagreement which has killed millions...WHO's WORSHIPING THE RIGHT GOD?
> Let everyone know so the people who are worshiping the wrong deities can stop wasting their time.


sorry folks, the mormons are right and the rest of you are damned.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh...no.......... Lol


----------



## undertheice (Jun 26, 2010)

you'd better run out and pick up those magical undies right now. maybe engage in a little polygamy as well, just to assure your place in paradise.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 26, 2010)

ya I call em my tighty whities, make me look bigger, magically... and sorry I don't know much about geometry..... every time I burn im in paradise, or look at my grow so im all that good in that sense, when i die, just return me back to mother earth so I can return my share of the cycle, I think that is the best anyone can do....


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 27, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> ya I call em my tighty whities, make me look bigger, magically... and sorry I don't know much about geometry..... every time I burn im in paradise, or look at my grow so im all that good in that sense, when i die, just return me back to mother earth so I can return my share of the cycle, I think that is the best anyone can do....


Sadly, I am NOT OMRI Listed...::


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 27, 2010)

k now i feel dumb lol whats OMRI?


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 27, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> k now i feel dumb lol whats OMRI?


http://www.omri.org/

Any materials wishing to be certified organic must receive said status through OMRI...


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 28, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> Then who created that "Creator"?


 exactly...


----------



## Namsan (Jun 29, 2010)

Who cares? Enjoy what u have now


----------



## bajafox (Jun 30, 2010)

Crazy religious people, lol

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_ts2936


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 30, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Crazy religious people, lol
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_ts2936



What sweet irony that is, and the believers never even get it... I'm starting to think they never learned what that word means...

"One Nation, Indivisible" (for the 4th of July celebration) to "One Nation, under God, Indivisible" ... these fuckin' tools don't even realize their retarded faith is DIVIDING Americans... 

Fuck, that's some serious stupidity... 

 
I'm erecting a sign that says "If there is no God, this sign will be vandalized" - and let the magic happen all by itself because I know that's actually how stupid some Christians are...


----------



## bajafox (Jun 30, 2010)

No worries, God will forgive them for vandalizing private property, it's all in the name of the Lord, lol


----------



## afrawfraw (Jun 30, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What sweet irony that is, and the believers never even get it... I'm starting to think they never learned what that word means...
> 
> "One Nation, Indivisible" (for the 4th of July celebration) to "One Nation, under God, Indivisible" ... these fuckin' tools don't even realize their retarded faith is DIVIDING Americans...
> 
> ...


Or reserve a seat at a Religious Benefit Banquet under, "GOD + 1 Trillion Guests" or "GOD and son Management"


----------



## Turning brown into green (Jun 30, 2010)

what is ??
sorry dude i'm new to this site and was pretty baked when I made that remark, it had something to do with a comment that was on the first page of this thread, but I don't remember now.


----------



## AfricanGrey (Jul 1, 2010)

The majority of the United States does not believe in evolution. The majority of the United States claims that dinosaur bones were placed under the soil as a test to Christian faith. The majority of the United States are effing backass idiots. hahahah this post made me laugh out loud hard. Sorry but Religion is nothing more than a means to control the masses by fear mongering. Every religion out there claims if you do not believe in us then you will have a horrible or non-existent after life. The best way to choose a religion is to pick up a Dungeons and Dragons 20 sided dice and roll on it. Seems you are screwed if you land on the wrong number though. I will quote WarGames "The only winning move is not to play."


----------



## stonedroach (Jul 2, 2010)

alex420cali said:


> put it this way ppl. WE WILL ALL DIE!!! THEN WE SHALL KNOW THE TRUTH!!!
> 
> God does exist and the entire world knows it.


 When we die we will not be knowing anything because will be fuckin dead! Buddhists don't believe in god, 92% of leading scientists don't believe in god and I'm an Atheist and I sure as fuck don't believe in any gods.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 2, 2010)

If any person, in any religion, can give me one good reason, supported by viable FACTS, to believe in their "God", I will get down on my knees, pray to your god and suck your cock afterwards, cuz that shit ain't never gonna happen...all you religious fanatics believe in your gods out of fear...fear of what will happen when we die...I believe our minds will either be trapped in purgatory, forever fueled by our imaginations, or that we will only exist in the memories of those who know us...whether I'm right or wrong...death is inevitable, and we should all just embrace it as a part of life...as the only thing guaranteed in life...


SLB


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jul 2, 2010)

Technically your wrong again. Death is not an inevitability, what you so naively refer to death is merely the cessation of a discernible entity, everything that was keeping the entity together still exists. The subjective death can never be proven or disprove because all YOU have is YOUR past, the idea of death is just the perceived ending of ones bodies ceasing self motivated movement.

You can never know the truth until YOU die.

So as many have said already, its all in the now. Now is the only guarantee, you are the only guarantee.

Peace


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 2, 2010)

im surprised this is still goin strong!!

anyone heard from haze recently, F'in tool

someone the other day said i had to believe in god to be an atheist, i told him i believed that he believed that there was a god and reserve my right not to believe in anything supernatural or occult. he got red in the face and walked away! i think it was haze lol


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Technically your wrong again. Death is not an inevitability, what you so naively refer to death is merely the cessation of a discernible entity, everything that was keeping the entity together still exists. The subjective death can never be proven or disprove because all YOU have is YOUR past, the idea of death is just the perceived ending of ones bodies ceasing self motivated movement.
> 
> You can never know the truth until YOU die.
> 
> ...


excellent philosophy mr.kush, i cannot argue with your logic even though it does not reflect my own.


----------



## Keenly2 (Jul 2, 2010)

as far as im concerned, death is the end of life

if your not alive your dead


I.E. michael jackson is dead, as he is no longer alive


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 2, 2010)

are elvis and 2pac dead though? like MJ they have been coming out with more hits and selling more records since they went into the ground. i guess your definition of "dead" can be subjective


----------



## Keenly2 (Jul 2, 2010)

no, your splitting hairs


death does not mean you cease to exist and all memory of you if wiped from everyone on the planet

dead means his heart is no longer beating, he no longer breathes, the activity in his brain is gone, the blood no longer flows, the life has left his body


just because some one died does not mean that their memory can not continue on


their body however, can not


death is indeed inevitable, but one can still be immortal even in death


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 2, 2010)

DEATH means your fucked and there is not going to be a reach around!!!


----------



## the seedman (Jul 3, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> If any person, in any religion, can give me one good reason, supported by viable FACTS, to believe in their "God", I will get down on my knees, pray to your god and suck your cock afterwards, cuz that shit ain't never gonna happen...all you religious fanatics believe in your gods out of fear...fear of what will happen when we die...I believe our minds will either be trapped in purgatory, forever fueled by our imaginations, or that we will only exist in the memories of those who know us...whether I'm right or wrong...death is inevitable, and we should all just embrace it as a part of life...as the only thing guaranteed in life...
> 
> 
> SLB


right on slb, all these religous fucks run their whole life in fear of god watching them, and push there pathetic outdated veiws on the whole world, if your smart you tell them to piss off, unfortunately, some people are stupid enough to believe the hype


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jul 3, 2010)

No but see the fallacy in your posts. You cannot prove death, just like you can't prove god, just like you can't disprove solipsism/cartesian duality. Its all unknowable, only speculation exists. The only thing that proves that something exists is that you are aware, whatever you is.

Peace


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 4, 2010)

All these "religious fucks" are the very ones shutting the fuck up so you atheists can rant ad nauseam regarding our stupidity.....---matters not when any single 'supposedly religious person' conveys it has more to do with the spirit and little if anything to do with organized religion. 
Seriously people, can you not find a better cause to expend your energies upon?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 4, 2010)

I can't belive this thread is still alive and everybody still bitching, lets just agree to disagree, FACK......no body knows, nobody will know, why worry about it, just live your live using your moral compass and you should be fine, religious or not, I can't believe this is still of all this talk about whos right and whos wrong and if theres a god and all this shit, when our planets obviously getting trashed by man, god?????, lets get home under control first! agnostically yours!


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 5, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> I can't belive this thread is still alive and everybody still bitching, lets just agree to disagree, FACK......no body knows, nobody will know, why worry about it, just live your live using your moral compass and you should be fine, religious or not, I can't believe this is still of all this talk about whos right and whos wrong and if theres a god and all this shit, when our planets obviously getting trashed by man, god?????, lets get home under control first! agnostically yours!


 EXACTLY!!! Preach on legalizeitcanada! haha


SLB


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 5, 2010)

If only Morals had a "True North"...


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 5, 2010)

_"And God spoke all these words, saying: 'I am the LORD your God_ 

ONE: '_You shall have no other gods before Me._' 

TWO: '_You shall not make for yourself a carved image--any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth._' 

THREE: '_You shall not take the name of the LORD your God in vain._' 

FOUR: '_Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy._' 

FIVE: '_Honor your father and your mother._' 

SIX: '_You shall not murder._' 

SEVEN: '_You shall not commit adultery._' 

EIGHT: '_You shall not steal._' 

NINE: '_You shall not bear false witness against your neighbor._' 

TEN: '_You shall not covet your neighbor's house; you shall not covet your neighbor's wife, nor his male servant, nor his female servant, nor his ox, nor his donkey, nor anything that is your neighbor's._'

*These commandments cover a lot of ground. No Christian dictates that you must adhere, "or else." (Save the goofy you-tube erratic freak, TY )*

*Atheist or believer, it is safe to assume that we all agree stealing is wrong.*

*Let's begin with briefly addressing each.....*
*1) Don't let your arrogance surpass knowledge---simple translation.*
*2) Place no absolute faith in that which is only seen with the eye...basically allowing arrogance to take grasp as "surpassed knowledge."*
*3) Do not have the raw audacity to DAMN what you DO NOT KNOW....e.g....as "fact."*
*4) Whether this implies an actual reckoning with "fellow believers" or a simple gesture of personally acknowledging something MUCH GREATER than you........take the time to implore for a greater awakening---than that of what man offers you as reasonable and whole, for no such thing exists without the acknowledgement of His essence of Being.*
*5) Regardless of circumstances, utilize your knowledge to subject efforts---whether futile or fruitful, to convey PROPERLY a higher purpose for "what is."...or "what should be."*
*6) .....redundant.*
*7) Don't cheat on your significant other. Where is the beauty of relations when we disguise our incessant need to fornicate with every whore we can easily ascertain?*
* ....also redundant.*
*9) DO NOT LIE.......is this not a reputable and noteworthy characteristic for any single person to possess? After all, do not lies only lead to more lies, and thus further havoc?*
*10) Desire leads to jealousy and jealousy to anger---and anger to destruction. Why not rely solely on HIM?*
*God wishes only for an abundance in your life.*

*How hard is it to simply quit making yourself your own god?*
*...rhetorical question.*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *These commandments cover a lot of ground. No Christian dictates that you must adhere, "or else." (Save the goofy you-tube erratic freak, TY )*
> 
> *Atheist or believer, it is safe to assume that we all agree stealing is wrong.*
> 
> ...


1. Placed as number one for one reason, to ensure the sheep don't stray too far from the flock. 



Babs34 said:


> TWO: '_You shall not make for yourself a carved image--any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth._'
> *2) Place no absolute faith in that which is only seen with the eye...basically allowing arrogance to take grasp as "surpassed knowledge."*


How is it arrogant to demand proof of a claim, any claim? It's arrogant _to you_ because you see it as questioning God. But to an atheist, God doesn't exist, so it is not arrogant _in our minds_, it's simply questioning the claim, not the one _making _the claim. To believers, God is unquestionable, so it's easy to see why you view it as arrogant. You think we think we're more right about existence than your God.

2. But again, this commandment was written to keep the sheep in line. No other symbols or statues to represent a *competitor*. 



Babs34 said:


> THREE: '_You shall not take the name of the LORD your God in vain._'
> *3) Do not have the raw audacity to DAMN what you DO NOT KNOW....e.g....as "fact."*


3. If God, the creator of the heavens and the Earth, the entire observable universe is hung up on taking his name in vain, then doesn't that in itself prove this being you worship is not perfect? Would a perfect being get upset about being called a name by something as insignificant (in the grand scheme of things) as a human being? Think about it.



Babs34 said:


> FOUR: '_Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy._'
> *4) Whether this implies an actual reckoning with "fellow believers" or a simple gesture of personally acknowledging something MUCH GREATER than you........take the time to implore for a greater awakening---than that of what man offers you as reasonable and whole, for no such thing exists without the acknowledgement of His essence of Being.*


4. What about all those things you're not allowed to do on the Sabbath?


Get to the rest tomorrow..


----------



## dickdasterdly666 (Jul 6, 2010)

LOOL this is still going on, wooof, good thing i dropped out time ago.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 6, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1. Placed as number one for one reason, to ensure the sheep don't stray too far from the flock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Seriously.....please do NOT get to the rest. *

Every time I see that green lil P, followed by breaking down and responding to each line......I know you are in argue mode.
That was merely my response to "if only morals had a true north" statement.

Still to this day, I can't see why you are so determined to make it your goal in life to dispel the myth of God. If you don't believe such a thing/entity exists.......fine, so be it. There is no reason for you to take it past that point. No person is going to tie you down and demand you adhere to their beliefs.

I only cited the ten commandments from my fleeting perspective. Don't attempt to make anything more out of this.

As for the statement," ensuring sheep don't go too astray from the flock"...what of it? As an individual, you have the choice to "stray" bascially wherever you wish to. Is not society evidence of that? 
2. But again, this commandment was written to keep the sheep in line. No other symbols or statues to represent a *competitor*. 
Good vs. Evil........no shame in not wanting that competition in my life.

According _to you, _number three is a hang up via God for a simple "name." Sorry, it goes much deeper than that.

4. What about all those things you're not allowed to do on the Sabbath?
What of them? I've only said countless times now that I do not take the Bible as the hand-written word of God.

Why would you take such great offense to the commandments?


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 6, 2010)

[youtube]pFzlX9X3E18[/youtube]


----------



## GermanFarmer (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha. Religious debates never go anywhere, it never ends. Thats why this post is still up. The thing is that human society is and always has been evolving and realising more and more facts about life and the universe. 
A few hundred years ago we believed that the earth was flat, eventually we discovered that we were wrong. The same will eventually be true for religion. One day, long after our generation, there will be some kind of proof that there is in fact no god. There is no such proof at this point in time but one day religion is bound to be proven as a false concept. 

Just remember that "one day" is very far away and that no side will be proven correct in our lifetimes. This is why we must just put aside our differences and get along. 

Im 100%, no doubt atheist but under no circumstances do i want to be labelled. I live in South Africa where labels were coldly used under Apartheid, i know how negatively these labels like black and white or atheist and christian can affect society. Piece and unity are the only ingredients for longterm success with society's problems. As people who know the true blessing that canabis is, it is our problem that this awesom plant is still ilegal, i mean WTF, a plant that isnt legal? What are these people smoking???? LOL. So come on gents and gentle gals. Lets make a POSITIVE change as humanity, together.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 6, 2010)

dickdasterdly666 said:


> LOOL this is still going on, wooof, good thing i dropped out time ago.


I know right?! But hey, if it helps even one person find the truth... then at least theres a point to all this.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 6, 2010)

Every living thing on the planet will know what the truth is eventually.........to bad that they just wont be living anymore when the DO!!


TrippyReefer said:


> I know rig'tht?! But hey, if it helps even one person find the truth... then at least theres a point to all this.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2010)

I've been totally civil with you Babs. I'm not trying to argue, simply asking questions. 



Babs34 said:


> Still to this day, I can't see why you are so determined to make it your goal in life to dispel the myth of God. If you don't believe such a thing/entity exists.......fine, so be it. There is no reason for you to take it past that point. No person is going to tie you down and demand you adhere to their beliefs.


I'm not really worried about somebody demanding I believe in some god. That's not realistic, I just don't see it as happening. Western society and our laws and freedoms won't allow for it. 

The issue is how this stuff influences people. That's always been my problem with it. What it does to peoples minds and how that in turn affects the decisions they make and conclusions they come to, and how. Can you really blame me for questioning the system that's essentially shaped our culture and just about everything we know on a day to day basis? 
 


Babs34 said:


> I only cited the ten commandments from my fleeting perspective. Don't attempt to make anything more out of this.


OK, I won't. I appreciate your perspective. I just always thought the commandments could be better, and if that was true then how could they be perfect? If they weren't perfect, why would God choose them? If I could come up with more moral commandments for humanity myself, what does that say about God? And as you said yourself, a few of them are a little redundant. 
 


Babs34 said:


> As for the statement," ensuring sheep don't go too astray from the flock"...what of it? As an individual, you have the choice to "stray" bascially wherever you wish to. Is not society evidence of that?


It's always bothered me and interested me in a weird kind of way how organized religions keep people in line and under control. The tactics used, the fear tactics and subconscious psychological influences. I see people quote Bible verses all the time, a pastor friend on Facebook particularly, whose always quoting verses to justify why we shouldn't vote for the Democrat, or why homosexuals are immoral, all kinds of stuff. He'll give some story, list the verse, then give his own advice on "what the Christian thing to do" would be. 



Babs34 said:


> Good vs. Evil........no shame in not wanting that competition in my life.


It's a competition between other religions. 



Babs34 said:


> According _to you, _number three is a hang up via God for a simple "name." Sorry, it goes much deeper than that.


What do you mean?



Babs34 said:


> Why would you take such great offense to the commandments?


I don't. I just don't believe people should be living their lives based on them. It's dangerous for society.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not really worried about somebody demanding I believe in some god. That's not realistic, I just don't see it as happening. Western society and our laws and freedoms won't allow for it.

They won't? One only need to look at what is happening with Arizona having the audacity to enforce already existing law to know this is bogus rationalization. 

The issue is how this stuff influences people. That's always been my problem with it. What it does to peoples minds and how that in turn affects the decisions they make and conclusions they come to, and how. Can you really blame me for questioning the system that's essentially shaped our culture and just about everything we know on a day to day basis? 


On the contrary, I don't blame you for questioning so much as not embarking upon the right line of questioning. You have conformed your opinion of the average believer to be that of an insane person in clinical terms...such absurdity, but not at all uncommon. "Religion" or thereof "lack of" will provide for one a complete oblivion, and even at times a deviant abstract, while there are the opposed who will naturally and honestly perceive natural occurrences. It's all about balance and the ability to be resourceful in perceiving contrast. This has nothing to do with quotient in intelligence, as measured by man "naturally."

What has "shaped our system as you know it" Padawan is the innate desire of man to be his own ruler.....to the point of self-destruction and even worse, the destruction of peace on any realm of remote possibility. Take away the history of religion and very little changes. Resorting to a blame game serves as no value in ascertaining peace.


If they weren't perfect, why would God choose them? If I could come up with more moral commandments for humanity myself, what does that say about God? And as you said yourself, a few of them are a little redundant. 


The Bible, with all of its fallacies, puts forth a history of events as proclaimed by men, yes....men, who claim to have been touched by the word of God. Many had wonderful intentions, but because they were also touched by the competitor, the true essence was often thwarted. Even the Bible proclaims this as so. Place a group of any individuals in ANY day and age and this will ALWAYS be the case.

It's always bothered me and interested me in a weird kind of way how organized religions keep people in line and under control. The tactics used, the fear tactics and subconscious psychological influences. I see people quote Bible verses all the time, a pastor friend on Facebook particularly, whose always quoting verses to justify why we shouldn't vote for the Democrat, or why homosexuals are immoral, all kinds of stuff. He'll give some story, list the verse, then give his own advice on "what the Christian thing to do" would be. 

See, this is kind of funny to me......because on the one hand, I follow your take, yet on the other........I LMAO. I had nothing but nuns for teachers many years. I attended church six out of seven days of the week. A daily course of 'religion' to top it off, and you know......I no more had belief in God than the next. In fact, once I turned 13, I adamantly rejected "the church" and God altogether. I REFUSED to attend church from that day forward!!! It was not until the age of 19 that I was moved to actually QUESTION.
You have to be very careful in making any direct assessment on behalf of God. This is where all too many preachers and clergy members *so miserably fail.*



It's a competition between other religions. 

It is very much a competition... between Good and Evil. No "religion" is an absolute, yet all are direct comparisons to be ever so carefully observed. There is no way after having taken deep introspection with them all, that any soul, or any scientist, can defy the history that has placed us here with these world events as they now exist. To deny the relevance is arrogant ignorance.

Mankind is belligerent by nature under any label. Why analyze it under the sanctity of religion alone? 
*Life is as good as you and those around you allow it to be.*​


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 7, 2010)

Each generation, more and more people are choosing Science over Religion. 6% of people 61+, 9% of people ages 42-60, 14% of people ages 23-41, and 19% of people ages 18-22 checked the atheist/agnostic box.



GermanFarmer said:


> Haha. Religious debates never go anywhere, it never ends. Thats why this post is still up. The thing is that human society is and always has been evolving and realising more and more facts about life and the universe.
> A few hundred years ago we believed that the earth was flat, eventually we discovered that we were wrong. The same will eventually be true for religion. One day, long after our generation, there will be some kind of proof that there is in fact no god. There is no such proof at this point in time but one day religion is bound to be proven as a false concept.
> 
> Just remember that "one day" is very far away and that no side will be proven correct in our lifetimes. This is why we must just put aside our differences and get along.
> ...


As USUAL, the General Population is SLOWLY catching up with science...We knew A LONG TIME AGO that we were NOT the center of the universe, the world was ROUND, and we were moving around in cycles with other planets! 

A skeptic -- someone who needs more proof before accepting such an important idea -- might protest that a sphere is not the only shape which casts a circular or round shadow. And she would be right. For instance, a quarter is certainly not spherical, but if held in the right way, casts a circular shadow. How then can we convince her? The Earth's shadow on the Moon as it enters or leaves a lunar eclipse is circular regardless from where it is viewed; whether from Canada or Australia. Only a sphere casts a circular shadow when viewed from any direction. A quarter when tilted or turned on its side has a distinctly non-spherical shadow. Try it some time.

This was observed and recorded around 1000 BCE, about 2500 years BEFORE Ferdinand Magellan sailed in 1519 from Spain.

I agree with the positive vibe deal. And we ARE changing things for Cannabis, in areas of maximum positivity... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legality_of_cannabis_by_country


----------



## the seedman (Jul 8, 2010)

if god was real he's let us down for to long, also why is god a he, only females can produce life, a far more plauseable god to believe in, is mother nature, many tribes worship the land, perhaps if we blew up all the radicall nut job christans, and prayed to mother earth, we might still have a plannet to pass on to our children in a hundred years, instead of the waterless war filled plannet they will recieve at that time...... christan fucks go to hell... (not you legalize it canada)


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 8, 2010)

yea religion is causing nothing but problems now adays... especially in the middle east. and the only reason the US is there is because of the oil. the gov doesnt care about the fighting they just want a piece of the black gold.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 8, 2010)

I think a lot of you forget just how powerful the opium trade still is and how much funding the govn'ts recieve from it.......understandable......the agreements are hundreds of years old, but if you do a bit of research on it you will find it is a very important reason why things are the way they are.....its not just oil is all im sayin...we already have the technology to get off oil, we had it in the 30's, if anybody cares to learn more on that google Tesla Free Energy Documentary......there is a really good Docu on it!.........


bud nugbong said:


> yea religion is causing nothing but problems nowadays... especially in the middle east. and the only reason the US is there is because of the oil. the gov doesnt care about the fighting they just want a piece of the black gold.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jul 8, 2010)

...fellow athiest, watch this......absolutely hilarious!!!! ...and typical.

[youtube]JJxCFa8YmbQ[/youtube]


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jul 8, 2010)

...another one.

[youtube]9xeM45sDPjs&feature[/youtube]


----------



## the seedman (Jul 8, 2010)

bud nugbong said:


> yea religion is causing nothing but problems now adays... especially in the middle east. and the only reason the US is there is because of the oil. the gov doesnt care about the fighting they just want a piece of the black gold.


true, but its my view as an ex serviceman that used to put his life on the line for our government, that all wars are pointless propaganda, selfindulgent, money laundering, corrupt affairs with only one true motivation and that is to increase the self importance of a few fat cat beurocrats and to extend the life of their political parties, at the detriment to the whole country if not the world, and for what these useless fucks have no problem sending our youth to war, because they have no fear of going to war them selves


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 8, 2010)

yea the US is like that motherfucker who walks around buzzded up with his chest puffed out talkin shit, and as soon as somebody calls him out hes fuckin swingin. 

and as seedman said it is always "pointless propiganda"... im 75% sure sep. 11th could have been prevented because the gov knew about that shit before it was going to happen.(look the shit up) but they did nothing about it just so they would have a reason to actually go to war. its sad but true. and if you look at the start of any other war its been a "misunderstanding" or a bullshit reason. i know this isnt about religion but i feel like venting about the bullshit going on in the world now adays. 

and as far as religion goes i feel like its for ppl who cant get through life on thier own. they need a crutch to stand on and the idea of god/heaven does it for them. but if only they could belive in peace without trying to convert other people, or tell other people thier wrong the shit could happen in peace.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 8, 2010)

bud nugbong said:


> yea the US is like that motherfucker who walks around buzzded up with his chest puffed out talkin shit, and as soon as somebody calls him out hes fuckin swingin.
> 
> and as seedman said it is always "pointless propiganda"... im 75% sure sep. 11th could have been prevented because the gov knew about that shit before it was going to happen.(look the shit up) but they did nothing about it just so they would have a reason to actually go to war. its sad but true. and if you look at the start of any other war its been a "misunderstanding" or a bullshit reason. i know this isnt about religion but i feel like venting about the bullshit going on in the world now adays.
> 
> and as far as religion goes i feel like its for ppl who cant get through life on thier own. they need a crutch to stand on and the idea of god/heaven does it for them. but if only they could belive in peace without trying to convert other people, or tell other people thier wrong the shit could happen in peace.


 
yes i kind of whent off topic, but but imo behind every political party, is a crowd of mental christians promising votes to that party, and oh yes how many times have you heard a president or government leaders, pray to almighty god for safe return of service men and success in a particular conflict. when we all know those gutless polititians hardly ever go to church???

oh and budnugbong your right about everything except one thing, theres no 75% sure they are 100% responsible for causing this current war and thats not an oppinion its fact

and when they've had a little turn at fucking up the country, and get replaced by another bunch of anal retards, they hand over the reigns to someone else that rips off the tax payer and sends the healthy and young to die at war. fuckin great plan vote obama he's different hopefully he can save us.......wrong

see if private enterprise ran the government they'd do what they always do hire a buch of accountants to do the math, figure out their wasting heaps of money, and sack or lets use another word that sounds better retrench all the public servants about to earn long service save million of dollars give them selves a pay rise and the rip off continues,


fuck and they call me a criminal because after nearly 10 years of service i left the military after my back was twisted and fucked up for all time, and after i had my first cone, grew some weed, that makes me a criminal????? what the fuck


ps. also we've all seen enough rambo movies to know that if the US wants someone dead they just send in a small team of highly trained specialist personell to deal with the problem not thousands of 18 year olds with their whole life a head of them


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 9, 2010)

i dont think we're only over there for the oil. whats really behind it all is eventual control of the world. iran feels we're dictating the world (which we are) and feels threatened period (notice how iraq and afghanistan are on either side of iran?) if iran was positioning themselves in canada and mexico, and had sound nuclear capabilities, what would we do?


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 10, 2010)

So many angry comments...
Why does it matter what someone believes in?
My family and I are Atheist.
Getting pissed off and preaching about god isn't going to make anyone change their religion lol.
I just don't see why it matters.
Why can't we all just get along and form a big circle?


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 10, 2010)

You know, I have no problem with individuals and their faith but I do care about the attack on science that many religious believe their faith requires. I also feel bad for the people that are misled. I met a quite intelligent fundamentalist on another forum. He always appeared quite rational and logical in other areas of his life when seeing him debate on secular topics. He maintained in the literal creation story due to his strict interpretation of scripture. He had many of the common misconceptions about evolution that are spread through the fundie sites and he admitted that he never studied it beyond a basic high school text treatment of it as part of biology. Long discussions with me and others on this epic Creationism/Evolution thread led him to do his own research and actually read links and books not merely search for pre-made, unsound fundie rebuttals to anything on talkorigins.org and books like The Blind Watchmaker and the worst offenders -- fails regarding _Origin of Species_ itself. 
Reading the material for himself and not relying on others to interpret for him opened his eyes and he has since admitted that evolution by natural selection and common ancestry have extraordinary evidence and he is convinced and understands that we are apes ourselves and that man descended from a common ancestor we share with chimps and other modern primates. He still believes that God gave us souls and some special time that makes us humans but I still take it as a win for science. He has co to peace with himself in his requirement to re-examine the Genesis story as metaphor and poetry. 

My point is that I think there are good reasons to debate some time. Many theists hold that their own rational and reasonable arguments can persuade others. Many have cited C.S Lewis _Mere Christianity_ a means to convert atheists.


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 10, 2010)

some of you may have seen this and it may have been posted again but here it is
[youtube]LACyLTsH4ac[/youtube]
this is just down right insane and i fear for these kids.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 10, 2010)

Just like the drug war, the religious one's will never end


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 10, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> some of you may have seen this and it may have been posted again but here it is
> [youtube]LACyLTsH4ac[/youtube]
> this is just down right insane and i fear for these kids.


 

This is disturbing to say the least. 
I really enjoyed the holy water from the Nestle bottle. 

Thanks for that.


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 10, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Just like the drug war, the religious one's will never end


That's so true.
War &greed is what makes &breaks our society...
&No matter how much time passes;
You'll always see cracks in the motherfucker.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 10, 2010)

and all of a sudden she breedin......LOL too funny!!



trichlone fiend said:


> ...fellow athiest, watch this......absolutely hilarious!!!! ...and typical.
> 
> [youtube]JJxCFa8YmbQ[/youtube]


----------



## kamonra (Jul 10, 2010)

i am not an atheist : but the big bang was the creator .... which transformed itself into many gods ... suns and planets ... whcih those gods mated to create biological life us ....... so we are all a part of the supreme being ... life with life within life .... just as your body house many different life forms or organisms to keep your whole body working .... well the sund and planets are the same organism that keep the supreme being going ,,...


----------



## the seedman (Jul 11, 2010)

kamonra said:


> i am not an atheist : but the big bang was the creator .... which transformed itself into many gods ... suns and planets ... whcih those gods mated to create biological life us ....... so we are all a part of the supreme being ... life with life within life .... just as your body house many different life forms or organisms to keep your whole body working .... well the sund and planets are the same organism that keep the supreme being going ,,...


you must have some top shelf weed to believe that, can i have some?????


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2010)

ImStoned4Real said:


> 420HAZE420 your a homo bitch. you act like you know everything but your reall just one more worthess peice of shit your going to die and then rot in the ground. there is no god and if you do beleive that some magical being created the universe and eath, you are one ignorant stupid son of a bitch. IF GOD IS REAL WHERES THE PROOF JACKASS?


... 194 pages and you think _that'll _get you an answer???


----------



## the seedman (Jul 11, 2010)

ImStoned4Real said:


> just letting him know he is a homo that missed a stage of human evelution.


now thats funny, it take a real dry sense of humour to make the seedman crack a smile, 10 points stoned 4 real


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 11, 2010)

the seedman said:


> you must have some top shelf weed to believe that, can i have some?????


I don't know, I sort of like that that explanation. Makes sense to me... guess I have some top shelf weed too. 

_i am not an atheist : but the big bang was the creator .... which transformed itself into many gods ... suns and planets ... whcih those gods mated to create biological life us ....... so we are all a part of the supreme being ... life with life within life .... just as your body house many different life forms or organisms to keep your whole body working .... well the sund and planets are the same organism that keep the supreme being going ,,...
_


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 11, 2010)

I really wish believers wouldnt make themselves look like idiots lol but i believe every person on this earth feels something deep or lack of something deep and only God can fill that feeling... and yes, its a feeling... not a big sign in front of you confirming the existence of God. I feel God working in people when i see love.. and compassion and caring and even in a smile. I see satan working in people who hate.. and sin and start shit and talk shit and it really stinks spiritually... Even if you dont believe in God, at least dont let evil run your life because you'll be fueling the fire that can destroy you one day. Peace and love guys, i wish you the best


----------



## kamonra (Jul 11, 2010)

only life can create life .. no nonlife can create life only life .. therefore the bigbang had to be a life form which transformed into the different life forms .. this also supports energy can not be created or destroyed ... thus the bigbang was not a creation but a life form always been in existence just transforming itself into the differents forms we see to day .... oh if you dont believe the sun and planets are life .. then what could they be ... they created life .. so they must be life only life can create life ..... also name a life form that exist with out the earth or the sun ... or star and planet .... also every life form has some type of life with in it .. then it is only concievable to believe we are within some larger life ... also a math principle " before you can add something there must be at least one..." so all these lifes that you add up had to be from some one source ..." so if that one source can not be created or destroyed then it must be the supreme life that always was, always hasbeen, and always will be .... so i conclude the mathematical equation for a life is = infinity/one ... infinity is that one source and 1 is your soul or energy source as it approaches infinty.... like limit process.... we raise our souls as high as we can to reach infinity....it is like jesus , budha, and all the other great lives ...their equation for hypothetical purposes may be infinity/100 or 1000 or whatever it is ... the point is our goal is to raise our energy signature as close to infinity as possible .. through love ,.. and the law of hurt (hurt no one) because we are all part of the same body .. so hurting you really hurts me ....,.. the law of hurt is actually the only law that should exist .. the one law, from the one life, from the one source, ......"THE SUPREME BEING" THE SUPREME BEING IS SPLITTING ITSELF IN TWO LIKE A SINGLE CELL MOLECULE .. TO MAKE A COMPANION AS GREAT AS IT .... BUT IT MUST SEND ITS ENERGY THROUGH ALL EXPIRIENCES AGAINS ... SO WE ALL WILL EXPIRIENCE ALL, GOODS, ALL EVILS, ALL SICKNESS.... THE SUPREME HAS DONE ALL,, SO THROUGH THIS PROCESS OF EVOLUTION WE GO THROUGH LIFE AFTER LIFE TO EXPIRIENCE ALL THAT THERE IS SO IN THE END THERE WILL BE TWO COMPANION SIGULARITIES ... LIKE BEFORE THE BIGBANG.....PURE MASCULINE AND FEMININE ENERGY SOURCES..... THE SUPREME BEING IS MAKING A MATE OUT OF ITSELF..... THATS IS WHY ALL ANIMALS HAVE A STRUGGLE WHEN IT COMES TO MALE AND FEMALE COEXISTING..... ITS THE PROCESS OF LEARNING ALL THERE IS TO KNOW ABOUT LIFE AND A MATE TO MAKE THE PERFECT MATE OR REPLICA SORTOFF... ITS VERY COMPLICATED TO UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2010)

kamonra said:


> only life can create life .. no nonlife can create life only life ..


I'd like to see you prove that.


----------



## kamonra (Jul 11, 2010)

there have been many expiriments to try an produce life out of nothing... the closest they have come is the production of amino acids .. but they used water and hydrogen to do this which is elements the sun cooks up to produce life......

lets look at this logically. The egyptians believed in the sun god Ra , well .. the Sun and the earth are living life forms... 
only life can create life ...a rock can not create life .. a piece of metal can not create life... only a form of life can create life... then the earth which creates life must in fact be a life form.. it can not be non life because a non life form can not create life.. that bag of water you were born in ...inside your moms wound .. well the earth's ocean is that same bag of water which life is born out of ... science has proven life came out of the ocean first.... The sun .. science has proven that the earth and the planets were made from the gases of the sun ... The sun create the life of the earth... therefore the sun has to be a life form .. it can not be a non life form.... also .. when life eats foods .. that food was some sort of life form at some point... so if the plant life on earth uses the sun for food the the sun must be some life form... also the plankton of the ocean feeds off the sun light...... Also life forms who was made from the sun eminates light just like the sun .. go see yourself in infared vision you will see the heat of your body eminating the same colors of the sun also the earth inner and outer cores resembles the sun /.. actually looking like a sun itself underneath the earths core. also if we are life then something had to create us...that was a life form .....The sun is not the supreme being but it is a god .. and it is our father and it is our king of this solar system .. all the stars of the night sky are gods and fathers and kings of their respective solar systems.....think about how the sun's rays reach out and touch all of its children .. but we can never touch the sun..... all the religions of the world fight over their god .. but every last one of them needs the sun and should give praise for the sun takes not one day off .. to make sure its children is warm and has food.


----------



## kamonra (Jul 11, 2010)

besides .. humans are to minute to prove the grand scale .. only evidence will be found... the evidence piles up but proof to some is actually seeing, hearing and touching all at the same time , if not they will pass it off as some phenomenon??/


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 11, 2010)

kamonra said:


> there have been many expiriments to try an produce life out of nothing... the closest they have come is the production of amino acids .. but they used water and hydrogen to do this which is elements the sun cooks up to produce life......
> 
> lets look at this logically. The sun is not the supreme being but it is a god .. and it is our father and it is our king of this solar system .. all the stars of the night sky are gods and fathers and kings of their respective solar systems.....


I fail to understand your logic, or your logic fails.

WE have created life, in bacterial form. We used elements because ALL life is comprised of basic elements.

POST of the year for starting out saying logically and finishing with star gods, fathers and kings...ROCK ON!!


----------



## Milwaukee Buds (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## kamonra (Jul 11, 2010)

only life can create life ... we are life forms arent we ... even artificiall life was created by a life form .....


----------



## the seedman (Jul 11, 2010)

some people think if they type a long winded explanation, on here that it proves something the only thing it proves is...
(they like the sound of there own rantings and ravings) 

and that some how they've, proved the existance of a creator. poppy cock, most christians i know dont even believe in dinosours, saying cave men and dinosours didnt exist, as it dont fit in to bible teachings, and that scientist are making shit up,, f#$king christian retards

i'm not hate full towards christians, i just wish they'd wake up, and pull their heads outa the clouds


----------



## kamonra (Jul 11, 2010)

the seedman said:


> some people think if they type a long winded explanation, on here that it proves something the only thing it proves is...
> (they like the sound of there own rantings and ravings)
> 
> and that some how they've, proved the existance of a creator. poppy cock, most christians i know dont even believe in dinosours, saying cave men and dinosours didnt exist, as it dont fit in to bible teachings, and that scientist are making shit up,, f#$king christian retards
> ...


 christian religion is based on the suns movement through the twelve zodiacs ....


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 11, 2010)

Are you assigning intelligence to a huge, spinning ball of hot gas and nuclear reactions?


----------



## bluunttoface (Jul 11, 2010)

kamonra said:


> The sun is not the supreme being but it is a god .. and it is our father and it is our king of this solar system .. all the stars of the night sky are gods and fathers and kings of their respective solar systems.....think about how the sun's rays reach out and touch all of its children .. but we can never touch the sun..... all the religions of the world fight over their god .. but every last one of them needs the sun and should give praise for the sun takes not one day off .. to make sure its children is warm and has food.


hmm the sun is pretty sweet and I am very thankful for it but not sure IT would really appreciate the praise. Def props to it tho. Now praising the one who sustains the moving order of the Universe (GOD) and put the sun there, making life possible to begin and continue life, who also demands to be worshipped...now HE deserves some praise.

I really like your philosophies though theyre very interesting! The planets and their incredible properties definitely put me in awe as well!

Also I'm finding this forum very favorable to the atheists but personally I am a Christian and a lot of the put downs just arent legitimate. If it was that simple I would probably be on the other side because I rely on reason heavily and seek only the purest truth. I honestly believe that for a 6000 year old book the Bible is pretty darn on point (kinda like my dubs...1.0  ) and lines up very well with science despite the majority view. Be open minded and listen to a couple Christian philosophers and teachers. If anyone is interested "Chuck Missler" goes really deep into the issues. I find the incredible line of prophesies being fulfilled absolutely incredible, even to this day. If it is written, it HAS/WILL happen, just as the bible says.

God bless. peace and love. and please dont hate...just sharing my thoughts with yall


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 11, 2010)

bluunttoface said:


> hmm the sun is pretty sweet and I am very thankful for it but not sure IT would really appreciate the praise. Def props to it tho. Now praising the one who sustains the moving order of the Universe (GOD) and put the sun there, making life possible to begin and continue life, who also demands to be worshipped...now HE deserves some praise.
> 
> I really like your philosophies though theyre very interesting! The planets and their incredible properties definitely put me in awe as well!
> 
> Also I'm finding this forum very favorable to the atheists but personally I am a Christian and a lot of the put downs just arent legitimate. If it was that simple I would probably be on the other side because I rely on reason heavily and seek only the purest truth. I honestly believe that for a 6000 year old book the Bible is pretty darn on point (kinda like my dubs...1.0  ) and lines up very well with science despite the majority view. Be open minded and listen to a couple Christian philosophers and teachers. If anyone is interested "Chuck Missler" goes really deep into the issues. I find the incredible line of prophesies being fulfilled absolutely incredible, even to this day. If it is written, it HAS/WILL happen, just as the bible says.


 See, science cannot make any claims about the non-existence of deities but as evidenced by your post, it doesn't end there. Religious people including Christians make claims like this all of the time. It is these claims that can be tested and always fall short of what the believers seem to say. 
The bible is exactly what it seems, a book written by men during the bronze age. There is nothing in that book that lines up well enough with science that would imply knowledge unobtainable during that time period. You can take Chuck Missler and his stupid jars of peanut butter and believe his rubbish or you can learn some science.


Oh, BTW, I don't hate you or any other believer. I do hate the misrepresentations of what science is and says.


----------



## bluunttoface (Jul 11, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> See, science cannot make any claims about the non-existence of deities but as evidenced by your post, it doesn't end there. Religious people including Christians make claims like this all of the time. It is these claims that can be tested and always fall short of what the believers seem to say.
> The bible is exactly what it seems, a book written by men during the bronze age. There is nothing in that book that lines up well enough with science that would imply knowledge unobtainable during that time period. You can take Chuck Missler and his stupid jars of peanut butter and believe his rubbish or you can learn some science.



hmm...i'm no expert so i will try to answer through reason, with no prejudice. and I understand this a lot of this is metaphysical which is why one may be skeptical but that is not a reason to be close minded.

Ok it has been proven that there as many as 9 dimensions. We can only experience 4...length, width, height, and time. There have been several instances of documented extra-dimensional beings coming into our existence. These "space ships" MUST be massless due to their speeds of 20,000 mph and incredible stops and right angle turns. They are also known to materialize and dematerialize in front of witnesses. This has been confirmed by radar and video. Mass cannot do this, proving these are extra-dimensional. Therefore "deities" we cannot comprehend due to our lack of senses do exist. And Im not talking about aliens here I do not whatsoever believe in those there is 0 proof. 

Time is a PHYSICAL property. God is outside of space and time, and I believe this is demonstrated by our creator leaving his fingerprints (the Bible) behind, through foretelling the future before it happens. There were 365 prophesies JUST surrounding Jesus. Hundreds of other predictions. Let's explore this interesting one from thousands of years before Jesus ...

Isaiah 53: 3 He was despised and rejected by men, 
a man of sorrows, and familiar with suffering. 
Like one from whom men hide their faces 
he was despised, and we esteemed him not. 
4 Surely he took up our infirmities 
and carried our sorrows, 
yet we considered him stricken by God, 
smitten by him, and afflicted. 
5 But he was pierced for our transgressions, 
he was crushed for our iniquities; 
the punishment that brought us peace was upon him, 
and by his wounds we are healed. 
6 We all, like sheep, have gone astray, 
each of us has turned to his own way; 
and the LORD has laid on him 
the iniquity of us all. 
7 He was oppressed and afflicted, 
yet he did not open his mouth; 
he was led like a lamb to the slaughter, 
and as a sheep before her shearers is silent, 
so he did not open his mouth. 
8 By oppression [a] and judgment he was taken away. 
And who can speak of his descendants? 
For he was cut off from the land of the living; 
for the transgression of my people he was stricken. [b] 
9 He was assigned a grave with the wicked, 
and with the rich in his death, 
though he had done no violence, 
nor was any deceit in his mouth. 
10 Yet it was the LORD's will to crush him and cause him to suffer, 
and though the LORD makes [c] his life a guilt offering, 
he will see his offspring and prolong his days, 
and the will of the LORD will prosper in his hand. 
11 After the suffering of his soul, 
he will see the light of life [d] and be satisfied [e] ; 
by his knowledge [f] my righteous servant will justify many, 
and he will bear their iniquities. 

Sounds a lot like Jesus. There is ONE example, i just copied that from the NIV Bible.

Now what I find interesting is there are soooo many more prophesies from sooo long ago that have no reason at all for happening. There are more predictions about the end times than there is of Jesus's stories while here on Earth. Example, the fall of the Temple, the extinction and rebirth of Israel, and manyyyy many more which I absolute cannot believe to be simply chance.

I have a lot more to say but dont want to hog the forum but it looks like its too late for that haha of course I respect all oppositions but I just ask you to truly think about it and meditate on it before hardening your minds.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 11, 2010)

bluunttoface said:


> hmm...i'm no expert so i will try to answer through reason, with no prejudice. and I understand this a lot of this is metaphysical which is why one may be skeptical but that is not a reason to be close minded.
> 
> Ok it has been proven that there as many as 9 dimensions. We can only experience 4...length, width, height, and time. There have been several instances of documented extra-dimensional beings coming into our existence. These "space ships" MUST be massless due to their speeds of 20,000 mph and incredible stops and right angle turns. They are also known to materialize and dematerialize in front of witnesses. This has been confirmed by radar and video. Mass cannot do this, proving these are extra-dimensional. Therefore "deities" we cannot comprehend due to our lack of senses do exist. And Im not talking about aliens here I do not whatsoever believe in those there is 0 proof.
> 
> ...


 I'll play.
No, 9 dimensions is not proven, as nothing in science is proven. String theory however is still at the level of hypothesis. We do not have evidence from particle accelerators or anywhere else for that matter. Besides, these extra dimensions are small, too small for us to see, so how would we see extradimensional "beings?" You also seem to take the idea that UFOs are ships and that speeds have been recorded and that these sightings are not natural. 

Isaiah 53. There is some resemblance to the Jesus story but the Jews never even considered it a messianic prophecy, probably because it is a poem about the people Israel. Funny that Jesus fulfilled virtually none of the Jewish prophecies (oh, those will come during his do-over second coming....) but his followers have to attribute a non-prophecy to him and then claim fulfilled.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 11, 2010)

bluunttoface said:


> Hundreds of other predictions. Let's explore this interesting one from thousands of years before Jesus ...
> 
> Isaiah 53: 3
> 
> Sounds a lot like Jesus. There is ONE example, i just copied that from the NIV Bible.


Before there even was a bible or any of these 'prophecies', people were worshiping a son of god, with twelve disciples, born in a manger of a virgin mother, sacrificed/crucified, etc.. The christians blatantly stole other peoples myths, changed a few names and details, and claimed it as their own. Do a google search for parallels between mithra and jesus. The whole jesus mythology is totally unoriginal. Not prophecy, plagiarism.


----------



## bluunttoface (Jul 11, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I'll play.
> No, 9 dimensions is not proven, as nothing in science is proven. String theory however is still at the level of hypothesis. We do not have evidence from particle accelerators or anywhere else for that matter. Besides, these extra dimensions are small, too small for us to see, so how would we see extradimensional "beings?" You also seem to take the idea that UFOs are ships and that speeds have been recorded and that these sightings are not natural.
> 
> Isaiah 53. There is some resemblance to the Jesus story but the Jews never even considered it a messianic prophecy, probably because it is a poem about the people Israel. Funny that Jesus fulfilled virtually none of the Jewish prophecies (oh, those will come during his do-over second coming....) but his followers have to attribute a non-prophecy to him and then claim fulfilled.


No I dont believe UFOs are ships I have no idea what they are. And obv its not an exact speed but an example an estimate to show our sciences laws being defied. But tell me how you would explain this. especially the ability to materialize and dematerialize.

And I didnt know about that with the Jews not considering it prophecy but just because they interpreted it wrong doesnt mean they are right! According to my religions point of view they didn't even accept their God when he came to earth! Jesus. lol It is written and it looks pretty darn parallel to me!




Leothwyn said:


> Before there even was a bible or any of these 'prophecies', people were worshiping a son of god, with twelve disciples, born in a manger of a virgin mother, sacrificed/crucified, etc.. The christians blatantly stole other peoples myths, changed a few names and details, and claimed it as their own. Do a google search for parallels between mithra and jesus. The whole jesus mythology is totally unoriginal. Not prophecy, plagiarism.


Yes this is true that the Mithraism religion held common beliefs but you need to explain the big picture. The Mithraism religion was a mystery religion with roots in the Hindu Vedas religion around 200 BC. It was a pagan religion much like other competing pagan religions. At its origins, only initiates were taught the foundations of its beliefs. Owing to the cult's secrecy, we possess almost no literary evidence about the beliefs of Mithraism. The few texts that do refer to the cult come not from Mithraic devotees themselves, but rather from outsiders such as early Church fathers, who mentioned Mithraism in order to attack it. Mithraism peaked in around 200 AD, and THEY most likely adopted the vastly expanding Christian religions views in order to get followers. Not the other way around.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 12, 2010)

i wish christians had a video recorder to film their non stop dribble, perhaps if they heard how stupid they sound they might give it a rest, or think about what comes out of their cake hole, before sounding like a the idiots they are.

and again if any one on here that is a christian thinks this is a one sided thread, in favour of the athiests, then, i'll have to repeat myself by saying if you believe in god, then dont smoke weed, its against your own religon. and you should sell all your assets, and go preaching because thats in your bible too

i thought so your still here, well shut up about god, roll a joint and keep your assets, and put your bible in the bottom draw


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 12, 2010)

OK... prophecies.

What makes a prophecy so special? 

There really is no such thing as a "prophecy" the way you believe it to be. Think about it for a second. Someone says something, or writes it down hundreds or even thousands of years before it happens... Then it happens! OK, that _sounds_ kind of special on the surface, I'll give you that, but take it a little bit further... What if someone wrote an article about the next Super Bowl, which teams were playing, and who won and lost, say the guy even got as detailed as describing some of the plays the teams used during the game! Then come Feb 2011, both teams the guy picked are in it, and the one he chose to win won, got the score right and everything! They ran two or three plays exactly as he called, *before* the game ever even took place! - is that a fulfilled prophecy? Is that guy who wrote that article God? Of course not right? It's all just coincidence and he happened to get extremely lucky. It's not impossible. 

That's just *one way* a "prophecy" could be fulfilled...

What about if I wrote something down, say I had a little bit of a cult following during my lifetime, then I die and the cult carries the message forward... Fast forward a few more years and they all do something I said they would. Is that a prophecy fulfilled? How? I wrote it down, then years later, after these people had read what I had written, they decided to make it happen..


Someone explain to me how "prophecies" work, I'm just not getting it...


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 12, 2010)

bluunttoface said:


> No I dont believe UFOs are ships I have no idea what they are. And obv its not an exact speed but an example an estimate to show our sciences laws being defied. But tell me how you would explain this. especially the ability to materialize and dematerialize.
> 
> And I didnt know about that with the Jews not considering it prophecy but just because they interpreted it wrong doesnt mean they are right! According to my religions point of view they didn't even accept their God when he came to earth! Jesus. lol It is written and it looks pretty darn parallel to me!


No scientific laws are being violated. Whether you accept they are ships or not, you seem to accept that UFOs are real and do the things people claim, without proper evidence. 

As for Isaiah, now you claim that the very people that decided to include that passage in their holy book didn't know what it was? ROFL!
I didn't know Jesus was stricken from God. It also says he did not open his mouth yet preaching is what he was known for. 
What about the line, " And who can speak of his descendants?" He didn't have any unless you believe the Da Vinci Code stuff. 
There are many reasons to accept the Jewish interpretation, not the least of which is that this passage conflicts with the image of every other prophecy that was considered messianic.


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Jul 12, 2010)

*These are popular* with Atheists


[youtube]BNf-P_5u_Hw[/youtube]


[youtube]qc-mrJf45Hg[/youtube]


[youtube]IjAegPhQOUg[/youtube]


----------



## kamonra (Jul 12, 2010)

yes ... here's a link in which the sun saved us all from coment mcknaught distruction a few years ago ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic12iASAsFk
this shows evidence of intelligence ... also the bible (?) says the earth will be destroyed by fire?? well in 2012 scientist expect the greaters solar flares ever... not that i believe the bible but it is stolen knowledge the romans/greeks got from egypt....so some of the stuff has some validity.,..


----------



## kamonra (Jul 12, 2010)

yes i am ...do you really believe that the cooking of hydrogen to make helium ... which makes all other elements to make us is a mere accident ? thats illogical ... the sun is the great chef ......, heres a link that shows the sun saving us all from distruction a few years ago ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic12iASAsFk


----------



## kamonra (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic12iASAsFk the sun saved us


----------



## kamonra (Jul 12, 2010)

afrawfraw said:


> Are you assigning intelligence to a huge, spinning ball of hot gas and nuclear reactions?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic12iASAsFk
this links shows the sun intelligently saving us all from destruction


----------



## kamonra (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic12iASAsFk
this links shows the sun intelligently saving us all from destruction ALSO ANOTHER LINK THATS SHOWS WHERE CHRITIANS STOLE THEIR RELIGION : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLSe9z8yQ90&feature=related


----------



## kamonra (Jul 12, 2010)

TH SUN GOD RA ;;;; SAVES US ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic12iASAsFk


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 12, 2010)

wow that brain washing stuff on page 193 is reaaaallly fucked up. i always wonderd how people now adays could grow up in this world and still belive in something like god. shit is out of line if you ask me. what kind of parent would do that to thier kid. let them make up thier own mind about what they belive. 

and i wonder how much that camp is making off of that? this whole god thing is big buisness.


----------



## Leothwyn (Jul 12, 2010)

kamonra said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic12iASAsFk
> this links shows the sun intelligently saving us all from destruction


Interesting conspiracy theory. The internet makes it easy for crap like this to thrive. Space.com has a different explanation: 
http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/comet_conspiracy_030228.html
(Basically, the comet wasn't a threat to us in the first place - it's small, and never came close to earth. The sun didn't even need to save us.)

Here's a little bit from that page:

_[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Internet accounts of a comet, supposedly bigger than Jupiter and possibly bearing down on Earth, have concerned citizens e-mailing astronomers and journalists worldwide asking if the end is finally nigh. True to form, the rumors also include allegations of a cover-up by NASA. 
Scientists say there is absolutely no danger and call the suggestions of cover-up false and even silly.
The inaccurate portrayals on various Internet sites range from suggestions that the comet's electromagnetic field will drastically alter Earth's weather in coming days to even wilder notions that it is not a comet but instead the long-missing and hypothetical "Planet X." In some accounts the object is destined to fulfill dire Biblical prophecy. 
The rumors are all based on a comet called NEAT, discovered late last year and imaged in mid-February by the SOHO spacecraft, which is operated jointly by NASA and the European Space Agency. 

...

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]In fact NEAT turned out to be slightly disappointing, after some astronomers had speculated it might become bright enough to astound nighttime skywatchers and possibly even be visible during the day. Instead, few casual backyard stargazers even noticed the comet's passage.
"The orbit of NEAT is pretty well understood, and it's on its way out, not in," said Philip Plait, an astronomer at Sonoma State University in California who writes about misinformation in astronomy in an effort to set records straight. "The orbit of the comet doesn't bring it any closer to us than 120 million kilometers [75 million miles], and that was two months ago. So there's nothing to worry about."
[/FONT]

_ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]_"The actual comet itself, the chunk of rock and ice, is only a few miles across," he said. "What we see in the [SOHO] images is the cloud of gas surrounding the nucleus, evaporated off the surface by the heat of the Sun. That cloud is huge, but the comet itself is tiny."


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]The accusations of cover-up result, in part, from a few alleged missing images, or images that NASA tampered with, in the series snapped over few days by SOHO (Solar and Heliospheric Observatory).
Plait called the tampering suggestion silly.
Bernhard Fleck, a SOHO project scientist, said it is common for delays to occur in posting images to the SOHO Web site, primarily because the public release of the large number of photos is done without funding and on a mostly voluntary basis. He said a heavy snowstorm in the Washington, D.C. area on the days of NEAT's closest approach to the Sun prevented most scientists from getting to the office and processing the images.
_ 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 12, 2010)

The whole religious coincidence with Astrology kinda makes sense. It hasnt been around since the dawn of civilization because its BS, but because its a universal truth. Obviously we dont have the right answer, maybe we never will in this life... but that doesnt mean we have to abandon all efforts to seek God. If he truly did not exist, there would be no pattern. There would be no design. There would be no single consciousness that we share as human beings. Maybe theres intelligent life in the Universe, but would that disclaim the existence of God, or would it strengthen it? Maybe one day we could visit them, our friends of the exponentially expansive Universe. Maybe 7 days is metaphorical for 7 billion years? Maybe Dinosaurs roamed the Earth before and even in the time of man? Maybe God is Omnipotent and lets evil invade us, so that we can fight it and be stronger for it. Maybe we as people have seen this coming all along, but will fight to the end holding onto beliefs that are shared among us but perverted so much and disputed so mercilessly that some choose to abandon this quest alltogether. Im holding all this kinda as a question, because thats really all we can make it. A question that we are striving to answer. One that science has unraveled to a certain extent, but will always present a question that will be up to humanity to decide and to make a choice on upon. Where did we come from? What is our purpose on this Earth? Is life really just a coincidence or is there a plan for us? Is the feeling of meaningless coming from our inability to understand? Can we put aside all of our differences and come together as humanity and find the truth? Will we let ourselves fall victim to lies and brainwashing?
I certainly hope i do not, im just looking for the answers and where i believe there is truth, i will try to expand on it.

Btw, ive been around religious brainwashing all my life and it has a lot of things that make me feel sick to the deepest part of my soul. Ive even been to those bible camps and i found like-minded people there who didnt mind toking around the corner. They too believed in God but didnt follow the brainwashed masses.. I look forward to future camps because im bringing brownies too lol I got something to say.. Just do what you gotta do, and seek the truth, cuz itll set you free. If you're strong, you wont ignore your spirit. I truly feel sorry for the people who believe religious nonsense, but that cant be God.. call it what you will, but evil exists too. Neutrality is not a position you can stand on. It is just the fine line that separates the light and the darkness. The question is... what position will you take.
The one that will answer your every question? or the one that will keep you in darkness? Will humanity choose to flourish in brilliance? or degrade in blindness?

Sorry if this is a lot of reading, but i had some time to write and seeing how this is a popular, yet controversial and unliked topic, i wanted to share some thoughts with you guys. No matter what kind of things i read and hear, it all kind of strengthens my beliefs and i know BS when it comes. Many of you skeptics are obviously smart and i would love to philosophize and toke with you guys. Its just Athiesm takes a lot of belief to believe lacks a certain side of us that is obviously there but is ignored and understandingly so. We are not Gods, but we can be so much more than what we are now. Please keep an open mind and share your thoughts, i would love to hear from you guys.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 12, 2010)

bluunttoface said:


> Be open minded and listen to a couple Christian philosophers and teachers.





TrippyReefer said:


> Please keep an open mind and share your thoughts, i would love to hear from you guys.


I just had to post a response to this idea about being open minded. I get tired of people that believe in woo woo accusing skeptics of not having an open mind.

[youtube]T69TOuqaqXI[/youtube]


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 12, 2010)

What about the GOD penicillin? it saves us all the time?

Is Cannabis a god? What about water?

FAIL.


----------



## Keenly2 (Jul 12, 2010)

wow talk about spam


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 12, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I just had to post a response to this idea about being open minded. I get tired of people that believe in woo woo accusing skeptics of not having an open mind.
> 
> [youtube]T69TOuqaqXI[/youtube]


I didnt accuse anyone of anything...
You get tired of people that believe in woo woo?? What is this "woo woo"?
Do you educate yourself by reading anti-religious websites and watching youtube videos?
Just give up...


----------



## bluunttoface (Jul 12, 2010)

haha mindphuk man you gotta light one and give it a rest man. I think all your 1000 posts are in this thread lol nonetheless it appears you are very well educated it appears you strongly believe in the information u are conveying, and although we are clearly on far opposite sides of the line of scrimmage you are not makin it personal which i respect. so love to u brotha. ill leave it at that. 

buttttt



the seedman said:


> i wish christians had a video recorder to film their non stop dribble, perhaps if they heard how stupid they sound they might give it a rest, or think about what comes out of their cake hole, before sounding like a the idiots they are.
> 
> and again if any one on here that is a christian thinks this is a one sided thread, in favour of the athiests, then, i'll have to repeat myself by saying if you believe in god, then dont smoke weed, its against your own religon. and you should sell all your assets, and go preaching because thats in your bible too
> 
> i thought so your still here, well shut up about god, roll a joint and keep your assets, and put your bible in the bottom draw


now semen u can go phuck yourself piece of shit. what i giant doucher. way to make it personal. i strongly believe many religions are phony, but im not gonna go attack them like that. grow up. 

and i mean 0 disrespect to the RIU community...i just felt that was necessary


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 13, 2010)

bluunttoface said:


> haha mindphuk man you gotta light one and give it a rest man. I think all your 1000 posts are in this thread lol nonetheless it appears you are very well educated it appears you strongly believe in the information u are conveying, and although we are clearly on far opposite sides of the line of scrimmage you are not makin it personal which i respect. so love to u brotha. ill leave it at that.


Peace back at ya!

buuuttt


TrippyReefer said:


> Do you educate yourself by reading anti-religious websites and watching youtube videos?
> Just give up...


Come back when you are able to actually respond to a post sometime without making a personal attack. 
Some people here would do themselves some good learning by watching youtube videos... BTW, So now a video about open-mindedness is anti-religious? I guess that goes along with what has been said here all along, religion needs to stifle free thought. An open mind is anathema to religion. 

Why should I 'give it up?' I'm here educating people, what the fuck are you doing?




TrippyReefer said:


> I didnt accuse anyone of anything...


And I didn't accuse you of anything. What's your point?



> You get tired of people that believe in woo woo?? What is this "woo woo"?


Google is your friend.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 13, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Peace back at ya!
> 
> buuuttt
> Come back when you are able to actually respond to a post sometime without making a personal attack.
> Some people here would do themselves some good learning by watching youtube videos... BTW, So now a video about open-mindedness is anti-religious? I guess that goes along with what has been said here all along, religion needs to stifle free thought. An open mind is anathema to religion.


-I didnt say that specific video was anti-religious... but im sure you posted plenty and that doesnt bother me



mindphuk said:


> Why should I 'give it up?' I'm here educating people, what the fuck are you doing?


-I think you can bring other people to atheism as well, but i dont really care what you do anymore... do whatever it is you gotta do



mindphuk said:


> And I didn't accuse you of anything. What's your point?


-My point is you thought i was accusing you of closed-mindedness... which i wasnt... so dont jump to conclusions



mindphuk said:


> Google is your friend.


Well, much of the world uses google... so yes, it is my friend

Man, i spent a good amount of minutes trying not to make it personal. If you read my posts, i try not to fight anyone... but you have a clever comeback to anyone who says anything slightly wrong. I agree with bluunttoface...
Allright man, ill give it a rest... So you are fully convinced God doesnt exist, congratulations man.. have a good life


----------



## Black Thumb (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont want to argue religion, its pointless, but i do have an opinion.

My opinion in a short version is religion is bred into the young and they accept it and thats the end of it.
The problem for me is when i see others who are religious and chastizing others for not believing. Same thing applies to a uneducated non religious person chastizing a religious person.

Most religious people have never read there cannon all the way through , if they have read it, they read it in pre ordained orders suggested by the church.
Those who have read it barely have any grasp of what they are reading, most need the red letter bibles to translate for them and even the red letter bibles dont explain the history and mentality of the time, so they still have no grasp of the story on a whole.

The problem with 99% of religious people is they have no idea of the history of the material they call holy.
If they could grasp the whole cannon and its history including the books that never made it into the cannon ( man made decisions on how the bible would be put together) they would have a better view.

Think about it, back then the new testament books where written several decades ( Maybe even a century) after jesus died. The majority of the population could not read or write. 
If they could read books, books where more expensive then valued trade.
So people would listen and tell stories and stories would change and monks or other scholars who could actually write where writing down verbal stories, not eye witnessed facts! We can show this by simple history checking.


If they could see how certain books and scriptures where removed to better suit the needs of the people in power at the time and if you could grasp the entire religious agenda and disect the flaws within and without you would have a better idea of religion.

The problem i notice with religion is you always need to ask someone else about question you dont understand or are not covered in the bible, most cases they make something up to sound good, as children we have all experienced this.

I highly doubt anyone who is religious these days, picks up a bible without being told about god and just believes. Thats the whole reason why your churches are on a mission to spread the gospel.

Heres the short, religion cannot erase facts and history and in this day and age its so much easier to access the facts and the history so there is no denying what really happened in the BIG picture.

Its not a battle of science and god that will open the eyes.
Its a simple step of looking at history, fact checking and understanding what was going on that will diminish the credibility of the cannon.


So thats just my opinion, i wont be back to look for responses of how i am wrong or how my grammar and spelling suck, yata yata i just wanted to say something i have learned and share for others to maybe learn something.

Take care.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 13, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> -I didnt say that specific video was anti-religious... but im sure you posted plenty and that doesnt bother me


You implied I read anti-religious websites and youtube videos right after I posted a youtube video. You do the math....




> -I think you can bring other people to atheism as well, but i dont really care what you do anymore... do whatever it is you gotta do


As I have said numerous times, I could care less what people believe about a god, my goal is to protect and defend science from the frequent inaccuracies perpetuated by the religious and pseudoscience crowd. 



> -My point is you thought i was accusing you of closed-mindedness... which i wasnt... so dont jump to conclusions


Now you know what I'm thinking? Want to take that act on the road? 
I never said you accused me of being closed minded. I made a specific statement about how people misuse and misapply the term open-minded. The video explains it well. Did you bother to watch it?



> Man, i spent a good amount of minutes trying not to make it personal. If you read my posts, i try not to fight anyone... but you have a clever comeback to anyone who says anything slightly wrong. I agree with bluunttoface...
> Allright man, ill give it a rest... So you are fully convinced God doesnt exist, congratulations man.. have a good life


Dude, YOU made it personal, not me. Here, I'll quote it again so you can understand. 


> Do you educate yourself by reading anti-religious websites and watching youtube videos?
> Just give up...



Why are you acting so fucking sensitive to my posts? I made no personal attacks against you. You respond very negatively to criticism but that is the nature of science to investigate and critically explore the universe. This is how we learn, we throw out ideas and others pounce one them and tear them apart until only the truth remains. Science and reason can be harsh sometimes. Deal with it.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 14, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> You implied I read anti-religious websites and youtube videos right after I posted a youtube video. You do the math....
> 
> 
> As I have said numerous times, I could care less what people believe about a god, my goal is to protect and defend science from the frequent inaccuracies perpetuated by the religious and pseudoscience crowd.
> ...


Sensitive to your posts? whatever dude the dead horse has been beaten to a pulp, im done


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 14, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Sensitive to your posts? whatever dude the dead horse has been beaten to a pulp, im done


 Yep, no use looking in the mirror.
Buh-bye.


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Thomas Paine said:


> I've got a question for you. Who or what created the "Creator"?


Let see we have an the Bibles description, and then few thousand years later some one brings forth the singularity

Nothing infinetly dense and hot but still nothing created itself and space?

I dunno sounds like ''Let there be light'', and makes more sense to me at least that Some one created everything rather than nothing created itself.

To answer your question from a biblical view point Holy Scripture says God has always been.


----------



## stvitusdance (Jul 14, 2010)

just did a quicky look at this thread. put me on the atheist team!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 15, 2010)

cavebaby said:


> Let see we have an the Bibles description, and then few thousand years later some one brings forth the singularity
> 
> Nothing infinetly dense and hot but still nothing created itself and space?
> 
> ...



You are looking at it the wrong way. "What" created the universe is a nonsensical question, just like "what does purple taste like?" or "what is outside the universe?" is. 

We do not know why or how the universe got here. That's really the bottom line. Why is it good for us to pretend we do? Why? Tell me that. Why can't we get all the good stuff religion contributes without having to believe all the obvious metaphors and pseudo science? This is how science and religion must be if they carry on with our species. 

Imagine a world where science and religion *cooperated*! It really would be the best of both worlds, complimentary to each other, building upon one another... Why can't it be this way? 

Anyway "it's always been" - you can't expect to be taken seriously with that. That is not an explanation of anything. "It's always been" to an atheist is "everything came from nothing" to a believer (which atheists tend _not_ to agree with, in general...).


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 15, 2010)

cavebaby said:


> Let see we have an the Bibles description, and then few thousand years later some one brings forth the singularity
> 
> Nothing infinetly dense and hot but still nothing created itself and space?
> 
> ...


"If the general picture of an expanding universe and a Big Bang is correct, we must then confront still more difficult questions. What were conditions like at the time of the Big Bang? What happened before that? Was there a tiny universe, devoid of all matter, and then the matter suddenly created from nothing? How does that happen? In many cultures it is customary to answer that God created the universe out of nothing. But this is mere temporizing. If we wish courageously to pursue the question, we must, of course ask next where God comes from. And if we decide this to be unanswerable, why not save a step and decide the origin of the universe is an unanswerable question? Or, if we say that God has always existed, why not save a step and conclude that the universe has always existed?"
- Dr. Carl Sagan


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> "If the general picture of an expanding universe and a Big Bang is correct, we must then confront still more difficult questions. What were conditions like at the time of the Big Bang? What happened before that? Was there a tiny universe, devoid of all matter, and then the matter suddenly created from nothing? How does that happen? In many cultures it is customary to answer that God created the universe out of nothing. But this is mere temporizing. If we wish courageously to pursue the question, we must, of course ask next where God comes from. And if we decide this to be unanswerable, why not save a step and decide the origin of the universe is an unanswerable question? Or, if we say that God has always existed, why not save a step and conclude that the universe has always existed?"
> - Dr. Carl Sagan


Sagan blows my mind...


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 15, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You are looking at it the wrong way. "What" created the universe is a nonsensical question, just like "what does purple taste like?" or "what is outside the universe?" is.
> 
> We do not know why or how the universe got here. That's really the bottom line. Why is it good for us to pretend we do? Why? Tell me that. Why can't we get all the good stuff religion contributes without having to believe all the obvious metaphors and pseudo science? This is how science and religion must be if they carry on with our species.
> 
> ...


 hey i like this statement. esp. about cooperating with each other. we have a mind, we must use it. we have the earth, we must utilize it but not take advantage of it. i think ancient civilizations may have had an upper edge. but if we are to answer hard things of outer space maybe we should start with the earth. hell just look at the pyramids of giza. more then 2000 years and it's still a mystery.


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

Thomas Paine said:


> I've got a question for you. Who or what created the "Creator"?





Padawanbater2 said:


> You are looking at it the wrong way. "What" created the universe is a nonsensical question, just like "what does purple taste like?" or "what is outside the universe?" is.
> 
> We do not know why or how the universe got here. That's really the bottom line. Why is it good for us to pretend we do? Why? Tell me that. Why can't we get all the good stuff religion contributes without having to believe all the obvious metaphors and pseudo science? This is how science and religion must be if they carry on with our species.
> 
> ...


Baloney......If i take what cosmologists say as fact then the sigularity has always been, even wilder is that trillions of themhave
and that they are all seperate universes, see string theory.

Im not into ''religion'' and Christianty is a relationship with God, but what you ask me to imagine
I do not care to--- athiests take seriously? Perhaps not but then the world out numbers them .

I see no problem with science.....Just Vain sciences that discount the creator and worship the creation


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 15, 2010)

you know whos really got thier heads on straight, people who worship satan. i havnt seen any of them on here tryin to sway anyones ideas. what good whole hearted people.

you just dont see it ya know. and i know they are still around, i see them w/ black gear and thier circlestar necklaces. (i think baggy black pants are part of it too)

im a big southpark fan, anybody seen the episode with the goths and the vamps? shit cracks me up.


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

bud nugbong said:


> you know whos really got thier heads on straight, people who worship satan. i havnt seen any of them on here tryin to sway anyones ideas. what good whole hearted people.
> 
> you just dont see it ya know. and i know they are still around, i see them w/ black gear and thier circlestar necklaces. (i think baggy black pants are part of it too)
> 
> im a big southpark fan, anybody seen the episode with the goths and the vamps? shit cracks me up.


Its kinda hard to debate for the loosing team......and Satanists are just as much deitiests as Christians are.

But whos pushing? All i see are many opinions, very few of them with any data to explain why?


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, who out there likes the idea of people worshipping Satan? You may think thats ok, but thats exactly what i would fight against. I at least respect Athiests because i liked the show Cosmos and still watch Discovery, Nat Geo and Smithsonian channel all the time. But Satan? cmon man, i cant see anyone getting any satisfaction there... one way ticket to hell if you ask me


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jul 15, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> one way ticket to hell if you ask me


...what's hell? ...and, where is this place?


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 15, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Wow, who out there likes the idea of people worshipping Satan? You may think thats ok, but thats exactly what i would fight against. I at least respect Athiests because i liked the show Cosmos and still watch Discovery, Nat Geo and Smithsonian channel all the time. But Satan? cmon man, i cant see anyone getting any satisfaction there... one way ticket to hell if you ask me


Now that i think of it, there was this artist/comic writer in my school who i was friends with. He didnt believe in God or the Devil, he just worshipped himself. I didnt even know what to think of it, but that seems pretty atheist to me and he seemed at peace. Theres such a HUGE difference in beliefs out there, i dont know if people could ever coexist... I know I could work side by side in a scientific setting with anyone, but theres a lot of people who just wont stop fighting on their stance.
"It is far better to grasp the universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring." Carl Sagan
I heard this quote long ago and it, among other things almost turned me to Atheism. But then i thought this to myself. "Even if you could grasp the infinite reaches of our universe, there is still a universe beyond that."
Heres a Sherlock Holmes quote i remembered from this link- http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101010625/story.html
"Once you have eliminated the impossible, whatever is left, no matter how improbable, has got to be true"
Athiesm is just a belief in the lack of a God. Have you really eliminated God as the impossible?


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 15, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...what's hell? ...and, where is this place?


Who knows, it could be some fiery planet in space


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jul 15, 2010)

...sitting on a bus, an old man sneezes.

"God bless you," says a younger gentleman. "I'm athiest!" says the old man. The young guy looks to the floor and has a silent thought. "O'really?" he ask, as he smiles. "What happens when you die as an athiest?" The old man looks of disqust and says, "We biodegrade into the ground and turn into plant food." "I see," says the young fellow, " The same plant food that feeds the trees?" "Correct!" says the old man. The young guy falls on the floor laughing while pointing his finger at the old man and says, "Trees make bibles!"

...I'm am an athiest, btw. This shit just made me laugh!


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

Just spent about 45 minutes talking to a Jehomie Witness... poor guy, I asked him if he could smoke a bowl with me and he said he "chose" not to. He insisted he was free to make his own choices but I kept shoving it into his face that it was his religion that didn't let him. I challenged him that if I went to church with him and asked his church if it was ok for him to smoke with me if he would... of course he wouldn't. 

I feel for you religious people, as long as your church tells you what to do, you're not really free. At least the only people Atheists have to report to is the government, religious folk have that AND their God, lol


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 15, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Just spent about 45 minutes talking to a Jehomie Witness... poor guy, I asked him if he could smoke a bowl with me and he said he "chose" not to. He insisted he was free to make his own choices but I kept shoving it into his face that it was his religion that didn't let him. I challenged him that if I went to church with him and asked his church if it was ok for him to smoke with me if he would... of course he wouldn't.
> 
> I feel for you religious people, as long as your church tells you what to do, you're not really free. At least the only people Atheists have to report to is the government, religious folk have that AND their God, lol


 i think you could've went about that better then "shoving it into his face". you're no better then him or anybody that would try to shove the bible down your throat. a thanks but no thanks then a door closure probably could've sufficed.


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

Jehovahs are not Christians.Jehovah's Witness organization distorts the essential doctrines of Christianity. It denies the deity of Christ, His physical resurrection, and salvation by grace. This alone makes it non-Christian.


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> i think you could've went about that better then "shoving it into his face". you're no better then him or anybody that would try to shove the bible down your throat. a thanks but no thanks then a door closure probably could've sufficed.


That was the point I tried to make, that if I had gone to his house, knocked on his door and tried to shove my beliefs about marijuana down his throat, would he have opened the door. We both had strong opinions and the discussion ended respectfully with a hand shake. No harm no foul.


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...what's hell? ...and, where is this place?


According to Christian doctrine its a holding cell for the lake of fire.

its in the center of the earth as scripture describes.

Scripture states that there will be a new heaven and earth, so hell is temporary untill the final judgement.

The new earth has no hell or oceans

Then its the lake of fire for ....


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 15, 2010)

cavebaby said:


> Jehovahs are not Christians.Jehovah's Witness organization distorts the essential doctrines of Christianity. It denies the deity of Christ, His physical resurrection, and salvation by grace. This alone makes it non-Christian.


 could say that about many "christians" also.


bajafox said:


> That was the point I tried to make, that if I had gone to his house, knocked on his door and tried to shove my beliefs about marijuana down his throat, would he have opened the door. We both had strong opinions and the discussion ended respectfully with a hand shake. No harm no foul.


 well thats cool then


----------



## bajafox (Jul 15, 2010)

In fact I think I took one from them, he had a 15 or 16 year old kid with him and he couldn't stop smiling every time I made a point. Hopefully that kid see's the light and dumps that religion, I have personally witnessed it destroy many families over their beliefs. For him to stand in front of me and lie to my face that it isn't true struck a nerve and what was a peaceful discussion turned into some strong opinions. 

The discussion literally ended with both of us agreeing that Pearl Jam kicks ass, lol


----------



## nazarethjay (Jul 15, 2010)

athiest=pussys. Antitheism now thats proper

athiests believe there is no god or deity,
I believe this to, but I also believe that religion is a bad thing, a very bad thing indeed.
Rotten to the core, soul destroying.
if we had one that is.
How can any belief system that requires you to have blind faith in the unknown be exceptable,plausable even believeable.
Just accept what the next man tells you, dont go and find out for yourself. just accept what ever the "elders" tell you.
Sounds like brainwashing to me.
I "prey" for you children

peace

p.s religion is poison make your own choices in life


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive kinda gone past the point of making a big deal about it. Everyone should just make their own decisions about whats right. Help yourself to some herb, think a little and no put-downs. If you got beef with Christians, i wont fight you. But there is alot of muddy waters around here, i just want to clear things up. If you're a believer, dont be afraid of what atheists have to say. If you're an atheist, just do what you gotta do. Its your life and truth of the matter is, i dont really care. I just guide my boat in the right direction and for the time being, it floats.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 15, 2010)

[youtube]nN3ggRgY7Ac[/youtube]


----------



## cavebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

> could say that about many "christians" also.


please do tell....as i agree that many that claim to be of the body are not


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya...cept many world leaders are part of the occult......so if ure gunna look at it that way.....satanism or the occult gets you power, control and beaver......but once again is a religion which cannot prove it's deity to be real, or any of its scriptures factual....any open minded...sensible person would realize that and dismiss it as just another story, like all religions.


TrippyReefer said:


> Wow, who out there likes the idea of people worshipping Satan? You may think thats ok, but thats exactly what i would fight against. I at least respect Athiests because i liked the show Cosmos and still watch Discovery, Nat Geo and Smithsonian channel all the time. But Satan? cmon man, i cant see anyone getting any satisfaction there... one way ticket to hell if you ask me


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 15, 2010)

Great story dude, can't stand those guys peddling their dribble at my door step.....I should go sit outside their church with my bong and preach earth and mother nature.....alas...I would get arrested for that......anybody else see a problem with that?



bajafox said:


> That was the point I tried to make, that if I had gone to his house, knocked on his door and tried to shove my beliefs about marijuana down his throat, would he have opened the door. We both had strong opinions and the discussion ended respectfully with a hand shake. No harm no foul.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 16, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Great story dude, can't stand those guys peddling their dribble at my door step.....I should go sit outside their church with my bong and preach earth and mother nature.....alas...I would get arrested for that......anybody else see a problem with that?


 Yeah man, I hate it when people of various religions come around trying to convert us to their religion, Mormon's, Jehovah's Witness, Roman Catholic...name a religion, chances are, one of it's believers have been at my doorstep, handin' out pamphlets and shit...haha


SLB


----------



## bajafox (Jul 16, 2010)

The guy even agreed with me that religions cause war. I wish I had done a better job of helping him see the light but I failed, hopefully I planted a few seeds in his young apprentice though


----------



## nazarethjay (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not sying religious people are bad coz there not im sure some of um have kind harts. but the idea, the theoogy behind it is just bonkers.


----------



## undertheice (Jul 16, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> Yeah man, I hate it when people of various religions come around trying to convert us to their religion, Mormon's, Jehovah's Witness, Roman Catholic...name a religion, chances are, one of it's believers have been at my doorstep, handin' out pamphlets and shit...haha


it's just the game of conversion. what's wrong with that? you are free to go door to door, spouting whatever nonsense happens to come into your head. why should it be any different for the believers of the one true faith (whichever one of those happens to be the flavor of the month)? are they doing you any harm by knocking on your door and trying to spread what they see as enlightenment into you life? you are free to slam that door in their face or some other more polite version of the same and you just might find some glimmer of usable truth in their dogmatic rantings.

like it or not, religion is an important part of society and it provides many with a meaning beyond mundane, dog-eat-dog survival. i met a lovely woman the other day who could barely grasp the idea that someone might not believe in god. she had emigrated from jordan thirty some odd years ago and had tried to learn our language to the best of her abilities, but had never even heard of the concept of atheism. as we spoke, she expounded on the traditions of family and duty that her religion had imparted to her and i found that our ideologies meshed quite nicely. the only difference between our outlooks was that she did what was right because an imaginary friend told her it was right and i did the same because my upbringing had instilled in me that same sense of right and wrong. her ethics were dependent on the teachings of the ghost of some eternal, all-powerful creator and mine were dependent on the ghosts of my ancestors. we both relied on the past to form our present and our future and we both had come to the same conclusions.


----------



## afrawfraw (Jul 16, 2010)

If your ideas are designed to control people, they will NEVER make sense to those who can NOT be controlled.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jul 16, 2010)

I have been given accolades for this statement a few times in the last weeks and months and it gives me great pleasure to repost it.



Mr.KushMan said:


> The "creator" is just a way to praise the amazing chance that there is anything. I mean if we weren't here to ask these questions, would the universe still exist? Theres no way to answer, we can't even prove that perception is not the only thing in the universe. Why do you assume that whats around you even exists beyond your mind? There is this self righteousness that people have when describing the universe, almost as if they have been blessed with some information that others haven't, if you think you know everything, be sure that you truly know nothing.
> 
> Just give it up already, theists and atheists alike, you aren't that great. To have such concrete views on reality is subtle naivety, I mean even if we can probe the structure of the universe, it doesn't mean we aren't creating universal schematics as we go, and I don't mean on paper, I mean reconstructing the fabric of the external environment as we revise and interpret new ideas.
> 
> ...


Peace


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 17, 2010)

OK wait a minute......that make absolutely no sense........whada you mean your free to go door to door and whats wrong with that.......just imagine every asshole that thinks he top shit and knows it all comes to you door on a regular basis.......jocks who like sports to get you to join a team........scientists to come and tell you that your belief system is wrong and to follow their text books.........musicians to come and tell you what music you should be listening too......librarians to tell what books you should read and what to stay away from......you would be cool with that right??? So what makes these religidiots so damn special......I know where the church is and if I wanna seek out god.....i'll go there, I don't need to be pestered at my home.........what if I'm shaggin my girl, last thing I want is to have to answer the door and see some asshole trying to change my religion and give me god....what a crock of shit.........do you know why they canvas......its not to save your soul..........it all comes back to money....who else knocks on your door besides a salesmen......and thats exactly what they are.......the more people they can requite to a church the more money that church sees, either through donations from the sheep or funding from the top.......if a church doesn't have enough followers that church looses funding.......what a crock o shit...again!! Religion is not a important part of society it is a detrimental part of society that poor kids are brainwashed into believing and then grow up to be bible thumping nuts....almost every war is due to religion....how many people have to die in the name of god for you to open your eyes....why would he create man...just to see us kill each other in his name....you don't find this ridiculous????...it wouldn't be so bad if they actually practice what they preach.....i still have yet to meet one who does......the only thing they all have in common is they believe they are righteous.....going to heaven.....and above everybody else.....so you know what......stay the fuck off my property or I'll blow smoke in your face and tell you that is my god and you should try it! If the church really wants to prove it's reverance and legitimacy why don't they start spreading around the billions of dollars of wealth they have to the sick and poor and stop asking for handouts, or is that too much to ask. Now that I think about it, it's not even handouts and donations anymore, now they take directly from your paycheck.....you would have to be daft not to see though that! I just don't get how people can be so ignorant!


DRIBBLE!




undertheice said:


> it's just the game of conversion. what's wrong with that? you are free to go door to door, spouting whatever nonsense happens to come into your head. why should it be any different for the believers of the one true faith (whichever one of those happens to be the flavor of the month)? are they doing you any harm by knocking on your door and trying to spread what they see as enlightenment into you life? you are free to slam that door in their face or some other more polite version of the same and you just might find some glimmer of usable truth in their dogmatic rantings. like it or not, religion is an important part of society and it provides many with a meaning beyond mundane, dog-eat-dog survival. i met a lovely woman the other day who could barely grasp the idea that someone might not believe in god. she had emigrated from jordan thirty some odd years ago and had tried to learn our language to the best of her abilities, but had never even heard of the concept of atheism. as we spoke, she expounded on the traditions of family and duty that her religion had imparted to her and i found that our ideologies meshed quite nicely. the only difference between our outlooks was that she did what was right because an imaginary friend told her it was right and i did the same because my upbringing had instilled in me that same sense of right and wrong. her ethics were dependent on the teachings of the ghost of some eternal, all-powerful creator and mine were dependent on the ghosts of my ancestors. we both relied on the past to form our present and our future and we both had come to the same conclusions.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's something you should ALL be concerned about instead of worrying about converting peoples religions, atheists and agnostics alike....check this out its fucked up....

http://www.icefilms.info/ip.php?v=74795&
just pick one of the three sources and watch....I think everybody will be like WTF religious or not!!


----------



## the seedman (Jul 17, 2010)

bluunttoface said:


> haha mindphuk man you gotta light one and give it a rest man. I think all your 1000 posts are in this thread lol nonetheless it appears you are very well educated it appears you strongly believe in the information u are conveying, and although we are clearly on far opposite sides of the line of scrimmage you are not makin it personal which i respect. so love to u brotha. ill leave it at that.
> 
> buttttt
> 
> ...


 
ha ha ha i went fishing for a few bites, and landed a looser


----------



## Magnificient (Jul 17, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


I'm having a little trouble believing that this started a 200+ page rant.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 17, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> I'm having a little trouble believing that this started a 200+ page rant.


I've worked hard at pissing off the believers, and so have the other non brainwashed individuals.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 17, 2010)

the seedman said:


> i wish christians had a video recorder to film their non stop dribble, perhaps if they heard how stupid they sound they might give it a rest, or think about what comes out of their cake hole, before sounding like a the idiots they are.
> 
> and again
> 
> ...


dont you christian loosers get it the bible and your elders, say weed is bad for you, and its only practiced by demon whorshipers, 

so if you think your a christian that can smoke and go to church on sunday and shits forgiven, think again

ask your pastor, he knows the flippin answer to everything??


----------



## smoker toker (Jul 17, 2010)

I believe in God... I believe Jesus Christ was a real person at some point in time... I believe in heaven... I believe in hell....

That said....

Church and the Bible is BS... seriously.. don't mean to offend... but my two cents... 

God gave human being on this planet "free will"... The Bible.. was NOT written by God Himself... it was writtin, by a person, a human being, who has his god given free will, and whether or not God told him what to write, NO ONE will EVER know, as an imperfect human like we ALL are, they still had the ability to write whatever the fuck they wanted..... 

Look at relgions, that have NOT been around for thousands of years.. Scientology.. shit like that... where do those stem from?... (in terms of Scientology, some idiot wrote a book)... Hell I could probably start my own religion.. but I'd be considered a cult huh?... 

God exists, he created this planet, of this I'm sure... human beings directly? I doubt it... 


You do NOT NEED to go to church to worship and pray to God, whoever believes that is misled terribly.

God exists... The idea of religion is a fucking hypocracy created by idiots who twisted the guidelines to our humanity. I promise when God looks down at our world in these times... He's not impressed.


----------



## whietiger88101 (Jul 17, 2010)

Prove to me aliens arnt real ? there are pictures stories ect... buit still not 100% proof they are real... Prove to me God is real ? there is no picture of this " GOD " there is no clues or evidance exceapt that the bible sys so.... big whoop we all know Man made the bible from the words of GOD ? if God told a man or woman what GOD thought you would think that man or woman would of told every one what GOD looked like... ? answerd !


----------



## morfin56 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> The "creator" is just a way to praise the amazing chance that there is anything. I mean if we weren't here to ask these questions, would the universe still exist? Theres no way to answer, we can't even prove that perception is not the only thing in the universe. Why do you assume that whats around you even exists beyond your mind? There is this self righteousness that people have when describing the universe, almost as if they have been blessed with some information that others haven't, if you think you know everything, be sure that you truly know nothing.
> 
> Just give it up already, theists and atheists alike, you aren't that great. To have such concrete views on reality is subtle naivety, I mean even if we can probe the structure of the universe, it doesn't mean we aren't creating universal schematics as we go, and I don't mean on paper, I mean reconstructing the fabric of the external environment as we revise and interpret new ideas.
> 
> ...


 wow thats some really true shit.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 18, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> OK wait a minute......that make absolutely no sense........whada you mean your free to go door to door and whats wrong with that.......just imagine every asshole that thinks he top shit and knows it all comes to you door on a regular basis.......jocks who like sports to get you to join a team........scientists to come and tell you that your belief system is wrong and to follow their text books.........musicians to come and tell you what music you should be listening too......librarians to tell what books you should read and what to stay away from......you would be cool with that right??? So what makes these religidiots so damn special......I know where the church is and if I wanna seek out god.....i'll go there, I don't need to be pestered at my home.........what if I'm shaggin my girl, last thing I want is to have to answer the door and see some asshole trying to change my religion and give me god....what a crock of shit.........do you know why they canvas......its not to save your soul..........it all comes back to money....who else knocks on your door besides a salesmen......and thats exactly what they are.......the more people they can requite to a church the more money that church sees, either through donations from the sheep or funding from the top.......if a church doesn't have enough followers that church looses funding.......what a crock o shit...again!! Religion is not a important part of society it is a detrimental part of society that poor kids are brainwashed into believing and then grow up to be bible thumping nuts....almost every war is due to religion....how many people have to die in the name of god for you to open your eyes....why would he create man...just to see us kill each other in his name....you don't find this ridiculous????...it wouldn't be so bad if they actually practice what they preach.....i still have yet to meet one who does......the only thing they all have in common is they believe they are righteous.....going to heaven.....and above everybody else.....so you know what......stay the fuck off my property or I'll blow smoke in your face and tell you that is my god and you should try it! If the church really wants to prove it's reverance and legitimacy why don't they start spreading around the billions of dollars of wealth they have to the sick and poor and stop asking for handouts, or is that too much to ask. Now that I think about it, it's not even handouts and donations anymore, now they take directly from your paycheck.....you would have to be daft not to see though that! I just don't get how people can be so ignorant!
> 
> 
> DRIBBLE!


awesome , legalise it CNDA, i couldnt agree more, exspecially the fucking part, it happened to me two weeks ago, we'd told the witnesses to stop coming round, as they used to park in the opposite car park to our house for their weekly bible bash, anyway, they kept coming over first to our house, on a wednesday, after i told them to stop coming here, last week mid root they came round, i yelled fuck off, were busy! it didnt stop them coming round the following week, oh just in the neighbour hood and blah blah blah

some people can't take a hint,

i dont like slamming doors on anyone, but mormons, and witnesses are mad as hell


----------



## nazarethjay (Jul 18, 2010)

Big up the antitheists, go go antitheism woo hoo


----------



## ImStoned4Real (Jul 18, 2010)

*i Am DoWn WiTh ThE DeviL!

In the dark cloudy night
Where the Satanist
Force of Evil
Calling their master
When the blasphemy fire burns
The Demons appear
With the wings of burning fire
With the smile of death it laugh
Evil, lurking in the dismal fog
Evil, believers pledge to die
Devil worship ! *


----------



## OregonMeds (Jul 19, 2010)

the seedman said:


> awesome , legalise it CNDA, i couldnt agree more, exspecially the fucking part, it happened to me two weeks ago, we'd told the witnesses to stop coming round, as they used to park in the opposite car park to our house for their weekly bible bash, anyway, they kept coming over first to our house, on a wednesday, after i told them to stop coming here, last week mid root they came round, i yelled fuck off, were busy! it didnt stop them coming round the following week, oh just in the neighbour hood and blah blah blah
> 
> some people can't take a hint,
> 
> i dont like slamming doors on anyone, but mormons, and witnesses are mad as hell


Answer the door unabashedly buck naked and invite them in with a smile on your face. They will stop, trust me.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 19, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Answer the door unabashedly buck naked and invite them in with a smile on your face. They will stop, trust me.


now, you know why, i hate so called do gooders, they actually turn out to be the most judgement f#$ks on the plannet. un able to understand the most simplest of human expressions, [email protected]#k off.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 19, 2010)

ImStoned4Real said:


> *i Am DoWn WiTh ThE DeviL!
> 
> In the dark cloudy night
> Where the Satanist
> ...


 
If there really is a hell, and you worship satan maybe you wont be "tortured for eternity" like the bible says, maybe satan will praise you and have you be a secretary or something, maybe hand out the lashings or something (;


----------



## ImStoned4Real (Jul 19, 2010)

bud nugbong said:


> If there really is a hell, and you worship satan maybe you wont be "tortured for eternity" like the bible says, maybe satan will praise you and have you be a secretary or something, maybe hand out the lashings or something (;


haha, no i want to be the one who shoves the daily pineapple up hitlers ass lol.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 20, 2010)

ahh peace and quiet, no more do gooders, around, i can hear my own thoughts again instead of pathetic bible worshipin crap.... finally the athiests won, thats 2 nil


----------



## the seedman (Jul 20, 2010)

ImStoned4Real said:


> haha, no i want to be the one who shoves the daily pineapple up hitlers ass lol.


 
hey, i can kick a mean football, can you ask satan to let me give hitler, his daily kick in the nuts after youve, put the pineapple up there


----------



## ImStoned4Real (Jul 20, 2010)

the seedman said:


> hey, i can kick a mean football, can you ask satan to let me give hitler, his daily kick in the nuts after youve, put the pineapple up there


ill put in a good word for you. lol


----------



## S30 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am surprised that a smoker believes in magic. I know I have profound thoughts about everything when induced : ). I often get really curious about things and have questions and then get on the PC and start researching for answers instead of going by what my parents told me when I was 5. When people say, believe in god, I wonder if they would have believed in many gods as people did before the Israelites came up with this current book of bullshit that many follow. It's scary how easily people can believe in something when there is no factual evidence to support their beliefs. That first testament is riddles with holes and hate.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 22, 2010)

S30 said:


> I am surprised that a smoker believes in magic. I know I have profound thoughts about everything when induced : ). I often get really curious about things and have questions and then get on the PC and start researching for answers instead of going by what my parents told me when I was 5. When people say, believe in god, I wonder if they would have believed in many gods as people did before the Israelites came up with this current book of bullshit that many follow. It's scary how easily people can believe in something when there is no factual evidence to support their beliefs. That first testament is riddles with holes and hate.


Can you imagine what people were like back then? Survival was priority and everyone was kinda insane... So was pretty much everyone who contributed any religious literature. Anyone who reads it has to ask the question, is this for real? or is this just trying to pass off as holy text but is a load of bullshit? But the bible is the closest thing many have to true north. Christianity has its problems, but so does everyone.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 22, 2010)

bud nugbong said:


> If there really is a hell, and you worship satan maybe you wont be "tortured for eternity" like the bible says, maybe satan will praise you and have you be a secretary or something, maybe hand out the lashings or something (;


 
old budnug bong had a farm, e i ei o,

and on that farm, he had some weed, e i, ei o

with a,,,,,,,,,,,,, spliff spliff here, and a ,,,,,,,,,toke toke there,

here a splif there a toke everywhere a toke toke, old bud nug, bong............

fuck thats some good weed im on....?????????/trippin out

oh yeh spirituallity n shit


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 24, 2010)

the seedman said:


> old budnug bong had a farm, e i ei o,
> 
> and on that farm, he had some weed, e i, ei o
> 
> ...


Nice song there


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 24, 2010)

Just out of curiosity...is this NOTW (not of this world) shit nation/worldwide??? San Diego is full of these Jesus freaks...they make all these hip looking HUGE stickers that people put on there cars...every other car has one...the kids wear clothes with the logo...jesus is so cool.

I have an emblem of the Darwin 4 footed fish with evolution written in it Fooking the jesus fish...but I don't dare put it on my car...Southern California is just a bunch of rednecks that surf...one of the strangest places I have lived


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 24, 2010)

Do any athiests respect Bob Marley? I wish i could go back in time and toke with him, he also believed in Jah


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 24, 2010)

> Do any athiests respect Bob Marley? I wish i could go back in time and toke with him, he also believed in Jah


Ok man you got me there.....I do respect Bob.....very much.....am inspired by his music and words and am a musician myself....I must say along with many other artists and genres, he has affected my sound......that being said.....it does not mean I agree with his philosophy on jah.......as rasta's philosophy not only includes a god........but the earth itself......something that is missin in most mainstream religions today.......his songs also preach compassion, love, peace and harmony.....but not did only did he sing about it.........he actually lived his beliefs, everday.....performing shows shortly after being shot with a gun....just because he felt his message of peace and freedom was so important.....you dont see that type of conviction coming from the church...... the religious followers of today mostly have no conviction of thier beliefs....you can see it in the politicians screwing up the world, the world over....and belive the church is involved as the richest organization on the planet, in the priests that have played with little boys and girls and in all the believers who smoke pot at the smallest level, i could go on forever, but why bother........if they were serious about their religion the would follow the rules implicitly ....I personally don't know any who do...being religious does not automatically make you a good person and being atheist doesn't automatically mean your bad....I honestly belive that if Bob wasn't so submergerd in religion......he would still be alive and with us still today.......seems it was his only downfall, cause all his core values were admirable....bob was preaching a words of love peace and unity.......priests nowadays preach about sacrifice, blind faith and donation.......this is just my observations of the churches I have gone to.....either for work or as a child with my family...just my two cents! and btw trippy reefer this isn't directed at you in any way....just postin... and i wish i coulda smoke and jammed with his tooo man......


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL too funny man.....shitty buzz.....btw....towlie I love it !!!


Hayduke said:


> Just out of curiosity...is this NOTW (not of this world) shit nation/worldwide??? San Diego is full of these Jesus freaks...they make all these hip looking HUGE stickers that people put on there cars...every other car has one...the kids wear clothes with the logo...jesus is so cool.
> 
> I have an emblem of the Darwin 4 footed fish with evolution written in it Fooking the jesus fish...but I don't dare put it on my car...Southern California is just a bunch of rednecks that surf...one of the strangest places I have lived


----------



## Cannabis patient420 (Jul 24, 2010)

life was in the ocean before land


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 24, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Ok man you got me there.....I do respect Bob.....very much.....am inspired by his music and words and am a musician myself....I must say along with many other artists and genres, he has affected my sound......that being said.....it does not mean I agree with his philosophy on jah.......as rasta's philosophy not only includes a god........but the earth itself......something that is missin in most mainstream religions today.......his songs also preach compassion, love, peace and harmony.....but not did only did he sing about it.........he actually lived his beliefs, everday.....performing shows shortly after being shot with a gun....just because he felt his message of peace and freedom was so important.....you dont see that type of conviction coming from the church...... the religious followers of today mostly have no conviction of thier beliefs....you can see it in the politicians screwing up the world, the world over....and belive the church is involved as the richest organization on the planet, in the priests that have played with little boys and girls and in all the believers who smoke pot at the smallest level, i could go on forever, but why bother........if they were serious about their religion the would follow the rules implicitly ....I personally don't know any who do...being religious does not automatically make you a good person and being atheist doesn't automatically mean your bad....I honestly belive that if Bob wasn't so submergerd in religion......he would still be alive and with us still today.......seems it was his only downfall, cause all his core values were admirable....bob was preaching a words of love peace and unity.......priests nowadays preach about sacrifice, blind faith and donation.......this is just my observations of the churches I have gone to.....either for work or as a child with my family...just my two cents! and btw trippy reefer this isn't directed at you in any way....just postin... and i wish i coulda smoke and jammed with his tooo man......


Respect man, I feel like sometimes hes the only person i can relate to. I can find just as much negative things in religion as much as the next guy, but it is all so futile to argue about it. I think if God works through people, believer or atheist alike, theyre just gonna be good, admirable people. Everyone should just be their true selves and live up to their full potential and if their current beliefs contradict that... then some serious introspection and possibly a smoking circle is in order. Peace and love


----------



## the seedman (Jul 25, 2010)

TrippyReefer said:


> Do any athiests respect Bob Marley? I wish i could go back in time and toke with him, he also believed in Jah


atheisum werent real cool back then,

but all christians and rasta believe in a second chance for all, so i'sss goning lardi dardi straight to the next party


----------



## the seedman (Jul 25, 2010)

what bands you listening to attm legal iz it??


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 25, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Ok man you got me there.....I do respect Bob.....very much.....am inspired by his music and words and am a musician myself....I must say along with many other artists and genres, he has affected my sound......that being said.....it does not mean I agree with his philosophy on jah.......as rasta's philosophy not only includes a god........but the earth itself......something that is missin in most mainstream religions today.......his songs also preach compassion, love, peace and harmony.....but not did only did he sing about it.........he actually lived his beliefs, everday.....performing shows shortly after being shot with a gun....just because he felt his message of peace and freedom was so important.....you dont see that type of conviction coming from the church...... the religious followers of today mostly have no conviction of thier beliefs....you can see it in the politicians screwing up the world, the world over....and belive the church is involved as the richest organization on the planet, in the priests that have played with little boys and girls and in all the believers who smoke pot at the smallest level, i could go on forever, but why bother........if they were serious about their religion the would follow the rules implicitly ....I personally don't know any who do...being religious does not automatically make you a good person and being atheist doesn't automatically mean your bad....I honestly belive that if Bob wasn't so submergerd in religion......he would still be alive and with us still today.......seems it was his only downfall, cause all his core values were admirable....bob was preaching a words of love peace and unity.......priests nowadays preach about sacrifice, blind faith and donation.......this is just my observations of the churches I have gone to.....either for work or as a child with my family...just my two cents! and btw trippy reefer this isn't directed at you in any way....just postin... and i wish i coulda smoke and jammed with his tooo man......


I agree with all but religion leading to his death...playing stadiums in the U.S. full of white suburban kids...killed Bob Marley...Cancer my big toe!

I am often conflicted by the religious message in Bob's music, but the message is good. I like that the Rastafarians feel like Earth is heaven...rather than the feudal lord inspired protestant work ethic that has encouraged the destruction of heaven (Earth) while enslaving the majority with the promise of eternal bliss...after a living hell.



Cannabis patient420 said:


> life was in the ocean before land


yes...and..???


----------



## OregonMeds (Jul 25, 2010)

It wasn't cancer or religion that killed bob marley, technically. I think it's that he serviced so many women he made himself too weak to fight off the cancer.


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 26, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> It wasn't cancer or religion that killed bob marley, technically. I think it's that he serviced so many women he made himself too weak to fight off the cancer.


Somebody's gotta do it!!!!!!!!!

But I'm stickin' with the C.I.A.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 28, 2010)

fucccccccccccccck

well where do i start?

yesterday, i went over to, a mates place, to jam , and then a jesus freak showed up,

after a few minutes, he started telling me that i was a bludger and shouldnt smoke weed for my bad back i got serving in the military,

then he started craping on the usual shit like, if i accepted jesus, and came to his church, that, i can have a new spine, thanks to just saying a little prayer with him.

like this guy was more in the clouds, than i was after a big sesh,

also if this guy was right, then, why do we have doctors and hospitals that perform surgery, on the injured, 

if all we really had to do was say a prayer and get a new spine, i'll have a body like arnie whilst jesus is doing the upgrades

there would be no need for wheel chairs and crutches, as, every time you broke a leg you'd just pray to god for a new one, fuckin christian retards, been watching to much benny hinn


----------



## Cancler (Jul 29, 2010)

Who created the creator if you dont know the true beginning then why should we


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 29, 2010)

So did anybody watch that vid i posted a couple pages back????


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 29, 2010)

Well dude, i teach music for a living so i listen to most everything, my influences are all over the board so there isn't just one, so popular stuff like Jimi, Zepp, Cool stuff like BOB, Sublime, 311, older bluesy stuff like Son House, Otis Redding, Muddy Waters, Hard Stuff like, Tool, Chevelle, Silverdust, mainstream stuff like, Audioslave, Rage, Chillies, Nivana, Pearl Jam and man soo much more....really old stuff like.....ray charles, arethra franklin Howlin Wolf.the more of an open mind you have to music, the more music you can create and signature your sound...ta know..


the seedman said:


> what bands you listening to attm legal iz it??


----------



## the seedman (Jul 29, 2010)

hey that is some good music, 

im struggling with all the various chorus and verse combinations, different styles, have, ive started playing mostly rock fom the seventies, like your led zep, n black sabath, deep purple, and iron maiden, then when something clean is called for im getting my head around brian setzer, junior brown and other country stuff, then, if i plugg the marshall stack in its back to zz top, slash, and some acdc or something, to annoy the neighbours


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 29, 2010)

whada ya mean by strugglin, in changing your progressions or figuring out the songs? Love annoying the neighbors, but the end up siting outside and listening when we jam, lol....they've even yelled out requests...too much.....broke em in when we first moved in, played till like 4 in the morn, at least 3 times a week for the first two months....i got lucky theyre all pretty cool!


----------



## the seedman (Jul 29, 2010)

when i play to the demo tape with a singer, im fine i dont forget the next verse, or change, it when i play with a drummer, and i have to remember the whole song, is when i forget if its 2 verse, 1 chorus, or 1 ver 1 chorus, diferent bands play different arangements and playing a new song my brain sometimes lets me down,

i think if we had a singer or if i tried to sing the lyrics, it would help, but on some songs you cant sing and play at the same time

its allright, most people like it when we turn up the volume, and dont even here the stuff ups


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 29, 2010)

ive been playing/singing since i was 15, around 11 yrs and i dont plan on stopping anytime soon. deff props for swinging this around towards music. some good bands legalizeitcanada


----------



## the seedman (Jul 29, 2010)

sirwolf said:


> ive been playing/singing since i was 15, around 11 yrs and i dont plan on stopping anytime soon. deff props for swinging this around towards music. some good bands legalizeitcanada


im sure a christian retard will pop up sooner or later till, then, i was just looking for insiration for my gibson, think i'll learn some chilli peppers tunes, to add to my collection of songs, try'd learning under the bridge a few years back, and failed, dave, is a trippy guitarist, but im better now, been playing a few pubs, with some other muso's, so some chilli peppers could go alright in the pubs

along with the maiden, acdc, led zep, sabath, d. purple, n zz top we already play, oh yea, we also do, credence, steve earle, and some jimi hendrix classics


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 29, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> So did anybody watch that vid i posted a couple pages back????


Wasn't it "Food Inc."?? If so, yes but months ago...everyone should watch it. And then look into the crap most people feed their animals! Find out what the first 5 ingredients really are...like the chicken meal and the fat. If you knew the scam the pet food industry has pulled on us in a mere 60 or so years...you would feed a raw natural diet too!


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 29, 2010)

the seedman said:


> im sure a christian retard will pop up sooner or later till, then, i was just looking for insiration for my gibson, think i'll learn some chilli peppers tunes, to add to my collection of songs, try'd learning under the bridge a few years back, and failed, dave, is a trippy guitarist, but im better now, been playing a few pubs, with some other muso's, so some chilli peppers could go alright in the pubs
> 
> along with the maiden, acdc, led zep, sabath, d. purple, n zz top we already play, oh yea, we also do, credence, steve earle, and some jimi hendrix classics


thats cool. some good stuff. i started out on playing led zepp, the doors, king crimson, tool, and bowie. i found radiohead goes over well in pubs. you have much original stuff? im working on a recoding studio. small anyways. gibson? what model? i have a 2001 custom blk les paul with duncan pickups. i have a bass, saxophone, synth/keys, drum machine, and a bunch of other stuff from over the yrs. the lp is just my baby.


----------



## the seedman (Jul 30, 2010)

sirwolf said:


> thats cool. some good stuff. i started out on playing led zepp, the doors, king crimson, tool, and bowie. i found radiohead goes over well in pubs. you have much original stuff? im working on a recoding studio. small anyways. gibson? what model? i have a 2001 custom blk les paul with duncan pickups. i have a bass, saxophone, synth/keys, drum machine, and a bunch of other stuff from over the yrs. the lp is just my baby.


yep some bird trying to strap me on right now, 

but she(the gibson) is a black 68 v, and yep i got a boss1180cd we record on, my original stuff pretty dark, n scary,

i play through a marshall, jcm 900, with the lead channel, no effects, just cranked

my mate who's a good drummer, been playing since he was twelve, has a sonor signature series full kit with a load of paiste cymbals, and knows how to mic all that shit up. he is the power behind our three peice line up, with whoever wants to play bass, so i spose we just a two piece till we get lemmy from motorhead to come play with us,,, ha ha like thats ever gonna happen


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 30, 2010)

If your gunna try under the bridge, find it in C, to start, much easier, then go to the more complicated version....


the seedman said:


> im sure a christian retard will pop up sooner or later till, then, i was just looking for insiration for my gibson, think i'll learn some chilli peppers tunes, to add to my collection of songs, try'd learning under the bridge a few years back, and failed, dave, is a trippy guitarist, but im better now, been playing a few pubs, with some other muso's, so some chilli peppers could go alright in the pubs
> 
> along with the maiden, acdc, led zep, sabath, d. purple, n zz top we already play, oh yea, we also do, credence, steve earle, and some jimi hendrix classics


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 30, 2010)

Ya man I agree, everybody should check out that vid.......its fucked......I started by meat and veggies from local farmers in the area, bout the same cost, some even cheaper than the grocery, plus now I'm supporting my local farmers and economy and not big corporation......just crazy whats goin on.....no wonder fuck up diseases are so rampant.......


Hayduke said:


> Wasn't it "Food Inc."?? If so, yes but months ago...everyone should watch it. And then look into the crap most people feed their animals! Find out what the first 5 ingredients really are...like the chicken meal and the fat. If you knew the scam the pet food industry has pulled on us in a mere 60 or so years...you would feed a raw natural diet too!


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 31, 2010)

the seedman said:


> yep some bird trying to strap me on right now,
> 
> but she(the gibson) is a black 68 v, and yep i got a boss1180cd we record on, my original stuff pretty dark, n scary,
> 
> ...


hahaha. thats an awesome axe. ive opened for fear factory, static-x, and placebo but, ive been slacking off lately and my drummer is going to school in another state. but i do have fun playing open mic nights or small shows at a bar or theater. at least til i get another drummer thats full time.


----------



## bakedCHOCOLATE522 (Jul 31, 2010)

You idiot. If you dont believe in Intelligent Design then you believe in the Big Bang if your an atheist. And Im not tryin to read any posts before me on the principle that there a shit ton. But the universe or the multiverse more appropriately is just something infinite constantly being recycled in my opinion, thats why there are countless universes and possibly countless parallel abstracts on each of those. At least thats how it is in my opinion so dont worry about it kid.


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 31, 2010)

bakedCHOCOLATE522 said:


> You idiot. If you dont believe in Intelligent Design then you believe in the Big Bang if your an atheist.


 Many atheists do not feel the need to "believe" in anything...I have no freaking idea if the big bang theory is true...and I am ok with it...more important things still left to ponder...


----------



## ImStoned4Real (Aug 5, 2010)

I worship the devil so that hopefully one day when i go to hell i will be praised, and rewarded with the daily task of shoving a pineapple up hitlers ass.


----------



## the seedman (Aug 6, 2010)

fuck we back on stonner religion again well thanks to the musos that made sence for a minute, 

i been practicing heaps since i fucked off all th jehovahs witness, and mormons 

n i dont get interupted mid root no more, either

im just playing some zztop, today like, cheap sunglasses, tubesnakeboogie, francine, la grange,

getting shit right and that live sound , happening

peace trippers


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 6, 2010)

ImStoned4Real said:


> I worship the devil so that hopefully one day when i go to hell i will be praised, and rewarded with the daily task of shoving a pineapple up hitlers ass.


 You stole that from little nicky! haha...Adam Sandler was funny as shit in that movie! haha

SLB


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 6, 2010)

If FDD was an atheist...this thread would be closed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 8, 2010)

[youtube]Z2QG4D64c20&playnext=1&videos=2XG3KdkjEKg[/youtube]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2010)

[youtube]ZgA7nT-JxNo&playnext=1&videos=rGkSLvGLdpg&feature=sub[/youtube]

Wow...


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 18, 2010)

heres a question for you... so tell me why should we spent all of our time argueing about the question of how we came to be? It is enevitable that everyone will have their own view or beliefs pertaining to the beggining of life instead should our time not be focused on how we are going to live our lives today? the only thing mankind can be certain of is death not how it happens nor what happens after so as for the question of the creation of life why waste your life away dwelling on the beggining isnt it more important we live in the spirit of eachday and do our best to not JUDGE others just out of moral....after all your god does say let yee who is without sin cast the first stone and according to your beliefs you have sinned several times in this thread alone...instead of spreading your hatred embrace mankind for how they are flawed but still progressing everyday. i leave you with this thought in hopes your next visit to this thread will bring a more open mind and peace within yourself.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2010)

The beliefs people hold get in the way other people, who don't hold the same beliefs, live their lives. If they didn't, I'd agree with you that it wouldn't matter what someone believes, it's how they live that matters.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 18, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> [youtube]ZgA7nT-JxNo&playnext=1&videos=rGkSLvGLdpg&feature=sub[/youtube]
> 
> Wow...


OMG!!!!What the hell does the "STB" after his name stand for??? Silly Torry Bastard??? Benevolent Dictator??? What a douche!!!! This is a great example of how religion is DANGEROUS!!!! I live in SoCal...the rest of the world thinks of Cali as being very progressive...Northern Cali yes...this place is Oklahoma with shitty beach...I have been all over...rednecks with a nice tan. There is a huge billboard on a major connector freeway that says "Jesus is coming soon!" and evidently he is going to make his appearance on-line as the billboard directs you to the sandiegojesus website!!! Damn near everyone here is bat sh!t crazy about religion, and they are not afraid to expose their psychosis!


----------



## OregonMeds (Aug 19, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> If FDD was an atheist...this thread would be closed.


Benevalent dictatorship FDD style
Oh and off with their heads while you're at it.


----------



## the seedman (Sep 5, 2010)

trust re$ligon to fuck everyrhing up


----------



## trichlone fiend (Sep 5, 2010)

[youtube]UF3yb1g30Io[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 5, 2010)

[youtube]IVbnciQYMiM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DobermanGuy (Oct 23, 2010)

arise ye thread, like the rizen jesus.


----------



## crackerboy (Oct 23, 2010)

Here is a question for all. If there is no God than what is your foundation of truth? Where do people get their moral beliefs of right and wrong? In order to say something is true, you must have a foundation of what truth is.


----------



## undertheice (Oct 23, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Here is a question for all. If there is no God than what is your foundation of truth? Where do people get their moral beliefs of right and wrong? In order to say something is true, you must have a foundation of what truth is.


which truth? 
which morality?
which god?

the belief that there is some grand universal truth is the illusion that keeps greasing the wheels of religion. there are facts, there are lies, there is the unknown and there is that huge grey area where no one can agree. we have yet to find any universal truth or to fathom what it might entail. we have made up the fantasy of the great truth without even understanding what it might govern. do we really need a _reason_ to live or is this existence enough to justify itself?

we have proven time and again that morality is not a static set of rules. even the most basic and obvious evils, murder and theft for example, are allowable should the culture decide they are necessary. nations are permitted to kill by the thousands for the sake of their ideologies and mothers are even allowed to kill their unborn children if the pregnancy is considered too much of a burden. theft by the state is not only allowed, but expected. every moral commandment is as fluid as its society deems necessary.

our gods are as varied as the mind of man can make them. they are vengeful, benevolent, furious, maniacal and even downright malignant. they are mothers, fathers, warriors, tricksters and always as flawed as their creators. what is the point of god? is it just something that set the machine in motion and now sits back to watch the show, waiting to pass judgment on the failing of its creations? aside from filling our need for some beginning, it seems more the absent slumlord than anything else.


----------



## crackerboy (Oct 23, 2010)

undertheice said:


> which truth?
> which morality?
> which god?
> 
> ...



Your post leads directly to my point. You say which truth. In today's society truth is a perception. Which also means that right and wrong are only perceptions. But every man, woman, and child are born with this little voice inside that tells them what is right and wrong. whether or not they choose to listen to it is another story. So where does that voice come from?


----------



## undertheice (Oct 23, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> .....every man, woman, and child is born with this little voice inside that tells them what is right and wrong.


we aren't born with that voice or any perception of right and wrong. if an infant were capable of killing, it would do so without hesitation. we are born as amoral creatures with little concept of the needs of anyone but ourselves. we are impressed at an early age with the morality of our culture and this is the voice we choose to listen to or not.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 24, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Here is a question for all. If there is no God than what is your foundation of truth? Where do people get their moral beliefs of right and wrong? In order to say something is true, you must have a foundation of what truth is.


 From their parents!!!! Duh!!!!


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 24, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Here is a question for all. If there is no God than what is your foundation of truth? Where do people get their moral beliefs of right and wrong? In order to say something is true, you must have a foundation of what truth is.


 Rational empiricism is my basis for deciding what's true or not. 

A certain level, of morality occurs in every social animal. Things like altruism are found in many types of animals, not just the primates although non-human primates can have very intricate social structure. One way you can think about morals is to relate them to empathy. We can certainly agree that you or I wouldn't want to be murdered or have someone take our shit without our permission, so it is reasonable to conclude that you and I shouldn't murder others or take their possessions either and classify those behaviors as immoral. 

As for how we developed those morals, you ask good questions and science is doing some great research in the area. 

[youtube]RK8rKKp-vP0[/youtube]


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Oct 24, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> But every man, woman, and child are born with this little voice inside that tells them what is right and wrong. whether or not they choose to listen to it is another story. So where does that voice come from?


That voice is intuition. A thought formed in the subconscious, then ultimately rationalized (by conditioning set by parents and society) by the conscious mind.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would also like to add that no not every human is born with it either.

Psychopaths don't have it or don't listen to it like the rest of us do. There are psychopaths in every single culture and society on the planet.


----------



## undertheice (Oct 24, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I would also like to add that no not every human is born with it either.
> Psychopaths don't have it or don't listen to it like the rest of us do. There are psychopaths in every single culture and society on the planet.


at birth we would all be considered psychopaths. before society leaves its imprint on us, our will is entirely under the control of self-interest and the needs of others aren't even considered. the pleasure and pain of the individual are all that is important. through punishment and reward we gradually align ourselves with the mores of our culture and become what is considered a sane, productive person. a psychopathic personality merely fails to allow society's imprint to overshadow those primal needs we are all born to.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 24, 2010)

undertheice said:


> at birth we would all be considered psychopaths. before society leaves its imprint on us, our will is entirely under the control of self-interest and the needs of others aren't even considered. the pleasure and pain of the individual are all that is important. through punishment and reward we gradually align ourselves with the mores of our culture and become what is considered a sane, productive person. a psychopathic personality merely fails to allow society's imprint to overshadow those primal needs we are all born to.


 I guess you didn't watch the video as current research completely contradicts this opinion of yours.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 24, 2010)

Those little boogers in the video were OBVIOUSLY filled with the holy spirit...


----------



## undertheice (Oct 24, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I guess you didn't watch the video as current research completely contradicts this opinion of yours.


the only thing that such studies can ever prove is how quickly we are imprinted with the mores of society. our training begins almost immediately after birth, rewards are given for behavior that adheres to societal norms and punishment meted out for aberrance. those rewards and punishments may be as seemingly inconsequential as subtle cues given by those that an infant is dependent upon, but they are powerful nonetheless. any claim that such experimentation proves some innate tendency toward helpful or moral behavior is pseudo-scientific claptrap. all that can rationally be construed is an intelligent self-interest.


----------



## humblegrizz (Oct 24, 2010)

As a scientist who thinks in terms of the laws of the universe, all I can say when someone asks me about God(s) is... "no data available".


----------



## Zcomfort (Oct 24, 2010)

Our minds can not handle the truth of God. He is beyond our capabilities, so one must have faith. We all have a destiny, but we have the power to make our way to or from it. God already knows wich way though. I didn't realise how many nonbelievers were on here, and I just hope that there are more believers that medicate in the world than none.


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 24, 2010)

undertheice said:


> the only thing that such studies can ever prove is how quickly we are imprinted with the mores of society. our training begins almost immediately after birth, rewards are given for behavior that adheres to societal norms and punishment meted out for aberrance. those rewards and punishments may be as seemingly inconsequential as subtle cues given by those that an infant is dependent upon, but they are powerful nonetheless. any claim that such experimentation proves some innate tendency toward helpful or moral behavior is pseudo-scientific claptrap. all that can rationally be construed is an intelligent self-interest.


 IC, so you're now an expert in human and chimpanzee development and you are smarter than the researchers at the Max Planck Institute because they're so stoopid. I'll call them up and tell them you're on your way to correct all of their mistakes they've made.


----------



## Kubla (Oct 28, 2010)

Where did everything come from? 

I don't know. No one knows. The whole concept is pretty overwhelming for anyone to wrap their head around, but I honestly see religion as an emotional crutch in this regard. I've plenty of religious and non-religious friends, many of whom I've discussed this with on one level or another.

From my experience asking the same question as the OP (albeit not as beligerantly) you get these two answers the most:

Religious answer: God made everything. (I.e. I don't *know* where this universe came from or how it came to be, but I *believe* that a Creator is responsible.(

Atheist: Big Bang theory etc. (I.e I don't *know*, but all the rational evidence falls with science.)

To each his own.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kubla said:


> Where did everything come from?
> 
> I don't know. No one knows. The whole concept is pretty overwhelming for anyone to wrap their head around, but I honestly see religion as an emotional crutch in this regard. I've plenty of religious and non-religious friends, many of whom I've discussed this with on one level or another.
> 
> ...


You're right, but to imply "belief" or "faith" is on equal ground in the real world, especially when you're talking about our collective reality that we all share and can all observe in the exact same way with the exact same tools, faith and belief fall short where the evidence lives on whether someone believes it or not.

Which is one of the reasons I'm an atheist to begin with...


----------



## Kubla (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with you totally, I'm atheist myself for the very simple fact that at least science has legs to stand on.


That said, I can understand why science doesn't win over many of the religious. Getting beaten over the head with a Bible does nothing to convince me of it's supposed truth, and in the same way you can quote Origin of Species or whatever to a theist all day and they'll find it totally ridiculous. I really wish it was different, but from my experience it isn't


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kubla said:


> I agree with you totally, I'm atheist myself for the very simple fact that at least science has legs to stand on.
> 
> 
> That said, I can understand why science doesn't win over many of the religious. Getting beaten over the head with a Bible does nothing to convince me of it's supposed truth, and in the same way you can quote Origin of Species or whatever to a theist all day and they'll find it totally ridiculous. I really wish it was different, but from my experience it isn't


 
Kubla, I have pretty similar experiences in my life. Welcome to the forum buddy

It's weird... personal friends, really smart people with full blown faith... I guess my conclusion so far is indoctrination and the idea of *non existence* after death is just too powerful a force for some people, and other people know how to take advantage of it for their own benefit.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Oct 28, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's weird... personal friends, really smart people with full blown faith... I guess my conclusion so far is indoctrination and the idea of *non existence* after death is just too powerful a force for some people, and other people know how to take advantage of it for their own benefit.


...ISN'T THAT THE FUCKING TRUTH!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...ISN'T THAT THE FUCKING TRUTH!!!


 
An odd thing about that observation too is that most of these people are completely oblivious they're doing anything. Most preachers and priests believe what they preach, I'd assume, same with parents who teach their kids their faith, and it's the religion and the dogma itself that's perpetuating the indoctrination. The good ol' fear of nonexistence has always been around, but none of these believers - that I know anyway - ask themselves if there's truth to the history. Most atheists I know know more about religion than most believers. That says a lot. How a person of faith can't see that I don't really get... But then again, I don't get a lot of things about people with faith...


----------



## zuuluu (Nov 7, 2010)

Well some of us dont have to have an answer for everything. There earth has been here for no telling how many billions or trillions of years and I have only been here for 20 so unlike u I dont act like a no it all. I exept that I dont know everything and thats that. I dont have to b an ass hole like ur self and say it was created in 6 days by some dude and say if anyone beleves other wise ur a dumb atheist. Who gives a shit? Its marijuana forum. I dont no how the earth is made but I do no I'm on earth and so is marijuana so I smoke the shit out of it and say thank u earth. Thats that. Fuck u.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 7, 2010)

zuuluu said:


> Well some of us dont have to have an answer for everything. There earth has been here for no telling how many billions or trillions of years and I have only been here for 20 so unlike u I dont act like a no it all. I exept that I dont know everything and thats that. I dont have to b an ass hole like ur self and say it was created in 6 days by some dude and say if anyone beleves other wise ur a dumb atheist. Who gives a shit? Its marijuana forum. I dont no how the earth is made but I do no I'm on earth and so is marijuana so I smoke the shit out of it and say thank u earth. Thats that. Fuck u.


*None of us have the answers for everything and atheists are the only ones who admit it.*

The Earth has been here for 4.56 Billion years. We KNOW this for a fact.

This is the subsection "Spirituality & Sexuality & Philosophy", there are other sections to talk about growing weed. 

I do know how the Earth was made.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Nov 7, 2010)

zuuluu said:


> Well some of us dont have to have an answer for everything. There earth has been here for no telling how many billions or trillions of years and I have only been here for 20 so unlike u I dont act like a no it all. I exept that I dont know everything and thats that. I dont have to b an ass hole like ur self and say it was created in 6 days by some dude and say if anyone beleves other wise ur a dumb atheist. Who gives a shit? Its marijuana forum. I dont no how the earth is made but I do no I'm on earth and so is marijuana so I smoke the shit out of it and say thank u earth. Thats that. Fuck u.


----------



## AtheistKnight (Nov 8, 2010)

Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil? Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?

You should live your life and try to make the world a better place for your being in it, whether or not you believe in god. If there is no god, you have lost nothing and will be remembered fondly by those you left behind. If there is a benevolent god, he will judge you on your merits and not just on whether or not you believed in him.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 10, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


This doesnt really go anywhere because an athiest could just as easily say where did god from? Eventually you have to accept the fact that A. Either there was a never a beginning and there will never be an end. Or B. Something came from nothing. 

Eithier way its like two drunk people fighting over what's the best beer... It never goes anywhere.


----------



## atrumblood (Nov 14, 2010)

*sigh* The op was obviously looking to stir shit up. 
I guess I'll throw in my two cents since I bothered clicking on the link.

The thought that everything was created by anything other than chaotic chance in the universe scares the hell out of me. 
I think Carl Sagan said it best.

"It is far better to grasp the universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring."


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 15, 2010)

atrumblood said:


> *sigh* The op was obviously looking to stir shit up.
> I guess I'll throw in my two cents since I bothered clicking on the link.
> 
> The thought that everything was created by anything other than chaotic chance in the universe scares the hell out of me.
> ...


 How is some crazed, judgmental, self righteous deity watching my every move just ready to send my ass to a flaming pit supposed to be reassuring?! I don't konw about the whole god creating everything, but I will say learning what I have been about genetics lately, its like a badass programing language, the ultimate programming language....I find that odd, and entertaining. I want to learn how to program in it...


----------



## AtheistKnight (Nov 15, 2010)

If I were to suggest that between the Earth and Mars there is a china teapot revolving about the sun in an elliptical orbit, nobody would be able to disprove my assertion provided I were careful to add that the teapot is too small to be revealed even by our most powerful telescopes. But if I were to go on to say that, since my assertion cannot be disproved, it is an intolerable presumption on the part of human reason to doubt it, I should rightly be thought to be talking nonsense. If, however, the existence of such a teapot were affirmed in ancient books, taught as the sacred truth every Sunday, and instilled into the minds of children at school, hesitation to believe in its existence would become a mark of eccentricity and entitle the doubter to the attentions of the psychiatrist in an enlightened age or of the Inquisitor in an earlier time. ~Bertrand Russell

The burden of proof is not on the skeptic... but on those who would have us believe without proof.

With that said... there are many crazy gods, goddesses, etc. Who's god, goddess, etc... is the right god? Is the real god that we should be worshipping Thor? Zeus? Either way... would the real god please stand up so we as a species can stop killing each other over the right to call our imaginary friend the real and most potent one.

Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil? Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?

You should live your life and try to make the world a better place for your being in it, whether or not you believe in god. If there is no god, you have lost nothing and will be remembered fondly by those you left behind. If there is a benevolent god, he will judge you on your merits and not just on whether or not you believed in him.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=28297&id=100000245021281&l=dc129597d1
Atheist artwork for those who like that sort of thing.


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 19, 2010)

RavenMochi said:


> How is some crazed, judgmental, self righteous deity watching my every move just ready to send my ass to a flaming pit supposed to be reassuring?! I don't konw about the whole god creating everything, but I will say learning what I have been about genetics lately, its like a badass programing language, the ultimate programming language....I find that odd, and entertaining. I want to learn how to program in it...


I call this bad ass technology scary as hell and I find it EERIE as hell any of us as human beings, whether "believer" or not find it entertaining. I question technology....and God gives answers. Technology most often produces heartache and devastation beyond reproach......all in the name of blasphemy.

.....not challenging your opinion Raven, nor your intrigue...just noting what I consider notable for those who have eyes in which to see......I know, I know.....sounds "religious>"......truth, nonetheless.
Are Robots Really Stealing Human Jobs? - PCWorld


*This joker calls these androids the "seeds of hope for our future." Umm........ok.*
[video=youtube;wjW-v0IPT_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjW-v0IPT_M[/video]


*......we all know actresses are in such HIGH DEMAND!*
*Always question.......yes, even science.*
[video]http://english.cntv.cn/program/cultureexpress/20101112/103050.shtml[/video]


----------



## crackerboy (Nov 24, 2010)

Humans are and always have been trying to become God. This is why we create things such and androids. Its funny how people can deny that it is possible to be created when every day in science we get closer and closer to creating our own species. We are just mimicking God. We where created in his image. So we also try to create as He did.


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 24, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Humans are and always have been trying to become God. This is why we create things such and androids. Its funny how people can deny that it is possible to be created when every day in science we get closer and closer to creating our own species. We are just mimicking God. We where created in his image. So we also try to create as He did.


 So because we create and build tools that look and act like us (presumably to make interactions with our machines easier and more natural) that somehow proves that we were created by a man in the sky?


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 24, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> So because we create and build tools that look and act like us (presumably to make interactions with our machines easier and more natural) that somehow proves that we were created by a man in the sky?


 Well...yeah, duh...


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Well...yeah, duh...


Exactly...just allow the veil to come off and see the forest through the trees....THAT'S FAITH, and with faith come MIRACLES.


----------



## crackerboy (Nov 24, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> So because we create and build tools that look and act like us (presumably to make interactions with our machines easier and more natural) that somehow proves that we were created by a man in the sky?


Nope just one of many psychological patterns that would show our tendency to mimic a creator. Not proof as you call it. Just showing the possibilities.


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 24, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Nope just one of many psychological patterns that would show our tendency to mimic a creator. Not proof as you call it. Just showing the possibilities.


 Yet you find it funny that people can deny god in light of all of this. That sounds suspiciously like you think these patterns somehow amount to evidence that something created us. Really you are making god in your image. Creativity is one of the hallmarks that make us human. This ability to form abstract thought is something that anthropologists recognize as something that distinguishes us from other primates and have found other hominids such as Neanderthal also had this characteristic. I find it odd that anyone would think that our desire to create things, even likenesses of ourselves, have anything to do with whether or not we ourselves were made by something. To me it is a complete non-sequitur.


----------



## crackerboy (Nov 24, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Yet you find it funny that people can deny god in light of all of this. That sounds suspiciously like you think these patterns somehow amount to evidence that something created us. Really you are making god in your image. Creativity is one of the hallmarks that make us human. This ability to form abstract thought is something that anthropologists recognize as something that distinguishes us from other primates and have found other hominids such as Neanderthal also had this characteristic. I find it odd that anyone would think that our desire to create things, even likenesses of ourselves, have anything to do with whether or not we ourselves were made by something. To me it is a complete non-sequitur.



No I find it funny that people who are actively trying to create new life are the same people that deny that it is possible that we may have been created. Why is it so hard to believe that if we might be able to create a species than why couldn't we have been created? Where is the logic in that? Once again the God complex comes into play. You want to be the first, the creator, instead of the created.


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 24, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> No I find it funny that people who are actively trying to create new life are the same people that deny that it is possible that we may have been created. Why is it so hard to believe that if we might be able to create a species than why couldn't we have been created? Where is the logic in that? Once again the God complex comes into play. You want to be the first, the creator, instead of the created.


...and God has been letting mankind know we've crossed the borders a time too many in the sick society in which we live.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 24, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> No I find it funny that people who are actively trying to create new life are the same people that deny that it is possible that we may have been created. Why is it so hard to believe that if we might be able to create a species than why couldn't we have been created? Where is the logic in that? Once again the God complex comes into play. You want to be the first, the creator, instead of the created.


 Wow, seriously? Are you now trying to make up a new type of logic or something? Even if we have the capability to create and alter life or build replicas, that doesn't give any credence to the idea that we were created. It doesn't even invite the possibility. Your conclusion does not follow your premise yet somehow you think that is logical. You can't even put it into a syllogism since you're missing a step that shows why the ability for us to create has anything at all to do with how we came into being. 


> * non sequitur*
> 
> By Richard Nordquist, About.com Guide
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> in the sick society in which we live.


You mean that one that's 85% Christian?


Happy Thanksgiving Babs!


----------



## crackerboy (Nov 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Wow, seriously? Are you now trying to make up a new type of logic or something? Even if we have the capability to create and alter life or build replicas, that doesn't give any credence to the idea that we were created. It doesn't even invite the possibility. Your conclusion does not follow your premise yet somehow you think that is logical. You can't even put it into a syllogism since you're missing a step that shows why the ability for us to create has anything at all to do with how we came into being.



Seriously man get over yourself already. You are out of control with this crap. I don't care how many definitions you post. Whatever Mr. Spock your logic does not compute. What is so hard for you to understand?


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 25, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Seriously man get over yourself already. You are out of control with this crap. I don't care how many definitions you post. Whatever Mr. Spock your logic does not compute. What is so hard for you to understand?


 Sounds like you're in denial to me. You can't seem to answer simple questions about your logic so you resort to more attacks and blame my logic. Nice attempt to put your lack of ability to recognize your own fallacies as somehow my fault. What I don't understand is why you just won't answer the damn questions rather than attempt to restate your argument. 

Here's your logic:
1. We are capable of creating androids that look and function like us
2. ???
3. therefore we too possibly were created

Everything that you attempt to put in as #2 such as the idea that we are attempting to mimic god is assuming what you are trying to demonstrate, that is that we were created by a god with these characteristics. 

Look, I gave you links to help you understand why your comment makes absolutely no logical sense. Don't keep blaming me if you don't understand. Remember, you are the one that claimed it was completely logical. I'm not trying to train you for formal debate but come on, at least have the rocks to admit when maybe you were wrong about something. The validity and soundness of a logic argument is not a matter of opinion. It can be proven just like math.


----------



## crackerboy (Nov 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Sounds like you're in denial to me. You can't seem to answer simple questions about your logic so you resort to more attacks and blame my logic. Nice attempt to put your lack of ability to recognize your own fallacies as somehow my fault. What I don't understand is why you just won't answer the damn questions rather than attempt to restate your argument.
> 
> Here's your logic:
> 1. We are capable of creating androids that look and function like us
> ...



No i simply pointed out that the reason man wants to create may be because we are obsessed with trying to be like the creator. The urge to create comes from in my opinion the urge to become like God. It was a simple observation that I posted on roll it up. I was not submitting a new theory to a panel of scientists. Like I said you take yourself way to seriously. Really man it does not always have to turn into something so complicated. I understand thats how you feel better about yourself. Trying to show how smart you are I mean. And its not that I don't understand what you are trying to say. I understand just fine. I'm just annoyed that you continually over analyze everything everyone posts. Yes I am allowed to have a different opinion than yours without having to break down every phrase and word I type.


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 25, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> No i simply pointed out that the reason man wants to create may be because we are obsessed with trying to be like the creator. The urge to create comes from in my opinion the urge to become like God. It was a simple observation that I posted on roll it up. I was not submitting a new theory to a panel of scientists. Like I said you take yourself way to seriously. Really man it does not always have to turn into something so complicated. I understand thats how you feel better about yourself. Trying to show how smart you are I mean. And its not that I don't understand what you are trying to say. I understand just fine. I'm just annoyed that you continually over analyze everything everyone posts. Yes I am allowed to have a different opinion than yours without having to break down every phrase and word I type.


 Quit crying. You made a post on RUI that was not made out to be an opinion. You made definitive statements that at the same time made a backhanded insult to those of us that create and use such technology that you and babs so readily deride. 

Now you bitch and moan about just being an opinion or an observation. NOW you use "may" and "my opinion" but we know better. You also accuse me of not seeing the "logic" in your statement, yet you seemed to not understand my responses yet you continued to engage me with a response. It appeared that you wanted to dialogue but when you had enough of your impossible position of trying to defend your initial attacks, you accuse me of being hypercritical and over analytical. 

Well fuck you and I'm sorry but I get tired of stupid theistic attacks on human advancement through science. Let's be honest, you hate that your stupid arguments are ripped apart because you want immunity from saying such ridiculous things. Every new step in science and technology seems to be an insult to invisible sky man worshipers and now when you get called out on your bullshit you attempt to turn the tables and make me the bad guy. Sorry but crap is exposed for all to see.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Here's your logic:
> 1. We are capable of creating androids that look and function like us
> 2. ???
> 3. therefore we too possibly were created


----------



## crackerboy (Nov 25, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Quit crying. You made a post on RUI that was not made out to be an opinion. You made definitive statements that at the same time made a backhanded insult to those of us that create and use such technology that you and babs so readily deride.
> 
> Now you bitch and moan about just being an opinion or an observation. NOW you use "may" and "my opinion" but we know better. You also accuse me of not seeing the "logic" in your statement, yet you seemed to not understand my responses yet you continued to engage me with a response. It appeared that you wanted to dialogue but when you had enough of your impossible position of trying to defend your initial attacks, you accuse me of being hypercritical and over analytical.
> 
> Well fuck you and I'm sorry but I get tired of stupid theistic attacks on human advancement through science. Let's be honest, you hate that your stupid arguments are ripped apart because you want immunity from saying such ridiculous things. Every new step in science and technology seems to be an insult to invisible sky man worshipers and now when you get called out on your bullshit you attempt to turn the tables and make me the bad guy. Sorry but crap is exposed for all to see.



I was not making an argument. I was commenting on the irony of the subject. There was nothing definitive about that statement. I was not even commenting to you. So for you to jump in and insist that I do this or that I'm not doing that is just ridiculous. Why is it so hard for you to accept that people can have other views than you? You at no point where trying to have a dialog with me. You where just being the normal arrogant dick that you normally are. You have not debunked anything. The only thing you have accomplished is to show every body how much of an ass you are. Congratulations you have been awarded the thread Nazi award. Ohh yeah I will continue to post my "stupid theistic attacks" any time I please and will do so just to annoy you for now on. Just so you know I work with this same technology that you worship everyday. I don't have a problem with technology. I have a problem with overzealous closed minded bullies like yourself and Pad. You two troll these threads and insult everyone that has a different point of view than you. I get more + REPS from arguing with you two than anything else. So what does that tell you. It tells me that people are glad to see someone else opinion thats not constantly full of negativity and arrogance. Its hilarious how upset you get when people don't bow down to your all knowing attitudes. If your so stuck on the rules of debate than why are you trying to debate with stoners. Why won't you go debate some real scientists? Is it because its easier to maintain that ego when people are to stoned to bother arguing with you.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't make me pull this car over!!!!


----------



## Sure Shot (Nov 25, 2010)

Man is not the product of God.
God is the product of Man.

Wonderful movie from 1980 puts this into great perspective. "The Gods Must Be Crazy"


----------



## crackerboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Don't make me pull this car over!!!!




alright alright my bad


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 25, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> No i simply pointed out that the reason man wants to create may be because we are obsessed with trying to be like the creator. The urge to create comes from in my opinion the urge to become like God. It was a simple observation that I posted on roll it up. I was not submitting a new theory to a panel of scientists. Like I said you take yourself way to seriously. Really man it does not always have to turn into something so complicated. I understand thats how you feel better about yourself. Trying to show how smart you are I mean. And its not that I don't understand what you are trying to say. I understand just fine. I'm just annoyed that you continually over analyze everything everyone posts. Yes I am allowed to have a different opinion than yours without having to break down every phrase and word I type.



When we are talking about rules of evidence, opinion is irrelevant. You must go where the evidence takes you. Humans are prone to mistakes of perception, logic and memory, and the rules of evidence (scientific method) are designed to help us find the truth while avoiding those mistakes.

Your claim, that humans want to create which suggests a creator, is indeed a non-sequitor. It implies a logical connection where there is none. While I don't agree with insulting you, I do agree that the statement has nothing to do with the question of god. 

The truth is, god's existence will never be a question of science, since the scientific method demands a claim be falsifiable. This means the subject of god is not testable, so it has no place in science. In other words, if we wanted to find evidence of a god, we would have to ask ourselves "How would we expect the world to look if god created it?". The answer of course is, the world would look any way god wanted it to. In short, when we go looking for evidence of god, EVERYTHING becomes evidence of god. This means the claim will be true no matter how it's tested, which is not science.

Science is flexible. Science is constantly changing it's mind in the face of new evidence. Religion NEVER changes it's mind or opinion no matter what the evidence is.

In keeping with the idea of Mr Dawkins,

We are all atheists about most of the gods mankind has ever created. Some of us just take it one god further. Once you understand the reasons you dismiss all other possible gods in the world, you may understand why I dismiss yours.


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 25, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> I was not making an argument. I was commenting on the irony of the subject. There was nothing definitive about that statement. I was not even commenting to you. So for you to jump in and insist that I do this or that I'm not doing that is just ridiculous. Why is it so hard for you to accept that people can have other views than you? You at no point where trying to have a dialog with me. You where just being the normal arrogant dick that you normally are. You have not debunked anything. The only thing you have accomplished is to show every body how much of an ass you are. Congratulations you have been awarded the thread Nazi award. Ohh yeah I will continue to post my "stupid theistic attacks" any time I please and will do so just to annoy you for now on. Just so you know I work with this same technology that you worship everyday. I don't have a problem with technology. I have a problem with overzealous closed minded bullies like yourself and Pad. You two troll these threads and insult everyone that has a different point of view than you. I get more + REPS from arguing with you two than anything else. So what does that tell you. It tells me that people are glad to see someone else opinion thats not constantly full of negativity and arrogance. Its hilarious how upset you get when people don't bow down to your all knowing attitudes. If your so stuck on the rules of debate than why are you trying to debate with stoners. Why won't you go debate some real scientists? Is it because its easier to maintain that ego when people are to stoned to bother arguing with you.


Nothing definitive? Are you actually a moron or just too fucking proud to admit when you are wrong? 
"Humans are and always have been trying to become God. This is why we create things such and androids."
Sounds quite definitive. An opinion is phrased like "I think..." or "it appears to me..." or even "it is my opinion..." 
You also are making a claim here, that we create this technology to "become God." This is an extremely arrogant statement claiming to know the minds and hearts of other people. Ironic that you call me arrogant. 
I know I have never aspired to become god, so your statement is false for at least one human. 

We are just mimicking God. We where created in his image. So we also try to create as He did.
More definitive bullshit claims about other people's motives. 

You don't even know what closed minded means, it doesn't mean that you accept any bullshit assertion without question. That's called credulity and you are full of it. I'm not upset, I'm aggravated by your constant inability to grasp simple concepts when they are clearly explained. But I guess that says more about you than it does about me. 

Keep up with the personal attacks and ad hominems. I will continue to respond when you make such stupid contentions, especially when you attempt to shroud a subtle dig at those of us that respect logic, science and reason. Most people that I know that are believers will own up and admit that anything they believe is all on faith, and is something that no one can have absolute knowledge about. When donkeys like yourself make emphatic statements about these things, you deserve every criticism leveled at you. 

Now you claim that my posting in this very public forum, on a thread that I was subscribed to before you showed up, is ridiculous. Keep on saying shit like this because your stupidity is entertaining. You seem so angry about my insistence you acknowledge errors in logic. Not once have you attempted to fix these errors but you appear brilliant at your ability to sidestep the issue and deflect. It has nothing to do with 'rules' of debate but of pointing out where your arguments are unsound or invalid. Turning it around and trying to blame me for your ignorance and inability to understand these basic concepts is vacant and and obvious dodge, apparent to everyone with an ounce of critical thinking skills, whether they are a stoner or not. Do you doubt that there are other scientists here on this board? It seems that you don't think potheads are able to follow logic, a stereotype that I'm sure offends a quite a few people here. I too get repped for dealing with your sophistry but unlike you I don't fucking care what other people think because that's not why I post here. I don't know if it's even worth it to point out that is a false dichotomy implying that because I debate your dumb ass that I also don't have more substantial debates with scientists. Probably not since it appears your brain is immune to dialectic. 

Yes, you are welcome to post your stupid theistic attacks but I will readily respond to them in spite of your insistence that for some reason I shouldn't. Calling me a nazi won't deter me as you might hope in order to shield yourself from more criticism. 

BTW, by invoking Godwin's Law, YOU LOSE!


----------



## Heisenberg (Nov 26, 2010)

> Godwin&#8217;s Law or the reductio ad Hitlerum. This refers to an attempt at poisoning the well by drawing an analogy between another&#8217;s position and Hitler or the Nazis.


One of my favorite


*Edit, I see you already pointed it out.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 26, 2010)

We all need to come together in peace..
And stop hating.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 26, 2010)

That's it I'm pullin' over!


----------



## ecofrog (Dec 8, 2010)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


 Im an atheist and I think its pretty rude to call me ignorant without even knowing me. Shows how one sided you already are... but i will answer your question anyhow.

Just because we dont have proof of one theory or another, doesnt mean that God musta done it, right? They didnt know why it rained, thought Zeus did it. They didnt know the world was round, what the stars were, what bacteria was, computers, aeroplanes, books, fire.... the list is long of the stuff we dont know. Infact, everyone should start a sentence with 'At our current level of ignorance, we are pretty sure of ...' Which means that while nothing can be absolutely proven nor can it be 100% refuted, the best way to answer questions is to look at the evidence and build upon that evidence. 

So to the question of 'how the hell did everything come about?', you can start to answer that question by offering hypothesis and then building empirical evidence for different hypothesis. 

God sneezed and the Earth and heavens are formed. Well... other than hearsay evidence, im sure it would be hard to find some empirical evidence. Using even the most crude rules of hearsay evidence in court, without some sort of empirical evidence, hearsay is not admissible in court unless its first hand. Mostly, people will utilize this position thruout the ages as a fall back position. 

Flying Spaghetti Monster sneezed and the Earth and heavens are formed. Well... again, other than some hearsay, its hard to make this case based on empirical evidence. I think this is the best argument for to not utilize the fallback position because they are all as likely because of the lack of evidence. 

Big bang. There is alot of science behind the big bang. While I dont doubt that something happened as has been roughly explained by current science, ther are so many mysteries about it that its hard to draw a straight line. But because there are many predictions that seem to come true many many years after the concept, its clear that there is 'empirical evidence' for a rationed person to allow for this possibility to be a strong candidate for 'where it all began'.

Frozen asteroid brought life. Personally, I think this is a strong contender on how life is seeded around the universe. There is plenty of evidence that the rough building blocks and 'food' such as amino acids and carbon compounds are found throughout the universe. Yet we dont have a mechanism for how soup turns into life so while we have the pieces and parts, we have 2 valid theories... spontaneity or seeding. Seeding seems more plausible to me given how spores and single celled life acts. Also, we are finding organisms is a huge number of places on the earth, bottom of oil wells and floating in our Atmosphere. 

Ofcourse there are so many other hypothesis. The point wasnt to show them all but to show the process of how to answer big questions. Fallback positions are weak, hearsay arguments are weak, hypothesis with empirical evidence that predicts actions is strong. Open your mind and ask the question. But then try to answer that question in a reasoned fashion.


----------



## noobdestroyer (Dec 8, 2010)

creating a living cell is probably like building a car. you had electricity and some basic elements, which formed amino acids, like the experiment where they showed it could happen. they wonder why all the cell contents in the solution doesnt just make life... well if you had all these car parts just because you pile it in a garage dont make a car. its probably easy enough to make life as they think with the electricity and elements they just havent strung it together right they just piled parts in a solution. it was a good first step that experiment with electricity on elements to get aminos, they just need to go farther to actually make a working thing


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 8, 2010)

rabble rabble rabble


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;9fEjJ4Ecy9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fEjJ4Ecy9Q[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 13, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> [video=youtube;9fEjJ4Ecy9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fEjJ4Ecy9Q[/video]


you waited 6 months to follow up your own post with that?


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 13, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> you waited 6 months to follow up your own post with that?


I'm just trying to stir some shit up.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 13, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> I'm just trying to stir some shit up.


lol did it work the first time?


----------



## guy incognito (Jun 13, 2011)

It works occasionally. Just trying to rile up those crazy atheists.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah were the crazy, non-rational ones. Oh wait. We dont need the sugar coated explanation.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 22, 2011)

It's aggressive people like this that make me embarrassed to be Christian sometimes -_-;

Anyway, the whole point of an omnipotent Creator is that such a being would be the only one capable of Creating more and being singular in the void before the dawn of the universe...

I agree it is naive to think we understand how the world work or was forned because of science. But it's also naive to believe we understand everything about God too. I don't think God would approve of battering people because they do not believe the same things you do, too.


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I agree it is naive to think we understand how the world work or was forned because of science.


 Can you expand on this? Do you think the knowledge that we have gained is illusory? What do you think about accomplishments like landing a probe on a comet speeding around the sun and picking up material that was around when our earth was formed? Does not the fact that these things work and we can accomplish these things help support the idea that we actually do understand how the world was formed? Why do people seem to discount the idea the fact that technology derived from science works, therefore the science itself is sound and based on some real truth?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 22, 2011)

You misinterpreted me. Or more likely, I didn't make myself clear enough in a passing comment.

I'm not trying to say science is bullshit. I'm an enthusiast myself, top grades in individual classes and all that. I meant it is naive to think we understand EVERYTHING about how the world works and how it was formed. True there is alot we can make educated guesses about based on what we know as scientific fact, but sometimes you need as much faith to believe in the theoretical and what's really scientific speculation as you would a Deity.

My family is still uncomfortable with my compromised belief in Evolutionary theory and Creationism but meh...
*shrugs*

I think we should just all toke up and stop worrying about it. Let's make this present and future as good as they can possibly be. :3 *wags tail*


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You misinterpreted me. Or more likely, I didn't make myself clear enough in a passing comment.
> 
> I'm not trying to say science is bullshit. I'm an enthusiast myself, top grades in individual classes and all that. I meant it is naive to think we understand EVERYTHING about how the world works and how it was formed. True there is alot we can make educated guesses about based on what we know as scientific fact, but sometimes you need as much faith to believe in the theoretical and what's really scientific speculation as you would a Deity.
> 
> ...


I think the reason that comment wasn't clear is because you are not completely clear on science and epistemology. No one thinks we know everything about anything but I think in the last few hundred years we have come up with models that are pretty close to reality. We have the basic framework, pretty good answers for most of the big questions, and is now a matter of filling in the details. It takes zero faith to accept the validity of scientific theories. There are certainly many speculative hypotheses about various aspects of nature but people don't sit back and take these things as truth on faith. They actively work to demonstrate ways they are right or (more importantly) wrong. 

Please don't take this post a nit-picking or adversarial. I think it is important that people try to understand science and what it claims as much as what it doesn't. There are too many non-scientists out there telling everyone (wrong) information. People would do well to understand what science is and what it isn't and that science never, ever proves anything. 

One of the reasons people do 'worry' about this stuff is so that we can help make our future as good as it possibly can be.


----------



## Brazko (Jun 22, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> There are too many non-scientists out there telling everyone (wrong) information.


 
What does that statement actually mean or implies? Now I understand your point so there is no need to over exemplify the non-sensical to prove your point, but the statement itself holds no water/validity.

Einstein wasn't a quote unquote "scientist" when he provided his first few publications to the scientific community. Nor did he follow the quote unquote "scientific method". His greatest discoveries supplied to the community where all basically thought experiments, that he would later go back and try to provide the Math to confirm the thought experiments. In fact the Nobel Peace prize was given to him for the paper he wrote when he was a "non-scientist". 

Now, like I said don't over exemplify what I'm saying because I do understand the degree of context you are speaking, however, my point is that saying you are a scientist doesn't mean you are always providing the correct answers either. A majority of new leaps in theorectical physics is provided by people who were not considered Scientists..(ie. surfers, plumbers, etc...)


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 22, 2011)

Brazko said:


> What does that statement actually mean or implies? Now I understand your point so there is no need to over exemplify the non-sensical to prove your point, but the statement itself holds no water/validity.
> 
> Einstein wasn't a quote unquote "scientist" when he provided his first few publications to the scientific community. Nor did he follow the quote unquote "scientific method". His greatest discoveries supplied to the community where all basically thought experiments, that he would later go back and try to provide the Math to confirm the thought experiments. In fact the Nobel Peace prize was given to him for the paper he wrote when he was a "non-scientist".
> 
> Now, like I said don't over exemplify what I'm saying because I do understand the degree of context you are speaking, however, my point is that saying you are a scientist doesn't mean you are always providing the correct answers either. A majority of new leaps in theorectical physics is provided by people who were not considered Scientists..(ie. surfers, plumbers, etc...)


 I don't think you understand what it is to be a scientist. Einstein didn't win a Nobel Prize for simply thinking about the photoelectric effect, he used math and built upon another theory by Max Planck and his paper was able to be verified and he gave ways in which experiments can and were devised to show his equations were accurate. 

You also seem to be unaware of Einstein's history as he had a diploma to teach physics at the Polytechnic in Switzerland prior to his 1905 papers. He studied science and wrote scientific papers even prior to the Annus Mirabilis yet you seem to want to label him as a non-scientist. 

Einstein, Susskind and Lisi (the plumber and surfer) are all scientists regardless of what else they accomplish. Being a scientist doesn't mean that you have letters after your name, being a scientist means you understand and follow the scientific method in your search for the truth. 

When I speak of non-scientists, I am speaking of forum denizens that have taken a class or two and think they are suddenly experts as seems to happen in many specialty areas. They are the ones that will repeat their misunderstanding about facts, laws and theories making it sound as if theories at some point become elevated to scientific fact or that laws cannot be broken and will always be true, etc. 

I'm also talking about you, by implying some astounding insight just happened to come to a plumber or a surfer dude one day and they didn't put in a lot of hard work into their papers and their methods were somehow 'outside' of science. 

I'm also talking about those non-scientists liars-for-Jesus such as Ken Ham and Kent Hovind that distort what science actually is for their own ends. Unfortunately their popularity is such that some of their nonsense actually ends up being repeated as fact often enough to be noticed.


----------



## Brazko (Jun 22, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I don't think you understand what it is to be a scientist. Einstein didn't win a Nobel Prize for simply thinking about the photoelectric effect, he used math and built upon another theory by Max Planck and his paper was able to be verified and he gave ways in which experiments can and were devised to show his equations were accurate.
> 
> You also seem to be unaware of Einstein's history as he had a diploma to teach physics at the Polytechnic in Switzerland prior to his 1905 papers. He studied science and wrote scientific papers even prior to the Annus Mirabilis yet you seem to want to label him as a non-scientist.
> 
> ...


I know the history and I understand he didn't fairytale a theory up. And no, if having a diploma in the science/physics field qualifies you as a scientist then all the same, my point was that he wasn't an acknowledged scientist and he wasn't teaching. And if the point your making is to say he was a qualified scientist, then every junior/high-school teacher must be a scientist as well. I also compared the surfer and plumber not to say, they just fantasized their theories up and didn't put work into them, but yes in a sense that's what they did. The math could only take them so far. They used thought experiments & personal observable experience to spark new ideas and concepts, which they later went back to construct in mathematical terminology that I agree is the hard part. 

I'm sorry if I misunderstood the scientific process, but I was under the impression that creative thinking and personal observations wasn't inclusive to the process. I thought it was a method of following information and not straying away from it, which kept you from heading in the wrong direction. Einstein didn't use Math to spark new ideas, he used thought experiments and personal observations that inspired him to refute Newtons theory . He was not an acknowledged scientists in any special field, just as the life-long plumber and a surfer weren't. Once again are you implying that a surfer/plumber isn't capable of providing reputable scientific standards of work? Because I made no implications that they did not put in the work, I simply said that they were not considered scientists in the general accepted or, technical sense. And if the above stands true to your meaning of scientist then I'm a scientist too, I hold diplomas in physics.



edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientist

I'm using this definition of Scientist and it describes the different context I think we are using. And by this definition the Surfer, Plumber, and E=MC2 were not Scientist by its restricted meaning, until they proved something that was already true. And only one has been able to demostrate with evidence while the others only provide incomplete math, but that isn't to say its not hypothetically sound with the present math involved. 

I apologize for responding in Droid, so I'm cleaning it up to allow a better understanding as to what I previously said. And, I see your point about titles; I Am a Scientist in the broad sense, as well as the field listed. It wasn't just your opinion of me after all ..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I have found that you can't really ask questions without having the majority of the anwers come from athiests who think your stupid for believing in a god. I believe there's a god and that someday we will meet him and so on. So yeah there's really no way of knowing how the world was created the big bang is a theory you can believe it and maybe it was right but same goes for religion it's all based on faith alone.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 9, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well I have found that you can't really ask questions without having the majority of the anwers come from athiests who think your stupid for believing in a god. I believe there's a god and that someday we will meet him and so on. So yeah there's really no way of knowing how the world was created the big bang is a theory you can believe it and maybe it was right but same goes for religion it's all based on faith alone.


Belief in the big bang isn't based on faith. It's based on evidence we've observed.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> Belief in the big bang isn't based on faith. It's based on evidence we've observed.


Oh ok so it's a fact huh? You know for sure that how everything was created? Oh you don't know, u only believe that's how it was made? I'm sorry I thought belief and faith were alike I guess I'm wrong. Yeah I'm an asshole.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 9, 2011)

OP is a fool, and OP has no CLUE how the people Defending Religion and shyt have looked like Nutt Cases the last few days.. Join the club lol. [video=youtube;fPY_xWci9AA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPY_xWci9AA[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 9, 2011)

belief / faith / religion are not the same. your mistake. 


Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh ok so it's a fact huh? You know for sure that how everything was created? Oh you don't know, u only believe that's how it was made? I'm sorry I thought belief and faith were alike I guess I'm wrong. Yeah I'm an asshole.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> belief / faith / religion are not the same. your mistake.


Hey how r ya doing fellow troll? Still arguing huh? Yup us trolls love to argue so then Im sure your waiting for me to post something so that you can argue. but now that I mentioned that you might not want to quote me, like you have been doing for the past couple of days so that you won't seem like a troll. Well then buddy I guess I'm gonna say something like na-ah ur wrong I'm right you just have to Bbbbeeeellliiieeevvveee. So now ur gonna say ur crazy and stupid, because ur better than everyone else, right? Well your probably gonna say I'm wrong well fuck it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh ok so it's a fact huh? You know for sure that how everything was created? Oh you don't know, u only believe that's how it was made? I'm sorry I thought belief and faith were alike I guess I'm wrong. Yeah I'm an asshole.


Yes it is a fact. We can observe elements being made and know the exact process in which they're created. 

Nobody is calling you stupid for believing in God. I know plenty of very smart people who have a belief in a higher power. I don't fault people for believing in God. It takes a lot to realize your own atheism, and even more to commit to it or abandon something like your religion. 

I've seen your posts though, you're taking the appropriate steps, I can tell you're genuinely curious which is good. Keep asking questions, don't be discouraged by answers that seem arrogant or smug. The first step is realizing that nobody knows the answers to this stuff, and the ones pretending and claiming they do are the ones lying to you and you should avoid. 

It's important to understand what 'fact' means, what 'theory' means, in the context of science. It's important to understand what 'hypothesis' means. What 'the scientific method' is and how it's applied and why it was devised. 

Follow this path and you will find the answers you're looking for.


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 9, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh ok so it's a fact huh? You know for sure that how everything was created? Oh you don't know, u only believe that's how it was made? I'm sorry I thought belief and faith were alike I guess I'm wrong. Yeah I'm an asshole.


I never said it was a fact I said it was based on observable evidence. I don't know _for sure_ how everything was created, but the big bang makes a hell of a lot more sense than "god did it" when you look at the evidence. Yes you are wrong, faith and belief are not the same thing. Faith is belief in the absence of evidence.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah good advice padawanbater thanks and I sincerely apologize to everyone you can have your beliefs and I will have mine and we can get along now and debate.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> I never said it was a fact I said it was based on observable evidence. I don't know _for sure_ how everything was created, but the big bang makes a hell of a lot more sense than "god did it" when you look at the evidence. Yes you are wrong, faith and belief are not the same thing. Faith is belief in the absence of evidence.


Yeah ur right in ur own world just like how I'm right in my world. Hey I don't want to take this thread away from op any more so I'm gonna make a big bang theory thread in this section so check it out and answer some questions.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread is old, who is the troll that bumped it?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 9, 2011)

bump.. damnit.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

Arrogant militant atheist here. 

How can I be of service to you?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 9, 2011)

Funny shyt. 


Morgan Lynn said:


> Arrogant militant atheist here.
> 
> How can I be of service to you?


----------



## guy incognito (Aug 9, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah ur right in ur own world just like how I'm right in my world. Hey I don't want to take this thread away from op any more so I'm gonna make a big bang theory thread in this section so check it out and answer some questions.


Yes, you are right in your own little world disconnected from reality.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

^^^ nah bro my world isn't little it's about the same size as yours maybe a little bigger not too much just a little. But don't get mad buddy I'm saying theres no point in arguing because were both to hard headed.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

VILEPLUME said:


> This thread is old, who is the troll that bumped it?


Ooh ooh me me.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ^^^ nah bro my world isn't little it's about the same size as yours maybe a little bigger not too much just a little. But don't get mad buddy I'm saying theres no point in arguing because were both to hard headed.


Arguing is useless. Debating is very useful. Rules and guidelines that apply to debate make for mutual understandings instead of pointless opinions.

Do you find value in discovering something you thought to be true is actually false?

You like fixing your mistakes right?


----------



## WillyBagseed (Aug 9, 2011)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


Don't know and don't care.


----------



## #?* (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I don't think you understand what it is to be a scientist. Einstein didn't win a Nobel Prize for simply thinking about the photoelectric effect, he used math and built upon another theory by Max Planck and his paper was able to be verified and he gave ways in which experiments can and were devised to show his equations were accurate.
> 
> You also seem to be unaware of Einstein's history as he had a diploma to teach physics at the Polytechnic in Switzerland prior to his 1905 papers. He studied science and wrote scientific papers even prior to the Annus Mirabilis yet you seem to want to label him as a non-scientist.
> 
> ...


Goddamn, man! This post should really have re-closed this thread...


----------



## Hempy:D (Aug 15, 2011)

Pot heads are the last to talk about this.. xD
Especially since if you really believe in god you can't judge someone on what they choose to believe. ^^


----------



## filtereye (Aug 20, 2011)

this sums up what wars were based on


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 20, 2011)

Come @ Me Bro.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, here i go!





RawBudzski said:


> Come @ Me Bro.


----------



## Mr.GrÃ¸nn (Aug 20, 2011)

All I have to say regarding this topic, after reading the first post, is simple:

For us humans to say ANYTHING at all about any "God" - or claim why this universe came into existance, or even worse; claiming anything about human creation or even its possibility of being intended, is incredibly *arrogant!* 

This is why I really dislike organized religion, most tend to boldy state "absolute facts" about this creator. And their claims are so incredible, that with no evidence at all - I almost find it like a personality disorder to seriously believe.
Some might find it beneficial though, at least socially.

My god:

Of course, something made the universe happen. that is my "god"; 
but I cannot say any more as fact - not even if this "god" are a thinking being, or if humans were even intended! All I know is this "event" that created it all (the universe), is what I think of when I say "god". Even if it's nothing more than an "regular" event - it's my "god". And I'm happy.


----------



## Sure Shot (Aug 20, 2011)

Speaking of incredible arrogance,..... from a religilous nut! LOL.

[youtube]QuqCMHe4kxQ[/youtube]


----------



## the seedman (Oct 18, 2011)

ive been anti, religion, , since i been on here, so, i not trying to change teams, but it seems to me that if there is a god i wouldnt blame him for keeping his distance, 

i have kids and when they good at home every things sweet, but when they start fighting, over a toy, or something, i say "come kids share and play nice with each other" 
sometimes it works and peace is restored, other times, they keep fighting, and crying, and hurting eachother, over a toy.

then i have to get up, n say, something like if you keep fighting i'll give you all a smack .
usually that works,

but occassionally it dont,,,, so the third time they fighting i get real mad, and perhaps send them to their room, with a smack or a grumpy lecture

i can easilly understand why if there is a God hes, done with Police ing us. and just given us a bible to read.

you cant go round smacking your children all day, it achieves nothing, so i can understand why God keeps his distance from us

it would be like if you had a teenager that, when you said "be home by 11pm, sneeks in at 4am, pissed and stonned"
with a month full of abuse for mom, and dad that were waiting for them, in the kitchen.

so if we all lived by gods rules, im sure the world would be great,
,
the problem, i have, is the bible clearly states, that we not to smoke weed or any drugs at all,
and ive tried not growing weed and its boring as hell, im just not happy when i got no weed, and my lights are off

my question to all those smokers out there that claim to be belivers is, in Gods System will he let us Smoke weed, and dance arround high as a motherfucker????

i think not, so why are you doing it now? if you such a christian,


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2011)

the seedman said:


> ive been anti, religion, , since i been on here, so, i not trying to change teams, but it seems to me that if there is a god i wouldnt blame him for keeping his distance,
> 
> i have kids and when they good at home every things sweet, but when they start fighting, over a toy, or something, i say "come kids share and play nice with each other"
> sometimes it works and peace is restored, other times, they keep fighting, and crying, and hurting eachother, over a toy.
> ...



...pretty awesome post. "it's not what goes into a man's mouth, but what comes out of it". I think fundamentalist voters were key to prohibition - not 'god'.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 18, 2011)

the seedman said:


> ive been anti, religion, , since i been on here, so, i not trying to change teams, but it seems to me that if there is a god i wouldnt blame him for keeping his distance,
> 
> i have kids and when they good at home every things sweet, but when they start fighting, over a toy, or something, i say "come kids share and play nice with each other"
> sometimes it works and peace is restored, other times, they keep fighting, and crying, and hurting eachother, over a toy.
> ...


i dunno what kinda kids you have, but anytime pain was inflicted on me for doin somethin wrong or somethin stupid...i didnt do that shit again lol


----------



## labudman (Oct 19, 2011)

*I'LL JUST LEAVE THIS HERE*
[video=youtube;jyjNXdEGjO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyjNXdEGjO4[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jesus this thread is old ( see what I did there?).


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Jesus this thread is old ( see what I did there?).


I know! I was thinking of writing the same thing yesterday, but didn't want to bump it myself. I guess Seedman didn't like the dozens of current Religious/Atheist threads, and decided to go back to the good old days of summer to resurrect this one


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 19, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I know! I was thinking of writing the same thing yesterday, but didn't want to bump it myself. I guess Seedman didn't like the dozens of current Religious/Atheist threads, and decided to go back to the good old days of summer to resurrect this one


Lol, he just wanted to stir up some more shit, haha....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 19, 2011)

labudman said:


> *I'LL JUST LEAVE THIS HERE*


...sorry, but you did not leave enough of your 'this' here.


----------



## redfsh (Oct 24, 2011)

here i sit broken hearted tried to shit but only farted


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Oct 24, 2011)

420HAZE420 said:


> Hey all you ignorant atheist out there, Ive tried getting an answer to my question on your athiest thread but all of you just answer with some nonsense that has nothing to prove or do with the situation.Anyway my question is if god is not the creator of the heavens and the earth & you dont believe scientist big bang, ice asteroid theory then how in the hell did everything come about?Do you seriously think that the universe just accidently created everything & everyone for no reason? You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies. and Please id love to hear your bullshit explanations


"Hey all you ignorant Atheist out there". Who's ignorant following the plural "all you" with the singular "Atheist"?

"You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies." Ignoring reality and raising children on lies would indicate that the existence of God and his creation of everything be factual!

"You cant just ignore reality your whole life & if you can I feel terribly sorry that your children must be raised upon lies." Erm...The Bible!


----------



## cannabitch81 (Oct 25, 2011)

the seedman said:


> ive been anti, religion, , since i been on here, so, i not trying to change teams, but it seems to me that if there is a god i wouldnt blame him for keeping his distance,
> 
> i have kids and when they good at home every things sweet, but when they start fighting, over a toy, or something, i say "come kids share and play nice with each other"
> sometimes it works and peace is restored, other times, they keep fighting, and crying, and hurting eachother, over a toy.
> ...


I saw a documentary the other day called "Super High Me". This comedian from Cali stops smoking for 30 days followed by a 30 day smokefest. He visited a local church (christian based) that was supposed to find text in the bible stating God gave people 1 healing herb to enjoy on earth, which they believe is marijuana. I cant remember the name of the Church, but if they are right, you can smoke away without guilt or fear of fire and brimstone my friend...lol


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 29, 2011)

This is just an argument I swear I'll never have on here again.


----------



## the seedman (Nov 12, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lol, he just wanted to stir up some more shit, haha....




how did you guess????


----------



## the seedman (Nov 12, 2011)

cannabitch81 said:


> I saw a documentary the other day called "Super High Me". This comedian from Cali stops smoking for 30 days followed by a 30 day smokefest. He visited a local church (christian based) that was supposed to find text in the bible stating God gave people 1 healing herb to enjoy on earth, which they believe is marijuana. I cant remember the name of the Church, but if they are right, you can smoke away without guilt or fear of fire and brimstone my friend...lol


 
sounds Great, exept a good christian, is supposed to be feed to lions to death, not, um, pass out stoned


----------



## Blacktophat (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok yea this all knowing god REWARDS blind faith and punishes those who are brave enough to ask questions hmmmmmm... 

Christians are so fucked in the head. I looks at religion as more of an ego-disease, Feeding away on your logic and rationality.

Fucking Degenerate human scum bags. I would never claim a belief cuz guess what??? THERE'S NO RIGHT ANSWER.

If your older than 14 and haven't figured that out yet I feel truly sorry for you.


----------

